# Adopting a rescue poodle -- need info



## Leslie

Hi everyone,

We had to put our dog, Chester, to sleep on February 9th so we are looking to adopt a new dog. Our last two dogs have been special needs rescue dogs and we like giving them a good forever home, so we are doing the same thing this time around.

We found a nice, standard poodle (named Monday) who is being fostered/rescued down in Massachusetts. She was bought at a pet store by a young couple who didn't have a clue about how to raise a dog and as a result she developed all sorts of anxiety problems. The rescue woman has had Monday since last July and she is finally getting to the point of being adoptable. We went and met with her yesterday.

My husband and I really liked Monday and I think we could be a good home for her. We have a pretty consistent routine and my husband takes our dog to work everyday so that should help with some of the separation anxiety issues, which I understand can be an issue for poodles.

Anyway, a few questions...

1. The rescuer feeds her Turducken from Merrick and insists this is the only stuff she should eat. Anyone familiar with this food? They do sell it at the Petco here so I have a source to buy it.

2. The rescuer feeds her only with a Kong. I've never used one of these. Anyone here have experience and can tell me more?

3. The rescuer is making a big deal about finding a groomer that specializes in poodles. Certainly I would want a good groomer (I am doing research) but is specialization really important? We wouldn't be showing her or anything like that so she doesn't need a fancy clip.

4. The rescuer is insisting on a crate, which is fine. We had a crate with our greyhound so I am used to that. The thing is, with the greyhound, they told us she'd need it for months and months but the dog had abandoned it completely within about 3 weeks. This rescuer is saying the same thing..."months and months" and I am wondering if we'd have the same experience with it not being anywhere near that long. It seems to me that once a dog gets into a loving, stable family situation the security of the crate becomes less important. Thoughts?

The rescuer has a dog daycare so Monday spends lots of time with other dogs, which I think might be part of her anxiety problem. She clearly wants to be the Queen Bee which is what she'd be in our family--not competing for attention with a bunch of other dogs.

If anyone has hints, info, or thoughts on poodles or special needs dog, I'd appreciate your comments. Thanks!

Leslie


----------



## geoffthomas

Leslie,
You are a wonderful person and an animal lover....I cannot imagine there being a problem with the dog for you.
Watching Cesar Milan is a great reminder of what dogs are and what they need.  He clearly loves the animals.
All dogs need you to be the boss. Mutual respect and love. I am sure you will provide that.
Diet and feeding methods.  Wow.  I have always found that the important thing is to provide the dogs with good nutrition, lower protein than cats. And much less people food than most people give them.  
Special grooming - again some dogs like the miniature schnauzers need to be "plucked".  And some dogs have hair rather than fur. But the standard poodle is one of the smartest dogs around and also one of the hardiest.  So I would think that as long as the dog does not wind up with matted fur underneath where it cannot be seen (problems for some breeds) there should be no problem.  And if you brush and pet the dog regularly you will find any matts.  
I love almost all breeds.  There are some that like Rhodesian Ridgebacks that require more running than I can give them.  And some others that are just naturally slobbery dogs such as Bull Mastiffs.  These dogs I cannot own.  Others such as Great Danes live very short lives and I can't stand to lose them that often.  And some large breeds take up more room than I want to provide such as the Irish wolfhounds (I have a friend that has five of these).  And some of them are so "strong willed" that you have to have a lot of time to devote to them - forever.
But the standard poodle is (I repeat) one of the smartest dogs around.  Very trainable and loving. A little larger than I now want, but back in my labrador days I would have been very happy with one.

I think it sounds good.


----------



## Leslie

Hi Geoff,

Thank you! Yes, we do love animals in this house.

Monday has learned both verbal and hand commands for sit, stay, come, heel, off, down, and go to your crate. She walks well on a leash and loves to play. Apparently she doesn't have a good signal for letting you know when she needs to go out so you have to pay attention to her behavior to know if she needs to pee or poop. Also, apparently, she won't pee or poop while on a leash so we might have to make some sort of fenced-in area for her to use for that...not a problem, we have plenty of room in the yard.

Poodles have hair, not fur, and they need to be groomed regularly. We like brushing our dogs (and cat) so that's part of the routine around the house. We also like playing with them and walking them. I know poodles have lots of energy. Monday just turned 1 in January so she has lots of puppy-like energy, still.

L


----------



## Sandpiper

I love dogs. And they seem to like me. But eat only Turkucken which I imagine would not be inexpensive (comparatively?). I don't think so. I'd only heard of turducken as people food. Seems it is dog food also.

http://www.merrickpetcare.com/store/detail.php?c=15&s=20257


----------



## Jane917

Hi Leslie,

I am very sorry for your loss of Chester. Nothing can replace that hole in your heart. 

You are the perfect rescue family home. What a lucky dog! I have been around several standard poodles, all smarter than I am. 

I always feed my dogs top grade food, but there are several good brands out there. I have fed Turducken and they like it, but I like to vary the diet once in a while. My dogs have all been crate trained. I have never insisted they go into their crates at night, but as soon as we give the bedtime signal, they both dive for their crates. I don't think it has ever occurred to them to give it up, but if they did that would be OK. The crates are in our bedroom. 

I am not sure how you feed a dog in a Kong. For us the Kong is a toy. Peanut butter frozen in a Kong is a wonderful treat on a hot day!

I have a feeling Monday is going to be much happier in a people home than a doggie daycare. Every dog wants to be king/queen of the castle. 

Good luck, and send pictures!


----------



## Leslie

Yes, it is a dog food. Monday eats only the dry stuff, not canned. They sell it at Petco in 30 lb bags.

L


----------



## Leslie

Apparently to feed the dog with the Kong, you fill it with the food and seal it with peanut butter or cream cheese. She has to work to get it open and then work to get the food out. Sometimes the rescuer will freeze it. She hasn't eaten out of a bowl since she came to the day care. What I am wondering is, is the Kong a forever thing for eating? Fine if it is, it's just new to me.

L


----------



## Sandpiper

The first site I looked at only showed canned which does seem like what Turducken would be.

Funny story about beagle in my signature.  Usually we would take him with us on our two week vacation in Minnesota.  Few times he stayed in a kennel.  One of those times . . . .  When we picked him up they brought him in the room.  What did you do to him??  I could not believe what I was seeing??  He was HUGE.  BLOATED.  Kennel didn't know that beagles do not know when to stop eating?  They just kept feeding him.  "He was hungry."  He deflated in time when he got back home.


----------



## Pawz4me

Leslie said:


> 1. The rescuer feeds her Turducken from Merrick and insists this is the only stuff she should eat. Anyone familiar with this food? They do sell it at the Petco here so I have a source to buy it.


Merrick has had numerous recalls over the years. The most recent one was in late January of this year and involved one of their treat products potentially contaminated with salmonella. They've had way too many quality control issues over the years for me to ever consider feeding any of their products to my pets.



> 2. The rescuer feeds her only with a Kong. I've never used one of these. Anyone here have experience and can tell me more?


Kongs can be a great way to feed some dogs. It generally slows down their eating and makes them work for it (if you stuff the Kong tightly and/or creatively). Making a dog work a little for his/her food is good mental exercise, which is generally good for anxiety.



> 3. The rescuer is making a big deal about finding a groomer that specializes in poodles. Certainly I would want a good groomer (I am doing research) but is specialization really important? We wouldn't be showing her or anything like that so she doesn't need a fancy clip.


I'd be much more concerned about finding a kind, caring groomer than in one who specializes in the breed.



> 4. The rescuer is insisting on a crate, which is fine. We had a crate with our greyhound so I am used to that. The thing is, with the greyhound, they told us she'd need it for months and months but the dog had abandoned it completely within about 3 weeks. This rescuer is saying the same thing..."months and months" and I am wondering if we'd have the same experience with it not being anywhere near that long. It seems to me that once a dog gets into a loving, stable family situation the security of the crate becomes less important. Thoughts?


It depends on the individual dog. Some dogs love their crates so much that they'd stress w/o access to them. Some dogs don't like crating at all, almost to the point of a phobia. Some dogs just don't need crating. They're happy to sleep the entire time their people are gone, not even thinking of bothering anything. And some dogs need crating for their own protection. I suspect the rescuer is thinking the crate in this instance is a necessary thing to protect the dog and to protect your home (destructiveness is a common reason for giving up a dog).

An additional word of advice -- I wouldn't go into adopting this dog with the idea that the young couple who first adopted her caused her anxiety, and that getting her into a calm stable home environment will solve everything. While that's certainly possible, it's also entirely possible that she's naturally a stressy, anxious dog, and that she may require a high level of management for her entire life. Hopefully not, but I'd prefer anyone adopting a dog with known issues go into it with full understanding of what the worst case scenario might be.

I'd also go into adopting this dog with the idea that she's going to need an absolute ton of exercise. Preferably lots of unleashed running time. A standard poodle is a fairly high-energy breed to begin with, and an abundance of exercise is wonderful "medicine" for any dog with anxiety issues. Also, since it's such a smart breed I'd be prepared to do tons of training. Dogs usually gain confidence with every command they learn, and that can only be a good thing for a dog with anxiety issues.

Good luck!


----------



## NogDog

I can't claim to be anything close to an expert, but the few times I've heard about things like the Kong it's been for treats, not for regular meals. In general I prefer using dry food over canned, as I'm under the impression it's better for the teeth, assuming the dog has no problem with it, of course. Noggin has only eaten dry food (mainly Iams "large breed") and at 12-1/2 years old still has very good teeth. (He also had a daily large Milk Bone until his current food allergy problem raised its ugly head.)

Anyway, I mostly just wanted to say thanks for taking on this new family member. I think the Standard Poodles are great dogs. I personally would be hesitant to have one only for the grooming needs (and being suspicious as to how well I would keep on top of them), but that would be my _only_ reservation. Otherwise, I love their intelligence and typical demeanor, plus I generally like dogs in the medium-large range. (I like larger dogs, too, but not for living in my particular location/situation -- plus the aforementioned shorter life-span.)

Keep us posted, and don't forget the photos.


----------



## Leslie

> An additional word of advice -- I wouldn't go into adopting this dog with the idea that the young couple who first adopted her caused her anxiety, and that getting her into a calm stable home environment will solve everything. While that's certainly possible, it's also entirely possible that she's naturally a stressy, anxious dog, and that she may require a high level of management for her entire life. Hopefully not, but I'd prefer anyone adopting a dog with known issues go into it with full understanding of what the worst case scenario might be.


Hi Pawz, thanks for the info...

Yes, the rescuer did make this clear. She's not completely sure of where exactly the problem is. She posited everything from birth trauma with some hypoxia that might have caused some brain damage to something in her genes to the problem with the first owners. The rescuer does know her lineage five generations back. Monday had enough physical defects (bowed back legs and a "roach" on her back--bump on her cervical spine so that when you rub your hand over her back it's not completely smooth) that she didn't meet the breed standard and thus would never be a show dog. So the breeder shipped her off to the pet store. The couple that bought her were young, had never had a dog, didn't have a clue how to train her and thought she could be left alone for the entire day right from the start. When they realized she couldn't be left alone, they brought her to the day care--at first to be daycared but eventually they gave her up, realizing they had bitten off more than they could chew.

The rescuer was pretty honest about the worst-case scenario--in fact, I felt like she was trying to scare us off! LOL. This would be our fourth dog in 32 years and I think we know something about how to be a good, loving, stable home. We treat our dogs like part of the family but also realize they are dogs and need loving, consistent discipline and routines. I think Monday would have her challenges but it was also pretty clear that she's a sweet, loving, affectionate dog and I think she'd fit in well with our lifestyle and routine.

Thanks for the info about Merrick foods. Apparently one of the things that sets Monday "off" (makes her stressed and then she forgets what she has learned) is an upset stomach. That's not particularly surprising--it happens to me, too! But the rescuer was sort of insistent on a consistent diet to minimize these problems. Do you have a certain brand of food you particularly like?

L


----------



## Christine Merrill

We have a standard labradoodle that is three quarters poodle, so I am guessing about the grooming things.  But it is very important to pluck the hair that grows inside of the ears, which is not something that I was used to, having been through a series of goldens.  spent a lot of time staring into their smelly ear canals, and never seen the forest that grows in the doodle's.

Other than that?  Maybe anal glands.  And the need to keep the hair cut, since it grows and grows otherwise.  Ask any groomer about their experience with poodles and high strung dogs in general.

And I am definitely going to start freezing p-butter in the Kong for a treat.  Never heard of that.  I bet Havoc (our dog) will love it, since he loves chewing on the kong.  I'd say once you get doggie home and adjusting, you could leave it have a dish with a little food and see if it eats.  The worst that could happen is that you'll have to throw it out.

But I think you'll enjoy a poodle.  Our doodle is wicked smart compared to any other dog I've had.  I think that's coming from the poodle side.  Sweet, affectionate, and with a great sense of humor.


----------



## bkworm8it

Hi Leslie,

First of sorry for your loss. It's never easy to loose a pet that's more family than pet.  

My mom owns a Standard Poodle named Jamie. He's very intelligent and full of energy and very very sneaky   Keeps her on her toes. Sometimes I think he's smarter than her but it could be he just has extra time on his hands for plotting   anyway he does not have separation anxiety issues. It really depends on the dog and not necessarily the breed.  For instance, I own a mastiff, lab, husky mix with very bad abandonment issues, this stems from being thrown out of one home because she grew too big, then lived under someone's patio for a while and finally found by the human society wondering the streets.  I found her at the human society and brought her home. She is an absolute doll, however, when I leave the house she goes nuts and destroys everything.  So I bought her a crate and figured it would take some time to get her to accept it. She went right in and laid down. I leave it open in my living area and occasionally she likes to just lay in it.  I lock her in when I was working and she did much better. I also give her a cong with treats to keep her attention span.

Poodles are very smart and she would have no problem learning how to use a bowl. However, since they are larger dogs you have to set the bowl up so she is not leaning down over it and woffing it down. This can cause stomach issues. I feed Abby on a step stool that just a little lower than her face. The cong will stop that from happening and also helps work off excess energy. Smart does like poodles need something to work their brain and not just body in order to wear out.  

Mom feeds her poodle Dick Van Patton's fish and sweet potatoes, it's at pet co. She also adds a little baked or boiled chicken with a little broth, occasionally she boils it with carrots. Jamie is a very picky eater. 

As for grooming, it's different from regular grooming and can take quite a while to do because of their hair, it's not the same as other dogs and can't just be washed and let to dry on it's own. However, it's something you could learn to do on your own. My sister got a book and read up on grooming poodles and grooms Jamie for mom. Of course he looked funny the first few times she tried to shave his coat. Now, she's able to do just about any style poodle grooming. I'm sure she would be happy to give you pointers.    

I do have to agree with Pawz4me that just having a stable home won't cure the anxiety. I've had Abby going on almost 5 years and still can't leave her alone in the house outside of her crate.  Also as paws stated some are phobic of crates, my other dog won't go near one for all the beef in the world. I leave her in the laundry room and she does fine. (she has her own home alone issues - she likes to poop on the floor when I'm gone even though she has a doggie door).  

If the dog is already used to a crate it would be good to have one for her. As she settles in you can try short periods of time away from the home with her out and see how she does. Leave a few treats hidden around the house and the cong with some treats to distract her. See how she does and leave her longer and longer. When you come home, ignore her. Pretend like you had never left no matter how she acts and begs and then after about an 1/2 hour or so when she's distracted or calm down then pet her and talk to her. This teachers her that coming and going is no big deal. I do this with my dogs even though they are crated before I leave and when I get home. Abby pretty much runs for her crate when she sees I'm about ready to leave. Though it could be the dog bone she gets before I shut the crate door LOL.

theresam


----------



## Leslie

> I'd also go into adopting this dog with the idea that she's going to need an absolute ton of exercise. Preferably lots of unleashed running time. A standard poodle is a fairly high-energy breed to begin with, and an abundance of exercise is wonderful "medicine" for any dog with anxiety issues. Also, since it's such a smart breed I'd be prepared to do tons of training. Dogs usually gain confidence with every command they learn, and that can only be a good thing for a dog with anxiety issues.


This is one area where I know we do a good job.  My husband's workplace has a large, fenced in grassy area so there is a space for the dog to run around (this will be the third dog he's taken to work). We also have a very large yard with a river at the end. Monday likes to retrieve balls and she loves to swim. We like exercising our dogs (that's how we get our exercise) so for this, I think we are in good shape.

L


----------



## bkworm8it

> But I think you'll enjoy a poodle. Our doodle is wicked smart compared to any other dog I've had. I think that's coming from the poodle side. Sweet, affectionate, and with a great sense of humor.


That's the best description! "Wicked smart". Every time my mom has something she's eating, Jamie goes to another room and knocks something over or grabs something and runs past mom. She goes to investigate, comes back and he's gobbled up her meal LOL. Congs help with working their brains and so does having them seek and find treats and toys. Poodles were bred as working dogs and need lots of brain stimulation or they find ways to stimulate yours LOL.


----------



## bkworm8it

Leslie said:


> This is one area where I know we do a good job.  My husband's workplace has a large, fenced in grassy area so there is a space for the dog to run around (this will be the third dog he's taken to work). We also have a very large yard with a river at the end. Monday likes to retrieve balls and she loves to swim. We like exercising our dogs (that's how we get our exercise) so for this, I think we are in good shape.
> 
> L


Hopefully she's not like Jamie in that respect. Jamie will not run and play on his own. He stands next to mom and she has to walk round and round the dog park. It helps when I come along with my two then Jamie has his 'possie' to run with. But that could just be him, he needs his possie LOL. She does find getting him out for walks each day curbs his attitude. I guess I'm lucky, both mine are couch potatoes.


----------



## Leslie

Christine Merrill said:


> We have a standard labradoodle that is three quarters poodle, so I am guessing about the grooming things. But it is very important to pluck the hair that grows inside of the ears, which is not something that I was used to, having been through a series of goldens. spent a lot of time staring into their smelly ear canals, and never seen the forest that grows in the doodle's.


Yes, the rescuer mentioned her ears and showed us what we need to look for. She hasn't plucked Monday's ears (so far). She says once you start, then you have to stick with it. Sort of like eyebrows. LOL.



> Other than that? Maybe anal glands. And the need to keep the hair cut, since it grows and grows otherwise. Ask any groomer about their experience with poodles and high strung dogs in general.


Ugh, anal glands. We had to do expressing of those on our very first dog (Abigail). I became quite adept although it was never something I enjoyed!



> But I think you'll enjoy a poodle. Our doodle is wicked smart compared to any other dog I've had. I think that's coming from the poodle side. Sweet, affectionate, and with a great sense of humor.


We had a poodle growing up so that's why I got the idea in the first place. She--Suzie--was a wonderful pet and I remember her all these years later. Chester (chocolate lab) was sweet but dumb as a post. We also adopted him at 8 years of age so he was pretty set in his ways. Jessie, our greyhound, was also not the sharpest tool in the shed. It would be nice to have a smart dog for a change. The rescuer made it very clear that Monday is a good smart poodle. She just has issues, which we need to understand and be willing to work with.

L


----------



## Leslie

bkworm8it said:


> Hi Leslie,
> 
> First of sorry for your loss. It's never easy to loose a pet that's more family than pet.


Thank you!



> Poodles are very smart and she would have no problem learning how to use a bowl. However, since they are larger dogs you have to set the bowl up so she is not leaning down over it and woffing it down. This can cause stomach issues. I feed Abby on a step stool that just a little lower than her face. The cong will stop that from happening and also helps work off excess energy. Smart does like poodles need something to work their brain and not just body in order to wear out.


We have a raised thing for feeding dogs. It holds two bowls, one for water and one for food. We needed it for Jessie (greyhound) because it's particularly important that they don't bend their necks down to eat. We kept using it with Chester and if Monday learns to eat in a bowl, we'll use it for her.



> As for grooming, it's different from regular grooming and can take quite a while to do because of their hair, it's not the same as other dogs and can't just be washed and let to dry on it's own. However, it's something you could learn to do on your own. My sister got a book and read up on grooming poodles and grooms Jamie for mom. Of course he looked funny the first few times she tried to shave his coat. Now, she's able to do just about any style poodle grooming. I'm sure she would be happy to give you pointers.


Yesterday, the rescuer was all gung-ho for us learning to groom her ourselves and then in today's email, she was full of, "It takes years to learn, you're better off paying someone." (If I can say honestly, the rescuer is a nice woman but she's not the most consistent person I have ever met, either! LOL). I figure I need to have the name and number of a groomer that I have researched and talked to before she lets me sign the adoption paper. That said, I'd like to learn to do some of it myself. Apparently Monday loves being groomed so that would be a nice way to bond together.



> If the dog is already used to a crate it would be good to have one for her. As she settles in you can try short periods of time away from the home with her out and see how she does. Leave a few treats hidden around the house and the cong with some treats to distract her. See how she does and leave her longer and longer. When you come home, ignore her. Pretend like you had never left no matter how she acts and begs and then after about an 1/2 hour or so when she's distracted or calm down then pet her and talk to her. This teachers her that coming and going is no big deal. I do this with my dogs even though they are crated before I leave and when I get home. Abby pretty much runs for her crate when she sees I'm about ready to leave. Though it could be the dog bone she gets before I shut the crate door LOL.
> 
> theresam


Monday is used to a crate and I have no problem using one--short term or forever. My question was more...will it be forever? Which is fine. It's just that Jessie (they greyhound) completely abandoned her crate after about 3 weeks, which isn't what we expected, based on what the rescue folks told us.

L


----------



## Pawz4me

Leslie said:


> Thanks for the info about Merrick foods. Apparently one of the things that sets Monday "off" (makes her stressed and then she forgets what she has learned) is an upset stomach. That's not particularly surprising--it happens to me, too! But the rescuer was sort of insistent on a consistent diet to minimize these problems. Do you have a certain brand of food you particularly like?


Much as I dislike Merrick foods, given her sensitive stomach issues I'd plan on feeding it for at least a month, until she has some time to settle in. And when you switch do it very, very slowly over a couple of weeks, gradually reducing the amount of Merrick and adding more of the new food.

I hesitate to recommend brands, because what one dog does well on another may have trouble with. But what I'd want for a sensitive stomach dog is a limited ingredient food, not something that has a list of ingredients a mile long. Assuming the stomach issues could be triggered by an issue with certain ingredients (or additives) as well as stress, fewer ingredients mean less chance of something causing an upset. And if an upset does occur, it's easier to figure out which ingredients may have been the culprit. Brands you might consider are Natural Balance (allergy line), Wellness (Simple Food Solutions line), California Natural and Blue Buffalo (Basics).


----------



## Leslie

Here are two pictures we took yesterday. She's a blue poodle. She looks black right now, but you can see the blue on her skin, especially around her eyes and throat.


----------



## NogDog

Leslie said:


> ...Monday is used to a crate and I have no problem using one--short term or forever. My question was more...will it be forever? Which is fine. It's just that Jessie (they greyhound) completely abandoned her crate after about 3 weeks, which isn't what we expected, based on what the rescue folks told us.
> 
> L


I purchased a crate for Noggin when I decided to adopt him from the orphanage. He was 2 years old at the time and I wasn't sure if he would need any potty training (or a refresher course  ) or if he would need to be crated while I was away. As it turned out, I guess I was lucky in that after a week it was apparent he had no need of crating for either issue. In many ways choosing Noggin as my best friend turned out much easier/luckier than it might have been, I suppose: no house-breaking issues, no destructive tendencies or separation anxiety issues, loves to take car rides, gets along with the vets just fine, no problem with the kennel, and so forth. Not bad for a dog that was given up to the shelter because he didn't get along well with the original family and its pets. (Of course, in my case he did not have to adapt to any other pets or any small children, both of which _can_ be issues with him -- or perhaps because of how he was treated by them, who knows?)

Anyway, here's hoping your new relationship will be as fortuitous as mine.


----------



## bkworm8it

Pawz4me said:


> Much as I dislike Merrick foods, given her sensitive stomach issues I'd plan on feeding it for at least a month, until she has some time to settle in. And when you switch do it very, very slowly over a couple of weeks, gradually reducing the amount of Merrick and adding more of the new food.
> 
> I hesitate to recommend brands, because what one dog does well on another may have trouble with. But what I'd want for a sensitive stomach dog is a limited ingredient food, not something that has a list of ingredients a mile long. Assuming the stomach issues could be triggered by an issue with certain ingredients (or additives) as well as stress, fewer ingredients mean less chance of something causing an upset. And if an upset does occur, it's easier to figure out which ingredients may have been the culprit. Brands you might consider are Natural Balance (allergy line), Wellness (Simple Food Solutions line), California Natural and Blue Buffalo (Basics).


True. Best way to introduce another food is to mix it with the old just keep increasing the amount of the new food each day. Usually if your going from god quality to good quality you are fine just changing but with her being in a new home, I'd slowly mix in new. The list above are good choices. Natural Balance is dick van pattens brand dog food. It only has two items and no filler.

It's hard to say about the crate. I doubt she will want to be in it much when your home. Poodles like to be with their people even if they have to climb on the couch in your lap LOL. Abby has to be in hers when I leave, can't leave her alone in the house she goes through walls and door frames  she still uses it when I'm studying. She likes to be able to look at my face and my desk in the living room faces her crate. Otherwise she's on the couch with me  She does like to sleep on the bed. More than likely you may not even need a crate unless she's destroying your home. I tried leaving Abby in the laundry room with Haily but she went through the door frames  but that's just her. I've had other rescues that were fine being left on their own when gone. I'd say skip the crate if you don't already have one and do test runs. She wont want to be left in it when your home. She'll want to be near you.

She's a cutie, my mom's is silver. It's not hard to learn how to groom them yourselves, it just takes longer to do than normal dogs. It only took my sister a few months but that was the shaving part. Trying to get him shaved to look nice. The bath and drying wasn't hard to learn. I think you have to use a pick as you dry them but don't remember. Just know that it takes longer to bath them.

I'd get a groomers name and phone number and tell her you have one  then get a book or let me know I can have my sister give you a call and tell you what she does. She now does such a good job other people are asking her to do their poodles.


----------



## bkworm8it

I forgot to mention. I could leave Abby in the car all day and she will just sleep. No separation anxiety there.. don't know what it is about houses lol. I guess she feels like she got to go with me..   Lucky me she doesn't bark at everything that walks by. She could care less, unless I'm in the car. Then she growls at anyone coming up to the window.  Other than the separation issues when I'm gone, she's a sweet calm dog for being 60 lbs in a small house   and here I was thinking of getting a Great Dane when she passes, I'll have to buy a king size bed then lol... (yes my dogs sleep in the bed or where ever they like...often times there is no room for me on the couch with two dogs and a cat taking over it...


----------



## Leslie

The rescuer is going to insist on a crate so that's a given...VariKennel 400. I think we had one of those with Abigail (our very first dog) but we donated it to the Refuge League when she died. We went 6 years after Abigail died before getting Jessie (the greyhound) but that's when our children were small and our hands were full raising them. Jessie and Chester overlapped (we had two dogs) for about six months. I never super-bonded with Chester--my husband went and got him at the Refuge League and didn't even bring me along! But he was a nice pet (if a bit dumb) and now I am surprised now how much I miss having a dog around. Part of being empty-nesters, I suppose. I hope things work out with Monday. I think she'd fit in great with us.

L


----------



## ◄ Jess ►

Awww, I love the pictures! If you do decide to get her, let us know how it all turns out!


----------



## bkworm8it

You'll love the lack of hair floating around with a poodle!  

Well, maybe the crate will come in handy for other things if she doesn't use it....A toy box, a table (I put a fermica counter top that I found at lowes on mine so it would be useful and give me extra shelve space.   

Jamie goes and lays in his when he gets scolded for barking so much (he's a bossy dog!), he sighs loudly and snuggles with a big stuffed bear mom had given him when he first came home.


----------



## Maxx

Good Luck with Monday!  I have a miniature poodle from the humane society.  He is 10 years old now, and was around 1 when we got him.  One thing that I didn't know about poodles before we had Rudy, they are the best retrievers ever.  Rudy would fetch a ball all day long.  It is absolutely his favorite thing in the world to do and is such good exercise.


----------



## Scheherazade

We crate our poodles whenever they leave the house, they actually really enjoy it and it makes them feel secure.  There are two places the skittish one will go when he feels the need to be skittish, the bedroom or his crate.  All we do is say "crate" and they trot on off happy as can be... heck, it's to the point we don't even need to do that anymore and they just go into it when they see shoes going on and keys coming out.  We got them a big, open crate though.  I wouldn't think they'd like one of the smaller plastic ones.

We do get them groomed once a month... it costs $150 to do both of them, but we had smaller poodles before and I groomed them myself and I am far happier to let someone else do it.  I'm the type of personality that will keep cutting until the dog is perfect or bald.  The other poodles used to get knots and such, something we haven't had issues with for these so I think it's worth the monthly trip.  They also do the nails and all the other bits you do for dogs of course.  The dogs love going there, so I think the most important thing to do with grooming is find someplace reputable and convenient with a friendly and caring staff and stick with them so Monday gets to know them and they get to know Monday.

Like Nogdog I'd only ever heard of kongs for treats.  We feed our poodles a mix of wet and dry food in the mornings and keep dry food out for them during the day.  They quickly learned that food was available when they needed it and it cut down on the whole gobble it down instinct.  Oddly, one of the dogs will pick at her breakfast while the other eats his and then tries to move onto hers... but when treats come out she inhales hers and he runs off and picks at his.  Sometimes the girl dog actually has to be hand fed her breakfast... she's spoiled.

Poodles are smart and get used to routines.  It doesn't make them upset like cats when the routine is broken, but they do tend to expect things to happen in association with other things.  You can use that to your advantage as well, though, in getting Monday used to the crate among other things.


----------



## cc84

Aww she's lovely. My avatar pic is of my Toy Poodle who passed away in September, so i'm sorry for your loss.

I dont know much about the food over there but when i got him as a puppy he wouldnt eat the puppy dog food, he only ate milky porridge for a few months, and then we found a certain dog food that he liked and he would only eat that for all his life, he was a fussy lil thing, knew what he wanted 

With the grooming situation, we had a local groomers that did him for about 12 or so years, they did most breeds so not Poodle specific but he always looked and smelled good. But their prices got too high, so i got a home grooming kit and learnt to do it myself. That was quite good actually because it was just me and him and it was like a bonding thing, i know it probably sounds weird, but he never really liked been left at the groomers and was overly happy to see me when i picked him up, so i think he preffered me doing his hair. 

He did need brushing often. But he was such a clever little thing. I'd love another one but i'm too worried about comparing a new one to him, as he was special. If you do adopt her i'm sure it will be something you wont regret.


----------



## Leslie

Thanks, everyone. This is all great info. You can be sure I'll keep everyone posted with what we decide to do. I just got an email from the rescuer and she is suggesting coming for a home visit (with Monday) next Sunday so that seems promising.

Another question: anything special about collars for poodles? Jessie the greyhound needed a martingale collar but Chester could wear any old thing. My husband bought him an ugly orange collar which looked absolutely atrocious next to his brown hair! Something about females, I like them to have a pretty collar. But does it need to be any special type?

L


----------



## loonlover

We have had our rescued poodle for about 4 1/2 years. We have continued to crate her at night and if we are going to be gone for 5-6 hours or longer. This is mostly to keep her from getting into trouble as she is very mischievous. If there is a time frame of 3-4 hours say between the time II leaves for work and I get home from work, it is usually safe to leave her loose. We also have 2 other dogs that contribute to the decision whether to crate or not.

Grooming - we keep her hair cut short (she is not the best representative of the breed hair wise). The only place she has a pouf is on the end of her tail. Hair on the top of the head is kept longer than on body and legs. Grooming needs to be done about every 4-5 weeks. We did not worry about someone specializing in grooming poodles, just how they interacted with the dog and how the dog reacted to them. She does love her groomer.

Feeding - we elevate her dish and use a Brake Fast bowl which has 3 cylindrical posts molded into the bottom which slows eating as the dog has to chase the food around. See picture link for best description. We have had good results with both Eukanuba and Hill's Science Diet foods.



I agree with what others have said - poodles are extremely smart. They can be sneaky also. If ours wants to lay where one of the other dogs is bedded down, she knows exactly how to 'pull their string' and get them to move. She seems to get enough exercise running around our very large back yard, chasing squirrels and the dachshund. Since her people haven't been physically able to walk her much the last several months this is a good thing. She does like to be the center of attention which can sometimes get interesting with the two other dogs. She does provide lots of entertainment.

Good luck with your decision. Sounds like a poodle may be in your future. We do love ours!

Edited to add that we do use one of the martindale collars. It seems to work much better for the poodle just like it did for our greyhound.


----------



## Leslie

> Edited to add that we do use one of the martindale collars. It seems to work much better for the poodle just like it did for our greyhound.


That's what I was wondering. Looking at the picture of Monday, she has that same long skinny face that a greyhound has, which made me wonder about the collar.

There used to be a person here in Maine who made the collars in all sorts of beautiful fabrics. It was sort of a point of pride to have a greyhound with a gorgeous collar. In fact, I think we still have Jessie's best dress-up collar around here somewhere...maybe we can re-use it for special occasions. That would be a nice tribute.

L


----------



## TeresaDAmario

Leslie said:


> Anyway, a few questions...
> 
> 1. The rescuer feeds her Turducken from Merrick and insists this is the only stuff she should eat. Anyone familiar with this food? They do sell it at the Petco here so I have a source to buy it.
> 
> 2. The rescuer feeds her only with a Kong. I've never used one of these. Anyone here have experience and can tell me more?
> 
> 3. The rescuer is making a big deal about finding a groomer that specializes in poodles. Certainly I would want a good groomer (I am doing research) but is specialization really important? We wouldn't be showing her or anything like that so she doesn't need a fancy clip.
> 
> 4. The rescuer is insisting on a crate, which is fine. We had a crate with our greyhound so I am used to that. The thing is, with the greyhound, they told us she'd need it for months and months but the dog had abandoned it completely within about 3 weeks. This rescuer is saying the same thing..."months and months" and I am wondering if we'd have the same experience with it not being anywhere near that long. It seems to me that once a dog gets into a loving, stable family situation the security of the crate becomes less important. Thoughts?
> 
> The rescuer has a dog daycare so Monday spends lots of time with other dogs, which I think might be part of her anxiety problem. She clearly wants to be the Queen Bee which is what she'd be in our family--not competing for attention with a bunch of other dogs.
> 
> If anyone has hints, info, or thoughts on poodles or special needs dog, I'd appreciate your comments. Thanks!
> 
> Leslie


Sorry to hear about chester. 

Congrats on the new dog. Now for some answers - which will prob mirror what everyone else said.

1. Turducken looks like great food, but it looks like if you ever move or travel, it's going to be hard to find. A rescuer cannot dictate what food you feed your dog - but it's best to find a good quality food. Read the ingredients. The commercials lately aren't wrong - meet should be the top ingredients, and I don't mean like chicken meal or something. It should include fruits and vegetables. Fillers, like wheat and rice aren't as bad as they make out - but dont' see why a poodle would need it (labs on the other hand, the more fillers, the better, cuz they are always hungry). If you change her food, just change it gradually, as poodles have delicate constitutions sometimes.

2. Kong feeding. That's not necessary, and not a habit I would want to get into. If she can eat out of a bowl, let her eat out of a bowl. Save the kong for special occasions. 

3. grooming - your rescuer is right about grooming. Every poodle owner I know is very careful where they take their dogs.

4. crate - dogs don't abandon crates - people do.  I don't know if I missed how old your poodle is, but she's really smart, which means she'll be bored easily. Crates are good for most dogs - they give them a sense of comfort once they get used to them, that they dont' get if you aren't home and they have none. It's also good for travel. Crates are good for saving your sanity more than your dog's, so as long as she doesn't freak out in it, when you are not home, or are unable to watch her, Crate it is. My youngster (he's now , hated his crate as a youngster. It became a challenge just to catch him to put him in. On the good side, he didn't destroy my furniture while we weren't home - he only did it when we let him sleep out of it and we weren't watching! (Yes, he should sleep in a crate too, but hubby's a softy). He literally ripped up an easy chair we had - ripped it and gnawed on the wood underneath. I used to tell ppl this dog would NEVER be trustworthy outside of the kennel, but by age 3, we were able to leave him out. The kennel sits by the front door. Every time we go to leave, he rushes into it - we haven't closed that door in 5 years, but he still goes there. Our other dog is 12. He also tries to take it over from time to time.

I had one dog who loved her crate from day one. The other dog had never been crate trained. Suddenly the older dog decided she liked the crate too. When the younger dog saw us buy a new crate, she literally THANKED my husband (he put it together) by leaping up, giving him a kiss, and then running into HER crate! She knew immediately she no longer had to share!

When we brought in a new puppy years later, the first thing she did was stand in her crate and glare at him. "This is mine. That's yours. STAY OUT Of mine!" And it worked. He never stepped foot in her crate till the day she died.

Good luck with the new baby!!!


----------



## Amyshojai

You've already received lots of great info. And my deepest condolences on the loss of Chester.

Monday is gorgeous! Poodles are incredibly smart--and if the rescuer has had Monday since last July and it's taken 8 months to get to this point, whew! I'd follow the recommendations to the letter, at least for the first couple of weeks. A change of environment is enough of a stressor in an already stress-prone dog that you don't need to upset routine.

My breeder crate-trained puppies from the time they could toddle. That's where they were fed, so it was only happy associations. A crate can be a "happy place" that gives fearful/stressed dogs confidence while inside and also prevents potential problems (chewing/potty messes/etc) while contained.

I'm a huge fan of Kong (or other puzzle toys) being used for meals as it more closely mimics the dog's natural scavenging nature. Many dogs only exercise when they hop off the couch and run to the bowl to graze.   The Kong feeder keeps an antsy dog focussed on THAT objective so they won't obsess over other issues that potentially cause stress.

A Martingdale collar is sort of a modified choke collar that tightens when the dog pulls but only to a limited degree. If this dog pulls a great deal, then IMO a better option might be a Gentle Leader or Halti head halter or a no-pull halter like the Sporn or the Easy-Walk. They put no pressure on the neck--instead, when the dog pulls the lead (hooked to the ring at the breast) automatically turns the dog back to the handler. In order to go forward, the dog can't pull.   My 85-lb GSD learned to be a polite leash walker using the Easy Walk, rather than trying to sled-dog-pull us all over creation.

You might want to look into Comfort Zone with D.A.P. (dog appeasing pheromone) for when you first bring Monday home. This reduces anxiety and could help in the transition. Good luck!


----------



## Leslie

Amyshojai said:


> You've already received lots of great info. And my deepest condolences on the loss of Chester.


Thank you. I appreciate your kindness!



> Monday is gorgeous! Poodles are incredibly smart--and if the rescuer has had Monday since last July and it's taken 8 months to get to this point, whew! I'd follow the recommendations to the letter, at least for the first couple of weeks. A change of environment is enough of a stressor in an already stress-prone dog that you don't need to upset routine.


Yes, this is what my husband and I are thinking. We'll just go with what she has learned and figure out (eventually) how to vary her routine, if necessary. Like I said in an earlier post, it's not clear if her problems are in her mind, from her first owner, or a combination of both. But the one message we got from the rescuer was "Be consistent!" so we can deal with that.



> I'm a huge fan of Kong (or other puzzle toys) being used for meals as it more closely mimics the dog's natural scavenging nature. Many dogs only exercise when they hop off the couch and run to the bowl to graze.  The Kong feeder keeps an antsy dog focussed on THAT objective so they won't obsess over other issues that potentially cause stress.


Tell me more about feeding with a Kong? This is all new to me.



> A Martingdale collar is sort of a modified choke collar that tightens when the dog pulls but only to a limited degree. If this dog pulls a great deal, then IMO a better option might be a Gentle Leader or Halti head halter or a no-pull halter like the Sporn or the Easy-Walk. They put no pressure on the neck--instead, when the dog pulls the lead (hooked to the ring at the breast) automatically turns the dog back to the handler. In order to go forward, the dog can't pull.  My 85-lb GSD learned to be a polite leash walker using the Easy Walk, rather than trying to sled-dog-pull us all over creation.


With our greyhound, we had to have a martingale because of her anatomy. A greyhound's face is smaller than their neck so they can release from their collar (they are sight hounds). We saw Monday walk on a leash yesterday and she seemed to do fine but I was just wondering, overall.



> You might want to look into Comfort Zone with D.A.P. (dog appeasing pheromone) for when you first bring Monday home. This reduces anxiety and could help in the transition. Good luck!


Tell me more about this? Thanks...


----------



## Pawz4me

The Kong serves to turn meal-time from a mindless, quick activity into a physically and mentally stimulating event.  Instead of just coming over to the food bowl and chowing down, the dog has to work for her food.  If you pack a Kong well, and especially if you freeze it, it will take some time and effort for a dog to de-stuff it.  The dog is working physically to get the food out and being engaged mentally (what's the best way to go about this?  should I turn it this way?  that way?  what if I hold it with my paws like this? what if I roll it across the floor, will any food fall out?).

Another thing you can do when the weather gets better, if you're feeding kibble, is to scatter it out in the yard (assuming the yard is fenced).  And then let her "hunt" for each individual piece of food.  It's the same principle as the Kong -- the simple, routine act of eating becomes a mentally stimulating event.


----------



## spotsmom

Thank you so much for adopting a rescue dog!!!  Too many people go for a puppy which may or may not be well bred.  There are so many dogs out there (purebred or not) who need adoption!!!  Good luck with Monday, and please post photos!!!

Another good food is Orijen, out of Canada.  However, allergies are allergies...


----------



## Jane917

Wow! I have been away from the computer for a few hours and you have gotten a lot of good advice....obviously a whole lotta good people want a happy relationship between you and Monday!

I just have to say that if I had to get all my food out of a Kong, I would be a pretty cranky person! I love the looks of that picture of a food bowl with dividing spikes. That might keep Kona, my brittany, from slurping up a cup and a half of food in one gulp.


----------



## intinst

Jane917 said:


> Wow! I have been away from the computer for a few hours and you have gotten a lot of good advice....obviously a whole lotta good people want a happy relationship between you and Monday!
> 
> I just have to say that if I had to get all my food out of a Kong, I would be a pretty cranky person!* I love the looks of that picture of a food bowl with dividing spikes.* That might keep Kona, my brittany, from slurping up a cup and a half of food in one gulp.


It comes in small, medium and large and also makes the dog work a little for its food, but not as much as the Kong does.


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

I have no advice for you, Leslie, but bless you for adopting a rescue dog.


----------



## tessa

Everyone gave you great advice I can't add anything more

Daisy our white standard poodle is 3 years old and we use a martindale collar.   I give her dry food only. We use Pro Plan it comes in 3 different flavors so everyday she gets something different.  I have a Kong but only use when she gets bored I fill it dry food and she rolls it around. 

It still amazes me how smart she is, I really believe  she understands what you tell her. 

Monday looks like our Sara who passe away at age 16+ (I still miss her)

tessa


----------



## Leslie

Tessa, I remember when you got Daisy.

You got a Kindle, then you had to quit smoking to be able to buy books for your Kindle. Then you gained weight after quitting smoking so you got Daisy so you'd have to walk her for exercise. Then you'd sit at the park and throw the ball for her while you read your Kindle. Is that still the routine?  

L


----------



## Amyshojai

Re: the tossing kibble out for them to find, I do this with my shepherd (he's from a tracking dog line) and tell him to "find." When he was a baby, he'd get soooo excited and "hunt" all over the yard to find the bonus handful here and there, it's great fun! And a poodle is a hunting dog, so that would be a great game. Just do it far enough from the house you don't end up with ants.  

As for the Comfort Zone with DAP, phermones are chemicals the body manufactures and specific to the species. Pheromones communicate on a different level than scents, and trigger sort of toggle-switch behaviors in the brain often that have to do with emotions, sex, and the like. DAP "dog-appeasing-pheromone" is an analogue of what mother dog's produce from glands between their breasts during nursing that serves to signal puppies "no fear, all's well." This pheromone also works in adult dogs to ameliorate fear. The product has been tested and found effective in many cases of fear-based behavior problems such as separating anxiety, thunder/fireworkds phobias, and pups being rehomed. Hope this helps!


----------



## Sienna_98

Just another vote for Comfort Zone's DAP.  I've used it for about 8 years (been doing Aussie rescue for over 12 yrs).  The product comes three ways:  spray/spritzer, wall plug-in, and collar.  I'd recommend using the collar as that keeps the scent around the dog at all times (the collar looks like a flea collar and last about 30 days).  I generally use the plug ins, but that's because I only need the DAP for when I go out of town (I have a dog who has irritable bowel syndrome.  Her stressor is when I travel, so I just plug it in when I'm gone.)  I usually put the plug in the outlet closest to the dog's crate.  I have found the collars at Petco.  I find that the pet catalog Foster(s)? and Smith has good prices for the plug in when they put in on sale -- so I usually stock up on the refills at that time.  

In addition to the DAP, I have also used Bach's Rescue Remedy.  This is a product that I consider to be more anecdotal and less scientific than the DAP, but that said, I've seen it work.  It's some combination of floral "essences" and you just add a few drops to their water.  It was designed for people who had to spend long periods of time in the hospital.  Like DAP, it eases stress, without sedating the dog.  It can be found in health-food stores.  Because I usually have a bottle in the cabinet, I use it in conjunction with the DAP.  

Kerri


----------



## Amyshojai

Sienna_98 said:


> In addition to the DAP, I have also used Bach's Rescue Remedy. This is a product that I consider to be more anecdotal and less scientific than the DAP, but that said, I've seen it work. It's some combination of floral "essences" and you just add a few drops to their water. It was designed for people who had to spend long periods of time in the hospital. Like DAP, it eases stress, without sedating the dog. It can be found in health-food stores. Because I usually have a bottle in the cabinet, I use it in conjunction with the DAP. Kerri


I agree with Kerri re: using the DAP collar. On the Bach flower essences...they're considered an "energetic" medicine and yep, work GREAT in some pets, not in others, but a good option. These articles, although about cats, essentially apply to dogs with the same issues.

Info about Bach essences: http://cats.about.com/od/behaviortraining/a/bach_flower_essences.htm

How to choose the right one: http://cats.about.com/od/behaviortraining/tp/bach_flower_essences.htm


----------



## MamaProfCrash

We have adopted a cople of dogs from rescues recently. Caya was fine in her crate while we were at work. She loved her treats and napped all day. When I would ocme home she would be sitting there wagging her tail, excited to see me but there was little to no barking, no panting, no jumping. She never tried to get out.

Cooper is a different story. He is fine in his crate when we are in the room. He will go into his crate to play, take a nap, or just hang out as long as we are in the room. As soon as we leave the room, he leaves the room. We leave him in his crate when we go to work and come home to enough slobber to mop the bedroom floor. He is barking, jumping, and panting. He wants out. HEck, he figured out how to get out of his crate three times. We have to use zip ties to keep the crate locked because he has figured out how to open the latches. When he is out of the crate and we are home he seems to be fine. There is no panting, no slobber, no barking and jumping outside of an excited "you are home" standard fare.

We are leaving him in his crate until he has been neutered (this week) so that he does not freak out when we have to leave him in his crate a few days after surgery. Once he is healed, we will keep him in the hall with Caya.

Each dog is going to be different regarding the crate. We think Cooper has some small amount of seperation anxiety when he is in his crate but is fine outside of it. Go figure.

As for food, ask your vet. If you choose to change the food take the time to slowly change it minxin 75% old food with 25% new food and slowly increasing the new food so that Monday can adjust to the new food and you can check for adverse reactions. We have moved from Science Diet Lamb and Rice to Blue Lamb and Rice. We prefer the premium dog food with fewer fillers in them. 

As for grooming, find someone you like who knows how to groom a Poodle and you should be fine.

Oh and Kongs are awesome. Caya and Cooper love theirs. Caya is more of a food hound and we can stuff it anyway we want and she will figure out how to get the food. Cooper does not seem to care enough to work to get the food out. If we stuff it so it is challenging he will leave the stuff in it and Caya's first move when I let her out of her room and Cooper his crate is to grab Cooper's Kong and eat what is left. Cooper seems to prefer the Kong treat ball to the Kong itself but he loves alls so a ball that smells like Liver is great. He will play with it for an hour or so and then get bored. Caya moves in and removes the treat stuffed inside in about 5 minutes and is a happy camper.


----------



## NogDog

Amyshojai said:


> ...And a poodle is a hunting dog,...


Yeah, I think it's easy to forget why that unique coat was developed in the first place (as well at its intelligence and trainability) when you see it in the show ring or performing tricks in that "poofy" coat styling.


----------



## tessa

Leslie;  
    
Yes still not smoking and still reading with Daisy, and still trying to lose weigh! Daisy is a great dog she potty trained fast, barks when someone comes to the door, loves everyone.

Daisy has never been crated and doesn't mind being left alone for a few hours. She is really a great dog,

except

when she eats paper towels (whole sheets at a time and they come out the same way they went in. 

loves to dig in  DH's flower bed  ( remember she is a white dog)

loves to play in the fish pond ( remember a white dog that now smells like a dog)

A good groomer is one your dog likes and is willing to let you go in the back room  and check things out. 
It runs me about $115.00 every 5-6 weeks (Long Island prices) And that's for nothing fancy!

tessa

p.s. learn to clip her rear end if hair gets knotted she can't go.  Its not fun at 2am having to was her butt outside in the cold.


----------



## Anne Victory

Leslie, that's so awesome that you're taking in a rescue dog  Okay - here's my two cents (I've got a background in dog training - I train, my mom trains) and my mom is a groomer. I've also got a poodle, who I groom myself.

Okay - your questions:

1) Never heard of Turducken. To be fair, I've been feeding Natural Balance to my dogs AND cats for about 10 years now, though, so I don't look at the newer foods that are coming out. Not only do they make AWESOME food, but they're a good company (into rescue work and such). I highly recommend them. The food is pricey, compared to grocery store brands, but your dog will eat about half the amount (and poop about half the amount, as well), so it works out in the end. http://www.naturalbalanceinc.com

A word about allergy formulas - PLEASE do not feed your dog these to give them a change of pace or a treat or what-have-you. As an example, if you feed the sweet potato and bison formula and then your dog develops allergies, that's one less food you can try him on should the need arise. Anyway - off my soapbox. I've just seen a lot of people have problems because they used the allergy formulas like they were flavors 

2) Kongs are cool. I use mine more as a toy / treat, but I suppose you could feed with it. I also don't see any reason not to feed in a dish if you'd prefer.

3) No, I don't think you need a groomer who "specializes" in poodles. I groom Pippin myself. The main issues: keep them brushed, same as you would any other dog. A puppy clip is a good one (about an inch long all over body, clean paws, clean face, clean genitals. By "clean", I mean shaved.) Also, make sure the groomer (or you) plucks their ear hair. Not clips - plucks. Poodles grow hair in their ears and if you don't pluck it out, it could potentially cause infection.

4) I believe in crates. For life. A crate will keep your dog (and your furniture) safe while you're gone. I don't crate Pippin when we're home, but if we leave - he goes to his room. General tips for crates: Treat the crate as your dogs "room". Don't send him to his crate as punishment, if he goes in his crate on his own, respect his privacy / desire for alone time. That's especially important in homes that have children.

Anyway, I hope that answered your questions a bit.


----------



## louiseb

I have 6 rescued dogs, thanks so much for adopting!!!

Great advice already, I would only add for food Whole Dog Journal is a well respected resourse, you can see what information they have on brands here http://rottndobie.tripod.com/wholedogjournal.html They also have an excellent newsletter you can subscribe to on their web site http://www.whole-dog-journal.com/?s=GL_GN_3&st=PPC&gclid=CL_AzrDy0KcCFcEv2godGCDTDA


----------



## Pawz4me

Arkali said:


> A word about allergy formulas - PLEASE do not feed your dog these to give them a change of pace or a treat or what-have-you. As an example, if you feed the sweet potato and bison formula and then your dog develops allergies, that's one less food you can try him on should the need arise. Anyway - off my soapbox. I've just seen a lot of people have problems because they used the allergy formulas like they were flavors


While that's generally good advice, IMO it may not be the best advice for this dog. Her "sensitive stomach" may be due solely to stress. But it may well be due to some type of food intolerance. While a food intolerance isn't the same thing as an allergy, it's treated exactly the same way -- avoidance of the offending food(s). For this reason an "allergy" food is frequently the best choice for a dog with a "sensitive stomach".


----------



## Anne Victory

Pawz4me said:


> While that's generally good advice, IMO it may not be the best advice for this dog. Her "sensitive stomach" may be due solely to stress. But it may well be due to some type of food intolerance. While a food intolerance isn't the same thing as an allergy, it's treated exactly the same way -- avoidance of the offending food(s). For this reason an "allergy" food is frequently the best choice for a dog with a "sensitive stomach".


Hi, Pawz  I actually was on my allergy food soapbox in a general way - at the time I hadn't read further than the first post, which didn't mention food intolerance or sensitive tummy (or I may have missed it - that was pre-coffee ). But yes, you are absolutely right. If she's having issues with various foods, then absolutely try the [single protein / single carb] foods - that's what they're for 

ETA: Sorry about the allergy food stuff - that's pretty much my standard talk when I recommend the Natural Balance . After getting caught up with the thread, I would DEFINITELY recommend trying Natural Balance (take your time with the switch, as Pawz suggested). As I said, they're a good company, and they make good food. I'd try her first with the regular formula - you can get smaller bags at first until you find one that will go well for her - and if she has problems with upset tummy, try her on one of the allergy foods until you find one that she does well on.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

we "rescued" a chinese pug







(I say "rescued" b/c we have a 22 month old who loves, violently, our dog). I'm not much of a puppy person, I really don't like cleaning up poop or pee (which is funny, since I'm a SAHM and DD isn't potty trained yet) and I don't like pugs, but Gizmo is a great find. DH was raised around pugs, so he knew the temperment and it's what we want for our DD.

I don't have any advice (other than be patient), but sometimes the older dog is the best dog. Except when they figure out how the use the chairs to get onto your table to see if you left any goodies that she can eat. Not that I or Gizmo have any experience w/ something like that.


----------



## Amyshojai

Love the picture! and those Pugs are actually scaled-down models of Mastiffs so you've got big dog attitude in a tidy package.    I agree, adopting adult pets is a great way to go--or even senior citizen pets. Lovely buddies come in all sizes and ages.


----------



## Leslie

Hi everyone,

Thanks again for all this awesome advice!

Regarding the food: the rescuer (Bonnie) didn't say anything about allergies. What she did talk about (a lot) is that Monday has "cycles" where she regresses for 2 to 4 days and then it's over and she's back to where she was. Sort of a "one step back, two steps forward" sort of issue. Thus the rescuer is very aware of what can trigger a cycle and does her best to minimize those. An upset stomach is definitely one trigger. This can happen from eating something strange that she finds on the ground, chewing a piece off a Kong, eating a piece of bark mulch that she finds in a flower bed. Bonnie is also of the mind that switching a lot between food or feeding cheap food is not good, in general. She likes this turducken stuff but I am certainly willing to look into something else that's just as good--or better--doesn't upset her stomach and gives her little tootsie roll poops. LOL. 

It seems like one of the biggest triggers/problems for Monday right now is being corrected by other dogs, which makes me think that getting her out of the doggie daycare environment is only going to be a good thing for her right now. My personal opinion is that she is ready to move on to her forever home.

The other big takeaway (for me) is that at this point, try to do everything we can to keep her routine consistent and similar to the way she has been living. Moving here is going to be a big change--let her get used to that before we start changing other stuff, like food, eating out of a bowl and so on. That's fine...I'm patient. 

Someone asked about rescuing puppies, adults, etc. Our first dog, Abigail, came walking to us on the street. She was probably 6 months old. Then we got Jessie the greyhound when she was 3. Chester the chocolate lab was supposedly 8 but I think he was closer to 10 when we got him. Monday just turned 1 in January so she's young (for us) which will be fun. Her coat is just starting to change from her puppy hair to her adult hair. She hasn't been spayed yet but she will be spayed before we get her. 

L


----------



## Jane917

For the record, we also feed Natural Balance. 

Is Monday having a sleep-over soon?


----------



## NogDog

I've got a good feeling that this will be the best thing that's ever happened for this lucky pup.


----------



## Leslie

Jane917 said:


> For the record, we also feed Natural Balance.


I kept reading "Dick Van Patten" and I thought, "Wasn't he on TV?" Well, I was right, he was on TV! So what's he doing making dog food? LOL. I suppose if Paul Newman can make salad dressing and popcorn, DVP can make dog food. It does get good reviews...



> Is Monday having a sleep-over soon?


I am not sure Bonnie is going to allow a sleep-over. She doesn't seem like the type. Our schedule for the next few weeks: Monday visits on Sunday (I hope) with Bonnie and her husband. We go to San Francisco from Mar 31 to Apr 5. We'd be able to bring Monday home after we get home. Bonnie needs to get her spayed so she has to deal with that and recovery. I'd like to bring her home on April 9th. Realistic? We'll see.

L


----------



## Leslie

NogDog said:


> I've got a good feeling that this will be the best thing that's ever happened for this lucky pup.


Thank you. This is the nicest thing anyone has said to me all day!

L


----------



## Pawz4me

Leslie said:


> I suppose if Paul Newman can make salad dressing and popcorn, DVP can make dog food. It does get good reviews...


Just as an FYI . . . . Paul Newman also has pet food.  

Clicky


----------



## Anne Victory

Leslie said:


> I kept reading "Dick Van Patten" and I thought, "Wasn't he on TV?" Well, I was right, he was on TV! So what's he doing making dog food? LOL. I suppose if Paul Newman can make salad dressing and popcorn, DVP can make dog food. It does get good reviews...


LOL Is it the same DVP? I had had that same thought, but pretty much ignored it until I forgot about it. On a serious note, though - I LOVE the food. Absolutely adore it. Would swear by it, and won't feed my animals anything else. No, I don't work for them  Seriously, though, I was sold the first time I saw the food, which was at Petco. I had gone in to do a meet-and-greet with my upcoming obedience class (used to run classes for them back in the day) and they had a sales rep there cutting off little pieces of their roll food - and that stuff smells like summer sausage and makes wonderful training treats if you chop it up into -pea-sized pieces. Anyway... my normally gentle and well-behaved poodle almost took the lady's arm off trying to get to a piece  I was horrified. But I started feeding their kibble and within a couple of weeks saw a MARKED difference. Switched my cat to it - same thing. Two weeks later he was eating less, pooping less, shinier coat, more energy, just a HUGE and marked difference. Okay - I'm going to stop now, but yes... I believe in the food


----------



## Amyshojai

Yep the food is great--I use it for training, too. A number of trainers I know call it "puppy crack" because it's so well received. My major nit with the food, though, is it really gums up the teeth. You'll need some good dental chews to counteract.


----------



## MichelleR

You know I like to be all over rescue dog threads -- and I missed this one. I might cover some stuff other people have done. 

Leslie, I'm sorry for your loss. I know it's a very painful thing.

Please read your adoption contract carefully. A lot of rescues have a clause where they retain superior ownership, meaning they can take the dog back for any violation of the adoption contract. (It's almost as if you're the dog owner equivalent of a tenant farmer.) Your being a good owner should be the end of it, but if she makes food or crating or whatever a condition of adoption, while she might have a difficulty taking back your dog, she might try or think she has the right to try... Most rescuers are wonderful, some are a little possessive of the dogs. She wouldn't know if you, say, changed food brands, and I might not volunteer that. 

I like Natural Balance -- yes, it is the Eight is Enough guy. I think they had one recall issue a long while ago having to do with a supplier, but I think they strive for really good ingredients.

Kongs are good, especially if you crate. It keeps the dog entertained. When I worked at the shelter we used to do them as treats and wheel carts of them down the aisles to hand out, because confinement can be boring for a pooch. I've heard of people freezing chicken broth in there for a treat, the old standard is sealing it with peanut butter. Anyone here ever have to wash 55 or 60 Kongs with peanut butter clinging to the nooks and crannies and a bottle washer as your only friend? ::shudder::


----------



## Anne Victory

Thanks, Amy. I'm assuming you just mean the rolls, right? I only feed those as training treats - they get kibble the rest of the time. Puppy crack sounds about right, though. I think Pippin would try to do my homework for me for the rolled food  Do you have a preference regarding dental chews, by the way? Pippin's a strange one and doesn't like Greenies. Well, he doesn't dislike them, but he prefers to carry them around the house as opposed to actually chewing them 

A couple of notes, after reading Michelle's reply:

Firstly - I don't think I ever said how sorry I am that Chester passed away. It's always hard to lose a pet, but at the same time I can't imagine not having animals in my life. {{{HUGS}}}

Food Recall: They did have to recall food a couple of years ago - it was during that mess with China when 3/4 of the foods on the market had to have recalls. If I recall correctly, their food wasn't affected but they felt better safe than sorry. They also took immediate steps to test for whatever-it-was and to prevent that ever happening again. Something that's very cool - you can go to their web site and see the tests that were done on your bag of food. I just ran the bag of cat food I bought last Saturday. Nifty. If anyone wants to try it:
http://naturalbalance.us/index.php - Select cat: Ultra Premium Formula Dry Cat Food - 15 lb. Bag Best By Date: 2011-12-24


----------



## geoffthomas

Just for the record we now feed our dogs:
Nutro Natural Choice Lamb Meal & Rice Formula Small Bites Dog Food.
We found that they have a really good set of ingredients.

Just sayin....


----------



## MichelleR

Nutro was the food I fed my first Sheltie after doing lots of research, because I was a neurotic new mommy.  I went on to prefer other brands, but I did like it enough to feed to my crew at one time.


----------



## RVS78

I'll try not to repeat the already excellent tips and advice given but would have to emphasize the importance of plucking the ear hairs. I worked as a vet tech for a few years and ear cleaning is an often neglected part of the routine. It's especially important on breeds with floppy ears and (obviously) excessive ear hair. Sometimes during baths or swimming, some excess water might get in there, and between the moisture and lack of air flow, it becomes a perfect breeding ground for bacteria and yeast. Allergies can also exacerbate ear problems, just something to keep in mind.

Speaking of floppy ears, I have a basset hound so routine ear cleaning, especially after baths, has helped curtail any infection. There are a lot of options for cleaners out there, you can probably just get a recommendation from your vet. I use GlenHaven C1/0 (good general cleaner, smells good too).

As far as the sensitive tummy issue, you can always try going with a bland diet, usually chicken and rice flavored dog food works well. 

Crates are great for pups, although they might not be a big fan of it to begin with. As with a lot of things it's all about conditioning. My basset knows when we leave, that it's time to "kennel up". We leave some music on and she knows it's time for her long nap of the day. She also has a big cushy bed that she gets to sleep in overnight. So at his point she can differentiate between "kennel up" and "get in your bed". 

Hope that helps.


----------



## BarbraAnnino

I hope I don't come off too harsh here, but Leslie, "The Rescuer" sounds like a control freak. That most likely comes from dealing with too many yahoos who return dogs, etc..., but you have rescued other dogs and you sound like you know what you are doing. I would appease her wishes for as long as it takes THE DOG to adjust. Monday will tell you when she is ready to move on and from what you said here:

"It seems like one of the biggest triggers/problems for Monday right now is being corrected by other dogs, which makes me think that getting her out of the doggie daycare environment is only going to be a good thing for her right now. My personal opinion is that she is ready to move on to her forever home."

She was ready yesterday. It's hard for dogs to be thrown into a pack like that and be expected to adjust right away, or even at all. I rescued my last Great Dane, Luke, from a "rescue" that had 10 Danes in a trailer in MN. The dog spoke Spanish and I do too, so she kept insisting (per her vet) that I speak Spanish to him for the first year. I have 2 other Danes, so the first week, I spoke Spanish to Luke and English to the twins. By the second week, Luke pretended to be deaf. I caught him give a quick glance over to his new brother when I said _sit _in Spanish. The message he was giving was "don't treat me different or I'll be a walking target!" Never spoke Spanish to him after that.

As far as food, if she does seem to have an upset, one recipe is plain rice and boiled ground beef. When my dog had stomach surgery (bloat, actually) that was all she could eat, per the vet. She loved it so much we kept her on it the rest of her life (with supplements).

And we still keep our crates available. The dogs love them to take naps, chew bones, or just get away. In fact, a couple days ago I found 5 tennis balls in Luke's crate. I'll be calling Hoarders shortly. 

Bless you for rescuing. The world needs more of you!


----------



## Leslie

Control freak or...

She's invested a lot of time and effort into Monday. She's had her since last July and said that's Monday has been her most exhausting rescue, ever. I think Bonnie would like to keep her, but she already has 4 poodles of her own and they don't get along with Monday (that's why Monday is living in the day care and not the house). So, I can understand her wish to find the very best home for her -- and yes, I am sure giving up Monday is going to be hard for Bonnie.

L


----------



## hsuthard

I'm so sorry about Chester, losing a pet is awful. 

We have a miniature poodle that is absolutely the best dog I have ever met, much less owned. He absolutely soaks up all the love he can get and really enjoys all the attention, even from the kids. I know your Monday will transform eventually into the perfect companion for you! Love can do wonders.


----------



## Leslie

Thanks, Holly. I hope everything works out for us!

I called a potential groomer yesterday and had a nice chat. I said, "This may sound like a dumb question but it's important to me--do you have unscented products to use with bathing and grooming the dog? I hate when dogs come home smelling like little old ladies." The woman laughed and said absolutely and that this was not an unusual question! That was good to know...

L


----------



## MichelleR

Leslie said:


> Thanks, Holly. I hope everything works out for us!
> 
> I called a potential groomer yesterday and had a nice chat. I said, "This may sound like a dumb question but it's important to me--do you have unscented products to use with bathing and grooming the dog? I hate when dogs come home smelling like little old ladies." The woman laughed and said absolutely and that this was not an unusual question! That was good to know...
> 
> L


We tell our groomer, Megan, light on the smelly stuff and Ferguson still ends up coming him scented like he'd been to The Best Little, Um, Cathouse In Minnesota. Maybe I can ship him to your guy -- it'd be worth it.


----------



## cc84

hsuthard said:


> I'm so sorry about Chester, losing a pet is awful.
> 
> We have a miniature poodle that is absolutely the best dog I have ever met, much less owned. He absolutely soaks up all the love he can get and really enjoys all the attention, even from the kids. I know your Monday will transform eventually into the perfect companion for you! Love can do wonders.


You lucky thing, my Poodle hated kids lol. Mind, i have to admit he had "small dog syndrome." Too much mollycoddling from me when he was young. And so he hated everyone coming near me. Even though he was very loving with me, and loving to others but when he had enough cuddles he would let you know lol, he just disliked kids. I wont make the same mistake with the next small dog i get! Having said that, i'd give my world to have him back ♥


----------



## NogDog

One of the advantages of a short-haired dog: doesn't need trimming, an occasional brushing is useful but not especially required, and even if he gets a smelly shampoo, there's just not that much hair to hold the scent for long.


----------



## Leslie

A question has come up between my husband and me about ear care and hair plucking in a poodle's ears:

Bonnie, the rescuer, said something like, "You need to check a poodle's ears. They have hair that grows in there. Once you start plucking it, you need to do it forever."

My husband interpreted this as: You may never need to pluck the hair. Don't just randomly start because it might not be necessary.

I heard: You will eventually need to pluck the hair in a poodle's ears but don't start too early. Wait until it is necessary and then go from there.

Please help us understand what is the right thing to do. Thanks!

L


----------



## Leslie

Need more info!

Bonnie the rescuer has sent me two videos to watch. They show Monday interacting with the other daycare dogs and I think what I am supposed to see is that 1) Monday has "no boundaries" and 2) she doesn't know when to stop.

Now, I've never been in a dog daycare so I have no idea how dogs play with each other in that environment. But what I take away from watching these videos is that 1) Monday is essentially still very puppylike in her behavior (Bonnie said she is immature for her age) and 2) she has tons of energy. She likes to play. Yes, the other dogs start to get tired and she doesn't stop but I don't know if that's a problem, her personality, or something else. When Bonnie tells her to come, sit, stay, Monday does so. She tries to get up  but when told to stay a second time, she does.

I guess what I am wondering is that if Monday "overplays" is that a problem? Should Bonnie have intervened sooner? I am also wondering if part of the problem is that she is sick of being in this daycare with other dogs (as I have said before).

The tentative plan is that Bonnie and Monday are coming to visit on Sunday. I feel like I am going to be quizzed on these videos so anything advice people can give me about what to day would be appreciated! I'd post the video here but Bonnie told me they were private.

Thanks in advance!!

Leslie


----------



## Jane917

I wish I could see the videos! Monday is a year old, right? In big dog terms, that still makes her a puppy. HOw do the other dogs let her know they are done playing? My dogs only give up if a dog growls a warning. Other than that, it is fair play. 

My dogs have never gone to daycare, but they have had to be boarded. They hate it! It is the choice we have to make to have a dog and also live human lives. 

If Monday is "immature," it could play well with you. She is still in the training phase and has the attention span of about a 2nd grader. 

Do you have an off-leash dog park anywhere near you? I am guessing Bonnie wants you to submit her to other dog play for socialization purposes. When Tony takes her to work, are there other dogs at his work? That would certainly suffice as socialization.


----------



## Sienna_98

Well, it's really hard to say without seeing the videos.  At 1 y/o Monday is still very young and if she wasn't well socialized with other dogs, then she's not going to be good at reading the body language of the other dogs and she won't necessarily know when to stop.  The fact that the other dogs are letting her continue to play without reprimanding her (a growl, a bark, a nip) even though they've indicated to her they've had enough, suggests to me that she's fairly dominant and none of the other dogs in the center have the chutzpah to tell her off, even when she needs it. (Which in my book means she shouldn't be at that center b/c the other dogs are reinforcing her bad manners, but I think you said that the foster home knew it wasn't a good place for her, but she didn't have another choice).

So, what does that mean?  She'll probably try to push your other dog(s) around a bit.  If your dog(s) are not the type to stand up for themselves, you'll need to closely supervise their play and step in on their behalf.  

IMO, you need to be very firm with boundaries for this dog. (I highly recommend Terry Ryan's Toolbox for the Problem Dog for some practical suggestions).  For me (and again, different trainers will have different opinions on this ), it would mean that I would strictly adhere to the adage Nothing In Life is Free.  This means that the dog has to work for everything (sit/lie down, etc. before giving any treats or petting).  Before feeding (whether in a bowl or with a kong, it doesn't matter), make sure she sits and waits for you to 'release' her to eat.  When opening doors, make her sit and wait until you say it's okay to walk through.  In human terms, it's like making a kid do chores before they get an allowance.  What you are doing is teaching the dog some impulse control.  This type of training really pays off, but you have to be consistent and so does anybody else in the household.    

Other suggestions would include:  if you feed from a bowl, then the bowl needs to be picked up 5 - 10 minutes after being put down, even if she's not done.  You can't leave food for her to eat whenever she feels like it (part of that Nothing In Life is Free).  Also, do not let this dog sleep (even in a crate) in your bedroom.  It sound arbitrary, but it's important.

She sounds like a bit of a wild child, but nothing really that bad.  I don't get the impression that she's more than an experienced adopter can handle.  I suspect that the foster gave you the videos because she wants to make sure you have a clear picture of what you're taking on.  She's vested in this dog and wants the best for her, but she also understands that Monday is not the easiest dog to live with    

How long do you have to do this?  It depends on the dog.  When they start to sit and wait without me having to ask for it, I might start to relax a bit, but as soon as I see a behavior I don't like, we go back to doggie bootcamp. LOL  Good luck.  We're all pulling for you and Monday.


----------



## Amyshojai

I agree with much of what Sienna says--love the NIFL program, and Terry Ryan rocks.  

At a year old, a big dog likely has way more energy than more sedate dogs want to deal with. But if they keep coming back for more play after Monday has moved away (the other dog comes back, play bows, tail up, nose pokes, whatever to invite the game to continue), then perhaps the human has more problems with the situation than the dogs do. Just sayin' . . . 

Also, different dogs have a variety of styles of play. Some want to chase and if there's not enough room in the...er, uhm...room, then it can be confining and make the dogs feel cornered. If Monday can be readily called away from the interaction that is very positive and means she can be taught boundaries if the human is watching for signalment...sort of interpreting for Monday until the dog learns what's what.

When you meet up with them, it can be helpful to say less and ask more--see what Bonnie thinks, too. She's lived with Monday for a long time so maybe ask why she waited until she did to stop the play behavior. And ask if the dog ever ignores being called away. Further, ask how she'd recommend dealing with the "problems" going forward--doesn't mean you must follow every recommendation but it will help you understand the concerns. And it appears that Bonnie really wants this dog to have the best forever home possible.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

OK I need some advice. Cooper just came home from being nuetered. We are suppose to keep him quiet for 10-14 days. I am having trouble seeing how to keep a 6 month old puppy quiet for 1 day never mind 10-14. He likes to be with his sister, who is 1 year old. When the two are in different rooms he whines and barks. Normally we would be ok dealing with this but my Hubby just had a cyst removed from his tailbone area and is not in the best of shape. He is a bit out of it with pain meds and doesn't want to have a barking, whining dog in the room with him.

In a day or two the Hubby should be in better shape and we can leave Cooper with him but right now I am not sure how to keep Cooper from playing rough with Caya.


----------



## Amyshojai

Can you set up a baby gate so they can be next to each other but not run each other ragged? Or maybe leash Cooper and hook the leash to your belt or loop under a heavy chair leg.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

We have a pen that he stayed in for four days when he was 4 months old and just starting puppy training. Maybe we can try that. We are using the leash when we take him outside but can use it in the house. Thanks for the suggestions!

And he totally hates the cone of shame.


----------



## Leslie

I just went ahead and bought this. Thanks for the suggestion everybody! I love my Kindle--instant gratification!



ProfCrash--I have yet to meet a dog who likes the cone of shame. LOL. Good luck with the recuperation.

L


----------



## Leslie

We're all set for tomorrow. Bonnie, Monday, and maybe John (Bonnie's husband) are due to arrive around noon. I offered to have some lunch but Bonnie told me she has numerous food allergies, so we are off the hook for feeding them. She also told me she has a recommendation for a groomer who lives 30-45 minutes away. In her words:



> I also have an excellent rec. for a groomer about 30-45 mins from you who is willing to let you stay and learn while she is groomed. home based groomer with an autistic son who only does 1 dog at a time. I have told her all about monday and she should have no issues being groomed in the right hands.


There is a part of me that could get really annoyed because, come on, I can do my own research and identify a groomer and do I really want to drive 45 minutes? On the other hand, I appreciate that she did the research and that also makes me think she is seriously thinking of letting Monday come to us...to spend time doing the research and then talking to the person...I should be grateful, not complaining. In doggie terms, we are probably both alpha dogs and in this case, I need to back down and let Bonnie-alpha be in charge. She does know Monday better than me and has excellent advice. On the other hand, I am not a total idiot (oops, Leslie-alpha coming out again...LOL).

Another question for all of you...Bonnie told me that the adoption fee would be the cost of spaying. She guess-timated $350. In my mind, I had a budget of $500--so if (hopefully when) we get down to it, if I offer her $500, is that going to be an adoption _faux pas_? I don't want to insult her but at the same time, she's put a lot of time and energy into rehabbing this dog over the past 9 months. I haven't priced standard poodle puppies from a breeder but I suspect they are more than $500.

When we got our rescue greyhound, the adoption fee was $150, but they had a setup where we bought a collar, leash, coat (for winter), crate and a few other accessories...all stuff we could have bought elsewhere but by buying it there we helped the placement service. By the time we were done we had probably spent $500 to $600 and it was fine with me. I felt like we were contributing to their society. Bonnie doesn't have a society so the situation is a little different, but I still want to do the right thing...thoughts on this?

L


----------



## MichelleR

Normally I would say it would be a good thing to offer the $500, but Bonnie is a little hard to understand. Maybe, "You've invested so much time and effort here and I just feel like $350 is so low for all you've done. Could we at least give you a little something extra to assist with the next 'Monday' you help?"


----------



## Pawz4me

Regarding the groomer -- Unless it's a huge inconvenience to make the drive a few times, I think at this point I'd just go along with Bonnie.  The groomer may really be good and you may learn from her (if you're interested in learning to do it yourself).  A lot of groomers don't want to take the time to teach people how to groom their own dogs.

I think Bonnie has control issues (to put it mildly), and agreeing with her plan for now will hopefully make things easier.  Once you've got Monday, you can slowly move to doing everything your own way.  The food, the grooming, etc.  As long as there's nothing specific in the adoption contract that binds you to a particular groomer or a particular food (and I'd be surprised and more than a little leery of signing such a contract if her control issues truly go that far), then you can do whatever you want.  She'll be your dog, not Bonnie's.

As far as the money -- I'd be inclined to offer her the entire amount.  I assume she's had Monday for some length of time, so she's spent her own money on food and grooming (or invested a lot of time in doing the grooming herself). And training.  Tell her that you'd like to give her a little extra for all the extra she's done for Monday.

Good luck!  I can't wait to hear how it goes.


----------



## Jane917

At this point, I suggest you go along with Bonnie's suggestions. I am sure you can find a closer groomer, since you live near the biggest city in Maine. Bonnie's heart is in the right place, and she has a lot of time and love invested in Monday. 

We adopted Jack (in my avatar) from his breeder. She is a top breeder in the US (ranked #3) for this breed, and Jack's sire was the #1 CKCS in England the year he was whelped. Understandably, the sperm was very expensive and resulted in 4 pups. The breeder kept two, the others sold to show homes for $3500. Jack was her big hopeful for show, but at about 6 months showed signs of a very serious illness that is way to common for this breed. She kept him until she found the right home. We got Jack when he was 18 months old. His symptoms are mild, and he is a happy dog and perfect pet. She never considered breeding him, and had him neutered before we got him. She continued to work with him, train him, socialize him. She charged us $350, which is what she claimed to have in him. Considering she fed him for 18 months, vaccinated him, neutered him, I think this was a very lowball figure. We continue to correspond with her and she is as interested in him as she is in the dogs she has placed for show. Jack is a people dog, and would have hated being a show dog. He is the perfect pet, though a bit spoiled and demanding. We had to pass the same scrutiny you have to pass. 

What I am getting to is....$500 is not unreasonable considering how long she has had Monday. If she won't take it, you can donate some money to Poodle Rescue. Is she not an official Poodle Rescue? A poodle puppy sold to a pet home would go for murch more than $500!

Good luck tomorrow. Bonnie is really invested in this dog and wants to make sure she goes to the right home. All of that is good.


----------



## Amyshojai

As others have said...go with the flow on this one. I like Michelle's wording re: the money.  

Jane, sorry you're having (heart?) problems with Jack but glad they're mild. A colleague of mine has a couple of these fellas and it's nearly impossible to discover until they're older. I think you and Jack both lucked out to get to be together. 

Leslie, you're gonna be fine, and so is Monday. There are enough people out there who would wash their hands of this dog so Bonnie going overboard on getting him the perfect home...I gotta cut her some slack.


----------



## Jane917

Amyshojai said:


> Jane, sorry you're having (heart?) problems with Jack but glad they're mild. A colleague of mine has a couple of these fellas and it's nearly impossible to discover until they're older. I think you and Jack both lucked out to get to be together.


Actually, Jack's heart is fine. He is not yet 4 years of age, and by age 5 a very high percentage of these guys have heart problems. Jack has symptoms of syringomyelia, which is very serious. So far he has not progressed. The only way to really diagnose it is with an MRI. We just hope to give him a happy life for as long as he needs us.


----------



## Anne Victory

Leslie said:


> A question has come up between my husband and me about ear care and hair plucking in a poodle's ears:
> 
> Bonnie, the rescuer, said something like, "You need to check a poodle's ears. They have hair that grows in there. Once you start plucking it, you need to do it forever."
> 
> My husband interpreted this as: You may never need to pluck the hair. Don't just randomly start because it might not be necessary.
> 
> I heard: You will eventually need to pluck the hair in a poodle's ears but don't start too early. Wait until it is necessary and then go from there.
> 
> Please help us understand what is the right thing to do. Thanks!
> 
> L


PLUCK. Seriously. It takes me about 10 minutes every month, I do it while I'm watching TV.  Get a pair or tweezers or those scissor-tweezer thingies that I can never think of the name of, a couple of pieces of toilet paper (to wrap the hair in before chucking it in the trash) and a pen light. Grab the tweezing implement, the dog, your pen-light and the paper towel / toilet tissue / kleenex. Get Monday to lay in your lap or rest her head on your knee / lap, then turn her head sideways and shine the light into the ear canal (I use a pen-light 'cuz I can hold it in my mouth which leaves my hands free). Technically, if it's just fuzz on the underside of the ear flap, don't worry with it. If it is hair IN the ear canal, pluck it out. She will yelp or cry the first few times - think about the first time you plucked your eyebrows.

That said - check her ears at least once a month. Every month. Ear hair in the canals can cause an infection which can and does cause deafness in dogs. Once you get the hang of it, it's no big deal. But to clarify - you're going to have to do it, or your groomer is. And double-check behind your groomer. Your dog's hearing is too important, and I have had a groomer bald-faced lie to me. I asked her point-blank if she plucked the ear hair and she said "Oh, yes, of COURSE." And I said, "Well, it's no big deal if you don't. Just tell me, so I can." She reassured me that she did it, and I didn't give it another thought until 6 months later when I decided to do a random ear check and pulled a hank of hair out of my dog's ear that was 4 inches long and dripping with black goop. That groomer's lucky I didn't cuss her or beat her, one or the other. I controlled myself, though, and just never took Pippin back.


----------



## Leslie

Arkali, thanks for the information on plucking. Now I know!

My husband and I were talking about Monday at dinner (not a big surprise!). We realized that one of the things I liked best about Jessie the greyhound was walking with her. She walked beautifully on a leash (of course, she had been trained for that) so walking with her was a joy and we walked a lot. Chester, on the other hand, was a terrible walker--always pulling and tugging. I didn't like walking with him.

For my husband, the disappointment with Jessie was that he couldn't play fetch or frisbee with her. One, because she was never supposed to be off her leash except in an enclosed area. But two, she had no interest in playing fetch. It's just not a greyhound thing. Chester did play fetch for the first few years that we had him (remember, he was at least 8 when we adopted him) but then he got old and didn't like to exercise so much. 

We are hoping that Monday suits both of us. She has been trained to walk nicely on a leash (we saw that last week) and we also know that she'll chase balls endlessly. This should keep up both happy...I hope!

L


----------



## Amyshojai

Jane, dear lord, syringomyelia? Paws crossed it won't progress.

Leslie, my Magical-dawg is a fetching fool! Balls, stuffed toys, hubby's socks--FRISBEES! And he wants to carry ALL the frisbees at once when we come inside (he stacks them...as many as 5 at once so far). Monday does seem to be a good candidate, what fun! 

Arkali, at the vet clinic we also used to do plucking occassionally and show owners how to do it using hemostats. Leslie, if you partner the ear plucking with something Monday adores (treats, or FETCH?) she'll be better about putting up with it, too.


----------



## Leslie

Okay, we survived the home visit and the good news is...

*!!!WE PASSED!!!*​
It looks like we will be Monday's new forever family. Phew! Tentative bring home date (or have her delivered to us date) is April 9th. We are going to San Francisco at the end of the month so we'll be home by that weekend without any further trips planned in the immediate future. That will also give Bonnie time to get her spayed and recuperated. So...

Of course, now I have many other questions. Where to begin?

1. Monday's major problem is severe separation anxiety. I need to read up on this but if folks have any thoughts, please share.
2. Bonnie focused on a variety of treatments for the separation anxiety (and anxiety in general) including melatonin and Rescue Remedy. Monday has been off the melatonin for about 6 weeks but Bonnie is recommending that we start it again: 3 mg in the am, 3 mg in the pm to get her over her readjustment. She's also suggesting Rescue Remedy for Pets (4 drops in her water 2x day) to help with anxiety. Thoughts on this? She also suggested we might want to give the cat some Rescue Remedy to help her get ready for having a new dog in the home.
3. She needs a crate. Bonnie is currently using a Vari Kennel 500 (40"L x 27" W x 30" H). Do people have opinions about the Vari Kennel vs. the more open wire crates (that is what we had with our greyhound)?

We have so much shopping to do! Crate, food, Kongs, collar, leash, those retractable leash thing-ys (she recommended a 25' one and 50'), toys....I feel like I am getting ready to have a baby! LOL.

And in all this, can you believe, we never took a single picture!

The other thing I am trying to sort out...Monday has been trained a bunch of different ways. She has been tone-trained to know good and bad. She has been clicker trained, knows verbal commands and knows hand commands. I am trying to sort all this out. How do you know when to do what? The major thing I got today is: use a calm tone of voice, don't talk baby talk, and repeat a command only once. But beyond that...I am on a steep learning curve! Thoughts and comments are appreciated. Everyone here has been so helpful. I think that what I have learned from you guys made a major difference in our visit today. Thank you to everyone!

L


----------



## Amyshojai

HURRAY!!!



Leslie said:


> Okay, we survived the home visit and the good news is...
> 
> *!!!WE PASSED!!!*​
> 1. Monday's major problem is severe separation anxiety. I need to read up on this but if folks have any thoughts, please share.


Here are a few tips on separation anxiety--http://pages.videojug.com/pages/898-Separation-Anxiety-Soothing-Dog-Fear

Much more help in my book PETiQuette--sorry, it's not in Kindle (talk to the publisher about that!). 


> 2. Bonnie focused on a variety of treatments for the separation anxiety (and anxiety in general) including melatonin and Rescue Remedy. Monday has been off the melatonin for about 6 weeks but Bonnie is recommending that we start it again: 3 mg in the am, 3 mg in the pm to get her over her readjustment. She's also suggesting Rescue Remedy for Pets (4 drops in her water 2x day) to help with anxiety. Thoughts on this? She also suggested we might want to give the cat some Rescue Remedy to help her get ready for having a new dog in the home.


Rescue Remedy is only one of 33 essences from Bach Flower Remedies--and it can be helpful. So can melantonin. I like harp music (as in the SA tips above). Here's a link explains some of the other more common Bach remedies used with pets, plus a link how to use them: http://cats.about.com/od/behaviortraining/tp/bach_flower_essences.htm

Also, for the cat's peace of mind, a link to a dog-to-cat introduction protocol: http://cats.about.com/od/amyshojai/a/introduce-cat-and-dog.htm



> 3. She needs a crate. Bonnie is currently using a Vari Kennel 500 (40"L x 27" W x 30" H). Do people have opinions about the Vari Kennel vs. the more open wire crates (that is what we had with our greyhound)?


If she chews/flails/etc with the separation anxiety, the Vari Kennel (solid sides) probably is better. It also shuts out sights which can be helpful.



> We have so much shopping to do! Crate, food, Kongs, collar, leash, those retractable leash thing-ys (she recommended a 25' one and 50'), toys....I feel like I am getting ready to have a baby! LOL.


Sorry, but I just detest those retractable leashes! They teach dogs to pull. If that's not a problem with Monday then...okay. But how the heck do you manage/supervise a dog at the end of a 50' retractable, it's like a furry yo-yo, LOL!



> The other thing I am trying to sort out...Monday has been trained a bunch of different ways. She has been tone-trained to know good and bad. She has been clicker trained, knows verbal commands and knows hand commands. I am trying to sort all this out. How do you know when to do what?


You pick what works best for you and use it with consistency. *s* You will be AWESOME! Relax and enjoy your new doggie.

best,
amy


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Congrats!

I would not get a retractable leash. If you are going some place and you want her to have a longer lead then buy the 25 or 50 foot lead that you screw into the ground. The retractable are asking for trouble on a walk especially if the dog likes to jump out at cars and the like.

Kongs are great if you have a dog that is food motivated. Caya loves hers. Cooper will use his when we are in the room and then not return to it when we leave the room. We think he has some issues with separation anxiety, he slobbers all over the place and is a jumping mad man when I get home from work. We tried the pheromones and the music and that did not help. He has escaped from his crate three times, we have a wire crate, so we have to zip tied into the crate when we leave. We are planning on leaving him with Caya in the guest bedroom when he has recovered from his surgery. They have been left in the hall together for several hours and there is no sign of slobber. Then again, he has figiured out how to push through the double gate barrier we have.

Back to the topic, Monday seems to love her Kong so buy them up. I love the treat ball and the stuffable Kong. Both our dogs love the Wubba but it takes them less then a week to tear through it and pull out the squeaker ball. We just got a Galileo bone from Nylabone and they are both loving that. It is the first hard toy Cooper has really liked. We will be buying a second one so they won't fight over it when we are at work.

Cooper is recovering nicely. He chewed through the leash we were using so we have set up the pen as a barrier to keep he and Caya apart in the basement. Cooper is fine as long as he is on the side I am on otherwise works on figuring out how to push the barrier and makes his way through. Caya is fine on either side.


----------



## Pawz4me

Yay!!!!!!  I'm so excited for you!

Rescue Remedy is one of those things that seems to help some pets and not others.  I have never found it to be effective at all for any of my pets, but it won't hurt to try it.

Melatonin and valerian are two things that a lot of people use for dogs with SA or other anxiety-related issues.  I think they're under the category of "can't hurt, might help."  I give melatonin to my dogs whenever thunderstorms are in the forecast or on holidays when fireworks are common.  They're not terribly afraid, but they get a bit nervous.  Melatonin really helps with that.  If Bonnie has seen a difference in Monday when she's on melatonin, then I wouldn't hesitate to continue it.

As far as I know, Clomicalm is the prescription drug of choice for treating SA.  It's not a cure-all or something to be used forever, but to be used in conjunction with training.  I wouldn't hesitate to use it if the melatonin doesn't work satisfactorily.

There are pros and cons to each type of crate.  I like the hard-sided VariKennel type crates because I think it gives the dog a more den-like feel and for the most part they're sturdier than wire crates.  But that's really more personal preference than anything.  Other people like wire crates because the bottom trays are easy to take out for cleaning and the dog gets more air.  If you go with a wire crate and then decide she needs a more den-like space, you can buy a cover for it.  Or just throw a blanket over it.

I'm personally not a fan of retractable leashes, and I'm a little surprised that Bonnie recommended one.  Most trainers and vets I know don't like them at all.  Dogs have no sense of when they'll hit the end of it (and often the human can't judge) and the dog can get a nasty jerk when it hits the end.  If you drop the hard plastic handle/case and it's clanking and banging along behind a loose dog, sometimes it can startle them so much that they try to run away from it (thus running away from you).  For giving a dog a bit of room to run in an unfenced area, I prefer a long line (like a leash but much longer).

As far as training, I'd go with whatever method seems most natural to you, or keep up with all of them if you want.  I use both verbal commands and hand signals with my dogs.  Clicker training can be a lot of fun for both the human and the dog.  Usually with clicker training you use the clicker to train the behavior and then connect it with a word so that it becomes a verbal command.  You could also connect it to a hand signal.

Good luck, and definitely keep us posted!


----------



## Jane917

I have been waiting all day for the results of the meeting with Bonnie and Monday! 

If we were all closer, we would give you a shower!

I agree with the other comments about the flexi lead. I hate those things. When we are on a walk, the 6 foot lead is plenty. If the dog pulls, the Gentle Leader or Halti work well. 

I agree that the VariKennel is probably the best bet, unless you already have the cage type. We have always used the Vari Kennel, and they are great for travel. 

I think Jack, the CKCS, might have some separation anxiety. Usually he goes in the car with us, or stays outside on a nice day. However, when we have to leave him for a while in the house, he always finds something to amuse himself. He never bothers anything when we are home. When we leave him alone in the house, he has unrolled toilet paper, dragged bath towels around (I keep some rolled up on a low open shelf), and a couple of times found his way onto the dining table and had his way with pheasant feathers in the centerpiece. We now have no centerpiece on the table, and make sure all the chairs are pushed in. 

It will seem like ages before pickup day comes. Have a great time in SF, my home in the 70s.  I hope the west coast weather improves before you get there.


----------



## loonlover

I'll agree with the comments above about retractable leashes.  They work all right for our little dogs, but we do not like them for the bigger dog.  We had tried one of these with a previous bigger dog - the leash handle got dropped (we were in our fenced in backyard, fortunately), the dog took off and the handle hit her on the behind.  She just kept increasing her speed, trying to run away from what was chasing her and hitting her.  We thought we were never going to catch her without her being harmed.  Finally, the leash caught on the post of a bird feeder and I was able to grab her.  Fortunately, the dog was not hurt by stopping so quickly.


----------



## MichelleR

Congratulations!!!

Everybody here has covered the things I would recommend and try. I love retractable leashes, putting me in the minority, but agree one would not be suitable for Monday at this point. (Also not suitable for our Greyhound, or any Greyhounds, but I'm sure you know that.)


----------



## Pawz4me

Leslie, since you've already owned a Greyhound you're probably familiar with bloat (gastric torsion).  But if not it's something you might want to read up on.  Standard Poodles are one of the breeds at greater risk of bloating.


----------



## Anne Victory

Yay!!! Happy dance!!! WOOF 

Okay - separation anxiety. The big thing - don't make a huge deal out of leaving or coming home. Don't do the baby talk "It's going to be okay, be a good girl, etc." Just "Go to your room!" (crate, house, whatever) We tell Pippin to go to his room, and we treat it as his room. If he's there relaxing, nobody messes with him. Usually he's in whatever room we're in, though. Start out with short absences. I'm assuming she's crate-trained already, so I'm jumping ahead. But - short absences. If it takes you 3 minutes to walk to the mailbox, that's perfect. Crate her, LEAVE (including locking the door - dogs will pick up on subtle clues like that and be all "Mom didn't REALLY leave - she didn't lock the door.") Work up to longer absences (trip to the corner store for an icee or whatever). Kongs will help with this and give her something to do other than mope / stress out.

Type of crate - I prefer the mesh ones. If you don't plan on taking her on a plane trip, I'd go with a mesh crate. If you want to limit stimuli, you can drape a dark sheet over the top and three sides. Please don't use her crate as a time-out / punishment area. You want the crate to be a GOOD place.

On the subject of ears - don't put powder down in the ear, either. IMO it causes more problems than it solves. And - Amy came up with the word - HEMOSTATS! If you're using those, you can grasp the hank of hair, lock them in place, twirl them and yank.

Also, I ONE HUNDRED PERCENT agree with Amy about retractable leashes. They're horrid, I think.
a) As she said, they teach dogs to pull.
b) If you ever get whacked across the back of the leg by a running dog, you'll have a welt on your leg like you'd been whipped.
c) Dogs react quicker than you. Yes, I realize you can lock the leash down, but your dog can spot a squirrel / child / bird / ball / whatever and be away from you before you even know what happened. It's a sad day for you when "away from you" means in front of an oncoming car. If you want a long line for exercise while not letting her completely off leash, look for what's called a "Training leash" - they come in 


20 foot​
30 foot​
50 foot​

Let's see - verbal vs. hand signals vs. training methods vs. voice.
When offering verbal praise or corrections you will always use tone, so that's not going to cause you problems. I fully agree when training to keep your voice calm, yet authoritative, and don't use baby talk or multiple commands (for the same task). If you're playing, though, I personally don't have a problem with baby talk. Who likes their belly rubbed? Huh? Oh... sorry  Anyway, the reason behind the multiple commands (also applies to kids) is that if you do this: "Monday, sit! Sit! Sit! I said 'SIT!!!!!'" a dog will get to where they pay you no attention until they can tell (by your tone of voice) that NOW you're serious. Some quick training rules:
1) Always start with the dog's name. This ensures that you have their attention. "Monday, sit!" Use what they call in the military a "command voice" - ie. don't yell, but don't be timid. Be assertive.
2) Don't repeat the command. If the dog looks at you like she doesn't understand what you mean by 'sit', then place her in a sit position. Then praise / reward.
3) When training, do not give a command if you have no way to follow it through. Pretend that Monday doesn't know what "Come" means - don't try to teach her to come when she's off-leash and you have no way of making her come, other than hoping you're a big enough attraction to get her attention, if that makes sense?
4) Clicker training. This is used to teach behaviors, but not to give commands. One click doesn't mean one thing, while three clicks means another. It's a marker to tell the dog that they're on the right track when you're training. That's the short and very abbreviated version 
5) Voice vs. hand signals. Generally speaking, you'll probably always use voice commands. Hand signals are great when you're working, but the dog has to be watching you like a hawk (ie. in working mode). For normal, every day stuff, she'll be galloping along and you'll call out to her to get her attention. Oh - about once a week or once a month or so, I'd work her on her hand signals, just so she stays in practice. It's good for them to work, too.

Anyway, I fully agree with Amy - you'll do GREAT! And April 9th is two days after my birthday, so happy day  Congratulations on your new family member!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

One of the benefits to hand signals is that your dog is trained if something happens and they lose their hearing. We use both, not that either of our dogs are that great at obeying. Caya does an OK job but performs better when treats are around. Cooper does an ok job when treats are around. They are still young and we don't work with them frequently enough. Then again they are very good with people, on their walks, and in the house. They tend to be pretty chill dogs so we have not felt like we have to practice everyday.

Make Monday earn everything she gets. Caya and Cooper have to sit and stay before they eat. Caya had to lay, sit, stay, a few times before eating before we got Cooper. Cooper is getting better with his sit and stay before eating so we will be able to start with lay before eating in the near future. They have to sit and stay before going outside or coming back into the house. Caya is ok with her bed command and Cooper is ok with his crate command. He actually goes into the crate without any command when we walk into the bedroom.

On the seperation anxiety thing, we put Cooper in his crate, give him his Kong when he is sitting properly, zip tie the crate shut while he has started on his Kong and leave. When I come home I change my clothes, go to the bathroom, do some sort of in the house thing so he knows I am not rushing to let him out. He is jumping, barking, panting the entire time. Once I let him out and he goes potty he happily goes back into his crate to lie down and chill so I know he likes his crate, he chooses to start the night sleeping in it, although he will move to a dog bed at some time. He plays with his toys in it. He brings his treats to it. He just does not want to be in the crate when we are not there.


----------



## Leslie

Thanks for your comments everybody! I appreciate all your help so much. To be honest, I like a lot of the stuff I've learned from all of you this week was what swayed Bonnie completely--I started talking about the limbic brain and the cortex and when a dog uses a calming sign they are trying to shift from one part of the brain to other--clearly she realized that I have been reading and learning and that made a difference. So thanks for everything.

Okay, a few re-caps:

1. If you can believe it, I already have a crate! Monday was in a Vari Kennel 500. Bonnie gave me the measurements. I decided to take a glance at Craig's List and found a couple with one for sale about 25 minutes away. Called them up, it was still available so I hopped in the car and zoomed off. They used it for a few months with their golden retriever but he graduated out of it so they put it up for sale. It looks almost brand new, price $80 so I bought it. I figure this is what Monday has been in and it seems that Monday is all about routine so now she'll have the exact same home when she gets here.

One question: Bonnie said that Monday will chew bedding in the crate but I can't imagine she sleeps on the plastic floor without any covering. Any idea of what I can put in there (I'll ask Bonnie, too).

2. Retractable leashes: I also hate them. We never used them with the greyhound but somehow my husband started using one with Chester and I hated it! I was very surprised when Bonnie got out of the car and had one in her hand. I don't think this would be for walking...but we have a big back yard that's not fenced in. I think Bonnie was thinking we'd need the retractable leash for letting Monday chase balls and get running exercise. I will look into those training leashes--that definitely seems to be preferable. At the end of the visit, Bonnie said, "I can't believe I am telling you this because the adoption contract says you will never let her off her leash in an unenclosed area but---I am sure by the middle of the summer, she'll be running in your yard chasing balls and swimming after sticks in the river with you. One thing about a dog with separation anxiety--she doesn't want to be away from you so she won't run away and you will be able to play with her off the leash in your yard." So...I see this very long leash, whether training style or retractable, as a short-term measure until we have her trained to us and our commands IN OUR BACKYARD.

(Don't tell anyone, but we got to this point with the greyhound, too. It took about five years because, face it, greyhounds are not the smartest dogs on the planet...LOL)

3. Melatonin -- apparently it works for Monday (it works for my daughter, too). As Bonnie said, "It takes the edge off." I'm willing to give it a try if it will help her. Still curious about the rescue remedy...

That's all for the moment, I'll be back with more questions in a bit, I am sure...

L


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Where does one buy Melatonin? I would like to try it with Cooper.

Cooper has a towel in his crate which he mainly uses to chew on. We had lined his crate with three or four towles for his comfort when we first brought him home and he always pushed them to a corner. He did not like them. He will fall asleep in his crate, on the plastic liner without a problem. Some nights he moves to lie next me on the floor or the second dog bed we have in the room.

http://kuranda.com/

These were recommended to us as an option for Cooper. They fit nicely in the crate and are more comfortable then the lining. I know if we put a dog bed in the crate he will chew it up, we had to use bitter apple a few times on the current dog beds to stop him from chewing them. We used to keep extra towels on top of his crate, for accident clean up in the middle of the night while potty training, but came home and found them all in his crate, in the corner, with him munching on a couple.


----------



## MichelleR

ProfCrash said:


> Where does one buy Melatonin? I would like to try it with Cooper.


Health food/vitamin store, but you might want to mention it to your vet first.


----------



## hsuthard

Congratulations! I'm so happy for you and Monday! 

I watched several episodes of The Dog Whisperer this weekend, and I'm just in awe of Cesar Milan. That man is amazing! I suggest if you have any issues, which I doubt you will, you just give him a call


----------



## Pawz4me

You can buy melatonin at any drug store, Walmart or Target, etc.

As far as Cesar Milan -- Maybe we shouldn't talk about him.  I've seen threads get very ugly. The general public seems to love him; a great many people in the dog world don't. His dominance theories are based on very outdated wolf studies that have been proven to be flawed. The trainers I know have kind of a love/hate relationship with him. For the most part they dislike his methods intensely, but like that they get a lot of business from people who watch his show, try his methods and find out quickly that they don't really work.

The American Veterinary Society of Animal Behavior apparently was so concerned about his methods that they published a position paper on them. While not mentioning him specifically, anyone familiar with his methods realizes that's who it's directed at.

Link to AVSAB position statement


----------



## Leslie

Since I've never heard of Cesar Milan, I'm happy not to talk about him...LOL.

Bonnie tells me she likes Turid Rugaas, a Norwegian dog trainer. The book I'm reading (mentioned down thread) also references Turid.

L


----------



## Sienna_98

Her book "Calming Signals" is a good book to have.  It's not very long and will give you a lot of insight into Monday's behavior and interaction with dogs.


----------



## Anne Victory

I actually happen to like Cesar.  I think a lot of what he says / does is misunderstood, but that's just me.  I DO like that Nat. Geo. has started putting elapsed time and such on there, helps people realize he doesn't just go in and wave a magic wand.


----------



## Amyshojai

Love Turid Rugas book Calming Signals, although some of that also has been called into question.

Put 3 dog trainers in a room and you'll get 5 opinions and none will agree, LOL! It's great to have many opinions and paths to reach the same goal, since people and dogs are not cookie-cutters and a one-size-fits-all can't work. That given, I support the AVSAB statement and agree with Pawz4me polite post.    To his credit, Mr Milan has in recent years modified some of his methods after communication with a number of the science-based behavior and animal welfare organizations. *shrug* As a certified member of IAABC, discussions of training methodology get lots of discussion in my world, too.


----------



## MichelleR

I thought Temple Grandin had some interesting insights into how our traditional insights into dogs might be flawed. Primarily how we believe them to be pack animals when the more correct term might be family animals. She says that wolves in captivity form packs because they're blended together, wolves in the wild are families. That the reason for the one breeding pair then might have less to do with alpha and more to do with the avoidance of inbreeding.

How this applies is that she thinks Cesar Milan's traditional views are flawed -- but work out in the end. 
*
"But if dogs are wolves, and wolves don't have pack leaders, why do dogs need a pack leader?"* ... *Dogs evolved to live with humans, but what does that mean? Did dogs evolve to live with human families? And if they did, does that means dogs living with human families need a mom and dad, not an alpha? Or are dogs living with human families more a forced wolf pack than a family, in which case somebody has to be the alpha?"*

She then lays out the case for alpha, using Milan's methods as an example. She seems to conclude that Milan, like a lot of experts, was right for the wrong reasons on many of his beliefs.

She them lays out the case for parents, not pack leaders. Here's where it gets really interesting -- she considers as a factor how "wolfy" a dog looks, believing the more they retain the looks, the more they retain the behavior. That there is a genetic link. Too involved to go into here. Essentially, the more wolfy a dog is the more he or she will play well with others, will throw off body language that's clear and readable, particularly showing submission.

Her point becomes, along the lines of right for the wrong reasons, that dogs do need a leader, rules, to be taught manners, and whether you call yourself alpha or mom, these things remain the same. Because dogs never grow up mentally, whatever you call the role, it's for life.

For our discussion here, she speaks of doggy daycares as possibly creating a forced pack, with hierarchy among the dogs being established, for good or ill. What Bonnie did well, according to Grandin's beliefs, is making Monday stay. It's good for a dog to learn to deal with frustration, particularly if they didn't learn it from their interactions with littermates. The stuff people who believe in humans as alpha have done to teach dogs the hierarchy might work because it teaches them patience, impulse control, restraint -- which is, again, also a parenting thing.

She also writes about separation anxiety and once cause may be that dogs with more juvenile tendencies might be stuck emotionally at a time when they're too young to be left alone and having graduated to a more mature level.

Once Monday settles in, it might be an interesting read for you, Leslie.


----------



## Anne Victory

Amyshojai said:


> Put 3 dog trainers in a room and you'll get 5 opinions and none will agree, LOL!


That is VERY true 



MichelleR said:


> Her point becomes, along the lines of right for the wrong reasons, that dogs do need a leader, rules, to be taught manners, and whether you call yourself alpha or mom, these things remain the same. Because dogs never grow up mentally, whatever you call the role, it's for life.


100% agree. I'm always amazed at how much overlap there is between children and dogs - especially young children. Seriously. Watch an episode of Cesar and then follow it up with Super Nanny


----------



## Leslie

I think I found a groomer -- hopefully Bonnie will approve! LOL. It was a recommendation from a friend who takes her cockapoo to this woman to be groomed. She grooms in her home, one dog at a time and is very familiar with separation anxiety. I am allowed to stay and watch if I want. We have our first appointment scheduled for May 17th. 

So much that I am learning!

L


----------



## cc84

Congrats on passing. You're very lucky and so is Monday to have a new home to go to


----------



## Leslie

cc84 said:


> Congrats on passing. You're very lucky and so is Monday to have a new home to go to


Thank you. I am very excited!

L


----------



## Jane917

Arkali said:


> That is VERY true
> 
> 100% agree. I'm always amazed at how much overlap there is between children and dogs - especially young children. Seriously. Watch an episode of Cesar and then follow it up with Super Nanny


I have always thought that before people have children, they should go through dog training to learn basic behavior modification. A good sit/stay/down/come goes a long way with young children!

Leslie, I am just thrilled that you have been chosen to be Mondays new family. She is such a lucky dog!


----------



## Amyshojai

LOL! The first vet I ever worked for said the same thing--that having pets should be required prior to having kids. 

I stopped with the pets though.


----------



## Leslie

Jane917 said:


> Leslie, I am just thrilled that you have been chosen to be Mondays new family. She is such a lucky dog!


Thank you, Jane. We are thrilled, too!

Bonnie seems to be okay with the groomer I have found...I gave her all the contact info but I think the key words were: 1) groom in home; 2) one dog at a time; 3) owner can watch. When Bonnie saw those words in the message she relaxed.

Here are some pictures that Bonnie took last Wednesday:

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=99183&id=1068470993&l=ac4f698a2d

L


----------



## crebel

Love the pictures, Leslie.  She has quite the inquisitive and intelligent look about her.  I know you are excited about adding her to your family, enjoy!


----------



## loonlover

Poodles are a lively, entertaining addition to the family.  I'm sure you will enjoy her when she joins you.


----------



## Leslie

Yes, I think she'll be lots of fun. We're very excited.

Okay, so now you can teach me how to teach Monday something.

In our kitchen, we have a little sitting area with a loveseat. In front of the loveseat is a small chest that we use as a coffee table. On Sunday, I was sitting on the loveseat and Monday jumped up on the chest. Bonnie laughed and said, "Oh, look at her, she thinks you are going to groom her. That looks like a grooming table to her." Then she said, "Actually, that would be a good place to brush her. You should get a little mat--like a bathmat--and put it on the chest. Train her that when the mat is on the chest, she can hop up and you'll brush her. But she should only hop on the chest when the mat is on it. Without the mat, it's not her grooming table."

Okay, sounds straightforward enough but where do I start? Monday knows "hup" as her command to get on the grooming table (or into the car). How do I make her understand the difference between mat on, get on the table; no mat, stay off.

Thanks in advance!

L


----------



## Amyshojai

A lot of trainers I know use the "go-to" command with a mat or bed. You teach the dog to "go-to" a given cued area, and if you have a moveable mat, then it's the mat no matter WHERE that mat might be. With cats we use a placemat, for example.

If shaping a behavior using the clicker, you'd basically wait until Monday volunteered that behavior and was on the mat--or you could lure-and-reward into the proper place--then reward. Partner the action with the command, "go-to MAT" (or whatever you decide to use). This is way simple and just hitting the basics. *s* But I'm not sure how you plan to train, based on what Monday already knows and all the various ways she's been trained. But once you've communicated with her what you desire (by clearly rewarding the right behavior with treats/play/toys/whatever) you can then reward intermittently and eventually phase out the "every time" reward.

I'm sure the savvy trainers in the thread will have much better detail to offer--I'm at deadline and rushing! *s*


----------



## MamaProfCrash

We use "bed" and make the bed a towel we can take with us places. So Caya sees the towel and is told bed, so goes to the towel and sits or lays down. She is suppose to stay there until release, we are working on that part. Cooper is a bit confused. We tell him bed nad he goes to his crate. It took Caya a few weeks to work out the difference once we stopped using the crate at night we figure Cooper will pick up on it pretty quickly.

So the idea of Mat would be the same thing.

Caya and Cooper are allowed up on our bed when we invite them up. They sometimes forget the invite up part. If they come up when they are not invited we tell them down and send them to their bed/crate. Then they can come over and ask to be let up. Normally that means sitting politely and waiting for me to give in to cute doggie eyes with no whining.


----------



## Leslie

I just got a notice that Monday is due to be spayed a week from today, 3/31.

L


----------



## Jane917

She will be completely recovered by the time you pick her up!


----------



## MichelleR

Leslie said:


> I just got a notice that Monday is due to be spayed a week from today, 3/31.
> 
> L


It's like a Abbot and Costello routine. I was initially, a week from today isn't a Monday, what is she ... oh, right! 

(Congratulations again!)


----------



## MamaProfCrash

A question about dog food. We have switched our dogs to Blue and Blue Wilderness. The bags tout that they don't use grains and that they don't use chicken byproducts. When I look at the ingredients the third ingredients is chicken meal. 

How is chicken meal different then chicken byproduct? Is the chicken meal what the chickens are fed and not a meal made from chickens?

One more question: Cooper has an interesting poop pattern. He will take three different poops in about a two minute period. The first one is fine. The second is loose but still easily picked up. The third (when there is a third) is runny. He is eating Blue Puppy Lamb and Oatmeal. Someone has suggested that the Blue Wilderness is higher in protein then the Puppy Lamb and Oatmeal, we would try the Salmon to help with his coat and skin since he is a lab/Husky/Shepard combo and I know they can develop dry skin. They do not have a puppy formula for that particular product. He is 6 months old so we are hesitant to move him off of puppy food.

Any advice?


----------



## Amyshojai

ProfCrash said:


> A question about dog food. We have switched our dogs to Blue and Blue Wilderness. The bags tout that they don't use grains and that they don't use chicken byproducts. When I look at the ingredients the third ingredients is chicken meal.
> 
> How is chicken meal different then chicken byproduct? Is the chicken meal what the chickens are fed and not a meal made from chickens?
> 
> One more question: Cooper has an interesting poop pattern. He will take three different poops in about a two minute period. The first one is fine. The second is loose but still easily picked up. The third (when there is a third) is runny. He is eating Blue Puppy Lamb and Oatmeal. Someone has suggested that the Blue Wilderness is higher in protein then the Puppy Lamb and Oatmeal, we would try the Salmon to help with his coat and skin since he is a lab/Husky/Shepard combo and I know they can develop dry skin. They do not have a puppy formula for that particular product. He is 6 months old so we are hesitant to move him off of puppy food.
> 
> Any advice?


These products are made by BLUE Buffalo Company (http://bluebuffalo.com). Byproduct is ground up parts of the chicken not used for human consumption, EXCLUDING the feathers, beak, feet and actually can be pretty good for the animal (it's gotten a bad rap). Chicken meal is dried and ground chicken flesh--so basically it's the meat without the liquid part.

The runny poop may be due to not enough fiber in the diet. *shrug* At age 6 months, and a combo of "big" breeds, he's not nearly finished growing and IMO best benefits from puppy formulas because growing dogs need more protein and fat (among other things) than adults. However, they need to grow slooooowwwwly so the bones and joints mature properly without strain or damage. Nutrition is a complex science and if your puppy likes the food, is doing well, and the vet isn't concerned about the soft poops, I wouldn't mess with success. A good diet will build healthy skin and haircoat, too.

Post a picture! Love to see Cooper.


----------



## Pawz4me

IMO a specific type of meal (chicken meal, lamb meal, etc.) is an okay ingredient.  It's essentially dehydrated chicken or lamb.  Since pet food ingredients are listed by weight in descending order, a food that lists "chicken meal" as a first ingredient will often contain more protein than a food that lists simply "chicken" as the first ingredient, since "chicken meal" has no water weight and "chicken" contains a lot of water.  Clear as mud?

What you want to avoid are non-specific meals, often listed as "meat meal" or something similar.  It could be anything.

As far as the pooping -- Sometimes overfeeding can cause loose stools.  I'd compare the calories in the Blue compared to the calories in the previous food.  You may find that he's getting a lot more calories now than he was with the previous food.


----------



## MichelleR

Everything the last two posters said.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Thanks all!


----------



## Leslie

I'm off with my mom to do some Monday shopping today. Food, Kongs, toys...should be fun! She got her rabies shot yesterday and gets spayed on Thursday.

L


----------



## Jane917

Let us know what you end up with. Monday shopping on Sunday. Should be the title of a book.


----------



## Amyshojai

Monday-shopping on Sunday for Thursday's Monday event.


----------



## loonlover

Leslie said:


> I'm off with my mom to do some Monday shopping today. Food, Kongs, toys...should be fun! She got her rabies shot yesterday and gets spayed on Thursday.
> 
> L


Your mother got her rabies shot and is getting spayed?


----------



## Jane917

loonlover said:


> Your mother got her rabies shot and is getting spayed?


I should't have had rum/coke in my mouth when I read this one! 

And Leslie is an editor!


----------



## Leslie

Hahahaha, yes, that's a good one.

"I'll gladly pay you Tuesday for a hamburger today..."


----------



## mom2karen

Congrats on getting approved for adoption!  My first dog was named Monday.  She had a litter of 9 puppies.  Tuesday, Wednesday....Sunday took care of 6 of them, the rest were named January, February, and March.  She had her puppies, and right after they were weaned we had to move cross country.  We found a family who took all of them until homes could be found for them.  My mom felt so bad for Monday, but there was no way we could have done the trip with a 2yo, 5yo, 7yo, Monday and 9 puppies.  Monday got fixed as soon as we found a vet in our new town.


----------



## Leslie

Another Monday! Thanks for that story. Here's some of the loot from our shopping expedition yesterday...


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Nice trip.

If she ends up enjoying chewing and goes through things quickly the Galileo bones by Nylabones are awesome. They are the first non-stuffed animal chew toy Cooper has really like. We ended up getting two of them because both Caya and Cooper like chomping on them at the same time.


----------



## Amyshojai

Quite a haul. Monday is a lucky doggy. *s* The "chuck it" works great--but for my Magical-dawg, he ends up losing balls so we switched to frisbees. Bigger size means my old eyes can find 'em even if he gets distracted by sniffs and leaves it behind.


----------



## MichelleR

I love the leash. When I was a kid, I had a belt like that. Or maybe it _was _a leash... Hmm.


----------



## Leslie

MichelleR said:


> I love the leash. When I was a kid, I had a belt like that. Or maybe it _was _a leash... Hmm.


It's a collar and matching leash. I loved the little woody station wagons with the surfboards. Much more my taste than pink with rhinestones!

L


----------



## Someone Nameless

Those Chuck-it balls are awesome.  My youngest female poodle chews up every toy that she gets but she has had these for a long time and cannot destruct them.  She loves them.  We think she intentionally pushes it under the sofa so that she can get down flat on her belly and show us that she can't get it out.  When we go over to try to get it for her, she gets right in our face ready to pounce on the ball as soon as we pull it out.  She is so funny!


----------



## Amyshojai

I like the Planet Dog toys, too, they're made from recycled materials and if the dog destroys 'em, they'll replace. Glow in the dark balls, frisbies, etc. Fun stuff, in shapes of eggplants etc.


----------



## Jane917

Monday will be quite the fashion statement with the matching leash and collar. 

Where are the kongs?


----------



## Leslie

Amyshojai said:


> I like the Planet Dog toys, too, they're made from recycled materials and if the dog destroys 'em, they'll replace. Glow in the dark balls, frisbies, etc. Fun stuff, in shapes of eggplants etc.


You know that Planet Dog is right here in Portland, a Maine-based company? I should go shop there before our


Spoiler



insane


 Governor drives them


Spoiler



and all business


 out of state. Sorry for the


Spoiler



political


 comments, it is just that


Spoiler



the circus in


 Augusta stuff is making me a little bit crazy.

L


----------



## Leslie

Jane917 said:


> Monday will be quite the fashion statement with the matching leash and collar.


Thank you! Now I need to get a name tag, too.



> Where are the kongs?


Coming from Amazon. They didn't have the exact right size at the store, plus they are $2 cheaper from Amazon and I have Prime, so no shipping charge and no tax.

L


----------



## Leslie

Kindle Gracie said:


> Those Chuck-it balls are awesome. My youngest female poodle chews up every toy that she gets but she has had these for a long time and cannot destruct them. She loves them. We think she intentionally pushes it under the sofa so that she can get down flat on her belly and show us that she can't get it out. When we go over to try to get it for her, she gets right in our face ready to pounce on the ball as soon as we pull it out. She is so funny!


Bonnie told us that the Chuck-it Balls are great for Monday.

She also likes rope-tug toys (didn't see any at the store) and the Tug-a-Jug, which Bonnie will be bringing with her to give to us.



L


----------



## Jane917

Which is the Planet Dog stuff? I can't pick it out in the picture.


----------



## Leslie

Jane917 said:


> Which is the Planet Dog stuff? I can't pick it out in the picture.


There isn't any Planet Dog paraphernalia in that picture. I went to a specific store to buy the Merrick Turducken food (I called around to find out who had the best price) and while there, bought the other stuff in the picture. I did call Planet Dog but they don't sell Merrick food. There are two PD stores here in Portland and both are quite close to where I work, so maybe I'll start dropping in more often once Monday is with us and I know what she likes for toys and so on.

L


----------



## Amyshojai

I interviewed the Planet Dog folks for my Pet Peeves radio show. Love their Planet Dog foundation which basically means every time you buy a dog toy from them, they put part of the funds into the foundation.

http://www.markiac.addr.com/PET_LIFE_RADIO/peevesep72.html Planet Dog Foundation - Playing It Forward
Kristen Smith, Brand Ambassador for Planet Dog and the Executive Director of Planet Dog Foundation describes some of the terrific pet-dreams their organization has helped come true! By the way, my Magical-Dawg is a big fan of Planet Dog toys-and each time you purchase a toy, you make a donation to a worthy doggy cause! Learn how Planet Dog Foundation is "playing" it forward.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

hmmm I might look hear for dog toys in a few months. Cooper and Caya just got a fresh batch (o far only the Wubba has been torn through) so they don't need anything now.


----------



## Jane917

Do we have Planet Dog out west? I have never seen one, but maybe I am not looking in the right places. 

Edited: I just answered my own question. PD products are sold all over WA, even in a store pretty close to my home. I thought PD was a store, not a product line.


----------



## Leslie

Jane917 said:


> Do we have Planet Dog out west? I have never seen one, but maybe I am not looking in the right places.
> 
> Edited: I just answered my own question. PD products are sold all over WA, even in a store pretty close to my home. I thought PD was a store, not a product line.


We have the company store here, although some reviews say it is overpriced.


----------



## EGranfors

Last Mother's Day, after our lab died, I adopted a shitzu-poodle mix.  She is a trial, active and hilarious, but now we all love her. We do have to be careful of her diet--she barfs a lot (like a cat).  She is a great companion.  I have her trimmed once a month.  Crate--up to you.  My dog loves to get into mischief, but she is learning what is okay.  She plays with her kong, but I've never heard of that as a device for a meal! She is a love and bless you for rescuing an animal.  All of our dogs have been rescues.  We also have a cockerpoo.  She's so mellow


----------



## Leslie

Hi EGranfors and welcome to the thread! Thanks for the "bless you," I love when people say that!

I had an interesting realization that I learned something yesterday. My husband sent me this video (apparently it has 5 million views on Facebook). While everyone thinks it's hilarious (and I can appreciate it the funny part), I also watched it thinking of Bonnie saying, "You need to speak canine, not human."






What I see--and everyone, chime in here and let me know if you agree or not--is what the Norwegian trainer would call calming behaviors. First, he won't look at the guy, then he turns his head away (the guy even comments that Denver won't look at him). Then Denver shows his teeth and licks his nose (apparently, Monday does a lot of licking as a calming behavior). Then he sends him to his crate and calls it a penalty box. That's the part that makes it less funny to me, actually. Crates are supposed to be happy places, right? Not punishment areas?

Thoughts on this video and my interpretation? What would have been a better approach (if any) for the owner to show his displeasure with Denver getting into the kitty treats?

L


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Crates are suppose to be safe places. There have been a few times with Cooper and Caya that the crate was their safe place after they screwed up or wouldn't settle down. So yes, I have used their crate as a place for time outs. I would bring them there after they broke the same rule three times in a row. ie I would catch and correct them doing the same thing three times in about a 5-10 minute period. After the third time, I wold put them in the crate for about 5 minutes. When they came out they got hugs, kisses, and a treat.  It was rare that they broke that rule again and even more rare that they would break the same rule more then once with one of us in sight.

This has happened very infrequently, Caya was more willful then Cooper and probably got a time out 6 or 7 times. Cooper has gone to time out 2 times.

I know that the dog trainers here will tell me that it is a bad idea but both Caya and Cooper still go to nap in the crate, play in the crate, and go running to their crate when we tell them to so I don't think that they associate the crate with punishment any more then a child associates their bedroom with punishment when they are sent there for punishment.

I have not watched the video so no comments there.


----------



## Pawz4me

Leslie said:


> What I see--and everyone, chime in here and let me know if you agree or not--is what the Norwegian trainer would call calming behaviors. First, he won't look at the guy, then he turns his head away (the guy even comments that Denver won't look at him). Then Denver shows his teeth and licks his nose (apparently, Monday does a lot of licking as a calming behavior). Then he sends him to his crate and calls it a penalty box. That's the part that makes it less funny to me, actually. Crates are supposed to be happy places, right? Not punishment areas?


You're absolutely right, Leslie. I saw that video a few days ago and found it completely unfunny. The poor dog was totally stressed and telling the man in clear dog language "please don't hurt me."

I do know trainers who see nothing wrong in using a crate for a "time out" when the dog has done something undesirable. Apparently it works okay for some dogs. I prefer to have a dog associate a crate with only good things.



> What would have been a better approach (if any) for the owner to show his displeasure with Denver getting into the kitty treats?


He shouldn't have shown any displeasure toward the dog at all. Every respected behaviorist and trainer that I'm aware of says that dogs live "in the moment." You can't teach them that something they did five hours ago or even five minutes ago was not a good thing. After something has happened, the poor dog has in effect forgotten it and has no idea why the human is upset. This was the man's fault for leaving the kitty treats in a place where the dog could get to them. Any displeasure he felt should have been aimed directly at himself.


----------



## MichelleR

Pawz4me said:


> You're absolutely right, Leslie. I saw that video a few days ago and found it completely unfunny. The poor dog was totally stressed and telling the man in clear dog language "please don't hurt me."
> 
> I do know trainers who see nothing wrong in using a crate for a "time out" when the dog has done something undesirable. Apparently it works okay for some dogs. I prefer to have a dog associate a crate with only good things.
> 
> He shouldn't have shown any displeasure toward the dog at all. Every respected behaviorist and trainer that I'm aware of says that dogs live "in the moment." You can't teach them that something they did five hours ago or even five minutes ago was not a good thing. After something has happened, the poor dog has in effect forgotten it and has no idea why the human is upset. This was the man's fault for leaving the kitty treats in a place where the dog could get to them. Any displeasure he felt should have been aimed directly at himself.


Everything above.

Dog seem to understand that present circumstances can get their owners mad, like Empty Kitty Treat Bag, but they're not so good with chain of events. At the time a dog is enjoying the kitty treats, the bag isn't empty, for one thing. Humans take the reaction when they enter the room as guilt, when it's not. They don't want their humans to be upset and that can show in body language, but they don't get that the thing that the human is upset over isn't Empty Bag, but eating what was in the bag -- because no one said a word when they were eating the treats, which were very tasty, thank you!

The guy in the video seems to love his dogs, but what he's doing is ignorant.


----------



## Leslie

Thanks, Michelle and Pawz! Glad to see I am getting this.

My husband hasn't watched the "calming behaviors" video (with the Norwegian woman). I am going to get him to watch that and then watch this one again. To me, it really is a perfect example of what she talks about.

L


----------



## Amyshojai

I suspect the video was a set-up and that the dog had not (for the video anyway) done anything wrong. The owner knew his dog reacted in this way to certain triggers (tone of voice, words, gestures). It was done for the purpose of posting a funny video.

And yes, it made me very uncomfortable, too.

Turid Rugaas on "calming signals" is quite on target.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

100% agree you discipline a dog only when you catch them doing something wrong. If you find something after the fact there is not a darn thing you can do about it. The dogs know when you are upset with them but not why. Deep breaths are good things.

That and laughing as so see that they have eaten your husbands socks and underwear because he refused to put them in his laundry basket where they belong.


----------



## Jane917

Time to get this thread back on page 1!

I think Monday got spayed yesterday on Thursday right? I hope for a speedy recovery!

It is count down til "Monday comes home to Maine" time.


----------



## Leslie

Yes, Monday was spayed yesterday. Sootie (our cat) sent her a get well message and I received this nice message in return:

~~

Woof, woof, thanks for the card Sootie! I'll try REALLY hard to stay out of everything. Your the queen of the kingdom and I'll do my best to be a good girl. I promise not to chase & bark at you to make you run. Ummmm, but your litter box is kinda inviting to me like tootsie rolls? 


See you soon, and I hope we become the very best of friends! I'd like to share a dog bed with you on floor as we get to know each other better. Let's give it a try?


Slurpy doggie kisses, 
Miss Monday

~~

My husband and I are in San Francisco right now having a work/mini vacation trip (I'm the one who has to work). We get home late on Tuesday and then three days later, Monday arrives. As Tony says, it will be a little bit like having a baby again! LOL. 

L


----------



## Amyshojai

I am soooooooooo loving this Monday saga...   And it's very perceptive (purr-ceptive?) of Monday to acknowledge the ruler-icity of the cat.


----------



## Jane917

So glad Monday is recuperating and that she and Sootie are communicating via e-mail. There is no doubt that Sootie will be the ruler of the roost, but Monday will learn that soon enough.

I wish I were in SF with you. I hear you are having a heat wave! I used to live in SF, and my brother and one of my sons live there now, so I get back there yearly. I hope for a culinary report when you return!


----------



## Leslie

SF is beautiful. Lovely warm weather (and they had a snowstorm back home. Glad I missed that!). Of course, I am working so I was inside all day yesterday. But once 12 noon comes, I am free for 36 hours of vacation!

There is a Borders next door to the hotel that is going out of business. Tony picked up a book on Poodles for 70% off and is busy studying it. Did you know that a poodle won best-in-show at Westminster for the first time in 1935?

L


----------



## Leslie

Tony found this cartoon in the New Yorker -- reading on the plane.


----------



## Jane917

Leslie said:


> There is a Borders next door to the hotel that is going out of business. Tony picked up a book on Poodles for 70% off and is busy studying it. Did you know that a poodle won best-in-show at Westminster for the first time in 1935?
> 
> L


Isn't it the "most winniest" breed?


----------



## Leslie

Jane917 said:


> Isn't it the "most winniest" breed?


I am not sure but I wouldn't be surprised. They were the most popular dog in the US for years and years...until 1982.

L


----------



## Leslie

I just got a message from Bonnie. Monday came home from her spaying, sore but fine, overall. She tested positive for lyme disease and anaplasmosis. She's on doxycycline, 400 mg/day for the next 28 days. Bonnie said she wasn't surprised with the diagnosis and thought this might also explain some of her behavior. Not sure exactly what she means by that but whatever...

L


----------



## Someone Nameless

Q. What are the symptoms of Lyme disease in dogs?
A. While many dogs exhibit no outward evidence of Lyme disease infection, the most common visible signs are arthritis and lameness, often accompanied by loss of appetite and depression. Additional signs of Lyme disease include:

Reluctance to move or a stiff, painful gait
Swollen joints that are warm to the touch
Pain in the legs or throughout the body
Fever, fatigue and swollen lymph nodes
Symptoms of Lyme disease may come and go, vary from mild to severe and mimic other conditions. In many dogs, the signs may not appear for several months after infection. In severe cases, dogs may also develop heart disease, central nervous system disorders or fatal kidney disease.

Q. Can Lyme disease be treated?
A. Several broad-spectrum antibiotics are available to treat Lyme disease and are generally effective, especially in the early stages of the disease. Response to the antibiotics is often seen within 3–5 days.


----------



## Leslie

Right. And those symptoms don't sound like separation anxiety symptoms, at least not to me...

L


----------



## MichelleR

Yep, confused as to what she means.


----------



## Amyshojai

The anaplasmosis has similar signs, but also (sometimes) digestive upset:
http://veterinarymedicine.dvm360.com/vetmed/Parasitology+Center/An-update-on-anaplasmosis-in-dogs/ArticleStandard/Article/detail/506867

Dunno what she meant, either. But the treatment should take care of it. Tick prevention in future should be helpful--these dogs can remain more susceptible after an initial infection.


----------



## Leslie

Maybe that's it, then, her "sensitive stomach."

Tony asked Bonnie what she used for fleas and she said she preferred not to use anything but if it was required, she'd use Frontline, which is what we use on Sootie (the cat). So we'll be using it on Monday, too. I also read that dogs who go to doggie daycare and dogparks are at higher risk for tick-borne diseases. Using the Frontline and getting her out of the daycare will remove two risk factors right off the bat.

L


----------



## SongbirdVB

I have been following this thread with much anticipation.  Next best thing to adopting a dog of my own (hubby doesn't want a dog right now).  Can't wait to hear how Monday adapts to her new home and family!


----------



## Leslie

Apparently Monday is having a rough time right now--she is not tolerating the doxycycline well at all and has been having diarrhea and accidents in her crate.  We're still on track to get her on Saturday unless she doesn't improve. We'll see. Bonnie had to trim her topknot (it got full of poop at one point). This picture was taken yesterday.










L


----------



## MichelleR

Poor sweetie has been through so much. (Monday too. )


----------



## NogDog

Leslie said:


> Apparently Monday is having a rough time right now--she is not tolerating the doxycycline well at all and has been having diarrhea and accidents in her crate.  We're still on track to get her on Saturday unless she doesn't improve. We'll see. Bonnie had to trim her topknot (it got full of poop at one point). This picture was taken yesterday....


How long will she be on the meds: not long, I hope?

PS: Noggin goes to see our vet in about 5 hours, so wish us luck (though I'm not optimistic  ).


----------



## Leslie

NogDog said:


> How long will she be on the meds: not long, I hope?


3 more weeks (28 days total and she started a week ago). I am wondering if they could switch her to something else that wouldn't be as irritating.



> PS: Noggin goes to see our vet in about 5 hours, so wish us luck (though I'm not optimistic  ).


Good luck. What's going on? I know he had a sort of mystery illness a few months ago. Is this more of that?

L


----------



## NogDog

Leslie said:


> ...
> Good luck. What's going on? I know he had a sort of mystery illness a few months ago. Is this more of that?
> 
> L


It's the continuing saga of his Inflammatory Bowel Disease, which he's been dealing with for over half a year now. A year ago he was a pretty lean 58-59 pounds, now he's an unhealthily skinny 47-48 pounds. The steroids and prescription food have kept him alive, but the last couple weeks have seen a decrease in appetite and increasing weakness, to the point where I often have to help him stand up. So today we do another of our periodic blood tests to check the blood protein levels, and I guess I discuss with the vet if there's anything riskier we should be trying at this point since it seems he is deteriorating now. *sigh*


----------



## Jane917

I am sending positive thoughts to both NogDog and Monday. 

Leslie, the newest picture of Monday is beautiful!


----------



## SongbirdVB

Hugs and prayers for both Noggin and Monday.  And for their human counterparts.

I can't see pictures on this (work) computer, but am looking forward to seeing Monday once I get home.


----------



## Leslie

Another update from Bonnie. She talked to the vet who recommended PepcidAC along with the doxy to help with the GI upset. I hope that works.

L


----------



## MariaESchneider

Leslie said:


> Another update from Bonnie. She talked to the vet who recommended PepcidAC along with the doxy to help with the GI upset. I hope that works.
> 
> L


I've been following this thread, but have cats, so didn't have much to offer except hugs to you and NogDog as you go through all this. And FWIW, the pepcidAC worked very well on our kitty. Solved a lot of problems!!!

M


----------



## Pawz4me

Leslie, I'd also consider giving Monday a good probiotic.  Purina makes one just for dogs called Fortiflora.  The vet will probably have some, and it may be available at pet stores.  I know Amazon has it.  A probiotic will help replenish the good intestinal bacteria that the doxy is wiping out.


----------



## Amyshojai

Beautiful picture of Monday! And sorry she's having such a rough time with the meds. Others have already mentioned the Pepcid and digestive enzymes so hope that helps. Bonnie seems very on top of stuff and so does the vet. Paws crossed she still makes it home to y'all on Saturday.


----------



## Leslie

I wrote Bonnie and asked her about the probiotic. Thanks for the suggestion!

L


----------



## Jane917

Does it still sound like Monday is coming home on Saturday? Will you go get her, or is she being delivered?


----------



## angelmum3

SongbirdVB said:


> Hugs and prayers for both Noggin and Monday. And for their human counterparts.
> 
> I can't see pictures on this (work) computer, but am looking forward to seeing Monday once I get home.


Just spent time (starting on page 1) reading and following along - so sad to hear where Monday is now!

So sad about Noggin - and how beautiful that Noggin has such a loving home...

Leslie - I imagine that things are now at a standstill with the diagnosis of Lyme disease, as well as the new stresser of meds, and accident in her crate - you have a vet, see if you could have a consult with them about your new adoption and the latest diagnosis. ITA with adding the probiotic - like others posted about raising kids and dogs - We heard of Rescue Remedy with our first dog adoption (huge anxiety issues) and many years after we were blessed with a high anxiety daughter - while looking for help for her to get on a plane (she was 12) to go to Disneyworld - we found Rescue Remedy - (yes it worked, along with much love and patience, she loved wdw, but still is anxious about planes!)

Also, I want to add to the *Kong discussion* - our current rescue also inhales food - and the bowl with the stuff inside is what we use - it works... we also hand feed some, to encourage the chewing... we've had him for a year, and the time and patience has helped - we used to have to feed him with a ball (I think its made by kong also) you put the 1/2 cup of food in one end of the ball, and he nudges the ball and a few kibbles fall out, he eats, nudges, etc - We do use the kong with frozen peanut butter, but we dont add kibble - we have 2 kongs, one we keep in the freezer, and one with fresh peanut butter - but I dont add kibble - I did at first, but slowly reduced that -

*Crate Blanket* - our rescue is a medium sized dog - not sure, we were told Corgi mix - after watching Dogs 101 I think he may have some besenji in him as well! Anyway - we have a wire sided crate - that I put a fleece blanket over - and I put a fleece in the bottom - he chewed it - - so as not to hurt his digestive we'd add a little blanket - now he's not chewing on his crate fleece - but it did take time... (we got the fleece at the remnant section of JoAnn Fabric store)

*Dog Food * our rescuer recommended Canidae http://www.canidae.com/dogs/all_life_stages/dry.html As others have posted about what works for them - our Vet talks about the protein vs grain ratio I really like the "end results" He eats 1 cup a food a day (1/2 am 1/2 pm) and has a regular schedule - With our other dogs, we fed what we could (the first dog I literally tried 10 different dogfoods, he went 3 days without eating anything - so I understand, its hard!) so you do have to do whats best for your pet - again, talking to a trusted vet is so helpful!

Hoping all things work out -

I do want to add what a PP said, look at the fine print on any contract you may sign when getting Monday - make sure you arent just a "tenant farmer" but the "owner" We had a misunderstanding from a rescue - I wouldnt want to see anyone go through what we did one year.









Here he is with my 4 year old niece, for me he absolutely pulls on the leash, when she begged to walk him - I was shocked at well he behaved!!


----------



## Amyshojai

Love the picture! yep, looks like a Basenji face (those ears!) but the back half looks Beagle, LOL!

Have you tried an Easy-Walk Harness for the pulling? Love these, from premier pet products (they make great products). Some dogs just seem to understand to adjust behaviors from individual to individual. When I was 8 or 9 and my brother was three years younger, our big shepherd mix would knock me down during play. But he'd run and jum up--act like he'd knock him down--but barely miss with my little brother. He was sooo careful!


----------



## Leslie

Jane917 said:


> Does it still sound like Monday is coming home on Saturday? Will you go get her, or is she being delivered?


Yes, we are still on for Saturday. Bonnie will bring her to us. She thought that would be better for her psychologically...Bonnie "abandoning" her vs. us "taking her" away.

This is the message I just received from Bonnie:



> probiotics (and/or plain yougurt) can be given after the doxy is over. to re-establish the normal gut flora then. Adding them now while on the meds does little to help her and can actually destroy the actions of the antibiotics. I believe most of her gut issues is/was caused by the stress of being at the vet, the excessive anesthesia, pain meds, using "pill pockets" to give her the pills for the first few days. She does not handle food or treat changes well AT ALL.....so just adding those 4 treats a day for her pills I think was a big issue for her with an already "crappy" gut from all of the other stuff going on.
> 
> Her stools are looking a bit better thursday & this AM.........so, we do plan to bring her up on saturday to you. I SOOOO wish she was not on meds, as all these changes are just going to be so bad for her gut and SA issues.
> She's had a very rough week recovering in so many aspects. her SA has increased again becuz routine has changed some to assure meds 12 hrs apart etc.
> Too much excitement with all the changes this weekend at your home is going to be ALOT for her to handle. Going out for walks, car rides, visitors in your home or taking her to elsewhere is not going to be good for her SA issues or her gut right now.
> she is so wound up, since she is used to running daily, and due to the spay she has not run every day.......so, she is like a top waiting to SPIN! LOL!


So, it sounds like we should just plan to keep things low-key here at home. Again, any suggestions anyone might have to help us make this transition are welcome and appreciated.

L


----------



## Amyshojai

Leslie, I've recommended this before for "wound up" dogs. In addition to the Rescue Remedy that Angelmum3 mentioned, harp music can be enormously helpful. Often when I say this, folks respond, "Oh, I play classical music for the pets..."

No, I mean HARP music, specifically. The website http://www.petpause2000.com explains probably better than I can here in so few words--but basically the sound/rhythm "entrains" the brain waves as well as breathing/pulse and can thus slow down/calm/actually sedate the animal. Pretty amazing stuff, and safe!

Hope that helps.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I wouldn't be surprised if her SA issues are helped by being the only dog and getting a ton of love and affection. It sounds like she is a bit high strung and being over stimulated cannot help that.

Obviously I am not a dog but I am ADHD. I do not do well in high stimulus situations. I need a safe place to run, hide, and decompress when I am in a situation wiht lots of people and noise and stuff happening. Normally that is a bedroom with a book. I would imagine that Monday is responding to all of the excitement and stimulation much the same way I do except for her it sounds like it is her day to day life. Living at doggie day care sounds like hell to me. I would lose it if I lived or worked at such a high energy human equivalent. 

You have a crate for her. Maybe having a Kong in it with treats and some tyos waiting for her and taking her there as soon as you can will help her. If she knows she has a safe place to go, with a toy she is familiar with, and food she might be able to use it to decompress. If you have a back yard she will probably enjoy having a new place to play in without tons of other dogs. 

But low key sounds like a great plan.


----------



## Amyshojai

ProfCrash great comments reminds me--something that could also help Monday. See if Bonnie will consent to give you a pair of her worn (but not washed) socks. The familiar scent of these socks (or an old Tee shirt or hand towel?) placed in the new crate can be helpful especially during the transition, to let Monday know the crate smells familiar and therefore safe.


----------



## Jane917

ProfCrash said:


> Normally that is a bedroom with a book. I would imagine that Monday is responding to all of the excitement and stimulation much the same way I do except for her it sounds like it is her day to day life. Living at doggie day care sounds like hell to me. I would lose it if I lived or worked at such a high energy human equivalent.


I've got it! Monday needs a Kindle!


----------



## Leslie

ProfCrash, I agree with you completely. My daughter has ADHD so I know all about the need to get away and decompress. Heck, I have to do it myself, too. I think Bonnie has done a terrific job with resocializing her and training her, but I also think the environment she is in is not good for her temperament. I think when Monday was at her worst (when she first arrived) she was so much in her own mind that the environment was somewhat secondary, but now that she has gotten better, it is probably driving her a little bit nuts. I think Bonnie recognizes it too. She commented once that she didn't think Monday would be ready for adoption until July (being a full year with Bonnie) but 'round about February, she started getting more aggressive with finding her a home (I saw notices for Monday in several different places although we made the contact through Petfinder). I also think, even though Bonnie is not coming out and saying it, that the problems she is having right now recovering from her surgery and being on meds will likely resolve more quickly if she is out of the daycare and with us. Yes, we might have some stress and accidents but overall, I think Bonnie and Monday know our home is going to be a healthier place for her right now. She could've delayed delivery by a week, but didn't. I think there is a message there.

Amy, Bonnie mentioned that she'll be bringing several of Monday's cherished possessions, including some familiar blankies and toys. So yes, those should be good and smelly...LOL.

Jane, I'll just need to teach her to read first but everyone says poodles are very intelligent!

I just went off to the store and did a little bit of last minute shopping, including a bottle of melatonin and a box of PepcidAC. They had some nice, big tuggy toys on sale at Petco so I bought those, plus a new nametag for her collar. I think I am ready!

L


----------



## hsuthard

Get a good night's sleep! Put some oatmeal in the rice cooker so you'll have a nice healthy breakfast. I imagine you will have your hands full once Monday comes home, but when you are ready to give us an update, I can't wait to hear! Have a great weekend!


----------



## Jane917

I am going to be watching this thread carefully and often tomorrow. I wish Monday a safe trip to her new home. I also wish Leslie and Tony an uncomplicated reunion with their new family member!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I was going to take a pic of my salad but I kinda forgot to and devoured it. I got there jus in time the steak was on the grill.  Told them I wanted steak from the grill at was still pink. Nom nom


----------



## Pawz4me

Bonnie's opinion of probiotics interfering with antibiotics is contrary to everything I've been told over the years by vets and human doctors, and all the articles I've read.  Personally, if it were me I'd have Monday on a good probiotic as soon as I got her home.  Yogurt is an adequate source of probiotics for a healthy dog, but it doesn't contain nearly enough good bacteria for a dog who already has issues.  For that you need a supplement.


----------



## Margaret

I hope that today goes well and Monday has a smooth transition to her new home.  Enjoy your new puppy!


----------



## Leslie

hsuthard said:


> Get a good night's sleep! Put some oatmeal in the rice cooker so you'll have a nice healthy breakfast. I imagine you will have your hands full once Monday comes home, but when you are ready to give us an update, I can't wait to hear! Have a great weekend!


That would have been a good suggestion. Unfortunately, when I had the rice cooker malfunction a few months ago, the control panel got fried and the cooker lost all of its cycles except plain white rice! No porridge, no brown rice...since we mostly cook plain white rice I don't care, most of the time, but every now and then I get annoyed. This is one of those moments. LOL.

L


----------



## MamaProfCrash

The vet gave us a probiotic when Cooper started treatment for parasites. We sprinkled it on his food for five days in order to help him rebuild the good bacteria during the first days of his taking the meds to kill the parasites.

The foster home he was in allowed the puppies to play in their pen after they had pooped in it. We had to bath him twice to get the poop out if his fur. It wasn't too much of a surprise that he had parasite.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

By the way, what is the trick for making oatmeal in a rice cooker? I could do this most evenings...


----------



## Leslie

Margaret said:


> I hope that today goes well and Monday has a smooth transition to her new home. Enjoy your new puppy!


Thank you, Margaret. My husband said to me this morning, "I'm really excited but I'm also scared s***less." LOL. It is a little nerve wracking but then I keep telling myself, we've had three dogs over the years and I grew up with even more dogs. We know what we're doing....

L


----------



## Leslie

ProfCrash said:


> By the way, what is the trick for making oatmeal in a rice cooker? I could do this most evenings...


According to rho, over on the rice cooker thread:



> I use the steel cut oatmeal - 1/4 cup - put cinnamon on it and mix it around then put a pinch of salt and 3/4 cup water put it in the Zo cooker and have it set to be done at 8 am.


L


----------



## Leslie

Pawz4me said:


> Bonnie's opinion of probiotics interfering with antibiotics is contrary to everything I've been told over the years by vets and human doctors, and all the articles I've read. Personally, if it were me I'd have Monday on a good probiotic as soon as I got her home. Yogurt is an adequate source of probiotics for a healthy dog, but it doesn't contain nearly enough good bacteria for a dog who already has issues. For that you need a supplement.


I was looking at probiotics yesterday at CVS when I was buying the PepcidAC. I should have just bought the bottle at that time. Oh well, I can run downtown later and pick some up. I think this is probably a good suggestion.

L


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Leslie said:


> According to rho, over on the rice cooker thread:
> 
> L


Our doesn't have a time setting so I guess that is out.


----------



## loonlover

Enjoy your new family member.  There may be a couple of "accidents" along the way, but I'm betting becoming the only dog in the family will be a settling factor for her.  Our poodle loves to be the center of attention - Monday will likely be thrilled when she realizes she has all your attention - well, all of it except what the cat demands.


----------



## Jane917

ProfCrash said:


> Our doesn't have a time setting so I guess that is out.


Having a timer setting isn't as important as having a porridge setting.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I make steel cut oatmeal in the crockpot all the time just using the low setting.  It turns out great.


----------



## crebel

Leslie said:


> Thank you, Margaret. My husband said to me this morning, "I'm really excited but I'm also scared s***less." LOL. It is a little nerve wracking but then I keep telling myself, we've had three dogs over the years and I grew up with even more dogs. We know what we're doing....
> 
> L


Sounds like Monday will be able to make up the difference, lol! I am sending good thoughts your way for a smooth and happy transition with your new family member today. I think she will settle right in with the one-on-one attention and it won't take long for her to realize she is your one and only. Looking forward to more pictures.


----------



## Leslie

Thanks for all the good wishes, everyone. You can be sure there will be lots of pictures!

I am sitting here all fidgety and anxious. I have things I could be writing but nothing is getting done...LOL

L


----------



## Amyshojai

Me, too--watching this thread when I should be doing some writerly stuff instead, like prepare for the panel talk I'm giving in a couple hours. I need a puppy fix! (that cures many ills)


----------



## Jane917

When is Monday's ETA? I think I will be glued to this thread all day on pins and needles! I am so sure Monday will make a smooth transition. How could she not be happy with your new screened in porch and a river at the end of your yard? Keep us posted!


----------



## Someone Nameless

LOL, Jane.  We were posting at the same time and I was visualizing Monday sitting on that porch watching the world outside.


----------



## Leslie

Jane917 said:


> When is Monday's ETA? I think I will be glued to this thread all day on pins and needles! I am so sure Monday will make a smooth transition. How could she not be happy with your new screened in porch and a river at the end of your yard? Keep us posted!


Bonnie just called. They are on their way and anticipate being here in an hour!

L


----------



## Leslie

Kindle Gracie said:


> LOL, Jane. We were posting at the same time and I was visualizing Monday sitting on that porch watching the world outside.


I think she is going to love that porch as much as we do. It shouldn't be too much longer before we are able to at least eat lunch out there...can't wait!

L


----------



## Someone Nameless

Leslie said:


> Bonnie just called. They are on their way and anticipate being here in an hour!
> 
> L


SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jane917

Leslie said:


> Bonnie just called. They are on their way and anticipate being here in an hour!
> 
> L


Thanks for setting the time frame. I have a chance to jump in the shower and get settled for her arrival.


----------



## Leslie

Kindle Gracie said:


> SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Word. LOL


----------



## Leslie

*MONDAY IS HERE!!!*​
And Bonnie has left. The "transition meeting" took 2 hours and I felt like I got scolded once or twice, but it all basically went very well. I paid the adoption fee -- Bonnie said, "I've put about $450 into her at the vet," and so I wrote a check for $550 which was in the budget for us. We reviewed all the instructions, her feeding, her meds, the separation anxiety protocol and a bunch of other things. We walked around outside and got more instructions. Bonnie, her husband, and Java (one of Bonnie's poodles) left and we began to settle down into Monday's new life.

Tony made lunch and Monday mostly stayed on her blanket next to me while we ate. Then Monday peed (in the house) but it was on a rug right next to the door so she might have been giving off signals that she needed to go which we didn't pick up on. It was a crappy rug so we weren't upset with the peeing. Then we took her for a walk and she pooped while we were walking, which we took as a good sign! Now we are back home. Tony and Hannah have headed off to the store. Monday is in her crate with the towel covering the door (her sign to be in the crate). She's making a few anxious noises but nothing too severe and I'm sitting right here just a few feet away.

Our first pictures, taken just minutes ago:


----------



## Someone Nameless

Miss Monday looks very happy and I'm glad that she is now in your possession and Bonnie is gone.  I think within a few days things will settle into a nice routine and she'll be just fine.  She just needs a lot of love and attention right now.

I'm beginning to wonder if it's not Bonnie who is the most uptight.  Did you ever get that impression?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Kindle Gracie said:


> I'm beginning to wonder if it's not Bonnie who is the most uptight. Did you ever get that impression?


I got that impression throughout this whole thread!


----------



## MichelleR

Yes, I think anyone reading this thread has suspected that.  

(Monday's beautiful.)


----------



## Someone Nameless

Well, I just had to say it because I think now that Bonnie is gone, Monday will be just fine.


----------



## Pawz4me

I think Monday will be just fine, too!


----------



## Leslie

Bonnie is wound a little tight, but her heart is definitely in the right place. She really only wants the best for this dog.

Now that I have her papers, I have been doing a little research. The "breeder" is a poodle puppy mill place in Kansas. I only had to google their name for about 8 seconds and found a number of different violations. From the "breeder" she was sold to the Hunte Corporation which is apparently the biggest puppy mill distributor in the US. She ended up at a pet shop in NH and that's where the first owner bought her. And then they didn't have a clue. Now she's here with us.

We just went for a walk and now she's playing a bit with a rope toy. I think her biggest problem (which Bonnie told me over and over) is that she doesn't know when to quit and that just gets her more wound up. I think a lot of living with her will be to set limits and give her a good consistent routine.

L


----------



## angelmum3

LOOK at the smile on Monday's face!

Leslie, I think that you are on target for giving Monday such a new lease on life!  I cant wait to hear updates!!  Thank you for sharing her with us!


----------



## Jane917

I have been in town running errands, and could only think of getting home to see how Monday is faring. I am so glad to read such good news. My heart tugs a bit for Bonnie, because I know she is hurting for losing a family member, even though she also feels some joy that Monday has her forever home.

However, Monday is so lucky to be in a good place where she will be as pampered as she deserves. Kona and Jack send welcoming barks!


----------



## Leslie

And now it's feeding time....she's in her crate, with her frozen Kong filled with food. Bonnie said this will keep her busy for about 45 minutes. She has been acting a little wound up (understandable) and I am feeling a little wound up, too! I am looking forward to figuring out what our routine will be...

L


----------



## Leslie

She had no interest in the Kong. We put it back in the freezer and fed her her dinner in a bowl, which she ate very calmly and politely. She is already learning where I sit to work on my computer and if she sits quietly next to me, she gets a treat. This is one smart dog, I have to say! Here's a picture of her next to me, playing with her rope toy.










I want everyone to know, I really appreciate all your support and help...it has made a tremendous difference the past few weeks and I know I will be relying heavily on you in the days/weeks to come! Hugs to all of you!

L


----------



## Jane917

Monday's transition is going as well as many of us thought it would. She already feels like the queen of the castle! Has she met the cat yet?


----------



## Leslie

Jane917 said:


> Monday's transition is going as well as many of us thought it would. She already feels like the queen of the castle! Has she met the cat yet?


Oh yes, she has met the cat. She laughs at the cat and the cat hisses. Sootie is not happy about this new development! LOL.

L


----------



## NogDog

Just had my first chance to check in here on your progress today. Sounds like she's taken to you already -- no surprise, minde you. Hope things continue to go well and everyone involved settles into a comfortable life together -- even the cat.


----------



## drenfrow

I have been following this thread from the beginning but haven't posted.  I just wanted to say congratulations to y'all.  Clearly, yours is a house full of love and Monday is going to be a great addition to that.  Enjoy your new adventure!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Leslie,

I know you have owned other dogs but it has been a little while since you have had a new dog in the house so I am going to share our first night with Cooper experience.

Caya was crate trained when we got her so her first night was not that difficult. Cooper was not crate trained and his first week was a bit rough. His first night was awful. Cooper had been brought to a shelter with his entire litter. The shelter and rescue were able to keep the litter whole. So when we brought Cooper home he had always been with his four brothers and one sister in a room or pen. 

The Hubby and I tried to calm him from the bed and ignore the whining and barking. After about 45 minutes I decided to ignore what we had read and got out of the bed. I kept Cooper in the crate and the crate closed but I put my hand through the wire area and let him sniff and lick me. I spent a good 30 minutes talking to him in a clam voice. I know he didn't understand the words but I just kept telling him that we were here and we loved him and that he was going to be ok while stroking whatever part of his body he put next to the four fingers I could get through. Once he calmed down enough to be lying down, not barking, not whining, and not hiccuping I returned to bed. I kept talking to him from the bed, his crate was situated so that he could see me, until he fell asleep.

Each night it took less time to calm him down and help him fall asleep. By the end of the first week he happily walked into his crate and feel asleep with no problem. 

Mind you, we never had to force him into his crate. He always went willingly. He would bring toys into the crate, he would nap in the crate, he would play in the crate whenever we were in the bedroom. His problem was never with the crate but he wanted to be physically next to us and was not used to not having a warm body to snuggle with.

I wouldn't be surprised to hear that Monday has some issues at night. I know that the websites we read told us to not get out of bed and sit next to the crate. I can't imagine how stressed Cooper would have been had we listened to said advice. He never left his crate but he was able to figure out that we were right there and he was not alone.

He sleeps on a dog bed now, he caught onto potty training fast, and we will be removing the crate from the bedroom. It looks ugly and neither dog needs it. Neither dog goes into it for naps, they prefer their beds or our bed if we let them up, so it really has no use for us now.

I guess what I am getting at is go with your gut as to what is going to help Monday.


----------



## Amyshojai

I'm so glad to finally see Monday where she belongs--YAY! (been on the road and just got home).

And...IMO there is nothing wrong with moving the crate close to the bed and within touching distance, especially with a new dog/puppy. In fact, that would be my recommendation. *s*

best,
amy


----------



## ◄ Jess ►

Yaay, I'm loving all the updates and pictures! She sounds super smart and looks adorable. I hope you settle into a happy routine together!


----------



## caseyf6

Love the photos...hope she is settling well tonight.  Profcrash's story about "first nights" reminds me of our first night with one of our cats-- he was used to littermates and it was VERY hard for him to sleep without someone to snuggle with.  I hope you get more sleep than I did that first night.  

So sorry to hear that she came from a puppy mill originally.  That just infuriates me that people still do that b.s.


----------



## Jane917

caseyf6 said:


> So sorry to hear that she came from a puppy mill originally. That just infuriates me that people still do that b.s.


It infuriates me too, but my heart is warm knowing that many of these unfortunate dogs are ending up in good homes due to the dedicated efforts of rescue groups.


----------



## Leslie

Thanks for all the stories and support, everyone. Our first night was fine. We had young people over for dinner (our daughter is home for the weekend) and they took Monday for a long walk after dinner. After that, she went right into her crate and slept all night. Not a peep, no accidents, no problems. 

Tony got up at 6 and took her for a quick walk and she peed. Now she is wandering around the kitchen and half-heartedly eating breakfast. That means she goes over to the bowl and eats a bite or two, then comes and looks at me or looks out the window. She had no interest in the tug-a-jug (just like she had no interest in the Kong last night). It will be interesting to see how this whole eating thing works out since she is not doing what Bonnie said she would do. LOL.

L


----------



## Pawz4me

It sounds like she's settling in wonderfully!

I'm sure there will be some bumps in the road, but it definitely sounds like a case of "so far so good".


----------



## Geoffrey

I just saw this thread and skipped ahead to page 10.  I'm so happy for you and your new fur child.  She looks like a wonderful puppy.  

My dog, Rex, is also a rescue dog - a lab - and he came to us short of 9 years ago.  He had his issues from this first family - but he's very well adjusted now and moved past most of his issues (although he's still terrified of playing in the water).  I hope you have many years of happiness with your newest family member.


----------



## Leslie

Thanks, Geoffrey. She seems to be doing well. I think the biggest issue right now is the cat, who is _not_ happy with this newest addition to the family. But she lived with Chester and I am sure she'll be able to adjust in the next few days.

L


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

Geoffrey said:


> I just saw this thread and skipped ahead to page 10. I'm so happy for you and your new fur child. She looks like a wonderful puppy.
> 
> My dog, Rex, is also a rescue dog - a lab - and he came to us short of 9 years ago. He had his issues from this first family - but he's very well adjusted now and moved past most of his issues (although he's still terrified of playing in the water). I hope you have many years of happiness with your newest family member.


I had a lab also afraid of water. I was the only one who would give her a bath and the last time I did, she bite me. I wasn't living @ home @ the time (family dog), so I told my dad that Sammy had bitten me and he was responsible for her bath times from then on.

I'm glad Monday is settling in. I'm sure you'll be continued surprised @ all the things she does that Bonnie said she would never do (like eating from a bowl. It's amazing how a dog will eat when there is no compitetion)


----------



## Amyshojai

For what it's worth--just because the cat lived with Chester doesn't mean she recognizes Monday as the same thing. It can take weeks or months for some cats to accept a "new family member." It's VERY positive that the kitty accepted a dog previously as that does indicate she will eventually (probably sooner than later) adjust. It can be a special connection or just tolerance. 

Here's a how-to on cat-to-dog intros with a bit more explanation: http://cats.about.com/od/amyshojai/a/introduce-cat-and-dog.htm

best,
amy


----------



## angelmum3

Leslie said:


> Thanks for all the stories and support, everyone. Our first night was fine. We had young people over for dinner (our daughter is home for the weekend) and they took Monday for a long walk after dinner. After that, she went right into her crate and slept all night. Not a peep, no accidents, no problems.
> 
> Tony got up at 6 and took her for a quick walk and she peed. Now she is wandering around the kitchen and half-heartedly eating breakfast. That means she goes over to the bowl and eats a bite or two, then comes and looks at me or looks out the window. She had no interest in the tug-a-jug (just like she had no interest in the Kong last night). It will be interesting to see how this whole eating thing works out since she is not doing what Bonnie said she would do. LOL.
> 
> L


Her new normal! Your home must be so much calmer, or just what she needs!

now, fwiw, when Bonnie asks, I dont know if I'd go into much detail - well, seeings how I dont know Bonnie, just when we rescued a dog - anyway - it may hurt her feelings or put her into questioning stuff if she knew you werent feeding her in the kong like she specified - (but again, you know Bonnie better than I, maybe Bonnie hopes for the best for Monday and will be thrilled she's eating from a bowl!)

Good Luck, it all seems so warm and fuzzy! I know there is so much work involved!

again, thanks for sharing!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Put a bowl of food out and her Kong/ Tug Toy and see which she prefers. Give it a month or so because she is adjusting to a new home and a bit confused. If she eats more from the bowl then the Kong/Tug Toy are great crate fun when you are out and she is in the crate.


----------



## Jane917

I am anxiously awaiting to see how Monday's first night went. Did anyone sleep?


----------



## Leslie

Jane917 said:


> I am anxiously awaiting to see how Monday's first night went. Did anyone sleep?


Oh yes, we all slept quite well. LOL. Monday settled in to her crate at about 10 pm and slept for 8 hours straight. Tony woke her up at 6 am. I woke up at 6:30 and at 8:30 went back to bed for a 2 hour nap. I feel much more human now. 

We have friends in Seattle that we saw last week while we were in San Francisco. In the days since, we've all been texting and emailing like mad. (We had a really great visit and lots of fun together.) They had a big night out last night which involved lots of dressing up. They were texting pictures at 3 am (midnight their time). That disrupted our sleep more than the dog did! LOL.

In a little while we are going to take Hannah to the bus station to get the train back to college. We are taking Monday with us then swinging by to introduce her to my mother. I'll report back!

L


----------



## Jane917

This is all going so well.....except for poor Sootie!


----------



## Leslie

I am reminded how much having a new dog is like having a new baby! LOL. Getting adjusted to the routine, settling in -- and for us, feeling anxious. I think we both have the feeling that Bonnie did so much and worked so hard, we don't want to screw it up. Of course, I don't think you can screw everything up in 24 hours but I do have the feeling of, if we don't do this exactly right it will be a disaster! In my brain I know that's not true but...like I said, it's like having a new baby.

Monday rode great in the car (another thing Bonnie told us she has trouble with (?)) and enjoyed meeting my mom. We were giving her the commands to sit and stay and my mother kept saying, "Oh don't bother with that, she's just a puppy." Tony, who has learned well, told Mom that this is precisely what Monday needs: routine, consistency, being told what to do. Eventually she did sit and lay quietly on the rug. Mom was impressed.

When we got home, we let her walk around and then she had an accident in the house. We still haven't figured out her peeing routine--she's been on 4 walks already today and only peed once, then peed in the house. So that is obviously something we need to sort out. After that, Tony was cooking lunch. I decided she needed some quiet time and put her in the crate with the towel over the front. She is in there sleeping, the cat is taking a nap, Tony is taking a nap and I think I might do the same thing. Lazy Sunday afternoon.

More later...

L


----------



## Amyshojai

Leslie, does Monday have a "potty" command? 

With the Magical-dawg we use "Take-A-Break" so when he's out for that purpose he knows to "produce" before he gets to play, sniff, whatever. 

Take some WONDERFUL treats (legal for her of course!) out when she's due to potty. Choose what word/phrase you want to use. And as she begins to pose, in your most cheerful training voice say, "Take-A-Break" or "Hurry-Up" or "Potty-Time" or whatever you want. Soon as she's done, say "GOOD Potty-Time!" and give the treat/toy to reward.

She's so smart she should quickly learn that she can get PAID for emptying in the right spot.


----------



## NogDog

FWIW (I am not claiming to be an expert), I've always tried to keep the actual walk separate from elimination. We go out in the yard first, and we don't start the walk until Noggin has "done his business." Then as a reward we go for the walk* and that is all it is: no stopping to pee along the way -- and hopefully reinforcing that the yard is the place for peeing/pooping, while the walk is just for that: the walking.
___________
* These days he can't even make it around our (small) block, so I guess that should be in the past tense.


----------



## Leslie

Amyshojai said:


> Leslie, does Monday have a "potty" command?
> 
> With the Magical-dawg we use "Take-A-Break" so when he's out for that purpose he knows to "produce" before he gets to play, sniff, whatever.
> 
> Take some WONDERFUL treats (legal for her of course!) out when she's due to potty. Choose what word/phrase you want to use. And as she begins to pose, in your most cheerful training voice say, "Take-A-Break" or "Hurry-Up" or "Potty-Time" or whatever you want. Soon as she's done, say "GOOD Potty-Time!" and give the treat/toy to reward.
> 
> She's so smart she should quickly learn that she can get PAID for emptying in the right spot.


Thanks for this, Amy. I'll tell my husband. We're so used to dogs that just know what to do, this seems a bit strange to us. LOL

"Get busy" is her command to pee. "Do your business" is her command to poop. Bonnie tells me that she knows to pee and poop first thing every morning. I think my husband's mistake was that he actually let her take a little walk this morning before settling her down to "get busy." Now I know, we'll just focus on the "get busy" business before anything else.

The other challenge is that she doesn't like to pee while she's on a leash. We don't have a fenced in yard. We'll put a fence up if we have to but we would like her to learn to go while being with us.

L


----------



## Leslie

NogDog said:


> FWIW (I am not claiming to be an expert), I've always tried to keep the actual walk separate from elimination. We go out in the yard first, and we don't start the walk until Noggin has "done his business." Then as a reward we go for the walk* and that is all it is: no stopping to pee along the way -- and hopefully reinforcing that the yard is the place for peeing/pooping, while the walk is just for that: the walking.
> ___________
> * These days he can't even make it around our (small) block, so I guess that should be in the past tense.


Thanks for this, Nog. You are on the same wavelength as Amy (and Bonnie) and this is a new routine we'll need to get used to. This is helpful information. Thanks!

Hugs to Noggin, too. {{{Noggin}}}

L


----------



## Amyshojai

Leslie said:


> The other challenge is that she doesn't like to pee while she's on a leash. We don't have a fenced in yard. We'll put a fence up if we have to but we would like her to learn to go while being with us.
> 
> L


LOL! She's modest! A longer leash, and turning your back inspires some dogs. Our first shepherd was like that. But Magic seems proud to produce pretty much whenever, wherever. And yep, I agree with NogDog. *s*


----------



## angelmum3

NogDog said:


> FWIW (I am not claiming to be an expert), I've always tried to keep the actual walk separate from elimination. We go out in the yard first, and we don't start the walk until Noggin has "done his business." Then as a reward we go for the walk* and that is all it is: no stopping to pee along the way -- and hopefully reinforcing that the yard is the place for peeing/pooping, while the walk is just for that: the walking.
> ___________
> * These days he can't even make it around our (small) block, so I guess that should be in the past tense.


{{hugs}} to you and nog... so heartwarming that you chose to give so much love - thank you...

- - and we do this also - now I'm lucky that even tho Zeus is a male dog, he pees like a girl, and doesnt have the need to "scent" things - so we command - and sometimes I have to walk back and forth because he focuses on everything outside (a leaf blowing down the street,etc)

I dont treat for potty - just reward with hugs...

I also was told to put a bell on the door and when we first got him we went outside pretty much every hour, but I rang the bell, then out we went - now a year later, he rings the bell with his nose, and yes, sometimes he does ring it just to check things out - but I still take him out when he rings the bell!!


----------



## Amyshojai

Love the bell on the door. My dog would be ringing all the time to just get the door open, so he could go play, sniff, baptize stuff, sniff, play some more, LOL!

And yep, hugs work. Praise works. It's whatever floats your dog's boat.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Someone asked to see pictures of Caya and Cooper. I know there is a pet thread but I am being lazy...


----------



## Amyshojai

Love the Caya and Cooper pix! There recently was a survey and the top "mix" of all dogs turned out to be shepherd mixes...do I detect some shepherd there?    And the interest in sprinkler...Magic goes nuts for chasing water.


----------



## Jane917

What great pictures, Prof! Almost inspires me to take my camera outside to shoot the dogs!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Thanks. They are great dogs. We are working on barking at other dogs and moving vehicles while on their walks. We started by spending more time in the house with sit, stay, come, lay, and look. We have not been the best about practicing but are getting better.

Caya's DNA test came back as American Eskimo Dog, Mastiff, and Chihuahua. After those results we decided not to bother with Cooper.

We think Caya is some type of hound, shepherd, and lab (she has webbed feet).

We think Cooper is Shepherd, Lab, and Husky.

Cooper loves the water. We just busted out the pool and he went nuts. All sort of pictures of him chasing the water, playing with the hose, and running through a sprinkler. Caya is not a huge fan of the water and sat on the deck wondering what Cooper was thinking.


----------



## Jane917

ProfCrash said:


> Caya's DNA test came back as American Eskimo Dog, Mastiff, and Chihuahua. After those results we decided not to bother with Cooper.


Chihuahua? That is one big chihuahua to breed with a mastiff!


----------



## Leslie

Monday looking at the river where she'll be able to swim in a month or two...


----------



## angelmum3

Jane917 said:


> Chihuahua? That is one big chihuahua to breed with a mastiff!


 
Seriously!! roflol -

They are cute - love them laying down touching each other!! Too cute!

Thanks for posting about those results, I wont waste it on Zeus! we were told corgi (cardigan corgi, not the Pembroke) but he has long legs, long tail, long head, ears are more pointed - then we saw the Dogs 101 on the Basenji, his skull and ears are very similar - altho our dog does bark from time to time - and the tail is different - I love dogs!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

2 minutes later....

They were both so tired after their walk and playing in the yard that they resorted to mouth wrestling.


----------



## NogDog

Leslie said:


> Monday looking at the river where she'll be able to swim in a month or two...


She's looking like a calm and content pup in that photo.


----------



## Leslie

She seems to be settling in very well. We brought the dog blanket next to the table while we ate dinner. Monday laid down and after a few minutes went sound to sleep. That was a good thing. On the other hand, we just went out for a pee session which was not successful. But we'll keep working at it. One step at a time as they say...

L


----------



## Someone Nameless

Leslie said:


> Monday looking at the river where she'll be able to swim in a month or two...


Looks to me like she's thinking "mess up this fabulous hair in that muddy river? You have got to be kidding! It took hours to get it looking like this!"


----------



## Jane917

Kindle Gracie said:


> Looks to me like she's thinking "mess up this fabulous hair in that muddy river? You have got to be kidding! It took hours to get it looking like this!"


----------



## Leslie

Really. Fabulous hair is right. Here she is sitting quietly while we ate dinner:










L


----------



## angelmum3

interesting on the potty training - the only thing I think of is "control"  I work in education, degreed and all that - and easier said than done, but for the potty training of kids - we learned that - that is one thing kids can control, (that and food/eating if you ask me) so, I wonder if its the same with Monday - here she is, her breed does have high strung issues - and add to that her beginnings - and perhaps her potty training issues is a way for her to "control" some aspect of all that she cannot control - 

in which case, time and patience.  She is not testing you, but trying to figure it out.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Monday looks wonderful. She seems to be settling in nicely. I bet that she is loving the calm and quiet and all of the attention.


----------



## Leslie

We had our first random act of dog destruction this morning when Monday chewed up my glasses! It never entered my head that she would do such a thing. Now I know...LOL. I went to the eyeglass shop and the woman there was able to fix them enough that I can wear them until the new pair arrives. It could have been worse. 

I am at work now and Monday is in her crate. Let's hope she has a good day. The most annoying thing right now is the cat who seems to be intent on stirring up trouble--walking around and hissing and so on. I keep telling her to ignore the dog but she doesn't listen to me. The dog is good at mostly ignoring the cat, except when Sootie gets right in her face. As I keep  saying to myself, this too shall pass...

L


----------



## Someone Nameless

So sorry to hear that.  Dogs will chew up glasses, hearing aids, ear buds, etc because they have your scent on them.  One of my poodles will chew up anything.  She even tried to chew her way through a baby gate and succeeded in making a large enough hole for her to get through.  We got a stronger gate and she chewed it until her gums bled.  She has chewed up a pair of my earbuds and a pair of my shoes - not when she was a puppy either.  She was probably 5 years old.  She also chews up every toy I've ever given her except for those little balls like you bought Monday.

My male poodle is too lazy to chew up anything.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I should also add that my chewer is the one that also suffers with separation anxiety.  The male could not care less.


----------



## Amyshojai

Leslie said:


> We had our first random act of dog destruction this morning when Monday chewed up my glasses! It never entered my head that she would do such a thing. Now I know...LOL. I went to the eyeglass shop and the woman there was able to fix them enough that I can wear them until the new pair arrives. It could have been worse.
> 
> I am at work now and Monday is in her crate. Let's hope she has a good day. The most annoying thing right now is the cat who seems to be intent on stirring up trouble--walking around and hissing and so on. I keep telling her to ignore the dog but she doesn't listen to me. The dog is good at mostly ignoring the cat, except when Sootie gets right in her face. As I keep saying to myself, this too shall pass...
> 
> L


Yikes! Sorry to hear that. Our last dog chewed up a couple television remotes. Magic gnawed the wall and baseboard. *sigh* As for the cat pestering especially when Monday is in the crate...try rubbing a hand towel all over the cat and especially the face and cheeks (to gather kitty scent), then drape on the front of the dog crate. Voila! the cat has already "marked" it as a safe/owned cat territory. Won't work like magic but should help.


----------



## Leslie

Today's picture: Monday on Monday in the park.


----------



## Amyshojai

What a neat picture and statue...love the puppy pawprints at the base of it. Monday looks so happy and relaxed.


----------



## Jane917

Sorry you had your first chewing disaster, but as you say, it could be worse. She was giving you a reminder that everything must be out of reach. Jack once chewed up all the pheasant feathers in the dining room centerpiece (don't even ask what he was doing on the dining table), but left the rest of the centerpiece alone. I once had an australian shepherd who chewed off all 4 legs of a plastic outdoor chair. We never found the remains.


----------



## caseyf6

She does look VERY happy-- what kind of personality does she seem to have?


----------



## Leslie

I left the house a little after 9 am (earlier than I expected, since I had to make an emergency run to the eyeglass store). Monday was in her crate from 9 am to ~3 pm when my husband got home. When he got here, everything was fine...no accidents in the crate, no mess. He took her out for a walk and she peed, then he loaded her up in the car and they went off and did errands. He left her in the car but they were short errands--3 to 5 minutes each. She did fine. After that, the walk in the park (picture already posted) then home. 

My mother bought her a bed (sort of like those cot beds that ProfCrash posted pictures of way down thread) which is set up in the bedroom. My husband took a nap and got Monday to stay on the bed. It took five repetitions of "Monday, come, sit, down, stay, your bed" but then she stayed for 30 minutes while he grabbed a catnap. Not bad!

I got home at 8 and everything seemed amazingly calm and fine. Even the cat has stopped hissing (for the moment). Tony took Monday for a walk after dinner...making sure she peed first, then had a walk. Now she seems incredibly calm. In fact, she is acting tired. I am holding off on putting her in the crate for the night since she was there so much of the day but I have a feeling when we do put her in and say good night, she'll conk right out.

I am feeling a whole lot less anxiety from her and me (and my husband and the cat) than I did yesterday and this morning. This is a good thing!

L


----------



## Leslie

caseyf6 said:


> She does look VERY happy-- what kind of personality does she seem to have?


According to her rescuer, anxious. We're working on calm.

L


----------



## Amyshojai

Leslie, I am lovin' your updates!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Amyshojai said:


> Leslie, I am lovin' your updates!


Me too!


----------



## Leslie

Amyshojai said:


> Leslie, I am lovin' your updates!


Thank you, Amy!

I just put her in her crate for the night, with the towel over the door. One thing Bonnie told us and I am realizing is true is that Monday doesn't have a good internal "off" switch. She acts tired but doesn't know when to quit. Sort of like kids who swim in the ocean until they are blue! LOL. Anyway, she had been calm, then started panting and I realized, it's bedtime. She is in there and I heard her settle down immediately.

I won't be up too much longer so then the room will be dark. The cat is calm...hopefully she won't climb all over our heads tonight...LOL. That wasn't terribly restful.

I don't want to jinx myself but after all Bonnie's dire warnings, this all seems to be going incredibly well....fingers crossed...

L


----------



## NogDog

Leslie said:


> ...
> I don't want to jinx myself but after all Bonnie's dire warnings, this all seems to be going incredibly well....fingers crossed...
> 
> L


I think it's an indication that the pup is simply finicky about her domestic situation, and she has lucked into the right one now.


----------



## Leslie

NogDog said:


> I think it's an indication that the pup is simply finicky about her domestic situation, and she has lucked into the right one now.


I think so...thanks for your support. She is a sweet dog and I think we are the right home (if I do say so myself!)

L


----------



## MichelleR

Enjoying the updates.


----------



## Anita

Leslie said:


> We had our first random act of dog destruction this morning when Monday chewed up my glasses! It never entered my head that she would do such a thing. Now I know...LOL. I went to the eyeglass shop and the woman there was able to fix them enough that I can wear them until the new pair arrives. It could have been worse.
> 
> I am at work now and Monday is in her crate. Let's hope she has a good day. The most annoying thing right now is the cat who seems to be intent on stirring up trouble--walking around and hissing and so on. I keep telling her to ignore the dog but she doesn't listen to me. The dog is good at mostly ignoring the cat, except when Sootie gets right in her face. As I keep saying to myself, this too shall pass...
> 
> L


Wow, this is so weird. My dog Winston chewed up my glasses soon after he came to live with me - and that's the only thing he's destroyed in the last 10 years....well, aside from the odd tissue, paper towel or cardboard box 

My cat Tucker behaved much like Sootie too....or maybe worse. He literally 'stalked' Winston for 3 weeks. Tucker hissed if Winston walked past him .... he hissed if Winston tried to get him or one of the other cats to play ....he sometimes hissed when Winston played with a squeaky toy ...Tucker had claws and he sometimes backed up the hiss with the claws. Tucker had grown up with my cocker spaniel and with my brothers dogs. But Winston was the first puppy Tucker had to 'train'.

I try to stay out of dog/cat or cat/cat interactions unless there is blood involved, figuring that they will never work things out if I keep interfering. But I was starting to worry about Tucker and Winston. Then one day, after a few weeks, it stopped. Winston had learned that in the household interspecies hierarchy he was pretty much at the bottom, and it's a lesson he has never forgotten.


----------



## drenfrow

Loving the updates--this is like a reality show!


----------



## caseyf6

Love the updates.  Bragged about you rescuing her from a less-than-ideal home life today when they had a standard poodle therapy dog at an event I attended.


----------



## Leslie

caseyf6 said:


> Love the updates. Bragged about you rescuing her from a less-than-ideal home life today when they had a standard poodle therapy dog at an event I attended.


Well thank you! I'm flattered!

We had another good day although we learned that she has no interest in eating out of the Kong. She is also not interested in the Pet-Jug food dispenser thingy.

She does like to walk and she likes to socialize. My husband took her riding in the car and she loved that, too.

My husband has also rediscovered what it is like to have a dog that's a "babe magnet." Jessie (the greyhound) was a babe magnet. Chester was not. Monday is. 

L


----------



## MichelleR

Leslie said:


> My husband has also rediscovered what it is like to have a dog that's a "babe magnet." Jessie (the greyhound) was a babe magnet. Chester was not. Monday is.
> 
> L


Duh, of course she's a babe magnet -- she attracted you!


----------



## Amyshojai

Leslie, on the DogRead book discussion list one of the members just posted about probiotics being particularly helpful for the loose stools of her Standard Poodle service dog. And she mentioned that Standard Poodles often have problem with this because they have a "shorter gastric system" (?! didn't know that!) and so the supplements help enormously. Thought I'd throw that out there.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

hmmmm are any probiotics recommended? Cooper has two good poops a day and then the rest are loose to runny.


----------



## Amyshojai

Probiotics could help Cooper, certainly, wouldn't hurt.


----------



## Leslie

Amyshojai said:


> Leslie, on the DogRead book discussion list one of the members just posted about probiotics being particularly helpful for the loose stools of her Standard Poodle service dog. And she mentioned that Standard Poodles often have problem with this because they have a "shorter gastric system" (?! didn't know that!) and so the supplements help enormously. Thought I'd throw that out there.


Thanks for this info, Amy. Monday normally has yogurt everyday but because she's on doxycycline, no dairy for now.

I actually just called the vet about this and got three options:

1. Switch from doxycycline to amoxicillin.
2. Mix plain boiled white rice in with her food.
3. Start a probiotic--they sell one called Forbid (?).

Her stools seem to be improving so I think we may go with option number 2 and see if that helps. She has a vet appointment two weeks from today to get officially introduced to her new doctor and checked out.

L


----------



## Amyshojai

For-Bid is a product to prevent dogs from eating their own stool. It contains vegetable protein and sodium glutamate. Never heard it described as a probiotic. Hmnn. 

Glad the soft stools are resolving.


----------



## Sienna_98

Maybe the vet meant Fortiflora?  That's a probiotic made by Purina that my vet gave when we had to put my old dog on antibiotics.


----------



## Leslie

Sienna_98 said:


> Maybe the vet meant Fortiflora? That's a probiotic made by Purina that my vet gave when we had to put my old dog on antibiotics.


That might have been what she said.

L


----------



## Jane917

Amyshojai said:


> For-Bid is a product to prevent dogs from eating their own stool. It contains vegetable protein and sodium glutamate. Never heard it described as a probiotic. Hmnn.
> 
> Glad the soft stools are resolving.


OMG! Where do I get this For-Bid? Kona and Jack both eat their own and each others stools! Gross!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Thank god Caya and Cooper don't eat each others poop. (shudders)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Jane917 said:


> OMG! Where do I get this For-Bid? Kona and Jack both eat their own and each others stools! Gross!


Okay, this is the first time I've regretted following this thread, LOL!

Betsy


----------



## Amyshojai

Hey, if you've got pets (or are a writer) you deal with crap-iocca now and then. *s* My blog today actually covered my own dog's (ahem) problems--and the pairings actually sorta go together, LOL!

http://amyshojai.com/2011/04/13/woof-wednesday-diarrhea-taxes/

I'll do a future "Ask Amy" video in the series on coprophagia (poop eating) which is WAY more common that folks might think.  Most puppies outgrow it...so Monday shouldn't have a problem. Those who need it can do a search on For-Bid. I think even amazon sells it.


----------



## Deb G

Another remedy for loose stools is plain canned pumpkin (not the spiced pumpkin used for pie but just plain ole' canned pumpkin). Just mix about a tablespoon or so with their kibble. It works miracles!


----------



## Jane917

Amy, I LOVE your blog! Jack is 4, and Kona is 5, so they are way past the puppies-get-over-the-poop-eating stage.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I am taking Cooper to the vet tomorrow. He is over all doing well. He has a ton of energy. He runs, he plays, he tries to eat Caya, he likes his toys, he sleeps fine, and he eats well. His stool is so consistently loose and I am being an over protective pet parent. I want to make sure he doesn't have any parasites. I am fine with adding some pumpkin or yogurt to his diet. I just want to not be cleaning up really nasty poop if it means that he is sick or something is wrong.


----------



## Amyshojai

Thank you Jane! I'm enjoying it--and especially the "Ask Amy" videos are fun. Based on the facebook feedback over the past couple of days, I may be doing a whole series on "poo" topics.

Prof Crash, last year Magic had a terrible problem with diarrhea that took some strong meds to clear up--not much found on tests but we treated anyway and it went away. Some of those intestinal "bugs" are tough to diagnosis. 

Leslie, sorry for hijacking your thread. Hopefully probiotics will take care of Monday's issues.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie--

how is Monday doing?  I need my Friday "Monday fix" LOL!

Betsy


----------



## Sandpiper

I'm getting a puppy at the end of June.  Haven't had a dog for app. 40 years.  I do want him, but I didn't remember these kinda problems.     I just remember two stories 'bout Beagle puppies eating rocks (engagement rings).  Didn't have a taste for the gourmet?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

More Monday info please.



Amyshojai said:


> Thank you Jane! I'm enjoying it--and especially the "Ask Amy" videos are fun. Based on the facebook feedback over the past couple of days, I may be doing a whole series on "poo" topics.
> 
> Prof Crash, last year Magic had a terrible problem with diarrhea that took some strong meds to clear up--not much found on tests but we treated anyway and it went away. Some of those intestinal "bugs" are tough to diagnosis.
> 
> Leslie, sorry for hijacking your thread. Hopefully probiotics will take care of Monday's issues.


Last hijack

I posted in the pet topic. They are going to check the stool sample but the DR said that the parasites can be hard to find in the stool so we started treatment assuming that the parasites are still there. Cooper is gaining weight, he put 12.5 pounds on since his first vet appointment, and he is energetic and playful. But skinny. So we moved him to a perscription diet, added an antibiotic to help him heal, added a probiotic, a five day course of the parasite meds, and he is getting 5 cups a food a day to try and get some weight on him. Seriously, you can see his ribs when he runs. He has been getting 4 cups of food a day plus a Kong plus training treats and you can see his ribs when he runs.

The Doctor was funny, she said we would need to moisten his food so he would get all of the meds. I chuckled and said that last time he didn't like eating the moistened food but would eat the dry stuff. Since he licks his bowl clean he gets all of his meds. She said that answered her question about how well he eats.


----------



## Leslie

It's official. Bonnie has no sense of humor. Of course, her lack of humor sense put my mother into gales of laughter, which was probably therapeutic for mom.

For context: my husband likes to bake pies and he likes to be creative with his pies, both in the ingredients and how he decorates the crust. So last night, he baked a blueberry/apple pie that looked liked this:










and sent Bonnie a message with this header: "Monday said her favorite was apple blueberry."

Okay, maybe his humor was a little obscure and maybe she doesn't really know us that well, but given all the lectures we've gotten, did she SERIOUSLY think we'd feed this dog a pie? Really? I guess so because this is the email we got back from Bonnie...



> Tony, Leslie
> How are her stools & behaviors after this pie The reason that Monday is on Turdurken diet is becuase she was not able to handle ANY wheat products. Not only did it effect her stool & bad belly aches it also effected her behaviors with a delayed allergy reaction. Most flours are wheat unless you are using rice flour?


I guess what we need to do is stop being friendly and funny and just rely on short, factual messages.

For the record, Monday has only eaten turducken food, water, and her antibiotics. She also had a good week, overall. She still hasn't figured out how to get along with the cat but they are working on finding their personal "detente."

L


----------



## Amyshojai

(snort) I saw that and thought, "Monday's in the pie?" (double snort) I think it's hilarious!

Yep, short and just-the-facts, ma'am seems the way to go. Thanks for the fun update. Oh, and your hubby can send me pie anytime!


----------



## NogDog

Some people can have a good sense of humor until it has to do with a topic they're very passionate about. In fact, I suspect that holds true for a lot more than "some" people. 

On a side note, with the vet's blessing I'm adding some dietary supplements to Noggin's daily routine: vitamin E, Glucosamine/Chondroitan, and fish oil pills, plus SAM-e when it gets delivered (local store didn't have it in an appropriate tablet size). It turns out Noggin thinks salmon oil tablets taste every bit as good as heartworm pills -- you give him one and he gives you a please-may-I-have-another look.


----------



## Leslie

NogDog said:


> Some people can have a good sense of humor until it has to do with a topic they're very passionate about. In fact, I suspect that holds true for a lot more than "some" people.


This is probably true.



> On a side note, with the vet's blessing I'm adding some dietary supplements to Noggin's daily routine: vitamin E, Glucosamine/Chondroitan, and fish oil pills, plus SAM-e when it gets delivered (local store didn't have it in an appropriate tablet size). It turns out Noggin thinks salmon oil tablets taste every bit as good as heartworm pills -- you give him one and he gives you a please-may-I-have-another look.


We do have the okay to feed Monday Zeuk's (sp?) salmon treats and apparently she loves those. I just haven't had a chance to get to the store to buy some.

I just gave her a brushing--she loves to be brushed--so she is all nice and fluffy again.

L


----------



## Jane917

I had to laugh at Bonnie's response to the pie, but it has a tinge of sadness. That really doesn't look like a rice flour crust to me! 

I am happy to hear that Monday and her new family are getting along fine. She is really a poster child dog for dog rescues!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

It sounds like Monday is doing great. I am not surprised, a nervous dog would do better in a home with no other dogs and all the love.

How long do you have to stay in contact with Bonnie? She sounds very high maintenance to me.

Cooper is finally pooping normally. We have two more days of the parasite meds and four more days of the antibiotics. Hopefully the bland food will be able to keep him on the right track when those are done.


----------



## Leslie

How long am I supposed to stay in touch with Bonnie? Technically forever. According to the contract we're supposed to send photographs at 1 week, 1 month, then 3, 6, 9, and 12 months and annually thereafter. My husband has an iPhone and is huge fan of snapping pictures and texting them to whomever (kids, mom, my sister, friends) so he just added Bonnie to his list of contacts and started sending her pictures of the dog. A pretty natural response. He did feel that her chastising replies were a bit of a "dope slap" -- I think this last one may be the kicker for him to stop acting chummy and friendly and just maintain minimal, limited conversation. That's fine...her loss.

L


----------



## Leslie

Jane917 said:


> I am happy to hear that Monday and her new family are getting along fine. She is really a poster child dog for dog rescues!


Tony was over at the mall yesterday (or should I say, the mall sprawl) and apparently, near Bull Moose Music is a new pet shop that sells puppies. He went in, out of curiosity, and said the place was minimally stocked with food, toys, etc., but had plenty of cages of cute little puppies for sale for $800 and up. After all I have read this week, this puppy mill stuff just makes me so very, very sad. 

L


----------



## Pawz4me

I think you've got the right idea with Bonnie -- keep everything as short and factual as possible.  I don't think I'd even send pictures except at the required time intervals.

She's a person who I think fits one of my favorite sayings.  "It must be hard to be her (or him)."


----------



## Leslie

Some pictures from today. This is over at Mom's house. Notice the cat on the couch (that Monday ignored):


----------



## Leslie

This is just a few minutes ago here next to me. You can see her hair looks fluffier since I brushed her. Monday loves being groomed.


----------



## Jane917

I love seeing pictures of Monday! She is so regal. We have been adding landscape bark to the garden beds this weekend. Jack loves the bark, it clings to his "slippers," ears, underbelly, then comes into the house. I wish it was warm enough for his summer haircut.


----------



## ◄ Jess ►

Very pretty pictures! When my mom's dog first met my cat, the dog ignored the cat as well. In fact, she was very careful to not even look at her. It looked like she was trying to pretend the cat didn't exist.


----------



## Amyshojai

Smart move, not making eye contact with the cat. That's one universal between dogs and cats--a "stare" is considered a challenge. Monday is being polite--in other critter's home, the other critter is boss. Averting eyes is a sign of deference. GOOD dog! 

ProfCrash, glad the doggies "doo" is on the mend. That's what happened with our dog, couldn't find anything but treated anyway and it went away.


----------



## Sandpiper

Reminds me of a family who I sat (not baby) for in my teen years.  They had one older boy and an animal menagerie.  One dog (beagle puppy), one cat, and variety of others.  Once cat and dog went behind the couch from opposite end.    Ruckus behind the couch and they both came flyin' out -- still from opposite ends.    I enjoyed sitting there.


----------



## MichelleR

Sing a song of sixpence,
A pocket full of rice (flour)
4 and 20 poodles baked in some pies. 
When the pies were opened the poodles began to bark,
"Stop ruining children's songs and take us to the park." 

(I'm not drunk, I swear!)


----------



## caseyf6

I thought the pie was hilarious.  I think Bonnie's probably just very high strung and/or passionate about the subject, and was thinking "what have you DONE?!".  

Love the photos.  She seems like such a GOOD dog.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Leslie said:


> How long am I supposed to stay in touch with Bonnie? Technically forever. According to the contract we're supposed to send photographs at 1 week, 1 month, then 3, 6, 9, and 12 months and annually thereafter. My husband has an iPhone and is huge fan of snapping pictures and texting them to whomever (kids, mom, my sister, friends) so he just added Bonnie to his list of contacts and started sending her pictures of the dog. A pretty natural response. He did feel that her chastising replies were a bit of a "dope slap" -- I think this last one may be the kicker for him to stop acting chummy and friendly and just maintain minimal, limited conversation. That's fine...her loss.
> 
> L


I would honor that for the first year and after that let it go. If she calls or emails asking for information after that, send her a photo and a little info. There is no reason for her to be in contact with you annually. That is just silly.

I understand being passionate and wanting the best for Monday but once she was placed and she knows that the placement is going fine, there is no need for additional follow up.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

ProfCrash said:


> I would honor that for the first year and after that let it go. If she calls or emails asking for information after that, send her a photo and a little info. There is no reason for her to be in contact with you annually. That is just silly.
> 
> I understand being passionate and wanting the best for Monday but once she was placed and she knows that the placement is going fine, there is no need for additional follow up.


^^^^ This.

times 100. . . . .

YOU adopted the dog. . . .I totally don't get why she has any right to any information after that point. I realize it's part of making sure the dog hasn't been given to someone who WILL put her in a pie, but come on. I wouldn't have any more contact than was required (boggles my mind that ANY _IS_ required). . .she sounds like a piece of work, and YOUR DOG is well rid of her!


----------



## Sienna_98

I suspect it's pretty standard with breed rescue groups to maintain annual contact.  For our group it's usually just an email (initiated by us) or perhaps a Christmas card.  There's no penalty for not responding, other than we'll start pestering with more emails and/or a phone call to make sure all is okay. We don't require photos (although they are always appreciated!), but that's probably a reflection of the organization's age (formed back in the dinosaur times when cell phone cameras didn't exist, LOL).


----------



## MamaProfCrash

We have not heard from either rescue that we adopted from. They were not breed specific but I don't see why that makes a difference. Like I said, I understand the desire to make sure that the dog is ok but once the dog has been adopted and is adjusting well there really does not need to be any additional contact.

Both contracts that we sign said that we had to return the dog to their specific organization if we have to give them up. At least one of those will be violated if anything happens and we have to give the dogs up. The two are being raised together and my preference would be to find a home that would want both dogs and not just one of them. That means that one would have to go to a different organization.

If the person you have placed the dog with was trust worthy enough to place to dog with them and the initial adjustment period goes well, I think it is time for the rescue group to back away.


----------



## Annalog

My first thought when reading about the annual photograph in the contract was that it sounded like an anniversary postcard:



Leslie said:


> ...


Hi,
I enjoy being the princess. See the latest tribute to me? 
I don't have to rule as that role is filled by the CAT. More fun for me!

Until next year,
Monday

P.S. Do I miss doggy daycare? *Not at all!*


----------



## Leslie

Bonnie spent 9 months and hundreds of hours helping Monday become an appropriate human companion. I can appreciate that it must be very hard for her to let go. 

When we adopted Jessie, the greyhound, we became members of Maine Greyhound Placement Services. We still get the newsletter even though Jessie went to the Rainbow Bridge 5 years ago. I tried to become friendly with some of the other members and help with the newsletter but they were sort of clique-y and not really interested in an "outsider" so eventually I just didn't bother.

We adopted Chester (and Sootie the cat) from the Animal Refuge League and once we signed the paper, that was that. They don't even know that Chester is dead, although the city does, since I told them when I went to get Monday's license on Friday.

I am sure we'll ease off with Bonnie but it's a little different since she is one person and not an organization and like I said, spent so much time with Monday. 

Meanwhile, Monday went to work with Tony today and had a great day. I think the other guys in the shop have been missing having a dog around. Tony said she was busy, busy, busy all day and fell asleep in the car on the way home! She really is a bit like a toddler...LOL.

L


----------



## Leslie

Annalog said:


> My first thought when reading about the annual photograph in the contract was that it sounded like an anniversary postcard:
> 
> Until next year,
> Monday
> 
> P.S. Do I miss doggy daycare? *Not at all!*


Hahahaha....I am sure Monday is thinking that but believe me, I'm not going to say so to Bonnie!

L


----------



## Annalog

Leslie said:


> Hahahaha....I am sure Monday is thinking that but believe me, I'm not going to say so to Bonnie!
> 
> L


Monday might miss Bonnie a bit and also miss a couple special doggie friends, but it sounds to me as if Monday does not miss the non-stop activity of a doggie daycare environment. Maybe it is a bit more like moving out of student housing and into one's own home. There are some good memories of the past but the present and future are so much better.


----------



## Amyshojai

Yes, and I gotta say--whatever Bonnie did has impacted Monday and without her, you'd never have this lovely dog. There's a special place in heaven for rescuers and foster pet folks. I'd end up keeping them all! A post card and email now and then is little enough, as others have said. Just so happy that Monday is settling in and having a good time.


----------



## MichelleR

Yep, as unique as Bonnie might be, a picture now and then is a small way to say thanks. I know it meant a lot to me to hear back from adopters.


----------



## caseyf6

We fostered a set of kittens for several months after there was an emergency at the local shelter.  I didn't ask for them to contact me after the kittens were adopted, but we did do a lot to make sure those kittens were sociable.  One, especially, was a mean and scared feral beastie-- but when he was adopted, he was quick to purr, curious, and a snuggler.  

I totally "get" that she would want occasional updates just to make sure that Monday isn't totally backsliding.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

We are planning on sending pictures to the rescue one year after we adopted Caya. I understand that they are emotionally involved and like to know that the dog is ok. But to require that type of contact in a contract seems a bit much to me.

That and Bonnie seems to have no sense of humor.


----------



## cc84

Monday is so elegant and beautiful, i love her lol. And i love that she's settling in with you and your hubby. I also love that your hubby takes her out, i remember when we got my Cary when i was 12, my dad said he could never walk him because it would ruin his manly reputation, of course he did take him on his walks with our other dog, mainly when he realised he didnt have a manly reputation   

Also i loved the pie thing, did your hubby send Bonnie a message to let her know that he was kidding?


----------



## NogDog

cc84 said:


> Monday is so elegant and beautiful, i love her lol. And i love that she's settling in with you and your hubby. I also love that your hubby takes her out, i remember when we got my Cary when i was 12, my dad said he could never walk him because it would ruin his manly reputation, of course he did take him on his walks with our other dog, mainly when he realised he didnt have a manly reputation
> 
> Also i loved the pie thing, did your hubby send Bonnie a message to let her know that he was kidding?


Reminds me of how my father would talk to our cat when I was growing up -- but only if he didn't think anyone was watching/listening.


----------



## Leslie

cc84 said:


> Monday is so elegant and beautiful, i love her lol. And i love that she's settling in with you and your hubby. I also love that your hubby takes her out, i remember when we got my Cary when i was 12, my dad said he could never walk him because it would ruin his manly reputation, of course he did take him on his walks with our other dog, mainly when he realised he didnt have a manly reputation


Hahahaha!



> Also i loved the pie thing, did your hubby send Bonnie a message to let her know that he was kidding?


I sent Bonnie a message saying the pie was reserved for human consumption only...she wrote back and sounded a little sheepish about thinking we were feeding the dog pie. LOL. Seriously, our greyhound ate an almost human diet (because that's what they eat at the track...lots of vegetables) and we didn't feed her pie!

L


----------



## Leslie

NogDog said:


> Reminds me of how my father would talk to our cat when I was growing up -- but only if he didn't think anyone was watching/listening.


My father did the same thing...

L


----------



## Leslie

I have a question for all the Monday-lovers here...

Bonnie told us this and we've discovered it's true...Monday doesn't have a cue to let us know she needs to go out to pee or poop. My husband has been taking her to work this week and she has had a few urine accidents in the shop. Given that it's a woodworking shop (not an office with carpeting, eg) the accidents don't harm anything but he doesn't want her to think it's okay to pee inside. So, what's the best approach? My thought was to put her on a toileting schedule, that is, note the time when the accidents have occurred and then plan to take her out everyday at around that time. Tell her to "get busy" and make sure she pees. The other thing we haven't learned yet is how many times/day she needs to go. She's good about going first thing in the morning and last thing at night--it's the middle of the day that we're still sorting out.

If anyone has suggestions, please post!

L


----------



## NogDog

I never developed a definite signal with Noggin. He would come stand near me and stare at me, which meant he wanted _something_. I would then get up and walk to the back door first. If he wanted to go out he'd follow me to the door. If he wanted food or water, he'd wait in the middle of the kitchen until I came back and checked the water level and then either fed him or told him it wasn't dinner time yet. If he did the staring at me thing with what I called "dancing feet", that was usually a sign that he _really_ needed to go potty.


----------



## MichelleR

I think it's awesome that your husband gets to take her to work, but perhaps she's not ready for that. When she pees and it feels good, and we all know that does feel good  , it reinforces the behavior and the location, and in that environment he can't supervise her. I think that unless someone can watch her and prevent the slip-ups that she'll probably continue as it is a habit. I mean, there's no reason to think that she HAS to go at that moment, that the situation is urgent for her, and so she's choosing it, and has no one to tell her at that moment that she needs to wait until her Poodle-y behind is outside. 

edited: "Has pees" is not an actual thing.


----------



## cc84

Lol i just had visions of Bonnie sat there fretting that you were feeding her all these pies.


----------



## Sienna_98

If she's not under direct supervision so this behavior can be caught when it's happening, it's not going to stop on its own.  
In my experience, this means that either she needs to be tethered to your husband while he's at work (I use a leash or lead tied/hooked to my waist) or she needs to be in the crate whenever he can't keep an eye on her.  It's a bit of a pain, but until she's been taught to signal that she has to go (some folks like to use a bell on the door leading outside), it's necessary.


----------



## geoffthomas

We have always taken our dogs out first thing in the morning and just before they climb into their crates at night.  And in between....right after they eat, right after our meal times, right after someone comes to the house, or any other barking time.  Having done this when they were puppies, we caught them most of the time before they had an accident.  So they expect to pee and poo outside.  
Anytime I see them get antsy and go out in the kitchen, I get up and take them out because they probably have to go.  And it seems they can always go if they are taken out.
Small dogs, small bladders.

Just sayin......


----------



## MamaProfCrash

If she is having accidents and you catch her while she is doing it, you can force her into a sit, which stops the flow, while saying no. Then take her outside and use her key phrase and praise her for pottying outside. If he cannot teether her to him at work or does not want to use a crate, you can buy a portable pen and have her stay in that, laying on a towel with some toys. It works like a crate because it is a small space and she won't want to pee in it but it can be easily moved and is less enclosed. If he works in a woodshop a pen might be nice just for safety reasons. You can even buy two and clip them together to give her more space if you want to.

Someone suggested that when I found Cooper poop or pees in the house, that I clean it up and take it outside with Cooper. Set the wet towel or paper towel on the ground or the bag of poop and have Cooper sniff it while saying outside. It was suppose to help him associate the smell of pee and poop with the outside and not in the house. 

Caya knows to whine at the gate or door when she wants to go out. We hear that, we let her out, she poops or pees. Cooper has not developed a tell that we can figure out because he always goes out when Caya goes out and tends to do his business. We have figured out that he always poops before 8 AM, so if he goes out for his morning poop and pee when he wakes up and does not poop, we do not let him out of our site until he does. We have not had an accident in almost a month now and that includes visiting a rental house with friends.


----------



## Amyshojai

Others have already given great tips. The supervision really is key. The other thing is that when she's out to "get busy" she not be allowed to play or wander and sniff, until AFTER she's been productive.

I know some folks who use a bell, and either ring it before they go out, or "tinkle" while she's "tinkling" to associate the sound as a signal. That bell can then be placed on a door where Monday can nose it to tell you her need. But that'll be some time in the future. *s*


----------



## Barbara M

Re the groomer:  Get a groomer your dog is comfy with. If the groom isn't exactly right, who cares?  

Re the Kong for feeding:  WTF?  If the dog wolf's down her food and upsets her stomach you can either (outside) toss the food on the ground so she has to hunt for it or (inside) put a choke collar in the food bowl and she has to eat around it as long as she doesn't eat so fast she cracks her teeth.

Re the crate: overused as training. You cannot keep a dog crated all day, but it sounds like you won't any way since your hubby can take her to work, and if you don't leave the dog home alone what is the point of a crate?  The dog can have "her safe space" on the sofa or whatever works.

re the food: some dog people are nuts.  Wean the dog off the old food if you want and feed any good food (unless she really has stomach problems in which case call the vet.

My mini poodle rescue is nervous and I've come to find out it is a breed trait. 

The best advice there is on dog training is two parts:  Treat her like a dog not a baby and make sure she gets plenty of exercise.


----------



## Leslie

Two week update:

The Kong feeding and tug-a-jug were pointless. Now we just leave her food in a bowl. She doesn't wolf down her food, in fact, she just goes and nibbles at it and eventually it all gets eaten.

Going to work with my husband keeps her busy all day so when she comes home, she's calm and quiet and ready to take it easy. I can see the difference today (Saturday)...lots of energy here at home and we're doing things to keep her active (errands, a trip to Petco). Too bad it's pouring rain and freezing. I'd love to take her outside and play fetch for a good 30 minutes or so.

She is letting us know she doesn't want to be in the crate--either during the day or night. We've given her the okay to sit/sleep on the recliner in the kitchen and one couch in the living room (both are pretty ratty). She jumped up on our bed this morning and was quickly taught that is NOT acceptable.

Monday and the cat still haven't figured out their boundaries. Monday wants to play, the cat wants to fight. The cat is learning if she stays up high (table, back of chair) the dog won't bother her.

We had fun at Petco. Monday picked out her own squeaky toy. We also got her a backpack (Bonnie's suggestion...she likes to carry things on walks) and a harness so she can ride in my car (the sportsy convertible...she'll need to ride in the front seat).

All in all, she is an absolutely fabulous dog. We are really enjoying having her here in our home.

L


----------



## Amyshojai

What fun! Love hearing the updates! Picking out her own toys, neat idea. I truly believe Petco and PetsMart put the doggy treats/nibbles within nose range and check out so people with dogs HAVE to buy the "sampled" goodies their dogs pick off the shelves, LOL!

On the front seat riding...just a caution. Might want to switch off the airbag on that side when Monday's riding shotgun, it can crush a pet.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I just read through this thread. Monday sounds like a sweetie.. Bonnie, well, she seems a little... UM.. uptight is the word I'll use.

Leslie, my dogs like to eat peanut butter and apples out of the Kong (then again, they like peanut butter and apples however they can get them) But I've never been able to get them to eat any other types of food/treats out of it. 

I unexpectedly got a puppy this week myself. A stray wandered into the neighborhood on Sunday, was picked up by Animal Control on Monday and he was back at our house on Thursday   I guess the Animal Control supervisor and the county Sheriff decided that we would be a good home for him regardless of whether or not anybody tried to claim him (which sadly, nobody did).. His name his Harley and we think he's a shepherd/chow mix ... Can't be much older than about 3 months. He has mange and is completely flea-bitten and was covered in ticks.. Poor guy looked half starved. He goes back to the vet next Thursday, but he's doing good so far.. He's got these big huge blue/grey/green eyes. He's very laid back and such a sweetheart. He's doing well with the other dogs.. except one keeps poking him every time he tries to go to sleep... The cats are another story... they're staying far, far away from him   .. Just since last Sunday when we first found him, his hair is starting to grow back a bit and the fleas and ticks are all gone... He has at least one more mange treatment, but hopefully he's on the mend.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Heather,

Harley must have his own thread with more pictures!  He's adorable in your avatar!  

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Heather,
> 
> Harley must have his own thread with more pictures! He's adorable in your avatar!
> 
> Betsy


Yes Ma'am..


----------



## Leslie

Thanks for reading the thread, Heather. Harley is adorable...although I wonder if you should have named him Harvey?   

L


----------



## luvmy4brats

Leslie said:


> Thanks for reading the thread, Heather. Harley is adorable...although I wonder if you should have named him Harvey?
> 
> L


I've actually called him Harvey a couple of times...  But things could get confusing... My husband would be shocked   If I told him I was sleeping with Harvey


----------



## KBoards Admin

LOL!!!


----------



## intinst

Luvmy4brats said:


> I've actually called him Harvey a couple of times...  But things could get confusing... My husband would be shocked   If I told him I was sleeping with Harvey





Harvey said:


> LOL!!!


And thus the rumors begin...


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Thanks for the update. It sounds like Monday is doing wonderfully. Cooper and Caya love getting treats out of their Kongs and Cooper uses his as a weirdly shaped ball. Maybe Monday will enjoy the occasional treat in her Kong. Cooper loves fetch so we play it inside and outside. He will play fetch all day if we would throw the ball to him all day.


----------



## caseyf6

What wonderful updates!!  I wonder if Monday used to gobble down her food because she thought the other dogs might be after it?   

Good point about the airbag.  Since I'm a smaller-framed person, airbags worry me so I'm always thinking of ways to make them safer.  (Case in point-- those people who ride in the passenger side of vehicles with their feet on the dash?  Do they WANT to have their legs ruined?  Sorry...off soapbox, lol.)


----------



## Amyshojai

caseyf6 said:


> What wonderful updates!! I wonder if Monday used to gobble down her food because she thought the other dogs might be after it?
> 
> Good point about the airbag. Since I'm a smaller-framed person, airbags worry me so I'm always thinking of ways to make them safer. (Case in point-- those people who ride in the passenger side of vehicles with their feet on the dash? Do they WANT to have their legs ruined? Sorry...off soapbox, lol.)
> 
> Yep, even small pets in hard carriers set in the front seat have been crushed when the airbag deployed. *sigh*
> 
> Of course we all pray it'll never happen--crash with the pet--but better to be prepared and never have it happen than the opposite.


----------



## Leslie

This dog was born to ride in a convertible...LOL.

Easter Sunday in Maine with Monday:



















L


----------



## Amyshojai

ROTFL!!! Great pictures!


----------



## Leslie

I need some insight understanding dog training psychology. Imagine this scenario:

Monday goes to get some enticing treat, like a dirty Kleenex, out of the wastebasket. I say, "Monday, leave it," (which I might need repeat to get her to obey) to leave the wastebasket alone. Then:

"Monday, come....sit....down....stay." Once she is down and staying, I give her a treat with a "good girl."

She sits for two minutes then the allure of the dirty tissue calls her and she is back to the wastebasket. Once again, "Leave it," (this time usually one command does the trick) then, "Come, sit, down, stay." Treat.

We may need to repeat the cycle a third time.

My mother says I am rewarding the whole process...ie, if she sticks her nose in the wastebasket, then does the leave it, come, sit, down, stay, routine, she'll get a treat. On the other hand, my understanding from Bonnie is that the "leave it" is a distraction. Once she has been distracted, what I am rewarding is the "come, sit, down, stay" behavior. She doesn't associate the treat with the tissue in the wastebasket.

We are on a steep learning curve here so any info and thoughts on how this all works are appreciated!

L


----------



## tessa

Leslie

Standard Poodles are like  3 year old children,  smart with a one track mind. 

Do the same thing you did with your children when they were 3,  tell her to leave it and give her smething eles to play with.

If that doesn't work get a pail with a cover and put a brick on it.

tessa


----------



## Leslie

"Smart with a one track mind." Now there's a useful mantra to keep repeating...

Thanks, Tessa!

L


----------



## NogDog

Take an empty can (something a bit sturdier than a soda can), place a few pennies inside, and tape the lid in place (duct tape?). When the pup starts messing with something she shouldn't, toss the can near (but not at!) her, so that it startles her with the noise. The secret is to try to toss it when she's not looking at you, so that she does not associate the irritating noise with _you_, but with the forbidden object. If done enough times and such that she doesn't associate the noise with you but with the object, she'll start leaving it alone even when you're not there to monitor her.


----------



## Amyshojai

The first 18 months with the Magical-dawg, all waste baskets were moved to counter tops. It's a decorating statement. *s*

Seriously, don't expect the dog to "be good" when you aren't there to enforce. All the suggestions are good--but really, it's management more than anything, and giving her an alternative that's legal. 

She may be "chaining" the behavior, yes. The trick to break that cycle is call her away from other things as well as the wastebasket, and reward. 

The "stay" command is something you'd need to practice duration. Time how long she stays, and reward for a finite amount of time. If she gets up prior to that, "YOU BLEW IT" and make a big deal out of walking away with the treats. If she does stay for the 2 minutes, reward and give her a release. The next time have the stay be 2 minutes 15 seconds before she gets the reward, and so on. So the reward is for the "stay" for X amount of time.

That's the short course/concept anyway.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

At my dad's house the kitchen waste basket is usually on the floor -- it's a standard tall plastic trash container.  My brother got a couple of those sticky hooks -- by 3M, you know, the kind you can pull the tab and they come off without residue?  Anyway, he put them on the wall a foot or so above the top of the waste basket.  When my other brother comes to visit with his pug the waste basket goes on the hooks which puts it high enough that Gordo can't reach it.


----------



## Leslie

We are here to enforce. I'm just trying to understand how this all works in a doggie's brain.

It seems that what Charles is suggesting--and the guy who cuts my hair said the same thing--make some sort of loud noise to completely distract the dog from the "bad thing" (wastebasket, barking). With that distraction, the dog forgets about it (immediately). Then do "come, sit, down, stay" and reward that. What gets reinforced is the good behavior which has been cut off from the bad thing through the distraction. Right?

I appreciate removing temptations (putting covers on the trash, closing doors to certain rooms). That's fine up to a point but I can't remove everything so am trying to understand the process. For example, Monday started barking at the window the other day. We asked Bonnie and she said that Monday knows the commands "no bark" and "quiet." She also suggested we close the curtain on the window (which would be the equivalent of a cover on the trash can). However, this particular window doesn't have a curtain or blind and adding one would fit my decor, so in this case, we need to work on stopping the barking at the window behavior by command vs. hiding the window.

L


----------



## Pawz4me

I would use a shake can or spray bottle, and at the same time as tossing the can or spraying, say "leave it."  When she leaves it, then I'd simply say "good girl" or "good Monday" or whatever verbal praise you normally use.  

I would drop the come/sit/stay/food reward routine.  I'm with your mom on this one -- I think what you're teaching her is that if she goes to the can she gets called over for a treat.  You think that what you're rewarding is the come/sit/stay, but I think Monday associates the entire routine with food.  She's thinking "Okay, I stick my head in the can then she calls me over for the come/sit/down/stay thing and then I get food.  Am I a good people trainer or what?"  I'm pretty sure the only thing important to her is the end result -- that she's getting a food reward and checking out the trash can is what starts the process.  It's true dogs live pretty much in the moment, but I seriously doubt a poodle is so slow in the mental department that she can't very easily figure out that trash can diving is getting her a treat.


----------



## angelmum3

My dog is also obsessed with kleenex - still working on it - and my dh also felt that Z figured out he got a treat for the "leave it" routine - so we are also trying something else...

A suggestion for the window - on Its Me or The Dog a similar situation - she suggested to use your body to remove the dog away from the window, and using the hands going enough enough - no bark command - another show she had the owner yell "all dogs come" when they barked and removed them from the window area...


----------



## Sienna_98

In order to prevent the unintentional linking of the going to the waste basket and subsequently getting a treat is to use an established command for the distraction.  In other words, don't use a command that is still in the 'training phase' and requires a reward for reinforcement.  

In Monday's case, if you are still working on establishing a solid "here" or "come" command that needs a reward, then use the established command, "sit."  From the photos posted, I suspect you don't need to reward her for every sit.    After she sits, walk up to her and say "good dog!" and then take her with you to a different room.  All positive training, but not "rewarding" undesired behavior.


----------



## Amyshojai

For the barking at window--what's she barking at? Remember that a dog bark is an alarm, sort of a "did you see THAT?!"  and can turn into a frustration bark when the interesting object/animal can't be reached. Dogs that bark at the post man or garbage truck get rewarded when those folks go away. "My barking worked...made 'em go away, so I'll do it again!"

I usually recommend teaching a bark limit. Three barks, say "good dog!" (cuz you don't want to absolutely stop barks...and can't), then interrupt and call away, and offer something more interesting to do.


----------



## Leslie

One of the things Bonnie repeatedly told us was about her "anxiety barking" which apparently, when Monday first came to Bonnie was really, really, awful. She'd just bark to express her anxiety and stress separation.

Bonnie was very worried that Monday would start up again. We went through two weeks with minimal barking but on Saturday she started barking more. It seemed to be in response to seeing things outside (someone walking a dog down the street) or that she could hear (the Chihuahuas next door).

I wrote Bonnie and asked her about this. She says that Monday knows the commands, "Quiet" and "No bark." She said to distract her and get her to leave the window, tell her "no bark" then do the come/sit/down/stay routine and make sure she stays for a little bit to give her a timeout. Now realize, Bonnie is operating on the belief that Monday is barking because she's anxious and the best way to deal with that (according to Bonnie) is with a timeout. I am not convinced that she is anxiety-barking. I mean, she sees a dog outside....she might just be saying, "Hey! I'm new here! Let's meet and play!" All very innocent. But the fact is, I don't like the noisy barking at the window and I don't want her to get into the habit of doing that every time a dog walks by. So, if what she is used to is a "be quiet" with a timeout, then I am happy to go along with that.

Our old dog Chester had the absolutely obnoxious habit of barking anytime a person came into the house (remember he came to us as an adult and had habits we couldn't break). We don't want to live through *that* again so we are being fairly assertive with getting Monday to stop barking at things outside the window. After 3 days, we are noticing that she is doing better.

L


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I lure the dogs away from the window with treats and when they sit and stay quietly for a little bit give them the treat and say good quiet. Once Caya got good at it, she got a treat every other time. She always got good quiet but the treat became more random. Then we got Cooper and we are starting all over again.

Our trainer suggested the treat every time for the first week or two and then starting treat half the time for a few weeks and then treat randomly. It did seem to work for Caya and is working for Cooper. 

Admittedly, neither one is very good with quiet. I think that is because we are not consistent enough with it.


----------



## Pawz4me

Leslie said:


> One of the things Bonnie repeatedly told us was about her "anxiety barking" which apparently, when Monday first came to Bonnie was really, really, awful. She'd just bark to express her anxiety and stress separation.
> 
> Bonnie was very worried that Monday would start up again. We went through two weeks with minimal barking but on Saturday she started barking more. It seemed to be in response to seeing things outside (someone walking a dog down the street) or that she could hear (the Chihuahuas next door).


What you're seeing is very common with newly-adopted dogs, and I highly doubt that it's related to anxiety.

For the first couple of weeks Monday felt like a visitor. It wasn't her home, she was just having a nice visit. Dogs are generally on their best behavior during this time. It's usually referred to as the honeymoon period. Now she's settling in, feeling comfortable and like she belongs, and you'll start seeing the real Monday emerge. So . . . now she thinks it's her house and yard, and when a person or a dog walks by she thinks it's her job to alert you.


----------



## Leslie

Ah, thanks Pawz. That makes sense.

We went to the Vet on Wednesday for Monday's first "let's get acquainted" visit. She was busy kissing his face and licking him...not too shy! Everything seems just fine...her incision from her surgery is all healed, her weight is good. She does have one blocked tear duct (apparently this is common in poodles). We've noticed some discharge from her eye and that's what it is from. All we need to do is wipe it away.

We talked about food. I said that Bonnie believes she has a gluten allergy. He looked skeptical at that and said that gluten allergies in dogs are very rare. He did suggest that it's a good idea to stay with the food Bonnie was feeding her for the time being, but if we wanted to transition to something else (high quality) we could. 

I have to say, Monday eats differently than any dog we've ever had. I'm used to dogs who inhale their food. Not Monday! She nibbles at it over the course of several hours. Eventually she'll finish a bowl but it takes a long time. My husband thinks that maybe she doesn't even like this turducken stuff!

L


----------



## Keira Lea

I'm sorry I can't offer any advice on your four questions, but I grew up with a standard poodle. She was the absolute sweetest dog. I would be so happy if I could have cloned her.


----------



## Tripp

Leslie said:


> Ah, thanks Pawz. That makes sense.
> 
> We went to the Vet on Wednesday for Monday's first "let's get acquainted" visit. She was busy kissing his face and licking him...not too shy! Everything seems just fine...her incision from her surgery is all healed, her weight is good. She does have one blocked tear duct (apparently this is common in poodles). We've noticed some discharge from her eye and that's what it is from. All we need to do is wipe it away.


I think that is common in poodles. We had a white mini poodle and there was a lot of discharge from her eyes too.



Leslie said:


> I have to say, Monday eats differently than any dog we've ever had. I'm used to dogs who inhale their food. Not Monday! She nibbles at it over the course of several hours. Eventually she'll finish a bowl but it takes a long time. My husband thinks that maybe she doesn't even like this turducken stuff!
> 
> L


We had a cairn along with our mini poodle and they both ate like that. We fed them dry food with an automatic feeder and they just ate enough but never all of it. We can't do that with our corgis now though. So, there must be something about the breed...


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I would have two fat dogs if we left food down for them. As it is they fly through their food.


----------



## Sandpiper

Beagles do not know when to stop eating.  A few times we left our Beagle (in my signature) at a kennel.  Only once at one local kennel (which is still there 50 years later).  When we picked him up two weeks later, I could not believe my eyes.  He was HUGE.    They let him eat his fill.  "He was still hungry."  He slimmed down when he went back on his controlled portions.


----------



## Amyshojai

LOL! eating style varies between breeds! The pet food companies no longer use beagles for palatability studies--that's where they fill two bowls of different formulas to see which one the dog prefers (taste-wise). Beagles learned to eat from both bowls at the same rate to get twice the amount of food. Labs are similar and will eat anything that doesn't move faster than they do.  

Actually dogs (also cats and people!) will live longer if kept on the thin side. Again, one study showed keeping dogs think increased longevity by up to 2 years, not to mention reduction in arthritis signs (less weight, less stress on joints, etc).


----------



## Leslie

Monday is 45 lbs right now and the vet said that she seems to be the perfect weight for her size. One nice thing is that she loves to run and fetch so it's easy for her to get exercise. She has learned to stay in the backyard (we have a big yard) and we'll fling balls for her. She's in heaven. We have also learned that she'll quit when she gets tired--another thing Bonnie said she'd never, ever do. Bonnie told us that she'd run and play until she collapsed...we'd need to make her stop. Well for us, that doesn't seem to be true. When she's had enough ball chasing, she'll start walking around in circles and let us know she's had enough.

So many things that Bonnie told us were absolutes are turning out not to be true at all. I think it must be the difference between the dog daycare environment and being in a home where she is top dog.

We put the crate away yesterday. She hadn't gotten in it for more than 10 days and it was taking up an awful lot of space in the kitchen. That's gone for now.

She did eat her dinner yesterday out of one of the frozen Kongs and seemed to enjoy playing with it. It seems that maybe it needs to be a treat instead of the "normal" way of eating all her meals.

L


----------



## Jane917

I live for Monday updates! I guess I need to get a life for myself! Thanks, Leslie, for giving us a picture with a happy ending. Monday is now in the right home in the right environment. So gratifying!


----------



## Amyshojai

I really hadn't heard of poodles being that OCD the way Border Collies are, so I'm delighted to learn Monday actually DOES have a self-regulating off-switch. *s*


----------



## MamaProfCrash

It sounds like Monday is doing great. Maybe it would help Bonnie if you told her, gently, of all the things that Monday is not doing at your house and how she has adjusted. It might help Bonnie understand that some of, read pretty much all, Monday's problems were probably related to being a puppy and then being in doggie day care.


----------



## Leslie

Jane917 said:


> I live for Monday updates! I guess I need to get a life for myself! Thanks, Leslie, for giving us a picture with a happy ending. Monday is now in the right home in the right environment. So gratifying!


It's not the ending yet! I'll keep posting updates and pictures. You guys are my Monday support system...LOL

L


----------



## hsuthard

Only 45 pounds? She look so tall, I thought she'd weight more! How tall is she? Our little poodle is 12 pounds. He also is rather ambivalent about his food, it stays out for hours before he's done eating. He also has the eye discharge problem, which is a pain as he's white and it shows. He's always trying to wipe his eyes on the pillows, too. I'm so glad Monday is doing so well at your house! So the cat issue has settled down into a routine? And how's the potty training going?


----------



## Leslie

To the top of her shoulders she's about 24" and to the top of her head, about 32". So not very tall, I think. She's a nice size dog. Chester, at 75 lbs was big and seemed to take up a lot of room. I like having a smaller "big" dog. Monday is about the same size as Jessie (the greyhound).

L


----------



## Leslie

Monday had a GI upset yesterday and yurped several times (according to my husband). Trying to think of things we did differently...the vet recommended Greenies (for her teeth). We got a box of those on Friday and she had one each day. Could that be the culprit? The other thing was that she ate her dinner x2 out of the Kong (frozen). I know that *really* shouldn't bother her but those were the only 2 things that deviated from the usual routine.

Thanks in advance!

L


----------



## NogDog

Was there any grass in the vomit? Before his illness, that was probably the prime cause of Noggin throwing up.

While the "common wisdom" is that dogs eat grass when their stomachs are upset in order to help them purge, I've read from a number of experts this is probably not true: they just _like_ to eat grass, and don't ever put two plus two together to realize that it upsets their stomachs when they do.


----------



## Pawz4me

My guess is that yes, the Greenie could've caused an upset.  The ingredients in Greenies are very mysterious--nothing readily recognizable as food.  I've never bought a Greenie and never will.


----------



## Leslie

I believe there was some grass, yes. She was also outside quite a bit and I think she manages to sneak off and find old dog poo to eat, too. So that might have happened.

The vet raved about the Greenies. I am sure if we asked Bonnie she'd yell at us. LOL. We'll lay off for a day or two and see if that makes a difference. 

Tony did say she seems fine this morning and her poop is completely normal.

L


----------



## NogDog

PS: I never heard of Greenies, but Noggin loved his Milk Bones. I gave him one large* MB daily for lunch, as far as I can tell they never upset his stomach, and the vet always raved about his teeth even though I did nothing else for them. Of course, he only ate dry dog food, which supposedly is somewhat better for the teeth, too -- at least that's what my non veterinarian ears heard a lot. 
_________
* with the smaller MB sizes, he was more likely to swallow them virtually whole after just one or two chomps, so I figured the large were more likely to benefit his teeth.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Caya and Cooper get a greenie each day. I would be worried if she threw up every day after having a greenie or any treat. If someone has a suggestion for something that helps clean their teeth like a greenie I am more then willing to listen. 

We are trying to diminish the use of the Milk Bones. There are some really good treats out there for dogs that are slightly better. We have been using the Authority treats for the dogs. They like the Oatmeal and Apple, Peanut Butter and Banana, and Yogurt and Berry. Once we settle in on a food for Cooper, we will try and get treats that go with his new food.


----------



## Amyshojai

For dogs that like 'em, raw carrots and apples work well for teeth. *s* You can also get canine tooth paste (tastes like chicken!) and spread on a "chew rope" for the dogs. The paste has enzyme in it that helps prevent the bacterium from sticking to the teeth. The "dental diets" also have some neat components.


----------



## Pawz4me

I suspect that the best way to keep dogs' teeth clean is to do what almost all veterinarians suggest -- brush their teeth daily with a toothpaste and toothbrush designed for dogs.  Some dogs are winners in the genetics teeth lottery and never have any dental issues and never even require a cleaning, and some dogs (particularly very small dogs) may need teeth cleaning every year beginning when they're very young and still end up completely toothless before they reach senior status.

I personally doubt that the vast majority of commercial dog foods or chew products that are touted on mere chewing action do anything to clean a dog's teeth.  Maybe if the American Dental Association starts recommending that humans eat pretzels or other hard, crunchy foods to help clean our teeth then I'll change my thinking.  But there's money to be made, so lots of companies do lots of marketing to make pet owners believe that chew products help.  The exception to that may be products that have certain enzymes added that are meant to fight bacteria.  There are additives that can be added to a dog's water that contain things like that, and I've heard some dog owners report some success with those additives, but in almost all cases the additives are used in conjunction with daily brushing.


----------



## Amyshojai

Pawz4me, it's true that the detergent/mechanical action of chewing only reduces calculus buildup by about 10%. But the true "dental diets" include ingredients that have been shown to be protective. Look for the VOHC Seal that endorses the product:

http://www.vohc.org/

amy


----------



## Leslie

We've decided to hold off on the greenies for a few days, then give her one and see how that goes. Monday was fine yesterday, completely back to normal.

L


----------



## Anne Victory

Leslie said:


> I have to say, Monday eats differently than any dog we've ever had. I'm used to dogs who inhale their food. Not Monday! She nibbles at it over the course of several hours. Eventually she'll finish a bowl but it takes a long time. My husband thinks that maybe she doesn't even like this turducken stuff!


So glad that Monday is adjusting well 

Just a note on the food - our poodle, Pippin, free feeds. He grazes throughout the day - a nibble here, a couple of bites there. His bowl stays in the kitchen and when it gets emptied, I refill it. That's about every day and a half. I suspect it's a breed thing, and whether or not they've been hungry before. We had a rescue spitz/corgi mix when I was a kid, and he would throw himself at the food dish... seriously, he'd lean forward so far that he'd push the bowl around as he was scarfing down his food. We got him from the pound, though, so I imagine he knew what it was like to miss a meal.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

That is how Caya and Cooper are. They both scarf their food. We know Caya was found on the side of the road when she was between three and four months old. Someone brought her to the shelter and the rescue organization we got her from got her from there. Cooper was brought to the shelter with his entire litter so we put his food scarfing down to his overall personality.

He is getting better at taking treats and it has been a while since he and Caya scuffled over food. They have both learned to respect the others dog bowl and treat crumbs. That said, if one of them leaves food around the other will eat it.


----------



## Amyshojai

Magic has a great appetite and eats well for a week or so...then decides he's not interested. He'll go a day or so snubbing the bowl with the exact same food, get sick because he hasn't eaten (that foamy yellow bile stuff) until I give in and glop on a bit of yogurt. Then he's fine for another week or so. 

He's got me trained. *s*


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller

I kind of wish I could adopt a dog. But I live in Los Angeles and I don't have a backyard. So instead I play with other people's dogs when I visit them.


----------



## Anne Victory

Cristian YoungMiller said:


> I kind of wish I could adopt a dog. But I live in Los Angeles and I don't have a backyard. So instead I play with other people's dogs when I visit them.


Depending on the dog, you might not need a yard. Some dogs, while they might need a good bit of exercise, are pretty quiet when they're in the house. It's worth researching if you aren't tied to the idea of a particular breed. I will say, though, for apartment living, look at breeds under 20 lbs. If they don't have a breed restriction or no pets policy, they will probably have a weight limit.


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller

Arkali said:


> Depending on the dog, you might not need a yard. Some dogs, while they might need a good bit of exercise, are pretty quiet when they're in the house. It's worth researching if you aren't tied to the idea of a particular breed. I will say, though, for apartment living, look at breeds under 20 lbs. If they don't have a breed restriction or no pets policy, they will probably have a weight limit.


Thanks, but it's not my apartment size that dissuades me. It's the amount of walking. I grew up with a huge yard and the dogs would just do their business in places that we would never see. I don't think that I could be home everyday at the same general time for 10 years.


----------



## Sandpiper

Cristian YoungMiller said:


> I kind of wish I could adopt a dog. But I live in Los Angeles and I don't have a backyard. So instead I play with other people's dogs when I visit them.


I'm in a 2nd floor 1 BR condo in the Chicago 'burbs. I'm getting a Border Terrier puppy 'bout the end of June. Won't ever be able to run free. Will be walking on a leash and doing his jobs outside. Once he's housebroken, I can roll a ball down the long condo hall outside my door for some indoor exercise.


----------



## Amyshojai

Or...perhaps a cat?


----------



## Anne Victory

Cristian YoungMiller said:


> Thanks, but it's not my apartment size that dissuades me. It's the amount of walking. I grew up with a huge yard and the dogs would just do their business in places that we would never see. I don't think that I could be home everyday at the same general time for 10 years.


Totally understand! That's an area where cats shine. I'm going to second Amy - perhaps a cat?


----------



## cc84

I like reading that other Poodles are slow eaters too. My Poodle was like that. Somedays he would eat half then leave it and go back to it later. Somedays he didnt eat and had an upset stomach even though he never ate anything else. He didn't like dog treats or anything like that.

He had his teeth removed when he was 8, due to us not looking after them   i wont make the same mistake with our new dog Noah though.


----------



## Leslie

I changed my appointment and am taking Monday to the groomer this morning. She is looking a little shaggy and I didn't want to wait another 10 days. Plus, Saturday morning is better than a weekday for me. This should be an adventure. I'll report back with pictures later today. 

L


----------



## Jane917

This video has been posted many times to my Facebook page. Thought you might get a chuckle out of it.


----------



## Beatriz

Leslie said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> We had to put our dog, Chester, to sleep on February 9th so we are looking to adopt a new dog. Our last two dogs have been special needs rescue dogs and we like giving them a good forever home, so we are doing the same thing this time around.
> 
> We found a nice, standard poodle (named Monday) who is being fostered/rescued down in Massachusetts. She was bought at a pet store by a young couple who didn't have a clue about how to raise a dog and as a result she developed all sorts of anxiety problems. The rescue woman has had Monday since last July and she is finally getting to the point of being adoptable. We went and met with her yesterday.
> 
> My husband and I really liked Monday and I think we could be a good home for her. We have a pretty consistent routine and my husband takes our dog to work everyday so that should help with some of the separation anxiety issues, which I understand can be an issue for poodles.
> 
> Anyway, a few questions...
> 
> 1. The rescuer feeds her Turducken from Merrick and insists this is the only stuff she should eat. Anyone familiar with this food? They do sell it at the Petco here so I have a source to buy it.
> 
> 2. The rescuer feeds her only with a Kong. I've never used one of these. Anyone here have experience and can tell me more?
> 
> 3. The rescuer is making a big deal about finding a groomer that specializes in poodles. Certainly I would want a good groomer (I am doing research) but is specialization really important? We wouldn't be showing her or anything like that so she doesn't need a fancy clip.
> 
> 4. The rescuer is insisting on a crate, which is fine. We had a crate with our greyhound so I am used to that. The thing is, with the greyhound, they told us she'd need it for months and months but the dog had abandoned it completely within about 3 weeks. This rescuer is saying the same thing..."months and months" and I am wondering if we'd have the same experience with it not being anywhere near that long. It seems to me that once a dog gets into a loving, stable family situation the security of the crate becomes less important. Thoughts?
> 
> The rescuer has a dog daycare so Monday spends lots of time with other dogs, which I think might be part of her anxiety problem. She clearly wants to be the Queen Bee which is what she'd be in our family--not competing for attention with a bunch of other dogs.
> 
> If anyone has hints, info, or thoughts on poodles or special needs dog, I'd appreciate your comments. Thanks!
> 
> Leslie


I have a yorkiepoo and she eats Benefut and Pedigree food. Have you tried that? I find that if I change her food she gets sick. She also had separation anxiety at the beginning but I found that talking to her helped, telling her in advance that we were going out and she had to stay home made her more accepting and less nervous. Dogs are like children, they need constant reassurance and love. Your doggies are very luck with you. They'll be okay.


----------



## Leslie

Monday looks very good after her grooming but unfortunately, she was not in the mood to pause and be photographed, so we have these "on the fly" pictures.

In the kitchen:


----------



## Leslie

On the porch:










We had her tail trimmed much smaller, removed the bracelets on her hind legs and trimmed her top knot. We mostly left her ears the way they were. My husband and I agree she looks much younger (and blacker) with her haircut.


----------



## Leslie

She was very well behaved for the groomer. We love her bandana.


----------



## Leslie

Happy husband with a dog at his side...


----------



## hsuthard

Cute! I'm glad to hear she enjoyed the grooming. It's so necessary with poodles, it really helps if they enjoy it and look forward to it. Harry just loves his groomer, it makes me want to take him in. we also adjust his cut based on the season. We cut him much shorter in the summer.


----------



## Beatriz

Leslie said:


> Monday looks very good after her grooming but unfortunately, she was not in the mood to pause and be photographed, so we have these "on the fly" pictures.
> 
> In the kitchen:


Beautiful pictures. My doggie is all black with white little paws.


----------



## Tripp

Monday looks very nice.  I like the more streamline cut that you went for.  That was how we used to get our mini poodle trimmed.  And I agree, Monday looks much darker colored now.  Can you tell if she feels pretty?  Cause she should


----------



## angelmum3

Monday looks so gorgeous, so contented!

thank you for sharing the pictures - I think I'm in love with Monday!  DH had a standard black poodle when he was a young boy, we had miniature poodles - they are very intelligent dogs!


----------



## Amyshojai

Wow, she's gorgeous--she be stylin' with the trim. *s*


----------



## bkworm8it

She's a cutie!!


----------



## Leslie

Thanks, everyone, for the compliments. She is very pretty.

Meanwhile, our house looks like a toddler lives here. LOL. Toys and kibble everywhere, bits of chewed up squeaky toys all over the floor...the place is a mess. 

We went for a Mother's Day drive with my mom today and Monday sat with me in the backseat. She was very well behaved but we are seeing the after-effects now. She didn't have nearly as active day as she has been having and right now is driving us crazy with her unburned energy! 

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie said:


> Meanwhile, our house looks like a toddler lives here. LOL. Toys and kibble everywhere, bits of chewed up squeaky toys all over the floor...the place is a mess.


I think one does....LOL! Keep the Monday updates coming! I'm soooo wanting a standard poodle now...

Betsy


----------



## cc84

She is incredibly beautiful. I love the bandana also


----------



## Anne Victory

Beatrice Brusic said:


> I have a yorkiepoo and she eats Benefut and Pedigree food. Have you tried that? I find that if I change her food she gets sick. She also had separation anxiety at the beginning but I found that talking to her helped, telling her in advance that we were going out and she had to stay home made her more accepting and less nervous. Dogs are like children, they need constant reassurance and love. Your doggies are very luck with you. They'll be okay.


You can't just change what you feed your pets willy-nilly or, yeah, they'll get sick. Flavors are okay if the brand is the same. But say I decided I wanted to change from Natural Balance to XYZ brand (not gonna happen - I <3 Natural Balance!). Standard way to do it is the quarter method - Day one, feed 3/4 Current Food with 1/4 new food. Day 2 - half and half. Day 3, 3/4 new food, 1/4 old food, day 4 - new food. Some transition even more slowly than that. Sorry if that's what you do already and you still have a sick pup on your hands 

Monday looks so awesome with her haircut, and the picture of her on her own lounger with Dad is AWESOME!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I will be transitioning much slower then that. Cooper has had enough digestive problems and just got home from the kennel. His poops are soft right now, I think it is stress from being at the kennel this weekend. We will be taking about 4 days at the 3/4 1/4 transition. After much thought, I have decided to use the Natural Balance Salmon and Sweet potato. He had more problems with the higher protein food then the lower protein version of the same food, so I am going to use the lower protein Natural Balance instead of the higher protein Wilderness Salmon from Blue Buffalo.


----------



## Pawz4me

It's true that some dogs, particularly those with sensitive stomachs, need a very gradual switch over to a new food.  And that's the safe way to go if you don't know how a dog will react to a new food.  But some dogs handle abrupt food changes just fine.  Those are usually dogs who are regularly fed a wide variety of foods (both "dog" foods and "human" foods).  I could feed my dogs a different food every meal and they'd be just fine.


----------



## Leslie

Okay, time for some more advice....

We are at week 5 with Monday here at home and we are definitely at the toddler stage. LOL. I feel like she is pushing limits, seeing how much she can get away with. We are trying to be very patient and consistent but it can get frustrating.

I think Bonnie's style was very, very strict control. When she said "sit," Monday sat. When Bonnie said "stay," Monday stayed. On so on. Monday also spent a lot of time in her crate.

With us, she has a lot more freedom and flexibility. Which is fine, I don't want a constantly sitting or crated dog. She's part of the family. But at the same time, I don't want her to unlearn everything she learned. For example, last night, I wanted her to sit, I gave her the verbal command and hand command. She just looked me in the eye and I could see it in her brain, "What if I don't want to sit? What are you going to do?" I told her to sit again, and then again, and the third time she did. 

Now, one of the things Bonnie said was not to repeat commands. You don't want the dog to learn, "Sit, sit, sit" you want her to learn "Sit." That's fine to say but as I said above, on the first sit, it was clear she had no intention of sitting. This is what I mean when I say I feel like she is pushing her limits and trying to see how far she can get with us. Any thoughts on how we should be handling this differently?

The other thing that's happening--she's been going to work with my husband. She's busy and active with him (and the other workers) while she is there. The first week, she'd come home at the end of the day and be nice and quiet here at the house. She had obviously used up a lot of energy during the day. Now I don't know if she's getting used to the level of activity at work (and getting in better shape?) but for the past few days, she gets home from work and she's still a bundle of energy here at the house. That part, frankly, is exhausting because she runs around and gets into things and we're constantly running after her and saying "Leave it!" and again, we're  meeting with the slightly defiant "how much can I get away with?" look. She also repeats what we've asked her to stop, for example, she jumps up and puts her paws on the counter (reaching for something). We say, "Off!" and she gets off. I get her to come, sit, stay but then the second I turn my head, she's right back up on the counter. Repeat the cycle again. And again. It gets frustrating.

I'm wondering, actually, if it's not just energy but also her anxiety resurfacing. I've started her back on Melatonin 3 mg and gone back to putting the Rescue Remedy in her water. I'll be watching to see if this makes a difference.

Thoughts are welcome! Thanks in advance,

L


----------



## Sienna_98

I predict you're going to get a few different responses to this one, LOL.

1. While I don't doubt that Bonnie was strict, the more accurate word in this case is CONSISTENT. In the case of a command being ignored, after saying it ONE time (I agree with the don't repeat commands edict), then I'll say "Too bad!" [in a moderate tone of voice], walk over to the dog, and take the dog to their crate for a 5 minute time out. I don't make a big deal about it. I don't say anything after the "Too bad!" and I don't make any eye contact with the dog at this point. I also don't say anything when I let the dog out of the crate. I just go back to what I was doing and ignore the dog. REPEAT as needed. 

2. Freedom is fine. Flexibility when it comes to commands is not. You need to be consistent. All dogs need some structure. The less confident the dog is, the more structure they need in order to feel secure.

3. She probably has adjusted to your husband's work day. The behavior your describing is what I see in dogs that need more exercise (mental/physical). If you have things you need to do when you get home and can't take her for a walk right away, then give her a frozen kong or some interactive puzzle toy (like the kind you put some kibble inside and the dog has to roll it around to get the kibble to come out).

4. Paws on the counter. This is one where I would use a combination of tethering (dog attached to you on a short lead) and re-direction. The tethering with a short lead would allow you to feel her getting ready to put her paws on the counter before she does it and stop it. If she does get her paws up there, then there's the "Off!" command (which if ignored, see #1 above) or you can used the "Sit" command as she can't very well sit and have her paws on the counter at the same time. I would go with whatever command is most likely to be obeyed. If command is not obeyed, go back to #1 above.

5. BTW, when I see this pushing of boundaries behavior, it usually tells me that *I* have been slacking off and giving the dog too much freedom and we all go back to doggie 'bootcamp,' i.e., Nothing in Life is Free. So no casual petting of dog or tossing occasional treat without requiring some behavior first, etc.


----------



## Leslie

Thanks, Sienna. And different responses are fine. All the information I've received from folks here has been very helpful. You guys are my number one source of advice!

L


----------



## MamaProfCrash

We have the same issues with Cooper. I think some of it is the age. 

I don't have a problem repeating the command. If I have to say sit more then once, I physically make Cooper sit and he doesn't get a treat. Caya no longer gets treats for sit, she does it pretty regularly and only tries to avoid it if Cooper is goofing off or there is something in the yard she is paying attention to. Cooper gets treats pretty infrequently for sit but since he is a 8 month old puppy he gets one every once in a while. 

He is getting better with down and off and staying down and off. He will go to jump on someone and remember he is not suppose to and puroet (sp) and end up sitting. He is awful with jumping at the door when we are outside or if he is excited. Treats come in handy then.

We did use doggie time out. I know some people object to it but we used it for bigger things like the occassional nip, Caya was a very nippy dog, she has gotten better since we got Cooper. More accuretly she has learned it is ok to wrestle and nip at Cooper but not humans. We did not use it for sit and the like. We would pull out a treat and if she or Cooper didn't sit the first time we would put the treat away and say too bad then make them sit by saying the command and helping them if we had to.


----------



## Pawz4me

I don't like repeating commands.  IMO it's teaching the dog that she doesn't have to sit until you say it two or three or ten times.

I don't think there's anything at all wrong with using your hands to "force" (gently, of course) a dog into a sit.  That applies to dogs who know the command very, very well -- not to dogs who are just learning.

I personally don't like using a crate for time-outs, but I know good trainers who do it with success.

You might try crating her for a bit (15 - 30 minutes) when she and your DH get home from work.  A little enforced quiet time may help her wind down.

I'd also try to work in some more exercise.  A few short sessions during the day if your DH can manage it at work, and then a longer session in the evening.

Have you been following the Nothing In Life Is Free program?  If not, I'd get on it.  Or if you've been doing it, maybe step it up just a bit.


----------



## Anne Victory

I agree with Bonnie, Sienna and Pawz on this one.  Not necessarily that you're teaching the dog that the command is "Sit, sit, sit..."  Well, maybe LOL  Let me explain.  It's like kids.  If you tell a kid to do something, and they ignore you, and you tell them again, and they ignore you, repeat... eventually you are going to have enough, and your voice / body language / whatever is going to change and now it's "I said BLAH, and if I have to say it again you're grounded."  And you mean it.  And now, finally, the kids do what you told them to do.  Same with dogs.  When you say "Sit.  SIt.  SIT!!!!!!", whether it's the third sit or the tenth, they can hear in your voice that NOW you mean it, so they comply.  You don't want them to ever get to that point.

With Pippin, if he doesn't sit the first time, I usually give him the hairy eyeball and he'll sit, and if not, I will place him in a sit.  He's about 10, too, so he knows what "sit" means   I also institute a little bit of NILIF - ANY time he gets a treat, whether it's a dog treat or a scrap of chicken fat as I cook dinner, he doesn't get it until he sits.  The hilarious thing is I used to have a cat, Onyx, and if I was passing out trimmings from meat, he'd sit, too.  Didn't take much to teach him, either.  He saw Pippin sitting, looked at me, I looked at him (holding the scrap of meat) and the next thing you know - cat is sitting.  I attached the command to it, and there you have it.  Of course, being a cat, he'd only sit if there was something in it for him 

Let's see - I agree with Pawz - I never, ever use the crate as punishment.  That's supposed to be the dog's haven.  Hard for it to be that if it's also the punishment room.  I also agree that some trainers use it successfully, so YMMV.

Tethering - Definitely a good idea if she's having issues of getting into things or is hyper while you're trying to watch TV.  If she exhibits dumpster diving behaviors, you might want to figure out a way to secure the garbage can.  We had to with Pippin.  He will not stay out of the garbage.  And here's something for people who believe that dogs can't plan / think outside the moment.  There were many times that we had something "good" for dinner that involved bones (like ribs) and Pippin wouldn't even twitch an eye toward the garbage.  Then, sometime during the night while we were all asleep... he'd make his raid.  We finally put a hook-and-eye latch on the pantry  

Anyway, my bottom-line recommendation:  More exercise - remember, she's still a puppy! - and also more consistency / strictness.  It probably wouldn't hurt to get back on NILIF by the letter for a couple of weeks.  After that, though, you can relax a bit, but I'd suggest choosing a couple of points (like with treats) where you always reinforce who the boss is.  Monday needs to be low-man on the totem pole, and she needs to know it.


----------



## Leslie

Good advice, everyone. Thanks!

Monday definitely knows the crate is a fun/safe place. We don't use it for timeouts or bad behavior. Bonnie really drilled that one into our heads. LOL.

Tethering is an interesting idea. We haven't tried that so thanks for the suggestion.

She is getting lots of exercise. She's busy all day at work, the guys take her out at break and toss the ball (enclosed area), and she gets more exercise (balls, walks) when she gets home. I don't think that's an issue.

We have been giving her a frozen Kong to keep her busy when we're trying to do something and need to keep her occupied. It works great but the trouble is, we can't feed her endless Kongs...LOL.

I think we need to be more consistent with the NILIF. Thanks for that reminder. Something for us to focus on more specifically.

L


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Does she have a toy she really loves? This does not work with Caya, who does not have a toy that she adors, but it works like a charm with Cooper. That dog loves his squeaky ball or a non-squaky ball if the squeaky ball is not around. He prefers that we play fetch with him but he loves batting it around and playing with it on his own. The only problem is that he loses it under the couch and the bed or the house and then he paces back and forth until he finds it.


----------



## Pawz4me

Another thing you might try when she ignores a command is to ignore her.  Cross your arms, tilt your head up and away from her so that you're looking up toward the ceiling.  Most dogs understand that body language to mean they're being ignored (you can also use it when a dog is soliciting attention and you're not interested).  Your lack of response may puzzle her at first, but I bet she'll quickly understand that blowing off a command only gets her ignored.  Which isn't fun at all.  If she doesn't offer a sit (or down or whatever you're after) within five or ten seconds, then calmly give the command again.  This of course works best with dogs who look at you while ignoring a command, not those who blow a command and run around like wild things.  But since you say she was looking directly at you as if to gauge your reaction when she ignored the command, I think this method may work well with her.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

And that would be Cooper. Normally he is sooo excited when I get home that he will sit then dance around and sit and put his paws up on the gate and then sit and dance around some more. Caya happily pays attention to whatever it is outside the door or off the porch. If she hears me and sees me give the command she will sit unless Cooper is being his normal hyper, happyself.


----------



## Amyshojai

Love the advice! I found that with Magic, long about the 9-14 month age he started challenging us. Sort of that teenager attitude, "yeah, I know what you want but MAKE ME!"

And yep, I used "You blew it..." (instead of "too bad...*s*). The NILF program works great. For some dogs it's toys, others treats, or attention--or a combo.


----------



## Leslie

Monday seemed much calmer tonight so maybe last night was just an blip for her. 

I emailed my husband all the responses here (it's easier to cut and paste vs. ask him to read Kindleboards) and he found the info very useful. He agrees with the consistency stuff and thinks that may be an area we need to work on.

I also researched obedience classes and found an obedience instructor one town over who does in-home consultations. Rather than take a whole 6 week class, maybe she can come to the house and help us focus on some of our specific issues. Who knows? I sent an email, I'll see what she has to say.

L


----------



## MichelleR

Add me to the people saying Bonnie is right this time. The consistency is good and some things cannot be negotiable without other more important things becoming negotiable. Some day she, God forbid, might get lose and be running head first into a bad situation, and the thing that might save her life and your heart, is her belief in your consistent love and your consistent reinforcement of her lessons. You never want her to think that the response to "come" is based on whether or not she feels like it, or that there is a chance of harsh punishment if she obeys.


----------



## Anne Victory

What Michelle said.

My own personal rule of thumb:  If you tell the dog to come, ALWAYS praise her when she does.  I don't care what she was doing two seconds previous.  It's human nature to say "OMG, Pippin, you BAD poodle!  Get your but over here RIGHT NOW!" and then punish him when he gets to you.  NO!  If you need to discipline, always go to the dog.  And, ideally, help them be good - remove temptation / nip the behavior in the bud before it becomes an issue.  Case in point - Pippin is a dumpster diver.  No amount of fussing, correcting, wailing "WWWWWwwwwhy" did anything other than stress all of us out.  Installing a hook-and-eye latch on the pantry door and crating him when we leave - he's a good boy and everything's golden.


----------



## Leslie

The dog obedience woman, her name is Carolyn gave me a call this morning. She sounds very nice. She's going to come to our house on Saturday 5/21 for an in-home lesson. She agrees with me that probably what's needed at this time is a one-on-one session and assessment in our home, rather than a whole series of classes. She laughed when I said I thought my husband and I were the ones who needed teaching, not the dog.

She also said that for the immediate counter surfing problem, keep everything out of reach. Don't leave any temptations that she can see/smell/reach for. "Leave it" is the right command. She noted that counter surfing is typical exploratory puppy behavior, too, and Monday will grow out of it. That was reassuring!

L


----------



## Amyshojai

OMG, how'd I miss that Monday is counter-surfing?! LOL! So...she's part kitty, eh? *s* So far I like what the dog trainer says.


----------



## Leslie

Amyshojai said:


> OMG, how'd I miss that Monday is counter-surfing?! LOL! So...she's part kitty, eh? *s* So far I like what the dog trainer says.


The counter surfing is a fairly recent development (just the past few days). We have been working on the "leave it" command but yeah, that tub of Land O'Lakes whipped butter is pretty tempting, I am sure. I guess it moves into the refrigerator for the time being.

My husband has a terrible habit (at least I think it's terrible) of leaving cupboard doors open, drawers pulled out, and the dishwasher door hanging down. I ask him repeatedly to close the door but he always uses the excuse, "I'm cooking, it's easier to leave the door open until I'm done." (Never mind that one of the doors he'll leave open is to the cabinet where the Tupperware is and he is not using any Tupperware while cooking!). Anyway, Monday likes to nose in the cabinet (particularly the one where the trash is, of course) and lick the dirty dishes in the dishwasher. I have been telling him, "Close the doors so the dog isn't tempted!" and he'll reply with, "But she's supposed to know the 'Leave it!' command." Now that I have reinforcement from Carolyn that temptation is real, maybe I can be a little more forceful with my request and he'll try a little harder to close the doors and drawers. Which frankly, will solve a problem that's been bugging me since long before Monday came to live with us!

L


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I try and remind myself that my dogs are probably about as curious as a 3 or 4 year old kid and that it is my responsibility to remove temptation. So shoes go in closets, food goes where it is suppose to go, trash is covered, and we keep an eye on the dogs. I don't trust that they remember what they are suppose to do at all times and I don't think I am going to see them doing something they are not suppose to until too late. Leave it is a great command but I prefer not to use it.


----------



## Amyshojai

Ya know, clicker training works on spouses and kids, too.


----------



## Leslie

Amyshojai said:


> Ya know, clicker training works on spouses and kids, too.


I have a friend--well more of an acquaintance, really--who wrote a book about that.



This is a local author and she was good friends with my sister. I read the article in the New York Times which eventually morphed into the book, but I've never read the whole book. Maybe it's time! LOL.

L


----------



## Amyshojai

Yep, my friend/colleague Karen Pryor wrote "Don't Shoot the Dog" which is sort of the "clicker training Bible" -- she came from the world of dolphin training.


----------



## Leslie

Amyshojai said:


> Yep, my friend/colleague Karen Pryor wrote "Don't Shoot the Dog" which is sort of the "clicker training Bible" -- she came from the world of dolphin training.


I just ordered up the sample of *Reaching the Animal Mind* by Karen Pryor. *Don't Shoot the Dog* is not available in a Kindle edition. 

L


----------



## Amyshojai

Leslie said:


> I just ordered up the sample of *Reaching the Animal Mind* by Karen Pryor. *Don't Shoot the Dog* is not available in a Kindle edition.
> 
> L


Aww dang it! Didn't realise that. Here's Karen's website, she's got lots of videos too and an Email group and more. Clicker training for dogs, cats, rabbits & more... http://www.clickertraining.com/


----------



## MamaProfCrash

The Hubby started using his hampers (plural, he has three because he does not empty the silly things when he has clean clothes in them. He needs a fourth) 6 months after we adopted Caya. She really likes his underwear and socks and he got tired of finding her carrying them around, sleeping on them, and holes in them.


----------



## Anne Victory

Leslie said:


> She laughed when I said I thought my husband and I were the ones who needed teaching, not the dog.
> 
> She also said that for the immediate counter surfing problem, keep everything out of reach. Don't leave any temptations that she can see/smell/reach for.


Absolutely regarding the first point. Any trainer will tell you this, if they're worth their salt. At least when you're talking about obedience.

Also 100% agree with her recommendation - set Monday up for success when at all possible. She wants to be a good dog - help her! 

ETA: It may help your hubby if you put it to him the way I did - setting her up for success and helping her to be good


----------



## Sandpiper

Leslie said:


> She laughed when I said I thought my husband and I were the ones who needed teaching, not the dog.


Local dog trainers here where I will be taking my Border Terrier (Burke?) said they train the dogs' people as much as, if not more than, the dogs.


----------



## Anne Victory

When I was training, it was ALWAYS the people.  Dogs really do want to be good, and fit in with the pack.  It's just a matter of remembering that they aren't people, even if they are our babies, and also figuring out what motivates them.  From there - it's people training.  How to pitch your voice, how to react or not react to certain things, why your dog sometimes thinks you're off your rocker (holding his nose in pee 6 hours after the fact is a usual suspect for your dog to think you've gone 'round the bend, as the Brits say), pack thinking - and that's all things that the person needs to know, not the dog.


----------



## Amyshojai

Oh yes, it's EASY to train the dogs and cats. Well...with a few exceptions anyway. The hard part is dealing with the owners.   Not talking about the folks on THIS list, of course...but that's why I'm not a big fan of board-and-train. Just because the dog will work for a savvy trainer doesn't mean they will for an owner who hasn't had proper instruction (and it can be REAL tricky sometimes). 

This is a great thread/discussion!


----------



## Anne Victory

Ooooh!  I just thought of something (had to get on Pippin for it just now) - poodles are BAD about getting hot spots.  I've no idea the technical issues of a hot spot, but in layman's terms, the dog licks a spot (usually on the front of a foreleg, in my experience) until it's raw.  Sometimes they'll stay on it so long that they'll actually create a crater.  Not cool.  So if you catch Monday licking an area for any length of time, you might want to fuss at her.  Usually with Pippin I just say his name and that'll interrupt the behavior.


----------



## Leslie

Arkali said:


> Ooooh! I just thought of something (had to get on Pippin for it just now) - poodles are BAD about getting hot spots. I've no idea the technical issues of a hot spot, but in layman's terms, the dog licks a spot (usually on the front of a foreleg, in my experience) until it's raw. Sometimes they'll stay on it so long that they'll actually create a crater. Not cool. So if you catch Monday licking an area for any length of time, you might want to fuss at her. Usually with Pippin I just say his name and that'll interrupt the behavior.


This is one of the things that Bonnie mentioned several times. Monday would "cornrow" (Bonnie's term) her front legs. That's one of the reasons that Bonnie put her in the "historically correct continental clip" so she could clip/shave her legs really close because they looked so bad from all the licking/chewing. We've been watching carefully and have not noticed that she's been doing that, but we are aware of this problem.

After her anxious day on Tuesday, I did start her back on the melatonin 3 mg BID and went back to putting the rescue remedy in her water. I had slacked off on both of those a bit. I know Bonnie was religious about the rescue remedy. She had tapered off the melatonin but told us several times we might want to start it back up if Monday seemed more anxious.

L


----------



## Amyshojai

Take a teabag that's been steeped, cool it off, and apply to the hot spot. The tannic acid will dry out the spot and help it heal. (New Choices in Natural Healing for Dogs & Cats *s*)

best,
amy


----------



## Jane917

Amyshojai said:


> Yep, my friend/colleague Karen Pryor wrote "Don't Shoot the Dog" which is sort of the "clicker training Bible" -- she came from the world of dolphin training.


I have this book. It is great!

For the record, Jack loves to climb INTO the dishwasher to lick the leftovers.


----------



## Anne Victory

Thanks for the tip, Amy 

Honestly, I don't think the clip has a lot to do with it - just got to stay on them. Sadly, it's not uncommon to hear "Pippin! No, sir! We do NOT suck on ourselves in _this_ house!" Which just sounds SO wrong...  Haven't had a hot spot in a couple of years, though, and even when we do, they're usually mild. I had a poodle when I was growing up, though - I swear he'd suck the meat out of his forelegs. So horrible... you can go to http://images.google.com and type in hotspot dog and see what I mean. Awful. If she does get a hotspot, I've found the best thing to do is shave the area down and keep it clean. I'm betting the tea that Amy mentioned will help, too.


----------



## Leslie

Cobbie said:


> Off-topic -
> 
> Not trying to be a glass-half-empty but....same here, upper cupboards and drawers...forty-three years yesterday. Change? Not gonna happen, at least, not in my house. If you achieve this accomplishment you will be my idol.


Well, it is something to work on but as I look across at my kitchen....the cupboards are closed but the microwave door is hanging open. Sigh....

L


----------



## loonlover

Cobbie said:


> Off-topic -
> 
> Not trying to be a glass-half-empty but....same here, upper cupboards and drawers...forty-three years yesterday. Change? Not gonna happen, at least, not in my house. If you achieve this accomplishment you will be my idol.


I'm going to hear about this post, but closing cupboard doors, etc. doesn't seem to be wired into the male brain. I keep telling Intinst that if the dish drainer weren't on the counter below we wouldn't have any glasses left as one or both of the cats would be climbing into the cupboard above the drainer on a daily basis. He doesn't seem to believe that doors both open and close. 

Edited to add: Forgot my comment about hot spots. We've not had a problem with them on the poodle, but the dachshund is another story. I'll be sure and try the tea bag the next time she has one.


----------



## lpking

Yesterday I read this thread from start to finish (at the time). Didn't manage to post, but today I updated. Just want to let yo all know that it was the most entertaining couple of hours reading I've done in a while!

(But please don't tell any author whose book I've reviewed recently LOL!)


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Last night a bag containing a salad (read lettuce with a few pieces of cabbage) and four small containers of jalapeno sauce was left on the counter when Hubby and I went downstairs. Caya was hanging out by herself upstairs, we assumed sitting by the back door looking out. About 30 minutes later she comes downstairs and joins us. Ten minutes later the Hubby goes upstairs to refill his cup and finds the lettuce container and jalapeno sauce had been consumer. Caya had managed to get ahold of the bag, drag it down quietly, open the containers, and consume it all.

Her poop was fine today.

So Cooper cannot eat anything with any type of flavor is driving us nuts in a quest for something other then prescription food. Caya can eat anything and enjoys it all.


----------



## Leslie

Our greyhound, Jessie, used to love vegetables. Any kind of veggies -- cooked, raw, you name it. She ate a sort of human diet, moreso than any other dog we've ever had.

Monday, meanwhile, continues to live on turducken. But the Kongs have really come into their own. We're finding those very helpful to keep her busy and entertained when we need a break.

L


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Kongs as diversions are awesome. We have three different type of Kong with Cooper loving all three at any time and Caya only when there are treats in them.

Cooper is a toy lover, he loves his treats but he will do commands for his squeaky ball, but Caya is treat motivated and only treat motivated.


----------



## MariaESchneider

Leslie said:


> This is one of the things that Bonnie mentioned several times. Monday would "cornrow" (Bonnie's term) her front legs. That's one of the reasons that Bonnie put her in the "historically correct continental clip" so she could clip/shave her legs really close because they looked so bad from all the licking/chewing. We've been watching carefully and have not noticed that she's been doing that, but we are aware of this problem.
> 
> After her anxious day on Tuesday, I did start her back on the melatonin 3 mg BID and went back to putting the rescue remedy in her water. I had slacked off on both of those a bit. I know Bonnie was religious about the rescue remedy. She had tapered off the melatonin but told us several times we might want to start it back up if Monday seemed more anxious.
> 
> L


My mom's dog gets this--cortisone spray in the pet section of walmart does WONDERS For it. Proper grooming helps too, but you've obviously got that down. We tried neem oil in the baths too in case it was mites/bugs/whatever. That seemed to help, but probably only because baths help. The real thing that helped was spraying the cortisone spray on a couple of times a day until it was "under control" and then watching and spraying early when/if chewing and licking start again.


----------



## caseyf6

We had a cat who got a hot spot.  We didn't know better and thought she was just washing "a lot" and then checked one day.  It was in a thicker-fur area right  next to her tail-- we really thought she was just washing for the soothing feeling.  There was a small (dime-size?) raw spot, but it looked pretty bad so we took her to the vet.  After they shave her we could see she had opened up a half-dollar-sized wound on her backside.  $800 worth of treatments, stitches, antibiotics...  

Needless to say we watch for this kind of behavior now.


----------



## Amyshojai

The lick granulomas and acral lick dermatitis, etc etc can become habit-forming, with OCD dogs (sometimes cats) really causing damage. Breaking that cycle with the cortizone spray that kills the itch, or even a lidocaine-containing pain killer can help. Hot spots can quadruple in size in under an hour  so it's reeeel important to get on top of 'em quick. Some first aid tips for hot spots here:
http://books.google.com/books?id=LIZ-gkLeXEkC&dq=The+first+aid+companion+for+dogs+and+cats&printsec=frontcover&source=bl&ots=l8l9rlyaM4&sig=8NJ7ynCOFsxgtH1igZ0G2-x0eyI&hl=en&ei=OL8mS9eeBs6ztgfmzrnOCw&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=8&ved=0CCcQ6AEwBw#v=onepage&q&f=false


----------



## Pawz4me

Acral lick granulomas and hot spots (acute moist dermatitis) are related but technically different things.

Usually if a dog licks its forelegs, the risk is of a lick granuloma developing.  Hot spots can develop any place on an animal's body, and can be due to many things (including excessive licking and biting).  Both are nasty conditions, but my vet says that lick granulomas are typically much more difficult to get healed up than hot spots.


----------



## Amyshojai

Pawz4me said:


> Acral lick granulomas and hot spots (acute moist dermatitis) are related but technically different things.


Yep, and eosinophilic complex (etc) on cats are yet another issue, and flank sucking (dobies, etc) is more a behavior problem. I was a vet tech in a former life. *s*


----------



## Leslie

Happy Saturday, everyone...time for a Monday update, I think!

Carolyn, the dog obedience trainer from up the road came over for our in-house consultation this morning. She was very nice. I think she was a little amused by us (acting worried and wondering if we are doing a good job) especially since Monday was acting like an absolute angel the whole time she was here! LOL. I thought to myself afterwards, she should have come over at 6 pm when Monday gets antsy, rather than 9 am when she's calm and quiet.

Even so, our 90 minutes together was still very helpful. One of the things Monday does is jump up against a big Anderson window in our kitchen and Carolyn agreed that is dangerous and needs to be stopped. Curtains would be one solution but she can see why we don't want to put curtains up since the windows give a beautiful panoramic view of the backyard. She said it's okay to go and physically stop the dog from doing something (gentle physical, ie, taking the dog and physically putting her feet on the floor) if she doesn't respond to one "Leave it!" or "Off!" command. She agrees with Bonnie (and everyone here)--say a command only once. If the dog doesn't obey but it's not super-serious, then ignoring or not rewarding is okay (and then reward when the dog does what you want). But when it is something potentially dangerous (jumping on a window could lead to  breaking the glass--dangerous for dog and expensive for us) then it's okay to be firm and make it very clear this is not acceptable. She said that we may have to physically move her a few times, then we'll get her so she'll respond immediately to "Off!" and then stop doing it completely. That's the goal for this particular problem.

Carolyn told us about "conditioned relaxation"--teaching a dog to relax and eventually to relax on command. I actually think Bonnie was doing some of this but she didn't use these words and didn't teach us how to do it. Carolyn gave us a book with the info (it's the book she uses in her beginner obedience class) so we can start to work on this ourselves.

Carolyn does teach classes and encouraged us to consider taking one. The question is, which one? Reading the book, Monday knows everything in the beginner class. The intermediate class is more for her level, trouble is, we're probably beginner trainers. LOL. Maybe we can just work through the book on our own and then take the second level class.

Carolyn did do a little teaching ("Magic Carpet") which was helpful. She seemed impressed at how smart Monday is. She is smart, and very sweet and lovable. I know that! I think the problem comes in when she gets wound up at 6 pm and we're both tired from long days at work, that's not the time to try to teach or reinforce any lessons. But we need to learn what to do so her behavior doesn't get out of control at these times.

L


----------



## Amyshojai

Excellent! 

Maybe the trainer would allow you to "audit" the beginner class (just watch) so you could practice with Monday at home, for practice re: you training? But even if Monday knows the commands, it's often a challenge to do them in front of other people/dogs in a strange environment so it would be a good step to start with the beginner class...and Monday can be a "star" if she does well and not overly challenged or frustated by you asking too much (of yourself or her).


----------



## Jane917

Thursday Jack went to a new groomer. We generally get him (Cavalier King Charles Spaniel) clipped pretty short this time of year because he is a very hairy dog and gets hot. He also seems to cling to all the landscaping bark and deposit it in the living room. In the past when he comes home from the groomer he looks more rat like with big eyes than a CKCS. New groomers moved to town last year. They are booked a month in advance, and try to only have one dog in the store at a time. None of "drop your dog off at 9am and I will get to him when I get a chance." These guys wanted in at 11am to be picked up at 2pm. Fine with us. The groomer and his partner (the office manager) gushed over Jack when DH entered the door. However, they said very harshly when DH said he wanted him shaved "You can't shave a CKCS!" We knew that for show no clipping or alteration what so ever is allowed. But we aren't showing Jack, we just want to keep the landscaping bark in the backyard. Groomer said "don't worry, I will get rid of a lot of hair, but he will still look like a CKCS." I didn't get to see Jack until Friday night when I got home from my work week out of town. He is so cute, much less hair, and still looks like a CKCS! The groomer grew up in a family of show dogs. He now shows his poodles (he has one in each size) and handles several different breeds in the ring. I assume he has put his show days pretty much behind since he now has to attend to a business. I am so glad we finally found a breeder who knows what he is doing. When Russ was about to leave, the groomer asked when he wanted to make his next appt. Russ said "6 months?" Groomer: "Are you kidding? I don't want to go through all that again. How about 8-12 weeks?" Russ settled for 12 weeks and made the new appt.  We are happy campers!


----------



## Amyshojai

That's fantastic--it pays to find somebody who knows what they're doing. Love it that they don't do the "drop off" and leave dogs stacked up and waiting, much less stress for the pooches.


----------



## Jane917

Amyshojai said:


> That's fantastic--it pays to find somebody who knows what they're doing. Love it that they don't do the "drop off" and leave dogs stacked up and waiting, much less stress for the pooches.


Agreed! The bonus was they the charge was barely more than what we were charged at the "stack em up" places.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Jane, of course we need pictures of Jack and his new do!  

We have our poodles cut really close in the summer.  With a lot of time, attention, constant grooming and $$$, I'm sure they could look a lot cuter but we go every 5 - 6 weeks as it is and for two of them that is the best that we can do.


----------



## Leslie

Great story, Jane, and so glad this groomer sounds great!

We had Monday groomed two weeks ago and her next appt. is in three weeks. God knows what she'll look like by then! LOL. She's growing this little beard on her chin that I don't care for. I need to talk to Bonnie and find out what sort of clipper/blade etc. she was using. Bonnie (and the new groomer) were throwing all these terms around that meant nothing to me: no. 6 blade, no. 4 blade, reverse cut, scissor back cut, etc. So when when the new groomer said, "I'm going to do blah blah blah" I said, "Yes, of course, sure, fine." But clearly whatever she did didn't have a long enough long lasting effect so I need to find out more info for next time.

We're also working with her ears. She has beautiful long-haired ears but they mat quickly and easily, even with daily brushing and combing. We may need to go a little bit shorter.

Maybe it's all the love she's getting. This dog is sprouting hair like a werewolf!   

L


----------



## NogDog

Note to self: when ready to start looking for another dog, remember to get a short-haired dog like Noggin was.


----------



## Jane917

Cobbie said:


> LOL I've never had a long-haired dog...ever. Mine have always had short, smooth hair. For "grooming" Norman my biggest challenge is wrestling him into the shower with me for his bath. In my opinion, long-haired dogs are truly more beautiful than short haired ones.


My short haired Brittany sheds every bit as much as Jack does. His hair kind of "coats" the furniture. Jack sheds in clumps which is easy to pick up.


----------



## drenfrow

I had never taken a dog to a groomer until a couple of years ago.  We started getting Lucy (avatar) cut in the summer because of the heat.  She has an insanely thick undercoat.  I took her in a few weeks ago and when I came in to pick her up, the groomer was finishing with her and as I walked in another customer at the counter said "So this is the mom?"  then left.  Apparently they had been discussing my bad parenting/grooming skills because the groomer then scolded me rather harshly for not brushing her enough.  I paid the $72 and skulked away.


----------



## Leslie

NogDog said:


> Note to self: when ready to start looking for another dog, remember to get a short-haired dog like Noggin was.


Knowing what I do about your lifestyle and dog preferences, I have two words for you..."Think greyhound..."

http://njgap.com/

http://www.firstgreys.org/

http://www.gratefulgreyhoundsny.com/

L


----------



## MichelleR

Leslie said:


> Knowing what I do about your lifestyle and dog preferences, I have two words for you..."Think greyhound..."
> 
> http://njgap.com/
> 
> http://www.firstgreys.org/
> 
> http://www.gratefulgreyhoundsny.com/
> 
> L


Here's ours:

















They're great dogs and she is the best behaved of our three canines.


----------



## lpking

Just saw a couple walking their five greyhounds. They do greyhound rescue, an admirable occupation.


----------



## Leslie

Great picture, Michelle, thank you.

I still miss Jessie, our greyhound and she's been gone what? 6 or 7 years? I'd post a picture but I don't have any on this computer. 

After Chester died, I tried to talk my husband into another greyhound. Although he loved Jessie and thought she was a terrific pet, this time around he wanted a dog that he could play fetch or ball with. Unfortunately greyhounds, although they run beautifully (in enclosed areas) don't understand the concept of fetch.

L


----------



## MichelleR

Leslie said:


> Unfortunately greyhounds, although they run beautifully (in enclosed areas) don't understand the concept of fetch.
> 
> L


This is true.


----------



## NogDog

I'd probably go with the poor man's Greyhound, the Whippet (smaller and therefore longer-lived), though most likely I'll end up going with whatever dog makes the best impression and connection with me at the shelter (regardless of coat).


----------



## Amyshojai

Oh the shedding....with the GSD fur becomes a condiment. Love the Furminator or we'd be snowed under with fur. Love Greyhounds, too...so so very sweet.

The Magical-Dawg had a close encounter with a (we think) skunk...there's currently an "air" about him and thank goodness it wasn't a direct hit!


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

We had a husky and we got rid of him (he was being very rough w/ me while I was on quasi-bed rest and I couldn't handle him) over 3 yrs ago.  We are still finding fur from him.  Our pug sheds, but it's more like cat hair.  I really just need to buckle down and actually brush her more often


----------



## caseyf6

At an event where I was working today, one of the soldiers had his dog.  About a year old, and the oddest looking pup.  Looked like a small German Shepherd (light tan, darker shepherd markings, head shape, etc) but his front feet were turned out and extra long.  If you take your feet and pretend to be a penguin, that's what his front feet looked like.  I was wondering what was UP with this dog-- he's a shepherd and BASSETT HOUND mix, but the only place the hound shows up is in those ridiculous feet.


----------



## Leslie

NogDog said:


> I'd probably go with the poor man's Greyhound, the Whippet (smaller and therefore longer-lived), though most likely I'll end up going with whatever dog makes the best impression and connection with me at the shelter (regardless of coat).


Italian greyhounds are small, too. Standard greyhounds have a wide range of sizes, from small females who weigh 45-50 lbs to great big males that are 100+ lbs.

I'm not sure you'd find one at the shelter. In my experience, the greyhound adoption groups are pretty assertive about getting the dogs and doing their adoptions. They don't tend to trust shelters.

L


----------



## Leslie

Okay, something new. Bully sticks. Anyone here hear of these?

Carolyn (obedience trainer who visited yesterday) told up about them. She said they were made from tendons from a bull's legs but reading on the Internet, it says they're made from bull penises! Tony bought one yesterday and Monday acted like she had died and gone to heaven when we gave it to her. So of course I'm wondering...anyone here ever hear of/use these with their dogs?

L


----------



## Pawz4me

They're popular chew treats.  Most dogs seem to love them, but it can get spendy.  I've always heard that they're bull penises, but I've not really checked it out carefully.


----------



## Leslie

Pawz4me said:


> They're popular chew treats. Most dogs seem to love them, but it can get spendy. I've always heard that they're bull penises, but I've not really checked it out carefully.


Tony bought one at Petco yesterday...12 inches long, $8. At Amazon, I can get 2 paks of 7 (14 total), 6 inches, for $17, which works out to $1.25 each. Big difference!

L


----------



## luvmy4brats

NogDog said:


> I'd probably go with the poor man's Greyhound, the Whippet (smaller and therefore longer-lived), though most likely I'll end up going with whatever dog makes the best impression and connection with me at the shelter (regardless of coat).


You need a Harley.. He is absolutely the best dog in the world.


----------



## Jane917

Leslie said:


> Tony bought one at Petco yesterday...12 inches long, $8. At Amazon, I can get 2 paks of 7 (14 total), 6 inches, for $17, which works out to $1.25 each. Big difference!
> 
> L


Does the Bully Stick help with dental care? At Kona's yearly check, the vet recommended we get his teeth cleaned. He pulled off huge chunks of plaque. We will get him scheduled for a cleaning soon. Our dogs don't get much in the way of treats during the day. We discontinued the greenies a few years ago when they got some bad press. I wonder what we can give them to help the teeth.


----------



## Leslie

Jane917 said:


> Does the Bully Stick help with dental care? At Kona's yearly check, the vet recommended we get his teeth cleaned. He pulled off huge chunks of plaque. We will get him scheduled for a cleaning soon. Our dogs don't get much in the way of treats during the day. We discontinued the greenies a few years ago when they got some bad press. I wonder what we can give them to help the teeth.


The groomer recommended Enzadent chews. She buys them from her vet. I am still looking for a place to buy with no shipping (or at least cheap shipping). I think Carolyn said that bully sticks are good for teeth but they are not specifically a teeth cleaning product.

Right now, the greenies are on hold since they seem to be causing Monday to puke.

In other developments, she seems to have a mat in the hair on her left ear. Any suggestions for how to fix this? We've been combing and brushing but haven't gotten it out yet.

L


----------



## NogDog

Jane917 said:


> Does the Bully Stick help with dental care? At Kona's yearly check, the vet recommended we get his teeth cleaned. He pulled off huge chunks of plaque. We will get him scheduled for a cleaning soon. Our dogs don't get much in the way of treats during the day. We discontinued the greenies a few years ago when they got some bad press. I wonder what we can give them to help the teeth.


I'm no expert, and it may have been mostly genetics, but Noggin's teeth were always in good shape -- the vet often commented on it -- and I did no brushing of them or other special treatment; just fed him large breed dry food (Iams), one large Milk Bone for lunch, and one pig's ear for an evening treat. He absolutely loved the pig's ears and would start pestering me around 7:30 each evening to let me know it was time. (I usually gave it to him between 8:00 and 8:30.  ).


----------



## Leslie

Jessie the greyhound loved pig's ears...they were her special treat. Chester devoured them so fast (within seconds) that they were too expensive as a treat for him. Bonnie warned us away from them for Monday--citing her tender digestive system--so we haven't tried them yet. But I am beginning to think that Monday's digestive system isn't quite that delicate.

We'll see how she does with the bully sticks. 

In other news, Tony and Hannah have decided to take the beginner obedience class with Monday. It's on Monday nights (Monday on Monday!) one of the nights when I work late so the timing works well in that respect. And they can actually walk to the class from our house. It's that close. Talk about convenient!

L


----------



## Amyshojai

I'm very careful with them, but now and then give Magic one of the "sterilized" marrow bones. They seem to do the best job on his teeth.


----------



## Anne Victory

Leslie said:


> The groomer recommended Enzadent chews. She buys them from her vet. I am still looking for a place to buy with no shipping (or at least cheap shipping). I think Carolyn said that bully sticks are good for teeth but they are not specifically a teeth cleaning product.
> 
> Right now, the greenies are on hold since they seem to be causing Monday to puke.
> 
> In other developments, she seems to have a mat in the hair on her left ear. Any suggestions for how to fix this? We've been combing and brushing but haven't gotten it out yet.
> 
> L


What kind of a brush are you using? I use a wire slicker brush. First, though, depending on the mat size, I pull it apart so each strand is pretty small. You want to grasp the hair between the skin and the mat so it doesn't yank, though (least painful for the dog). Then after it's in manageable strands, I take the brush to it. It usually comes out in about five minutes.


----------



## Jane917

I am ready for for my Monday fix!

Leslie, what is your opinion of the Bully Sticks? Is Monday liking them? I am considering ordering some from Amazon, along with some Greenies.


----------



## Leslie

Monday is doing very well, thanks for asking! She's settled in and most of the time she's very good. We have noticed that in the evening, from about 6 to 8 pm, she acts very much like an young overtired child. She can't settle down, she's restless, she runs from thing to thing (and not necessarily good things. This is when we see her go back to the counter surfing which she doesn't do at other times). We try to get her to be calm and relax but she just wants to be wound up. Then when she stops, she collapses. We still haven't figured out the best way to handle this. It seems to happen whether or not she's had a busy day with lots of activity so it really is more sort of hyperactive behavior.

Bully sticks: we bought the one from Petco and that was a huge success. I ordered up some from Amazon:



but I am still waiting for them to arrive. I put them on monthly auto-order and that, apparently, drops me down to super slow shipping.

I also ordered up the Enzadent chews from Vet Depot. She loves those and so far we haven't seen any negative after-effects.

As Bonnie told us, and as is characteristic of the breed, Monday LOVES to chew. Our challenge is finding things for her to chew because she seems to get bored with toys, Nylabone, rope chew, etc., after a few uses.

L


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Cooper is a chewer and he still is excited with his Galileo Bone. It is the only toy that has lasted four months. It is a nylabone but much denser and harder to get through. It was built so that the back and top of it is too large to get to the back teeth so that dogs cannot fly through it. It is more challenging for them and saves your wallet because you are not replacing toys every week. 

Cooper loves these tennis ball size squeaky balls at Pet Smart. They are $5 for a pack of three and we get him a new pack about every other week. He obsesses over these balls and looses them under the deck or chews through them. Since we got them he is not chewed up a shoe or a pillow case or a towel. 

It might take some time and trial and error to find what she likes chewing but I am sure there is something out there for her.


----------



## Jane917

I gave Kona his first Bully Stick. He seemed to enjoy chewing, but when I went out 30 minutes later it was gone. I thought this was not a good thing if he could finish it in 30 minutes. Then I saw it 1/2 buried in one of my freshly planted flower pots. Also not a good thing. Actually, Kona is not a dog that chew a lot. After all, he is a bird dog and has a soft mouth. Possibly Bully Sticks are not the thing for him. He is most happy and engaged when he is chasing all the birds in the yard. 

Jack is still at the vet and had surgery to clean out the impacted anal glands. We will pick him up in a few hours. This is the second time this has happened after a grooming. And always on a weekend.


----------



## NogDog

Leslie said:


> ...We have noticed that in the evening, from about 6 to 8 pm, she acts very much like an young overtired child...


Have you tried taking her for a walk around that time (to burn off both physical and mental energy)?


----------



## Leslie

NogDog said:


> Have you tried taking her for a walk around that time (to burn off both physical and mental energy)?


Yes. Trouble is, it's not a good time for a long walk (getting home from work, getting going with dinner, etc) but have taken her for a short walk, gone out and thrown the ball, etc. She's still restless.

One thing that she likes and does seem to calm her down a bit it to get her up on her table and brush her. She likes being groomed and will sit still for that, no matter what.

L


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I guess she is going to be one well groomed poodle.


----------



## Leslie

ProfCrash said:


> I guess she is going to be one well groomed poodle.


She will be! But we've also learned she needs to be brushed every single day, even with her short haircut.

L


----------



## NogDog

Leslie said:


> Yes. Trouble is, it's not a good time for a long walk (getting home from work, getting going with dinner, etc) but have taken her for a short walk, gone out and thrown the ball, etc. She's still restless....


I kind of figured it was not an optimal walk time.  Sort of reminds me of a pair of calico cats we had when I was in my teens. Every night around 8pm or so they decided it was time to play the "chase" game, where one would chase her sister from one end of the house to the other, maybe wrestle a bit, and then they'd race back the other way, usually switching chaser/chased roles. Generally a couple 10-12 pound cats having the evening crazies is not quite the same as a Standard Poodle sized animal -- though when they would decide to take a shortcut across my lap it was less than desirable (they had all their claws, since they were let outside).


----------



## Schnauzermom

Leslie said:


> The groomer recommended Enzadent chews. She buys them from her vet. I am still looking for a place to buy with no shipping (or at least cheap shipping). I think Carolyn said that bully sticks are good for teeth but they are not specifically a teeth cleaning product.
> 
> Right now, the greenies are on hold since they seem to be causing Monday to puke.
> 
> In other developments, she seems to have a mat in the hair on her left ear. Any suggestions for how to fix this? We've been combing and brushing but haven't gotten it out yet.
> 
> L


Simple trick? Get a seam ripper from a fabric/craft store. Work it thru a bit of the mat. Comb that bit. Repeat.


----------



## Leslie

Schnauzermom said:


> Simple trick? Get a seam ripper from a fabric/craft store. Work it thru a bit of the mat. Comb that bit. Repeat.


Thank you Schnauzermom! And welcome to the thread. Glad to have you here!

L


----------



## Schnauzermom

Leslie said:


> Thank you Schnauzermom! And welcome to the thread. Glad to have you here!
> 
> L


Thanks! 

A> not a vet. Nor do I play on TV.

B> been doing dog rescue for 11 years. Occasional fount of useless information.


----------



## Leslie

If you read through the thread, you'll learn that Monday is our third rescue dog--and our first dog was a stray who came to us on the street, so that's sort of a rescue, too. However, of all the rescues we've had, Monday is the one who came to us with the most history and the most special needs. But after 6 weeks, she's really doing great and settling in just fine. And this evening--it's 7:10 pm and she's acting like an angel (and has been great all day). It's the therapeutic power of being on the porch with sun and warm air, instead of being stuck inside with rain and cold!

L


----------



## Schnauzermom

Absolutely! I'm in MI, we're about to mildew from all the rain, and the schnauzers are going nuts.


----------



## Amyshojai

We've finally had a couple of sunny (steamy) days without rain/wind/tornadoes and so the Magical-Dawg got his first bath of the season yesterday. Oh, how he LOVES chasing the water from the hose!


----------



## Schnauzermom

I used to have a lab...her greatest joy in life was chasing the sprinkler water, and biting it.


----------



## Amyshojai

If I didn't have complete faith in the breeder, I'd swear there was labrador in the woodpile!


magic water 11 by amyshojai, on Flickr


----------



## Schnauzermom

ROFL!!!!!!!!!  

Personalities...my shih tzu thinks she's going to grow up to be a goldie treeber. She copies everything he does...


----------



## MamaProfCrash

hehehe that looks like Cooper. Caya avoids the water as much as possible.


----------



## NogDog

After the one time when I tried to spray Noggin with the hose when we were out in the yard on a very hot day, he would always run the other way whenever I started to do anything with the garden hose. Definitely not a Lab. (I blame it on that little bit of Dingo genes.)


----------



## Leslie

Monday got to go for her first swim today (just a few minutes ago) and it is obvious that this was her first swim EVER. She was a little tentative at first and didn't want to get in the water but the lure of chasing a stick was too much to turn down. It took her 3 minutes to teach herself to swim and then she was HOOKED! LOL. It's in her genes.










Shaking off afterwards...


----------



## Amyshojai

Oh what FUN! 

Magic isn't a fan of swimming. He's gone into the tank after balls or Frisbees and scared himself when he stepped off into water over his head.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Awww Leslie. Monday looks like she is having a great time. I hope that Bonnie is thrilled with her progress.


----------



## Pawz4me

That's gonna help a LOT in getting her well-exercised and tired out!


----------



## Jane917

What a lucky dog Monday is! You will have a hard time keeping her out of the water now. Neither of my dogs like water, unless it comes in the form of a mud puddle.


----------



## Leslie

In addition to swimming in the river (x2) she also got to ride in the convertible. Now she is exhausted and sleeping next to my husband. Monday's verdict: "Holidays are fun!" LOL

L


----------



## NogDog

That's great that she gets to do what she was bred to do. For some reason I love the look of her trimmed ears flopping out to the side. 

Only time Noggin went "swimming" was when he sneaked out the door while visiting my parents, I chased him to the nearby golf course, and he ran into a pond to chase some ducks. The ducks turned out to be perfectly safe, as once the water got up to Noggin's chest, he stopped -- either in confusion or because he didn't like getting wet. All I know is I found out how bad a dog can smell when half his body has been soaked in mud and algae.  

Anyway, thanks for the vicarious fun of watching Leslie and Monday's excellent adventure.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I had a miniature poodle.  I still remember vividly taking him to Ocean City, MD when he was just a puppy.  He started chasing a gull across the bay side beach and ran right into the water.  Boy, was he surprised!  But he swam quite well.  My dad was in a panic--he thought he'd drown! 

Betsy


----------



## Schnauzermom

AWwwwwwwwwwwwwww!   This makes me miss my friend's standard poodle. We would take him, and my golden, out to chase tennis balls in a pond...


----------



## caseyf6

Amy, I think your Magical-Dawg got the water-lover part that my sil's Seeing Eye labrador missed!  Feather HATED to be wet, hated the water, and would steer Cheryl through puddles to keep her own little paws nice and dry.


----------



## Amyshojai

LOL! I think you're right...we had a collie client at the vet clinic once that insisted on wearing a rain coat to do her biz in the rain. But you'd think a "water dog" would like the water.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

my parents had a choc lab that _hated_ water, which was a good thing since there is a small pond really close to where they live that smells like dead fish all the time. The last time the dog got a bath, that I know of, I was the one washing her. She nipped @ me trying to get the water to stop. Since I was no longer living @ home (was visiting and the dog stunk!), I told mom and dad I was done giving her bathes. They understood once they saw where she bit me (which was completely out of character for Sammy)


----------



## Leslie

Just a checking in since I haven't posted in a few days.

In the chewing department: the Enzadent chews and bully sticks are both hugely successful. Both can keep Monday busy for a good 20-35 minutes (maybe longer) which means she isn't terrorizing the cat or something else.

We still haven't solved the cat problem.

She's started nipping more, which we don't like. If anyone has any suggestions, please chime in with comments. One thing that is keeping me calm on this issue is that obedience class starts next Monday (Monday on Monday, as they say) and I figure that can be a specific problem to address. Our one hour session with Caroline, the obedience trainer a few weeks ago gave my husband lots of good ideas which he has been putting into place since we met. I am sure she'll have solutions for the nipping problem.

It was nice this weekend but not quite warm enough for another swimming session. Next week...something to look forward to!

Grooming on Saturday, which Monday needs. Poodle hair grows fast and she has a mat on her left ear. I am looking forward to getting her looking gorgeous again!

That's all for now!

L


----------



## Amyshojai

Nipping the cat? or you? or both?

For chasing/bother the cat...you can turn the sight of the kitty into a signal that Monday gets a treat. *s* "Look it's a TREAT cat!" (gets the treat) and within a short time you'll have Monday seeing the cat, and instead of chasing, look to you for a treat. 

It's late...I can give more details another time.


----------



## Leslie

Nipping us...ankles, fingers.

She likes to play with the cat which of course the cat doesn't like. We haven't figured this one out, either.

Look forward to more details when you have more time. Thanks, Amy, as well as anyone else who wants to chime in!

L


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I would if I had the slightest clue but I don't. Caya stopped nipping when we got Cooper. She just used her teeth as part of her play. She had gotten better with it and would only nip when playing hard but she still nipped. With Cooper she has someone she can wrestle with and all is good. Heck, she sits politely and barks at him when he doesn't play with her.

So, get another dog?

Probably not the best advice. (grins)


----------



## Pawz4me

For an adult dog who's nipping, I'd try making a negative noise and quickly drawing your hand or foot away every time she does it.  Ouch!  Eek!  Yow!  But pick the same noise and have everyone stick with it.  Make it dramatic enough that it startles her and gets her attention the first couple of times.  If it were me, I'd probably make my chosen noise while jerking the body part away and turning my whole body away from her and then ignoring her for a few seconds.  Of course, if she already understands "no" or another word/sound for no/unacceptable behavior, then it simplifies matters and you can just give the command every time she does it.  Or instead of using ouch/eek/yow, you can use this as an opportunity to teach her a command that means no/unacceptable.  You can pick any word or noise.  I like a loud, dramatic sigh, or a hard puff of air blown out my nose.  I don't particularly like using "no" because it's used so frequently in normal conversation.

One thing that's frequently suggested for younger puppies is to keep some type of acceptable chew toy with you at all times, and when the puppy nips you substitute the appropriate toy for your hand.  I'm sure that works, but I think it can be hard to do in a multi-person household.

For inappropriate play with the cat, I'd use her "leave it" command, accompanying it with a squirt from a water bottle if necessary (assuming she doesn't like to be squirted, and taking care to not squirt the kitty!).


----------



## Amyshojai

Sorry, I've been out of town.  Pawz4me has already offered great advice. Here's similar/more info:

Stop puppy biting
http://puppies.about.com/od/BehaviorProblems/a/Stop-Puppy-Biting.htm

Cutting the Chase (stop dogs from pestering cats)
http://www.shojai.com/articles/cut-chase.html


----------



## Leslie

Thanks for those links, Amy.

Monday got groomed on Saturday. I had her hair cut really short (1/4") with a 3/4" topknot. It's her summer cut, I thought. She looks good but it emphasizes how thin she is! Because her hair is so short we can see much more of her blue skin which is kind of cool.

Tony and Hannah had their first obedience class last night--humans only, no dogs, except the instructor had her two dogs there to demonstrate and let people practice. They learned "Come" with holding your hand down and having the dog come and put her nose in your palm. Of course Monday knows this but we haven't been practicing it, but now we will. As my husband says, it's sort of like she knows Greek and now we need to learn it (or maybe it's like the Polish speaking elephant in Water for Elephants: A Novel. LOL)

The other dogs in the class range from 6 months to about a year. At 18 months, Monday is the oldest. Apparently the others are dealing with barking and separation anxiety issues...sounds familiar. LOL.

L


----------



## Amyshojai

Yep, ya gotta practice both language skills and delivery to stay sharp. I was a darn good pianist back in the day...but have lost most of it over the years because I stopped practicing. Used to be automatic, but now I have to think and the fingers are way rusty. You want the dog to be so automatic they don't have to think to respond. 

I do better with Magic than I do with the music. *sigh*


----------



## Leslie

We had our second obedience class last night and the first for Monday to attend. I didn't have to work last evening so I was able to go to the class, too.

We practiced leash walking and getting the dog to look at your face. I have to say, I am a bit of a spaz when it comes to having the dog walk, holding the leash in my left hand and giving her treats with my right! Monday is a good leash walker so it is more a case of me figuring out what I need to do.

Other dogs in the class included a very pretty spaniel (looked like the dog in Jane's avatar, but didn't have the long hair on his legs and tail), a big labra-doodle (looked like an overgrown poodle with a long tail), two dogs of breeds I didn't recognize, and a very, very enthusiastic German Shepard puppy (probably about 6 months). Her owner seems to have his hands full and looks a little overwhelmed.

We thought she'd be tired after the class but instead she was super wound up. LOL. Fortunately, there were young people around to take her for a long walk after dinner, which helped to settle her down for the night.

I think it is pretty safe to say, we're all crazy about this dog.  

L


----------



## Jane917

What a great update! Monday makes me smile!


----------



## Amyshojai

Crazy about Monday? Who wouldn't be?! 

A well respected behaviorist/trainer on one of my email lists advocates teaching an "automatic check in" -- similar to the "look at me" you're doing only it's not on command. The dog does it spontaneously. 

I taught it to Magic thusly--every time Magic looked at me, without prompting (not calling his name, or whistling or anything, just spontaneous made eye contact), he got a "CLICK" and treat. Within half a dozen instances he figured out if he looked at me--gave an automatic check in to see where I was, what I wanted--he got goodies. He began offering the behavior within 2 days, even from a distance, and would look at me then RACE to my side without prompting. We phased out the treats to every 2 or 3rd time so he never knew when he'd get the treat. 

This helps teach the dog to look to you for direction whether you ask for it, or not. In our case, that's a very good thing when we're rambling the 13 acres off leash and he could easily be distracted.


----------



## Leslie

Monday at work...


----------



## Someone Nameless

OH.  MY.  GOSH!!


----------



## Leslie

Someone Nameless said:


> OH. MY. GOSH!!


My husband says she likes the vibration of the machines through the floor. He cleans her off with the shop vac. LOL.

L


----------



## Someone Nameless

Don't let what's-her-name (the rescuer  ) see this picture.  She might croak, I'm just sayin!


----------



## Leslie

Someone Nameless said:


> Don't let what's-her-name (the rescuer ) see this picture. She might croak, I'm just sayin!


Actually, my husband sent it to her and Bonnie thought it was hilarious...LOL.


----------



## Amyshojai

ROTFL!!! It's a Monday wood carving...sorta-kinda-in-a-way. That's hilarious!


----------



## Pawz4me

Too funny!


----------



## hsuthard

That cracks me up! She seems pretty comfy


----------



## caseyf6

That is awesome.  She is obviously loving being the top dog.  Giggling my head off at him using the shop vac to clean her, though.  lol


----------



## Jane917

Time for a Monday update! Love the shop pictures. Monday is one lucky dog!


----------



## Amyshojai

Yes, just how is our Monday-Poodle-girl these days?


----------



## Sandpiper

caseyf6 said:


> That is awesome. She is obviously loving being the top dog. Giggling my head off at him using the shop vac to clean her, though. lol


My Mom used to use hand vac attachment to old Eureka tank on our Beagle (signature). One of these days (today?) I should try my hand vac on Burke. Something tells me he will NOT put up with it. Or maybe he'll surprise me?


----------



## Jane917

It is always good to hear a Burke update too!


----------



## NogDog

Sandpiper said:


> My Mom used to use hand vac attachment to old Eureka tank on our Beagle (signature). One of these days (today?) I should try my hand vac on Burke. Something tells me he will NOT put up with it. Or maybe he'll surprise me?


I'm pretty sure Noggin would have hated it: he would always go to some other part of the house whenever I got the vacuum out.


----------



## Leslie

Hi everyone,

Thanks for asking about Monday. She's doing great. Today was grooming day so she looks all spiffy and cute. The good news: she loves getting groomed as much as ever. The bad news: she has fleas! Ack! We use Frontline on her but we're not supposed to put it on 48 hrs before or after a grooming. Tuesday was her Frontline day (which is more than 48 hours, I realize) but my husband waited because of the grooming today. Fleas can hop on that quick? Who knew? Based on the groomer's recommendation, I bought some peppermint oil and clove natural flea repellent and spritzed it all over her. I hope that will make a difference. And, we'll be putting the Frontline on her on Monday at 9 am!

Obedience classes continue...Monday goes to school on Monday. She enjoys them and Tony is learning some good hints. I don't know whether they'll continue beyond the basic class. We'll see. It's a matter of timing and busy schedules...squeezing something else in. One interesting development: our son Lance and his girlfriend Jocelyn moved back to Maine two weeks ago. Jocelyn is amazing with Monday...getting her to sit, come, leave it, etc. Apparently, she has a secret wish to be a dog trainer! Maybe we'll get her to take the next level of classes. She'd probably learn more (and be more successful) than us. LOL.

Here's a recent photo of Monday sleeping, totally relaxed, with one leg in the air. LOL.


----------



## Amyshojai

LOL! Yep, fleas can find 'em that quick! We're using Comfortis with Magic this summer. Frontline and Advantage and Revolution are all decent options, too. For some reason, they'll work fine for a while and then not so well (fleas can evolve and build up resistance) so what works best may be a trial and error in some situations. 

Love that leg in the air! Here with 100+ degree temps, Magic likes to sleep in the bathroom on the cool tile, often on his back for tummy ventilation.


----------



## Jane917

I feel complete now that I have had my Monday update.    I am so glad to hear things are still going well. I am grateful that I live in a part of the country that has no fleas. We have never treated our dogs with anything for fleas. Also, apparently no heartworm out here.


----------



## Leslie

There aren't any fleas in Washington? Amazing and lucky you. I thought they were everywhere!

L


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Leslie it sounds like Bonnie has done a great job adjusting and you are have a wonderful new addition to your pack.

We bought Caya a couple of special toys when we brought Cooper home. A giant tough stuffed pig and a huge raw hide. Cooper destroyed the pig in a few weeks, Caya showed no interest in it so we let Cooper play with it, but she has guarded the huge raw hide and we have not allowed Cooper near it.

I woke up this morning to find Caya had.....

post interrupted by puppies wanting to go outside.

I woke up this morning to find that Caya had finally chewed through giant raw hide and that it was now in two pieces. I have no idea what made her decide to take on the huge bone after 6 months but she seems to be happy. Still protective, now of the two remaining pieces, but happy. 

She keeps wanting to bring one of the pieces outside. We know how that will end, with her burying it in the raised bed and then retrieving it later. that is what she has done with the smaller raw hides we have occasionally given the pups. One of the pieces if on the bookshelf, out of Cooper range and ready for Caya when she finishes the piece she has now. The other one will stay in the house. It is funny listening to her bark to go out with rawhide safely snuggled in her mouth.


----------



## Jane917

Leslie said:


> There aren't any fleas in Washington? Amazing and lucky you. I thought they were everywhere!
> 
> L


I thought fleas were everywhere too, until I left California. We did not have them in Montana either. Another thing we don't have here, at least in the area I live, is mosquitos.


----------



## Leslie

Jane917 said:


> I thought fleas were everywhere too, until I left California. We did not have them in Montana either. Another thing we don't have here, at least in the area I live, is mosquitos.


Don't say the M word to me! LOL. We are having the house painted so all the screens are out of the windows...and the mosquitoes are inside and eating me alive. Sigh...

L


----------



## Jane917

Leslie said:


> Don't say the M word to me! LOL. We are having the house painted so all the screens are out of the windows...and the mosquitoes are inside and eating me alive. Sigh...
> 
> L


Next week I will be on Whidbey Island, where I am sure I will find my share of mosquitos!


----------



## Amyshojai

Sadly, heartworms have been diagnosed in every state and nearly every county in the US. See http://www.heartwormsociety.org/inthenews/HW-Spring2011.pdf

Prevent is cheap, especially compared to treating infection. *shrug*

That said, I hate HATE HATE mosquitoes and would love to live without 'em.


----------



## Tripp

Leslie said:


> There aren't any fleas in Washington? Amazing and lucky you. I thought they were everywhere!
> 
> L


I had to pipe in here. I don't know about Wenatchee, but I can attest that there are definitely fleas in the Seattle area. My MIL's cute little miniature poodle gifted us once with her pesky hitchhikers and we had the worst infestation. It was a nightmare that I never want to go through again *shudder*.  So they are here, but maybe not on the eastern side of the Cascades...


----------



## Deb G

We live near Seattle and have six dogs (5 of them in our breeding program for labradoodles). 4 of our dogs are "outside" dogs and 2 are "inside" dogs. Not sure why but we don't have any fleas at all and we check the dogs very regularly!!!

It always amazes our vet, i wonder if food could have something to do with it. We feed all of our dogs Canidae All Stages..www.canidae.com


----------



## Leslie

Here's a Monday story for all her fans...

The heat wave that has seized the country came to Maine the past few days. Yesterday it was up to 100 (at least that's what it said in the car) and today is more of the same.

Monday goes with my husband to work and he often has to do a few errands on the way home--she is in the car. Naturally, in this blistering weather, he worries about her. He told me that yesterday, he had to go to Home Depot. He just left the car running with the air conditioning on for her.

"What??!!" I said. I am the woman who never leaves her car unlocked. I couldn't believe that he left the car running in a parking lot! "What if someone came along and stole the car...AND stole Monday??!!"

"Leslie, think about it," he said. "I was at Home Depot. People don't go to Home Depot on foot. Is some guy going to come out and leave his truck to steal my car--my 12 year old car that has rust and 193,000 miles on it?"

"Yes...but the car had a poodle, too!"

"Do you _really_ think someone is going to steal the car to steal the poodle? Do you really think there are poodle thieves at Home Depot?"

"Yes, but..." I said. "I think you are more trusting than I am."

"Would you have been happier if I told you I left her in the car and came out and the police were there and wanted to charge me with animal abuse? Or that she had died of heat exhaustion in the car?"

I guess he had a point. I thought about the alternatives--come home, leave Monday at home and go back out? That would have been wasteful of gas since HD is on the way home. Skip going to the store? He needed to buy something for work so that wasn't an option. Take Monday into HD? That's not allowed. So, I guess, in the end, leaving the car running was best for the dog.

I heard once about people in Alaska leaving their cars running in the winter because it gets so cold, but I've never heard of people leaving their cars running in Maine because it gets too hot! I guess this is a first...LOL

L


----------



## MamaProfCrash

That is a first.

I would have brought her home and gone back out. But that is me. (winks)


----------



## Amyshojai

I'm writing an article right now for my puppies.about.com site on heat stroke and car hazards...including the police K9 officer that died when left in a car that was running because the "Hot Dog" emergency system failed. *sigh*  I probably would have brought her home first, too. Glad it all worked out! Here in TX we've go 105 (that's not heat index, that's actual temp).


----------



## Leslie

I should probably add that he was in HD for about 5-8 minutes. It was a quick run in/run out trip, not a leisurely shopping expedition.

Plus, the air conditioned car is cooler than our non-air conditioned house, although Tony did break down and put a portable AC in the window of our bedroom. I must be getting old...

L


----------



## NogDog

Amyshojai said:


> ... Here in TX we've go 105 (that's not heat index, that's actual temp).


We had a high of 105 here in NJ today, with a "feels like" of 118.


----------



## Sienna_98

I know a lot of people who will leave the car running with the AC on for their dogs here in Texas.  However, the Home Depot nearby will let you take your dog inside with you.  Austin has become a pretty dog-friendly town and there are a lot of restaurants that permit dogs out on the patio area.  

Heat kills dogs and kids in cars very quickly.  With outside temps of 100+, it  takes very little time and it's always heartbreaking to hear when it happens.


----------



## Amyshojai

That's great that the Austin Home Depot allows dogs! Don't think ours does--it's heartbreaking really because Magical-Dawg loves riding in the car and I just can't risk it, even to go to the post office. 

Yep, Leslie, 5 minutes or so isn't a problem. It's the accidental delays that I worry about for myself, though.


----------



## Jane917

I see dogs in our HD all the time. In defense of Tony, I would have done the same thing if I had to leave one of the dogs in the car. Let him know that if he gets a new car he can leave the engine running AND lock the car!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I don't think that Tony did anything wrong. He left the AC running so Monday was fine. I would be freaked out at the idea of doing that and would go home and drop my puppies off first.


----------



## Amyshojai

Since we've been talking about it, I just posted this article about heat stroke and cars, etc that might be of interest. *s* It has first aid tips just in case!
http://puppies.about.com/od/Puppy_Health/a/Puppy-Heat-Stroke.htm


----------



## Leslie

Thanks for that link, Amy. Monday is keeping cool right now in the bedroom, the only room in the house with an air conditioner!

L


----------



## Jane917

Jack is sleeping right ON the floor A/C vent!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Caya and Cooper are in the basement with me.


----------



## caseyf6

We have ceiling fans on and kitties on their backs, feet in the air, enjoying the breeze.  Thank God for a/c.

Our Lowes allows dogs, too; saw a lady coming in with two of them the other day.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Wrestling pups in the basement. We keep the house at 72 but the basement is a good 5 - 10 degrees cooler. Cooper loves napping on the concrete portion of the floor.

Speaking of Cooper and napping...

After chewing through his third dog bed, this time a Kong dog bed so it took 3 months, we ordered him a Kuranda dog bed. We have not gotten him a topper for it, he would chew it. His first night he started on it and then moved to Caya's Kong bed. Caya ended up on the bed with us, something I somehow missed until 6 AM. Last night he stayed on his new bed until 5 AM then he moved into the hallway where his old Kong bed is located. I am hoping that he makes the adjustment fully tonight. All the reviews say the Kundara's are great beds and really good for dogs. It probably feels totally different then what he is used to. If he ends up chewing on Caya's bed we will get her one of the Kundara's as well.

http://kuranda.com/dog-beds/standard-dog-bed


----------



## Leslie

We have a similar bed for Monday and she seems to like it. One thing with this dog, she doesn't seem to have a need for a set bed or place to sleep. She plunks down wherever. She also likes to chew but seems to know she should only chew Bully sticks, Kongs, and so on. Of course, she carries all sorts of stuff all over the place. In just the past half hour she has brought me: 1) a plastic bag of bagels; 2) an ear of corn; 3) a plastic bag of artichokes; 4) the lid off the butter dish (don't ask me how she just got the lid off!); and 5) a package of microwave popcorn. As I keep reminding myself, she is a working dog and I guess toting all this stuff all over the house is her idea of work. LOL.

L


----------



## MamaProfCrash

LOL

Caya and Cooper would eat all of that


----------



## Amyshojai

Leslie said:


> We have a similar bed for Monday and she seems to like it. One thing with this dog, she doesn't seem to have a need for a set bed or place to sleep. She plunks down wherever. She also likes to chew but seems to know she should only chew Bully sticks, Kongs, and so on. Of course, she carries all sorts of stuff all over the place. In just the past half hour she has brought me: 1) a plastic bag of bagels; 2) an ear of corn; 3) a plastic bag of artichokes; 4) the lid off the butter dish (don't ask me how she just got the lid off!); and 5) a package of microwave popcorn. As I keep reminding myself, she is a working dog and I guess toting all this stuff all over the house is her idea of work. LOL.
> 
> L


LOL! At least she's BRINGING it to you and not chewing/scattering it around. That's hilarious--poodles are retrievers so it's natural.

Every morning I pick up all the stuffed toys, squeakies, and Frisbees and dump them into Magic's crate. By late evening he has all of them back in the living room. He'll bring them one by one for us to throw--if we ignore him, he leaves that item on our lap and brings something else.


----------



## Sandpiper

For all the problems I think I have with Burke (3 month old plus Border Terrier), teething / chewing on no-nos is not one of them.  KNOCK ON WOOD.  He chews hard on his toys, but shows very little interest in anything else.  If he noses at something, I tell him NO.  That's pretty much it.


----------



## Jane917

I have had a couple of the kindest, sweetest golden retrievers on earth. They proudly brought us everything....socks, dirty underwear, gloves, pluots off the tree next door, tomatoes picked right off the bush. Never balls. It was their job to bring us things.


----------



## Amyshojai

Jane, that note just made me smile about your goldens. It takes so little to make 'em happy--just "thanks! what a good dog!" makes my Magic wag himself silly.


----------



## caseyf6

We have a cat who knows "good BOY!!" and he will just preen when we tell him.  He will also pout and sulk if we have to say "BAD boy!"  He thinks he's a dog.


----------



## Amyshojai

Cats are SMART! Mine will come when called, sit, sit up, walk on a leash, beg...but she would never compare herself to a (spit!) lowly dawg.


----------



## mom2karen

Saw this video and had to post it.... http://www.wimp.com/throwstick/ Enjoy!


----------



## Jane917

mom2karen said:


> Saw this video and had to post it.... http://www.wimp.com/throwstick/ Enjoy!


That is hilarious! Even more so at the end when I finally saw the stick.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie said:


> In just the past half hour she has brought me: 1) a plastic bag of bagels; 2) an ear of corn; 3) a plastic bag of artichokes; 4) the lid off the butter dish (don't ask me how she just got the lid off!); and 5) a package of microwave popcorn.


My husband's comment: "Hopefully those things are all items from her kitchen." LOL!

Betsy


----------



## Jane917

Betsy the Quilter said:


> My husband's comment: "Hopefully those things are all items from her kitchen." LOL!
> 
> Betsy


LOL! That comment reminds me of the English Cocker my family once had. We did not have a doggy door at our house, but our kindly (and patient) neighbors did. Hass (named after the avocado) learned to crawl under our fence and enter their house via doggy door. He was very proud of the "stuff" he brought us.


----------



## Amyshojai

So...not a dog, but did anyone see "Must Love Cats" and the clip about the klepto kitty that brings stuff from around the neighborhood? Towels, toys, bras...


----------



## Leslie

Okay, gang, opinion time...

As you all know, way back at the beginning of this thread, Bonnie told us Monday had lots of problems, which she called various things...separation anxiety, generalized anxiety, a type of autism, ADHD...mostly for us she's been very good. I think being in a consistent home and being the only dog has helped. Plus, she spends a lot of time with us (she goes to work with my husband) so the separation issues haven't really manifested themselves.

But over the past few weeks (maybe two or three?) we've been seeing something new which seems to be getting worse. Late in the day/early evening she starts to get a little manic-y. She gets wound up and can't seem to stop herself. We try to get her to stop and sit but she keeps at it. This is when she starts "nipping" but because she's a big dog, her nipping is really biting. She did it quite a few times where she'd actually nip at (bit) my boob and it hurt like h*ll. My husband thought I was exaggerating but last night she bit his foot through his shoe and he realized how much it hurt. 

We try the things we've learned in class: distract her, get her to sit and stay in a sit, give her a bully stick...but it's sort of like she's so wound up in her brain she can't quit. This is probably the closest thing to the "over stimulating herself" that Bonnie talked so much about. Once she gets through this "state" she collapses (and is pretty much ready to sleep for the night) but the "states" seem to be lasting longer (30 minutes) and we're finding it harder to find things to distract her/get her to stop. Because of the nipping, it's not pleasant and we want to come up with a solution. Any thoughts? So far, as I said, it only happens in the evening. Also, it doesn't seem to be correlated to whether she's had a busy day or not. At first we thought this was happening on the weekend when she wasn't as active during the day when she is at work, but now we've observed it happens on very busy work days, too.

The other thing we've noticed is that she seems to get going with this behavior just as we're about to sit down and eat dinner.

Thanks in advance for your advice!

L


----------



## Sienna_98

Perhaps some private obedience lessons on teaching her "place" (a command that the dog go to a specific spot, usually designated by a mat/towel/dog bed, and stay there -- but the dog doesn't have to sit or down,  the dog can do whatever it wants as long as it remains on that mat/towel/dog bed). Once she knows the command "place" you can give it to her at meal times.

I'm curious as to how she would behave if you physically limited her movement by crating her, and if she can learn to control herself.  (that is, does she get even more wound up when crated during these periods of hyper activity, or can she settle herself down after a bit).

I have a dog who, when highly stimulated (for her it's frisbee/ball games) will behave as you describe.  Because it is a very specific trigger, I just manage the situation by putting her up when I play these games with the other dogs. 

BTW, I don't usually know a dog's true personality until I have fostered it for a minimum of 30 days.  At that point their 'guest' manners tend to wear off; they are more comfortable with their new situation, and start testing boundaries and generally act more like their true selves.


----------



## Amyshojai

Ditto what Sienna says re: "guest manners" -- there's a period of time during which a newly adopted pet (especially shelter/rehomed dogs) act in one way and then transition to their "normal" once used to the new routine/environment. Dogs also go through a "delinquent" phase when all the great obedience commands they've learned go out the window--they still know what you want, but test limits. This may be Monday's testing phase.

Since you've noticed a link with the mealtime issue, I'd suggest crating Monday BEFORE the behavior begins--as you prepare to sit down to the table, for instance. You could feed her at the same time but in her kennel, or offer a special treat/toy she only gets at this time. It's important, I think, that Monday be prevented from practicing the behavior.


----------



## Sandpiper

Leslie said:


> But over the past few weeks (maybe two or three?) we've been seeing something new which seems to be getting worse. Late in the day/early evening she starts to get a little manic-y. She gets wound up and can't seem to stop herself. We try to get her to stop and sit but she keeps at it. This is when she starts "nipping" but because she's a big dog, her nipping is really biting. She did it quite a few times where she'd actually nip at (bit) my boob and it hurt like h*ll. My husband thought I was exaggerating but last night she bit his foot through his shoe and he realized how much it hurt.
> 
> We try the things we've learned in class: distract her, get her to sit and stay in a sit, give her a bully stick...but it's sort of like she's so wound up in her brain she can't quit. This is probably the closest thing to the "over stimulating herself" that Bonnie talked so much about. Once she gets through this "state" she collapses (and is pretty much ready to sleep for the night) but the "states" seem to be lasting longer (30 minutes) and we're finding it harder to find things to distract her/get her to stop. Because of the nipping, it's not pleasant and we want to come up with a solution. Any thoughts? So far, as I said, it only happens in the evening. Also, it doesn't seem to be correlated to whether she's had a busy day or not. At first we thought this was happening on the weekend when she wasn't as active during the day when she is at work, but now we've observed it happens on very busy work days, too.
> 
> The other thing we've noticed is that she seems to get going with this behavior just as we're about to sit down and eat dinner.


That's kinda Burke (3.5 month old Border Terrier) too. Often latter part of the day. Sometimes when we're coming in from after-his-dinner trip outside. Whenever. He gets wild and crazy. All of a sudden will just go for my ankles / legs. Blood a couple times. I don't think it's really related to food / meals.

Term for it is FRAPping. Frenetic Random Activity Period.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Caya had those, Cooper still does. Caya brought me to tears on a few occassions because I was not able to get he to settle down and she wanted to wrestle and nip. Cooper chases Caya around the yard or the basement and Caya is ok with it so it has been less of an issue with Cooper.


----------



## Leslie

Thanks for the suggestions, everyone. She does have a "magic mat" command but when she gets in this sort of hyper-mode, it seems like much of her learning and knowledge of commands goes right out of her head (or she pretends they have gone). We don't have the crate set up anymore although I suppose I could get my husband to pull it out again. I don't think he likes it because it's big and takes up a lot of room. We have "crated" her in the car (we used to do the same thing with Chester) and most of the time she likes that. I think my husband is a little worried about putting out there when she's acting like this, however, in case she starts chewing the seat belts or something.

We have an improvised lead for the backyard (if I told you guys what it is made of, I am sure you'd all laugh hysterically) and a few times when she's acted like this, we've gone ahead and put her outside. That works but I'd also like to learn more how to control/stop the behavior, which requires understanding it a bit more.

As for the FRAPping...reading some posts, everyone describes that as "cute." Maybe it's not so cute in Monday because she's a full grown dog. I think it's obnoxious, especially because it happens at the inopportune moment of eating dinner. I like to be able to sit down and eat and have a conversation and not have my husband or me jumping up every two seconds to work on a sit command. LOL.

L


----------



## Amyshojai

You could also try an indoor tether. Find an immovable object she can't tow around, and leash her to it. At my house, that might be around the leg of our enormous sofa. Or if you have a stairway with newel posts, that might work. In lieu of a crate, tethering can be an option.


----------



## Sandpiper

Leslie said:


> As for the FRAPping...reading some posts, everyone describes that as "cute." Maybe it's not so cute in Monday because she's a full grown dog. I think it's obnoxious, especially because it happens at the inopportune moment of eating dinner. I like to be able to sit down and eat and have a conversation and not have my husband or me jumping up every two seconds to work on a sit command. LOL.
> 
> L


I think Monday is FRAPping. Depending on when and what's going on otherwise, it can be cute to watch. But when dog goes for human body part with teeth while FRAPping, that is no longer fun. It is hard to control unless dog is crated or maybe tethered.


----------



## Amyshojai

With cats we call it "the zooms" and it has to do with so much energy to burn. Magic went through this period at about 9 months, ripped up several of my sweat shirts (got my skin, too!) and was a holy terror. Tethering was my answer with him. On leash he'd leap for my arms to grab and wrestle. So I ended up stepping on the leash to keep his butt on the ground so he couldn't jump. It's a hard transition to go through but often once they get through that period it's smooth sailing. A very general overview of development is here:

http://puppies.about.com/od/NewOwners/a/Development-10-Weeks-To-Adult.htm


----------



## Sienna_98

Because biting is involved, this understandably cannot go unchecked.

I do think you need to try the crate for a little bit. First and foremost, this will allow you to eat comfortably. I don't know the layout of your house, but the crate can be in another room (actually it probably would be best if it were in another room to reduce the stimulation). Secondly, I think you want to see if Monday is having issues with self-control. In other words, is she capable of calming herself down from one of these periods. The crate will allow you to determine this without harm. I would expect her to be hyper in the crate at first, but she should gradually calm down after 10 - 15 minutes. Certainly you can put a chilled Kong in there with her as a distraction and to keep the crate from being perceived as punishment. IMO, if Monday is unable to calm herself down within 30 minutes and has this level of hyperactivity on a chronic basis after reducing the stimulation and using confinement to help her calm down, then a visit to the vet might be in order.

If the crating helps her with calming down, then I would recommend going to a behaviorist and getting suggestions on training exercises that you can do to help her learn self-control (The book Control Unleashed has great exercises if you want to try this on your own). You would gradually be able to phase out the crate.

I'm not keen on tethering for this situation only because she can really get wound up in the leash if she's truly hyper and you'd have to get up and give her attention (which could reward her misbehavior) in order to unwind the leash. Also, tethering would require her to be very close by, which keeps her exposed to that same level of stimulation.


----------



## Sandpiper

If I'm out with Burke and he starts FRAPping, I do as Amy suggested -- step on the leash so it's very short and wait a bit.  Try talking to Burke.  Just be very calm about everything if possible.  Someone (another message board) suggested squirting  / spraying him if I could catch him just before he was going to bite.  I tried.  Kind of a nuisance having to walk around with a spray bottle (along with what seems like a few other needed items) just in case . . . .  

If I can get Burke into his crate when this is going on, he's immediately calm(er).  Crate is not big enough for him to be wild in.

I hope it is mostly a puppy thing and something Burke will grow out of.


----------



## Amyshojai

I'm not a fan of spray bottles for dogs or for cats. Both my fur kids LIKE getting sprayed! It's supposed to work as an interruption from long distance, not as a punishment although that's often how it's perceived or ends up.


----------



## Sandpiper

Cobbie said:


> I now have a name for Norman's "Mad Rog Routine" - FRAPing. It doesn't happen very often and, luckily, no biting is involved but considering he's a 60 lb. muscular Vizsla tearing around the room the only safe place for a human is to be plastered up against the wall and out of the way.


LOL !


----------



## Leslie

Thinking some more on things that trigger the "getting wound up"...as I said, it's been recent and it's recently that we've been out on the porch consistently in the evening. (How quickly I forgot that May and June were mostly rainy and cold and it's only been nice for about 4 weeks!). The house on the left has chihuahuas that bark--not constantly, fortunately, but when they do bark they get Monday going. The house on the right has 2 greyhounds. They don't bark but Monday can see them when they come out into the fenced yard. The dog obedience woman, Carolyn, told us that she thinks Monday needs more doggie playtime so I suspect she sees those greyhounds and that starts to get her going.

I suggested to my husband about having her go over and play with them but he said no, he thinks they are too old. Plus they'll be moving in a month or so. The dogs' owner is the daughter (of the homeowner) and her fiance and they'll be moving after Labor Day. They are just living with mom until their new home is built.

We are working on finding some playmates for Monday, too. Tony has a few names from the dog obedience class and I have some contacts, too.

There is a really big difference between adopting an aged 8 yr chocolate lab and a young, energetic 18 month old poodle with "needs." LOL.

L

(Not that I'd do anything different about the dog with needs you understand!)


----------



## Amyshojai

Leslie, that's very insightful. Other dog presence can influence behavior in many ways. Unless you're sure how Monday might interact with much smaller or much older dogs, probably is good to be cautious. Some dogs are able to play "nicely" but if she's getting that wound up, she could hurt them. 

A dog about her size and age could be a good match. Good luck with your leads.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

18 months is still pretty young for a dog. Monday might not be a puppy any more but she is still youthful and could have some of the same problems as a puppy. 

My obedience instructor suggested a coke can or water bottle filled with pennies. When the dog is acting badly, drop the can. It distracts them and stops the bad behavior making it easier for you to get control.


----------



## Leslie

That's a good suggestion about the can, Prof. Thanks--we'll try that.

We didn't have an episode last night which was good. I think we were a little more proactive in terms of getting her to sit before she got distracted and so on. During dinner, we tethered her to the doorknob so she was in the room with us and close by, but not so close to start getting herself wound up with people and the food on the table. We had young people here last night so we got them to help with the dishes and Tony and I took Monday for a walk right after dinner. She peed, which always seems to calm her down.

One thing I've noticed and I haven't totally figured out if this is a Monday thing or a female dog thing--she'll hold onto her urine until she gets to the point where she really needs to go. Then she'll squat down and pee-pee-pee (I can tell her bladder is full). Chester, being male, was lifting his leg all over the place (outdoors, that is). Squirt, squirt, squirt. The only time he had a big long satisfying pee was first thing in the morning after he'd been sleeping for 8+ hours.

Tony says he'll take Monday out for a walk, she won't go, then 10 minutes later she is agitating to go outside and pee. That can be a little annoying. In the evening she doesn't seem to do that--probably because she realizes it is the last walk of the evening (getting dark and so on). The good thing is that she has gotten to the point where she does pee on the leash and isn't all shy about it like she was at the beginning (Bonnie told us she never peed on leash...it seems we've overcome that problem).

L


----------



## Sienna_98

I had a dog that used to travel with me a lot and so I taught her to pee on command (which sometimes meant she simply squatted w/o actually peeing if she didn't have to go  ).  I would just praise her whenever she squatted and added the words 'go pee.'  It was very helpful when we only had a few minutes to spend at a rest stop and I could tell her to 'go pee' and she would.  My family thought I was nuts, LOL.


----------



## rla1996

Sienna_98 said:


> I had a dog that used to travel with me a lot and so I taught her to pee on command (which sometimes meant she simply squatted w/o actually peeing if she didn't have to go ). I would just praise her whenever she squatted and added the words 'go pee.' It was very helpful when we only had a few minutes to spend at a rest stop and I could tell her to 'go pee' and she would. My family thought I was nuts, LOL.


This is a very good idea. Though my dog is mostly untrained, she was trained to pee on command. This makes life easier when traveling, getting ready for bed, or taking her out when its raining. She picked it up very quickly and easily. When she went I told her "good Kaysie go pee. you're such a good girl." Then after a while when I said the phrase "go pee" she'd sniff a bit and pee within less than a minute of me telling her to go. Try it, couldn't hurt.


----------



## Amyshojai

Re: the "hold it" rather than rationing out like the boys--it's a girl dog thing. Boy dogs tend to mark more baptizing everything while the girls (especially spayed) seem more inclined to eliminate for comfort's sake. That also makes a big difference in grass killing potential, LOL! Boy dog urine tends to be more dilute and because they only use a squirt here and there (and sometimes just leg-cock/pose to show off without any release of urine), you don't get the urine grass scaled. Girl dogs "empty" pretty thoroughly once they do go so you get those brown patches on the lawn.

Magic has a potty command, too. "Take a break" -- prompts him to get down to business. His breeder had all the pups trained to this by the time he came to live with us at 8 weeks.


----------



## Leslie

Monday does have pee and poop commands. Pee is "get busy" and poop is "do your business." Trouble is, we're still on the command learning curve (LOL) and haven't been reinforcing those two. Since I know she knows them, maybe we should get back to them. 

What is new for us--and we didn't really realize how new until we've been with Monday for awhile--is that we've never really had a command trained dog. The greyhound was trained completely differently. She sort of knew to do what she was supposed to do at any given time. She came to us with a routine (a routine that involved lots of sleeping) and as long as we kept to her schedule (which worked fine with us) she was happy.

Chester was just an old, happy dog who seemed to know that we'd rescued him from being put to sleep so he just behaved and really didn't need anything from us. He had an annoying barking habit but other than that, he was fine.

And now we have this high-maintenance, diva dog (I say that with great affection!). The idea of having to use commands to pee and poop is completely new to us, which is why we didn't jump right on it in the beginning. Now that Tony has taken the obedience class and is more up to speed with commands, we're starting to explore more what Monday already knows. Maybe I will suggest to him to start working on get busy and do your business when she is outside.

As always, great suggestions everyone. I really like how helpful everyone here is. I couldn't have done this without you guys!

L


----------



## caseyf6

I find this whole thread fascinating.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Me, too!  Love reading this thread, even though I don't even have a dog.

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Here are some pictures of Monday on the porch last night. Because it was dark, it's hard to see her face. Sorry about that!


----------



## Leslie




----------



## Leslie




----------



## Leslie

It's Sunday, so breakfast treat day...bacon! My husband puts the bacon slices neatly in the cold pan, turns the heat on, and goes into the pantry to get a plate. When he comes back (30 seconds later) Monday has managed to snag three slices of bacon out of the pan and eat them. We've gotten used to moving the butter and bread off the counter, but stealing bacon right out of the pan? Seriously?

L


----------



## Jane917

Leslie said:


> It's Sunday, so breakfast treat day...bacon! My husband puts the bacon slices neatly in the cold pan, turns the heat on, and goes into the pantry to get a plate. When he comes back (30 seconds later) Monday has managed to snag three slices of bacon out of the pan and eat them. We've gotten used to moving the butter and bread off the counter, but stealing bacon right out of the pan? Seriously?
> 
> L


I wish you had a video camera covering the theft!  I once had a cocker spaniel who got up on the dining table and consumed an entire freshly made blueberry pie! Picked the blueberries myself. Blue footprints all over the kitchen floor.


----------



## Leslie

Jane917 said:


> I wish you had a video camera covering the theft!  I once had a cocker spaniel who got up on the dining table and consumed an entire freshly made blueberry pie! Picked the blueberries myself. Blue footprints all over the kitchen floor.


I know. A video would be nice. I can't imagine how she did this. One slice at a time? All three at once? She is a food thief, that's for sure!

L


----------



## Amyshojai

Whisker-lickin' good! LOL! 

Those counter cruising canines need serious watching. Thus far we've been fortunate with Magic. Although his head comes level with the table top, he's been a gentleman. He WILL go after anything in waste baskets or garbage cans so they're placed inside latched cabinets and/or set on top of counters. 

The answer, of course, is ... well, management.   Now you know, now you can be pro-active, and keep temptation out of reach and/or Monday away from temptation.


----------



## Leslie

Amyshojai said:


> The answer, of course, is ... well, management.  Now you know, now you can be pro-active, and keep temptation out of reach and/or Monday away from temptation.


We've gotten much better at moving things away from her reach and not leaving food on the counter. Still, it never entered my head (or my husband's) that she'd actually snatch food out of a pan. Fortunately, when she did it, the pan wasn't that hot--although maybe if she singed or nose or something that would be a deterrent for the future.

L


----------



## Amyshojai

Yep, I'd be really concerned over her flipping a pan of hot water or grease onto herself.


----------



## mom2karen

Our previous dog took the leftovers of a 5# pork roast off the counter one evening.  Hubby and I both thought the other had put it away after it had cooled down.  Didn't discover until we went to heat the leftovers that it was stolen.  

A few years later hubby, 2yo Karen and I went grocery shopping and brought the groceries into the kitchen.  Normal routine is to put them on the floor, go back for the other bags and then put everything away.  A few hours later hubby looked for the 6# roast we just bought and couldn't find it in the refrigerator.  He immediately looked in the yard for any scraps of butcher paper and doesn't find anything.  Dog doesn't look guilty, but we assume he did it.  3-4 days later the house starts smelling bad.  We look everywhere for the dead animal but can't find anything.  Karen and I are playing together when I go to put something into her play kitchen and discover the very dead roast in her fake refrigerator.  Guess she "helped" us put things away.


----------



## tessa

Sara our black standard poodle (RIP) never took anything off the table or counter she didn't have to
we had one cat who would toss food from counter or stove down to the others.  So we learned to guard  
our food. If you had to leave the table you would, 
1. ask someone to watch your food. 
2. put your dish in microwave  
3. take it with you.

  
Daisy hasn't started helping herself yet to anything on the table she just goes right to the garbage pails

which now  has 10# weight on it


----------



## Amyshojai

I still use this story in some of my articles--a friend who left a thawing Thanksgiving turkey in the frig and came home to find the cats (yes CATS!) pried open the frig, hocky-pucked the carcass around the linoleum and gnawed off one drumstick. 

She served a lame bird. And installed a bungee cord around the frig to keep out feline marauders.


----------



## loonlover

I had a Siamese cat that really liked bacon.  You didn't put it on the table until someone was seated at the table.

So far, our poodle hasn't stolen food, but I do have to be sure dirty pans are out of her reach, especially something that was used for frying.

One of our Great Danes licked the icing off one half of a chocolate cake and ate a tub of margarine that was left out of the fridge.  We were getting ready for work when he got to the cake (I didn't contribute to the potluck at work that day).  The margarine was eaten after we left for work.


----------



## mom2karen

Love these stories of pets and food trouble!


----------



## Meb Bryant

I once had a poodle. He ate blankets, carpets, wallets, belts, shoes, sheets, newspapers, etc. When he threw up in my husband's boots, I was told, "Either the dog goes or I go." After several minutes of mulling over the ultimatum, I agreed the dog should go. The next day I carried him to the pound. I cried all night long. The following day I returned to the pound, BOUGHT my own dog back and left with the mutt. The dog stopped chewing after his adoption/return. I still have the same husband.

Meb


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

loonlover said:


> One of our Great Danes licked the icing off one half of a chocolate cake and ate a tub of margarine that was left out of the fridge. We were getting ready for work when he got to the cake (I didn't contribute to the potluck at work that day). The margarine was eaten after we left for work.


I'm sure your coworkers were glad you didn't when you told them what had happened. My mom once served a wedding cake that our choc lab had eaten a bunch of (I wasn't there and was glad). She "repaired" the damaged area and made sure she was the one serving the cake and started from the non damaged side. In Sammy Joe (the dog)'s defense, this was the 1st time she had ever done something like that (get food off a table) and she was double digits @ the time.


----------



## Meb Bryant

Whatever is typed on KB, stays on KB.

Meb


----------



## MichelleR




----------



## Leslie

MichelleR said:


>


Hahahah, I had forgotten about that ad. And isn't that a great example of 80s hair? (On the woman, not the dog! LOL)

L


----------



## NogDog

Leslie said:


> Hahahah, I had forgotten about that ad. And isn't that a great example of 80s hair? (On the woman, not the dog! LOL)
> 
> L


I always laughed at the "What's it say? . . . I can't read!"


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

MichelleR said:


>


I find it amazing that the OPEN bag was dog level and not empty. That dog must be a much better behaved dog than I've ever seen.


----------



## Leslie

Here's Monday staring at the two greyhounds next door--one of her favorite things to do.










One greyhound is all white, the other is white with a few brown spots. They're fairly big for greyhounds and we've nicknamed them "the goats."

L


----------



## Amyshojai

Leslie said:


> Here's Monday staring at the two greyhounds next door--one of her favorite things to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One greyhound is all white, the other is white with a few brown spots. They're fairly big for greyhounds and we've nicknamed them "the goats."
> 
> L


Betcha she'd love to meet them and play! They'd likely out run her. Or are these the elderly dogs?


----------



## Leslie

Sorry I never answered your question, Amy. Yes, they are elderly and in fact, I think they may have moved out. I haven't seen them for a few days.

Here's a picture from yesterday which shows off Monday's long poodley legs!


----------



## Amyshojai

Wow, those are really poodley, LOL! 

For play dates you might check with the trainer or vet to see if there are owners/dogs nearby who might be interested. Could be win-win for everyone.

BTW I am SO going to steal the term "poodley"


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Caya and Cooper had funa t the river. Both turned out to enjoy the water. We were surprised by Caya's enthusiasim because she was so scared of the water last year. I guess being a year older makes a huge difference.

We were hoping to let the dogs run free because the property had a huge yard but it was not fenced in and they very quickly discovered the horse paddock across the street. We got them on their leashes and back in the house their first time out. Caya figured out how to open the screen door and she and Cooper went to chase the horses. We found them in the paddock, barking at the horses, in kicking range. They spent the rest of vacation with the front door to the house closed and on leashes outside of the house. I kept finding Caya sitting by the front door trying to look cute in order to get out.

We had bought some rope to make longer leads for them, we had 20 foot leads but wanted them to have more room to run. I left to go to the bathroom, came back outside and found that both had chewed through the rope. Fortunently they had not gone any where but they stayed on their 20 foot leads when we brought them out with us. 

That is until Cooper decided he wanted to join the croquet game and chewed through his harness and came to join us. (sigh)

Then there was the time Cooper jumped the barrier on the deck to get to me on the dock.

I think Cooper has real seperation anxiety issues, he does not like it when we are not near him although he does fine at home when we are at work and he is with Caya. His first 3 months with us when he was in his crate he was a mess. I am not sure what to do about the seperation anxiety. He has to be near Scott or I, we noticed that for the most part he has to be near me. He started scratching at the door when I am sleeping in and Scott is up with them. 

Cute fur babies but I want him to be happy and I am not certain he is happy when we are not around. I am out of town this weekend, it should be interesting to see how he does with my being gone.


----------



## Amyshojai

Funny you should mention separation anxiety--I just posted an article on that this past weekend. Maybe something there will help.

http://puppies.about.com/od/BehaviorProblems/a/Puppy-Separation-Anxiety.htm


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Thanks Amy. Cooper is fine at our house now that he is in the hall with Caya but when he was alone in his crate he was a disaster. I think the vacation house threw him because it was a new place, with new smells, and a new lay out. He strongly prefers to be in eye sight with my Hubby or I. We have just started with a command to keep the dogs out of the kitchen. "Rug" is new. Caya gets it, she sits or lays on the rug because she knows she will get random treats. Cooper will go there when a treat or ball is offered but will start to creep into the kitchen and under our feet.

I think most of Cooper's barking and the like is associated with a lack of confidence and that is a part of why he wants to be near us all the time.


----------



## Amyshojai

Hi Cobbie, Norman just sounds like a love bug. Some dogs just enjoy close contact and others don't need close contact but do go nuts when left alone. And ProfCrash, you're right that the crate is not always a "happy place" for dogs. Hard to have a one-size-fits-all because our pets are such individuals. 

My Magical-dawg has improved as he matures. He used to want us in eyesight all the time. Now he'll chill out in the next room with no problem and I can even work upstairs while he stays downstairs. Some of that has to do with the cat guarding the stairs though. *s*


----------



## MamaProfCrash

heheheh

Caya was pretty attached to us for her first few months but grew more adventerous. She had been abandoned on the road, brought to a shelter, picked up by the rescue, and than adopted by us. We know that she went from the shelter, to rescue, to us in a period of two weeks. We expected her to have some issues with seperation and she was fine. She was cool in her crate and would have been out of it more quickly if she didn't have an issue with excitment pees whenever we came home and she was out of her crate.

Cooper was brought to the shelter with his litter and then picked up by the rescue. I think he was there for about three weeks before he came home with us. He hated the crate. hated, hated, hated the crate. We did treats. We did in and out of the crate with us in the room. We did in, leave the room for five mnutes, come back. He would be whining, crying, and jumping in the crate (even with the divider in) in about 1 minute. He broke out of the crate three times when we were at work. He never destroyed anything in the house when he got out, he just really hated the crate. It was impressive.

He loves to chew but has stuck to towels and sheets with only one shoe partially munched on. He chews when he is bored but the only toy that can hold his interest is a tennis ball or squeaker ball. If we play fetch with him the ball lasts for a while. If we let him play with the ball alone he chews it up in about 30 minutes. If he doesn't have a tennis ball he turns to chasing his tail and eating paper with occassional chew sessions on rubber rings we use for tug. So if anyone knows of something tennis ball size that is a bit more chew proof please let me know. We both play tennis but are going to run out of used tennis balls fast. 

I guess I figure he will out grow some of these issues but it is going to be hard to take him on vacation because I would not be comfortable leaving him in a hotel or a house alone if we want to go out to eat or something that we cannot bring him to.


----------



## Leslie

Amyshojai said:


> Wow, those are really poodley, LOL


They certainly are. She shows why poodles are circus dogs--I read somewhere that poodles are the only dogs who can walk on their hind legs.



> For play dates you might check with the trainer or vet to see if there are owners/dogs nearby who might be interested. Could be win-win for everyone.


We actually have connected with a guy, Mike, and his GSD puppy, Dee. They live close by and Dee loves our big backyard. They've been over a few times in the past few weeks.



> BTW I am SO going to steal the term "poodley"


We learned it from Bonnie...

L


----------



## caseyf6

Profcrash, how about those funny kong toys?  That's about the same size but much harder to chew.


----------



## Amyshojai

caseyf6 said:


> Profcrash, how about those funny kong toys? That's about the same size but much harder to chew.


They come in all shapes and sizes: http://www.kongcompany.com/

You can stuff 'em with smelly/tasty treats, too. In this hot weather, you can take chicken broth, make a slurry with treats in the blender, put in the Kong (or other puzzle toy), then freeze for "pup-sicle" chewing and licking fun. That can make a mess, though as it melts *s*


----------



## Leslie

We didn't use the Kongs much when Monday first came to us, even though Bonnie did. At first, Monday didn't seem to want to eat from them. I think it was all part of her adjustment. But know, we give her two or three Kongs a day. We fill them up with her food, run warm water through, seal the end with peanut butter and then put in the freezer. We usually have 6 in there at a time. She likes the Kongs now, plays with them, eats out of them...they keep her occupied. They work for us.

L


----------



## MamaProfCrash

He has Kongs but does not play with them without treats in them. 

We have to be careful with treats because Caya and Cooper can both be aggressive towards the other when food is involved. They are fine at meal time and with Kongs but we have had several bad experiences with rawhide. Caya likes to play with hers and Cooper eats his pretty fast (45 minutes). A few hours later Caya is carrying hers around looking for places to hide it and tossing it around to play with and Cooper decides he wants it. Last time this happened I ended up with a few small bite marks from separating the two. I put Cooper on his leash and kept him with me but Caya would not go near the rawhide. 

It is a bummer because Caya loves carrying around her rawhide and playing with it but she can't with Cooper. 

Needless to say, I am hesitant to leave the dogs alone with treats because  I am worried about the outcome


----------



## MamaProfCrash

So I am trying a Kong treat ball with no treat and it is working better then I thought. Cooper pouted a bit looking for a tennis ball but is now happily playing fetch in the house with it. 

Thanks for the advice, sorry for dismissing it before trying it. 

heheheh and now he has it in his mouth and is shaking it and trying to munch it. hmmm how much can a Kong ball take?


----------



## Amyshojai

Hey that's great! 

Every pet is different. I've had some dogs deconstruct the so-called "indestructible" toys but Kongs do tend to hold up pretty well. Better than tennis balls anyway. *s*


----------



## HAGrant

I've had a great time reading the comments and am glad to see Monday is adjusting to her new home. It's wonderful that you adopted a rescue dog.

I adopted my beautiful collie Jennie (original name Glinda) from Collie Rescue in Virginia. Someone found her starving and matted along a road in West Virginia and put her in a rural pound, where she stayed for two weeks. Finally a vet saved her life, took her out of the pound, and gave her to Collie Rescue, where she lived for two and a half months. She was so timid nobody wanted her. Her ad said "loves cats" and "if you're a couch potato, this is your dog," so I knew we were made for each other. She's lived with me for six years now and is the most wonderful dog I've ever had. She even comes to work with me and stays by my desk. Rescue dogs make great companions.


----------



## Amyshojai

LOVE that story (and picture) of Jenny with her cat-friend. Now I feel all warm-and-fuzzy....gotta go hug my fur kids.


----------



## HAGrant

Amyshojai said:


> LOVE that story (and picture) of Jenny with her cat-friend. Now I feel all warm-and-fuzzy....gotta go hug my fur kids.


Thanks, Amyshojai! There's nothing like a furbaby... or two or three or six.


----------



## Leslie

Hi HAGrant, welcome to the thread and thanks for sharing your story! Jennie is a beautiful dog...thanks for that picture.

Monday's original name was "Jackie" which I am not sure I've revealed to anyone in this thread so far. Personally, I think it's pretty awful (it has something to do with Jackie Onassis and that's why she has a pink patent leather collar with rhinestones...or at least that is what Bonnie told me). Anyway, Bonnie re-trained her to the name Monday in 24 hours and we haven't thought twice about changing it.

Thanks to all who join in and chat on this thread. I am glad you are here!

L


----------



## HAGrant

Leslie said:


> Hi HAGrant, welcome to the thread and thanks for sharing your story! Jennie is a beautiful dog...thanks for that picture.
> 
> Monday's original name was "Jackie" which I am not sure I've revealed to anyone in this thread so far. Personally, I think it's pretty awful (it has something to do with Jackie Onassis and that's why she has a pink patent leather collar with rhinestones...or at least that is what Bonnie told me). Anyway, Bonnie re-trained her to the name Monday in 24 hours and we haven't thought twice about changing it.
> 
> Thanks to all who join in and chat on this thread. I am glad you are here!
> 
> L


Thanks, Leslie, glad to be here... and I couldn't resist a conversation about dogs. Monday is a good name, plus it's different. I've never met a standard poodle, but I've heard they are very smart and make good watchdogs. I once saw a TV news clip about a standard poodle named Noodle the Poodle who went to an elementary school and entertained the kids... or maybe it was a hospital.

I take my collie Jennie to visit a nursing home about once a month, plus she went today to a summer program for poor neighborhood kids at a local church. She is shy, so the teachers told the kids to pet her gently (there were about 30 children). It's a good experience not only for Jennie, but the kids, too, because some of them are afraid of dogs.


----------



## caseyf6

What a gorgeous, sweet dog Jennie seems to be!!


----------



## HAGrant

caseyf6 said:


> What a gorgeous, sweet dog Jennie seems to be!!


Thanks, caseyf6. Yes, she's the love of my life. She is very sweet and as quiet as a cat. I tell people her father was a collie and her mother was a stuffed toy.


----------



## Amyshojai

Quiet collie...that's a GOOD thing! I grew up with Shelties, little noise-makers. *s*


----------



## Leslie

We just had a Monday "manic moment" (more like manic 60 minutes). It started at dinner (again). We've gotten pretty good at making her sit and stay but she has a hard time maintaining the stay. Finally, when we were close to finished eating my daughter offered to take her for a walk. When they got back she still was a little hyper. This is the time when she'll run around and find all sorts of strange things to carry around and chew, and doesn't like to give them up. Tonight she found: a bottle of hair conditioner; a loaf of French bread; a shoe; and the brush we use to clean the toilet (in its brush holder). I did manage to get everything away from her without incident. Then she ran around in circles for a few minutes, tried to chew the leg of her bed and then collapsed and went to sleep. I know she's really out and sleeping soundly because her breathing is slower and deeper. She'll move, of course, because she doesn't want to sleep out here on the porch by herself, but she is essentially out until 6 or 6:30 am tomorrow morning.

At times it is so obvious this dog is in her toddler phase...LOL!

L


----------



## HAGrant

Amyshojai said:


> Quiet collie...that's a GOOD thing! I grew up with Shelties, little noise-makers. *s*


Shelties are precious. They make good watchdogs. Were any of your shelties rescue dogs?

My Jennie is too quiet, but she has more confidence than she used to have. She did not bark the entire time she was in rescue. They said she would freeze and look around the house, terrified -- they thought she'd never been indoors before. She also has gouges in her teeth, which means somebody left her in a crate or a cage all the time when she was a puppy. Now she barks at the mailman and the UPS truck and has her own couch... here she is on the Gettysburg battlefield.


----------



## HAGrant

Leslie said:


> We just had a Monday "manic moment" (more like manic 60 minutes). It started at dinner (again).. At times it is so obvious this dog is in her toddler phase...LOL!
> 
> L


So hilarious! A little shampoo, a loaf of bread... sounds like she is getting variety in her diet.

Years ago we buried a housekey inside an empty pill bottle in the garden and put a statue of Thumper the rabbit over it to mark the spot. When we adopted a puppy, he would carry Thumper around in his mouth, so we never found the key again.


----------



## Amyshojai

HAGrant said:


> Shelties are precious. They make good watchdogs. Were any of your shelties rescue dogs?
> 
> My Jennie is too quiet, but she has more confidence than she used to have. She did not bark the entire time she was in rescue. They said she would freeze and look around the house, terrified -- they thought she'd never been indoors before. She also has gouges in her teeth, which means somebody left her in a crate or a cage all the time when she was a puppy. Now she barks at the mailman and the UPS truck and has her own couch... here she is on the Gettysburg battlefield.


Lovely photo! Nope, none of our Shelties were rescues. But one was a special needs--Mac had severe HD and was bunny-hopping by 5 months, then had seizures. Mom was offered a "replacement" puppy but couldn't give him up so we ended up with three dogs at once. Mac was the sweetest boy.


----------



## Amyshojai

LOL Monday! 

Dogs love to play "keep away" too so some of that may just be Monday wanting a game of "betcha can't take THIS away from me!"  A trick for the times you really gotta get it (it's dangerous or the dog threatens or whatever)--have a "trade" ready. Offer something that the dog loves waaaaaay more than whatever contraband might be and offer to swap.


----------



## HAGrant

Amyshojai said:


> Lovely photo! Nope, none of our Shelties were rescues. But one was a special needs--Mac had severe HD and was bunny-hopping by 5 months, then had seizures. Mom was offered a "replacement" puppy but couldn't give him up so we ended up with three dogs at once. Mac was the sweetest boy.


That's so sad about Mac -- what is HD?

Shelties are so cute, but I had to have the Supersize version. The only downside - all the fur, but then fur is a way of life.


----------



## Amyshojai

HAGrant said:


> That's so sad about Mac -- what is HD?
> 
> Shelties are so cute, but I had to have the Supersize version. The only downside - all the fur, but then fur is a way of life.


HD=hip dysplasia.


----------



## crebel

Leslie said:


> We just had a Monday "manic moment" (more like manic 60 minutes). It started at dinner (again). We've gotten pretty good at making her sit and stay but she has a hard time maintaining the stay. Finally, when we were close to finished eating my daughter offered to take her for a walk. When they got back she still was a little hyper. This is the time when she'll run around and find all sorts of strange things to carry around and chew, and doesn't like to give them up. Tonight she found: a bottle of hair conditioner; a loaf of French bread; a shoe; and the brush we use to clean the toilet (in its brush holder). I did manage to get everything away from her without incident. Then she ran around in circles for a few minutes, tried to chew the leg of her bed and then collapsed and went to sleep. I know she's really out and sleeping soundly because her breathing is slower and deeper. She'll move, of course, because she doesn't want to sleep out here on the porch by herself, but she is essentially out until 6 or 6:30 am tomorrow morning.
> 
> At times it is so obvious this dog is in her toddler phase...LOL!
> 
> L


Whew! Everybody gets a work out. Is anyone else singing after reading Leslie's post? "Just another manic Monday, whoa whoa..."


----------



## Leslie

Yes, Chris, we sing that song a lot around here...LOL.

My son Lance and his gf Jocelyn came over for lunch today. The Animal Refuge League was having a "cat extravaganza" (they had more than 360 cats up for adoption last Thursday) so we went over to look at the cats. I don't know if they were hiding the young ones or they had all been adopted, but all we saw were elderly cats--the youngest was 11 and the oldest 16! Fortunately, Jocelyn wasn't tempted by any of those.

Then, just for fun, we went to look at the dogs. There was a very cute 3 mo old beagle puppy who had already been adopted. There was also a pair of cocker spaniels (4 years old)--one brown and white and one brown--that they were offering as a two-for-one special. I was tempted but the last thing I need is 3 dogs! There were also a bunch of pit bulls. I don't know much about pit bulls besides the terrible stories I read in the paper. I imagine they must be hard to place.

We came home empty handed which is probably a good thing, although Jocelyn was tempted to buy Monday a pair of doggie sunglasses! LOL.

L


----------



## Amyshojai

Well....I have a book (not on Kindle) on the American Pit Bull Terrier and they are probably one of the easiest of the terrier breeds to train. Lovely dogs. Sadly, any "bad dog" story often ends up being blamed on a pit bull (even when they're not) and...

Amy stop. Off...off...soap..box...now! *s* 

As for the elderly cats, since they live often into their late teens, adopting a 7 year old kitty probably would offer as many years of delight as getting a puppy. Very different of course. Should never adopt if you're not sure. Kittens do tend to get adopted first of course, but there are always very needy adult cats that you'll already know will be a lap cat, or playful, or "fill in the blank" a known quantity. Kittens change...sort of like Monday going through her adolescence, kittens also change from snuggle/playful to an adult "different" personality and it's pretty hard to predict. 

Which may be another reason there are so many adult cats needing homes. (whoops...dang it, off the OTHER soap box...)


----------



## prairiesky

HAGrant, I also have a collie and I am flumoxed with her coat.  Your Jennie looks so well groomed.  I can't get through my Skyla's coat.  What do you use?  I can "furminate" the top layer, but the undercoat, not so much.  The hair on her butt in so dense.  I don't want to shave her down, but I feel like I am fighting a losing battle (not to mention the hair in my house in little clumps).  I know that she needs to be totally brushed thoroughly, just don't know what to use to get it done.  I might add that she doesn't really enjoy a brushing.  I am usually covered in hair from my head to my toes.


----------



## Amyshojai

I suspect the E-Z Groomer might work better for the double-coated dogs. Here's a review for a cat site on shedding, but they work even better for dog fur:

http://cats.about.com/od/amyshojai/fr/review-ez-groomer.htm


----------



## HAGrant

prairiesky said:


> HAGrant, I also have a collie and I am flumoxed with her coat. Your Jennie looks so well groomed. I can't get through my Skyla's coat. What do you use? I can "furminate" the top layer, but the undercoat, not so much. The hair on her butt in so dense. I don't want to shave her down, but I feel like I am fighting a losing battle (not to mention the hair in my house in little clumps). I know that she needs to be totally brushed thoroughly, just don't know what to use to get it done. I might add that she doesn't really enjoy a brushing. I am usually covered in hair from my head to my toes.


Hi, prairiesky. I confess I take my collie to a groomer once a month. Since I live in a tiny town, it only costs $30 - grooming in an urban area would cost a lot more. The groomer gives her a deep brushing, bathes her, and cuts her nails.

I tried to do it myself when I adopted her and gave up -- I gave her an ear infection because I got water in her ears, plus her fur never looked good. It would take me hours to dry her in the winter because I don't own a commercial dryer.

However, the collie rescue I adopted her from (www.savecollies.org) grooms all their dogs themselves. They showed me the type of brush to use and how to work on her fur. I can't remember the name of the brush -- I think it was the one with tiny pin bristles, but I'm not sure. They showed me how to part her fur, hold it with one hand, and brush/pull with the other hand so you don't break the fur.

Since I take her to a groomer, I only do minimal brushing now. You might call or email a collie rescue group and ask them about the tools and the right way to groom a collie. If I can remember, the next time I take her to the groomer (about 3 weeks from now) I will ask your questions and post what she says.


----------



## Leslie

I never paid attention to groomers before we got Monday, since we never had a dog that needed to be groomed but now...it's a monthly expense and worth every penny. We do the day-to-day brushing and keeping the mats out of her ears but I really like taking her to the groomer and getting the clipping and so on done right. Plus I think Monday likes it too (and it is a change of pace). She looks great when she comes home, I know her ears and nails have been taken care of...for dogs that need grooming, I have to say, I have become a groomer convert! LOL (Read earlier in this thread...we mused about learning to do it ourselves...no longer!)

L


----------



## HAGrant

Leslie said:


> I never paid attention to groomers before we got Monday, since we never had a dog that needed to be groomed but now...it's a monthly expense and worth every penny. We do the day-to-day brushing and keeping the mats out of her ears but I really like taking her to the groomer and getting the clipping and so on done right. Plus I think Monday likes it too (and it is a change of pace). She looks great when she comes home, I know her ears and nails have been taken care of...for dogs that need grooming, I have to say, I have become a groomer convert! LOL (Read earlier in this thread...we mused about learning to do it ourselves...no longer!)
> 
> L


I agree, a groomer does such a better job. I have to laugh about trying to dry my collie with a blowdryer -- her hair would have strange swoops to the side where I tried to brush and blow it out.


----------



## Sandpiper

My Border Terrier needs to be hand stripped.  Try to find a groomer who does that??!!  I've found ONE in my area.  

"Do you hand strip?"  "No.  Too time consuming."

Happy Birthday, Burke.  He is four months old today.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I know folks with Pit Bulls. You need to make sure that they know you are the alpha but they are great dogs. If you read up on them you will find that they have many great traits but they do seem to require a more experienced dog owner. They do have traits that can make them very dangerous but you have to work with them to bring those traits out. 

When you think about the number of pit bulls living in the world and the number of cases you hear about pit bulls attacking humans you realize that it is a rare event. They are no different then any other dog, give them love, attention, and train them well and they will be wonderful pets.

I am on vacation and miss my puppies.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

ProfCrash said:


> I know folks with Pit Bulls. You need to make sure that they know you are the alpha but they are great dogs. If you read up on them you will find that they have many great traits but they do seem to require a more experienced dog owner. They do have traits that can make them very dangerous but you have to work with them to bring those traits out.
> 
> When you think about the number of pit bulls living in the world and the number of cases you hear about pit bulls attacking humans you realize that it is a rare event. They are no different then any other dog, give them love, attention, and train them well and they will be wonderful pets.


I have thought for a long time that it's the Pit Bull *owner*, not the Pit Bull that deserves all the shame. Leaving a dog completely alone w/ a baby or a toddler is a no no, I don't even let my pug stay around DD (2 yrs old) alone w/ out frequent check ups. I've never even seen Gizmo react violently towards her. Gizmo is a firm "flight" dog. She has no fight, but I still don't want either her or DD hurt.


----------



## prairiesky

Thank you all for the replies about grooming my collie.  Short of taking her to a groomer, I will keep trying to brush through all that hair.  That EZ-Groomer looks like it might work!


----------



## Amyshojai

prairiesky said:


> Thank you all for the replies about grooming my collie. Short of taking her to a groomer, I will keep trying to brush through all that hair. That EZ-Groomer looks like it might work!


The EZ-Groomer is CHEAP too! Love the story how he came up with the idea (fish backbone? wow!)


----------



## Jane917

Amyshojai said:


> The EZ-Groomer is CHEAP too! Love the story how he came up with the idea (fish backbone? wow!)


Love the looks of the EZ Groomer. Thanks for suggesting it. I will order one soon.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

While I was in France the past two days, I saw lots of dogs, including a few miniature poodles but no standards, like Monday. I saw a very pretty King Charles spaniel (isn't that what Jack is, Jane?) and I took a picture, which I will post when I get back to my own computer. I am surprising myself with how much I miss Monday!

L


----------



## Jane917

Leslie said:


> Good morning,
> 
> While I was in France the past two days, I saw lots of dogs, including a few miniature poodles but no standards, like Monday. I saw a very pretty King Charles spaniel (isn't that what Jack is, Jane?) and I took a picture, which I will post when I get back to my own computer. I am surprising myself with how much I miss Monday!
> 
> L


You are in France? How exciting! Don't you just love it how dogs are everywhere in public places in Europe? Yes, Jack is a Cavalier King Charles Spaniel. His daddy is a champ from England, where the CKCS is one of the most popular breeds.


----------



## Leslie

I am in Switzerland now, but here is Jack's friend in France...seen at a cafe in Riquewihr.


----------



## Leslie

Meanwhile, back home in Maine, Monday was groomed yesterday so the family sent me this picture to ease my dog-missing-ness. This photo really shows off her long poodley legs!


----------



## Amyshojai

I loved it on a trip to England where dogs were welcome everywhere, cafes, shops--and of course were so well behaved! Loved the Cav picture, gorgeous doggy. And the poodly legs of our fav online poodly poodle. *s*


----------



## caseyf6

Her legs are SO poodly...  Love them.  Is she as amazingly soft as she looks?


----------



## Meb Bryant

I wish I had poodly legs instead of fluffy legs.

Meb


----------



## Leslie

caseyf6 said:


> Her legs are SO poodly... Love them. Is she as amazingly soft as she looks?


Yes, she is. I like petting her because she doesn't shed.

L


----------



## Leslie

Meb Bryant said:


> I wish I had poodly legs instead of fluffy legs.
> 
> Meb


Hahahah! Good one!


----------



## Leslie

Monday is enjoying the Labor Day weekend and looking forward to having a holiday on Monday. Here are some pics...she took a swim in the river and is now happily relaxing.


----------



## NogDog

She looks at tired as I feel today.


----------



## Leslie

NogDog said:


> She looks at tired as I feel today.


She seems pretty mellow.

Unfortunately, she's a black dog with black eyes so it is hard to get a good picture of her face. I just realized she looks eyeless in those pics...LOL.

L


----------



## Jane917

Leslie said:


> Unfortunately, she's a black dog with black eyes so it is hard to get a good picture of her face. I just realized she looks eyeless in those pics...LOL.
> 
> L


This reminds me of a friend's cocker spaniel named Chuck. Chuck was rescued from a neglectful home and lived with my friends for a happy 10 years. Chuck was a black cocker with black eyes.He had several health problems, including glaucoma. First one, then the other eye had to be removed in his later years. People who didn't know him didn't even notice! Since Chuck "saw' with his nose, not his eyes ( a spaniel trait), I don't think he ever even knew he had a handicap.


----------



## Amyshojai

Yes, black dogs are so hard to get good images. Magic at least has sable "cheek kisses" to contrast.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

We were thrilled this weekend. We had some guests over and Cooper didn't bark at any of them and barely tried to jump on any one. This is the first time that he has been truly mellow when we have had company over.

It was great that my cousin and her Fiance were finally able to see the puppy that we know and love. For once he wasn't the crazy dog.


----------



## Amyshojai

Awwww...Cooper is growing up!  

Magic, on the other paw, barked-bark-barked REAL LOUD when we went to Braums for ice cream...at somebody who got out of their car next to us. Then apologized cuz he wanted his treat.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Well, Cooper was not exactly well behaved on his walk so there is still room for improvement. Right now he is having fun with a tennis ball.


----------



## Buttercup

I've just read this thread and first off ... THANK YOU for rescuing Monday.  She is a beautiful girl and is so lucky to have landed in such a great home.  Doing rescue myself I am so thankful for those who will take on the dogs with issues and really give them time to settle in and work with them. 

My vet has a standard poodle that is at the office most of the time, her name is Zoey and she's very sweet, she and my Basset Miles have a little love affair going.


----------



## Amyshojai

Welcome to the thread Buttercup--your story about Zoey and Miles reminds me of my first shepherd. We tried to find an apartment when we moved here and most had a size/weight limit for pets. Only one manager would even listen to arguments and agreed to meet my very well behaved 75-lb dog. I didn't know at the time but she had a Toy poodle that HATED other dogs...and the "test" was for the two to meet.

LOVE at first sight! So funny to see that tiny dog jumping up for attention from my big dog (who was quite shy) and him basking in the attention.

We got the apartment and lived there 9 years--he died of old age at 13-1/2 and folks still ask about him. *sigh*


----------



## Leslie

Hi Buttercup and welcome! Glad to have you here. We're all crazy about Monday--both here at home as well as in this thread.

Right now I am waiting for Monday's friend Dee to come over with owner Mike. This is a guy and dog that Tony and Monday met in obedience class. He lives close by, in an apartment, so he and Dee like to come over and enjoy our big back yard and the river. She and Monday play together like wild things, so I am told. This will be the first time I've seen them together. On all their other visits, I've been at work. I'll report back!

Dee is a German Shepherd puppy--young, maybe 6-8 months? Mike got her as a rescue at 3 months. Apparently her original owner was in a bad car accident and had to give her up. He got her through the animal rescue group in Buxton.

L


----------



## Someone Nameless

Take pictures of the play date please.


----------



## Leslie

They are not the greatest pictures, but the dogs were running around. Dee is a GS/Sherpai (?) mix. She'll be 9 months old tomorrow. They are not sure how big she'll grow but are estimating 85-90 lbs. Right now, Monday is definitely the boss when they play. I wonder if that will change if/as Dee gets bigger?


----------



## Leslie




----------



## Leslie

Last picture from the day...










It's fun to watch them in the river. Monday swims, Dee doesn't. Monday swims out to fetch a stick and then when she comes back, Dee takes it away from her. Hopefully next time I can get a picture of that.


----------



## Leslie

I also want to point out...the dogs were having fun. No dogs were tortured or injured in this play session! LOL

L


----------



## Amyshojai

Leslie said:


> I also want to point out...the dogs were having fun. No dogs were tortured or injured in this play session! LOL
> 
> L


LOLOL!!! This made me smile--pictures too--the dogs are having a ball! What great pictures, too.

I would love to have your permission to share these pictures (with your copr notice of course!) on my blog and/or dogs.About.com site to help illustrate dog play. *s*


----------



## Leslie

Amyshojai said:


> LOLOL!!! This made me smile--pictures too--the dogs are having a ball! What great pictures, too.
> 
> I would love to have your permission to share these pictures (with your copr notice of course!) on my blog and/or dogs.About.com site to help illustrate dog play. *s*


Amy, I'd be flattered. Just post a link here so we can all read the article!

L


----------



## Leslie

One thing that was interesting was knowing that Mike had taken the same obedience class that Tony did (I only went to one class, out of 6). He and Dee were on the same wavelength as Monday and me which was very reassuring. I didn't worry that Dee was suddenly going to turn into some sort of crazy dog that her owner couldn't control. LOL. 

It also reminded me to look into the next session of obedience classes because they really do make a difference.

L


----------



## Amyshojai

Leslie said:


> Amy, I'd be flattered. Just post a link here so we can all read the article!
> 
> L


THANKS! I will do that!


----------



## Leslie

Inspired by Buttercup's comment, I decided to read back through this thread, which was entertaining and educational. Just a few notes:

1) Monday is still eating Turducken food. That's what she was eating when she came to us and we haven't seen any need to change it, since we can buy it locally.
2) She eats out of the Kong about 70% of the time. Otherwise, she eats out of the bowl. To be honest, eating is not high on her priority list of things to do.
3) We figured out all the grooming stuff (I think) although I haven't been obsessed with plucking her ears. I assume the groomer is doing that.
4) The crate disappeared very quickly (3 weeks?). To be fair, we have a small house and it was taking up a lot of room.
5) Obedience class was helpful and a good thing. I am interested in finding another class.
6) Monday likes to play with other dogs.
7) She's not as neurotic as I thought she might be. She's a pretty even-tempered dog who likes a routine that gives her a fairly active day (which happens with my husband at work). She falls off her schedule when the routine changes (ie, the weekend). 
 Poodles are smart.
9) Poodles have this great bouncy way of running that is lots of fun to watch.
10) Poodles like to swim.
11) While my husband was really "skeerted" of Monday before we got her, he is now a convert to having poodle in the household. See nos. 8, 9, and 10 to understand why.
12) We are really happy with this rescue dog.

L


----------



## Buttercup

Love the playtime pics!!  I'm so glad that Monday has a nice compatible play mate to have dates with.  So much fun!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I love the playtime pics because it means Caya and Cooper's play is normal.


----------



## Leslie

ProfCrash said:


> I love the playtime pics because it means Caya and Cooper's play is normal.


Yes. Dee got more ferocious looking than Monday did. Monday had more of a goofy smile and her tongue hanging out. LOL.

L


----------



## Amyshojai

Hey Leslie,

Monday and Dee are on the puppies.about.com blog! Thanks for sharing the pictures. Here's the direct link:

http://puppies.about.com/b/2011/09/09/puppies-playing.htm


----------



## Jane917

Amyshojai said:


> Hey Leslie,
> 
> Monday and Dee are on the puppies.about.com blog! Thanks for sharing the pictures. Here's the direct link:
> 
> http://puppies.about.com/b/2011/09/09/puppies-playing.htm


What a great article! Thanks, Amy.


----------



## Leslie

That is so great! Thank you, Amy! I'll have to send a link to Bonnie.

Dee was over playing again yesterday and may come by today, too. The only downside is that sometimes, instead of wearing Monday out, she gets more wound up. It's sort of like a little kid that is tired and should quit playing but doesn't want to stop. It makes me realize that living in a doggie daycare for 9 months was probably the worst thing in the world for her anxious personality. No wonder she was a nervous wreck!

L


----------



## Amyshojai

Yep, that makes sense about getting wound up from the play. Puppies that get too tired also can get irritable (again like babies). 

Just came from a photo shoot at a puppy adoption event. Took close to 100 pictures and only about 20 turned out well--lots of close ups of noses or blurry play, LOL!


----------



## Buttercup

My youngest basset who's now a year and 4 months would get like that.  So wound up he didn't know what to do with himself and would get into trouble (stealing things, general bouncing off the walls) just like a tired toddler.  When he'd get that way I'd put him in his crate and whammo, out like a light.


----------



## Leslie

There are days when I wonder if we should have stuck with the crate. I know it was a sense of security and all that. Trouble is, Monday wasn't particularly liking it and it was big and took up a lot of space in our little family sitting area (we had to rearrange the furniture to squeeze it in). So. And now she hasn't used it for so many months I wonder if she'd just be very resistant.

L


----------



## caseyf6

Love the photos...those are some SHARP looking teeth that Dee has.    Tails were up and obviously the dogs were happy though.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Leslie said:


> There are days when I wonder if we should have stuck with the crate. I know it was a sense of security and all that. Trouble is, Monday wasn't particularly liking it and it was big and took up a lot of space in our little family sitting area (we had to rearrange the furniture to squeeze it in). So. And now she hasn't used it for so many months I wonder if she'd just be very resistant.
> 
> L


We have the travel crate in our bedroom and Caya will occasionally wander into it looking for something. Neither dog has used it but the door does not stay open easily. I might try and remove the door to see if either one of them starts to use it.

I don't think I would like to spend my day in a crate so I can get why a dog wouldn't.


----------



## Amyshojai

It's really an individual thing whether or not the dog should stay in the crate. None should be in there all day, every day--they aren't VCR-pets to shove out of the way when it's not convenient for their humans, LOL! Space is a concern, of course. We finally moved Magic's crate from the kitchen into our bedroom, covered it with a blanket (his is wire and has a bed/pad inside) and leave the door open. That's his "toy box" where each morning I pick up all the toys he's scattered around and dump back inside. He'll sleep there sometimes, but mostly it's a happy pace to go select his toy-du-jour. *s* And so it has very pleasant associations during the rare times he MUST be confined when we've got workmen coming to the house, for instance. 

Smaller crates can be made to fit between a sofa and chair or under an end table, and made part of the furniture. The best crates offer the dog a PLEASANT place to escape--it's his place, not a spot for confinement/punishment necessarily but a retreat that the dog owns that smells like him, is snug and cave-like, and reduces (not increases) stress. 

Some dogs never want or need crates. Others thrive on them. And crates are enormously effective tools for training/management when used appropriately.


----------



## Jane917

Both Jack and Kona love their crates at night. As soon as they sense it it time for bed, they run down the hall and dive into their crates. Kona would not come out even if the door is left open, but if the door is left open on Jack's crate, he sits outside the crate and gives us the "stare." If you have know a cavalier king charles spaniel, you know the "stare." In the morning Kona just lays there until someone lets him out, but Jack starts pawing at the door to get out about 6am. Later in the day he will explore Kona's crate to see Kona just happened to leave a morsel of something in there. However, they never seek out their crates during the day.


----------



## Amyshojai

Cobbie, that's funny about Poochie not realizing he could sleep outside the crate! I do know of pups raised in kennel runs (cement floor) that had a very difficult time transitioning to peeing and pooping on grass--it scared 'em to death! That's another reason early socialization (positive experiences) to a wide variety of things is so important in pups.


----------



## Sienna_98

I'm going to put in my plug for crate-training.  Unless the dog proves to be truly claustrophobic (rare, but I've come across a few), all dogs should be crate-trained to the extent that they can be comfortable in a crate.  I'm not saying the dog needs to spend time in the crate every day, once it progresses beyond puppy hood, but having a crate around with the door off and they can use it as needed is good.

Why am I pushing this?  As of today, I have been out of my home for 9 days.  In all likelihood, we will be out for at least another week, possibly longer.  We had wildfires destroy my neighborhood.  Thankfully, based on aerial photos, I know my house is still standing.  (With the exception of one other, all the other homes in my cul de sac were destroyed).  I have 5 dogs and 2 cats and we are staying at a friends place.  The dogs are understandably stressed.  (As am I! )  The first day out my home I went out and bought a crate for the dog that has separation anxiety.  Today I'm borrowing a crate for another one of my dogs who is so stressed she's hiding under the kitchen table with a toy in her mouth (she's an intense dog, but not normally this neurotic).  Crates provide security in times like these, plus, if I didn't have such a generous friend, I would have had to board my dogs.  A crate with one of my shirts, socks, etc. is a security blanket for these guys in these times.  It keeps them safe as well during transportation (we had to leave w/o the crates b/c I had 15 minutes to load all the dogs/cats in my sedan and get out of harm's way).  Plus, I get to keep the friend who is helping us out, since my dogs aren't destroying his house.   You never, never know when something like this can happen and crate training when they are younger can pay dividends when life throws you a curveball!


----------



## Amyshojai

OMG, you're in the Bastrop fires? I'm so sorry--but thank God you got out with the fur-kids. We're still having fires here (some were ARSON the sobs!) but nothing to that extent. So very sorry for the loss of lives and property.

You're absolutely right about the crates. I hope you and your pets get to go home soon.


----------



## caseyf6

Sienna, what a GREAT reason to crate train.  Omigoodness...so glad you made it out and with all your furbabies.  Wow.  Prayers for RAIN for all of Texas (I keep looking around our neighborhood and fearing the worst...).


----------



## Sienna_98

Yep.  Thankfully I can still call Bastrop home.  It was very scary as I had been hanging out with a friend in Austin and about halfway home I realized that the big grey cloud in front of me was smoke from a fire.  My subdivision is right across from Bastrop State Park.  I was terrified I wouldn't get home in time and feared the worst.  As I drove in, there was a long line coming out as they had already issued the mandatory evacuation.  I was one of the last ones out and I only took 15 minutes to throw everything in the car.  We had a small fire earlier in the summer and I thought I would have to evacuate then, so thankfully I just left my photo albums packed as well as some paperwork in case we had another fire.  So, I was able to get out with the dogs, cats, essential paperwork, and a small suitcase.  Not a lot if I had lost my house like my neighbors did, but it was enough to keep me going the last week + (work has been kind enough to overlook my wearing jeans most of the week, LOL).  A lot of people lost everything, including their beloved pets because they were gone for the day/weekend as it was a holiday.  One of the bright spots was when the firefighters rescued a huge tortoise that kept following them.    They took it to the local animal shelter and it was subsequently reunited with its owners.


----------



## caseyf6

I told my husband today that I'll build the large-ish soft-sided crate and keep it in the back of our main (nice) vehicle-- just in case.  Then I can grab everything else but I have a place to put the cats.

The dry and the heat and the dying trees is starting to get to me.


----------



## Amyshojai

Yep, our grass ...and the roses...have been crunchy for months.


----------



## Leslie

Oh, Sienna, what an experience! I am glad you and your pets are safe. Keep us posted on how everything goes.

I am sure that if I needed to put Monday back in the crate, she'd go along with it and do just fine. After all, that was "home" for 9 months!

L


----------



## Sienna_98

Thanks all.  Central Texas had 4 sizeable fires on Labor Day, in all kinds of communities.  It's just so hot and dry here (and we're back in the 100's this week, ugh), that fire can strike anytime, anywhere. 

Leslie, I'm confident Monday would be fine.  I agree that dogs should not be crated all the time.  As long they were properly crate-trained as puppies, that stays with them.  I only keep one crate in my family room, and different dogs will hang out in that crate at different times.  I assume they do it whenever they feel the need for a little privacy, (or if they found a really good toy and don't want to share  ).  

I trained my cats the same as the dogs (they stayed in a large dog crate as young kittens whenever I wasn't home to supervise their explorations).  As a result, I was one of the few that I know that was able to get my cats out.  I just picked up a cat and put her in a crate and ditto to the 2d one.  Most of my friends' cats were so panicked, they couldn't get a hold of them, and they had to leave them behind, which was just an awful thing, on top of the loss of their home.  My poor cats had to be evacuate twice as I had left them with a friend that lived 12 miles away (I was trying to make it easier on my current host as he is not a cat person).  Well, a separate fire broke out in her area and she had to evacuate.  Strangers came in and helped load up the cats.  They couldn't believe it when the cats didn't struggle at all.  I never anticipated having to crate the cats in an emergency, but their early 'crate-training' may have saved their little kitty lives, so while I've always been an advocate for crate-training dogs, I've now added cats to that mantra.


----------



## Amyshojai

Crate training cats makes vet visits so much smoother, too! Just like with dogs if kitty considers it a normal and safe part of the routine, it's less stressful for the cat. Surveys have indicated cats get seen by vets less often than dogs in part because they're so stressed and difficult to get to the clinic. *sigh*


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Sienna: I am glad that you and your pets are all safe. When we were getting dumped on last week I was thinking that it would be nice to send that rain to Texas.


----------



## Sienna_98

Believe me, we wished for that rain!  Unfortunately, long-term forecast is for another La Nina, which means more warm, dry weather for the next 6 months, anyway.    Kinda reminds me of when I lived up North and the groundhog would see his shadow and you knew you had 6 more weeks of winter, LOL.


----------



## Leslie

Checking in on the thread...it's been a hectic few days. Nothing to do with Monday, just work.

So, all in all, Monday is a great dog and she's a really settled in well (hard to believe she's been with us 6+ months...her anniversary was on Sept. 9th!). The only thing that really bothers me still is when she gets super-aroused in the early evening and into dinner, which sometimes results in painful nipping. Plus, it interrupts dinner. So, starting today, we are going to try a trial of melatonin, 3 mg, given regularly every evening at 6 pm and see if that makes a difference. Bonnie used to keep Monday dosed on melatonin and Rescue Remedy; we tend to use it on a prn (as needed) basis. We'll try a more regular dose and see if that makes a difference.

In other news, we've been ordering bully sticks (Monday's favorite treat) from Amazon, but the price just went up from $17 for a two-pack to $60. HUH? I cancelled my recurring order and will be looking for a more affordable source of this tasty treat.

My husband and I went to the Farmer's Market this morning. Monday stayed in the car. There are lots of people who bring their dogs to the market. I saw one standard poodle who was struggling on her leash. I somehow doubt that Monday will ever be able to cope with the stress and excitement, even though she'd be the star of the show....LOL.

L


----------



## Amyshojai

That's weird about the bully sticks--I suspect it's a typo and for more than just a couple of the treats but for a multi-pack.

Here's a link for a "price grabber" comparison that has some lower prices but don't know if the numbers per package are the same:

http://about.pricegrabber.com/mrdr.php?url=http%3A%2F%2Fabout.pricegrabber.com%2Fsearch_attrib.php%2Fpage_id%3D1592%2Fform_keyword%3Dbully+sticks%2Frd%3D1%2Fst%3Dquery&mode=about_puppies

Let us know how the melatonin works.


----------



## Leslie

Checking in for fun...here's a silly picture from today.


----------



## Amyshojai

Hey, I put my dog on a pedestal too--but he won't stay here (figuratively or otherwise, LOL!)


----------



## mom2karen

Hijacking for a dog questions.... From the sounds we heard at 4:00 this morning, something got into the dog food bucket we have in the garage.  The door leading from the garage to the backyard was left open with a trash can blocking the entry to keep the dog out, but there is plenty of space for something to get in.  I'm guessing raccoon or possum, but will hopefully never know for sure since I'd rather it is gone when I get brave enough later today to open the door and check it out.  Do I need to dump the dog food?  

Love the shot of Monday!  That's a small area for such a large dog to jump on to.


----------



## Amyshojai

mom2karen said:


> Hijacking for a dog questions.... Do I need to dump the dog food?


I would, yes. Very small risk of transmitting something via saliva but ya never know. Dog food is cheap--dog lives ain't. *s*


----------



## mom2karen

Thanks Amy. Fortunately the bucket was only about 1/5 full so not a great loss.

PBS is showing part 1 of Dogs That Changed The World tonight on the show Nature. It's at 8:00 at my house. Part 2 is the next week.

_NATURE's two-part special Dogs That Changed the World tells the epic story of the wolf's evolution, how "man's best friend" changed human society and how we in turn have radically transformed dogs.

From the tiniest Chihuahua to the powerful and massive English Mastiff, modern domesticated dogs come in a bewildering array of shapes and sizes, with an equally diverse range of temperaments and behaviors. And yet, according to genetics, all dogs evolved from the savage and wild wolf - in a transformation that occurred just 15,000 years ago.

In Part One, "The Rise of the Dog," you'll learn about how the domestication of dogs might have taken place, including the theory of biologist Raymond Coppinger that it was the animals themselves - and human trash - that inspired the transformation. The genetic analysis of Peter Savolainen of the Royal Institute of Technology in Sweden has placed the origins of domesticated dogs - and those of the first dog - in East Asia. You'll also discover 14 dog breeds that controversial genetic studies show are the most ancient - and the best living representatives of the ancestors to all living dogs._


----------



## Amyshojai

Love some of those PBS specials!


----------



## caseyf6

Love the photo!


----------



## Leslie

Tomorrow is grooming day--I'll be sure to post a photo when she gets home. Monday hasn't been groomed (professionally, that is) since August so she is looking a little longer haired than usual. Bonnie was really into the long, fluffy-haired poodles but I like the day-to-day puppy trim better. We'll see what the groomer suggests now that fall is upon us.

Also, Monday is going back to school. We've signed up for a Wag Its Games class that starts November 6th. This is the same instructor who taught the basic obedience class we took in June and we really liked her. Carolyn suggested that Monday might like Wag It Games more than Intermediate Obedience at least at this point in her development (Carolyn calls Monday "an adolescent"). I am sure IO is in our future. Also Canine Good Citizen.

Here are some links:

http://www.wagitgames.com/Home_Page.html

Carolyn is the third one down on this page:

http://www.wagitgames.com/Certified_Instructors_.html

L


----------



## Leslie

Mike and Dee came over for a play date and, as usual, the dogs had a great time. Monday ended up swimming in the river which sort of wrecked her new beautifully groomed coat   --before I had even managed to take a picture. I tried to brush her out and get her fluffy again, but it never looks quite the same as when the groomer does it.

The groomer and I have decided we like her hair cut short: 3/8". It shows off her nice trim figure and long poodley legs. I think we'll stick with that, even in the winter.

L


----------



## Leslie

I just realized--today is Monday's six-month anniversary with us. She came to live here on April 9th. Boy, have these six months flown by!

L


----------



## GerrieFerrisFinger

We have a standy named Bogey. He weighs 80 and is a very tall dog. His major fault is that he's quite stubborn, which I understand is the nature of the breed. Smart dogs are "usually" headstrong and, like people, are creative in getting their way. That's probably why Monday is not taking to the crate. 
Good luck


----------



## Leslie

GerrieFerrisFinger said:


> We have a standy named Bogey. He weighs 80 and is a very tall dog. His major fault is that he's quite stubborn, which I understand is the nature of the breed. Smart dogs are "usually" headstrong and, like people, are creative in getting their way. That's probably why Monday is not taking to the crate.
> Good luck


Welcome to the Monday thread, Gerrie! Glad to have you here!

Bogey is a big boy! This time around, I wanted a dog under 50 pounds. Our previous dog, Chester, weighed about 75-80 pounds and he felt big and always seemed to be sprawled out and taking up half the room, whatever room he was in. LOL. Monday, at 46 pounds, is just the perfect size for us.

For Monday's six month anniversary, I switched her collar. The first one she had was looking a little shabby. Plus it had pictures of woodie station wagons and surfboards which felt a little too summery as we move into fall and winter. Now she is looking very pretty in her Wild West collar from Lupine, with matching leash and harness for walking.

http://lupinepet.com/medium-dogs/wild-west-3/wild-west-2

L


----------



## Jane917

Leslie said:


> For Monday's six month anniversary, I switched her collar. The first one she had was looking a little shabby. Plus it had pictures of woodie station wagons and surfboards which felt a little too summery as we move into fall and winter. Now she is looking very pretty in her Wild West collar from Lupine, with matching leash and harness for walking.
> 
> http://lupinepet.com/medium-dogs/wild-west-3/wild-west-2
> 
> L


Jack and Kona are dressed in Lupine Wild West too!


----------



## Leslie

I always knew you had good taste, Jane! Here are some photos from today. The groomer always puts on a little bandana...




























L


----------



## Amyshojai

Awwwwwww lovely! And happy "gotcha" day anniversary!


----------



## caseyf6

She always looks so sober-- content and happy, but sober.


----------



## Leslie

caseyf6 said:


> She always looks so sober-- content and happy, but sober.


She does have a serious look about her, I agree. She smiles once in a while but not when I have my camera handy...LOL

L


----------



## Leslie

Hard to believe, tomorrow is grooming day again. The time flies by! Sunday we start Wag It games. I'll report back about how that goes.

L


----------



## Amyshojai

Wag It games? Inquiring minds...


----------



## Leslie

Amyshojai said:


> Wag It games? Inquiring minds...


I'll know more tomorrow and will report back. Meanwhile, here are a few links:

http://wagitgames.com/

http://wagitgames.com/Classes_Seminars_Trials.html

We're taking the class with Carolyn Ross at Happy Tails in Portland.

L


----------



## Leslie

Monday was groomed today. She always looks great on grooming day. Plus, the groomer loves her. Bonnie was so worried about finding the right groomer but I think I hit the ball out of the park on my very first try.

That said, I think she's a little restless tonight.   I just took her for a walk and now my husband is pulling out various toys. She has the attention span of a gnat this evening and can focus for about 15 seconds, max.   We call this the "toddler down" period. Remember when your kids were little and went a little out of control before they crashed? That's where we are right now. It seems to be more intense on the weekend, I think because she hasn't been as busy here at home as she is during the day at work.

L


----------



## Amyshojai

Leslie said:


> Monday was groomed today. She always looks great on grooming day. Plus, the groomer loves her. Bonnie was so worried about finding the right groomer but I think I hit the ball out of the park on my very first try.
> 
> That said, I think she's a little restless tonight.  I just took her for a walk and now my husband is pulling out various toys. She has the attention span of a gnat this evening and can focus for about 15 seconds, max.  We call this the "toddler down" period. Remember when your kids were little and went a little out of control before they crashed? That's where we are right now. It seems to be more intense on the weekend, I think because she hasn't been as busy here at home as she is during the day at work.
> 
> L


Oh yes, dogs too tired (and esp puppies) can get cranky just like little kids.


----------



## Leslie

Amyshojai said:


> Oh yes, dogs too tired (and esp puppies) can get cranky just like little kids.


It's not cranky so much--more that she can't focus and doesn't know what she wants. And what she wants seems to be things that will get her into trouble--pulling pillows off the couch to chew, for example. She has Kongs, nylabones, squeaky toys all over the kitchen but instead she starts chewing my husband's backpack. She'll collapse--soon, I hope!

L


----------



## Leslie

We had our first Wag It Games class. It was fun. It started with obedience things: have the dog sit on your left, then walk around the dog to the other side (dog doesn't move). While walking forward, do a 360 around the dog (dog keeps moving). Walk forward, then turn and walk backwards for 5 steps, then back to forward. 

After practicing those moves, we started learning how to go through hoops, tunnels, and step through the ladder. Apparently these are foundational skills that will lead to future games. Monday seemed to enjoy it. It was more like playing rather than just straight obedience but there was plenty of obedience built in.

We need to practice "going to the mat" this week, as well as sitting on the right side (since Monday is so used to doing it on the left). We are looking forward to the next class. 

L


----------



## Amyshojai

Sounds like lots of fun. It's always ideal when you can turn learning into a game the dog enjoys. Same for people, too.


----------



## caseyf6

That sounds awesome!

I remember the evenings well when both girls would get restless like that...  The cats just get the zooms.  Then they CRASH.  We call that the kitty bug-bomb because it seems like all four of them just fall down where they were.


----------



## Jane917

Jack went to the groomer today, and is now quite the handsome stud.....though I guess he doesn't really qualify as a stud.

The groomer raises and shows standard poodles. His female (a white beauty) is going to deliver her first litter of 7 pups next week. He claims the father of the litter is #1 standard poodle right now. I have no idea who that would be, but I guess any poodle breeder would know. I hope I get to see the pups before they go to their new homes in 10-12 weeks. They are almost all spoken for. 

How is Monday doing?


----------



## Leslie

Jane917 said:


> How is Monday doing?


Monday is doing quite well. Thanks for asking, Jane! She went to the groomer last Saturday and because the weather is cooler, she didn't immediately jump into the river, so she was able to keep her grooming "look" for more than 20 minutes. For time being (and maybe forever) we're keeping her hair short and in a puppy cut. She's so active and playful--when we first met her and she was in the Continental cut, I thought she looked ridiculous. It just doesn't fit her personality. Maybe eventually she'll settle down but I suspect she'll always be playful.

One of the things I am wondering is because she has hair, not fur, does she need a winter coat? Jessie the greyhound needed a coat. Chester didn't. Between the fur and the fat, he kept himself plenty warm. Anyone have an opinion on this?

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I just rescued a Jack Russel Terrier mix. He's nine years old and I adore him already. 

Amy, just bought your book on aging dogs. I intend to keep Angelo (not my name for him) healthy and happy for a long time.


----------



## Leslie

Here are two photos from this week:



















L


----------



## Leslie

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I just rescued a Jack Russel Terrier mix. He's nine years old and I adore him already.
> 
> Amy, just bought your book on aging dogs. I intend to keep Angelo (not my name for him) healthy and happy for a long time.


Oh, Gertie, that's wonderful. Congratulations! Post pictures when you have them.

Maybe I should rename this thread to be for adopted rescue dogs. My son and his girlfriend just brought Marli home today:

http://www.nebcr.org/closeups/Marli01.html

We haven't met her in person but using the video on the iPhone we got to see her playing. She looks happy -- a little overweight. I suspect that might be because of the hypothyroidism. Heck, a few weeks of running around with Monday and we'll have her trimmed down in no time. 

They went through the whole adoption process--application, reference checks, home visit and were approved last week. They drove to NH and brought Marli home today. You can imagine that they are very excited. Now they have to learn dog sign language!

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Leslie said:


> Oh, Gertie, that's wonderful. Congratulations! Post pictures when you have them.
> 
> Maybe I should rename this thread to be for adopted rescue dogs. My son and his girlfriend just brought Marli home today:
> 
> http://www.nebcr.org/closeups/Marli01.html
> 
> We haven't met her in person but using the video on the iPhone we got to see her playing. She looks happy -- a little overweight. I suspect that might be because of the hypothyroidism. Heck, a few weeks of running around with Monday and we'll have her trimmed down in no time.
> 
> They went through the whole adoption process--application, reference checks, home visit and were approved last week. They drove to NH and brought Marli home today. You can imagine that they are very excited. Now they have to learn dog sign language!
> 
> L


Marli is absolutely beautiful. I guess her owners didn't want her because of her lack of hearing.

I don't know what happened to poor Angelo. He was a stray. He's healthy, quiet, housebroken. He knows stay and I can see that he'll learn a few more commands pretty easily. The only problem is he likes to run when he's on the leash. I can't run. But I can control him pretty well on a short leash.

It's only the first day and he has adapted very well to all the family members that dropped by to see him. I took both grandkids to PetSmart today to look at the dogs. They're having a nationwide adoption event today, tomorrow and Sunday. He got along great with the kids and climbed right in my lap to give me doggie kisses. How could I resist?


----------



## loonlover

Leslie said:


> One of the things I am wondering is because she has hair, not fur, does she need a winter coat? Jessie the greyhound needed a coat. Chester didn't. Between the fur and the fat, he kept himself plenty warm. Anyone have an opinion on this?
> 
> L


We have always kept Jetta with the short cut and have never felt she needed a coat. She never seems to mind going out in cold weather and doesn't act like she realizes it is cold. Granted, our winters are probably a little milder than yours. We have a big back yard for the dogs to run in and Jetta is the dog that runs around most of the time she is out.

And, congratulations on your son giving you a granddog. (We have 3 granddogs and see little prospect of having any grandchildren. )

Congratulations, Gertie, on your new dog. Enjoy!


----------



## Jane917

*Leslie*, congrats on the new granddog, Marli. She is beautiful. All my dogs have been taught sign language along with verbal commands, and almost all my dogs were deaf in old age! Actually, I signed with my kids when they were young too. Since I am a speech/language pathologist, it seemed so normal to me.

I love the poodle puppy clip, and if I had a poodle, I am sure that is what I would request. The standard poodle I saw today was owned by the groomer, so she had a typical poodle cut. Not sure what it is called.

Kona, the brittany, is pretty much a wash and wear dog. Takes no grooming at all, other than brushing.


----------



## Amyshojai

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I just rescued a Jack Russel Terrier mix. He's nine years old and I adore him already.
> 
> Amy, just bought your book on aging dogs. I intend to keep Angelo (not my name for him) healthy and happy for a long time.


Congratulations! I'm so pleased for you both. You made my day!

Marli is a lovely dog, congrats once again.

As for a coat for Monday--really it's up to her. If she's not out in the weather that much, it may not be needed. But she may be a style-conscious canine and want a nifty winter coat. *s* Wind and wet are the big problems with cold weather. As long as a doggy can get out of the weather (especially wind) they'll usually do okay. I just posted an article on hypothermia, so fyi:

http://puppies.about.com/b/2011/11/10/hypothermia-the-big-bad-cold.htm


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I got a little tee shirt for Angelo. It says "It's Freaking Cold." I got him a size medium, but he's got quite a belly. I'm taking the shirt back tomorrow to get a large. 

I'm going to try to knit him a sweater. He's black and white, so maybe a red and black sweater. 

Am I going overboard?


----------



## Amyshojai

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I got a little tee shirt for Angelo. It says "It's Freaking Cold." I got him a size medium, but he's got quite a belly. I'm taking the shirt back tomorrow to get a large.
> 
> I'm going to try to knit him a sweater. He's black and white, so maybe a red and black sweater.
> 
> Am I going overboard?


Heck-yes! GO OVERBOARD! That's why we get 'em, LOL! And I love the red and black sweater idea. Please post pix when you can.


----------



## Leslie

I want a picture of Angelo! And I like the name...there was a rescue poodle named Angelo that we considered before Monday. I don't think he's been adopted yet. 

Here's a picture of Marli, in case the other link stops working...










We'll have more pictures when we get to meet her in person.

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Here's Angelo.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ma_lake/6335432431/in/photostream/

I don't know why I can't post photos from Flickr but at least you can click on the link.


----------



## Amyshojai

Love the picture. What a smile!


----------



## Leslie

He is a cutie! Thanks for the picture.

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Thanks, guys. We haven't even had Angelo for 24 hours and already he's part of the family.

He hasn't barked yet. I told GS that when he does, we're all going to jump a mile.  

He has an appointment to be bathed this afternoon. I got a $10 off coupon from PetSmart. I'm sure he'll do fine.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

It is great that people are willing to adopt the older dogs and the handicap dogs. Admittedly, we wanted pups and did not go that route. I am thrilled that Angelo and Marli found wonderful homes. I am sure that they are going to bring much love and joy to their new families.


----------



## Amyshojai

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Thanks, guys. We haven't even had Angelo for 24 hours and already he's part of the family.
> 
> He hasn't barked yet. I told GS that when he does, we're all going to jump a mile.
> 
> He has an appointment to be bathed this afternoon. I got a $10 off coupon from PetSmart. I'm sure he'll do fine.


He may jump a mile, too! Enjoy the quiet...once he finds his voice you may miss the golden silence, LOL! My Magical-dawg loves baths. Well actually, he loves playing in the water, doesn't are about the suds.


----------



## Leslie

I love a bargain!

My husband decided Monday needed a coat, so off to LL Bean for some shopping. We found this coat:

http://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/61781?feat=2-SR0&attrValue_0=Brown&productId=1022747

Because I have a Bean Visa I get free monogramming so of course we had to have Monday's name added to it. Bean's also has a promotion: spend $50, get a $10 gift card. So I added this ball to the order:

http://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/40471?feat=pprv

which brought the total to $51, plus $2.55 in sales tax. Then, as I was checking out, I looked to see if I had any other coupons and I did: $50 worth! I applied all those. Total I had to pay: $3.55, and I got another $10 giftcard in the process. Not a bad deal at all!

L


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Leslie said:


> I love a bargain!
> 
> My husband decided Monday needed a coat, so off to LL Bean for some shopping. We found this coat:
> 
> http://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/61781?feat=2-SR0&attrValue_0=Brown&productId=1022747
> 
> Because I have a Bean Visa I get free monogramming so of course we had to have Monday's name added to it. Bean's also has a promotion: spend $50, get a $10 gift card. So I added this ball to the order:
> 
> http://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/40471?feat=pprv
> 
> which brought the total to $51, plus $2.55 in sales tax. Then, as I was checking out, I looked to see if I had any other coupons and I did: $50 worth! I applied all those. Total I had to pay: $3.55, and I got another $10 giftcard in the process. Not a bad deal at all!
> 
> L


Sound slike you could be on Extreme Couponing.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Leslie said:


> I love a bargain!
> 
> My husband decided Monday needed a coat, so off to LL Bean for some shopping. We found this coat:
> 
> http://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/61781?feat=2-SR0&attrValue_0=Brown&productId=1022747
> 
> Because I have a Bean Visa I get free monogramming so of course we had to have Monday's name added to it. Bean's also has a promotion: spend $50, get a $10 gift card. So I added this ball to the order:
> 
> http://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/40471?feat=pprv
> 
> which brought the total to $51, plus $2.55 in sales tax. Then, as I was checking out, I looked to see if I had any other coupons and I did: $50 worth! I applied all those. Total I had to pay: $3.55, and I got another $10 giftcard in the process. Not a bad deal at all!
> 
> L


What a deal and a very handsome coat.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Here's Angelo.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/ma_lake/6335432431/in/photostream/
> 
> I don't know why I can't post photos from Flickr but at least you can click on the link.


It looks like sharing is turned off for your photos there, Gertie, as the bbcode link is not available.

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> It looks like sharing is turned off for your photos there, Gertie, as the bbcode link is not available.
> 
> Betsy


Thanks for the tip. I'll see if I can find a place to turn it on.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Try this page

http://www.flickr.com/account/sharing/


----------



## Leslie

ProfCrash said:


> Sounds like you could be on Extreme Couponing.


Hahaha!



Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> What a deal and a very handsome coat.


Thank you. This, of course, assures that we'll have a very mild winter and she'll wear the coat twice. 

I would've liked it in a color other than brown--red would've been nice--but beggars can't be choosers, right? 

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Try this page
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/account/sharing/


I was able to link up to Twitter using that page. Also found that if I open the photo and right click on it, nothing happens, but if I right click on the smaller version (not thumbnail), I can right click and copy image location.



Leslie said:


> Hahaha!
> 
> Thank you. This, of course, assures that we'll have a very mild winter and she'll wear the coat twice.
> 
> I would've liked it in a color other than brown--red would've been nice--but beggars can't be choosers, right?
> 
> L


They had a beautiful houndstooth check coat at PetSmart today. I could wear my matching skirt when we go for walks. But, I didn't want to spend $30. They also had a nice red, but it had a shawl collar and I thought that was too girlie for my man.

We don't get as cold here as you guys do (did you get the matching booties?) so I decided to get some red plaid flannel and make Angelo's coat. I like the style you got for Monday and that should be pretty easy to put together. I like the idea of using velcro so I can adjust it for his 21" waist. 

No bath for my baby today. Couldn't get in touch with the Humane Society to get confirmation of his rabies shot. One of the volunteers said he would meet me at PetSmart with the info tomorrow so I made another appointment. Can't believe I didn't get a printout of his vaccinations, although they did list the few problems he had that were cleared up.


----------



## mom2karen

Congratulations to all the new adoptions!


----------



## Leslie

Marli came over to meet Monday yesterday. The two dogs got along just fine. Marli is a little chubbette--she definitely needs to slim down. Apparently, she was living on a farm and was a real border collie with a job herding sheep. Then she developed hypothyroidism, gained weight, and went deaf. Since she couldn't do her job anymore, the owners gave her up for adoption. The hypothyroidism was diagnosed once she was in foster care. She's on medication now and doing well although the hearing loss is permanent. Her coat is a little rough--I think that will look better, too, when her thyroid gets under good control. 

She's a sweet girl and loves to play catch with a ball. I think Monday will enjoy having a friend at work.  

L


----------



## Amyshojai

Was Marli adopted by you or a co-worker? She sounds like fun!


----------



## Leslie

Amyshojai said:


> Was Marli adopted by you or a co-worker? She sounds like fun!


She was adopted by my son and his girlfriend. I posted a picture earlier in the thread. My husband took some photos yesterday but he hasn't emailed them to me yet.

L


----------



## Amyshojai

Oh duh...I wondered why that note about "blind" and "hypo" sounded familiar. It's Monday morning (no offense Monday-Dawggie, LOL!)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

No luck getting Angelo's records. The volunteer found the entry for the rabies shot, but no date. I called there today and they told me that they will mail me the records when they get around to it. In those words. I'm going up there on Wednesday to get the records. I have to pick up his pills anyway.

We gave him a bath on Sunday and he was such a good boy, until after his bath. He jumped out of the tub very nicely, but wouldn't let me dry him. He ran into the living room and rubbed his ears and his head on the carpet. Then he rolled over and over, grabbing at his toys. After a few minutes, he settled right down to his usual placid self. Scared the heck out of us. 

He did it again today when we came home. Had to leave him alone for a couple of hours, but everything was fine. He was a little excited to see us, but nothing out of the ordinary. Then he started the rubbing thing again.

Amy, HELP!! Should I be worried? Should I call the doggie psychiatrist? Does he need Valium? Do I need Valium?


----------



## Amyshojai

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Amy, HELP!! Should I be worried? Should I call the doggie psychiatrist? Does he need Valium? Do I need Valium?


Oh my--I suspect this is just an Angelo foible. *s* Maybe water in the ears made them itch, and dogs often rub their heads, faces, bodies on furniture or carpet after a bath. My Magic also does the "roll around the floor grabbing toys" thing. Your dog may also enjoy the excitement of you chasing him or giving attention to the behavior. From what you describe it doesn't sound too bad. *s*


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Amyshojai said:


> Oh my--I suspect this is just an Angelo foible. *s* Maybe water in the ears made them itch, and dogs often rub their heads, faces, bodies on furniture or carpet after a bath. My Magic also does the "roll around the floor grabbing toys" thing. Your dog may also enjoy the excitement of you chasing him or giving attention to the behavior. From what you describe it doesn't sound too bad. *s*


Thank you. I feel better now. He doesn't seem to like to play. He's pretty laid back.

But my DD came over to pick up GD. GD tackled her mother and Angelo jumped on them and started to hump. Once he got started, we couldn't get him to stop. I just gave a tug on his collar and made him sit until they left. I couldn't let him go for even a second. It's the first time he did that. Hope it's the last. I'll have to tell DD to change her perfume.


----------



## Pawz4me

Sounds like perfectly normal post-bath behavior to me!  Most dogs get really frisky and playful for awhile after a bath.  I've always wondered if it's because they feel good, or because they feel lucky to have survived.  

But . . . Excessive face rubbing can be a sign of allergies in dogs.  You'd likely see some other signs, too, such as lots of scratching and reddish skin in his ears, around his lips, on his belly, etc.  So I'd keep watch on him.  It's not always allergies, some dogs just seem to enjoy rubbing their heads on things.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Leslie said:


> Marli came over to meet Monday yesterday. The two dogs got along just fine. Marli is a little chubbette--she definitely needs to slim down. Apparently, she was living on a farm and was a real border collie with a job herding sheep. Then she developed hypothyroidism, gained weight, and went deaf. Since she couldn't do her job anymore, the owners gave her up for adoption. The hypothyroidism was diagnosed once she was in foster care. She's on medication now and doing well although the hearing loss is permanent. Her coat is a little rough--I think that will look better, too, when her thyroid gets under good control.
> 
> She's a sweet girl and loves to play catch with a ball. I think Monday will enjoy having a friend at work.
> 
> L


It's so nice that they get along.

Angelo likes other dogs, too, which can be a problem when I take him into PetSmart. He has to meet and greet all of them. I think I'll get him a job at WalMart.


----------



## Amyshojai

I agree with Pawz (but then we often do agree!). After the bath maybe he wants to "re-perfume" himself with the RIGHT doggy cologne, LOL!


----------



## Leslie

Monday's new coat arrived the other day. Here she is, showing it off:



















L


----------



## Gertie Kindle

So elegant and fashionable. Come on, Monday. Give us a twirl.   A nice red scarf would really set it off. We should have a doggie fashion show. 

Which reminds me I've got to call about Angelo's bath. I'm getting him a raincoat this week. We've had some really big downpours.


----------



## Jane917

Monday is ready for the runway! Does she resist the coat at all? I am sure Kona would tear it off. 

Off topic, but are those all Kindles she is posing by in the first picture?


----------



## Leslie

Jane917 said:


> Monday is ready for the runway! Does she resist the coat at all? I am sure Kona would tear it off.


She seems to like it just fine.



> Off topic, but are those all Kindles she is posing by in the first picture?


It's a combination of Kindles and empty Kindle covers. From the bottom up (of the ones in the pile):

Kindle 2 in a red ginkgo Oberon
Kindle 1 in a purple roof of heaven Oberon
empty purple roof of heaven Oberon (for Kindle 2)
Kindle 3 in navy Hokusai wave Oberon

In the foreground is an empty Verso book cover which is waiting patiently to be filled by a Kindle Touch (which still hasn't arrived!)

Not in the picture: Kindle Fire and mini-Kindle in a purple Belkin cover.

I'm thinking I should open a Kindle Museum. 

L


----------



## caseyf6

So pretty. 

http://www.etsy.com/listing/83819321/pet-dog-scarf-plaid-flannel-red-and?ref=sr_gallery_9&ga_includes%5B0%5D=tags&ga_search_query=dog+scarf+red+black&ga_ref=related&ga_page=1&ga_search_type=all&ga_facet=

Lol


----------



## Gertie Kindle

caseyf6 said:


> So pretty.
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/83819321/pet-dog-scarf-plaid-flannel-red-and?ref=sr_gallery_9&ga_includes%5B0%5D=tags&ga_search_query=dog+scarf+red+black&ga_ref=related&ga_page=1&ga_search_type=all&ga_facet=
> 
> Lol


The expression on that Yorkie's face is priceless. He must think he's posing for GQ.


----------



## Jane917

Leslie said:


> She seems to like it just fine.
> 
> It's a combination of Kindles and empty Kindle covers. From the bottom up (of the ones in the pile):
> 
> Kindle 2 in a red ginkgo Oberon
> Kindle 1 in a purple roof of heaven Oberon
> empty purple roof of heaven Oberon (for Kindle 2)
> Kindle 3 in navy Hokusai wave Oberon
> 
> In the foreground is an empty Verso book cover which is waiting patiently to be filled by a Kindle Touch (which still hasn't arrived!)
> 
> Not in the picture: Kindle Fire and mini-Kindle in a purple Belkin cover.
> 
> I'm thinking I should open a Kindle Museum.
> 
> L


Right next to your Nancy museum!


----------



## Amyshojai

Love it!


----------



## Leslie

Jane917 said:


> Right next to your Nancy museum!


I thought of that! LOL.

~~

So, I had an interesting experience today. Tony (my husband) had to go work at the crafts fair at my daughter's former HS today. He left Monday home with me. I actually haven't many (any?) had long days alone with Monday since she goes to Tony's work and we're usually both around on the weekend. I was wondering how she'd act. Well, for me, all day, she was perfect. She slept at my feet, she'd stand up every now and then to be petted, she slept on the chair. A very well behaved dog. Then--Tony came home for lunch and "the other" Monday appeared. Being obnoxious at lunch, trying to bite my arm while we were eating...and he had taken her for a walk before lunch. Hmmm. He went back to the crafts fair and quiet, docile Monday reappeared. Obviously she knows we're different people and she behaves differently for both of us. I do prefer the act she puts on for me.

Any thoughts on this? She was the obnoxious toddler with Tony and the perfect dog with me. It was amazing how striking the difference was.

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Leslie said:


> I thought of that! LOL.
> 
> ~~
> 
> So, I had an interesting experience today. Tony (my husband) had to go work at the crafts fair at my daughter's former HS today. He left Monday home with me. I actually haven't many (any?) had long days alone with Monday since she goes to Tony's work and we're usually both around on the weekend. I was wondering how she'd act. Well, for me, all day, she was perfect. She slept at my feet, she'd stand up every now and then to be petted, she slept on the chair. A very well behaved dog. Then--Tony came home for lunch and "the other" Monday appeared. Being obnoxious at lunch, trying to bite my arm while we were eating...and he had taken her for a walk before lunch. Hmmm. He went back to the crafts fair and quiet, docile Monday reappeared. Obviously she knows we're different people and she behaves differently for both of us. I do prefer the act she puts on for me.
> 
> Any thoughts on this? She was the obnoxious toddler with Tony and the perfect dog with me. It was amazing how striking the difference was.
> 
> L


I think it's just like a kid who's a house devil and street angel. Monday does one thing to please Dad and another to please Mom. Sounds like she's really smart.


----------



## Jane917

Jack is very different when he is with me instead of with Russ. He never begs for food from me. When I feed him he obeys "down and stay" before he approaches his food bowl. On the other hand, when I leave the house, he just looks at me. When Russ leaves the house he whines at the door.


----------



## Amyshojai

Pets are just like kids, they know how to work the system....get away with nothing with Mom but Dad let's 'em do forbidden stuff. *s*


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Angelo has been pooping in GS's room the last couple of days. Couldn't figure it out. He gets walked four times a day. This afternoon, he pooped a great big load and I was just scratching my head. I know he's an older dog, but he shouldn't be having that kind of problem yet.

Finally figured it out. GS is feeding him twice as much as he's supposed to. Typical guy. He didn't bother to read the directions on the dog food bag.


----------



## Amyshojai

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Angelo has been pooping in GS's room the last couple of days. Couldn't figure it out. He gets walked four times a day. This afternoon, he pooped a great big load and I was just scratching my head. I know he's an older dog, but he shouldn't be having that kind of problem yet.
> 
> Finally figured it out. GS is feeding him twice as much as he's supposed to. Typical guy. He didn't bother to read the directions on the dog food bag.


LOL! I can hear him now..."But he's hungry!"


----------



## Leslie

My son showed me this cute ad campaign for adopting rescue pets:






Funny ads!

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Too cute, especially the kitty one.

Angelo got all A's on his report card from the groomers and a note that said, "very sweet." I got him the harness, but I can't see him wearing that all the time. I'll have to look around for a video showing how to stop a dog from pulling. He's got his collar all stretched out again.


----------



## Leslie

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Too cute, especially the kitty one.
> 
> Angelo got all A's on his report card from the groomers and a note that said, "very sweet." I got him the harness, but I can't see him wearing that all the time. I'll have to look around for a video showing how to stop a dog from pulling. He's got his collar all stretched out again.


Pulling when he walks with you on a leash? We've learned this one. Just stop walking. Let him know that if he wants to walk, he needs to walk politely. If he's not doing that, ie pulling, just stop, ideally get him to sit, and then start again. I realize terriers are active and antsy but I think even they can learn this little maneuver.

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Leslie said:


> Pulling when he walks with you on a leash? We've learned this one. Just stop walking. Let him know that if he wants to walk, he needs to walk politely. If he's not doing that, ie pulling, just stop, ideally get him to sit, and then start again. I realize terriers are active and antsy but I think even they can learn this little maneuver.
> 
> L


He won't sit but he will stay so that might work. I'll try it tomorrow. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Amyshojai

I am SO going to share those videos, priceless! 

I agree with the "stop walking" advice. Another way to handle this, especially with a really BIG dog that can tug you around, is to turn in a tight circle around and around and around...and the dog only gets to move forward with polite (non tugging) movement.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Amyshojai said:


> I am SO going to share those videos, priceless!
> 
> I agree with the "stop walking" advice. Another way to handle this, especially with a really BIG dog that can tug you around, is to turn in a tight circle around and around and around...and the dog only gets to move forward with polite (non tugging) movement.


We definitely did better today. He did take time out to roll in the grass for several minutes, but when I gave a tug on his leash, he trotted home very nicely.

I noticed, too, that I can use my cane to stop him. Just putting the cane in front of him made him stop and touching him lightly on the left or right side gets him to turn the way I want.


----------



## Amyshojai

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> We definitely did better today. He did take time out to roll in the grass for several minutes, but when I gave a tug on his leash, he trotted home very nicely.
> 
> I noticed, too, that I can use my cane to stop him. Just putting the cane in front of him made him stop and touching him lightly on the left or right side gets him to turn the way I want.


That's great. Ya know, dogs control the movement of other dogs with body position and movement. They don't even have to touch--just a forward-facing "looming" on tip toes often can prompt another dog to turn one way or another. Watch how border collies control sheep. People can do the same with their pets by entering the dog's "space" so he feels compelled to give way the direction you want. *s*


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Amyshojai said:


> That's great. Ya know, dogs control the movement of other dogs with body position and movement. They don't even have to touch--just a forward-facing "looming" on tip toes often can prompt another dog to turn one way or another. Watch how border collies control sheep. People can do the same with their pets by entering the dog's "space" so he feels compelled to give way the direction you want. *s*


I'm also teaching Angelo _home_. When we get close to the house, I tell him home and he's learned to stop sniffing and head for his driveway. I still can't believe that anyone would give up such a good dog willingly.


----------



## Ann Herrick

Leslie said:


> My son showed me this cute ad campaign for adopting rescue pets:
> 
> ...
> L


Too cute!


----------



## Leslie

For Thanksgiving, we moseyed up the Maine coast and Monday got to see some new sights, including the historic cribstone bridge on Bailey Island:



















To learn more about the bridge, go here:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bailey_Island_Bridge

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Look how good she's being. Beautiful view, too. 

I can't trust Angelo that far, yet.


----------



## Leslie

Merry Christmas from a bored and restless Christmas poodle. We didn't get the ornaments on the tree until Christmas Eve (the tree had been up for a week, with lights). This turned out to be a good thing because we have discovered that Monday likes to de-decorate the tree. LOL.

Lance and Jocelyn gave me a poodle ornament! It looks just like Monday, complete with a pink tongue. It's really adorable and has the year on it--a perfect remembrance for this year.

L


----------



## Jane917

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to all. We had our celebration last night, complete with 3 dogs who were in heaven with all the food that fell on the floor.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Angelo also sends Christmas greetings. 

I got him Lickety Stiks for Christmas and he loves them. I only tried the liver flavor so far, but he really laps it up. Best thing is it's low cal (he's a little chubby) and keeps my hands clean.


----------



## Sandpiper

Leslie said:


> My son showed me this cute ad campaign for adopting rescue pets:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L


Notice how often dog in ads, etc. is a Beagle? Beagles are no. 1. Border Terriers no. 2.


----------



## Amyshojai

Magical-dawg has already un-stuffed one Christmas toy, and amputated one ear on his new "pig" (so I removed the rest of the ears and tail). Seren-kitty got the empty box and thinks she won in the presents race.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Amyshojai said:


> Magical-dawg has already un-stuffed one Christmas toy, and amputated one ear on his new "pig" (so I removed the rest of the ears and tail). Seren-kitty got the empty box and thinks she won in the presents race.


Love kitties. I'm kitty sitting one this week, although he's a big ole hairy thing. He's just getting comfortable in my house. I've been knitting quite a bit and he's sniffing out the places I have my balls of yarn stashed.


----------



## Amyshojai

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Love kitties. I'm kitty sitting one this week, although he's a big ole hairy thing. He's just getting comfortable in my house. I've been knitting quite a bit and he's sniffing out the places I have my balls of yarn stashed.


Roll that ball of yarn or drag a bit across the floor and he'll be your friend for life! *s*


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Amyshojai said:


> Roll that ball of yarn or drag a bit across the floor and he'll be your friend for life! *s*


Just teased him with a piece of yarn now he's exhausted and napping.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Cooper is afraid of his Christmas gift so we are sending it back. We got him a Go Dog Go ball launcher for the back yard. He heard it whine to release the ball and went and hid. Now he walks into a different room to avoid coming close to it when he remembers where it is being stored in the house.

Caya loves the silly thing only because there are still tennis balls in it and she enjoys taking them out so that Cooper chases her.

I love Cooper but he is a seriously nuerotic pup. I know we have to build up his self esteem but I have no idea how to do that.

Caya is loving the new fence in the back yard. She can run free again because she has yet to figure out how to jump over the five foot fence. Four feet she could do but five feet seems to have defeated her.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I have to worry about Angelo digging under the fence. They tell me JRT's do that. I was going to get him an electronic fence for Christmas but I changed my mind when I found out the fence actually shocked the dog. I thought it just gave the dog a little buzz. 

I decided to get a heavy rope and string it between the trees. Then I can attach his leash with a caribiner and he can run back and forth to his heart's content.


----------



## Leslie

ProfCrash said:


> I love Cooper but he is a seriously nuerotic pup. I know we have to build up his self esteem but I have no idea how to do that.


Bonnie told us many times that Monday was an anxious dog. I don't think she goes all the way to neurotic but the anxiety does show at times.

What I have discovered is that's she happiest, and calmest, when she is busy and learning new things. Being busy wears her out. Learning new things makes her feel good about herself--it's true what they say, dogs do want to please their humans. I think that's a big key to the self-esteem/anxiety/neurotic issue.

The class we took in Nov/Dec, Wag It Games, was really great. It's a combination of fun games and obedience. Monday liked it because there was lots going on, lots to keep her busy, and learning new stuff. We liked it because at the end of the hour she'd be pooped. We also practice the various things she learned during the week at home, which reinforces the learning and feeling good about herself. Now we're signing up for Wag It Games II which starts a week from Sunday.

Maybe you have some sort of a similar course in your area for Cooper?

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle

We're taking Angelo through the Pet Smart training program. Both he and GS are enjoying it.


----------



## Leslie

I can't believe I haven't posted to this thread in months!

It was just about a year ago that we started our search for a new dog and ultimately welcomed Monday into our home. She's a great pet and we love her although we have come to understand her neuroses (of which she has a few). Even so, she fits in well in our home.

This week, we're housesitting Dee, the dog that shows up in one of the pictures in this thread. Dee and Monday get along great and in fact, it is making my husband and I think that maybe we need a second dog. (I can't believe I am typing this!!!). But maybe Monday is not best as an only child.

So...what do you think, Kindleboards friends? This time I am less interested in a particular breed. More I would like to adopt a dog who needs a home and would be playmate to Monday. Size-wise, we have a small house, so I think a dog in the 20-40 lb range would be best. Any ideas of the direction in which we should head?

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Leslie said:


> I can't believe I haven't posted to this thread in months!
> 
> It was just about a year ago that we started our search for a new dog and ultimately welcomed Monday into our home. She's a great pet and we love her although we have come to understand her neuroses (of which she has a few). Even so, she fits in well in our home.
> 
> This week, we're housesitting Dee, the dog that shows up in one of the pictures in this thread. Dee and Monday get along great and in fact, it is making my husband and I think that maybe we need a second dog. (I can't believe I am typing this!!!). But maybe Monday is not best as an only child.
> 
> So...what do you think, Kindleboards friends? This time I am less interested in a particular breed. More I would like to adopt a dog who needs a home and would be playmate to Monday. Size-wise, we have a small house, so I think a dog in the 20-40 lb range would be best Any ideas of the direction in which we should head?
> 
> L


What size is Monday? I think you'll want a companion about the same size as her.

I understand how you feel. I'd love to have another dog, but Angelo is the jealous kind.


----------



## Leslie

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> What size is Monday? I think you'll want a companion about the same size as her.
> 
> I understand how you feel. I'd love to have another dog, but Angelo is the jealous kind.


Monday is a nice-sized standard poodle, about 45 lbs.

L


----------



## Jane917

We have 2 dogs. They pretty much ignore each other. Both would prefer to be only dogs. Saying that, I have almost always had 2 dogs at a time.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Cooper and Caya seem to enjoy playing together. I am glad that we got Cooper. Both my Hubby and I work so it is good for her to have someone to hang with during the day. When the baby comes it will be good for them to have each other to play with. (We know that we have to make time to play with the dogs)

I say go for it but you might not want to get a puppy. And make sure that Monday has a chance to met the dog before hand, hopefully long enough to play. Caya got along fine with Cooper from day one but they have had their moments. I have a feeling that we would have had more trouble if we had Cooper first because he is a neurotic dog. (afraid of boxes, grates, stairs, and a few other things. We have had to coax him out of the bedroom because he was suddenly afraid of crossing the threshold. He is a bit, well, silly) I know that Monday has her own set of issues and that she has done a good job of learning to deal with those but another dog might throw her for a loop.


----------



## Leslie

Seeing Monday play with Dee reminds me that she spent 9 months of her life in a doggy daycare. She is very social and has gotten along fine with every dog I have ever seen her with. That's why I am thinking that maybe she needs a friend. Now, of course, I am looking at all the dog rescue sites...LOL.

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Leslie said:


> Seeing Monday play with Dee reminds me that she spent 9 months of her life in a doggy daycare. She is very social and has gotten along fine with every dog I have ever seen her with. That's why I am thinking that maybe she needs a friend. Now, of course, I am looking at all the dog rescue sites...LOL.
> 
> L


I love my Jack Russell, but boy does he have a lot of energy. I see a lot of JRT mixes in the shelters, as well as chihuahuas and pit bull mixes. I think you might want to avoid those.


----------



## Amyshojai

Oh what fun! Great discussion topic, too. A complimentary personality might be a good notion. As I recall, Monday can get a bit wound up, right? so a dog that's perhaps a bit more calm could be a stabilizing influence, but still offer companionship and playmate. Since Monday has good dog social skills even a dog that's slightly smaller likely would be fine.

Just be prepared for some adjustments/juggling of the canine status quo as they work out social standing and suchlike. Opposite sex and younger usually (not always but usually!) reduce the chance for arguments because that way Monday still retains "boss dog rights" as the older pet in residence.  Keep us posted!


----------



## Leslie

I've been scouring the rescue and shelter lists...LOL. "ADOPT, never shop!" as one of the organizations says. I've written for info on two dogs, a foxhound named Susie and Winston, a CKC spaniel (Jane, I'm thinking of you! LOL).

Here are their pictures:

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/22150595

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/22309207

Thoughts?

L


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I think Monday might be better with a male dog in the house. At least we were told that normally male/female tends to lead to fewer conflicts then female/female and male/male.

They both look adorable. I love Winston. Susie looks adorable but I can tell you that Caya's hound or beagle element led us to getting the 4 foot fence (Got out 3 times) replaced with  5 foot fence and she found her way over that one time. We have figured out how to strategically place the wood piles and she has not escaped in four months. 

Caya smells something and off she goes to track. I know that you let Monday off leash in places. I don't know how well fenced they are or if your back yard is fenced. If it is not then I would not get a dog that has any hunting instinct in it. They love you but their nose seems to get the better of them.

Caya was always very excited when we found her in the neighbors yards. She was very proud to show us the new land that some random squirrel sent had guided her and never seemed to understand why we were saying that this was bad. Her tail was wagging, her head was held high, she had a goofy grin. It was actually cute. We were not thrilled when we caught her chasing the neighborhood fox, she got out of our yard and the neighbors in order to do that.


----------



## Jane917

Leslie said:


> I've been scouring the rescue and shelter lists...LOL. "ADOPT, never shop!" as one of the organizations says. I've written for info on two dogs, a foxhound named Susie and Winston, a CKC spaniel (Jane, I'm thinking of you! LOL).
> 
> Here are their pictures:
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/22150595
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/22309207
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> L


A 36 pound CKCS?  Jack is a bit "fluffy" at 20 pounds. The only thing I warn you about with the CKCS are the multitude of health problems. However, if Winston is not pure bred (and he must have something else mixed in to get that big), you might be very lucky with the health issues. I have never met a CKC that is not smart, very loving, and absolutely a clown. That is true of all spaniels I have known. The CKCS takes a lot of grooming, but you are used to that with Monday. Admittedly, Jack does not get brushed as often as he should. Susie also looks very pretty. I had a hound once...they follow their nose.

Thank you for looking at rescues. Keep us posted. J


----------



## Pawz4me

I'd definitely be looking for a male. In general opposite sexes are considered the best pairing, then two males and the least desirable combination is two females. That's not to say two females can't get along, some certainly do just fine. But when two females don't get along they often *really* don't get along.

I'm guessing Winston may be more Cocker than CKCS? Hard to tell from those pictures, though.


----------



## Jane917

Pawz4me said:


> I'm guessing Winston may be more Cocker than CKCS? Hard to tell from those pictures, though.


I think Winston looks more Cocker than CKCS too, but it would be a delightful cross if he were a cross. I have never seen a cocker come in that Blenheim coat. I have had both English cockers and American cockers. I would get another English cocker in a minute. j


----------



## Amyshojai

Jane917 said:


> I think Winston looks more Cocker than CKCS too, but it would be a delightful cross if he were a cross. I have never seen a cocker come in that Blenheim coat. I have had both English cockers and American cockers. I would get another English cocker in a minute. j


The link now says Cocker/CKCS cross--and I agree he's beautiful! I love the spaniel temperament but have seen some not-so-nice American cockers--the English I've met have been outstanding. As mentioned before, partnering Monday with a boy dog would be my vote.


----------



## Jane917

Amyshojai said:


> The link now says Cocker/CKCS cross--and I agree he's beautiful! I love the spaniel temperament but have seen some not-so-nice American cockers--the English I've met have been outstanding. As mentioned before, partnering Monday with a boy dog would be my vote.


Winston could be an exceptional dog.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I agree with Prof about those hunting instincts. My little hunter keeps trying to drag me into the woods because he smells something. Heaven forbid if he actually sees a squirrel. He's off like a shot. I carry lots of treats to lure him away and keep him calm for our walks.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Caya really is adorable when she escapes. Our neighbors are not big fans of finding her in the yard especially when she decides that she owns the yard and barks to protect it when they come outside and find her there. It has not happened recently and we have found out what areas she was using to climb on to in order to jump over the fence.

She just loves to explore and will follow a scent any where.


----------



## Leslie

Jane917 said:


> Winston could be an exceptional dog.


Thanks, Jane for that vote of confidence! I just filled out the application for Paws New England so we'll see what transpires.

Re: the hound comments--we had a greyhound for 9 years so we're used to the "off like a shot" temperament plus the need to keep a dog leashed all the time. That is actually a drawback since it would be nice to have a dog who could run around with Monday in the backyard. Plus, she's a female. But that face...I think I am a sucker for hounds. I love their ears.

The weather here is miserable today. It was grooming morning and we were running around with both dogs, doing errands and going to the groomer. When we got home, my husband groaned and said, "I suppose I need to take them for a walk to pee." I suggested maybe he could just let them run in the backyard? He did that--they both went out, peed and came right back inside. That was a first. Monday was pee-shy for months. Either she's gotten over that or she didn't want the sleet to wreck her fancy new grooming 'do. LOL.

L


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I love hounds too. I was pushing hard for our second dog to be ahound, we almost adopted a red boned **** hound but someone else got Merle. Caya was fine in our yard until she scented the fox one night and followed that scent over the fence, over our neighbors fence and out into the street. After that, she figured out how to get out and follow other scents. 

We ended up putting her on a double lead when she was in the backyard. It gave her room to roam but she couldn't get out of the yard. And a bigger fence. So maybe you could get the longest lead that you can find and hope that she does not chew off her harness (Cooper did that twice) and get free.


----------



## Leslie

I just went back and read some of the first posts on this thread from almost a year ago...and I am chuckling to myself because in some ways, I have learned so much but in others, I have all the excitement and anticipation that I did a year ago! I keep clicking on Winston's picture and wishing I could learn more than what is written there. I keep checking email, hoping the adoption agency will send me a message. "Write me back! Write me back! What are you waiting for?" Meanwhile, my husband is bemused. Believe it or not, he actually trusts all of my Kindleboards friends and all the advice you have given me about Monday, before and after we adopted her, and he's not making a fuss (which is his style). He likes Winston's looks, likes the fact that he is male (per your advice). I wish we knew exactly how old he is. What is young? The thing that hasn't sunk in for my husband, I think, is that fact that we'd need to take a road trip to Rhode Island to meet him and maybe a second one to pick him up. LOL. That will be interesting!

I took the cat to the vet today (annual check-up and shots) and had a long chat with the vet techs there about Monday, Winston, and adopting. There are a ton of rescue groups here in New England that get dogs from various states like TN, LA, MO, KS, WV and points beyond. I asked the young women, what's up with that? They were sort of vague and said, "Oh, they have a different mindset about dogs in the south..." I suspect they are instructed not to say too much but I know my KB friends will be honest and let me know what's going on. Are these all kill shelters or dogs from puppy mills or something else? I am just wondering. I saw one post on a board somewhere that said, "The Amish are notorious puppy millers." Really?

The folks at the vet, including the vet, loved Winston's picture and were all excited. Every single one of them there had dogs they had adopted through Petfinder! Petfinder is how we found Monday, too. It was fun filling out the adoption application this year, too. For references I could put down the name of our groomer (who loves Monday), the woman who teaches obedience and Wag It games (who also loves Monday) and of course, the vet who knows us well. I've made interesting strides in the dog community in the past year!

Comments, please! Help me with my excitement and keep your fingers crossed for me.

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I'm so glad you chose Winston (my daughter had a cat named Winston). His former owners sound as if they haven't got a clue what it takes to care for a dog. 

I'm guessing young means 2-4 years old. I know my shelter gives discounts for dogs five and over so I would think young would be under five. I got Angelo for $25 because of his age. 

Now I'm getting all emotional remembering he was due for the long sleep. He'd been at the shelter for two months and being nine years old, they considered him unadoptable. The weekend adoption event at PetSmart was his last chance. 

Let us know as soon as you hear.


----------



## Amyshojai

Oooh can't wait to hear more about Winston! 

Yes, the Amish consider dogs/cats a cash crop like anything else and Lancaster County has a high number of puppy mills.  

Yes, some areas "import" more adoptable pets (often the small dogs) from other high-relinquishment shelters to other shelters/outreach places. This can be good, it can be bad, depends on the circumstances.


----------



## Jane917

Amyshojai said:


> Oooh can't wait to hear more about Winston!
> 
> Yes, the Amish consider dogs/cats a cash crop like anything else and Lancaster County has a high number of puppy mills.
> 
> Yes, some areas "import" more adoptable pets (often the small dogs) from other high-relinquishment shelters to other shelters/outreach places. This can be good, it can be bad, depends on the circumstances.


I really hope you get to have a chance to meet Winston and decide if he is right for your home. He seems to be a very adoptable dog, at least according to his write-up.

The West is over crowded with chihuahuas, and I understand the Rescue societies send them to NY! Seems they are in high demand there. I know that our local Human Society is very crowded with chihuahua-like dogs. People get them as puppies, then figure out they nip and bark.

How far a drive is Rhode Island from Maine? Back east you can drive across three states in the time it takes me to drive to the next city!

BTW, the vet is a very good place to put out the word that you would like to take in a new dog. Sometimes they are the first-stop-drop-off. I say that Monday is one lucky dog, and I doubt Winston could find a better home.

I have friends who always luck into good dogs. Although they do not go seeking a particular dog, or participate in any particular rescue group, someone always knows someone who thinks they know a dog that needs a good home. Their most recent acquisition is a gorgeous English cocker who someone found on Craig's List, and just knew it was the dog for my friends. This dog, Buddy, is the nicest dog and fits into their lives so well.

Good luck!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I hope that you get Winston. 

The number of hunters in the South who use dogs is pretty large. Many times the dogs are not fixed so that they hunters can breed good hunting dogs. If a dog does not seem like it will make a good hunting dog it is let go or brought to a shelter. There are also a lot of accidental pregnancy as dogs wander and do their thing. It is a cultural thing, I guess. I know that most of the rescue dogs in the Metro DC area come from West Virginia and a few other Southern States.

Caya comes from West Virginia. They think she was four months old when she came to the rescue. She was found on the side of the road by someone who brought her to a Shelter. She had been at the shelter for about a week when she was rescued by Lost Dog. So someone decided that she was not a good enough hunting dog and just let her go. She was really thin, not dangerously thin but there was no puppy fat on her, when we got her and that was after two weeks in a shelter and at a foster. We know her foster so we know that she was well fed and taken care of during that time.


----------



## Leslie

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Now I'm getting all emotional remembering he was due for the long sleep. He'd been at the shelter for two months and being nine years old, they considered him unadoptable. The weekend adoption event at PetSmart was his last chance.


Well, I am glad you showed up at the weekend adoption event! There is a dog at our local shelter that the groomer told me about...10 years old and very cute. The groomer thinks it is a death in the family issue. I am just reluctant to adopt an older dog because of health issues and also because Monday is still essentially a puppy. We need a dog that is going to keep up with her energy level.



Jane917 said:


> How far a drive is Rhode Island from Maine? Back east you can drive across three states in the time it takes me to drive to the next city!


It is probably a 3 to 3.5 hour drive (one way) depending on where in RI the dog is. But Paws New England sounds like a no-shelter rescue group so the dog could be anywhere in RI, southern Mass, or who knows where...



> BTW, the vet is a very good place to put out the word that you would like to take in a new dog. Sometimes they are the first-stop-drop-off. I say that Monday is one lucky dog, and I doubt Winston could find a better home.


Well, the word is out at the vet...LOL. Thank you for those kind words!



Cobbie said:


> Winston is darling. Poor baby, having been left in the yard too much. I'd have house training issues too if I'd had that type of lifestyle. If there's any hesitation on the part of Petfinder would you consider referencing this thread? Surely they would see how dedicated you are to your pets.


That's a great suggestion! If it comes up, I'll tell them they can see the whole process of adoption we went through with Monday and how it worked out. Thanks for this!

Meanwhile...still waiting for an email. LOL. Meanwhile I was reading a very sad/horror story on their blog about Winnie:

http://www.pawsnewengland.com/meet-winnie/

I was so upset I immediately went to PayPal and donated $50 to their fund for dogs to give them second chances.

http://www.pawsnewengland.com/gus-hawthorne-foundation-awards-paws-with-second-chance-grant/

People shoot at dogs because they are barking? Really? Sometimes I feel very naive...

L


----------



## Leslie

Meanwhile, it sounds as if "meanwhile" is suddenly my new favorite word. LOL. Sorry for the emotional post but I am not going to edit it!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Leslie said:


> People shoot at dogs because they are barking? Really? Sometimes I feel very naive...
> 
> L


There was a guy in our complex that used to roam around at night with a gun shooting the cats. We learned to keep our cats inside, but for many, it was too late, including two of mine.


----------



## Pawz4me

Leslie said:


> There are a ton of rescue groups here in New England that get dogs from various states like TN, LA, MO, KS, WV and points beyond. I asked the young women, what's up with that? They were sort of vague and said, "Oh, they have a different mindset about dogs in the south..." I suspect they are instructed not to say too much but I know my KB friends will be honest and let me know what's going on. Are these all kill shelters or dogs from puppy mills or something else? I am just wondering. I saw one post on a board somewhere that said, "The Amish are notorious puppy millers." Really?


I think in a lot of the rural areas of the south there is a different mindset about dogs. Spaying and neutering aren't as common as they are in more suburban/urban areas. And there's the hunting issue that's already been touched on. Missouri is probably home to the most puppy mills of any state in the country. Which brings us to the Amish. There's a tendency to romanticize them, and I'm sure there's much about them that is commendable. But their mindset I think is pretty much that animals aren't meant to be pets but rather to serve more "useful" purposes. Whether that be for food or pulling buggies and plows or as a cash "crop" (puppies).

Here's an interesting quote I found on Wikipedia:



> According to the Humane Society of the United States, thousands of puppy mills are located around the country.[19] A high concentration of both puppy mills and breeders has been reported to be in the states of Pennsylvania, Arkansas, Kansas, Nebraska and Missouri.[20] Lancaster County, PA, has the highest concentration of puppy mills of any county in the nation and has earned the dubious nickname of "Puppy Mill Capital of the East."


----------



## loonlover

One reason for dogs being available from some of the states mentioned above is a different mindset about the importance of spaying and neutering.  Unfortunately, this leads to an overabundance of animals needing homes.  I've read of multiple programs where dogs are being taken by responsible rescue groups and relocated to states with fewer animals to adopt.

A group of people from a rescue group in our area rescued some of the animals separated from their owners during Hurricane Katrina.  The group transported some of these animals to Illinois and other states after attempts to reunite owners with their pets could not be accomplished.  The rescue group was able to find the owners in a lot of cases, but due to the owner's circumstances, not all could be reunited.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I have seen stories where there are dogs flown by volunteers across country for rescue purposes. So the rescues are doing a good job of bringing animals to humans who value and love them. 

I think the next time, and hopefully it will be a long time, we are looking for a dog we might look at some breed specific rescues. But who knows.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Meanwhile,   I live in the south and believe me, we do see the importance of spaying and neutering.  Both of my beloved pups have been spayed and neutered and are treated like royalty in this household.  Our old man poodle has medicine that is as expensive as my husband's chemo drugs.  We take very good care of our dogs.

I suppose that there are cruel people everywhere though.


----------



## Pawz4me

Someone Nameless said:


> Meanwhile,  I live in the south and believe me, we do see the importance of spaying and neutering. Both of my beloved pups have been spayed and neutered and are treated like royalty in this household. Our old man poodle has medicine that is as expensive as my husband's chemo drugs. We take very good care of our dogs.
> 
> I suppose that there are cruel people everywhere though.


Certainly, there are plenty of good/bad/cruel people everywhere.

And I think there's a dark side to transporting pets long distances. I'm sure it makes people in other areas feel warm and fuzzy to think they're rescuing a dog from a terrible, horrible (exaggerating here) "other" region. Meanwhile, dogs that were already in that person's region go unadopted AND people in the region from which the dog was transported who want to adopt are frequently left with not much to choose from in terms of highly desirable dogs (especially smaller dogs). Instead they're left with shelters full of pits, hounds and retrievers and their mixes. Not that those dogs don't make absolutely wonderful pets, but there are just SO many of them.

I know rescue people all over the country, and none of them report a shortage of medium/large dogs for adoption. IMO it's almost a scam that many of of the small, highly adoptable dogs are removed from areas where they'd be quickly adopted.


----------



## Leslie

Well, alas, Winston has already found a new home and it's not with us. The adoption coordinator said they received "a ton" of applications for him. I bet they did.

So, I have been scouring the Petfinder list and cute little Jasper caught my eye. What can my KB dog friends tell me about Brittanys?

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/22251826

L


----------



## Pawz4me

Brittanys in general are super high-energy dogs.  The endurance athlete of the canine world.  A young Brittany is going to need a minimum of two hours of running exercise a day to stay sane.

My Brittany, Dusty, will be twelve years old in May and only in the last eighteen months or so has he really started to calm down.  Of all the people over the years who've asked me about Britts, I've only recommended them for one home.  That was a couple with a toddler aged daughter.  What made them a good fit for a Britt IMO was that both the adults were avid mountain bikers.  The DH biked one day while the mom watched the little girl, and the next day the mom biked while the dad stayed with the daughter.  He told me they biked 10-20 miles a day.  I said "you'd probably be perfect for a Britt!"

I guess there are relatively calm, laid back Britts out there but it's definitely not the norm.  Any source you read about them will very likely warn of their high energy.  And they aren't kidding.

Aside from the tremendous exercise requirements, though, they tend to be incredibly sweet, loving and eager to please.  Most are naturally very "birdy" and have a tendency to point anything that moves (and sometimes things that don't).


----------



## Jane917

Leslie said:


> Well, alas, Winston has already found a new home and it's not with us. The adoption coordinator said they received "a ton" of applications for him. I bet they did.
> 
> So, I have been scouring the Petfinder list and cute little Jasper caught my eye. What can my KB dog friends tell me about Brittanys?
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/22251826
> 
> L


I am so sorry we will not all be able to enjoy the antics of Winston. Our second dog, Kona, is a brittany. To start with a correction in the ad, Brittanys are not Spaniels. They were taken out of the spaniel group many years ago. They are now the smallest pointer.

I agree with Pawz4me about the energy level, but I am more optimistic about the suitability for a housepet. Yes, Kona has high energy, but when he comes in the house he calms down quickly. He will soon be 6. We have had him since he was a puppy. He has a big backyard (fenced) to run in, but he rarely runs around unless we are outside, and then he has to show off his job of chasing birds. He is very easily trained, but loses his mind when a bird (or a feather) flies by. He is not very good on a leash, but if we take treats along he is very controllable. His latest routine is to get up in the morning (he sleeps in a crate), eat his breakfast outside, then go back to his crate for a few hours and sleep some more. He is so quiet in his crate that I am afraid we will leave the house sometime and forget to let him outside.

Kona is definately not a lapdog like Jack is. He knows the furniture is off limits. Whereas Jack gets his feelings hurt easily, I consider Kona bullet-proof.

I found a couple of dogs in WA state that would be suitable for you. How far do you want to travel?  j


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Too bad about Winston but I know you'll find the right one.


----------



## Leslie

Jane, something was niggling at the back of my mind that your other dog was a Brittany. Have you posted any pictures?

The thing that got me started looking at Brittanys was Duke:

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/22386254

He's 8 years old and his former owner had to go to a nursing home. Obviously, he wasn't getting 2 hours of exercise a day! But, with the dog(s) going to work with my husband, they do get a lot of running and ball chasing so that's not a super big problem. I would want to make sure he walks well on a leash or at least teach him to do that (our obedience teacher has specific classes on leash training so we have a resource for that).

And yes, I saw Brittany Spaniel and realized that was incorrect.

As for how far I'll travel...I will be in San Francisco in three weeks. 

L


----------



## Jane917

Here are not-to-good pictures of Kona.



















You are going to be in SF in 3 weeks? I was planning to go there the first week in April for my Spring Break to visit my brother, but then he decided to go to Hawaii.


----------



## Jane917

Leslie said:


> He's 8 years old and his former owner had to go to a nursing home. Obviously, he wasn't getting 2 hours of exercise a day! But, with the dog(s) going to work with my husband, they do get a lot of running and ball chasing so that's not a super big problem. I would want to make sure he walks well on a leash or at least teach him to do that (our obedience teacher has specific classes on leash training so we have a resource for that).
> 
> L


Oh my gosh that is a sweet face on Duke. The fact that they caught him in 3 pictures with all 4 feet on the ground is a good sign!  I can certainly identify with the tennis ball and the Kong. Kona has a basket full of toys, and those are his favorites. Jack has no use for toys. It sounds like leash training has begun, and he is doing well.

Kona came from a reputable breeder (confirmation, agility, field trials). We got a "deal" due to the white on his ears, which is not an exclusion in the ring, but is a "detraction." Every other dog in his litter (there were 6) have gone on to great showmanship awards in the ring and field trials. Kona is happy being a pet, but I know he would do well in the field with the proper training. j


----------



## Jane917

Leslie said:


> So, I have been scouring the Petfinder list and cute little Jasper caught my eye. What can my KB dog friends tell me about Brittanys?
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/22251826
> 
> L


I just reviewed Jasper's video......he also looks like a very good Brittany with typical mannerisms and movement. Looks like a pretty calm (the term is used relatively here) for a 2 year old Brittany. He will be bit fluffier when the hair grows back. Kona's coat is easy to maintain. Mud just rolls off. We keep his back feathers brushed as they get a little gnarly. He never mats like Jack does.


----------



## Amyshojai

LOVE britts! Yes, high energy but that would help tucker Monday out. I bow to the wisdom of those living with the breed, of course, and agree the ones I've known have been sweet tempered fun dogs.


----------



## Jane917

What I particularly like about Kona, the brittany, is his rock-solid temperment. He is never overly hyper or extremely relaxed. He doesn't ying and yang. I can always depend that he will be happy to see me. He is not needy and whiney like Jack is. He is fine being left alone. He loves going to the kennel for a few days. Jack is devastated, and usually goes with us. Although Kona is good in the car, we never take him when we travel. I have known many brittanys that are couch potatoes. I would not say that is true about Kona, but he has certainly calmed as he gets older. He is 6 now. Very easy to train, but watch out if there is a bird around. He is extremely "birdy." He has gotten away from us a few times and I think he would run the whole county if we didn't catch him. He always seems to go to the swamp nearby to flush out the birds. He has no sense of cars if he is on a bird. We have a 6 foot fence that he jumped once (the woodpile was too high!). Since we fixed that we have been able to keep him in the yard. We also have a 8 foot dog run to put him in if we have workers in the yard that might leave a gate open. He spends most of his day sleeping on our yard furniture or on the hot tub. As soon as we go outside he goes to action to show off his bird skills. j


----------



## Pawz4me

Jane917 said:


> I have known many brittanys that are couch potatoes. I would not say that is true about Kona, but he has certainly calmed as he gets older. He is 6 now.


Your experience and mine may be due at least somewhat to differences in regional breeding. The Britts here are bred almost solely for and by serious hunters. So they want great stamina, since a normal amount of ground covered in a day of hunting is usually significantly more than twenty miles. Dusty's breeder is a family friend who travels all over the southeast on hunting trips with his dogs. None of his dogs would come anywhere close to qualifying as a couch potato until they get to be close to 10, and most of them hunt until they're 11 or 12. I know one 13-yo Brittany who still holds up fairly well on hunts.

I've noted regional differences in other breeds. A friend in Alabama tells me that many beagles down there don't make good family pets due to energy level and temperment. Here it's rare to find one who wouldn't fit in excellently in almost any family. And I'm told that aggression in Labs and Goldens is becoming all too common in some areas of the country, but we haven't seen that here.

ETA: This site is one that I've found to be fairly accurate in descriptions of dog breeds. This is what they have to say about the exercise needs of Brittanys:



> If you simply want a pet for your family, and don't have the time or inclination to take your dog running or hiking or biking or swimming, or to get involved in hunting, or agility (obstacle course), or advanced obedience, or tracking, or a similar canine activity, I do not recommend this breed. Trying to suppress their "hardwired" drive to run and work, without providing alternate outlets for their high energy level, can be difficult.


Of course that's more targeted to younger Britts. An 8-year old's needs shouldn't be quite that challenging.

ETA (again! I keep thinking of stuff) -- One thing I always consider when adding another pet is the age difference. Yes, you want two dogs whose energy level matches up fairly well. But I always worry about having two old dogs at the same time. Losing two dogs in a close time span I think would be totally devastating for me. And there's also the expense that often comes with older dog health issues. It can get spendy for one, let alone two at the same time. So I've always liked to have at least a couple of years' age difference in my dogs. That might not be an issue for you, but I just wanted to throw it out there for consideration.


----------



## Leslie

Thanks for that link, Pawz. I chuckled a bit...this is what she says about poodles:



> If you simply want a casual pet and don't have the time or inclination to take your dog running or swimming, or to play extended retrieving games, or to get involved in agility (obstacle course), or advanced obedience, or tracking, or some similar canine activity, I do not recommend this breed. They must have productive outlets for their energy and intelligence.


L


----------



## Pawz4me

Well, standard poodles and Britts are a lot alike IME.  I think the few differences in those exercise requirements are pretty accurate.  "Extended retrieving games" would do it for most Standard Poodles I've met, but wouldn't be adequate for most of the Brittanys I know.

Unfortunately, under-estimating exercise requirements is probably the number one reason young medium/large dogs get turned in to shelters and rescues.    I think you could meet those needs, Leslie.  But way too many people can't.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I am impressed with your due diligence while looking for a dog. You do a great job of asking questions and trying to make sure that you are going to be a good fit for that dog. One of the problems that exists today is that too many people go out and get the dog dejur from a breeder, puppy mill or legitimate, and then find that the dog is not a good fit for their family. The dog ends up at a shelter through no fault of its own.  So kudos to you for taking the time to conduct your search properly. 

We are starting a tennis ball fund for Cooper. When Cooper has a tennis ball he is a happy camper and most of his silly behavior goes away. Then again, he is only focused on the tennis ball and playing fetch. I keep suggesting to my hubby that Prozac might be a good idea for the little guy (he has been to obiedience, he runs around with Caya outside a ton, and we play fetch a lot) to help him get over his little issues but my Hubby thinks I am nuts. I am more concerned with how he is going to react when the baby comes and I cannot play fetch with him when breast feeding or taking care of the baby.


----------



## Amyshojai

Love this thread! Lots of great info and experience.

ProfCrash, why not figure out some alternative "games" now before the baby comes. If you teach Cooper to "fetch" the ball to the arm of your chair, for example, could it be possible to still play fetch--but instead of a tennis ball maybe a soft stuffed sock so it's not a danger to the baby while nursing, etc?

By setting up anticipated "new routines" ahead of time, you may head off problems or discover new ways of interacting with Cooper that promote good dog-baby relations, too. *s*

Check out this awesome site--colleague of mine created the Dogs & Storks program for integrating pets with new babies. http://familypaws.com/


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Thanks for the web site!


----------



## Leslie

Thank you all for your comments and wisdom. I appreciate it. Today has been a strange day with lots of free-floating anxiety, some of which I can pinpoint. Anyway, let me share a few thoughts and I welcome your input.

1) I will admit, I am a little anxious about bringing a second dog into the family. The work, the time, the expense: these are all factors that need to be considered. However, there is the exponential increase phenomenon: two dogs is not necessarily double the work, especially if you do your homework (thanks to Prof Crash for the compliments on due diligence). 

2) The comments that a Brittany is super high energy also give me pause. My husband said yesterday, only partly kidding, "You want to get a second dog to give me more work." Yes, I'll admit, he does most of the work day-to-day (the dog goes to work with him). That said, I've been amazed at how much calmer Monday has been in the evening since Dee has been around. There seems to be a higher level of energy expenditure between the two of them vs. Monday and Marli (Marli is my son's dog who also goes to work so around all day).

3) We had a sort of scary moment yesterday (and the same thing happened today) between Dee and Marli. They got into a fight, or at least some sort of dog altercation. It seemed violent. Now, to understand the situation: a) we are dogsitting Dee for a week--she arrived last Wednesday; b) socialization between Monday and Dee is limited to playdates; Dee knew Marli but only from playdates; c) Dee and Marli interacted at work this past week and got along okay; and d) we are seeing increasing insecurity in Dee as the week away from her owner has gone on and she has become increasingly attached to my husband as "Mister #1". So, yesterday, when Lance and Jocelyn arrived for lunch with Marli in tow, Dee was immediately (and unexpectedly) aggressive. After putting up with 5 nasty minutes, we ended up "crating" Dee in the car until Marli left. Dee is used to being left alone all day so the car was fine (she sat in the front seat and enjoyed the sun). Today at work, everything was fine until 2 pm when all of a sudden (according to my husband, I wasn't there) Dee and Marli were at it with each other. Monday was not involved at all. My husband and son managed to separate the two (it's not clear who was the aggressor, it might have been Marli) and Dee spent the rest of the afternoon confined in  the office. Monday, meanwhile, was sort of removed from all of this activity.

So....where does that leave us? I am not sure. The whole discussion of a 2nd dog started because Dee seemed to be wearing Monday out (good thing) and maybe getting Monday's mind off the cat (another issue I haven't discussed much). So now we are thinking (maybe) about a Brittany who has plusses (good tempermant, happy personality, not too big) as well as minuses (requires a ton of exercise, needs obedience, agility, etc. classes) and I wonder... is this the right road to be heading down?

I'll be honest. We love Monday. We're crazy about her and want the best for her but after 11 months I've come to accept that she's a little neurotic. Maybe not as bad as Cooper (sorry PC) but it is clear that she has "issues." So is the best solution for her issues to give her a companion, and all that entails for us, or maybe figure out another route. BTW, the cat also figures into this (Monday and the cat don't get along) so I also wonder if a new dog would divert attention away from the cat.

Thoughts on all of this are welcome and appreciated! Thanks in advance,

L


----------



## Pawz4me

Random thoughts --

Dee, Marli and Monday are all females. As I said earlier, sometimes when females don't get along . . . they *really* don't get along. Add to that Dee being nervous because she's in a different place w/o her people and it's not really surprising that issues occurred.

While of course there's no guarantee that a male/female pairing will get along, in general the odds are much better.

In your shoes if I decided to pursue adding another dog I'd look for a rescue group that allows trial adoptions. Usually the trial period is at least two weeks, which is usually enough to give you a pretty good idea of how things are going to work.

Another possibility might be a dog day care a couple times a week for Monday. If there's a good one in your area? You'd want to make sure whoever runs it is very dog knowledgeable, understands keeping dogs of different sizes/energy levels/play styles separate, etc.

I don't necessarily think the 8-yo Brittany you linked to would need a ton of stuff to keep him tired out. A younger Britt . . . yes!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Marli could have been feeling that some place that belongs to her was being trespassed on my Dee and giving off some aggressive vibes. Dee could have chosen to act n those vibes the first time and it is possible that Marli initiated the aggression the second time because she did not like Dee being there. It sounds silly but we were told to have Cooper and Caya meet at a neutral place, the neighbors lawn, for 30 minutes before bringing Cooper into the house. Caya went in first, had her harness and leash removed and was there to greet Cooper. This let Caya get to smell and see Cooper without feeling like he was trespassing and then established that is was her house and Cooper was the new comer. She also got special toys (which Cooper later destroyed but we kept them for Caya only for a month or so while she adjusted). 

So Dee's continued presence at work might have irked Marli. 

It sounds like Monday is doing just fine with Dee at the house and she is not the issue. Picking the right dog will make life easier. A male dog with a good amount of energy but who is a bit more submissive would probably work well.


----------



## loonlover

I'd definitely go a male for the second dog.  Our poodle and dachshund are female, the rat terrier/Italian greyhound mix is male.  The poodle doesn't have issues with either dog, but the dachshund does not like the poodle.  It may be partly breed and or size differences, but the male only weighs 10 pounds and is not inhibited by the poodle.  We think he partially likes her because he can curl up to her for warmth.  The dachshund will not lay on a bed with the poodle willingly; she grudgingly will share II's lap, but being near her master becomes more important than showing her dislike of the poodle.  We do have to watch the two females as the dachshund will decide to jump and snap at the poodle's legs and belly and she isn't playing.  Of course, we sometimes wonder if the poodle even realizes she is being nipped at.  When they chase each other in the back yard the poodle is playing; the dachshund not so much.

And no, the mixing of breeds was not exactly our choice.  The dachshund belonged to MIL and she could no longer care for her.  Since we had given her the dog, she became ours at that time.  And while we wouldn't have gotten the poodle if we had known she was staying permanently, all three dogs provide us with a lot of entertainment and joy.

And we are lucky, the cats are not much of an issue with any of the dogs.  In fact, one of them likes to lay on the poodle when she is in my lap.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Leslie, the new dog might also have an issue with the cat.

Fostering a dog might be a solution. Once you have one that works for you and Monday, you could then adopt.

My trainer gave me the same advice for socializing as Prof when another dog came to visit. The other doggie mommy, who happens to be my DD, didn't like doing it, or the fact that we let Angelo sniff at the pup several times, but knowing Angelo, he might very well have looked at Connor and thought ... _snack __time_.


----------



## Leslie

Thanks, everyone. Lots of good advice, as always.

Thinking back on it, Dee and Marli had played together in the backyard (with Monday) and everyone got along just fine. That probably supports the concept of a neutral place. But then on Sunday, Marli was invading Dee's "space"--couple that with Dee is getting a bit more anxious over the course of this dog sitting week and it just created a situation. And now, unfortunately, they have gotten it in their heads that they don't like each other.

Monday seems a little oblivious to all this. LOL. That's *her* personality.

We have a home visit from a volunteer with New England Brittany Rescue on Saturday. They aren't wasting any time! The first volunteer called to do a "phone screen" within 30 minutes of me submitting an application to them. They have dogs they need to find homes for...

L


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Sounds great. 

Given what you have said about Monday, I think she will be just fine with a new addition to the house. She has her issues, all dogs do, but she seems to play well with other dogs and stays out of the fray.


----------



## Leslie

My husband tells me that all three dogs are getting along today.

It's going to be a change for Dee going back to her routine. She's left at home alone all day. Her owner comes home at lunch to take her for a quick walk. I know that's the norm for many, many dogs and they do just fine. I realize how lucky we are that we can take them with us and not leave them alone.

L


----------



## MamaProfCrash

That is why we got two dogs. We cannot have the dogs with us at work. At least this way they have company and a play mate.


----------



## Leslie

ProfCrash said:


> That is why we got two dogs. We cannot have the dogs with us at work. At least this way they have company and a play mate.


Susan in my office--who is not a dog person (she has a bunch of cats)--thinks two dogs is a good idea. Dogs are social and like having a companion. Makes sense to me.

Meanwhile, my husband isn't saying much...LOL. I told him about the home visit on Saturday which he said was fine but he hasn't asked too many questions about the dogs I am looking at. In my mind I keep going back and forth between Duke (the older one) and Jasper. I think he's ready to have Dee go home. Dee is sweet but the altercation on Sunday and yesterday just made taking care of her feel like a whole lot more work.

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Cobbie said:


> I hope this is not too off topic but since we've discussed some antics of dogs I thought you might enjoy this video. Sorry I don't know how to post just the video.
> 
> http://www.dogwork.com/prybrme8/


Especially liked the one that prayed for the Confederacy.


----------



## Leslie

This was in the Press Herald this morning. I thought everyone on this thread would appreciate it.

~

*Coming home just isn't the same without the thump of a tail and a flash of recognition.*

By Greg Kesich [email protected]
Editorial Writer

As a pup, Nellie charged down the path to greet me, mouth open, tongue dangling and both front paws airborne.

Broken of that, she'd charge halfway, then sit abruptly, ears back, eyes squinting, tail sweeping the ground behind her.

Then later, in full maturity, she would stay in place, an elegant, elderly golden retriever, stretched out across the front steps, limiting her greeting to a few thumps of her tail.

Now, after 13 and a half years, she's gone, succumbing to age, kidney failure and a veterinarian's needle. And while my wife and daughter are still relatively happy to see me coming down the path, I get the sense that the event is no longer the high point of anyone's day.

I think what I'm going to miss most is the flash of recognition.

I don't fool myself. I know she wasn't pining for me all day. As soon as I was out of sight, some crumbs between the floorboards, a squirrel on the fence or the daily intrusion of the mail carrier were much more on her mind.

But when I came home, she knew who I was.

Some people have pets who don't know them at all. Fish, for instance. Or lizards.

My sister has had a white rabbit who has had the run of the house for a decade. Marshmallow has hopped from room to room and has severed most of the power cords from the family's electronic devices with his gnawing.

But, after all these years, he still looks shocked every day when my brother-in-law comes down for breakfast.

Nellie was the best dog I ever had, which in my family isn't saying much.

Yes, she usually managed to eat the Halloween candy or someone's chocolate bunny at Easter.

Yes, she jumped on the couch or our bed the second she thought we were out of the house.

Yes, in her old age, she developed an unhealthy interest in the neighbors' garbage.

But from the first day we brought her home, a gangly year-old dynamo, she knew her name (even after we changed it from "Bubbles") and came when she was called. No matter what she was doing, when you called her, she would stop, like she'd heard a bell ring, and run full speed back in your direction.

That connection we can have with a dog goes back over the centuries. They want to be with us.

Do you think a caveman climbed into a wolf's lair to steal some puppies, thinking he might be able to teach one of them a few tricks?

No. Our dogs' ancestors started following our ancestors, and the smarter dogs figured out how to get a few extra scraps by begging on their hind legs. They didn't have to be tamed, they volunteered.

And why not? How many times did I look at Nellie, stretched out in a patch of sun while I was on my way to work, and wonder who had the better deal?

Her every need was taken care of, and all she had to do was treat me like a big shot when I came home.

In the last few months, her needs became more apparent. A blood test last summer showed her kidneys were barely functioning. She lost a lot of weight and most of her energy. She ate less and slept more.

I probably waited too long. I wanted one more flash of connection. My ideal came from the "Odyssey."

After 19 years of war and calamity, Odysseus returns to his palace disguised as a beggar, recognized by no one but Argos, a neglected old dog, covered with ticks, lying on a dung heap.

"Now, as he perceived that Odysseus had come close to him, he wagged his tail, and laid both his ears back; only he no longer had the strength to move any closer to his master, who, watching him from a distance ... secretly wiped a tear away."

Odysseus left to confront his enemies, "but the doom of dark death now closed over the dog, Argos."

Unfortunately, we don't live in a heroic age and that didn't happen at my house.

Dogs can't see into the future, but we can, and it's up to us to do something when we know that it's the end.

This is when taking care of all of an animal's needs takes on a much harder meaning.

How do you respond when you know that an important part of your life has tipped over her last trash can?

I knew it was the right thing to do, but what I would give today for just one more thump of that tail.

http://www.pressherald.com/opinion/the-big-contribution-from-dogs-is-that-they-know-who-we-are_2012-03-07.html


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Isn't that the truth? I only hope that when Angelo's time comes, I'll have the courage to let him go. My neighbor across the street has three dogs. One is so fat, her belly drags on the ground, and she's so sick that her owner has to carry her outside when she has to go. It's so sad that she can't say goodbye.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Wow, Cobbie, that got to me. I think I'll go hug Angelo.


----------



## Leslie

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Wow, Cobbie, that got to me. I think I'll go hug Angelo.


And whoever posts "The Rainbow Bridge" will have us all crying buckets!


----------



## Amyshojai

Wow...we must all be channeling the same furry angels. Just posted this last night, an answer to the question, Do Pets Go to Heaven:

http://puppies.about.com/od/PuppyLoveBrags/a/Pets-In-Heaven.htm


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I was crying without the Rainbow poem, I blame it on pregnancy hormones.....


----------



## Leslie

ProfCrash said:


> I was crying without the Rainbow poem, I blame it on pregnancy hormones.....


Let's go for it...

*Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge.*

When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge. 
There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together. 
There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable.

All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor; those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by. 
The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind.

They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent; His eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster.

You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart.

Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together....

Author unknown...


----------



## Leslie

It was exactly one year ago today (the date was March 12th but the day was Saturday) that we met Monday for the first time. It's hard to believe a year has gone by already! She has turned into a great pet--not perfect, she still has her bad habits--but overall she's very sweet, loving, and fun to have around.

Thinking back on the year, I think our best decision was taking her to obedience class. I am reminded of the book _Water for Elephants_. For those who have read it, remember when Jacob figured out the elephant spoke Polish? Once he knew that he could do things with her. That's what obedience was like with Monday. We suddenly learned to speak her language. She knew all sorts of commands from Bonnie and while Bonnie told us about them (and gave us a page with the info) we didn't really know how to "do" them with her. Wag It games was fun, too, although that was more about fun stuff (jumping over a fence, squiggling through tunnels) than basic commands.

My husband is thinking about giving himself a challenge to climb Mount Katahdin this summer. He's never done it but figures after 32 years in Maine it's time. He'll work out with Monday to get ready but hasn't decided if he'll take her along. I'm sure he will. He's pretty attached to her and I'm sure he'd want his walking buddy along for the big hike.

Brittany rescue home visit today! I'll report back and let everyone know how it goes.

L


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I am sure the home visit will be great for you. You have a wonderful home and a great....

post interrupted by dogs barking to be let in

                                                                                                                        dog to show off.

I am going to look up when the intermediate dog obedience class is and take Cooper. He is very good with his basic commands. Maybe a bit more work on other stuff will help him gain some additional confidence and help smooth out some of his silly behavior. 

He loves playing ball and will intentionally roll the ball under the shelf on my desk so that he cannot get it. Then he sits politely, as I trained him, until I get it for him. I put barriers up so that he would not be able to do this any more, he always wants to play fetch and is a very persistent pup. He has figured out that I like to rest my feet on the shelf so now he puts the ball on the shelf and the nudges it into my feet until I throw it.

He is a smart guy and I am sure that somehow or another a tennis ball is at the root of solving all of his problems since he loves them so. We just need some help getting there and the Hubby to buy into the idea that it is important enough to pay to bring a trainer into the house once or twice.


----------



## Jane917

Waiting.......to hear about your visit with the Brittany Rescue!


----------



## Amyshojai

Happy Gotcha Day, Monday!

Looking forward to updates about the Brittany.


----------



## Leslie

ProfCrash said:


> He is a smart guy and I am sure that somehow or another a tennis ball is at the root of solving all of his problems since he loves them so. We just need some help getting there and the Hubby to buy into the idea that it is important enough to pay to bring a trainer into the house once or twice.


We had Carolyn come to the house to help us with some of the problems we were having -- Monday jumping up on the window and counter surfing. She gave us some good hints and that's why we decided to take the obedience class. We didn't think Monday needed obedience because she knew everything, which was true. But like I said before, we didn't speak the language! Having her come to the house cost $100 but it was worth it.

L


----------



## Amyshojai

Sometimes it's those "duh" moments that owners notice but it takes an outsider view/perspective to point 'em out. *s*  Dog trainers are more about training people to recognize/deal with issues than about training the dogs. Early intervention can stop problems from getting worse or spawning more trouble, too, because dogs (and people) easily fall into habits (good ones or not so good).


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Hoping to here from you soon, Leslie.


----------



## Leslie

Well, I've had quite the dog day!

I was sitting here at noon, just doodling on the computer when my phone rang. It was my groomer, Darryll and she was at the "pet adoption event" at the mall. She told to come right over, "there are lots of cute dogs here." Since I wasn't doing anything else I decided to go.

The place was a madhouse with dogs, cats, and even a Shetland pony! We looked at a bunch of dogs (Darryll was entranced by a 16 yo Pekinese but from the Westminster Dog Show thread, people know how I feel about them!). I found myself gravitating to the Tall Tails Rescue table which is a beagle rescue organization. I had been looking at their dogs on Petfinder until someone told me a beagle wasn't a good choice (not sure who). But these dogs at the mall were so sweet and one, McIntosh loved me. He hopped up onto my lap. Here are the three I really liked:

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/22383649

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/22383590

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/22316547

I filled out an application. Unfortunately, it was such a zoo that I couldn't get 2 minutes alone with the guy in charge of the group to find out what the process/timeline is. Meanwhile, there was a woman flouncing around in a purple sweater with matching purple eye shadow saying, "Oh, I'm so excited! McIntosh is going to be my dog! I got McIntosh!" I am not sure why she thought it was a done deal since it didn't seem like they were making decisions on the spot. Maybe she had filled out an application in advance? Anyway, I eventually got to the point that I had enough and came home. When I got here, I emailed the Tall Tails guy and reminded him how much McIntosh liked me...we'll see what happens.

Then, at 4 pm, Amy from New England Brittany Rescue arrived. She brought her foster dog, Posey, with her. She came in the door and immediately was snarling at Monday (Monday, of course was smiling and jumping around saying, "Let's play! Let's play!"). Even going out in the backyard, Posey was not happy, so she went back to the car. Amy came back in and we chatted about Monday and Brittanys in general. After about 30 minutes she said, "Well, you're all approved!" (that was easy--I guess they already checked references although Darryll didn't mention that she had gotten a call). Meanwhile, Tony asked if he could take Posey for a walk (by herself) so he could just get more of a look at a Brittany. He came back in and said, "Are they all as sweet and loving as that? She was licking my ear when I put her in the car," and Amy said yes, they are.

So...here we are. Potential of a beagle or a Brittany. Now to sort out..

Beagle: Pros: local; I've met the three I am interested in and they seem sweet; cheap adoption fee ($200); cute. Cons: not real good with the obedience training; not sure they can ever learn to be off-leash; other?

Brittany: Pros: as a hunting dog, I think a similar demeanor to Monday; they like to swim; intelligent; good at obedience class; pretty; can learn to be off-leash under supervision (our backyard). Cons: more expensive adoption fee ($450+); they shed; ? re: exercise (from comments on this thread).

Oh...I asked where the Brittanys came from. Amy said all over but they got lots from Missouri and the Carolinas. She said (as was mentioned in this thread) that down south they really want hunting dogs. If a dog is at all gun-shy---> boom. Gone. If a female gets pregnant from a non-Brittany --> boom. She's gone. Amy said they've had puppies born in the rescue from abandoned pregnant moms. She also said that dogs just get abandoned. She fostered one recently who had been dropped off at a high-end apartment complex and was found wandering around and taken in by animal control. There is also the issue of puppy mill dogs who get sold in pet stores and once they are no longer adorable, get tossed out. Personally, I can't imagine doing such a thing but I guess it happens.

Comments on all this are welcome, as always!

L


----------



## Jane917

The beagles have sweet faces, but......Brittany, please! 

Did the rescue woman have anything to say about the availability of the 2 Brittanys you shared with us?

It must be pet adoption week. Our local shelter is having a big adoption day today. I did not dare stop by. 

Kona snarls at Jack when they are both in the house at night. Jack knows to keep his distance, but I have never seen any sign that Kona would actually act on that snarl. When they are both outside, nobody snarls at anybody. Kona also lets every visiting dog know that these are his premises. 

I hope you hear back from the Brittany rescue very soon!  j


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Personally, I love beagles, and those three are absolutely adorable, especially Higley. Higley is the mix, right? That might counteract the bad points or might not. But the Britts are beautiful and look like they are really loveable. 

I used to work for the YMCA and people dumped off animals all the time. The HS would pick up stray dogs but not cats.


----------



## Leslie

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Personally, I love beagles, and those three are absolutely adorable, especially Higley. Higley is the mix, right? That might counteract the bad points or might not. But the Britts are beautiful and look like they are really loveable.


Oscar is the mix. Higley was the runt of the litter and is a little guy, but lots of personality. I have to say, if Higley is the one, his name is going to be changed! LOL.

L


----------



## Leslie

Jane917 said:


> The beagles have sweet faces, but......Brittany, please!


I will keep this in mind!



> Did the rescue woman have anything to say about the availability of the 2 Brittanys you shared with us?


She did not know the specifics on Jasper (2 yo) and Duke is with a different rescue group.



> I hope you hear back from the Brittany rescue very soon! j


I suspect I will hear by tomorrow...Karen (who did the phone screen) is Amy's mother-in-law. Christine is the president of N.E. Brittany Rescue and lives in NH. It sounds like they are all pretty chummy.

Amy said that either Karen or Christine would be in touch, with a "selection" of dogs. It sounds like their dogs come and go pretty quickly so who knows if Jasper is even available anymore. They also sound like they are willing to be helpful--driving halfway to meet us or even come to our house. I was worried I would need to drive way out to western Mass and not sure how I would fit that in with our upcoming SF trip.

Comments and feedback, as always! I'll keep everyone posted on what develops. It is exciting!

L


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I love beagles. They are adorable but they are hunters that love to track. Caya is part beagle and has gotten out of the yard on four occasions. We caught her today climbing on the log pile today and were able to appropriately scold her. I would guess that a beagle would not be good in a back yard that is not fenced in.


----------



## spotsmom

Rescue groups are pretty accommodating when trying to get potential adopters and dogs together.

What you recounted about abandoned dogs, puppy mills, etc. is so true all over the country.  I'm involved with Golden Retriever Rescue and you wouldn't believe the stories we get and the backgrounds of the dogs that come to us.  Some really pathetic stories.  So I'm thrilled that you're considering a Rescue dog!!

BTW, a beagle without a fenced yard is asking for trouble!


----------



## Pawz4me

Regarding the shedding -- IME beagles shed way more than Brittanys.  Beagles are double coated, Brittanys are single coated.  And Beagle fur is the kind that tends to stick to everything.

Beyond that, I think you've nailed it pretty well regarding each breed.

Both breeds tend to be very sweet, loving dogs.  But most beagles do have a more independent streak than most Brittanys.  I'd say that in general a Brittany is going to want to stick close by its people, whereas most beagles are okay with going off and doing their own thing in another part of the house.  It probably has a lot to do with their intended purpose -- Brittanys are bred to work more closely with a hunter and beagles are bred to work far ahead of a hunter.  So they need to be a bit more independent.


----------



## Leslie

My husband is on the fence...I am leaning toward a Brittany...I'll keep everyone posted...LOL. Yes, it is a "Days of Our Lives" soap opera situation! LOL


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

I love beagles (I grew up w/ them and I have family that breed them for hunting), but in your sitch, I wouldn't go w/ them.  They will chase and hunt down the scent until they find it.  They are smart, lovable dogs, but they also bark a lot and have a very very distinctive hound smell.  Just some more things you might want to keep in mind.


----------



## Sandpiper

Pawz4me said:


> Regarding the shedding -- IME beagles shed way more than Brittanys. Beagles are double coated, Brittanys are single coated. And Beagle fur is the kind that tends to stick to everything.


I don't know anything about Brittanys, but Beagles do shed. And the hair sticks. Way back when (see my signature), my Mom, wearing a navy blue cotton dress, rode in the back seat with our Beagle for many miles. That dark cotton dress was white after a while.

You do have to have at least a yard with a good fence for a Beagle. I guess it's not done these days . . . way back when our Beagle was always on a chain when outside in our yard. Can't walk them off a leash either. They WILL run -- follow their nose.


----------



## Pawz4me

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> but they also bark a lot and have a very very distinctive hound smell.


I'd say on both those counts that some do and some don't.

My beagle (who we had to euthanize just a few months ago due to an incurable illness) was the least barky dog I've ever owned. She only barked when it was at least somewhat appropriate -- something a bit different was happening outside, someone rang the doorbell, etc. She was a bigger beagle but still a relatively small dog (around 28 pounds) but I always felt safe with her because (1) I could trust when she barked that I probably needed to look outside and (2) her bark/bay was tremendously loud and determined and would literally scare a person out of their shoes. She sounded much, much bigger than she was. And she had no noticeable odor.

My mother's beagle is a bit more barky but still not anywhere close to being obnoxious about it. But she does have that very distinct "houndy" odor that I'd find hard to live with. FWIW her coat is totally different than my beagle's was. Hers is more coarse and wiry; my beagle's was softer and smooth. My mom's beagle sheds an absolute ton, enough that it would drive me crazy. My beagle shed (of course) but not nearly as much as hers. Both are/were on top quality foods.


----------



## Leslie

After sleeping on it, I am leaning more towards a Brittany, although if Chris from Tall Tails calls and says, "McIntosh is yours!" I think I would be very tempted. I would certainly go and see him again. One of the volunteers told me that Tall Tails will let you have a 23-48 hour visit to see how the dog fits in and make a final decision based on that.

Speaking of food, we're still feeding Monday the Turducken that Bonnie insisted on but I wonder if she actually likes the stuff. She picks at it and never really gobbles it down. On the other hand, she loves people food and we have learned the hard way to keep things out of reach. If we are running errands and we need to get some food (grocery or sandwiches or whatever) we have learned to make that the last stop because if she is alone in the car with any sort of food, she will eat it. I wonder if she's hungry? If we switched her off the Turducken to something she likes better she might not be so obsessed with people food. However, she's not losing weight so I don't think she's undernourished. Thoughts?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Caya is not undernourished and eats everything in sight. We are having to watch the recent compost drop into the raise beds because Caya has decided that she really likes to eat that dirt. 

Some dogs like to eat and food surf. I know some people who can leave their dogs food out for an entire day and the dog will pick at it all day. Caya and Cooper take about 3 minutes to eat their meals. Caya gets 1/2 a cup twice a day and Cooper gets 3/4 cups twice a day. Caya is about 2 pounds over her ideal, last year she was 5 pounds over her ideal so we have made some good inroads there. Cooper is 56 pounds and thin, you can see his ribs, but his coat and eyes are bright and he is very active. The vet was thrilled with his weight. It should help prevent joint injury and both his major breeds (lab and shepherd) have known hip issues.

If Monday looks healthy, her coat is healthy, her eyes are healthy, and she is running around with plenty of energy she is fine. She might not like the food she is eating or is bored by it. You could try something new but do it in small increments.  I fear the day we have to swap Cooper to another food. (shivers) He has finally outgrown the pooper nick name. The food transitions with him were awful.

We do know that we have to watch the garden this year. Last year we caught both dogs picking sweet peppers, cucumbers, and tomatoes off the plant to snack on.


----------



## Jane917

ProfCrash said:


> Caya is not undernourished and eats everything in sight. We are having to watch the recent compost drop into the raise beds because Caya has decided that she really likes to eat that dirt.
> 
> We do know that we have to watch the garden this year. Last year we caught both dogs picking sweet peppers, cucumbers, and tomatoes off the plant to snack on.


We are dreading putting the composte in the garden bed this year, because we know both dogs will eat it. Jack, the CKCS, gets 1/4 cup of food twice a day, and anything else during the day he can scrounge. He is too short to counter surf, but watch out if you drop a crumb on the floor. Kona gets 1 big scoop of dog food twice/day. I don't even measure. He stays as lean as can be. In the summer they both like to eat the tomatoes in the garden. We finally started planting tomatoes outside the backyard, and plant one tomato in the garden for the dogs to share. They also raid the cukes, particularly the lemon cukes. They must think anything round is a ball.


----------



## Leslie

Darryll (the groomer) just called and told me Tall Tails called her for a reference...so they are following up from yesterday. I'm hoping the Brittany people will call soon!

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie,

you may end up with three dogs.  

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Betsy, I know...I'm a little worried about that!

Meanwhile, meet Dempsey:










I don't know much about him...hopefully Karen from NE Brittany Rescue will call soon. In her email she said he will be in New England in 4-5 weeks. He is heartworm positive and undergoing treatment and they won't let him be adopted until the treatment is complete. After that, he will need to be on Heartguard year round for the rest of his life, which isn't a problem since we've always given it to all our dogs year round.

What do you guys think? I think he's adorable but he looks young (almost like a puppy to me). I am wondering about his age.

L


----------



## Jane917

What a sweet face Dempsey has! Kona has freckles too! Dempsey is the gorgeous liver color....not very common!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Just one cutie-pie after another. I don't know how you're going to choose. Yes, Dempsey does look young but he's not necessarily a puppy.


----------



## Leslie

Jane917 said:


> What a sweet face Dempsey has! Kona has freckles too! Dempsey is the gorgeous liver color....not very common!


Oh, I didn't know that about the color. Thanks, Jane! Yes, I love his sweet face...

Beagles are quickly receding from my mind! LOL.

We will have to get a fence but Karen said invisible fence is fine. So now I need to research that. Anyone have any info?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie said:


> Betsy, I know...I'm a little worried about that!
> 
> Meanwhile, meet Dempsey:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know much about him...hopefully Karen from NE Brittany Rescue will call soon. In her email she said he will be in New England in 4-5 weeks. He is heartworm positive and undergoing treatment and they won't let him be adopted until the treatment is complete. After that, he will need to be on Heartguard year round for the rest of his life, which isn't a problem since we've always given it to all our dogs year round.
> 
> What do you guys think? I think he's adorable but he looks young (almost like a puppy to me). I am wondering about his age.
> 
> L


So adorable....


----------



## Amyshojai

Decisions, decisions...wow, I'd end up with a bunch! You may need to let Monday decide. Can you have a "visitation" to see how they get along?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Dempsy is adorable. He does look to be on the young side but Monday is not that old. As long as he is house broken I say go for it. I would adopt him in a minute if my Husband wouldn't kill me because we already have two dogs...

I had to bring the dogs in from the yard because I kept catching them in the raised beds. I prefer that they eat the mulch than the compost. Silly dogs.

Caya is just large enough to counter surf. If you leave anything on the front part of the counter she can get it. About 6 months ago, my Mom told me that Caya was a bad dog when I got home from work. I asked her what happened. Mom had left the bacon and bread for breakfast at the front of the counter when she went to the bathroom. When she came back, Caya was finishing up the bread and laying on the bacon wrapper. She took in 1/2 a loaf of bread and 1 pound of bacon. 

Cooper doesn't counter surf. He will look for scraps on the ground but rarely gets there before Caya. The compost is new. 

We figure both dogs might not need dog food once the baby learns to feed itself.

I was warned that invisible fences are an awful idea for beagles. Beagles will endure the pain to track the scent but will not do so to return to the yard.


----------



## Leslie

Amyshojai said:


> Decisions, decisions...wow, I'd end up with a bunch! You may need to let Monday decide. Can you have a "visitation" to see how they get along?


That's on my list of questions to ask...


----------



## Ann Herrick

Dempsey looks like such a sweetie! Hope it all works out.


----------



## Tripp

I don't know about beagles, but we have an invisible fence with our corgis and we love it.  I tend to be a researcher with these kinds of things.  So I called our local franchise when we were deciding and asked tons of questions.  They did say that dogs who are determined to get out will, but they provide two training sessions as part of the fee and that is usually enough.  And most dogs who are happy in their homes usually stay inside.  

I can say that there have been many times that Cooper has barreled out the dog door after the squirrel or his nemesis, the Doberman, and he looks like he will go over the line.  But every time he puts the breaks on.  And that is more the training than the collar.  The funny thing is that they have stayed in the yard even when we have had power failures and the fence was off.  

I do want to mention that the collar is more unpleasant than painful.  I have had the collar in my hands a few times when I have been close to the line and while I didn't care for how it felt, I wouldn't consider it to be cruelly painful.  JMO.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I looked into the invisible fence for Angelo. They aren't that expensive. I guess it depends on the size of the running area you want for them. 

I decided against it because he'd have to wear a special collar which gives him a zap every time he gets too close to the fence. I know he'd learn quickly and the voltage is too low to really hurt him, but I just couldn't bring myself to do it.


----------



## Pawz4me

I'm not totally against invisible fences, but I don't think they're a good idea at all for dogs with strong hunting instincts.  Those instincts can have a dog blowing through an IF w/o even registering the shock.  I'm really surprised the rescue person said they were okay with a Brittany.  I personally wouldn't feel safe using one for a beagle or a Britt.  

As far as Monday's eating -- As long as she's maintaining a good weight and has plenty of energy I wouldn't worry too much about it.  But I like seeing my dogs enjoy their food, and I do believe there are some very valid reasons for feeding dogs a variety of foods (with the rather rare exception of a dog has problems with food switches.  So in your shoes I'd probably be looking for something else and see if she shows more interest.  If so, maybe consider starting to rotate among a few brands/flavors.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

If Cooper gets through the mulch and compost eating bit without any issue, I might be willing to look into varying their food. Both of the dogs eat at a reasonable pace and get very excited when you say the word "Hungry."  It has almost become a command. We say hungry and the dogs jump off the bed or drop their toys and run excitedly too the kitchen. On a few occasions we have had to give them a treat when one of us has said hungry and it was not meal time for the pups. Mainly because they are so cute in their excitement to eat that it was hard not to give them something.


----------



## Amyshojai

FWIW, My take on shock collar training/fences:

http://puppies.about.com/od/Homecoming/a/Dog-Fences-Safe-Confinement.htm


----------



## Leslie

Pawz4me said:


> I'm not totally against invisible fences, but I don't think they're a good idea at all for dogs with strong hunting instincts. Those instincts can have a dog blowing through an IF w/o even registering the shock. I'm really surprised the rescue person said they were okay with a Brittany. I personally wouldn't feel safe using one for a beagle or a Britt.


Amy, who did the home visit, has two Brittanys and has fostered 37 more (!). She has a hidden fence (I have now learned that Invisible Fence is a brand name and there are many other products out there) and says it works great with her dogs. Our problem is that we have a very large and irregular shaped yard. We also have a very nice view. So I don't know how we could put in a physical fence that would look nice and not wreck the view.

I found this website which has been very informative. Now I understand how they work and I also think my handy husband would be able to install one himself, which seems to be much cheaper than a pro installation.

http://www.dog-fence-guide.com



> As far as Monday's eating -- As long as she's maintaining a good weight and has plenty of energy I wouldn't worry too much about it. But I like seeing my dogs enjoy their food, and I do believe there are some very valid reasons for feeding dogs a variety of foods (with the rather rare exception of a dog has problems with food switches. So in your shoes I'd probably be looking for something else and see if she shows more interest. If so, maybe consider starting to rotate among a few brands/flavors.


Bonnie was convinced that Monday had all sorts of digestive problems and was also gluten intolerant...none of which have proved to be true. If she was gluten intolerant I am sure we would have seen some signs after she ate 13 red velvet cupcakes but nothing happened...even her poop was normal! So we probably can think about varying food a bit.

L


----------



## Amyshojai

IF you decide to go with one of these fences, DO have it installed professionally --the extra cost includes training and that makes all the difference in the world. These products are only as good as the trainer so if you're a fantastic trainer, by all means, you can DIY.

But I am NOT a fan, period, of these things. The fallout can be tremendous, both psychologically and sometimes physically with poorly trained/constructed products. Yes, dogs can be trained. Yes, dogs can blow through the fence when excited--and then the shock keeps them from coming home. No, the fence doesn't keep other critters/people out. I tend to side with the vet behaviorists on this...find other ways to confine safely. 

Okay, I'm done.


----------



## Tripp

While I do not totally disagree with what Amy and Pawz have said, we have not experienced any of the adverse situations they have mentioned.  We do have a similar situation as Leslie with an odd lot that would not take a regular fence well.  We even looked into a wood fence (our association only allows one type).  It would have cost us $11,000.  And knowing Cooper, he would have escaped.  I truly agree that it is all about the training and I also agree that it could be personality and breed dependent.  I wish I knew about the citronella option when we looking, we might have considered it.

The one thing about any fence is that they all still need owner oversight since nothing is foolproof.  I hope you find what works best for you.      

Edit to add:  Amy posted at the same time I did.  I really respect her and Pawz expertise.  I totally agree about the training.  And I respect their take on these fences.  We have just not had any adverse experiences. FWIW.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

We have foxes in our neighborhood. An invisible fence would do nothing to keep the fox out of the yard. If you live in a rural area where there are wild critters that your dog might want to chase or potentially get into a fight with I would think an invisible fence might not be a great idea.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

ProfCrash said:


> We figure both dogs might not need dog food once the baby learns to feed itself.


One quick thought: when DD was learning to feed herself, Gizmo hung out under her high chair (Gizzy is dumb, but not that dumb) and I had to eventually keep her out of the room bc DD thought it was hilarious to watch the dog eat (she snorts like the piggy she is) and would feed the dog ALL her food. I also had to remind guests that we didn't feed Gizmo from the table. Lots of people assume that bc she is a "lap dog" we treat her like one (ie, we don't let her one the furniture)


----------



## Leslie

Re: fencing

As always, I appreciate everyone's insight and comments. That's why I love this group and I look to all of you for information and opinions. You have been tremendously helpful over the past year and I continue to look to all of you for advice.

The Brittany rescue group is saying we must have a fence of some type. How we sort that out and what we come up with is still a matter of research. If we can't make it work then we might not be able to adopt Dempsey (or some other Brittany). But we have a few weeks to sort it all out and figure out what would work (or not). So it's all good, we have time and can approach this thoughtfully and purposefully.

I always value everything everyone has to say on this thread. Thank you so much for your contributions!

L


----------



## Jane917

We have a 6 ft cedar fence for Kona. We had it installed when we bought the house, which cost us big extra bucks. Our few is out the front and side of the house, so the fence does not impede our view. We still have the mountain view out the back. I think the invisible fence could be a good idea. The rescue place would be able to judge the dog's bird instincts to determine if an invisible fence would keep him in. I don't think an invisible fence would keep Kona in, but I have never tried one. He is much better now at returning to us on command. That is....if we are there to witness the escape. Twice he has gotten out due to rare strong winds blowing part of the fence down. In the 5 years we have lived in this house, I think he has only escaped 4 times, so our record is pretty good. I make him sit and stay before going in and out of a door. Works well......but Russ does not have the same consistency, and Kona readily detects that. From my experience with both beagles and brittanys, I don't think one is better over the other without a fence. 

We have discovered that a butterfly is just as distracting as a bird.      j


----------



## Leslie

I just talked to Karen at NE Brittany Rescue. Dempsey is 1 1/2 years old. He is being fostered in Missouri. She believes he is a pure-bred Brittany. His tail hasn't been docked (I guess that is done for dogs that will be in shows?). He is on treatment for heartworm and can't be transported until that is finished. When that is done, he'll come to New England and be brought here to Maine, since Karen is in Scarborough and I am two towns over. If, for whatever reason it doesn't work out with us, Karen will foster him until they find a home. They have a private transportation network where a person drives the dog in his/her car for 1-2 hours, then they switch to the next car and so on. Spend the night in Columbus, OH and then on to New England. Karen imagines he would arrive late in the day on Sunday.

She says he is an "open slate" with regard to obedience and would probably benefit from a class and consistent, loving training.

She sent me lots of pictures which I will post in several different posts. Everyone, let me know what you think. Thanks!


----------



## Leslie




----------



## Leslie




----------



## Leslie

Two close-ups:


----------



## Amyshojai

What a lovely fellow!


----------



## Jane917

Dempsey is very handsome! I love a tail on a brittany! Kona does not have one.

1 1/2 years old is plenty young enough to train. Do you know about his energy level? Brittanys are very adaptable to agility training. They love to go up, over, through, not so much under. If I had the energy and the time, I would love to get Kona into agility training. Kona does not like water (rivers, lakes) and I do not know if this is typical of britts. However mud puddles are fine!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Dempsey seems to be handling the leash just fine. Seems calm enough and he certainly is beautiful. I hope he's a match.


----------



## Leslie

Amyshojai said:


> What a lovely fellow!


Thank you! He is handsome, isn't he?

Jane, she didn't say much about his activity level. Right now he is being treated for heartworm disease and because of that, right now he needs to be kept fairly quiet. (This sounds disgusting but apparently, as the heartworms die, they break up and need to be removed from the dog's system. If s/he is too active, the fragments can lodge in a blood vessel or lung and be fatal.) Hopefully, once he is treated he'll be okay and back to normal. I hope he likes to swim!

Karen is going to give the foster mom in Missouri my contact info and she'll be in touch in the next few weeks, so that will give me the chance to ask more questions. It's very exciting and I really feel like I am helping a dog who needs to be helped which is what rescue is all about, right?

L


----------



## Leslie

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Dempsey seems to be handling the leash just fine. Seems calm enough and he certainly is beautiful. I hope he's a match.


Thanks, Gertie. He looks a little scared in the first few pictures but I am hoping that's just the moment and he'll be a happy, sweet dog. I think he's beautiful, too.

L


----------



## spotsmom

Great looking dog!!!  Heartworm is such a nasty disease and is entirely preventable.  It saddens me that people won't fork over the $$ for a monthly tablet to prevent it.  You're right- the dog has to be kept incredibly quiet, and the injections are quite painful.

Please, if you live in heartworm country, get your dog tested and make heartworm treatment a part of your dog ownership resposibilities.

And, by the way, most Rescue organizations, require fencing.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Maybe you can put up a dog run on the side of the house. Something large enough for them to play, meet the requirements of the rescue, and not screw up your view.


----------



## Leslie

spotsmom said:


> Great looking dog!!! Heartworm is such a nasty disease and is entirely preventable. It saddens me that people won't fork over the $$ for a monthly tablet to prevent it. You're right- the dog has to be kept incredibly quiet, and the injections are quite painful.


To me, heartworm is like malaria:

1. It is transmitted by mosquitoes.
2. It is nasty disease if you get it.
3. It is preventable.
4. I've never known anyone who has malaria.

That said, I've also never known a dog with heartworm. Still, we've always had all our dogs on year-round heartworm pills, because we do have mosquitoes here in Maine. Now that we might be getting a heartworm treated dog I'll be even more vigilant about making sure they all get their pills on schedule every month (yes, I will admit, we have occasionally missed a month here or there...)

And, to add: heartworm has been found in every state of the US according to one article I just read, so I guess everyone lives in "heartworm country."

L


----------



## Tripp

I will have to ask our vet about heart worm here.  We had always treated our dogs for it when I lived in Minnesota, but they don't seem to do it here.  In fact, when we took our dog Corky to Minnesota 20 years ago, the vet gave us one pill to tide her over for the trip.  
But it sounds nasty, so I will have to ask.

By the way, Dempsy looks like a cutie.  I love the tail and am glad it wasn't docked.


----------



## Jane917

Tripp said:


> I will have to ask our vet about heart worm here. We had always treated our dogs for it when I lived in Minnesota, but they don't seem to do it here. In fact, when we took our dog Corky to Minnesota 20 years ago, the vet gave us one pill to tide her over for the trip.
> But it sounds nasty, so I will have to ask.
> 
> By the way, Dempsy looks like a cutie. I love the tail and am glad it wasn't docked.


I am also in WA, the other side of the mountains from you. Heartworm does not seem to be an issue here. My vet has never recommended treating for it. He said he has seen one case of heartworm in our area, and that came with a dog from out of state. However, that was several years ago, and I have not brought up the subject again. I am interested to hear what your vet says.

We have very few mosquitos around here, which surprises me with all the lakes and rivers.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I got a six month supply of heartworm medicine from the shelter for $20. I'll be enrolling Angelo in the Banfield program for older dogs. It's almost like insurance and costs $45 a month. It includes two checkups, two teeth cleaning, most of the meds and a lot of other stuff. Hopefully, it includes heartworm and if not, I think I'll be trekking back to the shelter to get it cheap.


----------



## Leslie

I just talked to Dempsey's foster mom and have a bit more info. He was an owner surrender to the animal shelter last July (!) and was at the shelter until January. He's been with his foster mom since then. I am not sure what prompted them to check for heartworm or if it was just picked up during a routine screening. He was treated last week and needs to take it easy for a month, then he'll come to Maine.

She is going to check with her vet to find out his weight. One paper she has says he weighs 55 lbs. but she doesn't think that's correct. She said he doesn't look that big.

Dempsey is crate trained and house trained but that's about it in terms of training. She said he's very intelligent and eager to please. "He doesn't have a mean bone in his body...he's a great little guy."

Meanwhile, Chris from Tall Tails called. My application was approved but alas, McIntosh has found another home. So I think we'll pass on the beagles and go with Dempsey instead.

L


----------



## Jane917

Kona weighs in at a lean 37 pounds. I understand what the foster mom says about Dempsey not having a mean bone in body. I wouldn't worry about the lack of training. A brittany's motto is "will work for food."

Nice to hear McIntosh has a good home with his forever family. I bet there is some excitement in that house, especially if there are kids. 

I would love to know the foster families secret to "keeping Dempsey quiet for a month."


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Is there a way that you could ask the Foster to work on the basic commands at home? No class required but Sit, Stay, Come, and Lay?


----------



## Sienna_98

Unfortunately, we get a lot of HW positive dogs here in Texas.  Australian shepherds (my breed) are also a high energy breed.  "Keeping quiet" after heartworm treatment  for us means keeping the dog crated, other than for potty breaks, which are done on a leash.  It sounds awful, and believe me, it's not fun for anyone, especially if it's a younger dog, but it's necessary for that time period.


----------



## Leslie

Sienna_98 said:


> Unfortunately, we get a lot of HW positive dogs here in Texas. Australian shepherds (my breed) are also a high energy breed. "Keeping quiet" after heartworm treatment for us means keeping the dog crated, other than for potty breaks, which are done on a leash. It sounds awful, and believe me, it's not fun for anyone, especially if it's a younger dog, but it's necessary for that time period.


I suspect that's what she's doing. She also said that she works during the day and she keeps her dogs crated while she's at work.

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Gad ... we have to wait a month? I guess that just gives us more time to cross fingers and light candles that Dempsey is going to be okay and is the right dog for you.


----------



## Pawz4me

Leslie said:


> I am not sure what prompted them to check for heartworm or if it was just picked up during a routine screening.


Testing for HW is a standard thing for most rescues, especially those in high risk areas. So I'd guess it was picked up when they did the initial vet check when he was taken into rescue. I hope so, anyway. My understanding is that by the time a dog shows symptoms of a HW infection it's usually pretty advanced.



> She said he's very intelligent and eager to please. "He doesn't have a mean bone in his body...he's a great little guy."


Typical Brittany! And being eager to please means they're usually very easy to train. Most Britts really, really want to make their person happy. Once they understand what you want, they're thrilled to do it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Boy, did I just have a doggie adventure. My Angelo, love that he is, just does not get along with other dogs. We were out for a walk when I spotted a loose dog way down the block. I got him headed the other way (must be part Britt cuz he will def work for treats), but the other dog caught up with us. All the dog wanted to do was play, but Angelo won't let another dog sniff him. He'll sniff okay, but the minute the other dog starts to sniff, he's snarling and if that dog won't back off, he attacks. 

I'm pretty sure I know where the dog belongs but there was no way I could return him with Angelo trying to kill him. By the time I dragged Angelo away, the other dog was gone. I called animal control as soon as I got back and told them where he belonged and where I last saw him. I went around a couple of blocks myself trying to find him, but no luck. 

I hope they find the poor thing and get him home okay.


----------



## Leslie

Happy St. Patrick's Day from Monday and Marli. Monday is having an overnight playdate with Lance, Jocelyn, and Marli. I hope she behaves!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Marli looks like a Jack Russell. Love their Irish sweaters.


----------



## Leslie

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Marli looks like a Jack Russell. Love their Irish sweaters.


I love the sweaters too. I never think of things like that.

This was posted in another thread but I love it so I will repost here. Great for all the dog lovers...


----------



## Amyshojai

Love that!


----------



## MichelleR

Geez, Leslie, I leave this thread for a couple days -- okay, several months -- only to return to it to find that you're apparently just going to adopt all the dogs.


----------



## Leslie

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Marli looks like a Jack Russell. Love their Irish sweaters.


She's supposed to be a pure border collie but we think she has some Corgi in her.

L


----------



## Leslie

MichelleR said:


> Geez, Leslie, I leave this thread for a couple days -- okay, several months -- only to return to it to find that you're apparently just going to adopt all the dogs.


Just one...and it looks like Dempsey is the boy. Hopefully he'll arrive and we'll all be crazy about him and all this patient waiting won't be for naught.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I have a sneaking suspicion that he is going to be great and that you will love him to death.


----------



## geoffthomas

I don't envy you - having to make choices, I mean.
I am not allowed to go to the pound (or a rescue) alone.
My family knows that I will return with another animal.
I can always find a dog that NEEDS me.
My wife reminds me that my dog already needs me.

Hope you find it easy to make the decision.


----------



## Leslie

ProfCrash said:


> I have a sneaking suspicion that he is going to be great and that you will love him to death.


I suspect you are correct!


geoffthomas said:


> Hope you find it easy to make the decision.


Thanks, Geoff. I think the decision has already been made, assuming everything goes according to plan...

L


----------



## Amyshojai

Can't wait to hear the ongoing saga...with pix!


----------



## Leslie

I decided I needed to give everyone an update on the fence and I will admit, I do so with some trepidation since I know that not everyone "approves" or "believes in" (hidden) (electric) (invisible) fences. But since I've shared everything with you for a year, I think it would be dishonest to go radio silent at this juncture or not talk about part of what we are doing. Plus, I love the community here and don't want to stop the conversation!

So...to bring everyone up to speed: 1) we are looking to adopt a rescue Brittany and part of the contract is that we must have a fence, of some type; 2) we have a large, irregular shaped, rural yard with a nice view. I have never really considered a physical fence a realistic option (even when Bonnie was pushing it last year). 

I also think that everyone on this thread knows I do my research when confronted with anything, from breed of dog to food to feed to whether or not getting a Lyme vaccination. So...

So, in the past 10 days, I have learned a lot about hidden fences. I am going to use that term because Invisible Fence is a brand name and electric fence implies that lots of shocking and punishment is going on. From what I have read, when installed correctly and the dog is trained correctly, the latter is not true.

Options include getting a professional installer or doing it yourself. Pros for the former: 1) they know something about electricity and setting up the fence; and 2) they have experience training dogs. Cons: it's expensive (while I didn't go all the way to getting an actual estimate, I think in our yard it would have been close to $2000).

My husband is a handy guy. He's been renovating our house for 32 years and has done everything from plumbing to electricity to dry wall to paint. He also built me a porch. The only thing he has never wanted to attempt was rebuilding the chimneys and we hired a mason to do that job last summer. The actual electrics of a hidden fence are very simple: run a wire in a loop, hook to the receiver, test, done. Since I was concerned that everything be done to a "T" (we are talking dog safety, after all) he recruited the assistance of our next door neighbor who is also a master electrician. So, we have a resource in that area.

Next was the training issue. I talked to Carolyn who has taught Monday in obedience and Wag It games. It turns out she has had a hidden fence for 14 years. She has also trained many, many dogs to her fence (she used to do a lot of dog sitting). I asked her if she would help us and she said, "Of course!" She is on board. I actually feel good (better) about this because she knows Monday and probably has more of a sense of training her vs. someone coming in cold who doesn't know the dog at all (even if he has trained dozens of dogs in his career).

So that's the way we are going to go. We have the kit: Sport Dog, designed for large installations (100 acres but we don't have anything that size). Part of the decision was the quality and amount of wire; the transmitter is FM; and the collar has five levels of correction, including tone and vibration. It is designed for dogs over 15 lbs but that's not a problem for us. 

We're off to SF for the weekend. When we get back next week, Tony is going to rent a "Ditch Witch" to dig the trenches (some wire, in the woods, will just be laid on the ground and secured with landscape staples). We are going to do the backyard only which means we need a double line of wire (basically a "U" with wires 3-5 feet apart). When everything is set, we'll start training Monday, with Carolyn's assistance, and then get going on Dempsey, when he arrives.

We have also agreed that we'll never leave the dogs out there alone--ie, put them out and then go off and do something. To be honest, I can't imagine such a thing! Just being able to put them out in the yard without a leash is going to be a whole new level of learning for me!

Comments and thoughts, as always, are welcome.

L


----------



## Pawz4me

Leslie, I think you'll find that while some of us may not like hidden fences, we certainly respect your right to decide what's best for you.  And I have no doubt that you'll make sure the training is done right.  Not leaving the dogs alone is a very good thing.  Heck, I've got a traditional fence and I rarely leave mine alone!


----------



## Leslie

Pawz4me said:


> Leslie, I think you'll find that while some of us may not like hidden fences, we certainly respect your right to decide what's best for you. And I have no doubt that you'll make sure the training is done right. Not leaving the dogs alone is a very good thing. Heck, I've got a traditional fence and I rarely leave mine alone!


Thank you, Pawz. I appreciate your confidence in me!

L


----------



## Amyshojai

I'm always impressed with your research--and your dedication Monday is beyond reproach. Glad you've got a trainer who knows Monday and is familiar with such systems, that's very positive. Thanks for the update.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I think that it is a fine decision. It works for  you and  your dogs and you have a professional trainer that is going to help you with it all. In a more rural area the invisible fence makes more sense then in an urban area. We let the dogs out into the yard and don't have to watch them, which works great for us. We do check on them every 10 minutes or so because they both like digging in the currently empty raise beds and Caya has proven to be a bit of an escape artist. Cooper actually seems to enjoy lying and rolling in the raised beds and gets himself pretty dirty...

Any way, it sounds like a great decision for you and your family. Kudos. If it doesn't work out the way you want it, you can still build a dog run that would give the dogs a place to run and play that is fenced without blocking your view.

On a silly note, Cooper has decided that the humidifier in the bedroom is something not to be trusted. The first night we turned it on, he went to the basement and had to be coaxed back to the bedroom. He sat there for an hour staring at it before climbing on his bed and sleeping. Now he will lie on the floor while I am watching tv and bark at the humidifier. He does a fine job of scaring the humidifier to stay right where it is suppose to and not threaten me or the baby. He has not tried approaching it and is not slinking in the bedroom or avoiding walking around the bedroom, he just barks at it occassionally.

Dogs are silly.


----------



## Leslie

Thanks, Amy and Prof...

Yes, dogs are silly and can be a lot of fun. That's why we love them, right?

We're in San Francisco where the weather is nice although it is supposed to deteriorate over the weekend. Meanwhile, back in Maine it feels like summer and the dogsitters (Lance and Jocelyn) are enjoying the porch.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Leslie, you have to do what's right for your circumstances, and having a hidden fence is certainly loads better than having no fence at all. 

Now all we have to do is wait for Dempsey's arrival.


----------



## Leslie

Various updates:

1. I talked to Dempsey's foster mom last night. She says he is doing great but getting a little restless with his enforced cage time. She says they do take him out for walks but don't let him run. The most critical period for keeping really still (apparently) is the first two weeks after getting the heartworm treatment shot. She said he didn't seem to feel well then (had a cough) so was happy to take it really easy, but now he's getting bored.

She also said, as she did before, that he's a great dog and doesn't have a mean bone in his body. She's can't understand why no one adopted him for the 6 months that he was at the shelter. New England Brittany Rescue found out about him from a listing on PetFinder, got him out of the shelter and into a foster home. He was diagnosed with heartworm when he was being neutered (lab work done at the time). He needed to go to a new, long-term foster home once he was diagnosed with heartworm and they knew he would be treated.

2. Current plan is for him to come to Maine on the weekend of April 14/15. I think we have a long two weeks ahead of us!

3. Lupine collars and leashes...they have a lifetime guarantee, even if chewed. Monday chewed up her leash and my husband was going to throw it away. I snatched it out of his hand, returned it to Lupine and had a new leash in exactly 7 days. Great customer service. I recommend this company!

4. I have been told by a friend, who met Cody at a rescue event, that he's a great dog and I should adopt him. How many dogs can one person have? LOL. I said that if things don't work out with Dempsey I will look into Cody. He is a cutie...

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/21956974

5. The plans are to install the hidden fence this weekend although my husband has gotten some sort of acute flu-like illness today. Let's hope it goes away as quickly as it came on and he is back to normal by Saturday...send healing energy, please!

L


----------



## Amyshojai

Thanks for the updates! Dogs (and cats) are like potato chips--very difficult to stop at one! Hope your husband heals quickly, that's no fun.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

If my head's in a whirl just reading your update, I can just imagine how you must be feeling. 

Cody is cute but I'm absolutely sold on older dogs.


----------



## Jane917

*Leslie*, did I tell you that after my love for my CKCS and my brittany, comes my now departed golden? I have had two that were clearly the most lovable dogs on earth. However, Dempsey sounds perfect Brittany temperment.

Both Jack and Kona have Lupine collars, so I am glad to hear the CS is good.

Keep us posted about the fence. Hope Tony is feeling better. I think he has built in nursing services. Healing thoughts coming your way!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Caya has a Lupine collar and both dogs have a Lupine harness. Cooper has a Kong collar, inherited from Caya.

It will be a long two weeks but well worth it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie,

We need a picture fix for Dempsey...didn't you have a link?

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Thanks for asking, Betsy...










I like his freckles...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*melts*

He's soooooooo cute...

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Betsy the Quilter said:


> *melts*
> 
> He's soooooooo cute...
> 
> Betsy


Yes, I think so too! I can't wait to meet him in person (or would that be, meet him in canine? LOL).

L


----------



## MamaProfCrash

One tip that we were given is to make sure that Monday meets him at a nuetral location. We introduced Caya and Cooper on the neighbors lawn across the street. That way the dog that is already in the home is less likely to be territorial and the meeting should go better.


----------



## Jane917

I love Dempsey's liver color! And his tail is so pretty. Kona just has a stub. He does a good job with wagging, however. Dempsey has the same lovely amber eyes that Kona has. Dempsey will be so happy to find his forever home!


----------



## Amyshojai

Oooh the freckles are so cute! Soft eyes, lovely face--and a tail made for wags.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I especially love the first picture. He looks so dignified and stands so proud, like he's posing for the judges.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

He's so focused in both pics, makes me wonder what he's looking at!

Betsy


----------



## Jane917

Betsy the Quilter said:


> He's so focused in both pics, makes me wonder what he's looking at!
> 
> Betsy


LOL! I am willing to bet it is a bird.....though he doesn't look quite crazed enough to be on a bird....


----------



## Amyshojai

Betsy the Quilter said:


> He's so focused in both pics, makes me wonder what he's looking at!
> 
> Betsy


TREEETZ! BACON! BIRDZ!


----------



## Leslie

My poor husband continues to feel lousy so he has postponed the fence installation by a week--or at least he has postponed renting the Ditch Witch. Monday has a busy day tomorrow with grooming appt. and then the vet so she'll be out of the house most of the day if he is still feeling crummy. Hopefully he'll bounce back by the morning...he doesn't do sick well.

Meanwhile, I keep wondering about Dempsey and looking at my few pictures. I need to find something else to occupy my mind! Here's another shot. He's looking a little more timid in this one.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie said:


> My poor husband continues to feel lousy so he has postponed the fence installation by a week--or at least he has postponed renting the Ditch Witch. Monday has a busy day tomorrow with grooming appt. and then the vet so she'll be out of the house most of the day if he is still feeling crummy. Hopefully he'll bounce back by the morning...he doesn't do sick well.


Sorry Tony still isn't feeling well!



> Meanwhile, I keep wondering about Dempsey and looking at my few pictures. I need to find something else to occupy my mind! Here's another shot. He's looking a little more timid in this one.


Well, given that he looks like he marked some territory, I can understand. I wouldn't want someone taking my picture at that point, either. 

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Well, given that he looks like he marked some territory, I can understand. I wouldn't want someone taking my picture at that point, either.
> 
> Betsy


Duh moment for me, I didn't even realize that! But then, who takes a picture when the dog is peeing? LOL.

L


----------



## Amyshojai

ROTFL! He doesn't want someone to criticize his aim!


----------



## Leslie

Amyshojai said:


> ROTFL! He doesn't want someone to criticize his aim!


This reminds me that I'll need to get used to having a boy dog again...LOL.

L


----------



## Leslie

Okay so to counterbalance the very timid peeing picture, how about...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

How would you like to be this poor dog?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie said:


> Okay so to counterbalance the very timid peeing picture, how about...


Well, he certainly is a boy...

Betsy


----------



## Linjeakel

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> How would you like to be this poor dog?


ROFL

I'm not sure what is the most amazing - that such a small dog has such an apparently endless amount of pee or that he can walk that far on just his two front paws!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Linjeakel said:


> ROFL
> 
> I'm not sure what is the most amazing - that such a small dog has such an apparently endless amount of pee or that he can walk that far on just his two front paws!


And maintain a constant stream at all times.


----------



## Leslie

That's funny, Gertie. Thanks for posting. I wonder if Chester knows how to pee with four paws on the ground?


----------



## Leslie

Monday had a very busy day today...

First we went off to the groomer. Monday always enjoys grooming time and she always looks great afterward.

Second, vet appointment. This was her first appointment since we went last year when we got her (she has been healthy this year, as everyone knows). Her appointment went well. She's gained 4 pounds since last year (!) but the vet thought she looked fine weight-wise. Her teeth are great. We've been feeding her Enzadent Chews after the Greenies made her sick. They must be working (the vet had never heard of them). I got some pushback on refusing the lyme vaccine but I stood my ground. I did a lot of reading last year and I am not convinced she needs it.

I mentioned that we are looking to adopt a Brittany and the vet said, "That will be quite a change." I asked what she meant and she said, "Brittanys are very energetic." I just looked at her. "Monday is very energetic. I think I know what to expect." She laughed and said, "All the poodles I have ever known are very laid back and calm." I looked at her again. LOL. Maybe she's only been around older, calm poodles or something...I know I have an active, young, enthusiastic dog.

When we finished at the vet ($261 poorer, and that was without the lyme vaccine or stool testing since I forgot to bring a sample), Monday and I headed to the dog park to meet Lance, Jocelyn, and Marli. This was a new experience but it turned out to be great. The park is at an old quarry:

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Attraction_Review-g40827-d1395121-Reviews-Quarry_Run_Dog_Park-Portland_Maine.html

Lance and Jocelyn had been there before with both dogs so they are old pros. I am realizing more and more that our years with a greyhound (YOU MUST NEVER LET HER OFF A LEASH!!!!) has traumatized my husband and me somewhat so we get anxious about letting Monday off the leash...but, she did fine. In fact, she did great. She was very welcoming to all the other dogs and did a "play bow" as each dog arrived in the park. (Long time readers of this thread might remember the video that Bonnie sent me where Monday demonstrated her play bow. I am not sure this is something Bonnie taught her but it is very clearly a way that Monday has of welcoming new dogs to play and I have to say, it's a wonderful habit/behavior.)

Lots of dogs at the park but they kept coming and going. We saw (in addition to various mixed breeds): a beautiful Dalmatian; a German short haired pointer; a Jack Russell terrier (not well trained); another standard poodle (white, male, 8 yrs old and bigger than Monday); an Akita-type dog; a Huskey-type dog; a dog that looked like a chichaua/CKCS mix (very cute, actually), 3 black labs, some various pit bull mixes...

All the dogs were friendly but I got to experience "I own a rescue" snobbery...LOL. Everyone was talking about "their" rescue: "I got her from Louisiana," "My dog is a Katrina rescue," (apparently that is the gold standard of dog rescue). Eventually, someone said to me, "Which is your dog?"

"The black poodle," I replied.

"Oh," was the "you are not in our club" answer. But then I said, "We got her as a rescue."

"Oh? She looks pure bred. They have pure bred poodles in rescue?" Which was all I needed to tell Monday's story. It's very interesting that "they" (whoever they are) don't think poodles don't need to be rescued. But from what I have seen, every single dog has a rescue group.

The dogs at the park were a lot of fun. There was one beagle type dog who yowled, and the Jack Russell terrier who was totally untrained, but all the rest were fun and well behaved. I think we'll be going back to the park.

L


----------



## Amyshojai

Love the write up about the dog park! And yes, there is "snobbery" on different levels. Dogs don't care where they came from, they just care that they have good care and are loved. *shrug*  

The play bow is standard doggy repertoire for well-behaved dogs. Bravo, Monday!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

One would think my JRT is untrained, but he's actually well-behaved. Squirrels and lizards and other dogs beware, but otherwise, he does all the nice things well-trained dogs do. I just can't take him to a dog park. 

I've been training him with kissy-kissy and a food reward which paid off this morning. He streaked out the door and had already gotten around the house. I have food right beside the door so I grabbed it, called him and did kissy-kissy, and he streaked right back. He got his food and I took my heart medicine. Since I walk him twice a day, I needed to know I could call him back in case he slipped his collar or I accidentally dropped the leash when he lunged after a squirrel.


----------



## Leslie

Amyshojai said:


> The play bow is standard doggy repertoire for well-behaved dogs. Bravo, Monday!


Thank you, Amy. I was actually amazed at how well behaved she was (although my son and GF were taking this as normal, but it was new to me). She was incredibly well behaved. She ran around a lot and had a ton of exercise but she was incredibly polite with all the other dogs, welcomed everyone (via her play bow), and when a dog was less than social, she just left that dog alone. Seeing Monday in her "dog milieu" was amazing and she was amazing. It was a great playtime.

We'll do it again...

L


----------



## Amyshojai

Hi Cobbie,

These days vets design immunizations based on the individual dog's exposure. Most of the viral protective vaccines (distemper, rabies) last at least a year and some 3 years or even longer. But vaccinations for protection against kennel cough or lyme disease or leptospirosis may not last more than about 6 months. So it just depends on the type of vaccine and your dog's exposure level. It also could be that in your area you have particularly virulent strains of some diseases.

My vet now gives vaccines every three years but we see the doctor every year and the shots are given on a rotating basis.

Here's a basic primer for pup vaccinations: http://puppies.about.com/od/Puppy_Health/a/Vaccinations-Puppy-Shots.htm


----------



## Lynn McNamee

I'm so sorry about Chester. 

We lost our dog, Scooby, in early December. I'd had him for about 12 years. We were getting dressed to take him to his "final" vet visit when he passed away. 

I know how hard it can be. I'm crying just typing this.  

At the end of December, we decided to get another rescue dog in honor of Scooby, since I had gotten Scooby from the pound all those years ago.

Our new family addition, Louie, had been crate trained, but I never used one. My boyfriend and I both work from home, so we are with him almost 24/7, seven days a week.   He doesn't seem to care about not having a crate.

However, he did decide to sleep in my closet at night.    After trying to get him to sleep on his dog bed in our bedroom for awhile, we finally gave up and put the dog bed in the closet. He's happy, so I guess it's okay. Of course, the closet door is open, so he can come and go as he pleases. He only goes in there at night for bedtime, never during the day.


----------



## Leslie

Thanks, Lynn. We know that Chester is happy, hanging out at the Rainbow Bridge.

Amy--thanks for the immunization info. Cobbie--Bonnie was of the mind that dogs in general are over-vaccinated and Monday in particular was way over-vaccinated. I am too lazy to go dig out the paperwork but I do remember that Monday seemed to get jabbed every time she moved from Point A to Point B ("breeder" to puppy mill distributor; PMD to next level of distribution, then pet shop, owner, vet, foster, etc). I am a great believer in vaccines but the lyme vaccine is controversial. Bonnie was very opposed to it and to help me make a decision, I contacted a friend who is a vet and asked for her advice. She pointed me to this article (citation and abstract below). After reading it, I decided not to have Monday receive the lyme vaccine again (she had received it x2 prior to moving in with Bonnie) and also passed on it this year.

~~

J Vet Intern Med. 2006 Mar-Apr;20(2):422-34.

ACVIM small animal consensus statement on Lyme disease in dogs: diagnosis,
treatment, and prevention.

Littman MP, Goldstein RE, Labato MA, Lappin MR, Moore GE.

Department of Clinical Studies-Philadelphia, University of Pennsylvania School of  Medicine, 19104-6010, USA. [email protected]

The purpose of this report is to offer a consensus opinion of ACVIM diplomates on the diagnosis, treatment, and prevention of Borrelia burgdorferi infections in dogs (canine Lyme disease). Clinical syndromes known to commonly be associated with canine Lyme disease include polyarthritis and glomerulopathy. Serological test results can be used to document exposure to B. burgdorferi but not prove illness. Although serum enzyme-linked immunosorbent assay/indirect fluorescent antibody assay titers can stay positive for months to years after treatment, quantitative C6 peptide antibody paired tests need more study. Serological screening of healthy dogs is controversial because it can lead to overdiagnosis or overtreatment of normal dogs, most of which never develop Lyme disease. However, serological screening can provide seroprevalence and sentinel data and stimulate owner education about tick infections and control. Although it is unknown whether treatment of seropositive healthy dogs is beneficial, the consensus is that seropositive dogs should be evaluated for proteinuria and other coinfections and tick control prescribed. Tick control can include a product that
repels or protects against tick attachment, thereby helping to prevent transmission of coinfections as well as Borrelia spp. Seropositive dogs with
clinical abnormalities thought to arise from Lyme disease generally are treated with doxycycline (10 mg/kg q24h for 1 month). Proteinuric dogs might need longer treatment as well as medications and diets for protein-losing nephropathy. The ACVIM diplomates believe the use of Lyme vaccines still is controversial and most do not administer them. It is the consensus opinion that additional research is needed to study predictors of illness, "Lyme nephropathy," and coinfections in Lyme endemic areas.

~~

One good thing about keeping her hair as short as we do is that it makes it easy to check for ticks, a habit I developed early in my life with our family dogs and I still do now. A big part of prevention is getting the tick off the dog before it can bite, right?

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Cobbie said:


> Note to self - for my next pet, get pet insurance.


I'm signing Angelo up for the Banfield program this month. Of course, since he's nine yrs old, I have to get the most expensive program. It's $100 down (I have a $25 off coupon) and $45 a month and it appears to cover a lot including two teeth cleanings a year.


----------



## Leslie

Monday and I went to the dog park again yesterday and ran into some friends, which was nice. We also met a man who had a Brittany that he had gotten through NE Brittany Rescue. She was adorable--very petite and very friendly. One thing I am trying to get clarification on is Dempsey's size. The foster mom said he weighs 55 lbs which for a Brittany would be quite large. Everything I've read said they are usually between 30 and 40 pounds and I specifically wanted a dog that was a bit smaller than Monday. Not that his weight would be a deal breaker if he is that big but I would like to know for sure if he's an unusually large Brittany or the foster mom got the weight wrong.

L


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I have had some friends who had awful experiences at Banfield. They have seriously screwed up diagnosis that cost my friends money for treatments that were unnecessary and the dogs continued pain and discomfort. When they brought their dog to a different vet, they were able to make the correct diagnosis in a matter of minutes and a few months later the dog was in much better shape.

All I am saying is be careful. Banfield might work well for routine stuff but I am not as certain that they are good for more complicated issues. It is kind of like the difference between an HMO and a PPO for humans. The HMO can work well in some situations but is awful in others while the PPO might be more expensive for routine stuff but tends to do a better job with bad situations.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Cobbie said:


> Gertie, thank you for the Banfield information. I wasn't aware of that option. We have a PetSmart a couple of miles from our house. I called for a quote and was given a $39.95 initial fee with monthly $24.95, $32.95, and $40.95 depending on the plan. Norman is eight years old so I can only guess the difference on pricing compared to yours is the area of the country. This location doesn't have a private entrance like the newer stores do and taking him through the front door would be a nightmare. He's waaaay too friendly and strong. But it's good to know about this is available to me. Thanks again.
> 
> Leslie, Norman is in the upper 50s in weight and I think he's a good sized dog. At least, he's the biggest dog I've ever had.


I have the same problem with Angelo. At first he's friendly and tugging on his leash. He's only 20 lbs but he's as strong as an ox. A couple of friendly sniffs and then he attacks.



ProfCrash said:


> I have had some friends who had awful experiences at Banfield. They have seriously screwed up diagnosis that cost my friends money for treatments that were unnecessary and the dogs continued pain and discomfort. When they brought their dog to a different vet, they were able to make the correct diagnosis in a matter of minutes and a few months later the dog was in much better shape.
> 
> All I am saying is be careful. Banfield might work well for routine stuff but I am not as certain that they are good for more complicated issues. It is kind of like the difference between an HMO and a PPO for humans. The HMO can work well in some situations but is awful in others while the PPO might be more expensive for routine stuff but tends to do a better job with bad situations.


I guess it's like anything else, it depends. I've had really good HMO docs and really bad ones. The Banfield near me is very busy so hopefully, they are okay.


----------



## Pawz4me

Leslie said:


> One thing I am trying to get clarification on is Dempsey's size. The foster mom said he weighs 55 lbs which for a Brittany would be quite large. Everything I've read said they are usually between 30 and 40 pounds and I specifically wanted a dog that was a bit smaller than Monday. Not that his weight would be a deal breaker if he is that big but I would like to know for sure if he's an unusually large Brittany or the foster mom got the weight wrong.


I'd say he's on the larger side of normal for a Brittany. Despite the AKC breed standard, which calls for 30 to 40 pounds and 17.5 to 20.5 height, there is quite a bit of variation in size within the breed. It's not unusual for some male Britts to be in the 50+ range or for some smaller females to be less than 30. My Dusty is just a bit taller than the breed standard and a good weight for him is right around 47.


----------



## Leslie

Pawz4me said:


> I'd say he's on the larger side of normal for a Brittany. Despite the AKC breed standard, which calls for 30 to 40 pounds and 17.5 to 20.5 height, there is quite a bit of variation in size within the breed. It's not unusual for some male Britts to be in the 50+ range or for some smaller females to be less than 30. My Dusty is just a bit taller than the breed standard and a good weight for him is right around 47.


Ah, great. Thank you!


----------



## Jane917

10 days till Dempsey! Is he on the road to Maine yet? I am keeping my fingers crossed that this all goes smoothly.

Is the fence going up this weekend.....or I guess I should ask if it is going down?


----------



## Leslie

No, not on the road yet...apparently they make the trip in two days. They travel from Missouri to Columbus, OH the first day and then up to Maine on the second day. Volunteers drive 1-2 hour legs along the route--sort of a puppy express (or puppy underground railroad). Because this is Easter weekend, the train isn't running, but let's hope it is back on track next week. Monday the 16th is holiday here in Maine (Patriot's Day) which means I'll have a day to stay home and help him adjust.

Regarding the fence: Tony was reading all the instructions and planning it all out last night. Yes, this weekend is the big dig! LOL. He tried the collar on Monday. With her skinny little neck, he buckled the collar in the very last hole to make it fit. It had about 18" of collar hanging off the other side and I thought, "What kind of dog would need a collar this big?" Newfoundland, I guess. Or maybe a St. Bernard!

L


----------



## Leslie

I wrote to Carolyn (obedience teacher) about a few things. She is offering a Canine Good Citizen course and thinks Monday is ready for that. She said that Monday made "great strides with her focus" during the Wag It Games classes.

She also wrote this about Dempsey arriving:


a suggestion for the new dog arriving.....be careful not to create immediate dependence on you...BEFORE he gets too attached begin leaving him for short periods of time.  Hopefully he is crate trained - the first thing you want him to know is that he is safe in your house even if you are not there.  At first you can leave him with Monday, but you will want to be taking them out separately for short periods so he is ok with it BEFORE he gets too attached to Monday too. 

Remember dogs will bond with other dogs before they bond with people (generally)  It's kind of like if you were living in a foreign culture and ran into some Americans, you would immediatly relate to each other and probably become friends just because you come from the same culture. 

I saw this in the last dog I adopted.....people didn't have much value to her in her past life. But dogs were fun to play with. She would choose them over me.....I had to do some remedial training to get her back. 

Something to think about...

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Oh, boy, it's getting close. So much to think about, but I just know it's going to go well.


----------



## Amyshojai

Leslie, I really like your obedience instructor! Great advice.


----------



## Leslie

Thank you, Amy.

Here's a picture from last night that I thought everyone might enjoy!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Awwwww!


----------



## Jane917

The picture of Monday sleeping peacefully on the blanket reminds me to ask.....whatever happened to the sofa cushion she ate a while back?


----------



## Amyshojai

How'd I miss that--ate a cushion? Hope everything came out all right (literally!).


----------



## Leslie

Amyshojai said:


> How'd I miss that--ate a cushion? Hope everything came out all right (literally!).


We have a small sitting area at the end of our kitchen that includes a loveseat--which Monday has decided is "her" loveseat. Here she is:










Back in January, my husband rearranged the furniture and Monday let us know of her displeasure with the new layout by snatching one of the seat cushions and within 60 seconds, breaking the zipper and chewing out half the foam from the inside. Bad poodle!

The loveseat had been looking a little ratty--it was probably 20 years since I had it reupholstered--so that gave me an excuse to get it redone. I found out the best and most inexpensive upholsterers in the area are at the Windham Correctional Facility (yup, the prison). We took it up there on March 16th (I was on a waiting list for almost 2 months) and they just called yesterday to say it is finished--and looks great. Tony and I are going to pick it up tomorrow morning.

I'll post pictures tomorrow. The fabric I selected is industrial strength (it's call Crypton) and designed to be used in waiting rooms and commercial areas. It is supposed to be rated for "60,000 double bottom impressions." God knows what a "double bottom" is! Let's hope it stands up to a poodle and a Brittany!

L


----------



## Amyshojai

ROTFL!

Are you sure you didn't whisper in Monday's ear that you wanted a new couch? Those poodles are sooooo eager to please, ya know!


----------



## Leslie

Amyshojai said:


> ROTFL!
> 
> Are you sure you didn't whisper in Monday's ear that you wanted a new couch? Those poodles are sooooo eager to please, ya know!


LOL, no I didn't.

It was interesting because in the "before" arrangement, the couch faced into the kitchen so she could watch Tony cooking dinner and feel like she was close to her #1 human. When he rearranged the furniture, he turned the couch around so it was looking out at the yard--a nice view, but for this poodle, not the view she wanted. She made it very clear (in less than a minute) she didn't want to be staring at the snowy backyard, she wanted to be watching the people.

Last weekend, when Tony was sick was good bonding time for Monday and me. She's always been good with me (once we got over the initial hiccups of getting used to a new home) but it is clear that Tony is "the man." I definitely want Dempsey to take obedience classes and I want to be the one to go with him--so I can learn and also so Tony doesn't have two dogs constantly on his heels. Carolyn's beginner obedience classes are usually on Mon and Thurs nights--when I work--so I asked her if she would have a class on another evening and she said yes. Being a loyal class attender has its benefits!

L


----------



## Leslie

Amyshojai said:


> ROTFL!
> 
> Are you sure you didn't whisper in Monday's ear that you wanted a new couch? Those poodles are sooooo eager to please, ya know!


PS, I've discovered there is a fine line between being "eager to please" and "showing my independent dog streak." LOL.

L


----------



## Jane917

The newly reupolstered furniture comes home tomorrow! Wow! My timing is perfect! Looking forward to pictures.


----------



## Amyshojai

Leslie said:


> PS, I've discovered there is a fine line between being "eager to please" and "showing my independent dog streak." LOL.
> 
> L


HA! True, tis true.


----------



## Leslie

Jane917 said:


> The newly reupholstered furniture comes home tomorrow! Wow! My timing is perfect! Looking forward to pictures.


We're off to the prison in a little while, soon to be home to the former Maine Turnpike director, Paul Violette, for the next 3.5 years. I wonder if he'll learn how to reupholster furniture while he is there?

http://www.pressherald.com/news/living-with-a-lot-less_2012-04-07.html

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie said:


> We're off to the prison in a little while, soon to be home to the former Maine Turnpike director, Paul Violette, for the next 3.5 years. I wonder if he'll learn how to reupholster furniture while he is there?
> 
> http://www.pressherald.com/news/living-with-a-lot-less_2012-04-07.html
> 
> L


You're a brave woman, Leslie, bringing home new upholstery right before getting a new high-energy dog.


Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Leslie said:


> We're off to the prison in a little while, soon to be home to the former Maine Turnpike director, Paul Violette, for the next 3.5 years. I wonder if he'll learn how to reupholster furniture while he is there?
> 
> http://www.pressherald.com/news/living-with-a-lot-less_2012-04-07.html
> 
> L


Only 230K in seven years? Amateur!


----------



## Leslie

Betsy the Quilter said:


> You're a brave woman, Leslie, bringing home new upholstery right before getting a new high-energy dog.
> 
> 
> Betsy


Yes, I realize the timing isn't perfect but...hopefully we can train Dempsey to stay off the loveseat. And maybe it will look so different to Monday, she won't be interested in it either (fat chance on the latter, I think. LOL).

L


----------



## Leslie

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Only 230K in seven years? Amateur!


Hahaha! The thing that is really irking me (and most other Mainers) is that he'll get an annual pension of $67,000 for the rest of his life. The legislature has since changed the law so that the next white-collar criminal who comes down the pike won't be living off taxpayer funds but it won't affect Paul V. Grrr...

I guess he doesn't really need to learn how to upholster furniture, does he?

L

Edit to add: I wonder if prisoners are allowed to have Kindles? It did say in the newspaper that they can bring their own TVs.


----------



## Leslie

I just realized that today is Monday's one year anniversary of being with us! In one way, the year has flown by and in another, it feels like she has been here with us forever. Here's a picture from when she first arrived...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Leslie said:


> Hahaha! The thing that is really irking me (and most other Mainers) is that he'll get an annual pension of $67,000 for the rest of his life. The legislature has since changed the law so that the next white-collar criminal who comes down the pike won't be living off taxpayer funds but it won't affect Paul V. Grrr...
> 
> I guess he doesn't really need to learn how to upholster furniture, does he?
> 
> L
> 
> Edit to add: I wonder if prisoners are allowed to have Kindles? It did say in the newspaper that they can bring their own TVs.


$67K a year? That's the real crime. You know, they can change the law retroactively. I've seen it done.

We had a mayor who went to jail for fraud and bad checks. As soon as he got out, he ran for mayor again and was re-elected. So even if they don't get away with it, they get away with it.


----------



## Amyshojai

Happy Gotcha Day, Monday!


----------



## Leslie

The loveseat is here. The upholstery looks great. I have no complaints about that. I am a little annoyed with myself, however. I ordered the foam for the cushions and while I measured carefully, I think each cushion could have been about 1/2" wider. There is a little gap and they are not as tight on the seat as they could be. Oh well, I am sure I'll get used to it.










One thing they did, which was very useful, was--in addition to making covers for the arms, also made a cover for the cushions and the back! That's partly why the fabric looks wrinkly on the seat. The actual upholstery is very tight. They did a great job with details--matching the stripes from the side to the skirt, for example.










Here's a picture of the couch with the black leather chair next to it:










And as you can see, Monday has already discovered the couch is back in the house and claimed it as her own...LOL.


----------



## Amyshojai

Oh, that's nice! And Monday has given it her paw-print of approval.


----------



## Leslie

Meanwhile, my husband continues to work his way around the yard with the edger and the wire. It looks like slow and tedious work but he is making progress. He has the backyard almost completely encircled. Next comes the front yard then hooking everything up. 

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Monday looks very good on that couch. 

They really did a nice job.


----------



## Jane917

Nice upholstery job. Looks like Monday approves too!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Good luck keeping Dempsy off if Monday is allowed on.

It does look wonderful.


----------



## Leslie

I sat on the loveseat for a few minutes to do some Kindle reading. I have to say, the "waiting room" quality of the fabric comes through. It does not have a particularly soft "hand" (as they say in the industry). On the other hand, this is a loveseat in the kitchen, near the back door, and it sees all sorts of traffic--dogs, cat, grease from cooking--I suspect this upholstery job, even if the fabric isn't the most beautiful in the universe will wear like iron. That's probably the most important thing. And I am not freaking out that I need to keep the dog(s) off this couch that I "just spent a fortune to have reupholstered!!!" I had it reupholstered to be dog-safe. So...still wish I had measured better for the cushions, though (kicks self, again...)

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Leslie said:


> I sat on the loveseat for a few minutes to do some Kindle reading. I have to say, the "waiting room" quality of the fabric comes through. It does not have a particularly soft "hand" (as they say in the industry). On the other hand, this is a loveseat in the kitchen, near the back door, and it sees all sorts of traffic--dogs, cat, grease from cooking--I suspect this upholstery job, even if the fabric isn't the most beautiful in the universe will wear like iron. That's probably the most important thing. And I am not freaking out that I need to keep the dog(s) off this couch that I "just spent a fortune to have reupholstered!!!" I had it reupholstered to be dog-safe. So...still wish I had measured better for the cushions, though (kicks self, again...)
> 
> L


You know what they say. Measure twice, cut once. In my case, I could have measured those cushions five times and gotten five different numbers. I gave up on measuring a long time ago.


----------



## Leslie

Work on the fence continues. All the wire is in the ground, now it's just a matter of hooking everything up.

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Leslie said:


> Work on the fence continues. All the wire is in the ground, now it's just a matter of hooking everything up.
> 
> L


It was probably a lot like setting up the permiter for my robotic lawn mower. It's a job, but once it's done, it's done.


----------



## Jane917

Leslie said:


> Work on the fence continues. All the wire is in the ground, now it's just a matter of hooking everything up.
> 
> L


Who is the brave soul that is going to take the first hit?


----------



## Leslie

I just got an email -- Karen will be bringing Dempsey over next Monday, between 9 and 10 am. So we're on the 7 day countdown....

L


----------



## MamaProfCrash

WOOOHOOOO


----------



## Jane917

YAHOO!


----------



## Amyshojai

Aroooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Leslie

The excitement continues to build here...LOL. Counting the days and soon the minutes until Dempsey arrives. Let's hope it all works out!

There was an interesting debate/discussion at the New York Times about caring for pets, when is "enough" enough, how much to spend, etc. This quote to me seemed perfect:

_In a world in which too many dogs and cats find themselves homeless, an animal in a loving home has already won the lottery. _

I sort of feel like that is what we are doing here in our home. You can read the whole thing here:

http://www.nytimes.com/roomfordebate/2012/04/09/the-ethics-of-spending-25000-on-pet-health-care


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Leslie said:


> The excitement continues to build here...LOL. Counting the days and soon the minutes until Dempsey arrives. Let's hope it all works out!
> 
> There was an interesting debate/discussion at the New York Times about caring for pets, when is "enough" enough, how much to spend, etc. This quote to me seemed perfect:
> 
> _In a world in which too many dogs and cats find themselves homeless, an animal in a loving home has already won the lottery. _
> 
> I sort of feel like that is what we are doing here in our home. You can read the whole thing here:
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/roomfordebate/2012/04/09/the-ethics-of-spending-25000-on-pet-health-care


And the owners of a loving pet have also won the lottery.


----------



## Leslie

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> And the owners of a loving pet have also won the lottery.


Very true. Thank you, Gertie.

L


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Amen to both statements.


----------



## Leslie

I wrote to Bonnie (Monday's foster mom) over the weekend to say happy one year anniversary and send her some new pictures of the dog. I gave her a recap of the year and mentioned that we were thinking about getting a second dog. Bonnie wrote back today and expressed her wish that Monday remain "an only dog." Sigh...she reminds me of my mother, always criticizing every decision I make!

Anyway, she's afraid that a second dog would make Monday regress and "become manic again." She also says that she knows Monday "very well" and thinks that she would be best as an only dog.

Not to diss Bonnie (too much, that is)--at this point, I think we know Monday better than she does. We've had her for a whole year compared to Bonnie's 9 months. Plus, we've had her in our home and have her living with us as a pet as opposed to a foster dog living in a crate in a dog daycare. 

Monday does have an anxious personality--this is true. She's not a laid back dog. But it's not a bad anxiety, it's more of a "Everything is wonderful and amazing and I want to try it all right now!" type of anxiety. She also has made it very clear she doesn't like being alone. She follows us from room to room. But when we've had other dogs here, that seems to diminish. Monday will focus on the other dog and leave us alone.

She is very social and I actually think she's a little bit lonely. She keeps trying to make friends with the cat--the cat who wants nothing to do with her. I think a second dog is a reasonable idea...but of course, I'll throw this out to my trusted Kindleboards friends for opinions and feedback.

Thanks in advance for your comments!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I think you've got good instincts, Leslie, and know your dog very well.

However, as someone who doesn't currently have a dog and has never done a rescue...  I know you're meeting Dempsey on Monday, and playdates between Monday and other dogs have gone well in the past.  But it seems to me having another dog in Monday's home 24/7 is a different thing.  I do think I recall you've had your son's dog for several days?  How did Monday handle that, if I am remembering correctly?

And how will you handle it if things don't go well with Dempsey?

Just some thoughts from a bystander...

Betsy


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I am thrilled that Bonnie is a good person and rescued Monday. I wish you could not communicate with her and end the relationship. She is no longer Monday's caretaker, there is no real reason, other than your being nice, to keep her involved. If I were you, I would provide very limited information in your emails to her.

Monday has done well with dogs who spent the week with you. I have a feeling she will do just fine with Dempsey. Caya and Cooper have their moments but for the most part they enjoy playing with each other and are upset when they are seperated. I have a feeling that Monday will adjust to Dempsey just fine and as long as she gets attention from Mom and Dad she will be great. We did get Caya a couple of special Caya only toys when we brought Cooper home. Some of them Caya really liked (giant rawhide) some she ignored (giant tough pig). Eventually Cooper destroyed the pig and he never did get to touch Caya's raw hide. So some special toys for Monday and make sure that you make special Monday time to play with you alone.


----------



## Jane917

I am shocked at Bonnie's reply to you.    Monday has settled in better than anyone thought.....and has had positive experiences with your son's dog and at the dog park. She has been able to adjust to every situation you have thrown in her way. After the initial introduction, Dempsey will become another piece of furniture in the house. Wouldn't it be sad if we thought that every child should be an only child? 

How is the fence going? Has Monday's fence training started?

Dempsey must be on the road now. Too bad the drivers don't keep a blog of his progress along the way.

First Monday, then Dempsey have won the lottery big time. Your family is lucky to be able to share the winnings. Heck, we won $3 off a mega millions ticket and I was thrilled.


----------



## Amyshojai

I sort of understand Bonnie's perspective--"don't rock the boat, don't mess with success" sort of attitude. You've had lots of "tests/trials" though as others have said, so are not going into this blind. Monday has demonstrated her interdog skills to be pretty darn good. Hopefully Dempsy also will be dog-savvy. 

I'd go slow. Introduce them off-property. Supervise interactions, you know the drill. *s*


----------



## Leslie

Thanks everyone, I appreciate your comments!

To answer some of the questions: Marli (my son's dog) has had many overnights with Monday, both at our home as well as his apartment. We also had Dee for a week which is when we started thinking about a second dog (end of February) and they were fine together. Actually, Monday has met a ton of dogs over the course of the year, between her classes, the dog park, and just being out in general. She's done fine with every single one of them. 

Ever since we've gotten settled with Monday (after having her a few months), I've believed that Bonnie thought Monday way more nutty, anxious, crazy (or whatever word you want to apply) than she actually is. She is excitable and she's not laid back, but she's also very intelligent, social, friendly, and, using the description that's been applied to Dempsey, "doesn't have a mean bone in her body." Probably the worst thing she has done this year was chewing up the loveseat cushion when we rearranged the furniture but in retrospect, I can understand her reaction completely. That was a learning moment for us! All these things Bonnie insisted were true--that she was gluten intolerant, that if we fed her the wrong food (or any scraps of human food) that she would have diarrhea for days--have not come to pass. I have to keep reminding myself that Bonnie's the anxious one, not the dog!

ProfCrash--I agree with you. I've been cutting way back on writing Bonnie and only did so this weekend because it was in the contract to send a picture and update at one year. Interestingly, she unfriended me on Facebook. LOL. I'll probably send her a note at Christmas and next April and wean off after that.

Jane--they said the trip would take two days so probably Dempsey gets going tomorrow. It would be fun to have real time updates. The fence training is progressing well. Monday seemed a little surprised the other day when she was allowed to run around in the yard and chase a squirrel! She's wary of the flags and won't go past them, even with the temptation of the dogs barking next door.

Betsy--one thing about rescue, they always ask that you return the dog to them, even if it's years later, if something doesn't work out. So if Dempsey proves not to be a perfect fit there is always that option. However, I have a good feeling and am very hopeful that he decides we're fabulous and settles right in. My fingers are crossed!

Thanks again, everyone, for your support,

L


----------



## Leslie

Y'know, thinking about this, I find it interesting that Bonnie can have 4-5 dogs of her own, but thinks she can tell me that I can have only one!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks, Leslie for the info.

I think your success with Monday is a testament to both how well you understand her and how much you've put her Needs first!  (And I think you've outdone Bonnie with Monday and she knows it.)

Can't wait to hear about your meeting with Dempsey!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Sounds to me like Monday is outgoing and gregarious rather than anxious and excitable. As long as they are introduced properly, she'll get along just fine with Dempsey.

Dempsey might have a problem socializing again since they've had to keep him penned up and quiet. Probably a few good runs in the dog park will have him back to his old self.

Wish we had a dog park here. I could find a time of day with no other dogs around so Angelo could run off some of his energy. When we're walking and he sees another dog, he sits and looks at me because he knows I'll give him treats to distract him until the other dog passes by. His motto is _will behave for food._


----------



## Amyshojai

I think Bonnie also references her experiences with all those other dogs around. Yes, a canine companion may "wire" Monday up somewhat but also offers a legal play companion and potentially a great stress relief. Of course you can always have separate rest areas for the two dogs should they pester each other (or you) too much.


----------



## Leslie

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Dempsey might have a problem socializing again since they've had to keep him penned up and quiet. Probably a few good runs in the dog park will have him back to his old self.


It will be interesting to see what the poor guy knows and how he acts, given that he has spent most of his life either in a shelter or a foster home. While a dog daycare might not be an ideal home for 6-9 months, I would hazard a guess that it's better than a shelter. I am (mentally) prepared to have an "adult puppy" on our hands--full grown and knows the basics (crate trained, house trained, walks nicely on a leash) but that's about it. In my mind, it's similar to what we went through with the greyhound. With the greyhound, and I am hoping Dempsey is similar, she had the amazement of, "Oh, I just hit the jackpot!" So even though living in a home, being with people, and establishing a new routine were completely new experiences, she was so happy to be with us, she'd do whatever she could to make us happy.



> Wish we had a dog park here. I could find a time of day with no other dogs around so Angelo could run off some of his energy. When we're walking and he sees another dog, he sits and looks at me because he knows I'll give him treats to distract him until the other dog passes by. His motto is _will behave for food._


Dempsey's foster mom also says he is a "work for food" dog.

As for dog parks, there isn't any sort of a public fenced in place that allows dogs? Like a cemetery? Or do you have any beaches where dogs are allowed? (That is usually very early am before people are there...here it's 6 am to 8 am and you have to clean up after your dog).

L


----------



## Leslie

Cobbie said:


> The first thing that came to mind about yours and Bonnie's experiences with Monday is that we are talking apples and oranges here. Monday has lived in two different environments. In Bonnie's it was custodial, with Bonnie being a caretaker, which to me is a much more sterile atmosphere. With you she's family. Totally, totally different. Monday's finally "home" and her family has gotten to know her far better than a caregiver ever could.
> 
> You've already found differences in what Bonnie has told you about Monday and what you know to be true so trust your instincts and go with the flow.


I think this is very true. I also think that it's important to remember that when Bonnie got Monday she was only 6 months old and the first 6 months of her life were pretty crappy. She never had much of a puppyhood and came to Bonnie looking like a full grown dog, needing to be trained and socialized and so on but in her mind (Monday's mind that is), she was still a puppy.

I feel like I have seen a dramatic change in her maturation over the past few months. She turned 2 in January and I think that milestone has made a difference in her personality.



> And have a great time on this new adventure.


Thank you...we will...I hope! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Leslie

Amyshojai said:


> I think Bonnie also references her experiences with all those other dogs around. Yes, a canine companion may "wire" Monday up somewhat but also offers a legal play companion and potentially a great stress relief. Of course you can always have separate rest areas for the two dogs should they pester each other (or you) too much.


Exactly. We *do* know what we're doing. 

I have to admit, Bonnie has a way of pushing some of my hot buttons and I didn't fully realize it until I got her message this morning.

(Slight psychology commentary follows, skip if you wish...)

I have been going through some challenges with my mom for awhile...things started to get seriously difficult in 2009 when my dad declined and then died, and it's been rough going ever since. I have come to realize that my mom is constantly critical of me...I don't think I've ever made a decision, large or small, that she hasn't found fault with. Now, given that I've been married 34 years (in June), have a nice home, two happy children, and I still like the wedding china I selected after 5 minutes of thinking 35 years ago, I think I do okay in the decision department...but my mom criticizes me and reduces me to a pile of jelly every single time (it has to do with that seeking approval thing from your parents don't y'know...).

I was reluctant to tell her about Dempsey because I knew she'd yell at me. So I didn't tell her. But my husband did tell her, which of course, he probably should (you can't keep secrets about a dog, after all)...the thing was, he did the telling and I got yelled at (yes, she didn't approve. No big surprise there). And then I was upset for two days. Sigh...

Reading Bonnie's message this morning, I realize she interacts with me in the exact same way my mother does...critical, questioning, trying to tell me what I should do, and threatening me (even subtly) that if I don't take her advice there will be severe, negative consequences. I think this is what made the whole adoption process so stressful. It is probably to Bonnie's credit that she was able to look beyond her "issues" and realize we'd be a good family. Even though she's still trying to micromanage a year later I have to accept that's her personality.

As ProfCrash said, I can cut ties with Bonnie. It's because I'm "nice" -- or trying to heal the psychological rift with my mother -- that I keep going back and hoping she'll say, "Oh this is great! You've done a wonderful job! I'm so happy!" But I should accept the fact that this is never going to come from Bonnie. Instead I should get my validation that Monday is doing great from Monday herself. And, if I didn't believe that was the case then I'd never be considering getting a second dog. I mean, really--while I don't want to drive Monday crazy, more importantly, I don't want to drive me (and my husband) crazy!

Now, if anyone has any insights on how I can translate this learning to my mother, I'd appreciate it. LOL. In full psychological disclosure, I should remind people that our childhood pet growing up was a black, standard poodle so probably, in my subconscious mind, I was trying to win my mother's approval, YET AGAIN. But I also had happy memories that Suzi (family dog) was a good dog and happy and would be a suitable pet for us. If mom approved, so much the better....and being a rescue is even better.

Funny thing, at the end of the day, Mom is not particularly happy and neither is Bonnie, but meanwhile, Monday is doing great, we're all having a good time and learning, and looking forward to meeting Dempsey in 36 hours!

Okay, [/psych rant] off. Comments, as always, are welcome.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ahhh, Leslie...we have much in common.  My parents never approved of what I did, either.  And, like you, my brother and I tended not to tell them stuff.   Your mom isn't going to change.  All you can try to do is change your reaction.  Which isn't easy, I'm not sure I ever did.  What I did do was get a new family (hubby's) that is extremely supportive.  And you have a family that supports you.  Knowing the problem helps.



Betsy


----------



## MamaProfCrash

(hugs)

Maybe try reminding yourself that while your Mom is your Mom she is also an adult with an opinion and that you don't have to please every adult with an opinion. Try and look at her and listen to what she is saying as if she was someone other than your Mom. If you think about that before you talk to her or visit with her you might be able to reshape the parent/child dynamic in your mind and that could translate to a different dynamic with your Mom. Or help keep you sane.

The other possibility is saying something to her directly. She might not realize what she is saying or she is saying it and how it effects you. Maybe you could have a conversation with her and when she says something that triggers you you could stop the conversation and say "Mom, I love you but I do not love how we communicate. Let me use what you just said as an example..."

Keep in mind my degree is in political science and my first child will not be born for another few months so I am a novice at this stuff.


----------



## Jane917

Leslie said:


> Thanks everyone, I appreciate your comments!
> 
> Interestingly, she unfriended me on Facebook. LOL. I'll probably send her a note at Christmas and next April and wean off after that.


I find this somewhat hilarious!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I can certainly relate, Leslie. What gets me is that my mother also loves to see me fail. She absolutely gloats if I buy something for the grandkids and they don't like it. 

The only thing I do that she likes is write books because she can brag and take all the glory. Pathetic. And that's how I now think of her. Pathetic. How happy can she be trying to control everything and everybody around her? Not happy at all. 

In the meantime, I'm probably happier than I've ever been in my life. 

When she starts getting to me, I tell her I know you're my mother and I respect you for that, but you're no longer my mommy. Shuts her right up. At least for 24 hours.


----------



## Jane917

I hear your fears about the effects of the life that Dempsey has lived in the shelter and in a fofster home. Remember that foster homes can always send back the dog if it is unruly. Since you have picked a Brittany, I want to remind you of my experience with Kona. This breed is bullet-proof. Doesn't hold a grudge, just wants to please. I think Dempsey will do his best to be the best dog he can be. Kona is 6 now. He is still high energy (except now as he is snoring at my feet), but he is in no way neurotic or nervous. I hope the same for Dempsey.


----------



## Leslie

Cobbie, this is for you--but I think everyone here will enjoy it. This article was written by my friend Amy and was the most emailed article from the New York Times in 2006.

~~
June 25, 2006
*MODERN LOVE*
_What Shamu Taught Me About a Happy Marriage_

By AMY SUTHERLAND

AS I wash dishes at the kitchen sink, my husband paces behind me, irritated. "Have you seen my keys?" he snarls, then huffs out a loud sigh and stomps from the room with our dog, Dixie, at his heels, anxious over her favorite human's upset.

In the past I would have been right behind Dixie. I would have turned off the faucet and joined the hunt while trying to soothe my husband with bromides like, "Don't worry, they'll turn up." But that only made him angrier, and a simple case of missing keys soon would become a full-blown angst-ridden drama starring the two of us and our poor nervous dog.

Now, I focus on the wet dish in my hands. I don't turn around. I don't say a word. I'm using a technique I learned from a dolphin trainer.

I love my husband. He's well read, adventurous and does a hysterical rendition of a northern Vermont accent that still cracks me up after 12 years of marriage.

But he also tends to be forgetful, and is often tardy and mercurial. He hovers around me in the kitchen asking if I read this or that piece in The New Yorker when I'm trying to concentrate on the simmering pans. He leaves wadded tissues in his wake. He suffers from serious bouts of spousal deafness but never fails to hear me when I mutter to myself on the other side of the house. "What did you say?" he'll shout.

These minor annoyances are not the stuff of separation and divorce, but in sum they began to dull my love for Scott. I wanted - needed - to nudge him a little closer to perfect, to make him into a mate who might annoy me a little less, who wouldn't keep me waiting at restaurants, a mate who would be easier to love.

So, like many wives before me, I ignored a library of advice books and set about improving him. By nagging, of course, which only made his behavior worse: he'd drive faster instead of slower; shave less frequently, not more; and leave his reeking bike garb on the bedroom floor longer than ever.

We went to a counselor to smooth the edges off our marriage. She didn't understand what we were doing there and complimented us repeatedly on how well we communicated. I gave up. I guessed she was right - our union was better than most - and resigned myself to stretches of slow-boil resentment and occasional sarcasm.

Then something magical happened. For a book I was writing about a school for exotic animal trainers, I started commuting from Maine to California, where I spent my days watching students do the seemingly impossible: teaching hyenas to pirouette on command, cougars to offer their paws for a nail clipping, and baboons to skateboard.

I listened, rapt, as professional trainers explained how they taught dolphins to flip and elephants to paint. Eventually it hit me that the same techniques might work on that stubborn but lovable species, the American husband.

The central lesson I learned from exotic animal trainers is that I should reward behavior I like and ignore behavior I don't. After all, you don't get a sea lion to balance a ball on the end of its nose by nagging. The same goes for the American husband.

Back in Maine, I began thanking Scott if he threw one dirty shirt into the hamper. If he threw in two, I'd kiss him. Meanwhile, I would step over any soiled clothes on the floor without one sharp word, though I did sometimes kick them under the bed. But as he basked in my appreciation, the piles became smaller.

I was using what trainers call "approximations," rewarding the small steps toward learning a whole new behavior. You can't expect a baboon to learn to flip on command in one session, just as you can't expect an American husband to begin regularly picking up his dirty socks by praising him once for picking up a single sock. With the baboon you first reward a hop, then a bigger hop, then an even bigger hop. With Scott the husband, I began to praise every small act every time: if he drove just a mile an hour slower, tossed one pair of shorts into the hamper, or was on time for anything.

I also began to analyze my husband the way a trainer considers an exotic animal. Enlightened trainers learn all they can about a species, from anatomy to social structure, to understand how it thinks, what it likes and dislikes, what comes easily to it and what doesn't. For example, an elephant is a herd animal, so it responds to hierarchy. It cannot jump, but can stand on its head. It is a vegetarian.

The exotic animal known as Scott is a loner, but an alpha male. So hierarchy matters, but being in a group doesn't so much. He has the balance of a gymnast, but moves slowly, especially when getting dressed. Skiing comes naturally, but being on time does not. He's an omnivore, and what a trainer would call food-driven.

Once I started thinking this way, I couldn't stop. At the school in California, I'd be scribbling notes on how to walk an emu or have a wolf accept you as a pack member, but I'd be thinking, "I can't wait to try this on Scott."

On a field trip with the students, I listened to a professional trainer describe how he had taught African crested cranes to stop landing on his head and shoulders. He did this by training the leggy birds to land on mats on the ground. This, he explained, is what is called an "incompatible behavior," a simple but brilliant concept.

Rather than teach the cranes to stop landing on him, the trainer taught the birds something else, a behavior that would make the undesirable behavior impossible. The birds couldn't alight on the mats and his head simultaneously.

At home, I came up with incompatible behaviors for Scott to keep him from crowding me while I cooked. To lure him away from the stove, I piled up parsley for him to chop or cheese for him to grate at the other end of the kitchen island. Or I'd set out a bowl of chips and salsa across the room. Soon I'd done it: no more Scott hovering around me while I cooked.

I followed the students to SeaWorld San Diego, where a dolphin trainer introduced me to least reinforcing syndrome (L. R. S.). When a dolphin does something wrong, the trainer doesn't respond in any way. He stands still for a few beats, careful not to look at the dolphin, and then returns to work. The idea is that any response, positive or negative, fuels a behavior. If a behavior provokes no response, it typically dies away.

In the margins of my notes I wrote, "Try on Scott!"

It was only a matter of time before he was again tearing around the house searching for his keys, at which point I said nothing and kept at what I was doing. It took a lot of discipline to maintain my calm, but results were immediate and stunning. His temper fell far shy of its usual pitch and then waned like a fast-moving storm. I felt as if I should throw him a mackerel.

Now he's at it again; I hear him banging a closet door shut, rustling through papers on a chest in the front hall and thumping upstairs. At the sink, I hold steady. Then, sure enough, all goes quiet. A moment later, he walks into the kitchen, keys in hand, and says calmly, "Found them."

Without turning, I call out, "Great, see you later."

Off he goes with our much-calmed pup.

After two years of exotic animal training, my marriage is far smoother, my husband much easier to love. I used to take his faults personally; his dirty clothes on the floor were an affront, a symbol of how he didn't care enough about me. But thinking of my husband as an exotic species gave me the distance I needed to consider our differences more objectively.

I adopted the trainers' motto: "It's never the animal's fault." When my training attempts failed, I didn't blame Scott. Rather, I brainstormed new strategies, thought up more incompatible behaviors and used smaller approximations. I dissected my own behavior, considered how my actions might inadvertently fuel his. I also accepted that some behaviors were too entrenched, too instinctive to train away. You can't stop a badger from digging, and you can't stop my husband from losing his wallet and keys.

PROFESSIONALS talk of animals that understand training so well they eventually use it back on the trainer. My animal did the same. When the training techniques worked so beautifully, I couldn't resist telling my husband what I was up to. He wasn't offended, just amused. As I explained the techniques and terminology, he soaked it up. Far more than I realized.

Last fall, firmly in middle age, I learned that I needed braces. They were not only humiliating, but also excruciating. For weeks my gums, teeth, jaw and sinuses throbbed. I complained frequently and loudly. Scott assured me that I would become used to all the metal in my mouth. I did not.

One morning, as I launched into yet another tirade about how uncomfortable I was, Scott just looked at me blankly. He didn't say a word or acknowledge my rant in any way, not even with a nod.

I quickly ran out of steam and started to walk away. Then I realized what was happening, and I turned and asked, "Are you giving me an L. R. S.?" Silence. "You are, aren't you?"

He finally smiled, but his L. R. S. has already done the trick. He'd begun to train me, the American wife.

_Amy Sutherland is the author of "Kicked, Bitten and Scratched: Life and Lessons at the Premier School for Exotic Animal Trainers" (Viking, June 2006). She lives in Boston and in Portland, Me._


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks for sharing that, Leslie, I remember when that was all the talk...

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Thanks, Betsy. 

I just heard from Karen--Dempsey is on his way! She said she'd send me updates throughout the weekend and maybe even pictures.

I am going to go buy him a few toys. Karen also suggested a harness--she likes Lupine and I do too. Now the question: do I get the same design as Monday so they look like brother and sister or do I pick something different so he has his own style? Opinions, please!

She also sent a copy of the adoption contract which is pretty straightforward and less restrictive than the one Bonnie made us sign. No requests for pictures and updates on a regular basis. The things he can't do we wouldn't do anyway--leave him unattended in the yard, ride in the back of a pick up truck, etc.

L


----------



## Amyshojai

It's been a while since I read that. A great book on this technique (also covers husbands!) is Karen Pryor's DON'T SHOOT THE DOG (a dolphin trainer who brought clicker training to dogs).


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Get him his own style. They will each have thei own personality, they should have their own harnesses. Coopers is red, black, and grey with a grey leash and a red and black collar. Caya's is purple with a purple leash and purple collar.

Caya got hers for my birthday, purple is my favorite color and I choose Caya. Hubby decided that purple was not masculine enough for Cooper, the dog he choose. (grins)

Monday is an energetic, beautiful girl. Dempsy is going to an energetic, rough and tumble, hunting boy. Go for some thing that says loving but fierce birder.


----------



## Jane917

I love that article about training animals! I work with a lot of parents of very small children. I stick to my philosophy that everyone should go through dog training before they have children. Of course, I can't verbalize that to parents because so many just don't get it. I also don't want to subject dogs to some of the treatment I see children getting. 

For what it is worth, Jack and Kona have matching collars. Jack's is a harness and Kona's is a flat collar. Both from Lupine. Jack has a matching leash. Kona's leash is heavy leather. If you find a "loving but fierce birder" collar, let me know.  

Kona's favorite toys include a small flat furry weasel that squeaks and a stuffed duck. He runs around the house shaking them. He never chews anything up. He also likes his tennis balls. He is able to toss them so they bounce, then catch them. He is quite good at entertaining himself. He rarely barks. 

I am looking forward to seeing Dempsey's arrival. Quite an exciting time!


----------



## Leslie

ProfCrash said:


> Monday is an energetic, beautiful girl. Dempsy is going to an energetic, rough and tumble, hunting boy. Go for some thing that says loving but fierce birder.


You're absolutely right. Thanks for this advice!

Monday is in the backyard, by herself. She's just sitting there, not running around. I think she's trying to wrap her head around the idea that she's allowed to be outside without a leash and without a human. It's a new experience for her. She did chase one squirrel but when he headed up the tree, she just sat down again.

I think we're going to head to the dog park for some socialization, then pick up some New Orleans style sandwiches and cajun chips from Po'Boys. Anything to make doing the taxes easier! LOL.

L


----------



## Pawz4me

From a purely practical standpoint -- I'd get Dempsey a separate style harness.  If not, since they're close to the same size, it may be difficult to impossible to tell which harness is adjusted to fit which dog (assuming they won't be wearing them all the time).


----------



## Leslie

starquest52 said:


> Love the article and really enjoyed it


Thank you. I see you are new here...welcome to the thread, owning a Kindle, and Kindleboards!


----------



## Leslie

Pawz4me said:


> From a purely practical standpoint -- I'd get Dempsey a separate style harness. If not, since they're close to the same size, it may be difficult to impossible to tell which harness is adjusted to fit which dog (assuming they won't be wearing them all the time).


Good suggestion, thanks!

Karen tells me that Dempsey is 50 lbs--Monday is 49. Judging as much as I can from the pictures, I have a feeling they are going to be very similar in size although I suspect that Dempsey will be a little more muscular and solid.

As for wearing the harness all the time--Monday has learned that when we put hers on, she knows it is time for work like Wag It games or obedience or whatever. Her attitude and demeanor changes--it is interesting to see.

We had another successful outing at the dog park. There was another dog that I *think* was a Brittany but the woman was leaving as we were arriving so I didn't have a chance to ask. The not-trained but cute Jack Russell was there. There was also a cute Pomeranian who belonged to a man who went into a nursing home and then died. Even though his wife was living on in the house she had no interest in the dog and he kept escaping. He finally ended up at a shelter and was about to be put to sleep when the current owner dropped in and adopted him. She's had him six months. Stories like this always make me sad/happy at the same time.

One guy showed up with two Weimeraners. What pretty dogs...I love their eyes!

L


----------



## Jane917

Leslie said:


> Monday is in the backyard, by herself. She's just sitting there, not running around. I think she's trying to wrap her head around the idea that she's allowed to be outside without a leash and without a human. It's a new experience for her. She did chase one squirrel but when he headed up the tree, she just sat down again.


I would love to see the expression on your faces when Dempsey follows that bird up the tree!


----------



## Leslie

Jane, high wide is Kona's Lupine collar? 3/4 inch or 1 inch?

L


----------



## Jane917

Leslie said:


> Jane, high wide is Kona's Lupine collar? 3/4 inch or 1 inch?
> 
> L


Not easy to measure on a moving target, but I think it is more like 1.5". Maybe 1 3/8?. Definately wider than 1".


----------



## Leslie

I went to Pet Life this afternoon and did a little damage, as my grandmother would say. LOL. There's an advantage to being the only customer in a pet store with three employees hanging around--they wanted to sell me stuff and I happily complied.

For the collar, lead, and harness, I went with Go Go Gecko from Lupine. The very nice young woman who was pushing me to buy stuff helping me thought that the 1" wide size was right. Apparently, Dempsey is wearing a 1" collar now (she could tell this from the tiny picture on my iPhone. LOL). The harness looked big to me but she says this is the one her 45 lb. French bulldog wears and she showed me how to tighten it up to look much smaller.

You tell me if this collar looks "fierce birder." 



















I also bought a toy that Karen (adoption coordinator) told me her Brittanys like but was new to me...a plush thing (I got a fox) that you fill with an empty water bottle. They like the crinkly noise and when the bottle gets wrecked, just insert another one.

I bought him a Nylabone and an antler (synthetic). We have plenty of tennis balls already for fetching.

I also bought a pkg of two frozen marrow bones. Lance and Jocelyn buy these for Marli and Monday when Monday visits, and she loves them. It will be a "welcome to the new family" treat for both of them.

Last, I got a double-bowl food/water bowl. Nothing fancy, just a blue plastic one but weighted so it doesn't move around. I figured I'd wait to see if he needs one with the pegs in it to slow down his eating. The sales clerk said that Dempsey should have his own food bowl, at least (she said dogs get territorial around their food and bowls) and it might be useful for him to have his own water bowl. Monday eats on a raised water/food bowl contraption (which used to belong to the greyhound) but she said Dempsey has likely been eating down low so there was no need to get him a raised one (they didn't have any for sale anyway).

I'll be honest, it's plastic, blue, and very utilitarian. But, when I bring all this loot home, what does my husband think is the most beautiful thing? The bowl! LOL. It's so beautiful, in fact, that he immediately fills one bowl with water and goes to put it on the floor. "What are you doing?" I asked.

"Giving Monday some water," he said.

I pointed out that this was Dempsey's bowl and Monday shouldn't be drinking from it, two days before Dempsey's arrival. He thought I was "silly" but emptied out the water and put the bowl away with the other stuff.

Sometimes--most times--I think men are silly. 

L


----------



## Jane917

HOly Moly! Dempsey gets a collar AND a harness? Kona is going to have to step up to keep up!  

Should have mentioned earlier that Kona definately needs a feed bowl with the pegs. Even then, he eats too fast. Often steps a way from the bowl and "blows chunks," as my kids put it.

Geckos/Birds......Dempsey won't know the difference. Anything that moves fast is fair game. Butterflies are particularly fascintating to chase. 

I love the orange of the collar/harness. However, since Kona is orange/white, the oranges would clash. It will be a great color for Dempsey's liver/white. 

Can you give me a link, or a picture, of the furry toy that has an insert for a water bottle? I think Kona would love that. He loves squeaky toys. Jack could care less. 

I am with you, Tony was silly to think he could feed Monday out of Dempsey's bowl before Dempsey even got see it. What planet was he raised on?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Very snazzy collar and harness. Dempsey is certainly going to get a very warm welcome.


----------



## Amyshojai

I'm having such fun reading the preparations! I'd like the link to the water bottle toy, too. Magic loves empty water bottles (and squeaky toys) and destroys both. That sounds like a good option. 

Yes, the dogs need separate food bowls. Some need separate places to eat, too--I'd recommend the same room but opposite sides of the kitchen, for instance, just to start out and see how they do. Eating can be competitive but also may be a communal event. Light eaters sometimes can be stimulated to eat more, for instance, if another dog companion eats at the same time in the same general local.


----------



## loonlover

We've been amazed at how easy it has been to feed our 3 dogs in the kitchen at the same time.  When we say the key phrase (OK) they come in to the kitchen and each go to their own bowl.  This happened the first day we had all three to feed.  When we travel to II's Mom, the two little ones frequently go with us.  Even there, they each go to their own bowl with no hesitation.  Of course, since the poodle eats from an elevated bowl, it would be difficult for the little ones to check hers out.  But Jetta never tries to check out the other 2 food bowls until they have been emptied by their "owner".


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Cooper destroyed the penguin you can put a water bottle in. He loves any toy that makes noise but feels the need to remove the noise maker. We don't have many toys in the house these days.

Caya and Cooper have a collar and harness. All we have to do is say we are going for a walk and they run straight to their harnesses and the tails are going. They have their own food dishes but share a large water bowl. They both have to sit and wait for us to release them before they can eat. They have not had many problems with food. There was a slight tussel in the first month but they sorted it out pretty fast.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Cobbie said:


> Pretty collars, Leslie. I considered those but the colors would clash with Norman's color.
> 
> Speaking of food bowls have any of you seen the video of Giant George, the world's largest dog, who can eat out of the sink?
> 
> http://gma.yahoo.com/video/pets-26594274/giant-george-great-dane-is-world-s-tallest-dog-28944351.html


I've seen George before, but he is still very impressive. I love the way he sits on the sofa.



ProfCrash said:


> Cooper destroyed the penguin you can put a water bottle in. He loves any toy that makes noise but feels the need to remove the noise maker. We don't have many toys in the house these days.


The only toy that Angelo has not managed to destroy is the rubber squeaky foot I got him at PetSmart. It has actually lasted several weeks.


----------



## Leslie

They sell the water bottle toys at Amazon. Here are a few links:


----------



## Leslie

Travel update: I received a message late yesterday that Dempsey was on his way to Terre Haute, IN. No pictures, though, and no updates so far today.

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Leslie said:


> Travel update: I received a message late yesterday that Dempsey was on his way to Terre Haute, IN. No pictures, though, and no updates so far today.
> 
> L


Sounds like he's still at least two and maybe three days away. I assume they don't drive through the night.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

We routinely drive from Indiana to Pennsylvania in a day of easy driving...so if they'll be driving all day today, they should be able to get to southern Maine tomorrow, I would think...

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

He is supposed to get to Maine late tonight and come over to meet everyone tomorrow morning between 9 and 10 am...

UPDATE: Dempsey is on his way to Erie, PA and is on time.

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Leslie said:


> He is supposed to get to Maine late tonight and come over to meet everyone tomorrow morning between 9 and 10 am...
> 
> UPDATE: Dempsey is on his way to Erie, PA and is on time.
> 
> L


Glad I was totally wrong!


----------



## Jane917

Leslie said:


> He is supposed to get to Maine late tonight and come over to meet everyone tomorrow morning between 9 and 10 am...
> 
> UPDATE: Dempsey is on his way to Erie, PA and is on time.
> 
> L


WooooEeeeee! Wish we could all be there!


----------



## Leslie

Jane917 said:


> WooooEeeeee! Wish we could all be there!


You will certainly be getting real time updates when he arrives!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

How is the fence working?


----------



## Leslie

ProfCrash said:


> How is the fence working?


The fence is amazing. I feel like we have given Monday the backyard as her first anniversary present.

Bonnie had done some "collar training" (with vibration/noise, not a shock) with Monday. She showed it to us but I'll be honest, I didn't completely understand the entire concept. Tony and I looked at buying a similar get up (collar and receiver) but they were expensive and I didn't think we needed it, so we passed and that was that.

With the fence, we started off the training the way the book explains it: keep her on a leash, go to the flags, when the collar beeps, bring her back and give her a treat. My husband did this for two different sessions. Whatever Bonnie had taught her kicked in in Monday's memory and that's it. She stays in the yard. When she gets near the beeping zone she turns around and runs back to the house.

This weekend, the weather has been beautiful and we're out on the porch. We just leave the door open and Monday comes and goes as she pleases. If she sees a squirrel, she chases it. The dumb squirrels run up a tree and she circles it and stares at them. The smart squirrels run out of the yard through the beeping zone. Monday hits the barrier, stops, turns, and comes back to the house.

I am liking it now while we are bug-free and we can keep the door open. In a few weeks the mosquitoes will be here and we'll need to take a different approach, but I'll figure that out when the time comes.

I'm am curious to see how Dempsey's fence training goes since he has no prior knowledge, but hopefully Monday will help him be able to get the hang of things.

L


----------



## Leslie

Another update: Dempsey (and the other dogs he is traveling with) is on his way to Victor. I think that's NY (I don't know of any Victor in Mass.).

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Leslie said:


> Another update: Dempsey (and the other dogs he is traveling with) is on his way to Victor. I think that's NY (I don't know of any Victor in Mass.).
> 
> L


Good news that he's okay with traveling with another dog.


----------



## Leslie

You guys are not going to believe this (I can't believe it)...Dempsey is stranded in Indianapolis for a week!

I don't completely understand the story but...apparently on this transport there were 4 liver and white dogs (unusual to have so many of that color). Three Brittanys and one Springer spaniel. Somehow, the Springer (Charlie) and another dog got mixed up. When the transporter realized the mistake, s/he went back to get the right dog, but made a second mistake and Dempsey got mixed up. So, Dempsey is with the foster family in Indianapolis who thought they'd be fostering Charlie. I have no idea where Charlie is.

Unfortunately, the underground puppy express only runs on the weekend so Dempsey has to stay put until next weekend when he can get moving again. For us, we have the added complication that Monday, April 23rd is not a holiday...tomorrow I would have been able to stay home. Next week, I'll need to make other arrangements. Sigh...

I'm so disappointed! I know things will work out but I was so excited and now this....  

L


----------



## Jane917

This is really bummer news! Someday you will laugh, but now it is just agony! At least they caught the mistake BEFORE they delivered you a Springer named Charlie. I'm so sorry.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

(hugs)


----------



## Leslie

It is bummer news. I keep reminding myself that these people are all volunteers and doing this work out of the goodness of their hearts. Being an adopter is only one part of the rescue process. There are plenty of other people involved and mistakes will happen....it's not the end of the world, he's safe in Indianapolis....

Still, a disappointment at this end! Now I have to figure out what to do tomorrow. It's supposed to be gorgeous and warm (up to 90, maybe). I was planning on running around in the yard with a new dog. Now what? Not sure yet...

L


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Run around the yard with you newish dog.

And enjoy the time outside for me. My allergies are killing me this year. I sat outside the last few weekends for 4-5 hours and ended up with massive congestion and coughing fits (even with allergy meds) so have been hiding inside today recovering.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Bummer!!!  *hugs*

Man, I was looking forward to meeting Dempsey.  *pouts*

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Crash, Betsy, and Jane, thank you...

Crash, I am blessed that I have minimal allergies. I feel for you since I have seen so many other sufferers. Hugs!

I am thinking there is an article in this...the whole notion of an adoption process. We've gone through this three times (the greyhound, Monday, and now Dempsey) and it is quite different than getting a dog from a shelter (Chester, the chocolate lab). I imagine it is completely different from getting a dog from a breeder, something that I have never done. For us, for every rescue the experience has been different and every time it has been stressful, but stressful in different ways. Potential adopting rescuers need to be aware of this. I think I have some insight. Amy, maybe we can work together to write an article or something? Not sure where else I could put out the info...

L


----------



## Pawz4me

I'm sorry, Leslie.  What a let down!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

We have adopted two rescue dogs and the process was very different for each of the dogs.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

They're sure it's Dempsey in Indianapolis, right? 

How disappointing for you. I hope the week goes quickly.


----------



## Annalog

{{{{Hugs}}}}


----------



## Leslie

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> They're sure it's Dempsey in Indianapolis, right?


I sure hope he is! Charlie was supposed to be the dog in Indianapolis and like I said, I have no idea where he ended up.

I hope Dempsey is a dog who can roll with the punches...all these different families!


----------



## drenee

I'm sorry for the delay.  
deb


----------



## Amyshojai

Leslie, I'd LOVE for you to write up the Dempsy adoption saga! I could share it as a "guest post/writer" on the puppies.about.com site. It would be cool to share what your expectations were, surprises along the way, preparations you made, etc. The articles on the site tend to be very "service oriented" and tip based. Of course a picture or two would be wonderful as well. Let me know--I might have to do some editing (just letting you know *s*). If that works for you, be delighted to hear back.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Leslie said:


> I sure hope he is! Charlie was supposed to be the dog in Indianapolis and like I said, I have no idea where he ended up.
> 
> I hope Dempsey is a dog who can roll with the punches...all these different families!


It might take him a while to realize he's with his permanent family at last. It was two months before Angelo felt comfortable enough with us to bark, but then he came from a cold, impersonal shelter.


----------



## mom2karen

On no!  I popped on here hoping to see pics of the meetup and instead found out the bad news.  Can you be in contact with the temp fosters and get their opinion of him and issues you might have?


----------



## Jane917

IMHO, Dempsey will be just fine. It is all part of being a Brittany. As I have said before, Kona has never met a person or dog he did not like. He is happy to go the boarding kennels, happy to be left outside in the rain. Jack, the CKCS, makes his disapointments very known. Kona just goes along with everything. I expect Demsey to be even more so. Kona has only had two homes....ours and his breeders. Dempsey is used to changes. These dogs have rock-solid dispositions. Not so with all breeds.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I'm with mom2karen--I wanted pictures today!  Anyone got any new pics of their pooches?  Or old ones that are toooo cute?

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

It's a beautiful, warm sunny day here and a sort-of holiday (Patriot's Day). I persuaded my husband to take a half day off. We moseyed up to Freeport with the convertible top down and Monday in the backseat...that dog was made to ride in a convertible. LOL. On the way home we stopped at the Quarry Dog Park since it was on the way.

When we got there, a good-sized, solid black dog immediately started chasing Monday and I think it spooked her a bit. The owner tried to explain it away by saying, "Well, he's really just a big puppy." Big puppy is one thing--aggressively chasing with barking and so on is another. Then another person tried to tell me I shouldn't bring an "introverted" dog to the dog park. Introverted? Monday? LOL.

I had the feeling that this was a group of "regulars" who get together during the day. It was certainly a very different feel than on the weekend. Since this is probably the last time I'll be there on a Monday afternoon for months (if not years) I am not going to worry about it too much, but it was a different experience.

L


----------



## Carrien

Leslie
I have read this post and it's evident that Monday and Dempsy have landed in such a wonderful, loving home, they are very lucky pups no doubt!  I can't wait to hear more of Dempsy and the adventures you all will share...

Your dog park situation reminded me when my dog was a pup, I used to take him to dog park for socialization and to let him run all out....he was about a year old 100lbs still working on manners, oh he had them but wasn't always sure if it was appropriate! LOL. The dog park definitely had a click to it, we were welcomed but not part of that gang.....that day a man walked on the exterior of the park with a large pure white dog....I noticed people with smaller dogs gathering their pets...the man proceeded towards the gate and I called my dog who happily bounced over to me and told him to stay...what a great test I said  to myself, 
see if he will listen with all thus distraction and dogs zooming by....next thing I know the man and the white dog are 15' away and it was odd the other dogs didn't greet this dog the way they greeted every other dog...the man gave his dog a signal and that quick the dog was on my dog who was in the down position and had him by the throat, dragging him, I am screaming, the man stands there hands crossed with an evil grin, I am trying to separate but getting drug with my dog thru the mud...the other dig shaking my dig who was 100lbs like a rag doll....another dig park person jumped in with a stick, hitting the dog until he let go and told the man to get out that the cops were called....little dud I know it was an american bull dog...huge and it was a fighting dog and the man would come to the park to pick a friendly non aggressive dog for his dog o practice on....nice huh..well my hubby used to say our dog had too much bling on his neck, a heavy 1 1/2" leather collar, a choker chain and his electronic collar...that other dog punctured thru the leather collar and his teeth spread a link on the choker but all that bling saved him, other than being very muddy he was fine...I feared it would change his disposition but we never went back and learned thru our trainer who got word of what happened that the following day that man showed up again and a small crowd there it was a weekday and his dog killed another dog about 60lb mix breed...same thing just attacked after the owner gave a signal....so I was not a fan of the dog park after that, didn't help that this park was on the boarder of a very nasty neighborhood...but the other parks seemed no one ever showed up or it was small dogs....

When (if) I ever get another dog (I hope) .....we'll try the dog park again but not that one!

Can't wait to hear more of your adventure.....

All my best
Carrie


----------



## mom2karen

To tide Betsy over..... This is Blizzard in our backyard and with Karen competing in agility at a 4H show. ETA I can't get the pictures to show up. :-(


----------



## geoffthomas

Hey Leslie,
I don't post here often.
But I read the thread regularly.
Just want to say to all that dogs from the shelter or rescue dogs are wonderful pets and I want to add my recommendation to pursue this method of acquiring a pet.  Even birds and lizards are often available.
Bless you for loving these animals.


----------



## Leslie

Thank you, Geoff.

And Carrie, that's quite a story!

Update from IN: Dempsey's temporary foster family is IN LOVE with him. They say he's a great dog. He'll be back on the puppy express on Saturday with plans to arrive in NH late Sunday night. Then he'll come to Maine Monday morning and spend the day with Karen and Amy (our local contacts). Tony will pick up Dempsey after work on Monday, around 4 pm, and I'll get to meet him when I get home from the Free Clinic.

Here are two pics from the foster family:

















L


----------



## MamaProfCrash

It sounds like Dempsy is doing well and that this is a great rescue organization. The people all seem to be very involved and caring.


----------



## drenee

He's beautiful!!!
deb


----------



## Leslie

ProfCrash said:


> It sounds like Dempsy is doing well and that this is a great rescue organization. The people all seem to be very involved and caring.


It certainly is a different experience than with control freak Bonnie!



drenee said:


> He's beautiful!!!
> deb


Thanks, deb!

L


----------



## Leslie

Josh Hutcherson plays Peeta in _The Hunger Games_ and now he has a new pet:










from the site:

Josh Hutcherson is a new father &#8230; of an adorable 3-month-old puppy! toofab has confirmed the 19-year-old star of "The Hunger Games" recently adopted a special needs pit bull named Driver. Sasha Rose from Hands Paws Hearts in Lancaster, CA tells us they rescued Driver from the Downey Animal Shelter - but before Josh could adopt him from them, the pup had to undergo surgery to repair a broken femur &#8230; We're told Josh's new pooch, who is also missing a couple toes, is a "brave little soul" and "a little angel." Despite all he's been through, he looks pretty comfortable with Josh above, doesn't he?!

He is a cutie and I am not usually a fan of pit bulls.

L


----------



## Amyshojai

Awwwwww....baby dogz is so much FUN! 

Dempsey getting great reviews makes it even better. Just make sure they don't steal him away. *s*


----------



## Jane917

Thanks for the update, Leslie. Dempsey's legs look longer in these pictures than in the other ones you have posted. How nice to get yet another opinion from another dog lover (the temporary rescue home) that is positive.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Leslie said:


> Thank you, Geoff.
> 
> And Carrie, that's quite a story!
> 
> Update from IN: Dempsey's temporary foster family is IN LOVE with him. They say he's a great dog. He'll be back on the puppy express on Saturday with plans to arrive in NH late Sunday night. Then he'll come to Maine Monday morning and spend the day with Karen and Amy (our local contacts). Tony will pick up Dempsey after work on Monday, around 4 pm, and I'll get to meet him when I get home from the Free Clinic.
> 
> Here are two pics from the foster family:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L


When you said they were IN LOVE with Dempsey, I was afraid they had decided to keep him. Whew!

How nice of them to send pics. He really is a beautiful dog.


----------



## Leslie

Jane917 said:


> Thanks for the update, Leslie. Dempsey's legs look longer in these pictures than in the other ones you have posted. How nice to get yet another opinion from another dog lover (the temporary rescue home) that is positive.


My husband looked at the picture and said that he looks bigger than expected. I wonder if he's gained some weight during his enforced cage rest? We'll see. I am very curious what he'll be like when we finally get our hands on him after all this anticipation!



Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> When you said they were IN LOVE with Dempsey, I was afraid they had decided to keep him. Whew!
> 
> How nice of them to send pics. He really is a beautiful dog.


I am glad foster parents don't have an adoption option. LOL. He does look lovely, I can't wait to meet him in person!

L


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Our trainer actually made it a point of having dogs lay down in class and then seeing if they would allow people to step over them. It is about trust and is a good sign that your dog is in a good place when the dog allows you, or even better, strangers step over it. 

Cooper likes to lay down on the floor next to my spot in bed. He knows I won't step on him and seems to feel the need to protect me. After an hour or two he will go to his bed. We are working on breaking him of this habit, mainly because we don't want to worry about my stepping on him accidently in my rush to get to a crying baby who needs to be fed in a few months. He gets this sad look on his face when we bring him to his bed earlyso we give lots of praise and pets when he goes to his bed immediatly.


----------



## Jane917

Leslie said:


> I am glad foster parents don't have an adoption option. LOL. He does look lovely, I can't wait to meet him in person!
> 
> L


This is a very long week of waiting! j


----------



## Jane917

Starting the countdown once again for Demsey' arrival. I sure he makes the train tomorrow.


----------



## Leslie

Jane917 said:


> Starting the countdown once again for Demsey' arrival. I sure he makes the train tomorrow.


I hope so too...I'll post updates as I receive them!

L


----------



## Amyshojai

Magical-Dawg awaits with baited...er, I mean bated breath!


----------



## Leslie

I just got this e-mail...just read through to see how complicated! LOL. Hopefully I am not breaking any rules by posting this. Travel through to see where Dempsey is listed...

~~
Subject: Fwd: TRANSPORT IS A GO! - Kansas City, KS, Seymour & St Louis, MO & IN to NY, RI, ME - April 21-22, 2012

THIS TRANSPORT IS A GO! I HAVE BACKUPS TO COVER THE MISSING LEGS. I WILL GET A RUNSHEET OUT ASAP.

***PLEASE CROSS POST***

Hunter is a 7 YO orange & white neutered male Brittany (??#) who needs transport from his temp foster home in KS to his NEBR-approved & HV-screened foster home in NY. He is UTD on all immunizations, HW negative & healthy. He is friendly to people & to other dogs. He will travel with leash, collar, vet records & a health certificate.

Buzz is a 4 YO orange & white?? neutered male Brittany (40#) who needs transport from his temp foster home in MO to his NEBR-approved & HV-screened foster home in ME. He is UTD on all immunizations, HW negative & healthy. He is friendly to people & to other dogs. He will travel with leash, collar, vet records & a health certificate.

Buster is a 5 YO orange & white?? neutered male Brittany (45#) who needs transport from his temp foster home in MO to his NBRAN-approved & HV-screened foster home in RI. He is UTD on all immunizations, HW negative & healthy. He is friendly to people & to other dogs. He will travel with leash, collar, vet records & a health certificate.

Dempsey is a 1.5 YO liver & white neutered male Brittany (55#) who needs transport from his temp foster home in IN to his NEBR-approved & HV-screened foster home in ME. He is UTD on all immunizations, HW negative & healthy.

Rescue responsible for Hunter, Buzz & Dempsey, - New England Brittany Rescue (NEBR) www.nebrittanyrescue.org<http://www.nebrittanyrescue.org/>.

Rescue responsible for Buster - National Brittany Rescue & Adoption Network (NBRAN) www.nbran.org<http://www.nbran.org/>

WE HAVE A SMALL HITCHHIKER ON THIS TRANSPORT. Lady is a a small spayed female Pomeranian, (6) travelling in a crate (23L x 14W x 128H) . She will join the transport from St Louis, MO to Columbus, OH. (Rescue responsible for Lady - Central Ohio Dog Rescue League - Cindy www.centralohiodogrescue.petfinder.com) Lady should just stay in the crate all the way, We will send puppy pads. She is UTD on all immunizations & is travelling with paperwork & vet records.

ALL DOGS ARE NOT ON ALL LEGS. PLEASE CHECK DOG'S NAMES IN PARENTHESES AFTER EACH LEG. IF YOU CAN HELP BUT CAN'T FIT ALL DOGS,PLEASE TELL ME HOW MANY YOU CAN TAKE,& I WILL GET A SECOND DRIVER.

TRANSPORT ROUTE -Kansas City, KS, Seymour & St Louis, MO, IN to NY, RI, ME - Saturday & Sunday, April 21-22
**This route & its legs are very flexible. Please let me know what you can do & I'll adjust.**

SATURDAY, April 21
(Hunter travels from Kansas City to St Louis)

Kansas City, KS to Marshall, MO (80 miles) 8:00am CDT-9:15am CDT (Hunter) - FILLED by Clel

Marshall, MO to Kingdom City, MO (78 miles) 9:25am CDT-10:45am CDT (Hunter) - FILLED by Pam

Kingdom City, MO to St Louis, MO (91 miles) 10:55am CDT-12:30pm CDT (Hunter) - FILLED by John M

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

(Buzz travels from Seymour, MO to St Louis/ Lady hitchhikes on these legs.)

Seymour, MO to Marshfield, MO (18 miles) 8:30am CDT-9:00am CDT (Buzz & Lady) - FILLED by Leslie

Marshfield, MO to Rolla, MO (85 miles) 9:10am CDT-10:35am CDT (Buzz & Lady) - FILLED by Ineke

Rolla, MO to St Louis, MO (103 miles) 10:45am CDT-12:30pm CDT (Buzz & Lady) - FILLED by Kathy E

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
(Buster joins the transport in St Louis. Buster, Hunter, Buzz & crated Lady travel on to Greenfield, IN, where Dempsey joins the transport)

St Louis, MO to Altamont, IL (80 miles) 12:40pm CDT-2:00pm CDT (Buster, Hunter, Buzz & crated Lady) - FILLED by Millie

Altamont, IL to Terre Haute, IN (80 miles) 2:30pm CDT-4:30pm EDT (NOTE TIME ZONE CHANGE) (Buster, Hunter, Buzz & crated Lady) - FILLED by Sarah S

Terre Haute, IN to Indianapolis, IN (75 miles) 4:40pm EDT-5:55pm EDT - ( Buster, Hunter, Buzz & crated Lady) - FILLED by Kathy M

(Dempsey is picked up in Indy or Greenfield from Mark S)

Indianapolis, IN to Richmond, IN (68 miles) 6:05pm-7:15pm ( Dempsey, Buster, Hunter, Buzz & crated Lady) - FILLED by Tampa

Richmond, IN to Huber Heights, OH (40 miles) 7:25pm EDT-8:05pm EDT (Dempsey, Buster, Hunter, Buzz & crated Lady) - NEEDED - Michele will do

Huber Heights, OH to Columbus, OH (61 miles) 8:15pm EDT-9:20pm EDT (Dempsey, Buster, Hunter, Buzz & crated Lady) - FILLED by Michele W

(Lady is picked up in Columbus by Cindy)

OVERNIGHT in Columbus, OH (Dempsey, Buster, Hunter, Buzz) - FILLED by Jill

SUNDAY, April 22

Columbus, OH to Ashland, OH (77 miles) 7:00am-8:15am (Dempsey, Buster, Hunter, Buzz) - FILLED by Allen & Rhonda

Ashland, OH to Willoughby Hills, OH (74 miles) 8:25am-9:40am (Dempsey, Buster, Hunter, Buzz) - FILLED by Deb W

Willoughby Hills, OH to Erie, PA (77 miles) 9:50am-11:15am (Dempsey, Buster, Hunter, Buzz) - FILLED by Deanna

Erie, PA to Buffalo, NY (93 miles) 11:25am-1:00pm (Dempsey, Buster, Hunter, Buzz) - FILLED by Kathy B
(Hunter gets off the transport at Buffalo)

Buffalo, NY to Victor, NY (71 miles) 1:10pm-2:20pm (Dempsey, Buster, Buzz) - NEEDED - Kathy B will do

Victor, NY to Syracuse, NY (72 miles) 2:30pm-3:45pm (Dempsey, Buster, Buzz) - FILLED by Jeaninne

Syracuse, NY to Herkimer, NY (76 miles) 3:55pm-5:10pm (Dempsey, Buster, Buzz) - FILLED by Tim

Herkimer, NY to Albany, NY (77 miles) 5:20pm-6:35pm (Dempsey, Buster, Buzz) - FILLED by Lynn D

Albany, NY to Westfield, MA (73 miles) 6:45pm-7:55pm (Dempsey, Buster, Buzz) - NEEDED - Mary Clare is backup

Westfield, MA to Auburn, MA (50 miles) 8:05pm-8:55pm (Dempsey, Buster, Buzz) - FILLED by Mona
(Buster is picked up at Auburn by Michelle & driver to RI)

Auburn, MA to Chelmsford, MA (44 miles) 9:05pm-9:50pm (Dempsey, Buzz ) - FILLED by Isada

Chelmsford, MA to Portsmouth, NH (50 miles) 10:00pm-10:50pm (Dempsey, Buzz ) - FILLED by Laura

Portsmouth, NH to Scarborough, ME (48 miles) 11:00pm-11:50pm (Dempsey, Buzz) - FILLED by John & Linda

Karen will pick up Dempsey, & Christine will pick up Buzz)

Thanks for helping these Brittanys to get to their foster or forever homes..


----------



## Amyshojai

Wow...That's some serious planning.


----------



## Leslie

Amyshojai said:


> Wow...That's some serious planning.


It really is, isn't it? It amazes me what goes on to rescue dogs.

L


----------



## Jane917

I am blown away by the details! My speech therapy schedule is not nearly as complicated! No wonder there was room for a snafu last weekend. 

Hmm.....makes me wonder where Charlie is....

Fortunately, it looks like Dempey is the only liver/white on this trip. Should make him stand out from the others. Buzz is traveling all the way with Dempsey. Any idea where he will end up? 

A volunteer schedules the puppy train every weekend? It must take a lot of time!

Lucky lucky Dempsey. I think NE Brittany Rescue and National Brittany Rescue deserve a donation. I had no idea that so many lovable Brittanys were with homes. 

Kona is waiting for news of his new BFBF!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

> Dempsey is a 1.5 YO liver & white neutered male Brittany (55#) who needs transport from his temp foster home in IN to his NEBR-approved & HV-screened foster home in ME. He is UTD on all immunizations, HW negative & healthy.


So, Leslie, the foster home in ME is the people who will bring him to visit you?

Betsy


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Dogs 101 had an episode where they showed a dog that was flown by volunteers across country for rescue. There are some very dedicated folks out there.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Impressive! What wonderful, dedicated people. 

Gotta tell you, I was choking up reading Dempsey moving closer and closer to his home.

The poor little crated Lady. I hope she ends up in a good home.


----------



## Leslie

Betsy the Quilter said:


> So, Leslie, the foster home in ME is the people who will bring him to visit you?
> 
> Betsy


He's going to the foster home in Scarborough and my husband will pick him up after work on Monday. They originally told me he'd spend the night in NH and travel to Maine the next morning, but it looks like he is coming directly to Maine on Sunday night.

Reading this, it sounds like we're getting the young big dog! I will have to have my husband ask about Buzz.

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Leslie said:


> He's going to the foster home in Scarborough and my husband will pick him up after work on Monday. They originally told me he'd spend the night in NH and travel to Maine the next morning, but it looks like he is coming directly to Maine on Sunday night.
> 
> Reading this, it sounds like we're getting the young big dog! I will have to have my husband ask about Buzz.
> 
> L


Buzz? Yes, I see he is older and smaller than Dempsey. If you take Buzz, you'll have to change his name to Dempsey because we've all been looking forward to him. Or are you thinking of taking them both?


----------



## Leslie

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Buzz? Yes, I see he is older and smaller than Dempsey. If you take Buzz, you'll have to change his name to Dempsey because we've all been looking forward to him. Or are you thinking of taking them both?


No, we won't be taking Buzz. I meant, I'll have my husband ask to find out where he is going. I suspect he has a home picked out, just like we been picked for Dempsey. NEBR doesn't have a kennel, all the dogs go to foster homes. I don't think they'd have him travel halfway across the country unless some firm plans for a forever home were in place.

L


----------



## Jane917

The travel itinerary indicates what the dog will be traveling with...leash, collar, etc. The pom is traveling in a crate. Are all the Brits traveling uncrated? I can't imagine having multiple Brits (or multiple any dogs) bouncing around in the back seat of the car. Kona travels in the car with us uncrated for short distances. He dives to the floor....Jack takes the back seat. For a long distance, we would crate Kona. 

Safe travels, Dempsey!


----------



## Leslie

I know, I would have thought all the dogs would be in crates, too. Another question to ask when we pick up Dempsey on Monday. I'm getting so excited!

Meanwhile, Monday pulled a stunt she hasn't pulled in the year she has been with us...she got up on the bed and slept with us last night! I didn't realize she was there until I noticed I was practically falling out of bed this morning...LOL. We need to nip this in the bud. Might involve closing the bedroom door. 

She is loving the backyard and it is so nice to be able to have her just come and go (with us watching, of course). What a difference vs. worrying about her running away, tying her up, etc.

L


----------



## drenee

Safe travels wishes to Dempsey, his buddies he is traveling with, and all of the wonderful volunteers.
deb


----------



## Amyshojai

Leslie said:


> I know, I would have thought all the dogs would be in crates, too. Another question to ask when we pick up Dempsey on Monday. I'm getting so excited!
> 
> Meanwhile, Monday pulled a stunt she hasn't pulled in the year she has been with us...she got up on the bed and slept with us last night! I didn't realize she was there until I noticed I was practically falling out of bed this morning...LOL. We need to nip this in the bud. Might involve closing the bedroom door.
> 
> She is loving the backyard and it is so nice to be able to have her just come and go (with us watching, of course). What a difference vs. worrying about her running away, tying her up, etc.
> 
> L


I suspect that the other dogs may indeed be crated but allowed out for potty breaks during the trip, while the Pom was requested not to be let out (for whatever reason). It may also depend on the size of the dogs and how many are transported. Crates take up a lot of space--they're safer in the crate but you could potentially get more dogs in the same car back seat I suppose than large crates. And crates also are expensive so how would they get them back to the point of origin? Just some thoughts...


----------



## Amyshojai

Leslie, your article has been published.  Here's the link--thanks for the great picture of Monday! I only edited very slightly since most readers wouldn't have the background of this thread.

http://puppies.about.com/od/FindAPuppy/a/Puppy-Rescue.htm


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie said:


> Meanwhile, Monday pulled a stunt she hasn't pulled in the year she has been with us...she got up on the bed and slept with us last night! I didn't realize she was there until I noticed I was practically falling out of bed this morning...LOL. We need to nip this in the bud. Might involve closing the bedroom door.
> 
> She is loving the backyard and it is so nice to be able to have her just come and go (with us watching, of course). What a difference vs. worrying about her running away, tying her up, etc.
> 
> L


I wonder if she knows something is up? 

Betsy


----------



## Jane917

Amyshojai said:


> Leslie, your article has been published.  Here's the link--thanks for the great picture of Monday! I only edited very slightly since most readers wouldn't have the background of this thread.
> 
> http://puppies.about.com/od/FindAPuppy/a/Puppy-Rescue.htm


That is a great article! Thanks, Leslie and Amy!


----------



## Leslie

Amyshojai said:


> Leslie, your article has been published.  Here's the link--thanks for the great picture of Monday! I only edited very slightly since most readers wouldn't have the background of this thread.
> 
> http://puppies.about.com/od/FindAPuppy/a/Puppy-Rescue.htm


Oh, that looks great! Thanks, Amy!

I am chuckling a bit because on the list of rescue organizations (you have a link to it at the end of the article) they don't include the links to the Brittany rescue organizations. Maybe you could follow up with this info so they can add to the list (the list maintainer notes that it is a work in progress):

New England Brittany Rescue: http://www.nebrittanyrescue.org/

American Brittany Rescue: http://www.americanbrittanyrescue.org/

National Brittany Rescue and Adoption Network: http://nbran.org/

L


----------



## Leslie

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I wonder if she knows something is up?
> 
> Betsy


I was wondering the same thing....

L


----------



## Amyshojai

Leslie said:


> Oh, that looks great! Thanks, Amy!
> 
> I am chuckling a bit because on the list of rescue organizations (you have a link to it at the end of the article) they don't include the links to the Brittany rescue organizations. Maybe you could follow up with this info so they can add to the list (the list maintainer notes that it is a work in progress):
> 
> New England Brittany Rescue: http://www.nebrittanyrescue.org/
> 
> American Brittany Rescue: http://www.americanbrittanyrescue.org/
> 
> National Brittany Rescue and Adoption Network: http://nbran.org/
> 
> L


I'll do that, thanks! I don't know how long ago she started that list but suspect it's hard to keep up.


----------



## Leslie

Amyshojai said:


> I'll do that, thanks! I don't know how long ago she started that list but suspect it's hard to keep up.


I imagine it's next to impossible to keep up! LOL


----------



## Leslie

No dog on the bed this morning, fortunately!

L


----------



## Leslie

Just got this email:


Dempsey, Buster, Buzz & Hunter left Columbus on time & are on the way to Ashalnd.  All is well.


L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie said:


> Just got this email:
> 
> Dempsey, Buster, Buzz & Hunter left Columbus on time & are on the way to Ashalnd. All is well.
> 
> L


Yay!!!!!


----------



## drenee

Great news.  
deb


----------



## Leslie

If everything is still going according to schedule, Dempsey and his traveling buddies are cruising along the New York State Thruway, heading towards Victor and then Syracuse. I haven't gotten any updates....

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Leslie said:


> If everything is still going according to schedule, Dempsey and his traveling buddies are cruising along the New York State Thruway, heading towards Victor and then Syracuse. I haven't gotten any updates....
> 
> L


Yay! I've been away at my class reunion and just got back. The hotel we stayed at charged for wi-fi, so I couldn't check in until now. This is more fun than following Santa's progress across the North Pole on Christmas Eve.


----------



## Leslie

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Yay! I've been away at my class reunion and just got back. The hotel we stayed at charged for wi-fi, so I couldn't check in until now. This is more fun than following Santa's progress across the North Pole on Christmas Eve.


Here's your latest Dempsey fix...

"Lynn has the dogs & is on the way to Albany. We are 20 minutes early."

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Leslie said:


> Here's your latest Dempsey fix...
> 
> "Lynn has the dogs & is on the way to Albany. We are 20 minutes early."
> 
> L


Thanks, Leslie. I needed that.


----------



## Leslie

Cobbie said:


> Is your lip quivering, yet?
> 
> This is soooo exciting!


I know. I don't know how I'll get through tomorrow!

Apparently Buzz does not have a forever home (yet). He is going to go with Christine to Brunswick and be fostered there until they find him a home...

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks for the Dempsey fix, Leslie.  I was just watching the weather on the national news and said to hubby that "I hope Leslie's dog arrives on time."

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Thanks for the Dempsey fix, Leslie. I was just watching the weather on the national news and said to hubby that "I hope Leslie's dog arrives on time."
> 
> Betsy


Yes, it's raining here now so I wonder if they'll lose a few minutes enroute due to weather.

Dempsey and Buzz will be spending the night in NH (contrary to what was posted on the "run sheet") and come to Maine by 9 am tomorrow morning. Buzz will go to Brunswick and Dempsey to Scarborough where my husband will pick him up tomorrow afternoon. I have a busy evening at the Free Clinic so I probably won't get to meet Dempsey until 9 pm. You can be sure I'll be a wreck until then!

Meanwhile, Monday is having a bit of a manic moment--she used to do this a lot when she first came to us (and we didn't understand them). Over the year, they have greatly diminished, to the point that this "wild and crazy" behavior is a novelty, not a routine occurrence. Not sure what is going on tonight...she had a busy day and lots of time outside (before it started raining). Whatever, she seems to be settling down now. Let's hope this lasts! LOL.

L


----------



## Amyshojai

Leslie said:


> Yes, it's raining here now so I wonder if they'll lose a few minutes enroute due to weather.
> 
> Dempsey and Buzz will be spending the night in NH (contrary to what was posted on the "run sheet") and come to Maine by 9 am tomorrow morning. Buzz will go to Brunswick and Dempsey to Scarborough where my husband will pick him up tomorrow afternoon. I have a busy evening at the Free Clinic so I probably won't get to meet Dempsey until 9 pm. You can be sure I'll be a wreck until then!
> 
> Meanwhile, Monday is having a bit of a manic moment--she used to do this a lot when she first came to us (and we didn't understand them). Over the year, they have greatly diminished, to the point that this "wild and crazy" behavior is a novelty, not a routine occurrence. Not sure what is going on tonight...she had a busy day and lots of time outside (before it started raining). Whatever, she seems to be settling down now. Let's hope this lasts! LOL.
> 
> L


Monday knows something is happening. *s* Dogs are sooooo good at reading us. Your excitement, the new "stuff" in the house, all add to her "what's up?" sort of behavior, I betcha.


----------



## Leslie

Latest update:

_Mona has the dogs & is on the way to Auburn. We are 30 minutes early._

L


----------



## drenee

How exciting. 
deb


----------



## Jane917

I am following Dempsey's travels as closely as I followed my son's travels back from Japan! I am glad to hear that travels are going smoothly! How far is Scarborough from Portland? Dempsey will spend tomorrow night at your house? I am very sure that Monday senses something is going on. She might have a few rough days. 

Kona has been chasing birds all day to celebrate Dempsey's arrival at his forever home. Today was the perfect day in central WA. Low 80s, no clouds.

Welcome home, Dempsey! I am still blown away with the volunteerism it takes to move the dogs to new homes.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

How do they keep all these dogs calm and happy on these trips? This has to take a lot more than just moving four dogs (and a crated Lady) from one car to another.


----------



## Leslie

Dempsey (on the left) and Buzz late last night when they arrived in NH. They are still smiling!










Jane, Scarborough is 20 minutes away. Tony will pick up Dempsey on his way home from work.

It's pouring rain here this morning...really pouring. Not a great day for a dog who might want to get outside and run around. Let's hope it clears up by this afternoon.



Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> How do they keep all these dogs calm and happy on these trips? This has to take a lot more than just moving four dogs (and a crated Lady) from one car to another.


I suspect some melatonin might be involved...LOL.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> How do they keep all these dogs calm and happy on these trips? This has to take a lot more than just moving four dogs (and a crated Lady) from one car to another.


I'm sure the love and enthusiasm these volunteers clearly have for these dogs must help. The dogs have to feel that.

Woohoo, Leslie,

*IT'S DEMPSEY DAY!!!!*

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm sure the love and enthusiasm these volunteers clearly have for these dogs must help. The dogs have to feel that.
> 
> Woohoo, Leslie,
> 
> *IT'S DEMPSEY DAY!!!!*
> 
> Betsy


Yes, it is! It is going to be a very long day, I think! LOL.

L


----------



## MamaProfCrash

hehehe

Dempsy looks like he is a go with the flow kind of guy. He is going to fit in great.

As for Monday, she is totally reading your excitement, nervousness, and anticipation. When I have any type of crying jag, I can count on Cooper to initially run away (he is freaked out) and Caya to immediatly want to snuggle and lick my face.* Cooper joins Caya about 10 minutes later, he just needs time to adapt to the suddent change in my emotions. Cooper always follows me to the basement when I get up in the middle of the night and cannot fall asleep. He settles down by my feet and keeps an eye on me. He doesn't even try and play ball, he just knows something is right and clearly I need someone to keep an eye on me. Dogs are amazing that way. 

Monday might have a rough week as she deals with your feelings of excitement and the newest member of the house. Dempsy's arrival is going to feel different then the arrival of the other dogs you have dog sat and Monday will notice that. As you guys settle down, so will she. 

* Crying jags have been limited but a two month long cough provided more then a few frustrations that led to more then a few tears. It is under control right now, which the dogs and the hubby appreciate.


----------



## Leslie

Cobbie said:


> Dempsey and Buzz look sooo happy together. Are you sure you can bear to separate them? Really, _really_, sure?


I know. It probably would have been better if I hadn't seen that picture!


----------



## Jane917

Leslie said:


> I know.


Uh oh.....Buzz looks just like Kona. How can you bear to separate them?

I can hardly wait to hear about the homecoming! Lucky lucky Dempsey!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

It is a good thing that your hubby is picking up Dempsey. I have a feeling he is less likely to be taken in by Buzz's cuteness.


----------



## Amyshojai

Just a suggestion--try referring to the new pet as "Monday's dog" or "Monday's Dempsy" around her.  He belongs to HER in other words. Weird I know but just that change in reference adjusts how the humans (and thus the dogs) relate to each other so it's not so much a competition thing.


----------



## Leslie

ProfCrash said:


> It is a good thing that your hubby is picking up Dempsey. I have a feeling he is less likely to be taken in by Buzz's cuteness.


Buzz isn't going to be there anyway...he's up in Brunswick with Christine. My husband is so nervous there is no way he'd come home with two more dogs! LOL.



Amyshojai said:


> Just a suggestion--try referring to the new pet as "Monday's dog" or "Monday's Dempsy" around her. He belongs to HER in other words. Weird I know but just that change in reference adjusts how the humans (and thus the dogs) relate to each other so it's not so much a competition thing.


Great suggestion. Thanks, Amy!

L


----------



## Leslie

I just talked to Amy. She said Dempsey is "Fantastic!" She said he is very sweet and gentle.

Four hours to go...

L


----------



## mom2karen

Can't wait until tonight!  Your DH needs to get a KB account so we don't have to wait for you to get home.  LOL


----------



## crebel

Hooray - Dempsey Day!  It is probably a good thing Buzz won't be with Dempsey when your hubby picks him up, you might have turned into a 3-dog family otherwise...


----------



## Jane917

Leslie said:


> I just talked to Amy. She said Dempsey is "Fantastic!" She said he is very sweet and gentle.
> 
> Four hours to go...
> 
> L


Two hours to go! Dempsey will be home before I even get home from work! Looking forward to a report tonight. Following his travels is taking up way too much of my time!


----------



## Leslie

Tony left work at three...I am on tenterhooks here! No updates...!!!


----------



## Jane917

It is past 3PM back there, right? I am afraid to leave my desk! Something might happen. Does Tony know how production across the country has decreased until we get his word that Dempsey is home safe and is as lovely as has been described?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Just got home from picking up the grandkids and I was hoping to hear that Dempsey was home.


----------



## Leslie

UPDATE!

Dempsey is at home and settling in. Tony says he seems to be very sweet and easy going. Definite male--was busy marking everything during their short walk. After that they went into the back yard and Tony tossed a ball--Dempsey just looked at him. Monday chased the ball. Maybe he'll get the hang of it. So far, he and Monday seem to be getting along just fine. She has taught him to jump up on the couch (already) and was trying to teach him to jump onto the bed until Tony put a stop to that.

Lance is picking up Jocelyn and they are going to go by the house on their way home and meet Dempsey. Everyone is going to see this dog before I do!

Tony said he is shorter than Monday (but Monday is tall, as we know) but stockier. Very long hair...longer than any dog we've ever had.

I have a picture that I'll post when I get it off the phone.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yay!!!!

Dempsey's home....glad I got to hear about it before I go out to dinner with my quilting buddies...

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Wow! Great news! So cute that Monday is trying to teach him the naughty things.


----------



## Leslie

Settling in...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I just want to scratch his floppy ears. <sigh>


----------



## Jane917

Leslie said:


> Settling in...


Nice picture! He sure is a boy!


----------



## Leslie

Jane917 said:


> Nice picture! He sure is a boy!


I probably should have cropped it but I am here at work and not supposed to be fooling around on Kindleboards...LOL.

L


----------



## Jane917

Ah...the male marking thing. Actually, Jack is much worse than Kona on that.  Dempsey looks quite the content Brittany. At this point, he probably figures he is just spending the night. What a happy day! J


----------



## Amyshojai

Yep, he's been a "traveling pup" for so long, may be quite a surprise for him after he's still there in a week. And the honeymoon is over...may it last forever! *s*


----------



## Leslie

I am heading home...so in 30 minutes or so, I'll get to meet Dempsey. I'll keep you posted!

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Are you there yet, are you there yet?


Betsy


----------



## drenee

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Are you there yet, are you there yet?
> 
> 
> Betsy


I am excited too.


----------



## Jane917

I bet Leslie is pulling up right now!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

It's been 30 minutes. Stop playing with Dempsey and tell us how wonderful he is and how Monday is doing with her new friend.


----------



## Leslie

Sorry, sorry...I arrived home, it was a little wild then the dogs crashed and my husband had dinner ready. Now the dishes are done...

So, Dempsey seems like a sweetie. He is definitely a boy with a boy "physique"--it makes me realize how slender and graceful Monday is. My husband and I agree that he is probably a bit overweight, which is not surprising given his time in crates, shelters, and foster homes. A few weeks/months of exercise and I think we can take those extra pounds off.

He seems incredibly easy going. Apparently he and Monday had been sleeping before I got home and when I got home they woke up and got wound up. But I really think that Monday was doing a lot of the "winding" (which is typical for her). After a bit of "way too much indoor excitement" (I told my husband this tussling was not indoor play!) they both collapsed.

Neither dog moved much while we ate dinner. We were in the dining room and the dogs were in the kitchen. After a while, Monday went and got up on one of her favorite chairs while Dempsey stayed on the floor.

When we finished dinner, Monday switched to the other chair. Dempsey followed Tony around the house while he finished the dishes and folded some laundry. Then he came into the kitchen and let me pet him for awhile. And then he walked around and looked at the chair, walked away, looked back, walked back, looked tentative and then...










I think he's moved in...


----------



## Leslie

Meanwhile, on the other side of the kitchen...


----------



## crebel

Awwwwww..... How sweet is that picture of Dempsey?  He looks like he is thinking "I didn't think I was going to find my forever home and now I'm here and it's just right, sigh."

Congratulations!


----------



## Jane917

Both nice pictures! I think Dempsey is saying..."it's nice here, can I stay please?"


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Looks like Dempsey grabbed the recliner. He really is a guy!

And Monday, sweet girl that she is, grabbed the flowered wing back chair. 

Sounds like things are settling in nicely, so far.


----------



## drenee

So happy for your family.  
deb


----------



## Leslie

Jane917 said:


> Both nice pictures! I think Dempsey is saying..."it's nice here, can I stay please?"


Not to be too sappy (but I will be sappy) I think that picture is why people (including me) do rescue. I mean really, that sweet face could have been put to sleep in January? Really? For no reason other than no one wanted him...

Tony is moving right into "let's make him part of the family" so Dempsey will be going to the shop tomorrow. You guys KNOW I will be sending updates!

L


----------



## Leslie

One thing I am noticing...I think Dempsey looks older than 1.5 years. Maybe I need to learn more about Brittanys but there is definitely no puppy left in this boy--he's a full grown dog. Monday was full grown but acted like a puppy...then again, I haven't really seen Dempsey do much except walk around the kitchen, play with Monday, and then go to sleep. Maybe he'll be more puppy-ish when I see him outside. I definitely think there is some de-conditioning occurring, time to get him back in shape...

I am going to try to make a vet appt. for Saturday and get more definitive answers to some of these questions (weight, activity level, etc).

L


----------



## Jane917

Leslie said:


> One thing I am noticing...I think Dempsey looks older than 1.5 years. Maybe I need to learn more about Brittanys but there is definitely no puppy left in this boy--he's a full grown dog. Monday was full grown but acted like a puppy...then again, I haven't really seen Dempsey do much except walk around the kitchen, play with Monday, and then go to sleep. Maybe he'll be more puppy-ish when I see him outside. I definitely think there is some de-conditioning occurring, time to get him back in shape...
> 
> I am going to try to make a vet appt. for Saturday and get more definitive answers to some of these questions (weight, activity level, etc).
> 
> L


Very interesting comment, because when I saw that face, my immediate thought was "what a cute puppy face."


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Welcome home Dempsy! You are one lucky boy. It might take a few weeks for Dempsy to show his true colors. He has been through a lot and it will take some time for him to realize that he is home for good. It sounds like Monday is doing a great job being a big sister.


----------



## Leslie

ProfCrash said:


> Welcome home Dempsy! You are one lucky boy. It might take a few weeks for Dempsy to show his true colors. He has been through a lot and it will take some time for him to realize that he is home for good. It sounds like Monday is doing a great job being a big sister.


The true colors is true. I remember way back on this thread, Pawz4Me talked about the honeymoon period. I am sure we'll have Dempsey on his best behavior for a few weeks until he realizes "this is it!" and let's himself relax into the routine.


----------



## Leslie

Because he's here and I can take a lot of pictures, I will. He's off the chair and back on the floor.



















You know, when they first talked about having a camera in a phone I thought it was the stupidest idea ever. I don't think that anymore! LOL.

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Leslie said:


> Not to be too sappy (but I will be sappy) I think that picture is why people (including me) do rescue. I mean really, that sweet face could have been put to sleep in January? Really? For no reason other than no one wanted him...
> 
> L


I still look at Angelo and think how close he came to being put to sleep. The weekend adoption event at PetSmart was his last chance. It's no wonder one of the shelter volunteers was near tears when I said we'd take him. For the three days they were there and I was in and out of the store, they had to tell everyone that I'd rescued Angelo. "This is the lady that rescued Angelo. Come meet her."


----------



## Leslie

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I still look at Angelo and think how close he came to being put to sleep. The weekend adoption event at PetSmart was his last chance. It's no wonder one of the shelter volunteers was near tears when I said we'd take him. For the three days they were there and I was in and out of the store, they had to tell everyone that I'd rescued Angelo. "This is the lady that rescued Angelo. Come meet her."


This is what is so wonderful about rescue. I love rescue! Thank you Gertie!

There is a person at the Free Clinic who just paid a ridiculous amount of money (she won't confess to me how much) to buy her mother a "designer breed" dog from a breeder. She has some CKCS, some cocker, and something else (not sure what). This person confessed that one of her children said, "You just paid a ridiculous amount of money for a mutt!" I had to bite my tongue at that point because I mostly agreed...

I realize we all get dogs for lots of different reasons and we are all in different circumstances/life situations. What fits me might not fit you and so on. I am not trying to pass judgement. But I also think that rescue is a viable option that often gets overlooked. It *is* a lot of work. And that might be something for rescue organizations to think about--how to make it less cumbersome. But at the same time, they want what is best for their dogs...

On the other hand, Dempsey's cross-country journey was lots of fun for all of us to watch!

Just musing on the night a new dog has come home to his forever home. 

L


----------



## Jane917

Kona's front paws fold up just like Dempsey's do!


----------



## loonlover

Love the picture of Dempsey in the recliner.  Looks like he'll fit right into the household.

We have decided our dogs believe the chairs belong to them and they just let us borrow them occasionally.  I'd say Monday and Dempsey will feel the same way.


----------



## Leslie

Jane917 said:


> Kona's front paws fold up just like Dempsey's do!


Oh thank you for telling me that! I was wondering if this was a Dempsey thing or what...

I just gave him a little massage and told him this is his forever home. I have a feeling that given all he's been through it will take a while for the message to sink in, but I'll keep at it.

Now he is up and walking around the kitchen...oh wait, he's found the recliner. I think this dog is figuring out how to be at home....LOL.

L


----------



## Leslie

loonlover said:


> We have decided our dogs believe the chairs belong to them and they just let us borrow them occasionally. I'd say Monday and Dempsey will feel the same way.


Yes, I think that's the path we are on...

L


----------



## Leslie

Dempsey just winked at me. Seriously, he winked at me.

I have always been a sucker for winks. I think I am done. LOL.

L


----------



## Jane917

The paws folded in is definately a Brittany pose. The other one that cracks me up is sleeping on his back with his legs stretched up, front paws folded down.

Let's see, I figure you been with Dempsey about 2 hours, and he has already suckered you in.


----------



## Leslie

Cobbie said:


> LOL!
> 
> Dempsey is beautiful. He appears to be very contented. Dogs are quite adaptable so I predict he will adjust to his new surroundings sooner than we think. It's wonderful that sweet Monday has initially accepted Dempsey as well as she has. I love the way her legs hang over the edge of the chair.
> 
> Congratulations! I'm excited for your family.


Thank you, Cobbie. I am excited and hoping for a smooth transition for our family. I think it will happen!


----------



## Leslie

Jane917 said:


> The paws folded in is definately a Brittany pose. The other one that cracks me up is sleeping on his back with his legs stretched up, front paws folded down.
> 
> Let's see, I figure you been with Dempsey about 2 hours, and he has already suckered you in.


I was the wink that did it. The dog winked me, I am not kidding! I wish I had a picture. He knows my soft spot...LOL

L


----------



## Leslie

Now he is sitting in the recliner, next to the Jotul stove which is full of warmth and he is saying...

"They told me about a place like this...back when I was at that shelter, the other dogs told me if I smiled, and winked, and maybe behaved myself...."

and then all his doggie dreams came true...LOL. Sometimes miracles do occur!

L


----------



## Leslie

One last good night photo, Dempsey is back on the recliner...










Let's hope we have a quiet night. I am a little wound up but will try to go to sleep...

Thanks, everyone, for your encouragement and support. I love all you do to support us and am so appreciative of your time, comments, and energy...

L


----------



## Leslie

Cobbie said:


> Poor Bonnie. Wrong again.


Really.

'Nuff said.


----------



## Jane917

Kona does not get on the furniture (good doggie), but does jump on the hot tub cover (bad doggie). When he sleeps on the hot tub cover or the outdoor furniture, he always hangs his head over the edge just like Dempsey is doing on your recliner.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Looks like Dempsey grabbed the recliner. He really is a guy!
> 
> And Monday, sweet girl that she is, grabbed the flowered wing back chair.


My thoughts exactly. Thanks for sharing the pics, Leslie!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Are you up yet?  How'd the night go?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Are you up yet? How'd the night go?


Yeah, I've been up for an hour already and I want to know, too.


----------



## Leslie

Our first night was completely uneventful. When Tony got up this morning, both dogs were sound asleep on the couch in the living room. We didn't have any nocturnal awakenings, howling, or barking. As a matter of fact, we haven't heard Dempsey bark yet! Tony left for work around 6 am. He said they are doing fine, running around, going in and out (there's a fenced in area so it's safe) and seem happy.

More updates as I get them!

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Leslie said:


> Our first night was completely uneventful. When Tony got up this morning, both dogs were sound asleep on the couch in the living room. We didn't have any nocturnal awakenings, howling, or barking. As a matter of fact, we haven't heard Dempsey bark yet! Tony left for work around 6 am. He said they are doing fine, running around, going in and out (there's a fenced in area so it's safe) and seem happy.
> 
> More updates as I get them!
> 
> L


Can't wait to see a photo of them together.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Not all rescue is difficult. Lost Dog in Virginia has you show up in person, complete an interview ("What would you do if the dog had an accident in your house? Where will the dog sleep? What type of food are you thinking of feeding the dog? How long will the dog be alone? Where will the dog stay when you are not there?" ), and if you manage answer well, you can take your dog home that day. Others are more onerous. A Forever Home conducted a home visit but that was not too bad.


----------



## Leslie

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Can't wait to see a photo of them together.


I'll work on that...

We have a vet appointment on Saturday at 3 pm. Somehow, lots of his medical paperwork got misplaced  (It's probably with Charlie, wherever poor Charlie is). We have a rabies certificate and another one that says he's healthy. That's about it. He had a bordatella vaccine on April 12th...which one is that? Kennel cough? No documentation of his treatment for heartworm.

L


----------



## Andra

I'm really enjoying the updates - It sounds like Monday is going to take to having a dog very well 
And Dempsey sure looks like a sweetie.


----------



## crebel

Wonderful news.  Wonderful pictures.  Thanks for sharing Monday and Dempsey with all of us.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie said:


> He had a bordatella vaccine on April 12th...which one is that? Kennel cough?


Apparently yes...

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=2+2102&aid=452

Betsy


----------



## Amyshojai

I am loving the pictures! Dempsey's hesitation at first about the chair makes me wonder if he's been shoo'd off furniture in the past. He must think he's in doggy heaven...a playmate, bowl of his own, soft spot to sleep, people to pet him...BLISS!


----------



## Jane917

Waiting for day #2 update......


----------



## Leslie

Our very first picture of Monday and Dempsey being close together....


----------



## Leslie

Looking at that picture he is a bit of a gentleman courting his lady's hand...LOL


----------



## Amyshojai

Sweet. That's already showing some trust, to sleep that close together.


----------



## mom2karen

I just got caught up.  Thanks for all the updates and pictures!  Looks like he's settled in and loves his new home.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

It's wonderful how Monday accepted Dempsey right off. They are so sweet together.


----------



## Leslie

Another uneventful night. They slept in the living room, Dempsey on one couch, Monday on the other. Happy as clams. He is very, very laid back and I am already starting to feel that some of his calmness is transferring to Monday (which was part of the master plan). 

We went for a short walk and I had Dempsey on the leash--he walked very well, no tugging or pulling. 

We discovered he does not like Zuke's Mini Treats (a staple for Monday!). I was trying to do some reinforcing of his good sitting and each time I gave him a treat, he just spit it out! We also started the first steps of training him to the fence.

Karen from the rescue group called--she does have all his medical records. As I suspected, they had gotten mixed up with Charlie's records. She is going to mail--hopefully they'll be here for his vet appointment on Saturday.

All in all, I feel like this transition is going very, very well.

L


----------



## Amyshojai

*wagging virtual tail*  All good news! 

For some dogs, treats aren't the ultimate reward. Some scent-fanatics go nuts for smelly stuff, for instance, while others it's a toy. So you may need to search for the right reward for Dempsey.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

LOL spitting out a treat? Wow. Caya would eat it and then want a good treat. (winks) Cooper likes doing commands for either a tennis ball or a treat. He will settle for a regular ball but a squeaky ball is far too distracting for the silly guy.

Could you ask her to let you know what shots he has had so that you do not accidently get those again? She should be able to tell you over the phone or who ever has the records should be able to tell you.


----------



## Jane917

Perhaps Dempsey's medical records can be faxed to the vet. 

Kona definately works for treats, and has never spit anything out. When training, we don't treat for 100% of the correct responses, so that he will recognize "good dog" as an acceptable response. Low key is not a description we use for Kona, but now that he is 6, he is "lower key" than a few years ago.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Dempsey doesn't know he's found his permanent home, yet. As time goes on and he feels more secure, he'll start showing his true self. Angelo didn't even bark or jump on anybody for two months. But that's a good thing. He'll know he's loved and wanted and he can relax and let his hair down (figuratively speaking, of course).

I use Lickety-Sticks for Angelo. Very low cal and he loves them. Unfortunately, he overindulges and starts coughing. Two or three licks is really enough.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Our Vet actually suggested the prescription dog food for dental hygene as treats. The food is a larger biscuit and helps to clean the tartar off the dogs tteth. Caya's teeth were starting to show signs of tarter build up (we are awful about brushing the dogs teeth). The bag of food cost $15, we give the dogs 2-3 a day as a treat. One in their Kong when we leave for the day, one when I come home from work, and one for coming when called when barking outside. I checked Caya's teeth this weekend and the tartar is almost totally gone. I think that the $15 is a lot less expensive then paying for greenies or a similar product and the bag of food is going to last a good amount of time. 

Just a thought on a treat.


----------



## mom2karen

ProfCrash said:


> Our Vet actually suggested the prescription dog food for dental hygene as treats. The food is a larger biscuit and helps to clean the tartar off the dogs tteth.


What is the name of the food? Can you pick it up at stores?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

http://www.hillspet.com/products/pd-canine-td-canine-dental-health-dry.html

I think you have to get it from the vet but I am not certain about that. I know that they have a rebate progrma with it now so that the first bag is free. They sell a treat that has fewer calories but does the same thing. It does not have the rebate program running now so we bought the food to get the rebate and make the first bag free.


----------



## Amyshojai

The Hills Prescription Diet t/d is only available from vets. You can also look for "dental treats" in pet product stores. A variety of over the counter Iams foods include the "DentaDefense" system and many regular foods also have dental health beneficial ingredients.

Look for sodium hexametaphosphate (sodium HMP) listed in the food--it helps prevent plaque from sticking to teeth. Even better, look for the VOHC seal of acceptance on the packaging (that's Veterinary Oral Health Council) and means it's passed an objective review and testing beyond the pet food company.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

We went with the food because of the rebate. After we finish the bag we will move to the treats. It is less expensive the greenies and other stuff and seems to work well.


----------



## mom2karen

Thanks Amy and Prof.


----------



## Leslie

Re: the medical records...I am hoping they arrive by Saturday at the latest. Karen is only mailing them from one town over, although the way the postal service is these days, they will probably go from Scarborough to Westbrook via Hibbing, MN! LOL. If we don't have them, I'll just defer on any shots until we have the info. We know he's had his rabies and kennel cough.

I am waiting for the high energy Brittany to appear because right now, Dempsey is anything but. I am trying to figure out if he's just exhausted from his travels (and travails) over the past few months, out-of-shape from being cooped up in shelters and crates, or still recuperating from his heartworm treatment. It's probably all three. But right now, he's perfectly content to walk on a leash and call that his exercise. We take him in the backyard--Monday runs around, chases balls and squirrels and he just stands there and looks at her.

Monday woke up early, barking at (I think) the newspaper delivery person. She hasn't done that for awhile. Hopefully she won't teach Dempsey this bad habit.

The New Yorker came the other day...this week's cover. Put a topknot on that dog and it could be Monday!


----------



## Pawz4me

Leslie said:


> I am waiting for the high energy Brittany to appear because right now, Dempsey is anything but. I am trying to figure out if he's just exhausted from his travels (and travails) over the past few months, out-of-shape from being cooped up in shelters and crates, or still recuperating from his heartworm treatment. It's probably all three. But right now, he's perfectly content to walk on a leash and call that his exercise.


It's probably all three plus him trying to figure out his place or if this is his place at all. With his history I suspect it may be a good while (weeks or even months) before you start to see his true colors.

But who knows, it could be that he really is a laid back, calm dog. Maybe a product of all he's been through or maybe naturally. As you know, breed traits are generalizations and there will always be exceptions.

It's going to be interesting to see his true self emerge over time.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I agree with Pawz. Given the number of foster homes he has been in for a week to a month it will take a while for him to realize that he is not going any where and that he can start to be more himself. I would expect that he will start to loosen up in a week or so but it sounds like you have a more mello brittney on your hands. And this gradual introduction is probably a good thing. It is allowing Monday to adjust to him at a different rate and probably less overwhelming for her. It almost sounds like bringing a newborn home. At first they are calm and sleeping, then they want food and sleep, then they start to move and all hell breaks loose...

Then again, Caya still retains a lot of the traits she had when we got her at 4 months old. The scavaging for food, the real independence, the reluctance to come in from outside even when treats are involved. She has become a massive cuddle bug and a lot more of an attention hound, but you can still see some of the traits that developed from her short time as an abandoned pup. Cooper is the same way. He has always been around humans and wants to be with his humans. He goes outside with Caya but wants to be out there most when there are humans out there. If we are not out there he will last about 15 minutes and then want to come in so he can be with us. He is not happy when we are not in the same room and will camp out at the exact half way mark of the two rooms we are in. He is not a food hound or that much of an attention hound, he got plenty as a pup.


----------



## Amyshojai

Leslie, love that magazine cover! It begs the question--what's the article that it features? The toy destruction could be Hurricane Magical-Dawg was there, LOL!

It could be a very nice situation should Dempsey remain laid back (but suspect as others say this will change a bit). Having different personality types in dogs could benefit both, with Dempsey offering a sedate anchor for Monday's hijinks and Monday injecting some energetic fun for Dempsey.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

It seems to me that his movements have been so curtailed lately between his heartworm treatment and all the changes and travelling, that he's going to have to adjust to a new normal....

And we want more pics....


Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Here you go, Betsy...


----------



## Leslie




----------



## Leslie

All the animals together, peaceful and happy...


----------



## Amyshojai

Ah yes, the cat above it all.   And Monday's pose mirrors my Magic, he often sleeps on his back.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie said:


> Here you go, Betsy...


Awwwwww.....

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I love Dempsey's coloring. He is a very handsome fella. It's wonderful how well Monday has adjusted to her new brother. 

PS: I'd forgotten all about beautiful, downtown Hibbing, MN.


----------



## Linjeakel

Just catching up with this thread today - I bet you're glad the wait is finally over and you have Demspey home at last. 

He's such a cutie and he looks as though he's already making himself at home - he's going to be one very happy pup when he finally realises he gets to stay forever this time.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie said:


> All the animals together, peaceful and happy...


I like that the cat looks like it's standing guard...

Betsy


----------



## Amyshojai

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I like that the cat looks like it's standing guard...
> 
> Betsy


Kitty shows trust toward Monday (known quantity) and still a weeee bit tentative re: Dempsy (facing new dog) but not too concerned since the window view is most important. *s*


----------



## Jane917

I have a feeling that with Dempsey, what you see is what you get. The tranfers in his life are all fine, as long as he is treated well. Kona couldn't act "low key" if his life depended on it. Like I have said before, they have a rock solid temperment.  I am so glad that Dempsey is working out well and his family is glad he is home.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I can't see pictures at work. booooooo

Dempsy is going to find himself chilling in a patch of sunlight sometime in the next few months wondering how he got so lucky to land where he did. So when he randomly comes over to give you a kiss or two, understand that he is saying thank you.


----------



## Leslie

ProfCrash said:


> I can't see pictures at work. booooooo
> 
> Dempsy is going to find himself chilling in a patch of sunlight sometime in the next few months wondering how he got so lucky to land where he did. So when he randomly comes over to give you a kiss or two, understand that he is saying thank you.


I certainly will!

My husband tells me that he has moved in under his desk at the shop. Tony put a blanket down there and Dempsey is as happy as a clam.

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Leslie said:


> I certainly will!
> 
> My husband tells me that he has moved in under his desk at the shop. Tony put a blanket down there and Dempsey is as happy as a clam.
> 
> L


That is so cool that Tony brings the dogs to work with him.


----------



## Tripp

I am lovin' the pictures.  Dempsey has just one of those faces.  And Monday looks like she is so comfortable with having him around.  They look like they are good for each other and are going to be great buds.


----------



## Leslie

Dempsey's medical records arrived (good on the postal service) so we have that info for the vet. They say his birthday is 2/17/2011 and he was neutered on 2/17/2012. Great birthday present for the poor dog! 

No new pictures today...I'll try to get some good ones this weekend.

L


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

Leslie said:


> All the animals together, peaceful and happy...


can I just say how spoiled your dogs are? Gizmo the Wonder Pug isn't allowed on the furniture here (although she is when she's at MIL's when we leave town). Gizmo keeps trying to tell me it's against her dog rights to sleep on the floor (although that might have something to do w/ having to play w/ an almost 3 yr old and having a strange "lump" on the floor that makes funny high pitched noises), but I don't relent. She's finally resorted to giving me sad puppy dog eyes and whining a lot.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Alle, I don't think Leslie considers it "spoiled" to allow members of the family on the furniture.  

Just sayin'.

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> can I just say how spoiled your dogs are? Gizmo the Wonder Pug isn't allowed on the furniture here (although she is when she's at MIL's when we leave town). Gizmo keeps trying to tell me it's against her dog rights to sleep on the floor (although that might have something to do w/ having to play w/ an almost 3 yr old and having a strange "lump" on the floor that makes funny high pitched noises), but I don't relent. She's finally resorted to giving me sad puppy dog eyes and whining a lot.


We never let the dogs on the furniture before Monday but we couldn't keep Monday off. I think Bonnie had trained her to get on the furniture, even though she won't admit it. And getting up on the couches and chairs was the first thing that Monday taught Dempsey...


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

I should say that I meant "spoiled" in a totally sarcastic way.  Even though Gizmo isn't allowed on furniture she still tries (and will "burrow" down into the couch in the hopes that the couch will hide her).  She does have some Gizmo approved places in our house (places she uses to hide from DD)


----------



## MamaProfCrash

heheh Caya and Cooper are allowed on the bed and a bean bag we bought just for them. They are not suppose to go on the bed without permission but they are normally there when I come out of the shower. We have caught them on the couches but never when we are in the room with them. They know that they are not suppose to be there, even though they try cute puppy dog eyes to come up. They have their own dog beds that they sleep in. Cooper might be ready for a soft comfy one as opposed the to dog cot he has. He chewed through four dog beds before we said screw it and got him a dog cot that could not be chewed through. It is comfy but a bit noisey and he tries to steal Caya's comfy bed whenever he can. He has yet to try and eat Caya's bed (he ate two of hers) and it has been almost 6 months so we are looking at getting him one before the baby comes. Sort of a reward. His cot will still be used in the hall, Caya has a blanket she uses, in the hall because we think he chews more when he is bored and he is more likely to be bored when we are at work.

We thought about trying to not allow them on the bed so that when the baby is there we are not worried but decided that it would be a pain in the butt to try and train them not to be on the bed after allowing it for almost two years. We are working on reinforcing no bed without permission although we cannot see having Lucas on the bed without one of us being in the room to keep an eye on him. The dogs will not be allowed in the nursery without supervision and we are already discouraging trying to put paws up on the pac n play in the bedroom and will do the same with the crib once it is ready.


----------



## Leslie

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> I should say that I meant "spoiled" in a totally sarcastic way. Even though Gizmo isn't allowed on furniture she still tries (and will "burrow" down into the couch in the hopes that the couch will hide her). She does have some Gizmo approved places in our house (places she uses to hide from DD)


Oh, I knew you were kidding! I can't believe what a pair of pushovers we have become...LOL.

L


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

ProfCrash said:


> heheh Caya and Cooper are allowed on the bed and a bean bag we bought just for them. They are not suppose to go on the bed without permission but they are normally there when I come out of the shower. We have caught them on the couches but never when we are in the room with them. They know that they are not suppose to be there, even though they try cute puppy dog eyes to come up. They have their own dog beds that they sleep in. Cooper might be ready for a soft comfy one as opposed the to dog cot he has. He chewed through four dog beds before we said screw it and got him a dog cot that could not be chewed through. It is comfy but a bit noisey and he tries to steal Caya's comfy bed whenever he can. He has yet to try and eat Caya's bed (he ate two of hers) and it has been almost 6 months so we are looking at getting him one before the baby comes. Sort of a reward. His cot will still be used in the hall, Caya has a blanket she uses, in the hall because we think he chews more when he is bored and he is more likely to be bored when we are at work.
> 
> We thought about trying to not allow them on the bed so that when the baby is there we are not worried but decided that it would be a pain in the butt to try and train them not to be on the bed after allowing it for almost two years. We are working on reinforcing no bed without permission although we cannot see having Lucas on the bed without one of us being in the room to keep an eye on him. The dogs will not be allowed in the nursery without supervision and we are already discouraging trying to put paws up on the pac n play in the bedroom and will do the same with the crib once it is ready.


the last time Gizmo was on my bed, she peed on it. Since then, she's not even allowed upstairs unless she's getting a bath (and even then, I'm giving her baths in the kitchen sink b/c it's easier on my back)


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Caya was kept off the bed until she stopped peeing in excitment whenever one of us came home. Cooper never had that problem and it was pretty much impossible to keep him off the bed when we allowed Caya on the bed, even though he is 6 months younger. We kept an eye on him and never have had an accident on the bed. 

They were never meant to be on the bed but I like cuddling with the dogs and wanted to be able to cuddle when watching TV and the like. The Hubby gave in when I was gone for a week for work and decided that he liked having Caya on the bed with him when sleeping, she slept in my place. She comforted him in my absence. 

The bigger problem has been Cooper and his chewing stuff when bored. We lost one down comforter which Cooper chewed threw while I was napping and two pillow cases for my maternity pillow which Cooper chewed up when I was in the shower. I woke up from another nap to find Cooper chewing on the new down comforter but was able to stop it at a tiny hole that could be sewn shut. He is still young, 18 months, and full of energy. I get home from work and play ball with him in the yard for 30-45 minutes. Caya prefers to sniff around or be pet and occassionally steal the ball so Cooper chases her. Then we play fetch in the basement while I check stuff on the computer for 30 minutes or so. Then I aim for a nap around 6 PM (third trimester, I am finding myself crash in the early evening) which I only get if the Hubby is home and can keep an eye on Cooper. If the hubby isn't home, Cooper likes to wrestle, find a sock or pair of underwear to play with, try and get Caya to play (Caya likes the napping when I nap). He just has too much energy to settle down for a nap when he has had 8 hours of no humans to be around.


----------



## Amyshojai

I ended up making a couple of cheapo beds for Magical-Dawg because he was such a chew maniac. Got those woven blankets at a gas station (about$15 each I think) and some foam padding, and created 3 of them. One is in his crate, another in the living room, and the 3rd in the back seat of the car.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Cooper has done well with his cot and has not chewed his blanket. He loves this one blanket that my Hubby got for his 10th birthday. He has never even nipped at it. And he has left Caya's bed alone recently. We got her one that has a money back guarentee even if it is chewed. It was more expensive but we figured worth it if Cooper chewed it up. The receipt and proof of sale is in with her medical files. (Grins)


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Yup. Everyone has their own way of raising their pets. As long as the pets are happy, healthy, and not trying to hurt others all is good.


----------



## Pawz4me

Cobbie said:


> No dog on the furniture here mainly because we have leather furniture in our family room, which is the the point of this whole thing, isn't it.


Leather furniture is wonderful for dogs. Unless they chew on it, it's pretty indestructible and sure is easy to just wipe clean. We wouldn't let our dogs on the couch if it wasn't leather! Now cat claws and leather furniture are a whole different story . . .


----------



## Amyshojai

Pawz4me said:


> Leather furniture is wonderful for dogs. Unless they chew on it, it's pretty indestructible and sure is easy to just wipe clean. We wouldn't let our dogs on the couch if it wasn't leather! Now cat claws and leather furniture are a whole different story . . .


We also have leather furniture, fine for both the dog and the cat. Seren-kitty prefers the UNDERSIDE of fabric upholstery.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Cobbie, my Angelo loves his Cheerios in the morning. On the other hand, he'd eat drek if I gave it to him. Sometimes I don't even know what he picks up on our walks, but I swear he ate a cigarette butt and yesterday, I'm pretty sure it was a dead worm. 

He dragged me out of the house yesterday without my apron full of treats. I was very surprised when we came across another dog and he "stayed" without his treats. He was definitely quivering and whining, but he didn't move. I gave him a milk bone when we got home.


----------



## Leslie

A few pictures from a few minutes ago, for a change outdoors with green grass and no furniture!

Dempsey is chewing an Enzadent chew (good for teeth) in this picture.


----------



## Leslie




----------



## Leslie




----------



## Leslie

Tony took Dempsey for a walk by himself and Monday was very curious about this...(this picture shows how tall she is).


----------



## Leslie

My husband took this one...I may change my avatar!


----------



## Leslie

Playtime!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Great pictures, Leslie. I see Dempsey has taken to the ball.

Yes, change your avatar. They are so cute together.


----------



## Amyshojai

What fun! Love the "peering out the window" picture, too.


----------



## Leslie

It's been Dempsey's day to meet new people. We took him next door to meet the neighbors a few minutes ago and they are crazy about him already. It was also Monday's grooming day so he got to meet the groomer. While there we started talking about teeth. Tony had noticed that Dempsey's front teeth (upper and lower) seem sort of ground off. The groomer said she'd never seen anything like this. We're wondering if he chewed on a metal bar or something while he was in the shelter? We'll see what the vet has to say. His other teeth, as much as we could see (quickly) seemed fine.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Love the new avatar, Leslie (but I like the one where you can see the ball even better..just sayin'. More action and I like the spot of color).

Anyway, I thought I'd post my dog-for-a-day to this thread since I can:










We're keeping Wrinkles, the grandgirls' dog overnight while his "parents" and one grandgirl go to a wedding (the others are away at college).

Betsy


----------



## Amyshojai

Wrinkles is quite charming! And I like Leslie's new avatar, too.

Re: the teeth--some dogs chew rocks. Others do chew the bars. Puppy mill dogs, though, often get their teeth filed down by the breeders. A friend of mine who does rescue helped with a bunch of BC and most had their teeth filed.


----------



## Leslie

Cobbie said:


> At the risk of showing ignorance, what's the purpose of filing down dogs' teeth?


Yes, what possible reason could there be for doing this?


----------



## Leslie

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Love the new avatar, Leslie (but I like the one where you can see the ball even better..just sayin'. More action and I like the spot of color).


All right then, I'll trust the color expert. You are the one who taught me what "crocking" is all those months ago... 



> We're keeping Wrinkles, the grandgirls' dog overnight while his "parents" and one grandgirl go to a wedding (the others are away at college).
> 
> Betsy


Wrinkles is a cutie...


----------



## Leslie

Back from the vet and no big surprises (fortunately).

Regarding Dempsey's teeth, Amy thought he could have been a cage chewer or even worn them down just chewing himself. Yikes! She said there is some exposure of the inside and they'll eventually have to be extracted but not right away. 

He put on the most mellow act you've ever seen...LOL. She said, "This is not what a Brittany is usually like!" Everything sounded good...heart, lungs, pulses. She thinks he has a little bit of extra weight in his hips--Brittanys have a waist and Dempsey doesn't have quite as much of a "tuck in" to make him look really good. But she thought we might be talking losing just 3 or 4 pounds--not a lot. It will probably happen with his increased exercise and keeping a close eye to make sure he doesn't eat Monday's food.

Other than that, everything looked good. Heartworm recheck in July and then he's good for a year.

L


----------



## Jane917

Happy to hear of the successful vet visit. Kona is very lean in the hips.....lean all over. While we measure precisely what Jack eats, we just scoop and dump into Kona's bowl. With all the running around the yard he does, he will never put on weight.


----------



## Amyshojai

Leslie said:


> Yes, what possible reason could there be for doing this?


Two reasons, apparently--remember these are NOT good reasons but it is done to 1) prevent unsocialized dogs from biting/protecting themselves so the puppy miller can more easily handle, and 2) prevent dogs from preventing/objecting to mating.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Good news about Dempsey's checkup. I'm sure Monday will keep him active.



Amyshojai said:


> Two reasons, apparently--remember these are NOT good reasons but it is done to 1) prevent unsocialized dogs from biting/protecting themselves so the puppy miller can more easily handle, and 2) prevent dogs from preventing/objecting to mating.


Boo-hiss!!! So, Dempsey was likely a puppy mill baby? He's obviously been through more than his share and he deserves to have landed in a loving home with a big sister he can play with.


----------



## Leslie

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Good news about Dempsey's checkup. I'm sure Monday will keep him active.
> 
> Boo-hiss!!! So, Dempsey was likely a puppy mill baby? He's obviously been through more than his share and he deserves to have landed in a loving home with a big sister he can play with.


I wouldn't jump to that conclusion. I think it's more likely he was bored and got into destructive chewing.

I have had lots of dogs in my life, from Suzi, Kimmie, Impie, Watson, Twiggy, Abigail, Jessie, Chester, Monday and now Dempsey...

and I have to say, Dempsey is the easiest and most mellow dog of all of them. I mean really, I had to get in this stage in my life to have a non-neurotic dog? LOL. (Well, Abigail was pretty easy going....)


----------



## Amyshojai

Oh, I agree Leslie, from Dempsey's personality he doesn't AT ALL appear to be from a puppy mill.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Amyshojai said:


> Oh, I agree Leslie, from Dempsey's personality he doesn't AT ALL appear to be from a puppy mill.


Glad to hear that.


----------



## Leslie

Cobbie said:


> Amy, thank your the teeth grinding explanation. Interesting.
> 
> Leslie, how are we going to survive without updates while you are in DC?


I'll see if I can get some updates from home! This is a very short trip, just one night...

L


----------



## Leslie

Playtime...










Rest time...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Monday certainly knows how to make herself comfortable and Dempsey doesn't seem to mind when she grabs the best seat.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

It looks like they are doing great together


----------



## Amyshojai

I love it when a plan works out.


----------



## Leslie

Amyshojai said:


> I love it when a plan works out.


I do too.

Back from Washington and here's a video everyone might enjoy as a welcome back from Monday and Dempsey, both fierce hunters.


----------



## Amyshojai

Had to share that video with my behaviorist colleagues. There have been some studies done with dog reactions to silhouette cuttouts, and it's very interesting to see how they react. Cats, too--my Seren approaches kitty-correct the life size cat statue in my office, then cheek-rubs. *s*

I love that when this dog suddenly realizes the "wolf" isn't real he dog-laughs at the joke. Hilarious!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

So how was week one with Dempsy? It sure looks like he and Monday are getting along famously and that things are going well.


----------



## Leslie

ProfCrash said:


> So how was week one with Dempsy? It sure looks like he and Monday are getting along famously and that things are going well.


It's only been a week? I feel like he's been with us forever! LOL. Which probably tells you how week one went.

He gets a little more active every day which suggests to me that he really was exhausted when he arrived. He and Monday are getting along very well. It's great to see. I really think getting a second dog was great for helping her be calmer and less fixated on us.

Plus, as you said, ProfCrash, it's fun watching them together. 

L


----------



## MamaProfCrash

It is fun watching the dogs play. Caya is older but smaller so Cooper wins most wrestling matches, although Caya is scrappy. There are times that she gives up the toy they both want and there are times she growls and barks at Cooper and takes the toys to the tunnel that exists between the couch and the bookshelves. Cooper is scared of the tunnel and goes down it very hesitantly. There are the times they groom each other and snuggle and the times they bark if the other approaches to snuggle. 

I swear it is like having kids. You pet Caya when Cooper is upstairs, or play tug with her, and Cooper is downstairs in seconds looking for attention. 

It is fun and it is nice for them to have each other. It makes out lives a bit easier, although they both prefer it when we are near by.


----------



## Leslie

Probably the thing I like least about Monday's personality is her early evening slightly manic episodes. My son calls it "sundowning" behavior (a sign of delirium); I liken it more to toddlers who know they are really, really tired but don't know how to quit and settle down (and go to sleep). I think this has been the hardest thing for us to figure out how to deal with--and as we approached her one year mark (with us) I began to wonder if it was going to change. 

Our routine has been: melatonin 3 or 5 mg early evening (Bonnie started her on that and we've kept it up). We also "put her under the cheese" which is basically getting her to do a good sit or stay (or down) at my side, rewarded with tiny bits of string cheese (we make the bits tiny because she can go through a lot). On a good night, she'd fall asleep before dinner was ready. On a bad night, we'd need to keep the cheese treatment going when she sat near us next at the dinner table. I actually wasn't particularly happy about this (I didn't like the feeding from the table thing, even if it wasn't people food) but some nights, she just couldn't relax.

Last week, first week with Dempsey, she went all week without a cheese night! Now we are into week 2 and life is settling down and yes, she needed to be under the cheese tonight. It was a cold, rainy day and she didn't get as much exercise as usual so I think that is part of the problem on this particular day. We gave both dogs melatonin this evening (knowing they hadn't been particularly active). Tony did a little training session with Dempsey and Monday was into her usual routine next to me.

Then Tony took them both for a walk and when he got home made it clear that this was it, settle down time. Dempsey immediately laid down and is laying there calmly watching Tony cook. I had put the extra cheese away to try to signal the end of that event. Monday paced around a bit, barked at the window (dogs next door) but eventually settled down. Now she is in the ratty recliner.

I am hoping this signals a move forward. I am not sure we can ever get past her slightly manic evening behavior (well, maybe age will help) but at least if we can mediate it better, it will be easier for us to manage.

L


----------



## Leslie

Photo time! Let's have some picture captions:

Number One:


----------



## Leslie

Number Two:


----------



## Leslie

Number Three:


----------



## Leslie

And this will be the one you have fun with, number four:


----------



## Leslie

Hahaha, those are great, thanks Cobbie!

Others? This isn't a one caption game....


----------



## Tripp

Leslie said:


> Number Three:


Hey, psssst, Monday....you awake?


----------



## Jane917

I wish they would get me a bigger chair!


----------



## Amyshojai

Leslie said:


> Photo time! Let's have some picture captions:
> 
> Number One:


*toes twitching* Rabbit-rabbit-rabbit-gonna-grabbit-grabbit-grabbit...


----------



## Amyshojai

Leslie said:


> Number Two:


"Mnnnnn, smells like cheeeeze..."


----------



## Amyshojai

Leslie said:


> And this will be the one you have fun with, number four:


"Ready for my close up!"


----------



## Amyshojai

Leslie said:


> Number Three:


"So...if I just act manic, they'll get out the cheeze? Kewl beans...hey quiet, here they come....snore...."


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie said:


> Photo time! Let's have some picture captions:
> 
> Number One:


I can't top the captions already offered, but I have to say that this picture made me laugh out loud...she isn't even close to fitting in that chair! ROFL!

Betsy


----------



## Linjeakel

Leslie said:


> Photo time! Let's have some picture captions:
> 
> Number One:


How come shorty over there gets the couch?


----------



## Linjeakel

Leslie said:


> And this will be the one you have fun with, number four:


Maybe if I make like a pretzel, I'll fit in the darn chair...


----------



## crebel

Leslie said:


> Photo time! Let's have some picture captions:
> 
> Number One:


"Please release the recliner footrest. PLEASE."


----------



## Amyshojai

I love the caption stuff, we need to do this more often!


----------



## Leslie

Leslie said:


> And this will be the one you have fun with, number four:


"Gotta be limber. Tryout for the circus is coming up..."


----------



## Leslie

I love all the captions but I really cracked up at "How come shorty gets the couch?" LOL.

So, I told you last week that Dempsey doesn't like the Zuke's mini treats. You know what else he doesn't like? Plain, old ordinary dog biscuits, like Milk Bones. When we go through the bank drive-in, they always give Monday a treat (the bank tellers know Monday very well). They are excited about Dempsey and now two treats come from tellers and...Dempsey turns up his nose at them! Whoever heard of a dog who doesn't like Milk Bones? LOL.

L


----------



## MamaProfCrash

LOL You have a strange dog. Send them to Caya, she would love more milk bones after eating the remaining banana bread that was apparently sitting too close to the edge of the counter. I blamed the HUbby. He told me he had not had any that day. We both looked at Caya, who wagged her tail and rolled over on the bed for a belly rub. Now, we are both very well aware that she wagged her tail and rolled over because we said her name but it is hard not to interprit it as "That banana bread was really good. I really thought the dark chocolate chips added to the flavor and the walnuts will good for maintaining my brain function. Aren't I a smart dog for eating this yummy treat that you clearly forgot to put in my dog bowl."


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

ROFL!

Note to self...get dog shorter than the kitchen counters...


Betsy

(although the fox terrier we had could get on top of most things, I swear that dog was part cat...he couldn't hide the minty-fresh breath though, after he got into the desk...)


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Cooper is a good two inches taller than Caya and never counter surfs. Caya we catch eating cheese, butter, tortillas, banana bread, bacon, bread... it is a long list. Cooper enjoys his food and loves his Milk Bones but is not a food theif. Caya willt ake anything and everything. I suspect that she is going to be our sons best friend as he wanders the house in his careless toddler days holding whatever food, paying no attention, and losing it to a dog. I predict not needing to feed Caya during said stage because she is going to be getting more than enough calories from our toddler until he learns to protect his food.


----------



## Amyshojai

Magic is tall enough to swipe countertop goodies but hasn't, thank goodness. The cat does, however.


----------



## Leslie

ProfCrash said:


> Cooper is a good two inches taller than Caya and never counter surfs. Caya we catch eating cheese, butter, tortillas, banana bread, bacon, bread... it is a long list. Cooper enjoys his food and loves his Milk Bones but is not a food theif. Caya willt ake anything and everything. I suspect that she is going to be our sons best friend as he wanders the house in his careless toddler days holding whatever food, paying no attention, and losing it to a dog. I predict not needing to feed Caya during said stage because she is going to be getting more than enough calories from our toddler until he learns to protect his food.


Monday counter surfs and stove surfs. Did I ever post here about the time she stole the bacon out of the pan while it was cooking? LOL.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

LOL Nope. Caya has never gone that far. If it is in a pan, she leaves it alone but out of a pan...

Cooper did pull cucumbers off the cucumber plant to snack on last year and they both ate the tomatoes.


----------



## Jane917

ProfCrash said:


> Cooper did pull cucumbers off the cucumber plant to snack on last year and they both ate the tomatoes.


We plant tomato plants in a special place in the backyard for the dogs. It is the only way to keep them out of our tomatoes! Kona also likes to eat the lemon cukes.


----------



## Tripp

My Cooper is very adept at counter surfing.  We have had many time where people have left food on the kitchen table or the edge of the counter only to find it gone if left untended.  Being a corgi, they never remember that while he is a short dog, he is also a long dog...and very food motivated.


----------



## Leslie

A hard working dog working hard....LOL


----------



## Linjeakel

Leslie, you'll have to get some photos of Dempsey running around - every time we see him, he's taking 40 winks ....


----------



## Amyshojai

When he's sleeping probably is the easiest photo ops...otherwise it's just a blur of fur.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

heheh. There is a photo of Dempsy with a ball in his mouth. That probably followed some running. Maybe. Or maybe he just picked it up and was playing with it.

I was wiped out yesterday. As in I took a two hour nap when I got home from work and still feel asleep at 10:30 PM. That is early for me, I normally fall asleep at 11:30 or midnight. I knew the Hubby had gotten the dogs off the bed, Cooper did his usual walk over me to get down and gave me a good night lick. So I wake up around 12:30 because I feel Caya curling up on my feet. I mumble "Caya, down. Bed." I feel Caya move and start to dooze. I roll over to find Caya laying between Hubby and I with Hubbys arm lying on top of her and Cooper pawing at me so he can get up on the bed. It took Hubby about 10 minutes to understand that he was snuggling with Caya and that she had gotten back on the bed while I tried to calm down an excited Cooper who wanted to sleep with us if Caya was sleeping with us. 

Cooper is bigger then Caya but he has yet to figure out how to jump on the bed without having his dog bed next to the bed as a step. His bed is moved against the wall at night to clear a foot path to the bathroom. If he wants to come up, which he shouldn't, he has to either figure out how to jump up, this takes 15 minutes of desperation on his part, or get us to move his bed. 

So Caya figured out we went to bed early, she wasn't tired, she waited for sounds of sleep to try and sneak her way back onto the bed. IF it wasn't for Cooper, she would have gotten away with it because Hubby really wasn't with it and I wasn't in the mood to get out of bed and get her down. I just didn't want to deal with Cooper poking me because he wanted up with Caya and woke up the Husband. 

She is a smart, sneaky dog and proud of it.


----------



## Leslie

Linjeakel said:


> Leslie, you'll have to get some photos of Dempsey running around - every time we see him, he's taking 40 winks ....


I have been trying all morning to get a good picture of Dempsey...trouble is, when he's standing or sitting, I don't have my phone (and camera) in my hand. I'll keep trying! I need to get a couple of good pictures to send to my mother with her mother's day card. She's over there in NH so who knows if she'll ever meet him in person...

L


----------



## Leslie

Pictures galore, coming up!


----------



## Leslie

Friends together...


----------



## Leslie

Happy boy...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

What a face! Dempsey was well worth the wait. This is going into week three, right? Amazing how well they are getting along.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie said:


> Pictures galore, coming up!


Awwww.....so cute...


----------



## Amyshojai

Love it! He really does seem like a laid back gentleman.


----------



## Leslie

I have learned that this is called "the spaniel mask." I suspect in a show dog it needs to be perfectly symmetrical.

We were out on the porch for a couple of hours (the evening just turned cool and we have moved inside) and it was fun watching the dogs play in the yard. Dempsey actually was running! Monday runs more but he's smart. He's figured out that she will run around the lilac bushes three times. He just sits and then starts chasing her on the third circuit. Why waste all that energy beforehand? LOL.

L


----------



## Linjeakel

Oh, he is so handsome, now that we get to see him awake! Very expressive eyes - I bet he already has you all wrapped around his little finger .. er.. claw.


----------



## Leslie

Linjeakel said:


> Oh, he is so handsome, now that we get to see him awake! Very expressive eyes - I bet he already has you all wrapped around his little finger .. er.. claw.


Thank you, Lin...


----------



## Leslie

Do folks remember this picture? It is buried somewhere on this thread. I think it was when Monday had been with us for two or three days.










Here's the one year later version...


----------



## Leslie

It was a beautiful day here today. Lance and Jocelyn came over with Marli and later on, Mike showed up with Dee. We took Dempsey down to the river for the first time and he hopped right in. He didn't stay in very long (the water must be freezing). Of course, that didn't deter Monday and Marli! LOL. Dempsey seems to have the most common sense of any of the dogs that come around.

I went to the card shop to buy a birthday card for my sister and they had these silly signs. I couldn't resist! I usually don't buy stuff like this (I generally think it's a waste of money) but for some reason, these tickled my funny bone. I also bought one that said "Border Collie on Board" for Lance and Jocelyn. Right now they are stuck on a window on the porch. That's where they may stay...too corny for the car? We'll see.










L


----------



## Amyshojai

I remember the Monday-Statue picture and love the updated version! The signs are fun, too. Magic generally doesn't need a sign, folks can tell there's a VIC (very important canine) in the Magic-Mobile. He allows me to be the chauffeur.


----------



## Jane917

I have a refrigerator magnate (a fairly large one) that says CAUTION Killer Cavalier King Charles Spaniel on duty!

The face on your Brittany sign looks just like Kona! I know that you know this, Leslie, but for some who might not, a Brittany is no longer a Spaniel. He is the smallest of the pointers.


----------



## Leslie

Jane917 said:


> I have a refrigerator magnate (a fairly large one) that says CAUTION Killer Cavalier King Charles Spaniel on duty!
> 
> The face on your Brittany sign looks just like Kona! I know that you know this, Leslie, but for some who might not, a Brittany is no longer a Spaniel. He is the smallest of the pointers.


I know. They changed the breed name back in (I think) 1994 but old habits die hard. Whenever I say to people, "We've adopted a rescue Brittany," they reply, "A Brittany Spaniel?" The silly signs people obviously haven't caught up, either.

Here's an evening picture:


----------



## Pawz4me

Jane917 said:


> I know that you know this, Leslie, but for some who might not, a Brittany is no longer a Spaniel. He is the smallest of the pointers.


And it's not a recent change, either. The AKC dropped "spaniel" from the breed's name back in 1980. And it's still so common to seem them called spaniels! Apparently change really does take time.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Jane917 said:


> The face on your Brittany sign looks just like Kona! I know that you know this, Leslie, but for some who might not, a Brittany is no longer a Spaniel. He is the smallest of the pointers.


I didn't know that...the things one learns on KindleBoards!

Betsy


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Leslie I don't post much in this thread but I read it faithfully!  I wanted to say that I really like the current style of cut on Monday much better than the one she had last year.  She looks much younger now.  Love the smooth transition Dempsey has made into your family, these are great looking dogs!


----------



## Leslie

B-Kay 1325 said:


> Leslie I don't post much in this thread but I read it faithfully! I wanted to say that I really like the current style of cut on Monday much better than the one she had last year. She looks much younger now. Love the smooth transition Dempsey has made into your family, these are great looking dogs!


Thank you! I agree, I like Monday with her short "velvety" cut. The groomer calls her "the Fifth Avenue dog." LOL.

So, here's yesterday's funny...

It's the late afternoon, after work and Tony gives each dog an enzadent chew. Monday runs off down the yard to lay in the sun and chew hers. Dempsey stayed on deck. After a little while, he's decided he's had enough chewing for the moment so he gets up, digs a hole and buries his chew. I know that dogs bury their bones but we've never had a bone-burying dog so this is all new to us.

Tony said Dempsey worked very hard on burying his chew, he covered up the hole and even stamped down the dirt with his foot. Then he went back to resting in the sun. Meanwhile, Monday comes trotting up from the end of the yard. It is unknown if she finished her chew or if it is sitting back in the grass.

She sees the hole and obviously thinks this is very interesting. She digs up Dempsey's chew and proceeds to start chewing it herself. Dempsey is not happy about this and goes after her. He manages to retrieve his chew but not without some fierce growling and snapping at each other.

I come home from work and Dempsey is lying in the driveway which is a really strange sight because that is just not a place where we've ever had a dog take a break. Apparently that's where Dempsey went so he could get away from Monday and chew his chew in peace...LOL.

L


----------



## Linjeakel

It's good to know that Dempsey intends to stick up for himself! Hopefully Monday will learn from this and not try to steal from him again.

Any more photos?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie said:


> Thank you! I agree, I like Monday with her short "velvety" cut. The groomer calls her "the Fifth Avenue dog." LOL.
> 
> So, here's yesterday's funny...
> 
> It's the late afternoon, after work and Tony gives each dog an enzadent chew. Monday runs off down the yard to lay in the sun and chew hers. Dempsey stayed on deck. After a little while, he's decided he's had enough chewing for the moment so he gets up, digs a hole and buries his chew. I know that dogs bury their bones but we've never had a bone-burying dog so this is all new to us.
> 
> Tony said Dempsey worked very hard on burying his chew, he covered up the hole and even stamped down the dirt with his foot. Then he went back to resting in the sun. Meanwhile, Monday comes trotting up from the end of the yard. It is unknown if she finished her chew or if it is sitting back in the grass.
> 
> She sees the hole and obviously thinks this is very interesting. She digs up Dempsey's chew and proceeds to start chewing it herself. Dempsey is not happy about this and goes after her. He manages to retrieve his chew but not without some fierce growling and snapping at each other.
> 
> I come home from work and Dempsey is lying in the driveway which is a really strange sight because that is just not a place where we've ever had a dog take a break. Apparently that's where Dempsey went so he could get away from Monday and chew his chew in peace...LOL.
> 
> L


This is too funny, Leslie! But you really must talk Tony into taking pics....

Betsy


----------



## Amyshojai

How funny. Makes me wonder if Dempsey learned to do this to "protect" his property from other dogs. He may teach Monday to dig, too.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Amyshojai said:


> He may teach Monday to dig, too.


I wondered about this. ^

Betsy


----------



## Pawz4me

I feel compelled to issue a warning about food aggression.  It's fairly common in dogs and can trigger nasty fights.  Hopefully they're not headed in that direction, but I'd keep a careful eye on them, especially when high value treats are involved.


----------



## Amyshojai

Pawz4me said:


> I feel compelled to issue a warning about food aggression. It's fairly common in dogs and can trigger nasty fights. Hopefully they're not headed in that direction, but I'd keep a careful eye on them, especially when high value treats are involved.


Yes, resource guarding (food, toys) can be some of the nastiest so that is something to watch.


----------



## Jane917

Kona went to the vet yesterday for his yearly check. He now weighs 45 pounds! He was 37 pounds last year. He still looks quite lean, the vet is not worried. He is scheduled for a teeth cleaning on Friday, also an extraction of a toenail that keeps coming back every year all twisted. The vet is going to take care of it for good. And we will come out several hundred dollars poorer. 

I had to giggle at the reports of Dempsey burying his bone. Kona does this all the time, usually in a flower pot. He becomes quite crazed when he has some kind of bone/chew toy, and we make sure to keep the dogs apart. Jack just doesn't get this crazed, possessive part.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

We keep a close eye on Caya and Cooper when raw hide is involved. Cooper downs his in minutes. Caya likes to hide hers and paly with it for months before finally eating it. There have been a couple of large fights when Cooper decided he wanted Caya's raw hide. Now raw hide is given as a very special treat and only when Hubby and I are home so that there is enough coverage to protect both dogs. Cooper is also likely to get a tennis ball on raw hide days and more time playing fetch because he loves that even more than raw hide.

Caya will try and take the raw hide outside and hide it or bury it so we don't let them outside.


----------



## Leslie

Pawz4me said:


> I feel compelled to issue a warning about food aggression. It's fairly common in dogs and can trigger nasty fights. Hopefully they're not headed in that direction, but I'd keep a careful eye on them, especially when high value treats are involved.


Thanks for that advice. I'll definitely keep this in mind and keep a close eye on them, and talk to my husband about it, too.

L


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Caya and Cooper are fine with treats and their dog bowls. Rawhide is the one major food issue we have had. Well, there were a few squabbles over food to start but those ended real, real fast. 

They can both be possessive of toys. Caya tends to be more possessive then Cooper. She is also less likely to try and take a toy from Cooper or another dog. She is smaller and submissive so she will look at him longingly when he is playing with a toy she wants but she will not try to take it. Cooper will try and take a toy from Caya. Sometimes she submits but more frequently then not she will growl and take the toy to her tunnel, which he is afraid of going down, and play with it there. Then there are the times that she brings it out, sits down nexts to him, and seems to encourage him to take it from her because she wants to play.

The doggie day care folks have noted that Caya it toy possessive, she does not share well. It has not caused a problem, most dogs back off at the growl, but it is there.


----------



## Leslie

What a difference a day makes! Yesterday was warm and sunny with lots and lots of running around and two exhausted dogs very early in the evening. Today is cold and rainy, not nearly as much outdoor time and two restless pooches. We are trying to teach them the difference between "indoor play" and "outdoor play" but when they have a lot of pent up energy, it's a challenge.

L


----------



## MamaProfCrash

That it is. Good luck


----------



## Leslie

And then here we are, 10 pm at night and everyone is sleeping peacefully in their beds. Monday in the flowered wingchair (pictured previously on this thread) and Dempsey in the ratty recliner, now encased in a towel. Life is good at 161 Conant Street...

L


----------



## Jane917

Keep your thoughts on Kona tomorrow. He is going in to have his teeth cleaned (not a big deal), but since he will be under anesthesia, we are going to  have a toe nail removed at the bone. This nail grows in crooked every year. He limps around a bit, we pull it, and it grows back. The surgery will eliminate it all together. However, he will have to wear a cone for a few days so that he doesn't tear at the dressing. He will not be able to get into his crate with a cone. He has never slept anywhere else but in his crate. He dives into his crate at night and we don't hear from him until morning. I can't imagine where he will settle down if we take away the crate.


----------



## Sienna_98

My guys manage to get through the doggie door with a cone on  , so your pup may manage the crate.  Some cones are more flexible than others and well, where there's a will, there's a way!


----------



## Pawz4me

I must be stupidly lucky, or I've been blessed to have the best dogs in the world. I've had eight dogs over the past thirty years who've had all sorts of surgeries and accidents, but never once did one of them need to wear a cone. But should my luck run out I'd look into one of the newer options instead of the standard Elizabethan collars. I'd lean towards trying something like the ProCollar.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Cooper was suppose to wear a cone but we were not good about making him do so. The bad/good news was that he was neutered at the same time that my Hubby had some minor surgery that left him at home for a week. So he was able to keep an eye on Cooper and make sure he did not do anything to his dressings or the area that was affected. They spent a lot of time on the bed together.

The one we did have was pretty flexible. Cooper hated his crate, and we tried treats, toys, food, pheremones, everything to get that pup to be ok in the crate, so he was better off on the bed anyway. I would come home from work when he was crated and the floor around the crate would be wet from dog slobber and he would have spent the entire day trying to get out. Caya was fine in the crate and would go in there from time to time on her own but prefered her dog bed. She never freaked out through and would nap away without any problem.


----------



## Amyshojai

Poor Kona! Magic has torn his dewclaw twice and now he trims them himself. You might ask if they have the softer collars--very flexible ones are available or those more like human cervical/neck braces.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

for Kona


----------



## B-Kay 1325

^^ too funny!!  Could you put Kona in the kennel and then put the cone on after he is in there?  Just a thought.


----------



## Jane917

Thanks for all the cone suggestions, and especially for the sloppy kiss. DH will talk about cones/crates when he takes Kona in the am. Kona is very adaptable to all circumstances, but I can't picture him with a cone. This is my first dog to need a cone. The idea of getting in the crate (easy peasy), then putting on the cone is a good one. I am probably creating more worry than I need to.


----------



## Leslie

Jane, I have a friend who last week was showing me pictures of the horrible surgery her dog had (long story). He was wearing a very light, sort of inflatable collar (not even as big as the one Pawz posted) and that was working very well to keep him away from his skin grafts and stitches--the dog is a very active bulldog, btw and he had major surgery that he needed to be kept away from (my friend suspects he'll be in the collar for at least another month or two). So ask the vet and look around. I suspect they use those hard plastic collars because they are cheap but you can find a better alternative for Kona. My 2 cents.

L


----------



## Leslie

Caption time!










Have at, friends...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

OMG!  Really?  Can that be good for her?  

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Betsy the Quilter said:


> OMG! Really? Can that be good for her?
> 
> Betsy


She loves it...this is a choice (my husband tells me). She also loves the vacuum cleaner (put on reverse, so it blows, not sucks) that gets all the sawdust off of her. Dempsey, on the other hand, is not under the lathe and hates the vacuum.

Yes, Monday is a little odd. I realize that now. LOL.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

See, I would be freaking about her breathing sawdust.   (I'm really a kind of nervous grandparent, too.....)

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

More caption opportunities...


----------



## Leslie

And another...


----------



## Leslie

Same dog, same day, a few hours later. Where did all that sawdust go?


----------



## Jane917

Leslie said:


> Caption time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have at, friends...


Is that Monday under there?


----------



## Jane917

Leslie said:


> Jane, I have a friend who last week was showing me pictures of the horrible surgery her dog had (long story). He was wearing a very light, sort of inflatable collar (not even as big as the one Pawz posted) and that was working very well to keep him away from his skin grafts and stitches--the dog is a very active bulldog, btw and he had major surgery that he needed to be kept away from (my friend suspects he'll be in the collar for at least another month or two). So ask the vet and look around. I suspect they use those hard plastic collars because they are cheap but you can find a better alternative for Kona. My 2 cents.
> 
> L


I once had a bulldog. I can't believe there is anything such as an "active" bulldog! The most active thing our bulldog did was be a doorstop! I have so many bulldog stories! However, thanks for the information that there are several different kinds of cones. j


----------



## Annalog

Leslie said:


> More caption opportunities...


Love these trips to the spa. The sawdust is comfy and as a conditioning mask makes my hair smell great.


----------



## crebel

Leslie said:


> And another...


"I don't want to be a dog. I want to be a sheep."


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie said:


> More caption opportunities...


"There's gotta be a stick in here somewhere..."

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Jane917 said:


> I once had a bulldog. I can't believe there is anything such as an "active" bulldog! The most active thing our bulldog did was be a doorstop! I have so many bulldog stories! However, thanks for the information that there are several different kinds of cones. j


Wait, wait, wait, I take it back...he's a BOXER not a bulldog. I don't why I get those two breeds mixed up all the time, but I do. Yes, bulldogs are not active--I knew that!

L


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Copper tries to drag Hubby ahead, Hubby is getting better about holding the leash closer and forcing a heel. Caya is always behind sniffing everything. 

I love dogs, they have their own personalities and are just so much fun. The unconditional love is great. Now if I could convince them to continue their day long nap when I get home from work so that I can take a nap. Or to not dig up the backyard so I could let them out unsupervised and take a nap. I am viewing this as practice for when the baby comes and I no longer have that nap option.

Leslie: It sounds like Dempsy and Monday are getting along well. Has Monday should signs that she realizes that this is a permenant arrangement or does she think this might be a temporary thing like dogs in the past? I guess the question is, has she reverted with some of her more manic behaviors to get attention?


----------



## Amyshojai

Leslie said:


> More caption opportunities...


"Birch! Birch!" she said, for t'was the only "bark" she knew.


----------



## Andra

Leslie said:


> And another...


Were you looking for me??


----------



## Gertie Kindle

ProfCrash said:


> Copper tries to drag Hubby ahead, Hubby is getting better about holding the leash closer and forcing a heel. Caya is always behind sniffing everything.
> 
> I love dogs, they have their own personalities and are just so much fun. The unconditional love is great. Now if I could convince them to continue their day long nap when I get home from work so that I can take a nap. Or to not dig up the backyard so I could let them out unsupervised and take a nap. I am viewing this as practice for when the baby comes and I no longer have that nap option.
> 
> Leslie: It sounds like Dempsy and Monday are getting along well. Has Monday should signs that she realizes that this is a permenant arrangement or does she think this might be a temporary thing like dogs in the past? I guess the question is, has she reverted with some of her more manic behaviors to get attention?


You'll learn to nap when the baby does.

Took Angelo to the vet for the first time today. He was very well behaved when they examined him and he got his lepto shot. The problem, as always, is when he gets around other dogs. He'll never have a play date with another dog. <sigh>


----------



## Jane917

Kona came home from the vet a couple of hours ago after a teeth cleaning and laser surgery to remove a toenail. He has a cone and is still pretty loopy from the anesthesia. He has no cone sense and gets it caught on everything. We are keeping him in the house instead of outside where he usually is this time of day. Tomorrow should be a different story when he has his wits about him again.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Glad he is home. Hopefully he will recover quickly.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Jane917 said:


> Kona came home from the vet a couple of hours ago after a teeth cleaning and laser surgery to remove a toenail. He has a cone and is still pretty loopy from the anesthesia. He has no cone sense and gets it caught on everything. We are keeping him in the house instead of outside where he usually is this time of day. Tomorrow should be a different story when he has his wits about him again.


Poor Kona. Glad he's home. Pictures?

Betsy


----------



## Amyshojai

Probably best he's "out of it" for the initial time, to rest. I've heard folks refer to it as the "cone of shame" based on the dog's attitude, LOL! Hopefully the surgery will eliminate future problems.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Well, and the movie Up!


----------



## Leslie

ProfCrash said:


> Leslie: It sounds like Dempsy and Monday are getting along well. Has Monday should signs that she realizes that this is a permenant arrangement or does she think this might be a temporary thing like dogs in the past? I guess the question is, has she reverted with some of her more manic behaviors to get attention?


Thanks for this question, PC. Sorry I didn't answer sooner...yesterday and this morning were busy!

I don't know if Monday "knows" it's permanent or not. I wonder how much concept dogs have of the future? They seem to be getting along quite well except for the fighting over Enzadent chews--which happened again.  Based on the advice here, we've been monitoring that behavior closely and taking the chews away when they start barking at each other about them.

That said, we've had a hard week with Monday in the evening. I felt like we were seeing some of the old behavior--I liken it to a toddler who is overtired and wants to go to sleep but just won't go to sleep. We'd had a really good run for a few weeks with very little of this going on. BUT...is it regression because of Dempsey or is it the fact that we had three solid days of rain (and I mean pouring rain, 24/3 for T, W, and Th) and she wasn't getting out and getting her usual amount of exercise? I think the combination of warmer weather, hidden fence, and Dempsey means that she has gotten used to (very quickly) being able to round around to her heart's content and wear herself out. Having a friend to run around with helps, too. Even though we let her go out in the rain, it's not the same in terms of lots of activity. So I think that is what we were dealing with this week, more than Bonnie's worry about regression because of a new dog.

My 2 cents.

L


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Caya had a few moments when she was adjusting to Cooper. It is no different than sibling rivalry. But I would bet it is the lack of exercise. My two are much moe antsy when they don't get enough play time


----------



## Leslie

Watching Dempsey and Monday this evening I have realized that Monday's favorite game is "Chase." It doesn't matter if she is doing the chasing or being chased, she loves this game. Fortunately, Dempsey seems to like this game too and has figured out various ways to play it with Monday.

The first version I saw is that they'll be playing and then start running and Monday manages to get in front. Dempsey chases her and they usually start going in circles around something (the lilac bush is popular). After a circuit (or two) Dempsey flops down and Monday keeps running. Then she goes over to him and does something to get him to start running and chasing her again. Repeat several times. 

Sometimes she figures out a way to get into a position of chasing him but he'll figure out another "bait and switch" maneuver to get off being in front.

I've also been noticing the play/calming signals (Norwegian trainer whose naming I am blanking on). There will be lots of play bows that go on before and during Chase.

A little while ago we had a very active game of Chase, which I was watching from my vantage point on the porch. Then, things got quiet. My husband thought they were probably resting under the pine tree, a place that is slightly obscured by the lilac bush. A few minutes went by (maybe 5?) and I thought, "This is too quiet." So I got up to look for them. Not under the tree, under the deck, in front of the porch--hmmmm. I went walking down to the end of the yard and my husband went in the other direction.

When I got to the top of the small hill that leads to the river, there they were--wet. They had broken through the fence and decided to go for a swim! I gave them both the "bad doggie" business but I had to laugh inside myself. Who wouldn't want to go for a swim on such a beautiful day? I wonder which one was the ringleader? Probably Monday because she knows the river well, but I suspect Dempsey didn't take much persuading.

L


----------



## Amyshojai

Turid Rugaas is the author, "On Talking Terms With Dogs: Calming Signals."

http://www.amazon.com/On-Talking-Terms-With-Dogs/dp/1929242360/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1336867833&sr=1-1

It's a thin book and offers some translation of body language with photos.

Broke through the Efence? Ruh-roh...if swimming is so rewarding it's worth the negatives that could cause problems for maintaining that barrier. Hope it's a one-time thing. *s*


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

They broke through the hidden fence?  And are those things on their collars waterproof?

Betsy


----------



## Jane917

I thought I posted this, but it did not appear. I will try again.

Broke through the fence? Uh oh. The reward was swimming.

We have taken the cone of Kona. He is supposed to wear it 10-14 days, until the stitches come out. However, he has paid no notice to his bandaged rear leg. I haven't even seen him look at it. As long as he is within our site, we will keep the cone off. Although he does not appear to notice the bandage, he definitely appears to notice the cone. He runs along the fence wacking it to get it off.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Breaking through the fence is bad, right?

I found that Caya was far to proud of her ability to climb the fence and discover new territory for all of us to play in seemed to out weigh any bad girling I did when she eascaped. She just seemed confused because she found such a cool new place to play.

We can tell when Caya wants to play because she does the bowing and will bark at Cooper. Cooper nudges Caya and starts wrestling or tries to take her toy to get her to play.  Caya will steal Cooper's ball so he chases her.


----------



## Leslie

Breaking through the fence is bad, yes. And we know it's bad and tried to reinforce that it's bad. I was just saying, deep in my heart I can understand why they did it. It's a beautiful day and who wouldn't be tempted to go swimmung, dog or human? That said, we'll help them understand this is not acceptable.

Betsy, we bought the Sport Dog fence which has waterproof gizmos specifically because we knew we had a river at the end of the yard. And, the gizmos are only on level 2 training right now (they go up to five) so we have something to work with regarding fence training.

Amy, thanks for the book link. I just bought it and am going to read it on my Fire (the description says it has color photographs). Now that we have two dogs I think the interaction information will be more meaningful and useful. Thanks!

L


----------



## Pawz4me

I love _Calming Signals_. Knowing a little about how dogs communicate is a great thing. Plus it makes it a whole lot more fun to watch them interact and try to decipher what's being "said." 

As far as the fence -- That would worry me. IME once a dog learns they can blast through a hidden fence it becomes pretty useless. At the very least someone will need to be out there with them all the time now.

And as far as the cone -- I really think a lot of veterinarians advise them for every single pet who has surgery or some type of irritation. Certainly it's probably the safe thing to do, but a lot of dogs just don't need them. I suppose the main reason I've gone all these years and never used one is that none of the vets in the group I use routinely recommends them.


----------



## Jane917

Pawz4me said:


> And as far as the cone -- I really think a lot of veterinarians advise them for every single pet who has surgery or some type of irritation. Certainly it's probably the safe thing to do, but a lot of dogs just don't need them. I suppose the main reason I've gone all these years and never used one is that none of the vets in the group I use routinely recommends them.


This morning our automatic sprinkler system went off, so we woke up to wet grass. I had intended to shut if off last night. The vet warned us not to let Kona get his bandage wet, and gave us an old IV sack to put on his foot if the grass was wet. I am thinking "this will never work." However, I taped the sack over his dressing, tightened with adhesive tape, and let him out to eat and do his morning duty. I watched him run around the corner of the house to pee and poop, and he never once let his bandaged foot touch the ground. He came back in, I took off the plastic bag, and he ran to his crate for another couple of hours of snooze. The bottom line is that Kona is his normal self without the cone, but becomes a crazy dog with the cone. So far he has still not given any mind to the bandage on his foot.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Good for Kona.


----------



## Leslie

We learned today that Dempsey does not like thunder and a very mild and short storm today left him spooked for hours. He's staying very close to me and has no interest in playing Chase this evening. We did have a spectacular game of Chase this morning, though.

I noticed Monday doing some calming signals. She hopped up on a rocking chair and was a little perturbed at the rocking action. Lick, lick, lick. Then she got off the rocking chair and onto the chaise lounge (behind Dempsey). A few more licks, a big yawn and then she laid down.

L


----------



## Amyshojai

Interesting for a gun dog to be thunder phobic. Hopefully Monday's attitude will help with that.


----------



## Jane917

Kona does not even blink at thunder, cannons in the orchards (to scare the birds away), helicopters, or gunshots. Our late golden retriever, Aspen, hid for days. We could never leave her alone on July 4 or NYE.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Cooper is afraid of most noises. He licks a lot, poor little guy. Any loud noise that he does not like and he retreats to the basement and hides under one of our desks.


----------



## Leslie

Amyshojai said:


> Interesting for a gun dog to be thunder phobic. Hopefully Monday's attitude will help with that.


I wonder if this is why he was given up to the shelter. All we know is that he was an owner surrender at five months. I wonder if they started training him for hunting, he freaked out at the noise and off he went. He also does not like the vacuum cleaner.

L


----------



## Jane917

5 month old brittanys are so adorable. I don't know how anyone can surrender them! The fact that his tail is not clipped indicates to me that he was not bred to be a hunter. He is so lucky to have found you!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I just realized that it was two years ago that we adopted Caya.


----------



## Pawz4me

Jane917 said:


> The fact that his tail is not clipped indicates to me that he was not bred to be a hunter. He is so lucky to have found you!


Ditto.

My Brittany is mildly thunder phobic. He gets a bit antsy and wants to get to an inside room away from doors and windows. He reacts the same way to fireworks.

I think Monday has taken melatonin? You might try giving some to Dempsey whenever thunderstorms (or fireworks) are expected. Some dogs respond really well to melatonin for noise phobia. And another thing I'd consider is a Thundershirt. It's not a cure-all for every dog, but I've heard of a LOT of dogs who are helped significantly by wearing one. I haven't bought one yet because Dusty's fear of thunder/fireworks is usually kept under control with a dose or two of melatonin when I know thunder or fireworks are likely. But if he needed something else a Thundershirt would be the first thing I'd try.


----------



## Leslie

Thanks for the melatonin suggestion. Yes, Monday takes it regularly. I'll keep it in mind for Dempsey. This is supposed to be another rainy week with t-storms predicted on Wednesday.

I've heard about those thundershirts. Someone here on KBs needed to take her dog on a long trip and the dog hated the car. She got one of those shirts and said it worked like a miracle. I'll keep this in mind, too. Hopefully he won't turn out to be too frantic, but this is all a learning process.

L


----------



## Amyshojai

I think that I've posted this link before but not a bad idea to revisit--all kinds of tips for noise phobias. 

http://puppies.about.com/od/BehaviorProblems/a/Scary-Noises.htm


----------



## Leslie

Thanks for that link, Amy. I hadn't read that article--useful info!

L


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Harp music? Interesting.

hmmmm do any of these work for crying babies?


----------



## Amyshojai

ProfCrash said:


> Harp music? Interesting.
> 
> hmmmm do any of these work for crying babies?


YES! The harp music is amazing and that comes from the world of hospice therapies for people for whom drugs may no longer work to relieve pain or help with sleep. I saw a demo of this (on video) of barking/meowing/screaming birds/et al at a pet store--and they put on the harp music and within about 5-6 minutes ALL the animals quieted and went to sleep.

The Thundershirt stuff works on a principle of swaddling which has been used with infants (hasn't it).


----------



## Leslie

Amyshojai said:


> The Thundershirt stuff works on a principle of swaddling which has been used with infants (hasn't it).


Yes, absolutely.

L


----------



## MamaProfCrash

We are planning on swaddelling. I have about 7 different blankets at home for that purpose, all gifts. hmmm swaddling Cooper....


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

ProfCrash said:


> We are planning on swaddelling. I have about 7 different blankets at home for that purpose, all gifts. hmmm swaddling Cooper....


Just a warning: not all babies like swaddling. My 3 yr old hated (and still hates) being tied down/restrained in any manner. She hated the swing, the car seat, swaddling, just about anything that would not let her have free range of motion.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Y'all saw this free book today, right?



It's not bad on my Touch; great on the Fire and the iPad.

Betsy


----------



## Jane917

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Y'all saw this free book today, right?
> 
> 
> 
> It's not bad on my Touch; great on the Fire and the iPad.
> 
> Betsy


Thank you Betsy. I snagged it!


----------



## Amyshojai

Kewl! Thanks Betsy!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Just grabbed it


----------



## Leslie

A bargain at $0.00

A poodle shows up tending bar but no Brittanys in the book, however.


----------



## Jane917

Leslie said:


> A bargain at $0.00
> 
> A poodle shows up tending bar but no Brittanys in the book, however.


That must be because they do not hold still enough to have their picture taken. I have a lot of blurry pictures of Kona!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Pooh, I missed it.

Poor Angelo got his teeth cleaned today. Bad gingivitis, lots of bleeding. They also found a bad ear infection and a "hot spot" which I should have asked what that is. So, antibiotic shot, ear drops, ear cleaning. My poor baby.


----------



## Amyshojai

Poor baby...but good to get everything taken care of at once. Here's info on hot spots:

http://puppies.about.com/od/Puppy_Health/a/Hot-Spots.htm


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Amyshojai said:


> Poor baby...but good to get everything taken care of at once. Here's info on hot spots:
> 
> http://puppies.about.com/od/Puppy_Health/a/Hot-Spots.htm


Thanks for that info, Amy. Looks like it was only a small spot. Glad the vet caught it when she did.


----------



## Leslie

Oy, hot spots. Our first dog had a flea bite allergy and would get terrible hot spots. The cat had one last winter and it took ages to heal. Good luck to Angelo and Gertie!

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Leslie said:


> Oy, hot spots. Our first dog had a flea bite allergy and would get terrible hot spots. The cat had one last winter and it took ages to heal. Good luck to Angelo and Gertie!
> 
> L


Thanks. His hot spot is very red this morning. I'll be calling the vet to see what's what.

I had a dog once that was so allergic, his entire skin would turn beet red. About that time, the pills to kill fleas came out. It absolutely saved him.


----------



## Amyshojai

Some dogs just seem more prone to hot spots than others, and they are miserable.


----------



## Leslie

We worked very hard to keep Jessie flea-free but you know that's always an uphill battle. Mostly she was fine but occasionally a flea would get to her.   The hardest time was the last two years of her life.   She started having neurological reactions to Frontline so we couldn't use that anymore. We bathed her constantly (and the flea shampoo made her skin dry out) and using natural products--which on a non-allergic dog would probably be fine but again, just one flea bite would set her off. It was a challenge for all of us.

L


----------



## Leslie

Meanwhile, in rescue dog news--

It is a beautiful morning and I am out on the porch which means the dogs have pretty much free rein to go in and out. They are laying under the pine tree and looking like something out of a dog postcard. LOL.

I've noticed that when Monday runs, she tends to bend her legs more. Dempsey has a more stiff-legged gait. I've also noticed that Dempsey is looking a little thinner which is a good thing.

L


----------



## Pawz4me

The big problem with flea bite allergies is that it doesn't take an infestation to trigger terrible problems.  Just one bite from one flea can cause a dog to be in itchy misery for a very long time.

In addition to the suggestions in the article Amy posted, I know many people who swear by Gold Bond powder for treating hot spots.


----------



## Amyshojai

Yes, I've heard good things about the Gold Bond powder, too.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Pawz4me said:


> The big problem with flea bite allergies is that it doesn't take an infestation to trigger terrible problems. Just one bite from one flea can cause a dog to be in itchy misery for a very long time.
> 
> In addition to the suggestions in the article Amy posted, I know many people who swear by Gold Bond powder for treating hot spots.


Thanks, I'll remember that. It's readily available so I'll keep some on hand.

His spot looks redder to me than it did last night, so I'm going to be keeping a close eye on it today. GS says it was pretty red yesterday and he doesn't think it's any worse today.


----------



## Leslie

How is Angelo doing today, Gertie?

My husband just finished installing a new screen door with a dog door inserted in it. This involved lots of swearing but the job is done. Monday was a little tentative trying to open the door but I am sure she'll get the hang of it. This installation came just in time...it appears that mosquito season has started. Having a wide open door was a problem. Now we should be in better shape.

L


----------



## Tripp

Leslie, once Monday gets the hang of the dog door, she will love it.  Cooper's breeder got the puppies used to the door by keeping it taped up for awhile.  Also, if she is treat driven, you could entice her from the other side.  At any rate, good luck with it.  And being from Minnesota originally, I know what you mean about mosquitoes.


----------



## Leslie

Tripp said:


> Leslie, once Monday gets the hang of the dog door, she will love it. Cooper's breeder got the puppies used to the door by keeping it taped up for awhile. Also, if she is treat driven, you could entice her from the other side. At any rate, good luck with it. And being from Minnesota originally, I know what you mean about mosquitoes.


We had a broken screen in the old door which Monday and Dempsey ran through (the broken screen is the reason we needed to replace the door). I am sure they'll get the hang of it, it's just a little new right now.

The weeks before the mosquitoes arrive are so nice, but now they're here. Sigh...

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Leslie said:


> How is Angelo doing today, Gertie?
> L


He's doing well, thanks. He actually started barking again this morning, so I think he's over the worst of the trauma. His hot spot is still pretty pink but it's not bright red. He also let me put the ear drops in without pushing my hand away. He did that the first time I tried, but of course, I won.

He goes back Friday for his booster shot and an ear check. He's not going to like me at all after this.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Cobbie said:


> They never do.  Norman has an ear solution that I'm supposed to use about once a week  and all I have to do is reach for it and he runs and hides under my husband's recliner.


They do know, don't they?  and I haven't even used the cleaning stuff, yet.


----------



## Amyshojai

Awww...poor critters. Try partnering the treatment with a before & after treat (something WAY KEWL like chicken or smelly fish) that they only get at this time. Make a positive association. *s* Or call it a bribe.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Turkey slices are used to bribe my brothers dog to take meds


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

The Kindle Daily Deal is a book about dog rescue, $1.99



Betsy


----------



## Leslie

I can't decide if I want to get that book or not...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Amyshojai said:


> Awww...poor critters. Try partnering the treatment with a before & after treat (something WAY KEWL like chicken or smelly fish) that they only get at this time. Make a positive association. *s* Or call it a bribe.


It worked! Thanks.


----------



## Amyshojai

Yay!    Sometimes you just gotta "sweeten" the deal.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

For example, I am currently bribing myself with chocolate covered potato chips in order to forget that I have to go to the bathroom every 30 seconds and that I can no longer pick up anything off of the ground. I am going to up tha anty when the day comes that my hubby has to put my socks on for me. I am just not sure what that bribe is going to be.


----------



## Amyshojai

Chocolate covered potato chips? Where did you find those? Yum! The potty breaks, not fun...


----------



## MamaProfCrash

My cousin had them once and I liked them and pretended they did not exist. I mentioned it at work a few times and one of my co-workers commented that his wife has a store in their area where she gets them. They are not cheap but they have been my indulgence the last month. So my co-worker has been turned into my chocolate covered potato chip mule. Google them, they are more common than you think.


----------



## Jane917

ProfCrash said:


> My cousin had them once and I liked them and pretended they did not exist. I mentioned it at work a few times and one of my co-workers commented that his wife has a store in their area where she gets them. They are not cheap but they have been my indulgence the last month. So my co-worker has been turned into my chocolate covered potato chip mule. Google them, they are more common than you think.


There is a place in Grand Forks, ND that sells chocolate covered potato chips, just in case you are passing through.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

hehehe If I ever have concerns about the baby not moving, and somedays I find myself focused enough at work that I do get worried because I am not feeling him, I have some chocolate covered potato chips. Within in 30 minutes he is happily tumbling around letting me know that he is alive and well. It is kind of nice actually.

And a convienent excuse for snacking...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

ProfCrash said:


> hehehe If I ever have concerns about the baby not moving, and somedays I find myself focused enough at work that I do get worried because I am not feeling him, I have some chocolate covered potato chips. Within in 30 minutes he is happily tumbling around letting me know that he is alive and well. It is kind of nice actually.
> 
> And a convienent excuse for snacking...


I got my first taste of them here:

http://www.grimaldicandies.com/chocolate-covered-potato-chips-c-5.html

Even Amazon sells them.

http://www.amazon.com/Chocolate-Covered-Potato-Chips-Pound/dp/B0045AWAGI/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1337635934&sr=8-2


----------



## Jane917

ProfCrash said:


> hehehe If I ever have concerns about the baby not moving, and somedays I find myself focused enough at work that I do get worried because I am not feeling him, I have some chocolate covered potato chips. Within in 30 minutes he is happily tumbling around letting me know that he is alive and well. It is kind of nice actually.
> 
> And a convienent excuse for snacking...


All for the good of the baby!


----------



## Leslie

On Saturday I had a long talk with a friend I haven't been in touch with for awhile--it was good to catch up. She also has a fairly new standard poodle! Margaret (my friend) never wanted a dog (as she says, "I am not a dog person") but her husband had wanted one for years so she finally gave in. LOL. She said the dog had to be smart, hypo-allergenic, and not a shedder. He came up with a poodle. They adopted her at 6 months and now Margaret is crazy about her. Funny how dogs do that.

Here's Nellie:










No topknot! She looks bald to me! LOL.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

What a kind face!

Betsy


----------



## Linjeakel

Such soulful eyes - and I think she looks lovely even without a topknot. I hope you didn't mention that in Nellie's hearing, Leslie - you'll give her a complex.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

OK doggie experts I could use a bit of advice. I have a sneaking suspicion that the answer is there is nothing that you can do.

Caya and Cooper have their own dog beds. Caya's is a more comfortable donought with comfy fabric that she can curl up in. Caya does not destroy beds and hence has this nice bed since she has never eaten her bed. Cooper has a cot, like the one in Leslie's picture a few pages back, excpet that there are no corner holes. We put a blanket on top of it. So far the blanket is the only cloth item that we have been able to put on said bed that Cooper will not eat. He has eaten towels, pillow cases, a down comforter, a duvet, socks, underwear, and about 5 different dogs beds, including two that were Caya's. Hence, Cooper sleeping on a dog bed that he cannot chew on the one blanket that he seems to love far too much to try and eat.

I have notcied that at around 6:30 in the morning when Cooper wakes up, he will sometimes go to Caya's bed, pad on it, Caya will growl a bit, and then I will find Caya sitting on the floor next to my bed while Cooper finishes his sleep in her bed. 

One solution is to get Cooper his own bed. We are worried about doing this because it is an expensive bed, one with a chew proof guarentee so if Cooper ate Caya's bed she would get a new one. So far, Cooper has not eaten this bed, instead he has eated three pillow cases on my maternity pillow (not cheap to replace), a duvet, a down comforter that had to be replaced, and another down comforter where we caught him quickly enough and could fix. 

Is there a way to train Cooper to leave Caya alone in her bed or is this simply a dominance thing that we have to accept? I feel bad for Caya, she gets booted from her bed and looks so pathetic. But we have not been able to figure out how to train Cooper that cloth objects smelling like the Hubby and I are not to be eaten. He only eats the things we wear, sleep in, or bathe in. He has no interest in napkins and dish clothes. The more it smells like us the better. With the Baby coming, I am concerned about blankets and toys and Cooper.

Help


----------



## Pawz4me

I think you could train him not to bother her *if* you want to put some effort into it. Which would probably mean getting up every morning for awhile and refusing to allow him to make Caya move. It could take a couple of days or a couple of months, and might require periodic reminders even after he seems to get it. I'm not a huge believer in dominance theory (much of the supposed science behind it is being questioned), so I always feel a bit silly talking about it. But if you want to approach it from that point, then you are (or should be) the dominate pack member and as such you get to decide who sleeps where.

But generally I believe in letting dogs work things out amongst themselves when it's a matter that just affects them. Again, if it is a dominance thing and Cooper is indeed the top dog, then Caya may not be thrilled about having to move from her cozy bed, but she likely accepts it as the status quo and I suspect it bothers you more than it does her. If you teach Cooper to leave her alone, you may confuse her and even open up a can of worms if she starts believing you're placing her over Cooper in pack rank.

Another but . . . If he only eats things that smell like humans, then why not go ahead and add another dog bed? It sounds like the risk is pretty small that he'd chew it up as long as you make sure to not touch it much.


----------



## Amyshojai

Pawz4me said:


> But generally I believe in letting dogs work things out amongst themselves when it's a matter that just affects them. Again, if it is a dominance thing and Cooper is indeed the top dog, then Caya may not be thrilled about having to move from her cozy bed, but she likely accepts it as the status quo and I suspect it bothers you more than it does her. If you teach Cooper to leave her alone, you may confuse her and even open up a can of worms if she starts believing you're placing her over Cooper in pack rank.


This. *s* It may have to do with bed location, too.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Because my Husband is cheap and resisting my efforts to add another dog bed. He did go through 5 dog beds, cheaper ones, before. Now he seems to be leaving the dog stuff intact and moving on to human things.

We have been stopping it when we notice it, ie are awake enough when it happens. I just wasn't certain if we should or if we should just let it play out. I admit, I am strongly biased in favor of Caya. She is a bit smaller, I picked her out, and sne is more of a snuggler. It helps that she rarely eats anything other than human food that she swipes. I love Cooper but he is the still energetic at two years old puppy, who does not really want to snuggle, and interferes when one of us is playing with Caya because he wants attention to. Cooper is a ton of fun but I have to keep a much closer eye on him because he is the one who is going to dig in the yard, eat the plants, and my pillow cases. And the Hubby picked out Cooper. 

Silly I know. So I don't like it when Cooper "bullies" Caya. I know that he is not bullying her, he is being a dog and I am applying human terms and psychology to dogs, but it I have a soft spot for her. So I don't like it when he takes the toy she is playing with or her bed or interferes with tug so we will play fetch with her.

And on another level, I am worried about how this could translate to adding a baby into the mix.


----------



## Pawz4me

It sounds as if overall he tends to be a pushy dog.  I definitely wouldn't let him dictate what happens during a play session.  If he tries, then he gets to do a down/stay or some doggy push-ups or have a time out in his crate.

Have you ever had him on the Nothing In Life Is Free program?  If not, now would be an excellent time to start.  Or start a refresher course if you've done it before.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

We have done that. He listens to the Hubby and I as well. He just pushes Caya around when he wants to. She is 10 pounds lighter and a few inches smaller and pretty submissive so he can get away with it.


----------



## Leslie

Cooper sounds like he shares a bit of Monday's hyperactive, not knowing when to quit traits. 

Regarding the chewing: the question is, when is chewing okay and when is it destructive? Monday can get into destructive chewing incredibly quickly (read back to see the story of how she wrecked the loveseat cushion in about 60 seconds flat). She does it when she is frustrated, upset, and agitated. Sometimes she doesn't necessarily signal her displeasure and just moves into chewing mode. She also chews when she is restless and a little bored--usually on a day when she hasn't had enough exercise (we are seeing the restlessness tonight...it was rainy today and she didn't get as much exercise as usual). This situation we can control a bit more with some attention...whether brushing, doing some training reinforcement or whatever.

Refresh my memory, but does Cooper get left alone during the day? Does he stay in a crate? Monday would go out of her cotton-pickin' mind if she was left alone. Probably part of the reason Bonnie approved us was because Monday goes to work with my husband. I am wondering if that is part of Cooper's problem...he needs more activity during the day? Is a dog-daycare a possibility, even if only one or two days per week?

When Monday came to us, Bonnie was using a bunch of different things to calm her: Rescue Remedy (herbs), one of those pheremone collars, Melatonin, and some other stuff (which I can't remember). We weaned her off most of them but she still gets Melatonin almost every evening. It does seem to calm her down. Have you investigated any of these? They are all natural, not drugs.

If I had a dog that was chewing blankets, pillowcases, socks, multiple beds, etc., I'd be going nuts. You are more patient than me. Have you thought about having an obedience person come to your home for an in-person review, some training, evaluation, etc.? Just a thought...we did that. Probably the biggest benefit was getting us connected to Carolyn for obedience and wag-it games.

Good luck, I feel for you!

Leslie


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Cooper and Caya spend the day together in the hall. We leave them with a Kong but I am sure that is gone shortly after we leave. Caya is all about the food and can get anything out of a Kong. Cooper not so much. They have a few toys and a window to look out of. I am sure there is a lot of barking at things outside.

We no longer leave a chewable dog bed in the hall. Coopers blanket and cot are out there. He took out three beds in the hall. The stff he has destroyed in the bedroom has happened when I came home from work and napped. It was in my first trimester when I was exhausted and could barely stay a wake. He is actually good when we say leave it or no. 90% of the time he stops right away. So I think the chewing was bored with energy. So now I don't nap when there is not someone else home or I know Cooper has burned off a ton of energy. That means several hours of playing ball.

Your descriptions of Monday have always reminded me of Cooper. He needs to be focused and moving. The lab in him is insanely apparent. He loves to play and is very confident when has a ball in his mouth but he can be a nervous mess otherwise. We are being careful to bring in the baby stuff early and get it in place so he can get comfortable with it. It took him 2 weeks to adjust to the portable crib in the bedroom. We bring him into the nursery every day to sniff and get acquainted with the crib and changing table.

He is a strange mix of confident and slinky, scared dog with a ton of energy. It can be very frustrating. And I am probably overreacting to therough play with Caya but he has had problems at the dog park a few times and at doggie day camp.


----------



## Leslie

Have you tried a dog daycare? The worst that can happen is you leave him off and they call you an hour later and say, "Come get this crazy dog!" On the other hand, if it has lots of space to run and play, maybe it would be a good option. Dee, the dog who comes to play with Monday occasionally (pictures in Amy's article) spends the day at home--Mike takes her to a daycare 2x/wk.

Although Cooper has Caya as a friend, maybe giving him a different socialization opportunity would be a good idea...just a thought.

L


----------



## MamaProfCrash

We tried dog day care. All the places closely are too small. Cooper is in time out most of the time. Too many dogs, 10 or so, in too small a space and he starts getting defensive, which turns into growling and bearing teeth. He has never bitten a dog but it is not acceptable behavior for day camp. When they go every other week to the center, we have been signing them up for 30 minutes of play. It is a smaller group, about 5 or 6 and he does great then. 

He does well at the dog park until a more aggressive dog shows up and then comes the growling and the teeth. He got into it with one dog who took a ball he was playing with. No one was hurt but he clearly attacked. 

If we can let them outside and playing he is good in the house but he does not like being outside without a human. He will come to the door and wait to come in. In the house, he wants to be in the room with one of us or he lies down so he is half way between the two of us.


----------



## Pawz4me

Any possibility of hiring a dog walker to take him out once a day (or even two or three times a week)?  Or a neighborhood teen who could get him out in the yard for some more exercise?

You might also try some mental games.  "Exercising" a dog's brain can wear them out quickly!  You can do a search on "mental games for dogs" or "brain games for dogs" and get lots of ideas.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I'll look for the games. I like the idea of the dog walker but the Hubby thinks it is silly to spend money on that type of thing. It took a year of both of us not following up with cleaning chores before he agreed to hire cleaners.

Thanks fot the ideas. I have spent the past week being better about making the dogs sit and stay before going into the yard or before I get out of bed. They always sit and wait before eating their meals.


----------



## Leslie

You might point out to your husband that it is a bit silly to be spending a fortune replacing pillowcases, blankets, dog beds, etc. I suspect a dog walker might seem reasonable compared to that.

I think I've said this before but IMO, the best thing for Monday this past year was Wag-It games, which is a combination of agility, shadow skills, and other fun stuff. She had to think, concentrate, and learn which kept her mind busy; they were active, which helped to tire her out; and she had to learn to be in a room with other dogs but ignore the other dogs. Maybe this would be an idea for Cooper? He sounds like Monday in that he needs to be busy, busy, busy all the time. You might not have Wag-It games (by that name) in your area but I am sure you could find some sort of agility-type class that would fit.

L


----------



## MamaProfCrash

We moved to doggie day care when the cleaners came to the house after Cooper destroyed the carpet in the room and pooped all over the place. Hubby needs hard lessons sometimes. For some reason he has not made the correlation with exercise and eating blankets. 

I would love to do agility. It is on my list of things to do. I know Caya would love it. She loves playing with all that stuff in the backyard and at the dog park. Not to mention she is so food motivated it is nuts. Cooper has been more hesitant. It is something we need to look into.


----------



## Iris

Is there anywhere nearby that you could take Cooper to swim?  I've found that just about nothing tires my dog out as much as swimming. A Poodle ought to adore it! 

Edit: Sorry, I'm quite new here and didn't realize Cooper isn't a poodle.  Mine's a pit/Border Collie mix and adores swimming though! So it's not only breeds you'd typically expect to love water who enjoy swimming.


----------



## Leslie

Iris said:


> Is there anywhere nearby that you could take Cooper to swim? I've found that just about nothing tires my dog out as much as swimming. A Poodle ought to adore it!


Cooper's not a poodle--that's Monday--but swimming is still a great idea. Prof?


----------



## Amyshojai

That's weird, my post didn't take. Any of the retriever types should love water! Great exercise, less likely for them to overheat, too.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

He loves the water but we do not have any near by us.

My Hubby is great, he picks up all the dog poop (I gave up three months ago due to problems with bending over), he gets up with the dogs on the weekends and on weekdays when I slept like crap (so more and more frequently), he painted the nursery, he put together the furniture, he plays with the dogs, he does all the lawn work and takes the dogs out with him when he is working on stuff. He really is great.

He still thinks that we only need three or four onsies for the baby and does not understand that babies spit up after every meal so we need more then 5 burp clothes and many more onsies. He is frugal, which is not a bad thing but can get in the way of buying appropriate amounts of onsies and hire dog walkers. I love the man to death. I am sure I have more than one annoying trait that he has to deal with.


----------



## Jane917

Hubby will come around. He sounds like a fine man, and attends to the necessities as they arise. It will take him about one day to realize all the onesies are dirty!  

How much longer do we have to wait for the blessed event? I am so excited for you!


----------



## Leslie

Jane917 said:


> Hubby will come around. He sounds like a fine man, and attends to the necessities as they arise. It will take him about one day to realize all the onesies are dirty!
> 
> How much longer do we have to wait for the blessed event? I am so excited for you!


Yes, I am excited about the baby, too. When's your due date?

You can't have too many onesies. You can, however, have too many hand-knitted woolen baby sweaters...LOL.

L


----------



## Leslie

Iris said:


> Is there anywhere nearby that you could take Cooper to swim? I've found that just about nothing tires my dog out as much as swimming. A Poodle ought to adore it!
> 
> Edit: Sorry, I'm quite new here and didn't realize Cooper isn't a poodle. Mine's a pit/Border Collie mix and adores swimming though! So it's not only breeds you'd typically expect to love water who enjoy swimming.


Hi Iris, welcome, glad to have you here. What's your dog's name?

I realize the title of this thread is a little misleading, since it's not really about adopting a rescue poodle anymore. That happened more than a year ago! But people know where to look for info on dogs and friendly conversation. Join the conversation...we're a fun bunch.

L


----------



## Leslie

Iris' comment made me realize it might be fun to have a pet roll call from the regulars (and not so regulars) in the thread.

Off the top of my head:

Leslie - Monday (standard poodle), Dempsey (Brittany), Sootie the black cat
Jane917 - Kona (Brittany), Jack (King Charles Cavalier)
Amy - Magic (German shepherd), kitty Seren(dipity)
Gertie - Angelo (Jack Russell)
Paw4me - Dusty (Brittany), Yogi (Shih Tzu) and kitties Simon and Tipper
ProfCrash - Caya (mix), Cooper (mix)
Cobbie - Norman (Vizla)
Loonlover -  Jetta (poodle); Mollie (mini dachshund); Sonny (Italian Greyhound/mini rat terrier mix) 
Tessa - Daisy (poodle)
Iris - Jessie (pit/border collie mix)
Alle Meine Entchen - Gizmo (pug)
mom2Karen - Blizzard (Spaniel mix)
Tripp - Cooper (tri-color Cardigan Welsh Corgi); Belle (Blue Merle Cardigan Welsh Corgi).
B-Kay - Murphy (Chihuahua/Jack Russell Terrier mix), Duke (Chihuahua); Dazzle (Chihuahua) 



I am sure I am missing tons of people--please post and if I have any info wrong, please give me the corrections. Thanks!

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie, maybe you could change the title to something just a little different like
"Adopted a rescue poodle --  Dog talk here!" or something to work toward a more generic title....

Just a suggestion...

Betsy


----------



## loonlover

Name of the poodle is Jetta; mini dachshund is Mollie, and Italian Greyhound/mini rat terrier mix is Sonny.  I figured I should identify all of our canine menagerie.


----------



## Leslie

loonlover said:


> Name of the poodle is Jetta; mini dachshund is Mollie, and Italian Greyhound/mini rat terrier mix is Sonny. I figured I should identify all of our canine menagerie.


Thanks, I've updated the list!


----------



## Amyshojai

Love the roll call--and yes, my GSD is Magic aka "Magical-Dawg" and the cat is Seren(dipity). Both in my avatar.


----------



## Pawz4me

I also have Yogi the Shih Tzu and kitties Simon and Tipper.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

We are about 5 weeks away from the due date, 2 July. Who knows when he will actually come.


----------



## Leslie

ProfCrash said:


> We are about 5 weeks away from the due date, 2 July. Who knows when he will actually come.


That's my birthday! Also my future daughter-in-law's birthday! (And Lindsay Lohan, but we try to ignore her.). I'd be honored to have your baby share my day!

L


----------



## mom2karen

We have Blizzard who is a spaniel mix of some sort.


----------



## Iris

Her name is Jessie. 

So, Jessie, pit/BorderCollie mix.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

We have Gizmo the Wonder Pug

As for your due date, that's my baby brother's bday and mine is July 7th! Also, something you should pick up before the little one comes:










This soap gets baby poo out of clothes (as well as other stains), just soak the onesie and scrub w/ an old toothbrush until the stain is out and wash as normal. It's my go to baby shower gift (you can find it in the laundry aisle of Walmart and other stores)


----------



## Amyshojai

This is great info! *making note* Betcha it works on dog and cat poo stains, too.


----------



## Leslie

How could I have forgotten Gizmo? Ack!

The list has been updated. Keep the roll call going, folks!

L


----------



## B-Kay 1325

I have three dogs in my house, my dog is a male Chihuahua/Jack Russell Terrier mix named Murphy.
My daughter has a male Chihuahua named Duke and
my Granddaughter has a female Chihuahua named Dazzle.

Lots of rough and tumble times at my house!

I don't post a lot but read this thread every day faithfully!


----------



## tessa

I have a white standard poodle Daisy.

My  grandsons call her Crazy Daisy

Tessa


----------



## Tripp

I have Cooper, a tri-color Cardigan Welsh Corgi and Belle, a Blue Merle Cardigan Welsh Corgi.


----------



## Jane917

Leslie said:


> Yes, I am excited about the baby, too. When's your due date?
> 
> You can't have too many onesies. You can, however, have too many hand-knitted woolen baby sweaters...LOL.
> 
> L


But I still have all the hand knitted sweaters and not a single onesie! Until a few years ago I was still using cloth diapers for dust rags. Can you still buy cloth diapers?


----------



## Jane917

Leslie said:


> I'd be honored to have your baby share my day!
> 
> L


This reminds me of a Paul Anka song!


----------



## Leslie

Tripp said:


> I have Cooper, a tri-color Cardigan Welsh Corgi and Belle, a Blue Merle Cardigan Welsh Corgi.


You've been added to the list!

Since I didn't know what a Blue Merle Cardigan Welsh Corgi looked like, I went and found a picture. This is Mr. Newman...LOL


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Jane917 said:


> But I still have all the hand knitted sweaters and not a single onesie! Until a few years ago I was still using cloth diapers for dust rags. Can you still buy cloth diapers?


Yes, you can. Although I think people who use cloth diapers tend to have diaper services....

On Amazon:


Betsy


----------



## MamaProfCrash

You can by cloth diapers at Target. I'll be picking up a bunch. We have a couple of very nice hand knitted sweaters. One for a newborn, which probably won't be used because he is a July baby, and one for 6 months.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

in terms of clothe diapers, they are now coming back for "green" people. I use a mix of clothe and disposable (clothe until night time or when I'm sick or travelling), but I don't have a diaper service. I'm not particularly green or anything, I'm just cheap. Clothe diapers are cheap in the long run and since I'm a SAHM, I can use them.

For newborns, they suggest you dress them in 1 more layer than mom. I found that useful when I had DD.



Alle Meine Entchen said:


> We have Gizmo the Wonder Pug
> 
> As for your due date, that's my baby brother's bday and mine is July 7th! Also, something you should pick up before the little one comes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This soap gets baby poo out of clothes (as well as other stains), just soak the onesie and scrub w/ an old toothbrush until the stain is out and wash as normal. It's my go to baby shower gift (you can find it in the laundry aisle of Walmart and other stores)


one more thing about the soap, DH uses it to dry up posion ivy (when he doesn't have to go to the Dr to get a script b/c it's so bad). That's why we had it in our house in the 1st place.


----------



## Leslie

We had a wild canine day today...Jocelyn's family was visiting for the weekend, with their pets, and they all came over for brunch. So we had:

Monday - our poodle
Dempsey - our Brittany 
Marli - Lance and Jocelyn's deaf border collie
Ruby - belongs to Jocelyn's mom. Ruby is a very pretty border collie/blue heeler mix. She is a bit of a barker, though.
Oakley - nine week old puppy who is a little bit of everything, but mostly American Staffordshire Terrier. Brindle-brown and very well behaved for such a young dog. Oakley belongs to Jocelyn's sister and her boyfriend.

Oakley and Monday were immediate best friends. Dempsey, the only male in the group, acted a little bit like the King of the pack...just being aloof and expecting people (and dogs) to pay attention to him. Marli was her usual "Let me guard this ball, throw me a ball" self. And Ruby--sweet but gets very anxious (and barks) whenever Jocelyn's mom leaves the immediate area. It made me realize that we've done a good job helping Monday tame her separation anxiety.

It was so busy I never had a chance to take pictures. If someone else has a few on their camera roll, I'll try to post later.

L


----------



## Amyshojai

Love reading this! What a fun day with all the doggies having a good time and getting along.


----------



## Jane917

Leslie said:


> We had a wild canine day today...Jocelyn's family was visiting for the weekend, with their pets, and they all came over for brunch. So we had:
> L


At this point "so we had"....I was expecting the brunch menu! Ha, silly me!


----------



## Leslie

Jane917 said:


> At this point "so we had"....I was expecting the brunch menu! Ha, silly me!


Bagels from Mr. Bagel (complete with story)
Plain, Chive, and Strawberry Cream Cheeses
Sliced Roast Beef
Thinly Sliced Smoked Salmon
Sliced Red Onions
Capers
Fruit Salad
Beverages: Beer, Wine, Bloody Marys, and Sparkling Water

Everyone seemed happy...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Oh, I do hope someone has pictures. What a fund day. I sure wish Angelo wasn't so jealous so we could have play dates.


----------



## Jane917

Leslie said:


> Bagels from Mr. Bagel (complete with story)
> Plain, Chive, and Strawberry Cream Cheeses
> Sliced Roast Beef
> Thinly Sliced Smoked Salmon
> Sliced Red Onions
> Capers
> Fruit Salad
> Beverages: Beer, Wine, Bloody Marys, and Sparkling Water
> 
> Everyone seemed happy...


That is my kind of brunch!


----------



## Leslie

Hannah had some pictures! Here is Monday being relaxed and playing with Oakely, the puppy.










This is Jocelyn's sister holding Oakley.










And Ruby...


----------



## Amyshojai

Fun fun fun! I love watching doggies play.  

Magical-dawg had a run-in with "something" over the weekend. Half his face is swollen, not painful or soft. Tomorrow we go see the vet. *sigh*


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Amyshojai said:


> Fun fun fun! I love watching doggies play.
> 
> Magical-dawg had a run-in with "something" over the weekend. Half his face is swollen, not painful or soft. Tomorrow we go see the vet. *sigh*


 

We are dog sitting the grandgirls' Chichuahua "Wrinkles" again. He is sleeping...

Betsy


----------



## mom2karen

Hope he feels better soon Amy.


----------



## Amyshojai

mom2karen said:


> Hope he feels better soon Amy.


Thanks. He's had allergic reactions before to bug bites but this isn't an all-over reaction. It's more like a percolating abscess or maybe snake bite (but not painful like snake). If he was painful or in distress we'd hit the ER. But my vet friend (sent her pix) seemed to think it's abscess or allergy so...tomorrow we get to help fund the local vet's practice.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Good vibes for Magic.

Leslie, it looks like a good time was had by all, canine and human.

We had some friends over Saturday night. Cooper and Caya were in heaven. For Cooper, there was an unlimited supply of people to play fetch with. One of the guys wouldn't let him rest in between tosses. Cooper responding really well to him. Then again, we were all a bit concerned when he collapsed next to the water bowl, panting like mad, and took 15 minutes to turn his head towards the bowl and drink lying down. We didn't let Jamie play with Cooper much after that. Caya had unlimited pets and played some tug. I think she was happier when someone let her outside, with all the humans inside, and she found the plate of left over sausage. All of the plates left outside were very clean when I went to bring the dogs in. (sigh) Caya did have a massive grin on her face and took a nice nap soon after.

They are bouncing between outside and inside a lot this weekend. It is hot and muggy out. I went out and played fetch for 40 minutes when it wasn't too bad but it is pretty uncomfortable out in the afternoon. The evenings have been nice. So they go out, plop down and soak up some rays. Come in, plop down and take a nap. Get some water, rinse and repeat. 

Do I really have to go back to work tomorrow?


----------



## Amyshojai

LOL! Dogs are SO into being the "rinse cycle" pre-dishwasher. Hey, they're good at it and anything to help out. Ahem.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Oh and we know better. I was the only sober person there at the time and was not paying nearly enough attention.


----------



## Leslie

Monday taught Dempsey to play chase and apparently, he has taught her to wrestle. They seem to be fairly evenly matched, although she runs faster than him so when he tries to get away, she goes right after him and grabs his tail! When he really wants to get away, he goes under the porch--he's learned that she doesn't like to hide under there but he does. She wanders around the yard, wondering what happened to the game...LOL.

They both seem very tuckered out this evening.

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Leslie said:


> Monday taught Dempsey to play chase and apparently, he has taught her to wrestle. They seem to be fairly evenly matched, although she runs faster than him so when he tries to get away, she goes right after him and grabs his tail! When he really wants to get away, he goes under the porch--he's learned that she doesn't like to hide under there but he does. She wanders around the yard, wondering what happened to the game...LOL.
> 
> They both seem very tuckered out this evening.
> 
> L


Amazing how beautifully they get along.


----------



## Leslie

Everytime I see Dempsey and Monday running around and playing (which is lots of the time on the weekend) I think of Bonnie's last email that she wished "Monday would be an only dog." I am puzzled by that. She had Monday in an environment with lots of dogs and Monday did just fine. Maybe she was a little hyper because of too many dogs but that was not a reason to be an only dog...

Frankly, I think that Dempsey was the best thing we could've done for Monday and, amazingly, being an online rescue dog (with knowing him only  online and from the rescue group), he's turned out to be perfect. I could not have written a better scenario for the two them. Monday is beside herself to have a new friend and Dempsey just seems to be bewildered that he has landed in this little bit of heaven on earth. He is happy to do whatever Monday wants and when he gets tired, he sneaks under the porch. What a combo!

L


----------



## MamaProfCrash

It is a great match. It is so nice to have a sibling.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie said:


> Hannah had some pictures! Here is Monday being relaxed and playing with Oakely, the puppy.


I absolutely love this photo...

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I absolutely love this photo...
> 
> Betsy


Thank you!

We had a huge thunderstorm this morning--a real boomer. Dempsey did okay, though. He stayed close to Tony (real close) but didn't whine or cry or bark.

L


----------



## Leslie

Cobbie said:


> I love the way the two ladies are leaning at almost the exact same angle to see Monday.


Daughter (left) and Mother (right)...LOL


----------



## Tripp

Leslie said:


> You've been added to the list!
> 
> Since I didn't know what a Blue Merle Cardigan Welsh Corgi looked like, I went and found a picture. This is Mr. Newman...LOL


I have been out of town and just saw this. Yes, Mr. Newman is a handsome example of a blue Merle. My Belle doesn't have quite as distinctive markings, but she is similar to that. A lot of people think she is a deformed Australian cattle dog.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

We've been dog sitting again (the grandgirls' dog "Wrinkles") while the family is at Busch Gardens. They're going to pick him up in about an hour. We've had him since Sunday. He seems to be at home here:









Betsy


----------



## Amyshojai

Awww, what a sweetie!

My Magical-Dawg developed a boo-boo over the holiday weekend. Blogged about it yesterday (at amyshojai.com) but here's pictures:


magic 004 by amyshojai, on Flickr


. by amyshojai, on Flickr

He's feeling MUCH better today!


----------



## Leslie

And Bonnie said Monday should be an only dog. Really?


----------



## Someone Nameless

awwwww~    Monday loves Dempsey.


----------



## Annalog

So happy together!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Awwwww....*heart melts*

You are going to send that to Bonnie, right?  

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Awwwww....*heart melts*
> 
> You are going to send that to Bonnie, right?
> 
> Betsy


I see your winky eyes....  For the record, I am taking ProfCrash's advice and limiting my contact with Bonnie. I'll send her an update next April and that will be it.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie said:


> I see your winky eyes....  For the record, I am taking ProfCrash's advice and limiting my contact with Bonnie. I'll send her an update next April and that will be it.
> 
> L


Be sure to include that picture...or something like it.


Betsy


----------



## Linjeakel

They look so relaxed together, don't they?

I wonder when it will dawn on Dempsey that this wonderful place he's found himself in is forever and that he won't have to say goodbye to his new doggie friend or his lovely humans?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I have a sneaking suspicion that he has figured that out now. I have always wondered how much dogs remember of their past. Does Caya have the slightest clue that some idiot abandoned her at 3 months? Does Cooper remember is siblings? We have had Caya for two years now and Cooper for 18 months. I am guessing that dogs are like many animals who live in the moment so for the most part they are just happy to be where they are and with us. But I do sometimes wonder if that look in Caya's eyes as we near evening meal time is part "You are going to feed me right? Cause a while back some twits didn't and I don't like being hungry. So while I am waiting I might go eat some grass or leaves or something just in case."


----------



## Amyshojai

Lovely picture--speaks volumes! I don't think dogs (or cats) have the same kind of "time sense" that we do, regarding passage of time. But certainly they do remember special things that make impressions. They remember certain places, specific people, and events that can change their attitude (for good or ill) about those situations.

Just witness the reunions between pets and their people (or other animals) after long absence. Did anyone see that video of the elephant reunion after what? 20 years or something? OMG, made me cry.


----------



## Jane917

It is so nice to hear the happy stories of Monday and Dempsey. I have to admit, though, I kind of miss the updates when Monday was the focus of drama. Dempsey is kind of a non-event.....don't at all mean that in a negative way. It is the end (though not over!) of a happy story. Thank you, Leslie, for continuing to share pictures. 

Jack definately acts differently when he sees another Cavalier King Charles Spaniel. He jumps in the air, twists around, and shows exuberant signs of happiness. He is much more wary and stand-offish with other breeds.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Jane917 said:


> It is so nice to hear the happy stories of Monday and Dempsey. I have to admit, though, I kind of miss the updates when Monday was the focus of drama.


The only answer is for Leslie to adopt another dog... 

Betsy


----------



## MamaProfCrash

One that takes even longer to get to her then Dempsy did. She needs to search for a dog in Alaska who makes its way to Maine.


----------



## Jane917

Betsy the Quilter said:


> The only answer is for Leslie to adopt another dog...
> 
> Betsy


Great idea!  We can all help in the search, providing foster homes across the country! We can keep a journal of the dog's journey, sort of a Flat Stanley idea!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

That is the best picture yet of Dempsey and Monday. She looks like she found her BFF.


----------



## Leslie

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> That is the best picture yet of Dempsey and Monday. She looks like she found her BFF.


Yes, I think so.

L


----------



## Leslie

Betsy the Quilter said:


> The only answer is for Leslie to adopt another dog...
> 
> Betsy


Somebody _else_ could adopt a rescue dog and we could mentor him/her through the process....


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I am having a kid, I think that is enough for my household for the time being.


----------



## Leslie

ProfCrash said:


> I am having a kid, I think that is enough for my household for the time being.


And you have two dogs already. We need to recruit a dog-less person to the joys of pet ownership.

Because I am weak, I started looking at Petfinder. There are 2 standard poodles--brothers, Jake and Jesse, age 10--up for adoption right here in my town! They need to go as a pair so that is helping me resist and call for more information.

L


----------



## Leslie

You guys are going to love this...live action! You will see at the end, the crater that Dempsey has dug for himself. LOL.


----------



## Amyshojai

This made me smile! Oh, I need to start a campaign to get a playmate for Magical-Dawg...the cat just ain't into it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Love it, Leslie!  Have they broken through the invisible fence again?

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Love it, Leslie! Have they broken through the invisible fence again?
> 
> Betsy


So far they've been good...fingers crossed!


----------



## Leslie

Amyshojai said:


> This made me smile! Oh, I need to start a campaign to get a playmate for Magical-Dawg...the cat just ain't into it.


I think that's exactly what you need to do! We'll support you through the process...

L


----------



## Amyshojai

Oooooooooh Leslie, you are going to get me in so much trouble!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Blame it on all of us. The cat will adjust.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Magical-Dawg asked me to post this:










Betsy


----------



## Jane917

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Magical-Dawg asked me to post this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


Love this!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Magical-Dawg asked me to post this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy, where is your dog?
> 
> 
> Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I'd love to have one...My last dog went to doggy heaven around 1982. We babysit the grandkids' dog occasionally and all my friends' dogs are my friends...    Hubby, however, is only slightly a pet person.  And he's otherwise a keeper.  *sigh*  Nobody's perfect.


It's why I live vicariously through this thread.

Betsy


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Heheheh just start showing pictures of cute puppies.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

ProfCrash said:


> Heheheh just start showing pictures of cute puppies.


Doesn't work. 

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

ProfCrash said:


> Heheheh just start showing pictures of cute puppies.


Surf Petfinder....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Right now, having a dog is not going to happen.    So, I hang out here instead.


Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Right now, having a dog is not going to happen.  So, I hang out here instead.
> 
> 
> Betsy


Actually, I meant the "Surf Petfinder" comment for Amy....sorry for the confusion.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie said:


> Actually, I meant the "Surf Petfinder" comment for Amy....sorry for the confusion.
> 
> L


Aaahhh...

Betsy


----------



## Amyshojai

Y'all are EVIL!!!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Yes we are


----------



## Guest




----------



## Amyshojai

Oh, now that's just WRONG!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

LOL I can't see the post due to work filters but the name is awesome


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

We don't really usually allow dogs to post....    We have concerns over whether or not they can actually read the ToS...

Betsy


----------



## Amyshojai

Betsy the Quilter said:


> We don't really usually allow dogs to post....  We have concerns over whether or not they can actually read the ToS...
> 
> Betsy


Cats, of course, DO read...they sit on books (or keyboards) and absorb through their nether regions.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Amyshojai said:


> Cats, of course, DO read...they sit on books (or keyboards) and absorb through their nether regions.


Which explains some of the posts here on KindleBoards.


Betsy


----------



## intinst

Amyshojai said:


> Cats, of course, DO read...they sit on books (or keyboards) and absorb through their nether regions.





Betsy the Quilter said:


> Which explains some of the posts here on KindleBoards.
> 
> 
> Betsy


Makes me wonder if some of the people's posts come about the same way...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

intinst said:


> Makes me wonder if some of the people's posts come about the same way...


My point exactly....no one in this thread, of course...

Betsy


----------



## crebel

Betsy the Quilter said:


> My point exactly....no one in this thread, of course...
> 
> Betsy


Whew! Glad I posted earlier in this thread.


----------



## Amyshojai

*giggle* My editor at the paper also runs a small rescue...ooooooh temptation!


. by amyshojai, on Flickr


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Amyshojai said:


> *giggle* My editor at the paper also runs a small rescue...ooooooh temptation!
> 
> 
> . by amyshojai, on Flickr


Awwww....
Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Cobbie said:


> Leslie, are you seeing this? Oh, that's right. You're getting the two local poodle siblings.


----------



## Tripp

*puuuuupppppiesssssss*


----------



## Leslie

Temptation is right!

Here's a bit more live action. Good thing these two can't make puppies...LOL.


----------



## Leslie

Monday at the beach yesterday.


----------



## Linjeakel

Some great play-fighting going on there - fun for them and two worn out puppies for you.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

That looks familiar...


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Betsy the Quilter said:


> My point exactly....no one in this thread, of course...
> 
> Betsy


Oh I am guilty of some real turds from time to time.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Poor Cooper. We put together the glider last night. That meant boxes in the hall and the stroller moved from the nursery. At first it was in the master bedroom and now it is next to the couch. Cooper has returned to being slinky inside. He kind of crawls around not knowing what has changed. We invite him into the nursery so he can see the new addition and sniff. The box is in the garage. The stroller next to the couch. He just looks so confused and uncertain.  Caya could care less.


----------



## Amyshojai

Oh, poor Cooper! The Comfort Zone with DAP might help especially in future when the baby arrives. 
http://puppies.about.com/od/ToysSupplies/fr/Review-Comfort-Zone-With-D-A-P.htm


----------



## MamaProfCrash

DAP did not help him as a puppy when he was crated. We tried it for two months. It took him a week to adjust to the pack and play in the bedroom. He has been better going in and out of the nurser a few days after a new piece of furniture is set up. It is like he needs to re-establish that he knows where things are and that there is not something new around the corner. Last night it took us 10 minutes to get him down fromt he bed. He started coming down and froze with his front paws on the ground and back paws on the bed. He spotted the stroller at the last second and just could not move. 

I honestly think he would be better off if we tried prozac but convincing the hubby has been pretty much impossible. And in a few days he should be fine. My game plan is to read and goof off on my IPad in the nursery as much as possible so that he sees that room as more normal and not something new. Keep some treats with me and call him in. When he comes in and relaxes give him a treat and pet him. If he is slinky or scared talk to him but no touching or treats until he relaxes. Get him to associate the room with good things.

I just feel sorry for the little guy. Caya is the exact opposite. She comes right in, sniffs around, and plops down for a pet. She loves the treats though and is more then a bit annoyed when we are working with Cooper and she is not getting enough attention. hehehe


----------



## Amyshojai

Sounds like a great plan for Cooper re: associating "good stuff" with the nursery. Hopefully Caya will be a good "model" of brave behavior, too. *s*


----------



## MamaProfCrash

So far operation desensitize Cooper is failing miserably. He isn't even willing to walk by the room never mind being bribed in. Right now I have his favorite blanket in there and the treats so when he does come in we are ready. Patience, right?


----------



## Amyshojai

ProfCrash said:


> So far operation desensitize Cooper is failing miserably. He isn't even willing to walk by the room never mind being bribed in. Right now I have his favorite blanket in there and the treats so when he does come in we are ready. Patience, right?


Yep. I'd totally ignore the whole thing--let him explore at his own pace. It may take a few days or even a week or more. Generally I recommend "make it part of the furniture" with new stuff.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I am trying. He has to walk past the nursery to get to the master bedroom. Lst night he spent more time in the basement by himself then in the bedroom on the bed with Caya and myself. He came into the bedroom when the hubby shut the nursery door and walked behind him coaxing him. It took a week for him to adjust to the pack and play in the master bedroom so I figure it will be something similar.


----------



## Amyshojai

Some news...y'all put the Magical-Dawg up to campaigning for a new friend, right? Well, yesterday I had a photo shoot at Magic's breeder's house (potential "cover dog" for the forthcoming thriller...) and when my husband found out, HE SUGGESTED (no prompting at all...) "Ask about getting on her puppy list again."

WOOT! 

No big hurry but there may, indeed, be a friend-for-Magic in the next year. She doesn't have litters too often and husband has his heart set on a solid black GSD this time--and since Magic is so "driven" we'll want a laid back pup this time to counter that--but ain't it nice when the planets align? 

And yes, I suggested going to the shelter. He's intent on another GSD and I won't argue with that. Took long enough to convince him to even get a dog (he didn't grow up with pets) so he's comfortable with this source and she does have outstanding healthy, emotionally sound dogs.


----------



## Leslie

I suspect there is a GSD rescue group out there...

L


----------



## Leslie

Prof, have you ever read this blog and the simple dog stories? Some of them are pretty funny...when I begin to think Monday is too neurotic for words, I re-read one of these and feel reassured. LOL.

http://hyperboleandahalf.blogspot.com/2011/04/wild-animal-simple-dog-goes-for-joy.html


----------



## Amyshojai

Leslie said:


> I suspect there is a GSD rescue group out there...
> 
> L


Yep, sure there is.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

If your hubby and you are content with a good breeder that you know is not abusive and a puppy mill, I say go for it. Caya has been a piece of cake.She scrounges for food but is a pretty chill dog. Cooper is great in many ways but there are times were his little quirks just drive me bonkers. I know several of his littermates were returned to the rescue and I have a feeling that they had some of the same unique qualities that Cooper has. 

Love him to death and I would not want to replace him with another dog but there are days were I wish that we had a dog that was a little less eccentric.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Leslie said:


> Prof, have you ever read this blog and the simple dog stories? Some of them are pretty funny...when I begin to think Monday is too neurotic for words, I re-read one of these and feel reassured. LOL.
> 
> http://hyperboleandahalf.blogspot.com/2011/04/wild-animal-simple-dog-goes-for-joy.html


LOL I fear for Cooper if he were ever to get out of the house. Caya will find a way to survive, she is a scavenger and has some common sense. Cooper throws up when he eats too much grass and can handle only one food without having digestive issues. He gets confused pretty easily. Not quite as bad as simple dog but he is not so far off.


----------



## Amyshojai

Magic's breeder is incredible. She's a tracking dog judge, places her dogs as service animals, for SAR, for Schutzhund, does ALL the health checks, pups are socialized and often already prelim-trained when they go to new homes. There have been two occasions since I've known her that she's had dogs returned (it's in her contract they come back to her if for any reason that's necessary...). I one those cases it was because the resident dog just wouldn't accept the new one, and I believe the other case was where the owner became ill/hospice with cancer.

I highly recommend shelter and rescue animal adoptions, too. My cat is a rescue. *shrug* There are many paths to furry love.


----------



## mom2karen

Congrats on the OK from hubby for a new GSD!

We just had our yard re-landscaped and the new grass in the dog run is getting brown spots.  Any recommendations on products to use, or ways to prevent them?


----------



## Pawz4me

Tips for preventing dog urine spots on grass.

My favorite method is to keep the water hose or a watering can handy and soak the spots where the dog goes.


----------



## Leslie

PAWS New England is one of the groups I was in touch with when we were beginning the search for Dempsey. HBO has a new documentary premiering on Monday, June 18th and PAWS NE is one of the featured rescue groups. You can see the trailer and learn more about the movie at this link:

http://www.pawsnewengland.com/hbo/

I don't have HBO. Maybe someone who does will watch the movie and report back?

L


----------



## MamaProfCrash

No HBO in our household either.


----------



## Amyshojai

What a great show...wish I could see it, too.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

So baby boy is big. Big enough that my Doctor wants to induce in about 2 weeks. 

Ya look at your belly grow and you know at some point in time that the kid is going to come but it is kind of weird when you actually know that the kid is going to come and right about when he is going to come. 

really, really weird.


----------



## Amyshojai

How exciting! do you have a name picked out?


----------



## mom2karen

Pawz4me said:


> Tips for preventing dog urine spots on grass.
> 
> My favorite method is to keep the water hose or a watering can handy and soak the spots where the dog goes.


Thanks for the link. It's a new lawn that's currently being watered 4 times a day (about 1/4" each time) which is why I was surprised to see brown spots.

ProfCrash, can't wait to see pics of the little one!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Lucas.


----------



## Leslie

ProfCrash said:


> So baby boy is big. Big enough that my Doctor wants to induce in about 2 weeks.
> 
> Ya look at your belly grow and you know at some point in time that the kid is going to come but it is kind of weird when you actually know that the kid is going to come and right about when he is going to come.
> 
> really, really weird.


Now you'll get to find out if Lucas has a mind of his own and decides to make an appearance before the doctor gets around to inducing him. 

The end is in sight...how exciting for you. I remember in the days after my son was born, I was the happiest I had ever been in my life. Even happier than when I got married. Good memories!

L


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Yeah I have been thinking about that. Then again, he seems content to not move toward the birth canal, which my Doctor says unusual for this late in the pregnancy. There have been no signs of pre-labor. He is in the right position but not in the birth canal, there have been a few braxton hick contractions but that is about it. There has been no increase in discharge. While it is possible that all that will change really fast, my Doctor seems to think that it is not all that likely. We will try to induce and see if that gets him moving but she will not be surprised if he ends up being a cesarian.

My co-workers are joking that he is working on a rubick cube in there and will nto come out until he solves it.


----------



## ellesu

ProfCrash said:


> My co-workers are joking that he is working on a rubick cube in there and will nto come out until he solves it.


LOL! Sometimes they make you wonder what's going on. I'm so excited for you and....maybe thinking about a new little (human) one will get my mind off checking doggie adoption agencies near me. We travel so much with hubby's job that adopting a pet wouldn't be a good idea. Although....sometimes we pull the 5th wheel.... ummmm....


----------



## Leslie

This made me laugh...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie said:


> PAWS New England is one of the groups I was in touch with when we were beginning the search for Dempsey. HBO has a new documentary premiering on Monday, June 18th and PAWS NE is one of the featured rescue groups. You can see the trailer and learn more about the movie at this link:
> 
> http://www.pawsnewengland.com/hbo/
> 
> I don't have HBO. Maybe someone who does will watch the movie and report back?
> 
> L


I'll watch...might have to record it and watch it Tuesday morning, though...

Betsy


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Great cartoon!

So we have Verizon coming today to install foist. The one room out of the way? The nursery. Cooper's favorite blanket is in there with a tennis ball. He has been allowed in to play with the ball a few times but not allowed to remove the tennis ball from the room. He seems to want to go back in now. I am waiting for the service guys to get here but look forward to having some good time to help him acclimate.


----------



## Leslie

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'll watch...might have to record it and watch it Tuesday morning, though...
> 
> Betsy


Thanks, Betsy!



ProfCrash said:


> So we have Verizon coming today to install foist.


What is foist?

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie said:


> What is foist?


I expect she means FiOS (Verizon's "cable" system.)

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I expect she means FiOS (Verizon's "cable" system.)
> 
> Betsy


Ah, okay. Thanks!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Yup. IPad typing.  So far so good. Cooper has happily destryoed the tennis ball, his normal MO when in doors and there was no slinking or whining. He even went into the nursery to get the tennis ball and bring it down stairs when I left the door open. The ball has been returned to the room. Hoping this helps.


----------



## Leslie

Another funny cartoon...


----------



## Amyshojai

HA! Love the cartoon...

It's my cat who eats (or rather, "whoopsies") on my manuscripts.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

How does one dog proof a garden? Today Cooper eat three broccoli plants and Caya a giant zucchini. Last year, Cooper ate cucumbers and they both enjoyed tomatoes. Help.

I only hope Lucas likes his veggies as much as the dogs do.


----------



## Amyshojai

ProfCrash said:


> How does one dog proof a garden? Today Cooper eat three broccoli plants and Caya a giant zucchini. Last year, Cooper ate cucumbers and they both enjoyed tomatoes. Help.
> 
> I only hope Lucas likes his veggies as much as the dogs do.


My friend wrote a GREAT book on the subject:
http://www.amazon.com/Dog-Friendly-Gardens-Garden-Dogs/dp/1929242077/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1340116749&sr=1-1&keywords=dog+friendly+garden


----------



## Leslie

It was two months ago today (April 23rd) that Dempsey came to live with us. Only two months? It's seems like he has been here forever! He settled right in and is happy as a clam.

I keep thinking of Bonnie's comment that Monday should be an only dog. How wrong she was! Monday is doing great. The groomer commented to me that Monday has become so much more mellow over the course of the year that she has known her. She thinks it is being with us but she also thinks that Dempsey is making a difference. 

It works in the other direction, too. Even though Brittanys are supposed to be active, Dempsey is an outlier. I swear, if he didn't have Monday around to get him to play, all he'd do is lie around and get fat. LOL. He doesn't like to chase balls or sticks; if we throw a Frisbee he looks at us like we're nuts. He does like to play chase, however, and Monday *loves* chase so they spend a lot of time doing that.

Dempsey looks better in these two months. I think he's lost a little bit of weight (or maybe he's toned up his muscles). His coat is shinier and the colors are more true...white is white and liver is a nice shiny brown. When we first got him he looked a little grey and dingy. No more!

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Happy two month anniversary for all of you!

Yay for Dempsey and Monday!

Betsy


----------



## Amyshojai

Happy 2 month gotcha-day! So glad it's worked out as you hoped.


----------



## Leslie

Amyshojai said:


> Happy 2 month gotcha-day! So glad it's worked out as you hoped.


It worked out better than I hoped. I was worried that they wouldn't get along or that Dempsey would be as hyper and super-active as Monday. He's not (thank goodness) and they're best pals. Win-win for all.

L


----------



## Jane917

ProfCrash said:


> Yeah I have been thinking about that. Then again, he seems content to not move toward the birth canal, which my Doctor says unusual for this late in the pregnancy. There have been no signs of pre-labor. He is in the right position but not in the birth canal, there have been a few braxton hick contractions but that is about it. There has been no increase in discharge. While it is possible that all that will change really fast, my Doctor seems to think that it is not all that likely. We will try to induce and see if that gets him moving but she will not be surprised if he ends up being a cesarian.
> 
> My co-workers are joking that he is working on a rubick cube in there and will nto come out until he solves it.


Let me set you at ease. When Son #1 was born, he was not in position, I was not dilated, there was no prelabor, no Braxton Hicks. On my last appointment day, I was 4 days late. Doc said it still could be several days. The next morning at 2:30am I had my first labor pain. Knowing it would be a long labor (it was my first baby, right?) I stayed at home until the pains were 2 minutes apart. By the time I called the hospital (which was fortunately a couple of blocks away, they said "honey, come on over!" I got admitted at 5am, at 5:25am Paul was born. My doctor almost didn't make it. I never got an enema, never got an IV, never had an epesiotomy (sp?)....all standard procedures in those days. So Prof, yes, it can happen fast. Son #2 was born 3.5 years later. Same thing. Worked the day he was born. He was 11 days late. Went home from the doctor, turned over the garden (this was MT in February!), and at midnight DH was shoveling 6" of snow off the car. It was a 2 hour labor this time, but I was much smarter about getting right to the hospital.


----------



## Jane917

Amyshojai said:


> Magic's breeder is incredible. She's a tracking dog judge, places her dogs as service animals, for SAR, for Schutzhund, does ALL the health checks, pups are socialized and often already prelim-trained when they go to new homes. There have been two occasions since I've known her that she's had dogs returned (it's in her contract they come back to her if for any reason that's necessary...). I one those cases it was because the resident dog just wouldn't accept the new one, and I believe the other case was where the owner became ill/hospice with cancer.
> 
> I highly recommend shelter and rescue animal adoptions, too. My cat is a rescue. *shrug* There are many paths to furry love.


As Amy knows, when you find a good breeder, you have found a gem. Both Kona and Jack came from breeders we highly respect. They both have clauses in the contract about being returned to the breeder for any reason. Amy, your DH has come a long way in his thinking about another dog, so I hope it happens soon!


----------



## Amyshojai

Thanks Jane! We need to put a deposit down--there are LOTS of folks ahead of us on the waiting list but as you know, life can happen and they may want to wait/delay. No puppies in the offing for many months yet anyway but not in a big hurry.


----------



## Jane917

Pawz4me said:


> Tips for preventing dog urine spots on grass.
> 
> My favorite method is to keep the water hose or a watering can handy and soak the spots where the dog goes.


When we had our female golden retriever Aspen, we had brown spots on the lawn everywhere. We tried everything. Nothing works. Aspen has gone over the Rainbow Bridge and we genuinely miss her kind soul. We now have beautiful green grass, with two male dogs.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Jane917 said:


> As Amy knows, when you find a good breeder, you have found a gem.


Ok, i was reading your post to ProfCrash about your birthing experiences, then started reading your next post without reading what you had quoted and diid a double take, LOL!

Betsy


----------



## Jane917

^^

LOL! I bet you are a riot after a couple of glasses of wine!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Jane917 said:


> Let me set you at ease. When Son #1 was born, he was not in position, I was not dilated, there was no prelabor, no Braxton Hicks. On my last appointment day, I was 4 days late. Doc said it still could be several days. The next morning at 2:30am I had my first labor pain. Knowing it would be a long labor (it was my first baby, right?) I stayed at home until the pains were 2 minutes apart. By the time I called the hospital (which was fortunately a couple of blocks away, they said "honey, come on over!" I got admitted at 5am, at 5:25am Paul was born. My doctor almost didn't make it. I never got an enema, never got an IV, never had an epesiotomy (sp?)....all standard procedures in those days. So Prof, yes, it can happen fast. Son #2 was born 3.5 years later. Same thing. Worked the day he was born. He was 11 days late. Went home from the doctor, turned over the garden (this was MT in February!), and at midnight DH was shoveling 6" of snow off the car. It was a 2 hour labor this time, but I was much smarter about getting right to the hospital.


Thanks. Due to his estimated size, they want to induce before he is over 10 pounds. He was estimated at 8 pounds 4 ounces at 37 weeks. Given the average rate of growth, he would hit the 10 pound mark at week 40. Since he is growing faster than average, he could surpass that.


----------



## Jane917

ProfCrash said:


> Thanks. Due to his estimated size, they want to induce before he is over 10 pounds. He was estimated at 8 pounds 4 ounces at 37 weeks. Given the average rate of growth, he would hit the 10 pound mark at week 40. Since he is growing faster than average, he could surpass that.


You really don't want to push out a 10 pound baby! I wish you lots of wellness, luck, and happiness!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

No I don't which is why we are inducing a week early.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Jane917 said:


> ^^
> 
> LOL! I bet you are a riot after a couple of glasses of wine!


Who needs wine?


Betsy


----------



## Leslie

ProfCrash said:


> No I don't which is why we are inducing a week early.


And which is why I hope you go into labor before you get to the point of induction. I always love the stories of feisty babies who decide to be born on their schedule, not the doctor's. 

That said, what I really want is for you to have a happy and healthy labor and happy and healthy outcome. If you are induced then that is what was meant to be. Still, in my years as a L&D nurse, I have known many women who "miraculously" go into labor just hours before they were scheduled to be admitted for an induction.

L


----------



## Jane917

Leslie said:


> And which is why I hope you go into labor before you get to the point of induction. I always love the stories of feisty babies who decide to be born on their schedule, not the doctor's.
> 
> That said, what I really want is for you to have a happy and healthy labor and happy and healthy outcome.
> L


Ditto


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I so hope he decides to come on his own sometime after I pick up my parents from the airport on Tuesday. Ian a bit torn. I would like him to come in his own time but I think that my best chance to avoid a c section is too induce. on the plus side, I will have my parents around for three weeks with the baby, which will be nice.

I just want him to be healthy. And have him vaginally. But mainly I want him to be healthy.


----------



## Leslie

Cobbie said:


> Leslie, I saved a map of the US and Dempsey's travel itinerary on my iPad. My 7-year-old granddaughter loves listening to stories so the last time she was here I told her the story of how Dempsey travelled through seven states to get to your house. (I still laugh at the reference to the "small hitchhiker", lol.) We looked at all the pictures you had posted of both Dempsey and Monday. It was fun.


Was it only seven states? Seemed like more but then, states are small up here in the Northeast. LOL.

Here are pictures from the trip:

Getting close, NH:










In Indiana (where he was stranded):


----------



## Leslie

ProfCrash said:


> I so hope he decides to come on his own sometime after I pick up my parents from the airport on Tuesday. Ian a bit torn. I would like him to come in his own time but I think that my best chance to avoid a c section is too induce. on the plus side, I will have my parents around for three weeks with the baby, which will be nice.
> 
> I just want him to be healthy. And have him vaginally. But mainly I want him to be healthy.


Where are your parents coming from?

L


----------



## MamaProfCrash

California.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Lucas joined us yesterday. He weighs in at 10 pounds 2 ounces. I had a c section and am pretty happy we went that route. He is doing well and I m still feeling no pain thanks to the spinal epidural.

He did not drop by the time we were ready to make a decision about inducing or not. He was distressed when they gave me first medication so they had to stop that. Given his size, I don't know if a regular birth ws possible.

His father is sleeping and his mother is hungry. Orange jello I all I was able to handle yesterday. Today I have been discharging gas so I can have real food. Off to find the Five Guys app.


----------



## Linjeakel

Congratulations and welcome to Lucas!

Good to hear you're both OK - 10lbs 2oz - he sounds like a bonny boy! 

Pics asap please!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I congratulated you in the DC meet thread, but I'll do it here, too!  Sleep while you can there where you have plenty of help with him, LOL!

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Congratulations and welcome to Lucas! A nice big boy--they say babies over 8 pounds sleep through the night sooner than the little ones.   Enjoy the coming days--it's a very happy time.

L


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

Leslie said:


> Congratulations and welcome to Lucas! A nice big boy--they say babies over 8 pounds sleep through the night sooner than the little ones.  Enjoy the coming days--it's a very happy time.
> 
> L












Toewad (who was 8 lbs 1 oz) doesn't sleep better at night then his sister (who was 7 lbs even) did. She was sleeping thru the night at 4 months, he's occassionally sleeping thru the night at almost 7 months. Also, I just really felt like putting that pic here, don't mind me, I'm a little sleep deprived.

Back on the dog topic, Gizmo has taken to pooping in my pantry. No other part of my house, just my pantry. We've had her for almost 3 years and this just started this summer. I'm really disturbed and am beginning to wonder if I need to re-assert the fact that I'm the top dog in this house, not her.


----------



## loonlover

Congratulations, Prof, and welcome to Lucas.  And just wow on his size!


----------



## Sienna_98

Congratulations to the newest member Prof! 

As for Gizmo, my suggestion is next time she/he poops in the pantry, pick it up (but don't clean with enzyme yet) and promptly put her/his food on that spot.  After the meal is eaten, then clean with the enzyme cleaner.  The theory is that dogs won't defecate where they eat.  I've actually done this with a few dogs.  Some will just do their business again in a slightly different spot, but I just repeat the procedure.  I don't think I've had a dog change spots more than 3 times before they stop, with the exception of the one who actually had a physical issue that was addressed when I took her to the vet after the technique failed to work.


----------



## Amyshojai

Congratulations on Lucas! Enjoy your new fur-less one.


----------



## Jane917

Congratulations! Glad all is well. What a big guy he is! Now you are off to a whole new adventure as a family.....I am so happy for you. Can you now go back to all the tea you want?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Nope. Breast feeding so I am trying to keep my caffeine consumption low.


----------



## mom2karen

Congratulations Prof!  While you are on good pain killers do as much walking/moving as possible.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

We had to bring swaddling blankets from home for Lucas. The ones they have at the hospital were too small.


----------



## ellesu

Congratulations, Prof! I knew the moon and stars were shining brighter last night.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

Cobbie said:


> Congratulations, Prof! Welcome to the world, Lucas!
> 
> Along the breast feeding, caffeine line, my 3-mo old granddaughter was having a lot of problems with gas. That's supposed to be common now as evidenced by the formulas to reduce gas on the market today. Other than the occasional colicky baby I don't remember that being the case when I had my children many years ago. My granddaughter is being breast fed and my DIL loves salads and greens. She cut back on these and my DGD's problems went away. I thought that was interesting.


Breastfeeding is the best/hardest thing to do w/ babies. Some babies don't like the taste of foods that come thru the breast milk. I had one friend who's son didn't like it when she ate anything spicy and another who's son didn't like garlic. Luckily, neither of my kids could really careless about it (I nursed DD until she was 13 months and DS is still nursing at 7 months). Just don't be afraid to ask for help either from the nurses or the women in your family. I was lucky to have a huge support network w/ babies. I could always ask my friends/family a question before having to call the dr.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen




----------



## Leslie

Back on the first day we got Dempsey, he winked at me (I posted that here in the thread). Tony tells me he sees him wink quite a bit. It's cute when he does it.

Carolyn has a beginner obedience class starting in mid-July so Dempsey and I will be signing up for that. He knows his name, sit, and stay, plus he walks well on a leash. Time to learn a few more things!

L


----------



## Leslie

I haven't mentioned in a while just how great the underground fence has turned out. Both dogs have gotten to the point that they fully understand the concept and stay in the yard. Monday's biggest temptation is when the noisy, yapping little dogs (3 of them) next door are let out but she has learned to stay put. Well, not stay put exactly--she'll go charging down the yard, or start running laps around the lilac bush, but she doesn't bust through the fence. 

The other thing I've seen is that because both dogs are able to come and go as they please, they seem less wound up overall. If they want to go outside and run around, they can. Peeing and pooping is done on their own, on their schedule. Going for a walk on a leash is a treat.

I note that "come and go as they please" is always with someone supervising, either from the porch or deck. We never let them go outside without having someone around. They are good with the fence but I would never trust it 100%.

L


----------



## Amyshojai

Leslie, that's great news! And a smart way to look at the fence, as a "tool" but not something you can 100% trust. After all, dogs will be ...er, uhm....dogs. *s*


----------



## MamaProfCrash

That is great Leslie. 

On my home front, the dogs have been very interested in Lucas. There has been a lot of sniffing on Lucas, his crib, his pack in play, any cloth object left in another room. They come running when he has tummy time and their tails are going a million miles a minute because he is doing something. Cooper has gone into his play pose and barked like he does when he wants Caya to play.

They have handled the night time feelings well. Caya has been rebelling a bit. She has reverted to growling a couple of times when told to move. She used to do this more regularly but we broke her of that habit. Lucas plus insanely hot weather equals not much play time. I look for moments to pet them and spend solo time time with them but it is more challenging.


----------



## Amyshojai

ProfCrash, this whole post made me smile! Delighted that Caya and Cooper are so positively interested.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Hi, Momma Prof. Haven't been in this thread for a while so I missed the happy day.


----------



## Leslie

I posted this in the KitchenAid thread, too...what cute cupcakes!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie said:


> I posted this in the KitchenAid thread, too...what cute cupcakes!


Awww...and the pup looks just like my childhood dog Chips..... *wipes little tear*

Betsy


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Very cute


----------



## Leslie

You'd think my husband would learn...yesterday he had the idea to make lobster salad for lunch. He buys the lobster, cooks it, picks it and then proceeds to leave the bowl on the counter. What was he thinking? In the moments he was out of the kitchen, Monday gets up there and eats the whole bowl of lobster, plus half a stick of butter. He knows that she counter-surfs and is tall. Did he really think the lobster was safe? 

We ended up having roast beef sandwiches for lunch.

L


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Monday should get together with Caya.


----------



## loonlover

And I'd be waiting for the results of our poodle eating food not normally on her diet.  She'd probably really be surprised at how fast I could move to get her outside every time she moved or made a funny noise.  I still have memories of cleaning up after one of the Great Danes ate a whole tub of margarine.  

The cupcakes are really cute, but I think I'd have more icing smeared on myself than on the cupcakes.  I can admire, but have no interest in attempting to be that creative .


----------



## Leslie

We have not noticed any negative GI effects from her deluxe luncheon. She must be a Maine dog--lobster goes down just fine.

As for the cupcakes: they're cute but I imagine all that frosting would be like eating a mouthful of sugar. Too sweet for me...

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie said:


> You'd think my husband would learn...yesterday he had the idea to make lobster salad for lunch. He buys the lobster, cooks it, picks it and then proceeds to leave the bowl on the counter. What was he thinking? In the moments he was out of the kitchen, Monday gets up there and eats the whole bowl of lobster, plus half a stick of butter. He knows that she counter-surfs and is tall. Did he really think the lobster was safe?
> 
> We ended up having roast beef sandwiches for lunch.
> 
> L


LOL! Am I the only one who feels bad for Dempsey? Poor baby, no lobster for him!  he needs to learn how to use a stepstool...

Betsy


----------



## Pawz4me

Careful what you wish for.  IME dogs do learn from each other.  Both good and bad stuff.


----------



## Leslie

Dempsey had to go to the vet today for a follow-up blood test for heartworm disease. Heartworm was negative, lyme was negative but he was positive for erlichia (sp?). This could be an old infection from the south or a new infection from here in Maine. They called and asked if they could do a CBC to see if his platelets were decreased (which might be symptomatic for the disease). This would determine if he needs to go on a course of doxycycline. 

I am also wondering a bit about the scale at the vet's, since his weight seems to fluctuate. My husband says his weight has been 51, 55, 57, and now 52 pounds. Thinking back, I only remember 3 vet visits with weights of 51, 55, and today: 52. Not sure where the 57 came from. I am going to trust my instinct and believe that: 1) the 55 weight was incorrect and he's been 51-52 lbs since we got him; or 2) the 55 weight was correct but he's lost a few pounds from increased exercise and activity. We'll keep monitoring.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Pawz4me said:


> Careful what you wish for. IME dogs do learn from each other. Both good and bad stuff.


I doubt he'll learn to be as tall as Monday. Although maybe she'll give him a boost.  What's erlichia, Leslie?

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I doubt he'll learn to be as tall as Monday. Although maybe she'll give him a boost.  What's erlichia, Leslie?
> 
> Betsy


A tick borne disease.

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Angelo tried to eat a frog last night. We hoped it was a frog and not one of those poisonous Florida toads. We got him into the tub and tried to wash out his mouth. We almost drowned the poor thing. He kept sticking his tongue out, you know how you do when you get an awful taste in your mouth. Hopefully, he'll remember the bad taste and won't go after any more frogs.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I doubt that he will remember. Coper throws up once a week due to eating too many tomatoes but that does not stop him. We even put netting over the tomato plants which he has gotten tangled up in and he still goes after the tomatoes.


----------



## Pawz4me

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I doubt he'll learn to be as tall as Monday


Is Dempsey a shorter Britt? Mine has no trouble at all reaching the counters. He once ate a pound of hamburger out of a frying pan. Thankfully I'd just turned the burner on and it wasn't hot yet!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

You know, that,s a good point...I'm not hugely familiar with the breed...

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Pawz4me said:


> Is Dempsey a shorter Britt? Mine has no trouble at all reaching the counters. He once ate a pound of hamburger out of a frying pan. Thankfully I'd just turned the burner on and it wasn't hot yet!


It's not that short but he's stocky and when he stands up (which is not all that common) he doesn't stretch out like Monday does. When Monday stands up straight on her hind legs I swear she is more than 6 feet tall.

I think Monday can't resist counter surfing because of the food (of course) but also because the height of the counter seems to be custom made for her. It hits her on the right place on her chest on she puts her legs out and buries her nose in whatever bowl was left behind.

L


----------



## Leslie

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Angelo tried to eat a frog last night. We hoped it was a frog and not one of those poisonous Florida toads. We got him into the tub and tried to wash out his mouth. We almost drowned the poor thing. He kept sticking his tongue out, you know how you do when you get an awful taste in your mouth. Hopefully, he'll remember the bad taste and won't go after any more frogs.


Yikes, a frog? Gross! LOL


----------



## Jane917

ProfCrash said:


> I doubt that he will remember. Coper throws up once a week due to eating too many tomatoes but that does not stop him. We even put netting over the tomato plants which he has gotten tangled up in and he still goes after the tomatoes.


Kona loves to eat tomatoes. They do not seem to affect his digestion. At this time of year, his snout is more green than white from foraging through the tomato bushes. He likes cucumbers too, but leaves the zucchini alone.


----------



## Jane917

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Angelo tried to eat a frog last night. We hoped it was a frog and not one of those poisonous Florida toads. We got him into the tub and tried to wash out his mouth. We almost drowned the poor thing. He kept sticking his tongue out, you know how you do when you get an awful taste in your mouth. Hopefully, he'll remember the bad taste and won't go after any more frogs.


Jack showed up at the door the other day with a worm hanging out of his mouth. Russ tried to pull the worm out, but only got part of it. I am glad I was not around to witness.


----------



## Leslie

Cobbie said:


> Like this? I love that picture.


Just like that!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Cooper loves eating lots of things. His stomach does not love most of what Cooper loves.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jane917 said:


> Jack showed up at the door the other day with a worm hanging out of his mouth. Russ tried to pull the worm out, but only got part of it. I am glad I was not around to witness.


Yes, Angelo ate a dead worm one day. He's also eaten a cigarette butt and I'm pretty sure he ate a left over firework casing. After easily digesting all of that, I shouldn't have worried about him eating a little old frog, poisonous or not.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

A quick dog/Lucas update. Caya will come over and sniff him. She comes into the nursery for a head scratch or two when I am feeding and takes off. She has learned to bring her ring over to play tug at night when Lucas is napping. Cooper immediately goes to where Lucas is when he hears Lucas cry. He will come over and sniff and lick him but stops licking when we say no. He will lie down close to Lucas and keep an eye on him until he has settled down it is quite cute.

So the dogs appear to. Have accepted Lucas into the pack pretty easily. We still don't leave him alone in a room with the dogs even for a few seconds and we keep a close eye on the dogs when they are in the room with him. Crawling should be interesting.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

ProfCrash said:


> A quick dog/Lucas update. Caya will come over and sniff him. She comes into the nursery for a head scratch or two when I am feeding and takes off. She has learned to bring her ring over to play tug at night when Lucas is napping. Cooper immediately goes to where Lucas is when he hears Lucas cry. He will come over and sniff and lick him but stops licking when we say no. He will lie down close to Lucas and keep an eye on him until he has settled down it is quite cute.
> 
> So the dogs appear to. Have accepted Lucas into the pack pretty easily. We still don't leave him alone in a room with the dogs even for a few seconds and we keep a close eye on the dogs when they are in the room with him. Crawling should be interesting.


diapering on the floor is always interesting w/ a pet around. They usually take advantage of them being stationary for a few minutes to make sure the face is super "clean"


----------



## Casse

Jane917 said:


> As Amy knows, when you find a good breeder, you have found a gem. Both Kona and Jack came from breeders we highly respect. They both have clauses in the contract about being returned to the breeder for any reason. Amy, your DH has come a long way in his thinking about another dog, so I hope it happens soon!


This is completely true and Amy it is so worth the wait. Our little Bella is everything the breeder promised and more. We waited a long time for her and it was the best decision we ever made. I hope you move up the list soon and find Magic's best friend


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> diapering on the floor is always interesting w/ a pet around. They usually take advantage of them being stationary for a few minutes to make sure the face is super "clean"


I put the dogs out during tummy time. They get really excited when. He is on the ground and moving and making noise. Tails wg, sniffing increases, and licking ensues. I don't think Cooper would intentionally hurt Lucas but when Cooper gets excited he likes to use his paws to direct the action. I can see hi. Trying to paw Lucas and hurting him. So the dogs go outside to prevent an accidental injury from an excited pup.

We are working on the pawing.


----------



## Sandpiper

Jane917 said:


> As Amy knows, when you find a good breeder, you have found a gem. Both Kona and Jack came from breeders we highly respect. They both have clauses in the contract about being returned to the breeder for any reason. Amy, your DH has come a long way in his thinking about another dog, so I hope it happens soon!


Burke came from Brentwood Borders, an excellent breeder. He's the best little guy. I got a lot of info about the breed, Burke's health info, and photos of the litter as they were growing from the breeder. I signed a contract that I would return him if I'm ever unable or don't want to care for him any longer.


----------



## Amyshojai

Last week we sent a deposit for another puppy.   But we are NOT in a big hurry so will take our time and make sure all our furry ducks...er, pups? are in a row first.


----------



## Jane917

Amyshojai said:


> Last week we sent a deposit for another puppy.  But we are NOT in a big hurry so will take our time and make sure all our furry ducks...er, pups? are in a row first.


----------



## Amyshojai

Quack quack quack....


----------



## mom2karen

Yippee, puppy watch!  Can't wait to hear that you're at the top of the list.


----------



## Amyshojai

Magical-Dawg would be very happy to get a new friend immediately. He had his 6th birthday last Tuesday. Sheesh, they grow up sooooo fast!


----------



## Amyshojai

I just realized...if Magical-Dawg is 6, that means Seren-kitty is 15!!! Meee-ouch!


----------



## Leslie

Dempsey and I had our first beginner obedience class last evening. Overall, it went well. The four other dogs are younger than Dempsey (3-9 months) and much more puppyish than he is so the instructor was focusing a bit more on their problems. However, Dempsey became the favorite "demo dog" since he is pretty obedient.

After about 45 minutes (of a 60 minute class) he decided he had enough and was just going to quit. He laid down and didn't want to budge--for anything. It was pretty funny. 

Next week is off and then Tony will be taking him to class for two weeks while I am in Switzerland.

L


----------



## Amyshojai

Ha! That is funny, the dogs do tell us when they're fed up. It's sort of that disgusted look that says, "yeah? So make me!"


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie said:


> Dempsey and I had our first beginner obedience class last evening. Overall, it went well. The four other dogs are younger than Dempsey (3-9 months) and much more puppyish than he is so the instructor was focusing a bit more on their problems. However, Dempsey became the favorite "demo dog" since he is pretty obedient.
> 
> After about 45 minutes (of a 60 minute class) he decided he had enough and was just going to quit. He laid down and didn't want to budge--for anything. It was pretty funny.
> 
> Next week is off and then Tony will be taking him to class for two weeks while I am in Switzerland.
> 
> L


He probably got tired of all the young 'uns wasting his time, LOL!

Betsy


----------



## Amyshojai

Ya know, dogs can (and do) learn more quickly with others also being trained, almost making it a competition. One effective way to get a more reliable recall, for instance, is to call the dogs--but only the one that reaches you FIRST gets the praise/treat/reward/whatever. *eg*


----------



## MamaProfCrash

An interesting change has occurred in Cooper. Since bringing Lucas home he has become much less neurotic. He is more confident in the house and seems to be more comfortable in his own skin. I am not quite sure why adding a baby to the mix would make such a difference but it ha.

Caya remains Caya.


----------



## Amyshojai

Interesting. Confidence may have to do somewhat with your interaction with Cooper, too. Maybe if you're more concerned with Lucas some of the concern about Cooper is lifted and he's reacting with more confidence? Hmnnn, only guessing here.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Cooper seems to see himself as Lucas's guardian. If Lucas cries, Cooper goes to check on him. He sometimes naps in front of the nursery. Maybe his focus on Lucas has given him additional confidence. Whatever it is, it is nice to see him happier in the house.


----------



## Jane917

I love this.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I've heard before that dogs like to have a "job."  Or at least some do.   I have no idea if that's true, it's just something I've read or heard somewhere. Maybe that has something to do with it?

Betsy


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Betsy,  I think that is it. Does anyone know if you can train a dog to change diapers?


----------



## Annalog

ProfCrash said:


> Betsy, I think that is it. Does anyone know if you can train a dog to change diapers?


LOL That would be a challenge but putting the dirty diapers in the diaper pail might be more likely.  (But probably notna good idea.)

ETA: While searching in Google, I did not find any dogs helping but I did find many results about dogs eating dirty baby diapers. Yuck! Danger of blockage.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Given that one of my dogs likes eating my pads if the bathroom door is not completely shut, I am not surprised that dogs eat diapers.


----------



## Amyshojai

My brother's dog (a Golden, retired show dog) routinely cleaned up after the babies if they couldn't get to them in time--that is, if the baby spit up. I'm sure Missy would have happily cleaned the other end, given the chance. *s*

And yes, dirty diapers, used pads, even discarded bottle nipples pose great hazards to dogs if swallowed.


----------



## Leslie

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I've heard before that dogs like to have a "job." Or at least some do.  I have no idea if that's true, it's just something I've read or heard somewhere. Maybe that has something to do with it?
> 
> Betsy


Monday definitely needs to have a job--and if we don't give her one she dreams up jobs of her own, some of which are not to our liking. LOL. Dempsey, on the other hand, thinks his number one job is to lay around and be lazy.

L


----------



## Carrien

My first dog a HUGE black lab who was so well behaved I guess he lost his mind one day....I come home and his water bowl was empty and I thought that s strange and filled it and he is guzzling water...strange...our stairs had a landing and stairs turned and on the landing was a pink wrapper....hmmmm who was in my house it was not my time....I get to the top and this dog could open any door, cabinet etc, I had gone shopping the night before and threw the bag of goods on the floor in the linen closet and all was left was the bag now empty that previously contained 36 super maxi pads, he even ate the pull string and 3/4 of the bag and next to it was the plastic container that previously held 500 Q-tips, he even ate the cardboard top and the wrapper was laying there from three bars of Dial soap.....I ran downstairs, called the vet and they said they couldn't do anything and his only chance was the soap to ummmm lubricate easy passage of what he ate....that night I lay with him as he moaned and groaned and I cried saying why d you do that and I worked for a totally insane person who would fire you if you were late and no way would understand a sick day for a dog and so I had to go to work....I got there crying like a lunatic and by lunch they said go home....I had such fear as I turned the key expecting the worse and there he was on the stair all excited to see me, as he turns to go up the stairs hanging out is a bunch of Q-tips and the peel strip....littered thru the house were bubbly piles of super maxi still intact in the wrapper in otherwise rather perfect condition! LOL  clumps of Q-tips....what a sight, he goes in the yard and poos more pads...it's  winter and fresh snow on the ground and there are these pink piles of pads just looking so bright against the fresh bright white snow and hubby said to me as he peers in the yard, How he picks up poo but he is not picking up pads....the dog was fine...unreal...but fine with no ill result and if you showed him a pad bag he'd turn his head away like no thanks.... A few weeks later at the vet the vet says you'd never believe someone with a black lab  called and their dog ate 36 pads and I finished the statement and 500q-tips and three bars of dial soap the vet said in shock this s the dog? I said yeap....  There is no reason he lived and he never got into stuff, it was a one and only for him although he still loved dial soap or any bath soap as he'd take the washcloth and suck on it....strange dog but such a dear boy who was a best buddy for sure...makes you wonder why he did that. If I hadn't seen it I'd never believe it....


----------



## Amyshojai

Oh...my...goodness, I never would have believed this either. Yikes! The pads must have had something that smelled good/tasted fine on them and that was one lucky doggy! Must have been the soap that helped. That and if he swallowed the pads in the plastic wrapper, they didn't have a chance to swell/absorb and plug him up. 

Just WOW. If it's okay with you I'll share that story in a future column just to remind folks to try and out-think crazy dogs!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Here is Lucas.


----------



## Jane917

Thank you for those pictures! Lucas is very cute!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I think so. He has decided that Mommy = crib today. He falls asleep on me and wakes up the second I put him in his crib.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Mommy = safe.

Awwwww.


----------



## Amyshojai

Awesome pictures! Lucas is very cute--so are his furry pals.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Mommy = safe.
> 
> Awwwww.


Yup. And mommy has been enjoying watching the Olympics so not a big deal until I have to go to the bathroom. I cannot wait until Tuesday. When I go for my post surgery appointment. I am so looking forward to getting clearance to do moderate exercise, whatever that means. I think it will include letting me use a baby carrier so I can walk around the house with a sleeping Lucas and still do stuff. I love cuddling but the little guy had been napping on me for four hours now.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I love our glider. Normally he falls asleep on me and goes down fine. Today has been a weird day. The good news is that he rarely gets really fussy and most days he sleeps pretty well. It seems that every third day is a bit rough. Hopefully today's rough napping does not translate into a rough night.


----------



## Amyshojai

Hope it was a good night. I can foresee him trading Mom's lap with a nap snuggled up next to one of the fur-kids.    Not anytime soon, of course, but just saying...


----------



## MamaProfCrash

It was a good night. We figure Cooper will end up in his room but are not sure when it is safe to allow that. I am guessing 4 or 5 years old.


----------



## Leslie

Here's a picture from home, while I am missing the dogs in Switzerland...


----------



## Leslie

Apparently here in Switzerland, poodles have a reputation as an "old lady dog." LOL.

L


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Ummm I think that is their rep every where...

Have fun in Switzerland!


----------



## Leslie

MamaProfCrash said:


> Ummm I think that is their rep every where...
> 
> Have fun in Switzerland!


Hahah! I may be old but I'm not an "old lady"! LOL.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie said:


> Here's a picture from home, while I am missing the dogs in Switzerland...


Love it! Are they really as constantly together as the pictures seem to imply? And I love Dempsey's ball there--our friends' dog used to carry her ball with her everywhere! They both look so relaxed and comfortable. Every time I see a pic like this, I think about Monday "needing to be an only dog." 

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Love it! Are they really as constantly together as the pictures seem to imply? And I love Dempsey's ball there--our friends' dog used to carry her ball with her everywhere! They both look so relaxed and comfortable. Every time I see a pic like this, I think about Monday "needing to be an only dog."
> 
> Betsy


Yes, the myth of the only dog...LOL.

They really are close and stay close together. They seem to be very good friends...  *very* good... (fortunately, puppies are not an option!)

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie said:


> *very* good... (fortunately, puppies are not an option!)


I was wondering about how good...LOL!

But they would be such cute puppies... 

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

We call it "clack-clack" because of the noise they make with their teeth. Monday is usually the instigator. "Hey Dempsey, wanna play a little clack-clack?" LOL.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

It's always the wanton female, LOL!

Betsy


----------



## Amyshojai

Lovely pictures! Magic has his balls and toys and has to have them with him all the time. Hope you're enjoying your trip, too.


----------



## Leslie

If you want to see some live action of Monday and Dempsey, I posted a video on YouTube.


----------



## Amyshojai

This is such fun! Great doggy manners and signalment. And even left the shoe alone on command, GOOD dog!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie said:


> We call it "clack-clack" because of the noise they make with their teeth. Monday is usually the instigator. "Hey Dempsey, wanna play a little clack-clack?" LOL.
> 
> L


I was a little worried that the video might be clack-clack....family friendly, you know. 

Love the video!

Betsy


----------



## Linjeakel

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I was a little worried that the video might be clack-clack....family friendly, you know.


Don't worry, Betsy, Dempsey trying to rip off Monday's ear is obviously just the foreplay - the film stops before it gets to the er ... clack-clack.


----------



## Amyshojai

ROTFL!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Linjeakel said:


> Don't worry, Betsy, Dempsey trying to rip off Monday's ear is obviously just the foreplay - the film stops before it gets to the er ... clack-clack.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

I found a fun chew toy, whenever you're in the market for a new one:

http://store.gama-go.com/Zombie-Foot-Dog-Toy-p/la1215.htm

I'm sure it'll get tons of double looks


----------



## Leslie

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> I found a fun chew toy, whenever you're in the market for a new one:
> 
> http://store.gama-go.com/Zombie-Foot-Dog-Toy-p/la1215.htm
> 
> I'm sure it'll get tons of double looks


My daughter would love that! LOL


----------



## Amyshojai

Oh my heavens...I am soooo going to share that zombie foot!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Caya as a pup










Caya at the river










Cooper as a pup










Cooper at the river


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Great pics, MPC!  Love the life preserver.

Betsy


----------



## MamaProfCrash

The life preservers are more for us then the dogs










The handles on them are great. It allows us to direct them a bit more in the water and the dogs stay in longer.


----------



## Amyshojai

Love the doggy life preservers! My breeder sent me this picture of her young dog Uschi (she's my cover dog model for the next book  )


UschiLakeFetch2 by amyshojai, on Flickr


----------



## Leslie

Tony took Monday to the groomer yesterday and she has FLEAS! Ack! How did that happen? We've been so vigilant this summer. It must have something to do with my going away for 10 days...

L


----------



## Pawz4me

I've heard the dry weather over most of the country has really made fleas bad this year.  Don't know if that's true or not, though.

I think you should send that last video to Bonnie.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Pawz4me said:


> I've heard the dry weather over most of the country has really made fleas bad this year. Don't know if that's true or not, though.
> 
> I think you should send that last video to Bonnie.


Bonnie would probably be upset with Dempsey trying to rip Monday's ear off. _I_ think Leslie should tell Bonnie about the clack-clack. 

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Pawz4me said:


> I've heard the dry weather over most of the country has really made fleas bad this year. Don't know if that's true or not, though.


I've heard that too. Also ticks are bad...but we have been careful and successful up til now. Sigh...



> I think you should send that last video to Bonnie.


Yeah, right. LOL. I am not in the mood for being yelled at.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Send her a solo picture of Monday once a year.

Lucas loves looking at ceiling fans. Just an aside. I guess they are pretty interesting.

Caya and Cooper have been enjoying the weekend. The Hubby had to go away for a family event so the pups have been allowed to sleep on the bed all night. My Brother came to visit and lend a hand if needed. This means a new play mate for the pups. 

Mommy is looking forward to the return of her love and not having to change diapers during the night.

Is it bad that I am already tearing up at the thought of day care?


----------



## loonlover

MamaProfCrash said:


> Is it bad that I am already tearing up at the thought of day care?


No, just very normal.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

Here's a site for you guys, Dogshaming: http://dogshaming.tumblr.com/










just a warning, it is tumblr, so some of the language is saltier than is safe for little people


----------



## Leslie

Nice essay about why we rescue dogs...

*Four-Legged Reason to Keep It Together*
By TIMOTHY BRAUN

WHEN I met the dog, he was sitting in a cage to my left as I entered a local animal shelter near the running path I frequent in downtown Austin, Texas. I had no intention to adopt a dog. I only stopped for a drink of cold water.

I don't run to stay healthy, I run to stay thin, and lately to blow off steam. I was engaged to be married, and the relationship with my fiancée was getting frosty, with a lot of yelling and blame being tossed around.

The volunteers at the shelter were shrewd. It was overcrowded, with a high kill ratio, the highest in its history, I was told. As patrons walked into the caged areas, the dog on their immediate left was next on the chopping block, if no one adopted it. The dog after that was next, and so on.

"He's half husky, half Australian shepherd," a girl said as the dog in the second cage looked at me with one blue eye and one brown eye while wagging his tail. Tired from my run and the Texas heat, I got a cup of water and sat under a tree with the dog. He was friendly but didn't listen to a thing I said.

"Sit!" I said and he licked my face. "Come!" I said and he walked away. After a few minutes he curled up next me and put his nose against my knee. I thought maybe he would be a good running partner.

I'm a low-rent playwright and professor. I travel and have little time or money for a pet. But out of curiosity, or God knows what, I took a look at the dog's file. He had been abandoned by an old woman. Her reason: "Dusty keeps following me around my house."

At least he wasn't dangerous. I placed a "hold" on Dusty while I thought about how much damage he could cause my life. I would need a pet deposit for my apartment, chew toys, food dishes and shots for him. I teach twice a week in San Antonio, so I would need a dog walker for those days, someone I could trust with a key to my place.

The dog was nice, but having a dog would be like having a child. Again, I thought maybe he would be a good running partner.

The next day came, and I had an important deadline for a grant and better things to do, like buy food. The dog would find a home. I went to the grocery store, only a mile from the shelter, and promised myself I would drop by his cage only to say goodbye.

When I peeked in he was curled in a ball on a rubber cot, sleeping and shaking as he dreamed, but he woke quickly and with one blue eye and one brown eye he looked at me.

"Stay here," I said. "I'm getting you out."

He didn't turn out to be much of a runner. He stopped to eat every dead bird and piece of trash he could find around my complex. His favorite was pizza crusts. One day he got sick, vomited a sweet-smelling brown substance on my rug, and then passed a Snickers bar wrapper that night. People in my neighborhood would ask if he was a wolf, usually men walking pit bulls. Too many people asked if he fights.

He seemed fearless, so I started calling him Danger.

Days later I met my friend Jon at an "All U Can Eat" Indian buffet. Jon had had a trying week. He had bought a house, his wife was pregnant, and their dog was gravely ill after eating a tennis ball that was now stuck in his stomach. An operation to save him would cost thousands.

Our lunch date was the first time I had left my new dog alone, and my imagination began to run wild. I decided to start a bank account for doggy emergencies, medications, surgeries or any unforeseen tragedy. I called it his college fund.

When I came home, a thin letter was in the mail. A grant I had been awarded, a grant I needed to pay the bills, had been taken away for a lack of funding. I wanted to drink and punch the walls, but the dog didn't care. The dog wanted to go outside, smell things, poop and play with me. He licked my face as I cried.

I gave him some peanut butter and snuggled with him in front of our television that night. I couldn't drink in front of him. And I couldn't drink in any case because he needed me to get up early so he could walk and eat pizza crusts. The dog kept me grounded.

That winter my fiancée and I were fighting, we were always fighting, but she invited me to her family home near Houston, an area affiliated with NASA, hoping our relationship would get better.

Her mother asked that we keep the dog confined to a room with an uncomfortable white tile floor. Because of this we used every excuse we could to take the dog to the only dog park within 30 miles. My fiancée and I never fought around the dog or at the dog park.

On Christmas morning I realized I forgot to get the dog a gift, but we escaped to the park, and he played with an older German shepherd that limped, owned by an old Russian man. "Every Christmas Sasha and I come here to have bones," he said. "She is my best friend. She is my only real friend."

I understood exactly what he meant. I imagined he was a former Russian spy, or ex-Soviet scientist who defected here during the Kennedy administration to make miracles and build rockets to the moon.

"Here, you take this," said the Russian, pulling a bone from his coat pocket. "It is a Christmas present from me and Sasha. She is too old for bones now."

"Danger, come and thank him," I said.

He ignored me while wrestling with Sasha.

Two days later we got back to Austin and I bought a bed. Since I was 13, I had always slept on a futon mattress I threw on the ground. I went to Ikea and found something low to the ground so my dog could get in easily, even when he is old like Sasha. This was compensation for that tile floor he had to sleep on.

A year later my fiancée told me she was pregnant with another guy's kid. She had done nothing wrong. We had stopped fighting, almost stopped speaking. We had been on a break.

That was what I kept telling myself. But when I found out, I wanted to drink and punch the walls. The dog didn't care. He wanted to go outside and play, and we did, and if we hadn't I would have drank myself into the ground. Danger licked my face as I cried, and we snuggled while watching television.

Two days later there was a banging on our door at two o'clock in the morning, a man screaming for Carlos. I told him he had the wrong place and if he didn't leave I was calling the cops. The man ran away and Danger was nowhere to be found. I finally found him behind my old sofa, trembling. "And people ask if you are a wolf," I said. So much for fearless. So much for Danger.

THE next morning I called Jon and asked him who his real estate broker was. It was time for a real home in a better neighborhood, at least for my dog.

I had never liked the idea of buying a home. It seemed like tying a bag of wet concrete to my ankle. Quickly I learned banks didn't like the idea of me buying a home, either, but I had enough ammunition to buy a condo. All I wanted was a small, quiet place with windows low to the ground so Danger could see out while I was away teaching.

Our broker found exactly what I had asked for, complete with a dog park on the premises. My friend Michael repainted the place for us, and I even bought an Ikea sofa that was low to the ground so we could watch TV together in comfort and ease. I didn't even have to dip into the dog's college fund.

I have a heart murmur now and can't run the way I used to. I'm getting a little fat. I get pizza every Friday night when my dog and I watch TV together. I call it "movie night," and the dog eats my crusts.

He never makes it through a whole movie. He falls asleep with his nose against my knee, shaking as he dreams, and when it's time to move from the sofa to the bed I have to call to him: "Dusty, come." And he does. He only comes, I finally realized, when I use his real name.

_Timothy Braun is a writer living in Austin, Texas._

from the New York Times: http://www.nytimes.com/2012/08/26/fashion/dog-anchors-man-facing-setbacks.html?pagewanted=2&hp&pagewanted=all&pagewanted=print


----------



## Amyshojai

Leslie, that's just lovely!


----------



## Jane917

Kleenex, anyone?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

That was great, Leslie.  I sent it to a couple of friends...

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Yes, that was a good one. I'll keep looking for more...need to keep the Kleenex tissues in use. LOL.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I can't believe it has been two months.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

What a cute puppy!  

(No, seriously cute!  And great smile!)

Betsy


----------



## Amyshojai

Human-pups are cute, too!


----------



## Jane917

Oh my! He is gorgeous! Enjoy that precious baby time.....it really goes by fast!


----------



## Annalog

Jane917 said:


> Oh my! He is gorgeous! Enjoy that precious baby time.....it really goes by fast!


I was going to say the same thing! It was only a very short time ago that my now 32 year old daughter was a red-headed baby.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

That it does. I can't believe that two months has already past.


----------



## Leslie

What a cutie! Thanks for posting...

There'll be a day when he is 2 or 3 and you'll be pulling your hair out and saying, "Will I ever get through this?" and suddenly, it's 16 years later and you'll wonder, "Where did the time go?" I have a very distinct memory of Christmas Eve and I was trying to make a dessert with a 2 yo and 5 yo underfoot--my husband was working that day (of all days) and wasn't around to give me a hand. I was torn between sitting down on the floor and crying or throwing the stupid dessert out in the snow.

And suddenly, here we are, 19 years later. Hannah just started her junior year of college and turned 21 this summer. Lance is 24 and engaged to be married. I really wonder, "Where did the time go?" 

L


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I just wish there was a way to retain a physical memory of the snuggle, the warmth of his body snuggled on my chest, the warmth of his head, the smell of his hair. I love it all but I know that the memory can't be that vivid.


----------



## Pietro Reviglio

Leslie said:


> Nice essay about why we rescue dogs...
> 
> *Four-Legged Reason to Keep It Together*
> By TIMOTHY BRAUN
> 
> from the New York Times: http://www.nytimes.com/2012/08/26/fashion/dog-anchors-man-facing-setbacks.html?pagewanted=2&hp&pagewanted=all&pagewanted=print


Lovely story, thanks for sharing! 
Sniff.


----------



## Jane917

MamaProfCrash said:


> I just wish there was a way to retain a physical memory of the snuggle, the warmth of his body snuggled on my chest, the warmth of his head, the smell of his hair. I love it all but I know that the memory can't be that vivid.


As years go by, the sounds of a nursing baby will take you right back to that precious place.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

Leslie said:


> What a cutie! Thanks for posting...
> 
> There'll be a day when he is 2 or 3 and you'll be pulling your hair out and saying, "Will I ever get through this?" and suddenly, it's 16 years later and you'll wonder, "Where did the time go?" I have a very distinct memory of Christmas Eve and I was trying to make a dessert with a 2 yo and 5 yo underfoot--my husband was working that day (of all days) and wasn't around to give me a hand. I was torn between sitting down on the floor and crying or throwing the stupid dessert out in the snow.
> 
> And suddenly, here we are, 19 years later. Hannah just started her junior year of college and turned 21 this summer. Lance is 24 and engaged to be married. I really wonder, "Where did the time go?"
> 
> L


you mean like this:










This is the Boss feeding Toewad yoghurt. She'd seen me feed him some for breakfast, so she went into the fridge, got one, opened it, and got a spoon all by herself. Toewad was not pleased about having a bath that night, let me tell you. DH took pics then cleaned them up as best as one can outside of a water hose and/or bathtub


----------



## Leslie

MamaProfCrash said:


> I just wish there was a way to retain a physical memory of the snuggle, the warmth of his body snuggled on my chest, the warmth of his head, the smell of his hair. I love it all but I know that the memory can't be that vivid.


They tell me that this is why grandchildren exist...

L


----------



## Jane917

Leslie said:


> They tell me that this is why grandchildren exist...
> 
> L


I will let you know when I become a grandmother in another month!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Jane917 said:


> I will let you know when I become a grandmother in another month!


Congrats!


----------



## Annalog

Jane917 said:


> I will let you know when I become a grandmother in another month!


Congratulations!

As the grandmother of two granddaughters (14 and 11), I have to say that the granddaughters seem to growing up even faster than my daughter did!


----------



## Jane917

Annalog said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> As the grandmother of two granddaughters (14 and 11), I have to say that the granddaughters seem to growing up even faster than my daughter did!


We do not know the sex of the grandbaby yet. DH and I have 6 sons. It is too much to think we might get a girl!


----------



## Annalog

Jane917 said:


> We do not know the sex of the grandbaby yet. DH and I have 6 sons. It is too much to think we might get a girl!


My sister has two granddaughters after she and her husband had two boys. It is possible!


----------



## Leslie

Jane917 said:


> We do not know the sex of the grandbaby yet. DH and I have 6 sons. It is too much to think we might get a girl!


Fingers crossed!


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen




----------



## Amyshojai

Isn't that funny about the Frito-feet? Dog tootsies DO smell like corn chips. Maybe that's why Magical-Dawg likes to lick his so much, LOL!


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

hmm, this looks familiar


----------



## Amyshojai

Really? And he put the lid back on the garbage can, too? Sure....


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Amyshojai said:


> Isn't that funny about the Frito-feet? Dog tootsies DO smell like corn chips. Maybe that's why Magical-Dawg likes to lick his so much, LOL!


I think they smell like popcorn. My husband tells me I am nuts.


----------



## Amyshojai

Cobbie said:


> LOL! That reminds me of something that happened recently. I had my two granddaughters here, one 8-yrs. old and one 6 mos., who had had a dirty diaper that day. I was holding the baby when Norman disappeared and didn't come when called (never a good thing). My older DGD went to find him and I hear her scream, "Nana, come quick! It's an _emergency!!!!!_" I went to find I had left the top of the Diaper Genie open. Need I say more?
> 
> I had the toe-tap, self-close one from Amazon still in the box and hadn't changed them out.


EWWWWWW!

I mean really...EW! and LOL!


----------



## Leslie

In a funny coincidence, Monday and I are off to the groomer this morning and this article was on the front page of the Wall Street Journal. You can be sure that I'll never ever have my dog carved to look like Big Bird or Yoda!!!!

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10000872396390444433504577651872111711092.html?mod=WSJ_hpp_MIDDLENexttoWhatsNewsTop


----------



## Amyshojai

Wow. Gives whole new meaning to "good grooming."


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Ya know, this could easily be used by future historians to explain the fall of the US Empire. Clearly there are elements of society with far too much time and money on their hands.


----------



## Leslie

MamaProfCrash said:


> Ya know, this could easily be used by future historians to explain the fall of the US Empire. Clearly there are elements of society with far too much time and money on their hands.


And questionable taste...LOL


----------



## Leslie

Monday's grooming last month was abruptly halted because she had fleas, so she was a month overdue for her trimming. Her hair grows fast and she was a shaggy, hairy mess. Here are two before and after photos, taken on the groomer's doorstep.

Before:










After:










I think you can see the vast improvement!

L


----------



## Amyshojai

She be stylin!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Why doesn't she look like a pumpkin patch with the Great Pumpkin rising out of it?


----------



## Sandpiper

Yesterday when I picked Burke up at the groomer, someone was picking up a larger dog.  What is it?  Mix of collie and standard poodle.  Hmmmmm.  Don't know what his coat would look like "au naturale" -- it was clipped short.


----------



## Leslie

MamaProfCrash said:


> Why doesn't she look like a pumpkin patch with the Great Pumpkin rising out of it?


Hahahahah! That really does have me laughing out loud!!!

The groomer asked me about painting her toenails and I said, not on your life! Monday's tail was turning black, brown, and gray and the groomer dyed it today so now it is all black again. My husband thought that was excessive. I can't imagine what he'd say if she came home with pink, red, or purple (or a combo of all three) toenails!

L


----------



## Linjeakel

It must be just me - but I thought Monday looked better in the 'before' photo ....


----------



## Leslie

Linjeakel said:


> It must be just me - but I thought Monday looked better in the 'before' photo ....


Hey mon, you like her dreadlocks? LOL.

Seriously, she had mats that were approaching dreadlocks in her topknot. If we don't keep up with daily brushing, her hair knots up real fast. That's one of the reasons I like her coat so short. Plus it shows off her blue skin a little bit.

L


----------



## Jane917

We just returned from our local kennel club AKC dog show. Kona's and Jack's groomers own, show, and handle standard poodles. I gotta say, I like Monday's cut the best. One of the poodles was a most elegant shade of gray.


----------



## Amyshojai

There's great skill involved in being able to show-groom a poodle. Me, you wouldn't want me near 'em if you've seen what I've done with our rose pruner (aka "the gas whammy).


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

Leslie said:


> Hahahahah! That really does have me laughing out loud!!!
> 
> The groomer asked me about painting her toenails and I said, not on your life! Monday's tail was turning black, brown, and gray and the groomer dyed it today so now it is all black again. My husband thought that was excessive. *I can't imagine what he'd say if she came home with pink, red, or purple (or a combo of all three) toenails!*
> L


We once had a MALE maltese (reference pic










We kept him trimmed b/c he was never going to be shown and we had a wooded area across the street from our house that we took our dogs for their "business" and he was always dragging back 1/2 of the woods. Before my parents learned to trim him themselves, my mom took him to a groomer. It never failed, he always came back w/ very femine bandanas, bows in his hair, etc. Once my mom pointed out that he was a he and asked what they would do if Ollie had been a girl. The lady told mom they would have painted his nails! The worst thing that happened to poor Ollie was when he broke his elbow (long story short, attacked by a neighbor's dog while Ollie was on leash and the other bigger dog was off leash, the leash saved his life). The vet put him in a neon pink cast! She claimed it matched his collar. He was so ashamed, he hobbled w/ his head down the entire time!


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen




----------



## Amyshojai

LOVE that picture!  

My brother and his wife adopted a retired show dog, a Golden, and she helped raise their kids. I think Missy probably would have said the same thing as this dog.


----------



## loonlover

Great picture, Alle.  

One of our Great Danes used to tell us when it was time for the boys to go to bed.  He couldn't understand it if we let them stay up later on the weekend, would just keep pacing from the living room to their bedroom (where he slept also).  When we would finally convince him they weren't coming to bed yet, he'd lay down in the doorway to their room and go to sleep.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

There is also this:










and this:










(both are from the funny tumblr site, dogshaming)


----------



## Leslie

I saw a cute picture the other day which I need to recreate with Monday and Dempsey (because they do this)...

It was a dog staring intently and you could see the end of the bed and the caption said, "The best part of the day is when you wake up." LOL.

L


----------



## Amyshojai

Part of MY best part of the day is going to bed and having the Magical-Dawg join me. He doesn't even hog the covers.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I love having the dogs on the bed but the hubby does not. Well, he does if they are on my side. Cooper is so excited to get up in the morning but he has done better about staying in his bed until told it is time to get up. 4 am feedings get him very excited. The tail starts wagging and he has this look in the eye that says "it is time to get up, yes?"


----------



## Amyshojai

If I'm not up on "dog time" there's a cold nose poking me, or Magic face-washing me. *s*

It's funny. When we got Seren she purred so loudly she'd keep my husband awake so he didn't want her on the bed. But the dog doesn't purr or snore so it's okay. Magic will sleep on hubby's side of the bed if I turn in earlier...and then the dog has to move when hubby comes to bed later.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Cooper and Caya used to get out of bed and come to wake me up but since Lucas came they have learned not to do that. We didn't work on that with them, they did it on their own.


----------



## Leslie

My husband just boiled two lobsters and is planning on making lobster rolls for lunch. Remember what happened last time when these were on the menu? LOL.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie said:


> My husband just boiled two lobsters and is planning on making lobster rolls for lunch. Remember what happened last time when these were on the menu? LOL.
> 
> L


Good luck!!!

Betsy


----------



## Amyshojai

Well, that's how the lobster rolls. *ducking*


----------



## MamaProfCrash

The dogs must be excited.


----------



## Leslie

They were excited but they didn't get any lobster....LOL. We enjoyed it very much.

L


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

thought this crowd would appreciate this:


----------



## Tripp

Hopefully this is not a thread hijack, but I debated between starting a new thread or posting here and I decided on the latter.  My son's girlfriend and I went to a movie yesterday and on our way home we found a young collie running around a very busy intersection.  I could not drive home without picking her up because I just knew it was a matter of time till she was hit by a car.  I thought we would pick her up, look at the tags, call her family and get her home.  

Well, it took a lot of coaxing, but we finally got her to come to us.  She had a nice collar but no tags.  So, I took her home.  She is a little thin but it is obvious that someone spent time with her.  She sits and lays down on command, her nails are trimmed and her teeth are nice and white.  And she has the gentlest disposition.  She is just a little darling.  I have been calling her Baby Girl for lack of anything else.

We will take her to the shelter tomorrow (today is game day and DH has his priorities   )  Hopefully she is chipped or the owners have gone there looking for her.  But I have one question, if they do not find the owners, will they give us first option to adopt?  I am already in love with her and DH is such a softie, he is talking about it too.  So, if you know how this could work, I appreciate it.


----------



## Amyshojai

It really depends on the shelter and their policies. You certainly could ask BEFORE you bring her in, if you're determined to adopt should her owners not be found. Bless your heart for getting her off the streets! Hopefully her owner is looking for her and will be sooo thrilled to have her back.


----------



## Pawz4me

An alternative to taking her to the shelter is stopping by a vet's office to have her scanned for a chip.  I think any vet would do that w/o charging you.  If there is no chip then you could call the shelter to find out if anyone has been looking for her.  And if not, then you can make your decision.


----------



## Leslie

Tripp said:


> Hopefully this is not a thread hijack, but I debated between starting a new thread or posting here and I decided on the latter. My son's girlfriend and I went to a movie yesterday and on our way home we found a young collie running around a very busy intersection. I could not drive home without picking her up because I just knew it was a matter of time till she was hit by a car. I thought we would pick her up, look at the tags, call her family and get her home.
> 
> Well, it took a lot of coaxing, but we finally got her to come to us. She had a nice collar but no tags. So, I took her home. She is a little thin but it is obvious that someone spent time with her. She sits and lays down on command, her nails are trimmed and her teeth are nice and white. And she has the gentlest disposition. She is just a little darling. I have been calling her Baby Girl for lack of anything else.
> 
> We will take her to the shelter tomorrow (today is game day and DH has his priorities  ) Hopefully she is chipped or the owners have gone there looking for her. But I have one question, if they do not find the owners, will they give us first option to adopt? I am already in love with her and DH is such a softie, he is talking about it too. So, if you know how this could work, I appreciate it.


Definitely not a threadjack and thanks for posting. That's great that you picked up the dog and kept her from getting maimed or killed by a car.

If it were me, I'd probably take her to my vet, like Pawz said. I have more of a relationship with the vet rather than the shelter. And since you are thinking of keeping her if the owners can't be found, a vet visit would be the first assessment for health and so on.

L


----------



## Mollyb52

I would absolutely take her to the Vet to have her scanned for a chip.  Then make sure the chip is registered.  We got a new baby from a rescue 2 months ago and she was chipped but no one had bothered to register it.  They also let her go stray when she was in heat...oh well, another story.  We love her dearly and she seems very happy to be with us.  If she is not chipped or registered,  just call the shelter.  If no one is looking for her then no need to traumatize her by taking her there.  Let us know what happens.  (By the way I have seen our Vet scan dogs for people...it is free)


----------



## Tripp

We have decided to take this one step at a time.  We will take her to the vet to be scanned for the chip.  Then, depending on what we find out, we will decide at that time.  
The shelter bothers me cause she was so skittish and nervous last night.  Feeding her, taking her for walks and loving on her has helped to calm her down.  Letting our other two dogs and her get to know each other has been a challenge, but all of the kids have gotten used to each other.  I would hate to put her through any more stress.  But it is important to me that we do our best to find her owners.  I want to make sure my conscience is clear.

I will let you know what happens.


----------



## Leslie

Meanwhile, for those of us who love rescue pets, here's a nice article that was in today's paper....

*Bill Nemitz: New job for the doggie in the window*










I've got a pet question -- and it's not about fleas, food, shedding, barking or any of the other run-of-the-mill issues normally associated with the family dog.

No, this one's much more complicated: How do you tell your dog he's been laid off?

It happened last week. Fairbanks, our beloved golden retriever, worked his last day in Portland's Old Port and, coward that I am, I'm waiting until Monday morning to deliver the bad news.

More on that in a minute. First, a little about "the Bankster."

My wife, Andrea, and I adopted him nine years ago this weekend through the good folks at The Golden Retriever Rescue Lifeline, who saved Fairbanks and a dozen other unwanted goldens from death row in Alabama and ferried them all the way to Maine in the back of a Ryder truck.

He had company for the first few years. But then we lost Colby, his yellow-Lab companion, and Fairbanks was left to his own devices in our big old house in Buxton.

Don't get me wrong -- life for the Bankster wasn't half bad as he grew from scrawny puppy into the kind of specimen you see on those big bags of dog food down at the supermarket. And the more handsome he grew, I swear, the more he knew it.

Problem was he spent his weekdays stuck at home while we went off to work. He'd stare through the glass of the porch door, his brown eyes a guilt trip in progress, as we turned the key and disappeared for the day.

Until a year ago. That's when the missus took a job managing a high-end clothing boutique in the Old Port and had an epiphany one morning: Why not bring the Bankster to work?

And just like that, a star was born.

to read the whole article: http://www.pressherald.com/news/new-job-for-the-doggie-in-the-window_2012-09-30.html


----------



## Annalog

When my daughter found a lost, and probably abandoned dog, a few years ago, she took the dog to a vet to check for a chip and to see what immediate health care was needed for the very skinny pup. She also contacted local animal  control. They told her where to post information (area found and how to contact for further information). It was multiple locations including online. She did not post a description as she was told that some people will try to claim dogs that were not theirs. She was also told the length of time necessary to wait for our state before she could claim the dog as hers. She received three phone calls but none of the descriptions were remotely like the dog she found. Little Lucy never went to a shelter and is now living happily with my daughter.


----------



## Amyshojai

I just got a LOST DOG email notice from HomeAgain.com about a missing dog in our area that's microchipped. I'm keeping paws crossed that somebody sees this fellow, described as a sweetheart of a Rottweiler. *sigh* 

When my Seren-kitty showed up, I went to the shelter and looked through the 'lost cat' notices, and posted fliers and an add in the paper, too. And we ended up keeping her.    I just hope that if she was ever lost again, or Magic was lost, someone like the folks on this list would find them and care for them until we could be reunited.


----------



## Tripp

I have an update.  First of all, we found out yesterday that this she dog was actually a he dog.  We never thought to look that closely and he squatted to pee, so we assumed he was a girl.    

Anyway, we took him to the vet and he wasn't chipped.  We called the local vet hospital and were going to call the shelter, but first, I went to Petco to get some food for him.  Well, I checked the lost and found board there and I found his family.    The dog's name is Todd and he had a little boy that was missing him.  Todd escaped their back yard on September 17 and I found him on September 29th.  I can only imagine what he went through and how hard it was for their family.  

Well, Todd is back home and all is well.  

I took a picture on my phone of him with his little boy but I am not sure how to post a phone picture.  As soon as my son comes home from work, I will have him help me.


----------



## Pawz4me

Yay!  I love a happy ending!


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

Just a funny, b/c I've had dogs who would have done this to get more food


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I could totally see Caya looking like that if we had that type of a bin.


----------



## Amyshojai

Tripp, thanks for the update about Todd, I'm so happy for the dog, his family and YOU! Ya done a good thing.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

MamaProfCrash said:


> I could totally see Caya looking like that if we had that type of a bin.


One of the dogs we had growing up was a lab. She was an eating machine. I don't think I ever saw that dog full. When she got older, dad got in the habit of making her pancakes in the morning (he would make more than he could eat and would "share"). The day he decided not to have pancakes, he got in trouble! That pic reminds me of Sammy Joe.









Sammy Joe in the trunk of DH's car (back seat down, riding in style and comfort)


----------



## Annalog

Tripp, glad to hear you found Todd's home and people.


----------



## Andra

Tripp, I am so glad that you took the time to find Todd's people.  But I am also glad that you were willing to be his new people if needed.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Leslie

Last night I am sitting at the table, working on my computer (as usual) and suddenly a foot appears...LOL.










Here's the rest of the pose:










This morning:










We went off to the groomer and came home ungroomed because once again, Monday has fleas...sigh....


----------



## Amyshojai

Ha!

Magic does that, too--sleeps on his back. He'll prop himself against a wall. 

This has been a horrible year for fleas. Magic got his dose of Revolution yesterday and the scratching has eased a bit, and we also had the field mowed. Today the temp dropped by about 40 degrees (brrr!) so hopefully the bug count will drop, too.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

Did ya know fleas can be a dog snatcher too?  We had horrible fleas this summer and there is no worse feeling in the world than picking fleas off of your baby (I was picking up to 15 fleas a day off his head, not counting the ones that jumped off).  We tried just about everything we could and finally realized that Gizmo was bringing them in, even though she was flea dipped and had frontline on.  So we took her over to the In Law's until we could get it under control.  Long story short, MIL is in love and Gizmo loves stealing her dog's food (she's gained 5 lbs and went from a good pug weight to fat) and being allowed on the furniture.  I don't think we could get her back if we tried (we won't, MIL is really attached).

An over the counter flea thing you can try (w/ the revolution stuff) is putting a drop of tea tree essential oil on the collar.  You can get it @ health food stores (I got some for something entirely different at GNC) and b/c you only use a drop a month, it'll go far.  I, of course, found out about this after MIL fell in love, so I have not tested it.


----------



## Leslie

Tea tree oil...thanks for the hint. I'll look for that in the next day or two. I might even have some leftover from some other natural remedy need...

L


----------



## MamaProfCrash

He is getting big. 17 pounds at 3 months.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

I think he weighs more than Toewad does at 10 months! It's ok, the dr says he's just long and lean (and climbing instead of trying to walk b/c walking is soo boring!).

Saw this pic on a friend's fb page and thought it would be something everyone here could appreciate


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie said:


>


She's so nervous and neurotic...   

I'm so glad you found her, Leslie!

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Betsy the Quilter said:


> She's so nervous and neurotic...
> 
> I'm so glad you found her, Leslie!
> 
> Betsy


She has a bad spell most days from about 6 pm to 8 pm. But other than that, she's fine.

Yesterday, she chewed her harness off during her bad spell. Fortunately it's a Lupin with a lifetime guarantee so it will be replaced!

L


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Awww that is great. And probably more true then we think. Caya and Cooper provide so much love and smiles. Yesterday the hubby and I came home without Lucas. We had a nice lunch together and decided to hit some tennis balls while Lucas was at day care. Caya was sooo excited. She jumped on the couch to get to me, which she never does. Cooper jumped on the bed without his doggie bed to help, which he never does. You could almost see them thinking "They got rid of the loud, small thing that keeps them from throwing us balls."

Honestly, I think Caya gets more attention because we are so aware of her being jealous. We do need to throw the tennis ball more for Cooper. But they are really doing well with Lucas and are going to be loving life when he can play with them. Or when he starts eating and they get fat from the dropped food....

Yeah, Lucas is a big boy. He is proportional, he is 99th percentile for height and weight so the Doctor says there is nothing to worry about. He is already eating 7-8 ounces at a feeding. Little Dude is just a big little dude. And we love him dearly but it is amusing seeing him next to the little guy who is three days younger then him at day care. That guy is eating 3 ounces at a time and about half of Lucas' size.


----------



## Leslie

We have two Thundershirts on order. We got a promotion for free embroidery so Dempsey's says "Keep Calm" and Monday's says "and Carry On". LOL

Tony told me that Dempsey has been getting more anxious in the car. We already know he doesn't like loud noises and thunder freaks him out. Monday has her bad spell every evening. We discovered they both seem to calm down when we put their harnesses on them (until Monday chewed hers off). So...Thundershirts seemed like a possible solution. We'll see.

For anyone who wants to learn more, here's the link:

http://thundershirt.com/

They have free shipping right now and the code for the free embroidery is FE897, which will save you $10.

L


----------



## loonlover

Hope the Thundershirts work well for you.  It sure has helped calm our little dog during thunderstorms.


----------



## Sandpiper

And I've decided to try a Thundershirt for Burke's barking when I'm gone.  He also pants mucho which would seem to be out of stress.  Hopefully the Thundershirt would stop both.  I'd love to be able to leave him loose in here when I'm gone as opposed to crating him.  I have no worries about chewing  / destruction.


----------



## Leslie

Dempsey is having an adventure this morning--well, let's hope it's an adventure! He's at Lance and Jocelyn's house having a bath. Although he doesn't look dirty, I have a feeling he really is. Lance and Jocelyn have a bathtub (we don't) and bathe their dog regularly, so they volunteered to bathe Dempsey. We'll see how this goes...I'll report back.

L


----------



## MamaProfCrash

He's really not going to like car rides now.


----------



## Leslie

MamaProfCrash said:


> He's really not going to like car rides now.


This is a risk. But, on the other hand, he knows Lance very well since he sees him every day at work. And he knows their dog Marli very well, too. So maybe it'll all work out.

If I had been thinking, we could've done this back in September when it was warm--outside with the hose. But I get my bright ideas in October when it's cold and rainy. Oh well...

L


----------



## Leslie

I think Dempsey survived the bath experience:










Jocelyn said the bath water was "pretty gross" but that he behaved like a gentleman the whole time. 

L


----------



## Annalog

Maybe Dempsey thought it was a spa day? He looks relaxed.


----------



## Leslie

Here he is, two hours later, still looking relaxed...


----------



## Amyshojai

It's a warm, sunny day here, probably one of the last for a while. Magical-dawg needs a bath. Hmnnn.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

awww Dempsy looks great. We use a kiddie pool to wash the pups during the summer. They are not big fans of it but that is life. During the winter we will bring them to a store that has places for washing and drying. I am not sure how we will pull that off this year since we add a Lucas to the mix...


----------



## Someone Nameless

Son and his wife tried a thundershirt for their dog but sadly it did not work.


----------



## Sandpiper

Burke. Got the Thundershirt today.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Looks like it is working for him!


----------



## Amyshojai

Yay! Some dogs it works right away, others it takes several sessions to show an effect. And yep, some it doesn't help. Glad it seems to do the trick with Burke!


----------



## Sandpiper

Don't know yet.  As I only got it today, haven't tested it on him when I'm gone.  He has no problem wearing it.  Instructions say not to use it only in stressful situations, otherwise dog will associate Tshirt only with coming stress.  Then dog will not want to wear it.


----------



## Jane917

Be on the lookout for a streaking Brittany. We had a very strong wind last night that broke one of our fence posts and took down an 8 foot section of the fence. Of course, Kona discovered this when I let him out this morning. A neighbor alerted us that Kona was loose. DH is out in the truck looking for him now. He has his tags and is microchipped, but has not sense of cars.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

ohhhh I hope you find him ASAP. 

Cooper figured out how to open the gate in the backyard so we have to keep it in the fully locked position.  Cooper was jumping on the gate hard enough to wiggle the locking mechnaism open. I found he and Caya in the neighbors yard barking at the lawn service people. I only knew they had got out because I heard the lawn guy yelling at Cooper, who was probably trying to lick him. I fear them getting out of the yard and my not knowing it because no one is yelling at them. 

(shivers)


----------



## Jane917

Kona is home! He seems to have had a good time in the lake, judging by all the mud. He is not happy to be in the dog run, but has to stay there until the fence is fixed.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

How did he enjoy his bath? Glad that he made it home safely. That has got to be a huge relief.


----------



## Jane917

Kona loves a good romp in the lake if he is after a bird. Otherwise, he could care less about water. I wish this bath left him as squeeky clean as Dempsey, but not to be.


----------



## Amyshojai

Whew, glad he's home! Magical-Dawg saw a squirrel yesterday and took off across the road before I could get the leash on him--luckily he has a fantastic recall (just say CAR RIDE!). And also lucky, our road is very isolated.


----------



## Leslie

Glad to hear Kona is safe and sound.

Some days I wonder if Dempsey really is a Brittany or some other lazy dog hiding in a Brittany's coat. LOL. I don't think he'd go streaking after a bird if his life depended on it. We have birds in the backyard (of course) and he could care less about them. Maybe the wild turkeys will show up sometime this fall. I wonder how he'll react to that? LOL.

L


----------



## Leslie

I came across this in the New York Times today:

*A Dog's Grace*
By KIMBERLEE AUERBACH BERLIN

I was standing on a ladder in the closet, cleaning out the shelves, when I noticed Gracie, our standard poodle puppy, throwing up in the corner.

"Ethan, could you please help?" I asked my husband.

He wiped up the mess with a few paper towels, but she threw up again, and then again.

"I'm taking her to the vet," he said, grabbing her, practically carrying her limp, dehydrated body out the door.

He came back empty-handed. They wanted to hold her for observation.

Four hours later, the only things left in my beloved 600-square-foot Upper West Side apartment were dust balls and a broom. I couldn't believe I was moving away after 15 years; it was longer than I'd ever lived anywhere else. The place had history. I didn't want to leave, but Ethan and I had just gotten married, and I was almost 40 years old, pregnant with our first child. The apartment was clearly too small for our growing family. But I still had to get out fast before I started crying.

I called to check up on Gracie as we drove over the Queensboro Bridge to Long Island City, where our new, bigger apartment awaited us.

"We think she might have an obstruction is her small intestines. We're going to have to keep her overnight," the vet said.

I caught my breath.

"It's going to be O.K.," Ethan said, rubbing the top of my hand.

After the movers had gone, and the "couch doctors" had successfully broken our couch to get it inside, Ethan and I sat in our new kitchen, eating pizza, missing Gracie at our knees.

The next morning, the streets were covered in snow, inches and inches of white snow, the kind that creates an unusual hush for New York City. The phone rang. It was the vet. "You need to bring Gracie to the emergency clinic on 55th. She needs an operation and we don't have anyone here who can do it. You have to pick her up within the hour."

My body started to shake and I held my stomach protectively. I was only nine weeks along, but we'd heard the heartbeat, and I didn't want the baby to know how upset I was. "If we still lived on the Upper West Side we could just cross the street and get her," I said to Ethan, wishing we could have afforded a two-bedroom in my old building. Now we had to walk seven blocks to the E train and transfer to the 2.

When we arrived, Gracie hobbled over to us with a catheter taped to her front right leg. Her tail was wagging, but she didn't have the energy to jump up on us. We rushed her outside and tried to hail a cab. The first driver took one look at her and kept driving. The second one didn't see her until we had all slid into the back seat.

"Get out," he screamed. "No dogs!"

"But she needs surgery!" I screamed back.

"No dogs!"

Then I lost it. I started crying, cursing, my eyeballs bulging, yelling at this man with no heart.

Ethan carried Gracie out of the car and stood on the corner, waiting for someone who would take us. I kept crying even after a taxi picked us up, was still sobbing by the time we met with the new vet.

"We can't be sure that there is something in her small intestines," he told us. "But if you look here, you'll see this dark shadow is not normal." He pointed at the scan on the screen. "It's your call, though."

"If there is something, could she get sepsis and die?" I asked, finally calm enough to speak.

"Yes," he said.

Ethan and I went off to discuss what we should do. It was the first real decision we'd ever had to make as a married couple. To spend $4,000 we didn't have. And to put our dog through something that she might not need.

"This is why it's scary to love anything," Ethan said.

I hugged him, and then we decided yes, we would do it.

We left Gracie and took the two trains back to our box-filled apartment with a washer and dryer, two bedrooms and no dog.

A few hours later, the doctor called to tell us there was nothing in there.

Over the next five days I had to ice Gracie's belly, lined with 30 staples, every four hours, give her painkillers and antibiotics, and make sure she wasn't developing a post-op infection. Teaching online classes from home made it easy for me to take care of her. Ethan's work had gotten crazy and he wasn't getting home until 2 a.m. It was just me and Gracie, lying on the floor, out of place in this new space, both feeling our bodies change.

Two weeks after the move, I tied Gracie's plastic cone to her neck and left her in the crate so I could go to my 11-week doctor visit.

"Is spotting normal?" I asked.

"Let's take a look," the gynecologist said.

Our faces both turned to the monitor, seeing the same thing at the same time: a dark blob, no flickering, no life. I had lost the baby.

"You did nothing wrong," she said.

But I had. I had moved. I had yelled at that cabdriver. We had given our puppy unnecessary surgery.

Ethan left work to meet me. We held each other on the couch, cried and called our parents, taking back our good news.

I wanted to shut my eyes and go back home, to my real home, on West 72nd Street, back to the refuge that had gotten me through 15 years of breakups and bouts of depression and changes I couldn't control.

That night, Gracie put her chin in my lap and looked up at me. She couldn't give me medicine or make my night sweats go away, but she wagged her tail and forced me outside to explore our new streets of Long Island City.

When the weather got warmer, Ethan and I took her to the dog park two blocks away and watched her jump high in the air trying to catch the ball. She was O.K. Turning to Ethan, I was starting to feel O.K. too. This was my family, and it helped to know that whenever Gracie bounded up the stairs after playing, she had no clue why the back bedroom, the reason we moved in the first place, was empty.

http://opinionator.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/10/18/a-dogs-grace/


----------



## Amyshojai

Hey, if "we are what we eat" your doggie is one of them-thar high priced pooches, LOL!

My first dog got hold of some of my church music and tore it up. Everyone's a critic.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

Why does this remind me of this thread?


----------



## Leslie

I got to experience the new "Dempsey problem" this morning. Apparently, two weeks or so ago, he started being anxious in the car. He gets very agitated and barks--really loud barks right in my ear (or my husband's ear). My husband doesn't have any idea what brought this on. Previously, he was just fine--he'd curl up on the seat and sleep. Now, he's panting and barking. On our two hour ride to Boston he eventually settled down, but he never went to sleep and when we got to the airport, he started barking again. That I can understand--there were lots of cars and people and honking horns. 

We're eagerly waiting for his Thundershirt to see if that makes a difference.

Meanwhile, we received Monday's replacement harness from Lupine and the first time she wore it, she chewed it off.   I'm almost too embarrassed to return it again. Sigh...

L


----------



## Amyshojai

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> Why does this remind me of this thread?


I am really going to have to write an article on doggy guilt. This is the third time it's come up this week on various lists!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

LOL what a cute dog. We know when Caya is in the middle of misbehaving because she slinks to us when called. Then we have to go and find what she was doing. Cooper shows no sign of guilt when he makes a mistake. We think this is because he is clueless.


----------



## Amyshojai

Well, my take as a behavior consultant....many dogs and some cats do LOOK guilty. But we can't know if they really are guilty. They'll even display these signs when they've done nothing wrong. *shrug* Savvy pets learn how to act to diffuse human anger. "If I look this way, put my ears down, don't make eye contact, wag low, maybe they'll stop yelling or pet me more or...." and when we do just that, it trains the pet to repeat the "guilty look" again. 

That's the short answer, anyway.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

Amyshojai said:


> Well, my take as a behavior consultant....many dogs and some cats do LOOK guilty. But we can't know if they really are guilty. They'll even display these signs when they've done nothing wrong. *shrug* Savvy pets learn how to act to diffuse human anger. "If I look this way, put my ears down, don't make eye contact, wag low, maybe they'll stop yelling or pet me more or...." and when we do just that, it trains the pet to repeat the "guilty look" again.
> 
> That's the short answer, anyway.


I can see that. We had a dog that was not so loved by his former owner's husband (of course, Ollie kept going #2 in his shoes and peeing on his leg, so the feeling was mutual). The husband finally said it was him or the dog and so we got the dog. He was a Maltese who loved women. Anytime he had an accident in the house while we were gone, we would come home and find him in the corner. Without looking at us, he would shamefully lead us to the scene of the crime, wait for us to clean it up and then he would greet us like we had just come home. We never taught him to do that (he was maybe 4 or 5 when we got him) and we certainly didn't punish him for having an accident in the house. In the 5 or 6 years we had him, he had maybe 5 accidents in the house. He was more apt to get in trouble for trying to sit on my mom's lap while she was on the toilet than anything else (he really really liked women's attention he was insanely jealous of Mom's laptop).

On a side note, Ollie never warmed up to dad, but the did have an uneasy truce. When mom wasn't in bed, Ollie would jump up himself (b/c dad wouldn't pick him up). Ollie never went in dad's shoes and dad assisted in grooming Ollie. Of course, Ollie slept in between the two of them and would growl anytime dad tried to snuggle up to mom at night.


----------



## Jane917

I love that video! Unfortunately, neither of my dogs can court a guilty look. They both see their "bad deeds" as something we should be very proud of. Kind of like when my son drew a very original mural on his bedroom wall with crayons.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen




----------



## Leslie

We've all said it before but I'll say it again...Bonnie thought Monday should be an only dog??!??


----------



## Leslie

Here's Monday in her Thundershirt.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Awwwwww send that picture to Bonnie. Bless her heart. She did a good thing by taking and caring for Monday.


----------



## Jane917

Love that picture, Leslie. My two dogs pretty much ignore each other.


----------



## Amyshojai

Sweetness! Love the photo. It's funny how my cat always "said" she hated the dog. But now she comes looking for him. If she lives long enough they'll be snuggle buddies--as it is, now they actually will share the same bed (kitty MUST be on my lap, though!).


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

I foresee this becoming a problem in the near future!


----------



## Amyshojai

Heck, that happens ALL THE TIME in our house...(replace "baby" with "cat"...)


----------



## MamaProfCrash

That is about right for our house.


----------



## Jane917

I think we are way over due for a Monday/Dempsey update.


----------



## Amyshojai

You're right, it's been quite a while now.


----------



## Leslie

I'll try to get some pictures to post in the next day or so!

We went to Baltimore from Thurs-Sun (back late last night). Jocelyn and Lance stayed here at the house to babysit the dogs, along with their dog Marli. Things went very well, they said, although it was clear that Dempsey missed Tony.

We received the Thundershirts a while ago. Dempsey doesn't like his at all and if you bring it out, he stops whatever he was doing. We haven't had any thunderstorms so we haven't tried it for that purpose yet. He wore it once or twice in the car (to help with the barking problem) but he really doesn't like the shirt so...the barking does seem to be getting better, though.

Monday, on the other hand--we've nicknamed the shirt "her pajamas." When she starts getting into her evening-wound-up mode, we put the shirt on and she calms right down. Last night when we got home--she had been sleeping but when we arrived at 8:45 pm, naturally that was very exciting. We allowed a half hour of "welcome home" but then it was time to calm down again. She started with her "I don't know what to do with myself behavior" which has very obvious cues: grabbing my glasses case off the table, grabbing a remote. My husband put her pajamas on and boom! She curled up into a ball on the couch and was asleep in 2 minutes.

I'd say both shirts work but in different ways. For Dempsey, it's more of an aversion thing (I don't want to wear that shirt so I'll stop what I am doing.) For Monday, it is definitely calming.

L


----------



## Amyshojai

Whatever works! A colleague of mine has a dog that gets terribly wound up with lunging/fear barking but only when in the car and seeing another dog out the window. The Thundershirt has helped enormously.


----------



## Leslie

I promised some pictures:


----------



## Leslie




----------



## Leslie




----------



## Jane917

Yup....Monday surely should have been an only dog!


----------



## Leslie

Jane917 said:


> Yup....Monday surely should have been an only dog!


I know! LOL.

L


----------



## Amyshojai

Jane917 said:


> Yup....Monday surely should have been an only dog!


ROTF-BMAO! (that's "barking" my ass-ets off...)


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I thought the same thing.

We have trainers coming on Monday to work with me. We want to decrease the barking, stop the jumping on people, stop the leash tugging and lunging, and generally improve the dogs behavior. They are good dogs, we just have not held up our end of the bargin and worked with them enough. My entire family is going to be here for Christmas so this is a good time to start.


----------



## Leslie

MamaProfCrash said:


> I thought the same thing.
> 
> We have trainers coming on Monday to work with me. We want to decrease the barking, stop the jumping on people, stop the leash tugging and lunging, and generally improve the dogs behavior. They are good dogs, we just have not held up our end of the bargin and worked with them enough. My entire family is going to be here for Christmas so this is a good time to start.


Good luck and keep us posted!

L


----------



## MamaProfCrash

So I cancelled Bark Busters on Monday and called some other trainers. I am trying to decide between in home or at the store training. At the store would be the woman who taught their puppy classes. I like her and no she does good work but she is not allowed to train outside ofPet Smart. The at home option uses treats and time outs. She said short time outs, a few seconds. I don't know her but found her at the web site that was recommended. The in store is about $500 for four one hour lessons with both dogs. At home is $165 for the first hour and $125 for every hour after. Each visit starts with the higher price and then the lower. 

Can we really work on the barking at the door, jumping on guests, digging holes at. The store?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

And in other news....

Cooper is doing well with the holiday turmoil. We are moving furniture around so we can fit the tree. After Christmas we are converting that area into a play area for Lucas. Normally Cooper freaks at change but so far there has been no slinking. He has walked past the TV in its box without a problem and even been over to investigate the tree with no issues. My little boy is growing up.


----------



## Amyshojai

So glad Cooper is making progress! 

A good trainer can help with the jumping up, barking and digging in any location (at the store), BUT it likely would be quicker in-home, with the actual environment so the dog acts naturally. Even well socialized dogs act a bit "different" when not on their own home territory. The in-home also would give the trainer/behavior person a better understanding of triggers, and ability to be more specific and creative in recommendations. 

Sorry of that's not a clear answer.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

No that is what I thought.


----------



## Leslie

Carolyn, our trainer, posted this on Facebook. She said that if you don't want to use a clicker, substitute the word "Yes" instead.


----------



## Amyshojai

Great infographic! I never have my hands free to use the clicker so instead I "tongue-click" -- there's nothing magical about a clicker. It's just a marker that tells the dog THIS (click!) is what you've done right. You can use a ballpoint pen click, or a flashlight beam for deaf dogs, etc. The important thing is consistent use and good timing. The clicker is a very specific and distinct sound and so is one of the most popular and easy to use. Folks use the "yes" word for many other things. *shrug*


----------



## Leslie

Feeding time at the zoo. If you thought I was exaggerating when I said Dempsey was lazy, look at this...he eats laying down! LOL.


----------



## Amyshojai

Hah! That's a great picture. *s*


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Great picture.

We decided to do the training at the store. We have decided to treat the barking and jumping at the door using the bed command, except we are using blanket. We moved Cooper's favorite blanket from next to the front door and put it in front of the linen closet. We have been sending them to blanket sporadically during the day and giving them treats. They are just figuring out where to go. We have done a few sessions were we have someone ring the doorbell with them on the blanket and we keep them there.

Now my entire family is here. The dogs have barely barked at any one. Cooper has growled a few times, corrected every time. You can tell when he is overwhelmed, his head drops and he slouches. I told the kids to not pet him when he looks like that because he is overwhelmed and needs quiet time. Normally he will go to his blanket and play with a toy and settle down.

So the training seems to be helping. The dogs get that we don't like the barking and jumping and have not needed correction.










Just cuz he is cute.


----------



## Jane917

Oh my, He is SO cute!


----------



## Amyshojai

Great progress! And that's an extree-speshul cute "human-pup."


----------



## Leslie

I decided to send Bonnie a very brief "Happy Holidays" note. I kept it short and to the point. My husband sent a few pictures.

We'll see if we hear back from her...

L


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Hope it goes well


----------



## Leslie

Cobbie, we sent that one, and this one too:










She'd have to have a cold, hard heart to resist those two faces! LOL.

L


----------



## Amyshojai

Sweeeeet!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

But Monday is meant to be an only dog


----------



## Lia Sebastian

A thread with 82 pages about a poodle . . . is my kind of thread.  Love all the photos of your pups.

I have a poodle myself, though he is a toy poodle. He's quite energetic and intelligent and spunky. I also have a Lhasa Apso/poodle mix, who can out-retrieve most retrievers.


----------



## Amyshojai

LOL Lia! You've entered the POOOOOODLE ZONE!

Well actually the pet-centric thread anyway. And my Magical-Dawg will retrieve until his tongue drags the dirt. *s* Fun stuff. Welcome! Love your furry pix.


----------



## Leslie

Speaking of better friends...we had a big night tonight and cleared a barrier (at least in my mind).

Ever since Monday chewed up the cushion on the loveseat a year ago, I've been nervous about leaving the dogs alone in the house when we go out. Usually we take them in the car but now it is winter and the weather is cold. 

Tonight, we had tickets to take the family to Beauty and the Beast with plans to go out to dinner before. Lance and Jocelyn came over with their dog Marli. All dogs went for a *very* long walk, we dog-proofed the kitchen, barricaded them in and headed out. We were gone for 5.5 hours.

We came home and...everything was fine. Hooray! They were thrilled to see us and acted like we had been gone for 2 weeks, but there was no damage to the furniture which was my biggest worry.

We have conquered letting dogs go outside (with the buried fence). Now maybe we can achieve "leaving the dogs home alone for short periods of time..." Everything is a process and baby steps. LOL.

L

PS, still no response back from Bonnie to the email I sent--which is fine.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Glad it went well. Cooper and Caya have reached run of the house stage. We close the bedroom doors but they have the rest of the house when we are out. 

Will you keep sending Bonnie updates after this year?


----------



## Amyshojai

That's terrific progress! 

We still confine Magic to the kitchen when we go out, more force of habit than fear of damage. Well, there is the situation with the cat teasing him--when we're home we can be sure nothing happens other than pestering and frustrated behavior on both sides. Wouldn't want to risk it if we weren't there.


----------



## Leslie

MamaProfCrash said:


> Will you keep sending Bonnie updates after this year?


I need to go back and look at the contract. I think she specified how long (and how frequently) we were supposed to send updates and pictures. I don't think this is realistically enforceable (is she going to take the dog away because we didn't send a picture?) but I like to do what I am supposed to do.

L


----------



## Leslie

I went and looked at the contract. We were supposed to send updates at 7 days (after getting Monday), 1 month, 3 months, 6 months, 9 months and 1 year. Then we are supposed to send "new, dated photographs, yearly."

We did all the required updates. So now I guess Bonnie will get a Christmas/New Year's picture and that will be it.

L


----------



## Amyshojai

Well, I admire Bonnie's dedication to seeing that the adoption works. *s* And not all families would be as dedicated to keeping to the agreement, either, as you have been.


----------



## Leslie

They had a Snowfest downtown this weekend and all the dogs got to participate. This was part of the long walk before leaving them alone in the house.


----------



## Amyshojai

Leslie, that looks like fun! Our typical Texas winter is brown.


----------



## Leslie

While surfing the news...










Bustling Colley Avenue in Norfolk, Va., lined with its shops and eateries, is clearly no wild jungle. But that didn't stop three 911 callers Tuesday from reporting that there was a lion on the loose roaming the streets, possibly rummaging for food.
Turns out, however, it was just one local business owner's friendly Labradoodle dog, named Charles the Monarch, whose fur coat is intentionally groomed to resemble nearby Old Dominion University's lion mascot.

"I go to Old Dominion University and our mascot is a lion and we have a local zoo right here also," Charles' owner, Natalie Painter, told ABCNews.com. "He was just roaming around. He does his own thing a lot of the time. He visits the locals on the street and walks on the sidewalk shop to shop. He was walking around, and he does look a lot like a lion. So I guess some concerned citizens thought there was a lion."

Upon hearing of the lion sightings, the police actually called the Virginia Zoo, making sure the lions were all in place, which they were. But apparently this isn't the first time the Norfolk Police Department has been alerted to a "lion" in the area.

"The callers all described the Labradoodle as a 'lion.' The dog is named Charles and has not been documented to hurt or bite anyone," Karen Parker-Chesson, the Norfolk Police Department public information officer, said.

Natalie's father, Daniel Painter, owns Daniel's Lawn and Garden Center on Colley Avenue, and often has Charles the Monarch at work with him. The dog is well-known around the community for his resemblance to the lion mascot, frequently making appearances at football tailgates and around campus.
"It happens all the time," Natalie Painter said. "It's really funny. I'm used to the attention but when I'm on campus, I'll bring him to roam around while I do homework outside and I see students and faculty running around with cameras after him. It's like he's in The Beatles.

"He's 4 years old. He's been a lion ever since we've had him. We always bring him to all the football games. He's a little local celebrity when it comes to football season, but it always catches people off guard."

A Labradoodle is a cross between a Labrador retriever and the standard or miniature poodle.

Charles, affectionately nicknamed "Labra-Lion," has established quite a reputation for himself, equipped with his own Facebook and Twitter pages.
And when asked how Charles the Monarch got his distinctive name, the answer was simple.

"We took a picture when he was on the porch one day," Painter said. "He had his snout up, and he just looked so majestic, so regal. So it just stuck.

"People are abbreviating it on Facebook, calling him 'CTM.' That's when you know you've made it."


----------



## Jane917

Cute story, but I am a bit concerned that the dog is left off leash and wandering in the streets.


----------



## Leslie

Jane917 said:


> Cute story, but I am a bit concerned that the dog is left off leash and wandering in the streets.


Good point, Jane. I hadn't thought of that.

L


----------



## Amyshojai

This story was also featured by Anderson Cooper last night on CNN on his "Ridicu-List" segment.


----------



## Leslie

This picture has had me cracking up all day...


----------



## Amyshojai

ROTFL! Well, a girl needs a soft place to plant her tush.


----------



## Jane917

Monday is just hoping to be an only dog by squishing the competition.


----------



## Amyshojai

It's a doggy massage, Monday's offering a hot compress.   Or is it a hot comr-ass? *ducking*


----------



## Leslie

Dempsey is too much of a gentleman to actually *sit* on Monday....LOL


----------



## Leslie

Amyshojai said:


> It's a doggy massage, Monday's offering a hot compress.  Or is it a hot comr-*ss? *ducking*





Jane917 said:


> Monday is just hoping to be an only dog by squishing the competition.





Amyshojai said:


> ROTFL! Well, a girl needs a soft place to plant her tush.


These are great! Thanks for the clever photo captions!

L


----------



## Leslie

I haven't read this book yet so I can't give it a review, but I downloaded it to my Kindle because it is free for this weekend. I just wanted to let folks know about it--maybe it is too radical (I don't know) but I thought since we have a community of rescuers here on the thread, folks might be interested.


----------



## Amyshojai

Nathan is a lightning rod, indeed.


----------



## Leslie

Amyshojai said:


> Nathan is a lightning rod, indeed.


Like I said, I haven't read the book--mostly, I wanted to let folks know it is available for free. If they hate it, easy enough to delete. The magic of Kindles!

L


----------



## Leslie

Happy Birthday to Monday, who is three years old today! She's off to be groomed (nice birthday present!). I'll try to get a picture of her when she gets home.

L


----------



## Leslie

Well, so much for a birthday grooming! The groomer's power just went out...LOL

L


----------



## Amyshojai

Leslie said:


> Well, so much for a birthday grooming! The groomer's power just went out...LOL
> 
> L


Monday's b-day wish came true! LOL!


----------



## Jane917

Happy Happy Birthday, Monday!


----------



## Leslie

Amyshojai said:


> Monday's b-day wish came true! LOL!


I have to give a lot of credit to Bonnie for this: Monday loves being groomed. Bonnie taught her well to be patient on the table and enjoy the experience.

L


----------



## Amyshojai

That's great. So much better for the dog and the people, rather than stressing over that "stranger" messing with the fur and nails and ears. *s*


----------



## mom2karen

On Monday, the 29th, National Geographic is showing "In The Womb: Dogs" which should be really good.  They use a mix of 4G ultrasound images and CGI to show the development of three dog breeds and wolf.  If you get that channel, it would be worth taping.  I think Karen has seen it already (we got a Netflix dvd with dogs, elephants and dolphins) but I didn't yet.  

As an aside, Karen is working on a presentation on canine fetal development for 4-H.  If anyone has suggestions for good books/websites for a 7th grader we'd love the suggestions.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thought the folks in this thread would be interested in one of the Kindle Daily Deals: 
 $1.99

This has wonderful reviews!


----------



## Linjeakel

I saw that, Betsy, and it sounds pretty good - but it's not on Kindle here in the UK.   

I clicked the link to register my interest though and it's not like I don't have a million other books to read while I wait....


----------



## Amyshojai

Sweet! I've heard great things about that book....so many books, so little time!


----------



## Pawz4me

I disliked that book intensely and passionately.  The author's a wonderful example of a horrible dog owner, IMHO.


----------



## Amyshojai

Pawz4me said:


> I disliked that book intensely and passionately. The author's a wonderful example of a horrible dog owner, IMHO.


Good to know. *crossing off my TBR list*


----------



## Leslie

Thanks for this input and this is why I love this thread! The book is available as a freebie through Prime lending which will give me the chance to read a chapter or two and decide if I like it. I did abandon *Friendly Fire* after a few chapters.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Pawz4me said:


> I disliked that book intensely and passionately. The author's a wonderful example of a horrible dog owner, IMHO.


Sorrry to hear that. I posted based on the aggregated reviews and the description.

Betsy


----------



## Pawz4me

Oh, I know plenty of dog people who really did like it.  Like most things, I suppose it depends on which parts of the book stand out in your mind.


----------



## Leslie

I know we are all pro-rescue and adoption on this thread. Interesting article and even more interesting comments that follow.

http://www.pressherald.com/news/Scarborough-pet-shop-closed-after-puppy-death.html


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Poor pup. Parvo is not a fun disease and is hard to get rid off. I had a friend who  fostered who had three puppies get parvo. One survived and she she was not allowed to foster puppies for a year after.


----------



## Amyshojai

Different breeds also can have different susceptibility. Dobies and Rotties seem more harshly affected, and of course, complicated with the other "bug" makes it even more lethal. Here's more than you want to know...

http://puppies.about.com/od/Puppy_Health/a/Puppy-Parvo.htm


----------



## Leslie

Good morning,

The pet store mentioned in the article below remains closed, and another dog has died. They are also investigating a third dog (dachsund) that died. Not a good situation. There was a big protest outside the store yesterday.

Meanwhile, for Monday and Dempsey, yesterday was vet day. They are both fine. Dempsey has gained 10 pounds since we got him last year. We need to slim him down a bit although the vet did say that this is the time of year when dogs are at their heaviest, due to being inside, weather, and not getting as much exercise. He should be able to lose some weight when we get him out to play more.

He tested positive for Erlichia, a tick-borne disease. Now he is on doxycyline for 2 weeks. He doesn't have any symptoms.

Monday hasn't gained an ounce. Her heart rate is 84 (normal for dogs at the vet is 100-120). He kept calling her a police dog, LOL (his idea of a lame joke indicating her good cardiovascular health).

L


----------



## Amyshojai

Ehrlichia can be devastating, so glad there aren't symptoms! The treatment usually works great. Magical-Dawg also is at his heaviest--85 pounds. Actually I believe some countries in Europe have Poodle police dogs. *s*


----------



## Leslie

Two seconds before this picture, Monday was happily sitting in the chair, watching the snow fall.










Two seconds later...










Notice that Dempsey had no interest in going outside and chasing squirrels!


----------



## Linjeakel

LOL - I'm with Dempsey - much better to be snuggled up in the warm!


----------



## Leslie

Bully sticks!

Monday loves bully sticks. I was buying them pretty regularly but about a year ago, the prices seemed to go through the roof so we haven't had any for awhile. Today I got an email from PetFlow--big bully stick sale (72% off). Prices are about $1 for a 6" stick. I stocked up and wanted to let others know about the sale in case you've been on a bully stick hunt like me.

http://www.petflow.com/product/Canine-Caviar/Buffalo-Stix

http://www.petflow.com/product/petflow/petflow-natural-bully-stick-6--dog-chew

I stocked up...

L


----------



## Linjeakel

Hey, Leslie - it must be about time for some new photos of Monday and Dempsey ....


----------



## Lee44

Since this is a dog lover's thread, I thought that I would share.  My Punkin, a chihuahua, 2 years old now, about the size of a Coke can, follows me around during the day, so I have placed little dog beds at the locations where I spend a lot of time (desk, table).  She takes the dog beds, which also contain her blankets, and "re-arranges the furniture" so that the dog bed is on my foot.  Then she settles in to go to sleep, or chew her toy, or other.  It's just so endearing.  I love dogs!

Thought that it would put a smile on your face!


----------



## Amyshojai

Lee44, that's priceless! I know that when my dog (or my cat) finally settles and sleeps with a paw/head on my lap, I'll do nearly anything not to disturb them.


----------



## Lee44

Amy and Cobbie, 

Sounds like you both have some amazing preciousness going on there too!  

Yes, the bed is sooooo much bigger than she is.  She moves her "furniture" around a lot.  She's also funny when she runs with her long dog toy.  You know the one that I think is on the Petco or PetSmart commercial.  It's a dog but it looks like a long hot dog.  It's bigger than she is, but she runs with it as fast as she can.  So funny!


----------



## Amyshojai

I know that toy...yes, looks like a long sausage thingy. Magic has an "inch worm" stuffed toy with a squeaker at both ends that he loves to grab and shake/kill.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Caya and Cooper are loving life right now. Well, kind of. They are doing a good job with Lucas although Caya is jealous. But she loves meal time. Lucas is figuring out finger food so some ends up on the floor. We take away the finger food when intentionally drops it on the floor with a "no" and stopped that. But nine months is nine months so a lot ends up on the floor. I am giving them the left over purees. I make them at home so I know what is in them. Cooper doesn't seem to handle them well so he gets a dog biscuit instead.


----------



## Amyshojai

MamaProfCrash said:


> Caya and Cooper are loving life right now. Well, kind of. They are doing a good job with Lucas although Caya is jealous. But she loves meal time. Lucas is figuring out finger food so some ends up on the floor. We take away the finger food when intentionally drops it on the floor with a "no" and stopped that. But nine months is nine months so a lot ends up on the floor. I am giving them the left over purees. I make them at home so I know what is in them. Cooper doesn't seem to handle them well so he gets a dog biscuit instead.


What fun! That's a great way for dogs to discover that wonderful "benefit" to them being around babies. *s*


----------



## Leslie

Leslie said:


> *MONDAY IS HERE!!!*​
> And Bonnie has left. The "transition meeting" took 2 hours and I felt like I got scolded once or twice, but it all basically went very well. I paid the adoption fee -- Bonnie said, "I've put about $450 into her at the vet," and so I wrote a check for $550 which was in the budget for us. We reviewed all the instructions, her feeding, her meds, the separation anxiety protocol and a bunch of other things. We walked around outside and got more instructions. Bonnie, her husband, and Java (one of Bonnie's poodles) left and we began to settle down into Monday's new life.
> 
> Tony made lunch and Monday mostly stayed on her blanket next to me while we ate. Then Monday peed (in the house) but it was on a rug right next to the door so she might have been giving off signals that she needed to go which we didn't pick up on. It was a crappy rug so we weren't upset with the peeing. Then we took her for a walk and she pooped while we were walking, which we took as a good sign! Now we are back home. Tony and Hannah have headed off to the store. Monday is in her crate with the towel covering the door (her sign to be in the crate). She's making a few anxious noises but nothing too severe and I'm sitting right here just a few feet away.
> 
> Our first pictures, taken just minutes ago:


Tuesday, April 9th was Monday's two year anniversary of being with us. Thank goodness for this thread--I would never have figured out the date otherwise! Two years in, she's a terrific pet and we love having her with us. I have to say "terrific" with a caveat--she would not be the ideal pet for many people. She is hyper--whether I'd go all the way to saying ADHD (which Bonnie said) I'm not sure but she does get wound up and has a hard time with self-calming. She needs help to settle down. But once we figured that out and learned how to help her, things got easier.

Dempsey has also made a huge difference. Monday gets bored very, very easily (she's smart and it shows in instant boredom. Her mind is constantly busy). Having a friend to play with keeps her occupied and active (and means we don't have to be playing with her every minute). She is also a very high energy dog and needs a tremendous amount of activity every day. Being at work and having two other dogs to interact with helps to meet her energy needs.

Monday acts like a big toddler. LOL. She's 3 yrs 3 months old and technically still in puppyhood (which can last until a dog is 4 yrs, I am told). I am wondering if she'll change or if this is who she is. Time will tell.

Things Bonnie told us that are true: she's smart; she's busy, busy, busy; she gets bored; she's happiest when she has a job to do; she is very sweet and affectionate; she gets along well with other dogs.

Things Bonnie told us that are not true: she has a sensitive stomach; she is gluten intolerant; she needs to eat special food; she should be an only dog.

Things I would change about her: her counter surfing habit. Monday is absolutely obsessed with any sort of food on the counter. I don't know that we can train this habit out of her. I've learned to never leave anything out unattended but my husband hasn't. For example, if he is putting leftovers away, he'll leave the open Tupperware on the counter while he goes to the pantry to put the dirty pan in the sink (our kitchen sink is not in the kitchen). In two seconds, Monday has the food out of the Tupperware and into her stomach. I keep telling him it is easier for him to change rather than Monday, but he hasn't figured that out yet.

She is also obsessed with any sort of food in the car, ie, we can't leave her alone with groceries. The amazing (funny) thing is that she doesn't eat indiscriminately. She searches for the special treat (like a steak) and eats that while ignoring bread, vegetables, cheese and so on. This lesson we've learned so it doesn't happen anymore but we were a little amazed at just how cunning and clever she is.

Going back through email, I am reminded again that Bonnie never replied to our Christmas message so I am not going to write her with an anniversary update. I think I've done my due diligence in that department.

Happy Rescue Day to Monday!

L


----------



## Leslie




----------



## Amyshojai

Leslie said:


>


AMEN! Happy Gotcha Day, Monday!


----------



## Leslie

Okay dog lovers, can someone tell me what sort of dog Hugh is walking here in New York City?


----------



## Amyshojai

That's a Frenchie! Although the ears are a bit short. French Bulldog.


french bulldog by amyshojai, on Flickr


----------



## Jane917

Leslie said:


> Okay dog lovers, can someone tell me what sort of dog Hugh is walking here in New York City?


French Bulldog! Dang, Amy beat me to it!


----------



## Amyshojai

LOL! They're such little characters!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Hey, I knew that one!   

Betsy


----------



## Andra

Happy Anniversary to Monday!!  I'm glad she has found her forever home


----------



## Leslie

And this week, April 23rd to be exact, is Dempsey's one year anniversary of arriving to live with us. In contrast to Bonnie, the Brittany rescue people are not nearly as zealous about keeping in touch and offering opinions post-adoption. LOL. He's turned out to be a fine pet and great companion for Monday. Before he arrived I was worried about his energy level but that has turned out to be a non-issue--if anything, he is in the subset of lazy Brittanys. Probably my least favorite thing (and I knew this going in) is that he sheds, a lot. But that is easily taken care of with a vacuum cleaner. He's sweet, very loyal, and gives us that, "Thank you for getting me out of that shelter" look on a regular basis. I think he knows his life took a turn for the better a year ago. Monday, on the other hand seems a little oblivious to that fact but then, she was never in a shelter and was always with people (even if she was crated for many hours a day while in Bonnie's care).

In honor of Monday's and Dempsey's anniversaries, I'll suggest this book:



I actually haven't read (listened) to it yet but it is next on my Audible list. However, my husband did listen to it and said it was very interesting. I am looking forward to hearing it. I found out about it from Nog Dog's signature book bar here at Kindleboards.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie,

we want pics!!!

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

In this picture, he looks like the saddest dog in the world, but he really isn't...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

He doesn't look like the saddest dog in the world, he looks like the most comfortable dog in the world.

Betsy


----------



## Linjeakel

I agree with Betsy - that looks like blissed out contentment to me! 

You have two very lovely dogs, Leslie, and I think you should be proud of the job you've done with them - the way they've turned out is as much down to you and your care, as it is to their temperaments.


----------



## Amyshojai

The only way he could be happier is if someone was hand-feeding him treats!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

it's been a while since I've seen a pic of Dempsey. He does look very contented.


----------



## Leslie

Notice he is on the famous loveseat that needed to be reupholstered after Monday chewed up the cushion.   Although I am not 100% happy with the fabric (it does feel synthetic) it has turned out to be perfect for where we have it and where it is mostly a dog sleeping area. Sigh....

L


----------



## Andra

Happy Anniversary to Dempsey!!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

I came across this recipe that I want to try when I have a few ripe bananas on hand:

Dog Ice Cream

32 oz plain yogurt
1 cup peanut butter
3 ripe bananas, mashed

Blend all together. Pour into an ice cube tray and freeze. Tasty treats for dogs on a hot summer day.

L


----------



## Leslie

Has anyone heard of BarkBox? I've received several e-mails with discount coupons so I decided to give it a try. This is one of those businesses where they want you to sign up for regular deliveries every month--I opted for a one-time delivery to check it out. Normal price is $19/mo and I had a $10 coupon so I paid $9. You get the choice of small, medium, or large dog--obviously, I went for the large dog box. It arrived today:










Very nicely packed, with little inserts and special packing paper. The box included: 1) a Kong that looks like an eggplant--cute, but it's from PlanetDog.com, right here in Portland. Talk about bringing coals to Newcastle!: 2) a pig femur bone from Barkworthies; 3) meaty treats from Loving Pets; and 4) vegan treats from a bakery in New York City (boccesbakery.com).

We've given them a few of the vegan treats which seem popular. The big bone looks tasty but we have to figure out how to divide between two dogs. The Kong is cute and I am sure will be used, plus I am sure the last batch of treats will be popular.

Overall recommendation: cute box, nicely packed, and at $9, a good deal. Not sure it would be worth a $19/every month investment though.

Has anyone else gotten a BarkBox? Thoughts?

L


----------



## Jane917

Leslie said:


> Has anyone heard of BarkBox? I've received several e-mails with discount coupons so I decided to give it a try. This is one of those businesses where they want you to sign up for regular deliveries every month--I opted for a one-time delivery to check it out. Normal price is $19/mo and I had a $10 coupon so I paid $9. You get the choice of small, medium, or large dog--obviously, I went for the large dog box. It arrived today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nicely packed, with little inserts and special packing paper. The box included: 1) a Kong that looks like an eggplant--cute, but it's from PlanetDog.com, right here in Portland. Talk about bringing coals to Newcastle!: 2) a pig femur bone from Barkworthies; 3) meaty treats from Loving Pets; and 4) vegan treats from a bakery in New York City (boccesbakery.com).
> 
> We've given them a few of the vegan treats which seem popular. The big bone looks tasty but we have to figure out how to divide between two dogs. The Kong is cute and I am sure will be used, plus I am sure the last batch of treats will be popular.
> 
> Overall recommendation: cute box, nicely packed, and at $9, a good deal. Not sure it would be worth a $19/every month investment though.
> 
> Has anyone else gotten a BarkBox? Thoughts?
> 
> L


Where did you get the coupon? Jane


----------



## Leslie

Jane917 said:


> Where did you get the coupon? Jane


Good question. I think I saw it on Facebook. They ship once a month on the 15th of the month. If you order after the 10th, you have to wait a month. I think I ordered mine on April 12th, so I've been waiting awhile for this to come.

L


----------



## Amyshojai

Yes, I've heard of BarkBox, a number of the pet bloggers have talked about this. 

I'm just home from BlogPaws (pet bloggers social networking conference) and have a suitcase full of dog and kitty "swag." The Magical-Dawg and Seren-Kitty are in heaven!


----------



## Leslie

It is thundering outside, although not raining. I think the storm might pass us by. But the noise is very Rip Van Winkle-esque...LOL. Dempsey doesn't like fireworks, guns, or thunder so he has taken up his protective position:










If you look very closely you can see the edge of one paw and the end of his tail. Somehow he has managed to squeeze himself under the chaise here on the porch. Meanwhile, Monday is running around and having a fine time chasing balls out in the yard. Thunder doesn't bother her!

L


----------



## Amyshojai

Awww....poor Demsey, that's not good for a "gun dog."


----------



## Leslie

Amyshojai said:


> Awww....poor Demsey, that's not good for a "gun dog."


I suspect that is the reason he was given up to the shelter when he was 4 months old. 

L


----------



## Leslie

We have his thundershirt, if we need it, but Monday and Dempsey really don't like wearing them--although they calm down when we put them on. I also think they are hot to wear and it is humid right now, so not very comfortable.

L


----------



## Tripp

This made me think about next week.  Besides a Thundershirt, what would everyone recommend for keeping my poochies calm during the fireworks on the 4th?  They are legal here and Cooper goes crazy barking, etc and Belle hides and barks.


----------



## Amyshojai

Tripp said:


> This made me think about next week. Besides a Thundershirt, what would everyone recommend for keeping my poochies calm during the fireworks on the 4th? They are legal here and Cooper goes crazy barking, etc and Belle hides and barks.


Quite a few tips here: 
http://puppies.about.com/od/BehaviorProblems/a/Scary-Noises.htm


----------



## Leslie

Wow! No posts on this thread since last June! Obviously Monday and Dempsey have settled into life here chez nous and I don't need to talk about them all the time anymore. LOL.

Monday had her 4th birthday a few weeks ago (Jan 20) and Dempsey's 3rd is coming up soon--around Feb 20th (need to go look it up). For a birthday present, I ordered them some Swedish puzzles, on a recommendation from an acquaintance.

They sell the puzzles at Amazon but I actually found it was cheaper to buy the 3-pak from Nina Ottosson and have them sent from Sweden. They arrived in about a week.

http://www.shop.nina-ottosson.com/all-products/3-iq-games-wood-level-2-3-advanced.html

Monday likes to play with them (actually, she gets a little frantic but in an okay way). She'll get the treats out but she is so busy working on the next door to open or knob to move, she ignores the treat. Dempsey lurks behind her, snatching the treats as she opens the drawer (or whatever). They are sort of funny to watch.

I have discovered it is best to bring these out for about 10 minutes of playtime. The dogs need to be watched but since they are fun to watch, that's not an issue.

These are good for winter when we have more time inside and dogs have cabin fever. Even just 10 minutes on a puzzle seems to burn off excess energy. Mental stimulation, I guess!

L


----------



## Jane917

Thanks for bringing this thread forward. I have been thinking lately that we need an update. Any cozy pictures?


----------



## Leslie

Here is Monday playing with her Turbo puzzle:


----------



## Leslie

I think people remember that I learned how to make jam in my bread machine. I became the mad canner and ended up with a fantastic inventory that I could send to friends and family as Christmas gifts. Note to all: I am not sure I saved any money doing it this way but I had fun with the process. We had a package packing Saturday back in November and Monday was an able assistant:


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Monday is so like a person. It's good to see a picture of her.


----------



## Leslie

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Monday is so like a person. It's good to see a picture of her.


Monday is like a person--it is amazing to have such a smart dog. I wish she could talk!

I went back to the beginning of this thread and read about 10 pages or so (not the whole thing). I asked good questions back then and got a ton of advice. Things I've learned--from Kboards friends and our own experience...

1. Bonnie was a control freak. I am glad we have eased away. I realized we didn't send her an update at Christmas or any pictures and there was no blowback. I think that link is severed, which is fine. Monday belongs to us.
2. We are still going to the groomer I found back in 2011 and she is great. She grooms in her home, gives me Saturday appointments for a full year, and is crazy about Monday. Monday likes going for grooming--she usually knows what is going on since she is in my car with me--and I think she knows the route. This is one smart dog!
3. Poodles are smart. 
4. Food--we've stayed with Merrick and that seems to be fine. I just buy the same thing month-to-month and the dogs are happy with it. Chester eats from a bowl. Monday likes to scatter her food out of the bowl across the floor and then eat it. We also give her Kongs. Food needs to be interesting for Monday.
5. Routines are important. Both dogs like their routine and when it gets disrupted, they get agitated--Monday more than Dempsey. But now we know this and can anticipate/plan for it.
6. Crates are not part of our life. We tried it with both of them and they made it pretty clear they could live crate-free. It works--probably in large part because they are not home alone during the day. 
7. The electric fence--which we were requested to get in order to adopt Dempsey--has made a huge difference. We can open the door and let the dogs out! With two larg-ish dogs this makes a big difference. What we have learned: a) they know when they have their electric collars on vs. not--if we let them out without their electric collars they run outside of the yard (well, Monday does. Dempsey stays behind). b) it has been a calming factor, for them and us. Note to anyone reading this: we never leave them outside unsupervised. We're always here watching them. In the summer it is in/out in/out but I am on the back porch watching them. In the winter, it is more like 15 minutes outside, then in.
8. Melatonin is good stuff--3 mg every evening makes a difference and helps dogs settle down. My husband didn't believe so for a long time, but now he realizes it makes a difference.
9. Dog training is helpful. It was really useful with Monday, less so with Dempsey, but I think we had already learned a bunch of stuff that we could use. If we hadn't adopted Dempsey, we might've done more with agility training for Monday.
10. Monday likes having a dog companion. Dempsey, on the other hand, is crazy about Monday. She is such a diva. He licks her feet!
11. Monday and Sootie (the cat) have finally reached an agreement on life together. The cat has regrown all her hair (thankfully).

I may think of more but that's it for this minute!

L


----------



## Amyshojai

Oh, this is so much fun to hear about the fur-kids! I, too, wondered how they were doing. The puzzle toys sound fantastic and love it that the cat has finally re-grown fur. 

We've a new kitty here (as of last week) so I may start a thread re: that interesting development. *s* Monday and Dempsey were so lucky to find you!


----------



## Leslie

Ally, a standard poodle, came in second at the Westminster Dog Show last night. Some tidbits I found about Ally:



> A standard poodle named Ally won in the non-sporting group. It was the 29th win for a standard poodle in that group. No other breed has more victories in their respective group.
> 
> Ally, the standard poodle, is 5 years old and competing in her last show before retirement. Grooming her takes three to four hours, and Tim Brazier, her handler, said she's "quite snooty - she chooses who she's going to associate with."
> 
> Of Ally's preparations for the final, Brazier, of Seattle, said: "Just the usual drill - she's an old pro. She's got it nailed down."


I haven't been able to find a picture yet...I'll keep looking.

L


----------



## Leslie

Here's Ally--I have to say, she is opposite in every way from Monday! The only similarities between these two is the fact that both their names end in "Y"!


----------



## Linjeakel

I'm sure she's a lovely dog but I have to say that I don't care for the way poodles in particular are primped and shaved and what-have-you for showing. I think Monday looks far more attractive and more natural in appearance, even though she has to be groomed herself to look like that.

Interesting that the white furred poodle, like a polar bear, appears to be black-skinned. Nature's a funny thing.


----------



## Nancy Beck

Linjeakel said:


> I'm sure she's a lovely dog but I have to say that I don't care for the way poodles in particular are primped and shaved and what-have-you for showing. I think Monday looks far more attractive and more natural in appearance, even though she has to be groomed herself to look like that.
> 
> Interesting that the white furred poodle, like a polar bear, appears to be black-skinned. Nature's a funny thing.


I agree. The poor dog! Having to be made all "foo-foo" because of some silly standards or whatever.


----------



## Leslie

Which reminds me of this cartoon...


----------



## NogDog

Supposedly the fancy-schmancy "puff-ball" cut they give poodles for shows is derived from an actual working cut from when they were used in hunting, leaving more fur around parts of the body that most needed insulation/protection when diving into ponds and marshes or pushing through heavy brush, while cutting it back where not needed. Whether the hunters actually took it to such extremes, I don't know.


----------



## Amyshojai

The traditional hunting poodle, via a 1600s painting. Changed a little bit, don't you think?


----------



## Leslie

That doesn't even look like a poodle but only because I've never seen one with two different colors like that...but I am not an expert!

L


----------



## Amyshojai

Oh yes, there are parti poodles in two colors, very striking. But agreed, this doesn't look like modern poodles. Some examples:


----------



## Pawz4me

Google "parti-colored poodles" or "multi-colored poodles" and you'll see plenty.  It's considered a disqualification for the show ring.  But in taking a quick look at what appear to be some fairly good breeders' websites, it seems that parti-coloring was common and very acceptable in the breed long ago, and somewhere over the years it was arbitrarily decided that solid colors were preferable.


----------



## Leslie

Yesterday we went to the vet for the annual check-up. Hard to believe that Monday has been with us 3 years and Chester for 2! Time flies. 

Vet report: Monday is perfect in every way. Perfect weight, perfect eyes, perfect teeth, perfect heart rate. She also has a perfect temperament once you learn to live with her quirks. LOL.

Dempsey: a little chubby at 66 pounds (but he hasn't gained weight since last year so at least we are holding steady). Strangely chewed down lower teeth (he came to us with those--I think from being in a crate so long, he must've chewed on the bars or something) but otherwise a fine, happy dog.

The cat goes to the vet on April 5th. Her hair has all grown back--I think life is finally settling down to normal for all the furry residents of our household.

L


----------



## Amyshojai

Three years?! Wow...time does fly. So glad all the fur-kids are happy and healthy. I feel like I know all of them, based on the updates and pictures. *s*


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Glad to hear all is well with yur furr kids. Amazing how quickly the time flies and how important they are to the family structure.

Caya weighed in at 55 pounds so we cut her to one cup of dog food a day. She has dropped three pounds but has been trying to eat Cooper's food lately. Cooper being a bit of a wuss indoors lets her. Given that he is 59 pounds and skinny as a rail we are now supervising meals and have moved their bowls apart. I think most of Caya's weight gain came from the Little Man learning how to eat and enjoying feeding the dogs. We have now moved so that the dogs are not allowed near the high chair and are taking Little Man's food away after a second food drop. He gets one warning and then his meal is done. He is old enough to understand "If you drop your food you must be done eating so we will take your meal away." Since there is no pouting or crying when his dinner goes away, we are taking the food drops as a sign that he is done eating.

Caya misses the days when Little Man could get away with flying food. You can see it in her eyes....


----------



## Amyshojai

LOL Ah yes, the "baby benefit" for dogs.


----------



## Leslie

Happy Easter everyone,

I thought today (April 20) was the day Monday arrived but I went back in this thread and realized I was 11 days off--it was April 9, 2011! Time flies. Dempsey's arrival anniversary is coming up--that was supposed to be today or tomorrow but got pushed back by a week due to his unexpected week in Indianapolis.

Three years in (hard to believe--three years!) Monday is doing great. She is a happy dog. She has her quirks but we've learned most of them so we manage just fine. Her worst habit is that she is obsessed by food on the counter or table so we have to be very careful about keeping things out of reach or just staying close. Yesterday my husband had a plate of hotdogs ready for the grill. He went into the other room for 2 seconds and she immediately zoomed over and snatched a hotdog off the plate (which I managed to rescue). It's not like she even thinks about it--she is just hard-wired to snatch food when it is available on the counter. Except for that, she is fine.

Jocelyn is thinking about taking her for a Canine Good Citizen class next month, which would be great. That was the next class on our list but we got sidetracked from training when Dempsey arrived.

As a blue poodle, we heard that Monday would "fade" from being very black and that is happening. Lots of gray hairs appearing all over and her skin isn't blue anymore. 

I thought about sending Bonnie an update--haven't decided yes or no. We haven't been in touch for awhile and maybe it's better not to open that can of worms. On the other hand, she might like an update. Thoughts?

L


----------



## Jane917

Leslie said:


> I thought about sending Bonnie an update--haven't decided yes or no. We haven't been in touch for awhile and maybe it's better not to open that can of worms. On the other hand, she might like an update. Thoughts?
> 
> L


Even though Bonnie had some strange (to us) perceptions about Monday's behaviors, she was truly concerned about her going to the right home. I think she would be thrilled to get an update and find out what a great rescue Monday has been. Jane


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I am sure she would be happy to hear how Monday is doing. Hopefully it won't open the can of worms that you mention but it is a possibility.


----------



## Tripp

So, what did you decide?  Did you contact Bonnie?


----------



## Leslie

Tripp said:


> So, what did you decide? Did you contact Bonnie?


Not yet. I am still debating. It's been a busy two weeks and now I am in Phoenix. If I had a great picture right at hand I might write her while I am here. However, this one makes it look like we make her live outside and ignore her, while she patiently waits for us to pay attention. LOL. As if!!!


----------



## Tripp

Oh, that one is so funny.  But I agree, probably not the best one to send Bonnie.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Four years ago today we adopted Caya. She is curled up on the bed with her head on my pillow. She has seen the arrival of Cooper and is dealing with the arrival of our first child. She is doing great with both. We love our little pup even after we caught her eating whatever she pulled down from the counter.


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone,

Well, Jocelyn decided not to do the Canine Good Citizen (too much going on in her life). That's fine. However, we have a young woman coming to the house once a week to do some training and refreshing which has actually been very good for both dogs.

One thing that Michelle thinks is that Dempsey is not a pure Brittany! She says he is too big (60 lbs), his bone structure is stockier than a Brittany, plus he's not as active as Brittanys that she has known. The thing is, he looks exactly like a Brittany, so what else could he be? LOL.

I am debating buying a Furminator for brushing him. Has anyone used one of these? Reviews?

L


----------



## Jane917

Leslie said:


> Good morning everyone,
> 
> Well, Jocelyn decided not to do the Canine Good Citizen (too much going on in her life). That's fine. However, we have a young woman coming to the house once a week to do some training and refreshing which has actually been very good for both dogs.
> 
> One thing that Michelle thinks is that Dempsey is not a pure Brittany! She says he is too big (60 lbs), his bone structure is stockier than a Brittany, plus he's not as active as Brittanys that she has known. The thing is, he looks exactly like a Brittany, so what else could he be? LOL.
> 
> I am debating buying a Furminator for brushing him. Has anyone used one of these? Reviews?
> 
> L


I have a Furminator somewhere that I used on my golden retriever. BTW, I agree with your trainer that Dempsey is not 100% Brittany. He is too big and too calm. Maybe you could do DNA testing? ;0


----------



## MamaProfCrash

We have a furminator and it works great. We don't use it frequently enough but they work great.

Caya's DNA test came back chihuahua, American Eskimo Dog, and mastiff. The vets and our friend who is a vet thik she is beagle and Australian Shepherd. 

I would just say that he is a Brittany and be fine with that.


----------



## Leslie

I am reading many reviews that say they sell counterfeit Furminators on Amazon. Anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## Leslie

After reading all the negative reviews, I decided to go to PetLife and buy an authentic Furminator for $64.99. Ack! Let's hope it makes a difference on hairy Dempsey!

L


----------



## MamaProfCrash

We bought ours at pet smart. Pulled a ton of fur off of Cooper yesterday.


----------



## Leslie

Well, it's been awhile since we have posted to this thread!

Dempsey just had his 4th birthday (somewhere around Feb 10) and seems as happy as ever. If anyone else wants to share stories, please do!

L


----------



## Jane917

Leslie said:


> Well, it's been awhile since we have posted to this thread!
> 
> Dempsey just had his 4th birthday (somewhere around Feb 10) and seems as happy as ever. If anyone else wants to share stories, please do!
> 
> L


I was just thinking of Dempsey and Monday yesterday, realizing I had not heard about them in a while. Jack (now 6) and Kona (now 7) are at the boarding kennel today. We are heading out soon to for a week of house hunting in Portland. Of course, accessibility for the dogs is a #1 priority.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie, thought of you when we were at Bark in the Park in San Diego last Sunday--the people behind us had two standard poodles who are therapy dogs.
















Bark in the Park is an event at the Spreckles Organ Pavillion in Balboa Park as a a benefit for the Humane Society. People are encouraged to bring their dogs and walk them across the stage as Carol Williams, the civic organist, plays the outdoor organ.









Betsy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie said:


> After reading all the negative reviews, I decided to go to PetLife and buy an authentic Furminator for $64.99. Ack! Let's hope it makes a difference on hairy Dempsey!
> 
> L


How did the Furminator go over with Dempsey?

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Betsy the Quilter said:


> How did the Furminator go over with Dempsey?
> 
> Betsy


The Furminator works great. We are out of Furminator season right now but when the weather gets warm (if it ever gets warm) it will be put into use again!

Thanks for those great poodle pictures, too! Monday is smart enough to be a therapy dog, but I don't know that she's patient enough....LOL.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

The poodles were very quiet and good and sweet.  I think of Monday every time I see a standard poodle.

I have a friend with a long haired dog--going to mention the Furminator to him.

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Monday is sweet, that's for sure. Good--most of the time. Quiet--not so much! But we've learned her rhythms and it all works for us.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I'm so glad she found the right home!  I'd love to meet her!

Betsy


----------



## Amyshojai

I always love to read these updates! Glad the Furminator worked for you. With Magical-Dawg we'd be adrift in German Shepherd fuzz without it.


----------



## Leslie

Just checking in and reviving this thread!

Betsy--based on your pictures, I had the groomer trim Monday's pom-pom a little further back on her head, so for the past few months she has had a forehead! We can also see her eyebrows and eyelashes. I like the look.

Sometime late last summer, Tony cut the wire for the invisible fence. It took the dogs a week or two to figure out it wasn't working anymore. LOL. In the winter, it wasn't much of a problem but since the weather has gotten warm, they have taken to running off. So I put my foot down and said, "Fix the fence this weekend!" It helps that it was my birthday and I can demand things. The job is 90% done--he found the area of the break and just needs to replace about 10' of wire--which will happen tomorrow morning. Then we put up the little flags and begin the job of retraining them to the fence. It will be nice to be able to open the door and let them out again.

That's all our dog news for this moment!

L


----------



## Leslie

Leslie said:


> *MONDAY IS HERE!!!*​
> And Bonnie has left. The "transition meeting" took 2 hours and I felt like I got scolded once or twice, but it all basically went very well. I paid the adoption fee -- Bonnie said, "I've put about $450 into her at the vet," and so I wrote a check for $550 which was in the budget for us. We reviewed all the instructions, her feeding, her meds, the separation anxiety protocol and a bunch of other things. We walked around outside and got more instructions. Bonnie, her husband, and Java (one of Bonnie's poodles) left and we began to settle down into Monday's new life.
> 
> Tony made lunch and Monday mostly stayed on her blanket next to me while we ate. Then Monday peed (in the house) but it was on a rug right next to the door so she might have been giving off signals that she needed to go which we didn't pick up on. It was a crappy rug so we weren't upset with the peeing. Then we took her for a walk and she pooped while we were walking, which we took as a good sign! Now we are back home. Tony and Hannah have headed off to the store. Monday is in her crate with the towel covering the door (her sign to be in the crate). She's making a few anxious noises but nothing too severe and I'm sitting right here just a few feet away.
> 
> Our first pictures, taken just minutes ago:


Wow--just checking in! I know we were near Monday's adoption date, but I missed the actual day. So here we are, 5 years on, she is doing great--getting a little grey around the ears (which blue poodles do). She is outside running around so I don't have a picture right now, but I will try to get one in the next few days.

For a general update: 1) Monday is happy; 2) Dempsey is happy; 3) I haven't communicated with Bonnie in awhile; 4) they still eat Merrick dog food; and 5) most important of all--we have a happy household of rescue pets.

L


----------



## Amyshojai

Blast from the past! So glad all the furry ones (and 2 leggeds) are well.


----------



## Jane917

Amyshojai said:


> Blast from the past! So glad all the furry ones (and 2 leggeds) are well.


Thanks for this memory. What a long way Monday has come!


----------



## Leslie

Jane917 said:


> Thanks for this memory. What a long way Monday has come!


She really has. She is a happy, active dog. Slightly manic but we have learned to live with her quirks. But beyond that, she is very loving, very sweet, and very smart. I actually think think the manic part is because she is so smart. She gets frustrated having only a dog brain and no other way to communicate. We work very hard to understand what she is telling us, but it is a challenge.

L


----------



## MamaProfCrash

It is the quirks that make her extra special. I am thrilled that she was able to rescue your family and help you find even more joy in life. She deserves an extra treat or two for doing such a good job.


----------



## Leslie

Leslie said:


> I think he's moved in...


Four years ago yesterday/today--Dempsey arrived and was settling in. Time flies! He is happy dog. He and Monday get along great. The only thing I would change (and we are trying but not successful yet) is that he jumps on us--Tony and me. He doesn't jump on people coming to the door or strangers, just us. I think it is almost a case he wants to tell us happy he is being here and has no other way to express it. Unfortunately, at 65 lbs he is a little big for jumping.

He and Monday are outside right now, running around and enjoying the early spring weather. Dempsey has already started work on excavating his tunnel to China, out behind the lilac bush...

Dog rescue is great!

L


----------



## Jane917

Leslie said:


> Four years ago yesterday/today--Dempsey arrived and was settling in. Time flies! He is happy dog. He and Monday get along great. The only thing I would change (and we are trying but not successful yet) is that he jumps on us--Tony and me. He doesn't jump on people coming to the door or strangers, just us. I think it is almost a case he wants to tell us happy he is being here and has no other way to express it. Unfortunately, at 65 lbs he is a little big for jumping.
> 
> He and Monday are outside right now, running around and enjoying the early spring weather. Dempsey has already started work on excavating his tunnel to China, out behind the lilac bush...
> 
> Dog rescue is great!
> 
> L


We can't break Kona from jumping up either. Must be a Brittany thing.


----------



## Amyshojai

Jumping up...ah yes. It's a normal dog thing...trying to reach your face to lick in a proper "dog" greeting (also way to show deference). And because it's normal, it's really hard to stop.    Teaching a contradictory greeting behavior (to "sit" or run get a toy when you come home) is one way to deal with it.

Love that Monday and Dempsey are such great friends.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Caya and Cooper jump. It is a dog thing.


----------



## Leslie

Okay--dog food.

We've been feeding Monday and Dempsey Merrick dog food (dry, not canned) since the day Monday arrived. We fed them one version of Merrick and that was discontinued so we switched to Merrick chicken, rice, and pea which we've been feeding them for several years. They have done fine with it--maintained their weight, have nice small poops, good teeth, etc. I wouldn't consider a change except...

I read Merrick had been sold to another company (Nestle? Can't remember.) I just ordered two bags of food (I order two 30 lb bags from Amazon, every 4 weeks or so) and they are taking forever to get here. The chicken was out of stock so I ordered lamb (1 bag)--it is due to arrive tomorrow but it has taken 10 days. This is making me think they are discontinuing the flavor/line--I went through the same thing when the other flavor was discontinued.

So I am wondering if I need to be thinking about another brand of dog food. I pay ~$52/bag for the Merrick so it would be nice to stay in that price range. I want something that is made in the USA, doesn't get recalled, and doesn't make dogs sick. And, I would like to be able to order it from Amazon (ideally) although I would use another company if the shipping is fast and there are not shipping charges.

I look forward to recommendations from my fellow dog owners!

L


----------



## Jane917

Leslie said:


> Okay--dog food.
> 
> We've been feeding Monday and Dempsey Merrick dog food (dry, not canned) since the day Monday arrived. We fed them one version of Merrick and that was discontinued so we switched to Merrick chicken, rice, and pea which we've been feeding them for several years. They have done fine with it--maintained their weight, have nice small poops, good teeth, etc. I wouldn't consider a change except...
> 
> I read Merrick had been sold to another company (Nestle? Can't remember.) I just ordered two bags of food (I order two 30 lb bags from Amazon, every 4 weeks or so) and they are taking forever to get here. The chicken was out of stock so I ordered lamb (1 bag)--it is due to arrive tomorrow but it has taken 10 days. This is making me think they are discontinuing the flavor/line--I went through the same thing when the other flavor was discontinued.
> 
> So I am wondering if I need to be thinking about another brand of dog food. I pay ~$52/bag for the Merrick so it would be nice to stay in that price range. I want something that is made in the USA, doesn't get recalled, and doesn't make dogs sick. And, I would like to be able to order it from Amazon (ideally) although I would use another company if the shipping is fast and there are not shipping charges.
> 
> I look forward to recommendations from my fellow dog owners!
> 
> L


Funny you should bring this up. We have been talking about changing dog food too. We have been buying the Kirkland Signature brand from Costco. It always seems to rank high in the lists we read. However, both dogs have pretty bad breath. Have you ever looked at chewy.com? It has home delivery with free shipping. Many many brands to chose from.


----------



## Leslie

Thanks for the link to chewy.com, Jane! They have Merrick dog food AND Enzadent chews (always hard to find and both dogs are crazy about these). I set up an autoship order to receive both on a 6 week interval. We'll see how this goes....

I did get a good discount (20%) for my first autoship order, so that was a bonus.

L


----------



## desilu

Merrick has been acquired by Purina. I no longer feed it. I'm using Fromm, which is available from Chewy.com, too. It's a high quality food and many of my golden retriever friends are feeding it with good results.


----------



## desilu

Jane917 said:


> Funny you should bring this up. We have been talking about changing dog food too. We have been buying the Kirkland Signature brand from Costco. It always seems to rank high in the lists we read. However, both dogs have pretty bad breath. Have you ever looked at chewy.com? It has home delivery with free shipping. Many many brands to chose from.


Kirkland is manufactured by Diamond Pet Foods which have had numerous recalls. I'd be careful.


----------



## Jane917

Leslie said:


> Thanks for the link to chewy.com, Jane! They have Merrick dog food AND Enzadent chews (always hard to find and both dogs are crazy about these). I set up an autoship order to receive both on a 6 week interval. We'll see how this goes....
> 
> I did get a good discount (20%) for my first autoship order, so that was a bonus.
> 
> L


How often do you schedule for an autoship? I told Russ that if we stop going to Costco to save some money on dog food, we would save money big time by not getting all the extras we come out of Costco with! We are heading out for a camping trip this week, but when I get back I will start the search for dog food. I am leaning toward the Wellness brand.


----------



## Jane917

desilu said:


> Kirkland is manufactured by Diamond Pet Foods which have had numerous recalls. I'd be careful.


Has the Kirkland Diamond been included in those recalls? I have never received a notice, like I do for other recalls that came from Costco.


----------



## Amyshojai

Jane917 said:


> Has the Kirkland Diamond been included in those recalls? I have never received a notice, like I do for other recalls that came from Costco.


Diamond Pet Foods makes private label foods, so they're hired by other companies to manufacture a variety of brands. (Even some of the "big name" pet food companies have their "economy" foods manufactured by Diamond or similar packagers). Diamond used to make Chicken Soup for the Soul Pet Foods, for example...that brand no longer even lists the manufacturer on their site, though, so they may have changed.


----------



## Leslie

desilu said:


> Merrick has been acquired by Purina. I no longer feed it. I'm using Fromm, which is available from Chewy.com, too. It's a high quality food and many of my golden retriever friends are feeding it with good results.


Thanks. I did some research and switched to Fromm, at least for this first order. I ordered Fromm Gold Holistic Large Breed Adult Dry Dog Food--it gets good reviews and costs less than Merrick. We'll see how they adjust! I'll keep everyone posted.

I like that it is made in Wisconsin and is a small family business--in operation for more than 100 years!

L


----------



## Leslie

Jane917 said:


> How often do you schedule for an autoship? I told Russ that if we stop going to Costco to save some money on dog food, we would save money big time by not getting all the extras we come out of Costco with! We are heading out for a camping trip this week, but when I get back I will start the search for dog food. I am leaning toward the Wellness brand.


I scheduled the autoship for 6 weeks--2 bags of food and 2 bags of Enzadents. We may need to increase the # of Enzadents with each order. We'll see how it goes.

L


----------



## Leslie

Now I am reading about the 5 generations of Fromm family members who own the business. It is pretty pathetic that I am getting this excited about dog food...


----------



## desilu

Fromm is an excellent company. The food is spendy, but my goofy golden is worth it!


----------



## desilu

Jane917 said:


> Has the Kirkland Diamond been included in those recalls? I have never received a notice, like I do for other recalls that came from Costco.


Diamond Pet Foods was involved in a massive pet food recall between December 2011 and May 2012 due to a potential Salmonella contamination. Kirkland dog food did not test positive for Salmonella, but Diamond pulled it off of the shelves as a precautionary measure. Kirkland's Signature Premium and Signature Nature's product lines with the best-by dates of 12/09/12 through 01/31/13 were involved in the recall. I wouldn't trust anything manufactured by Diamond because I don't trust them to have cleaned up their act. Mileage may vary, of course.


----------



## Leslie

desilu said:


> Fromm is an excellent company. The food is spendy, but my goofy golden is worth it!


It is actually right in the same price range as Merrick which I have been buying for the past 5 years.

L


----------



## etexlady

I am also a poodle lover. My current toy poodle is a rescue and is such a sweetheart.  I feed Annamaet Small Breed dry food.  It seems to be her favorite.  I like that the kibble is small too.  She  also likes Fromm and the Wellness Small Breed.  I got her some Stella and Chewy's Meal Mixers in the last order which she really likes.  And, another vote for Chewy.com.  They have the best prices and delivery is super quick.


----------



## desilu

Leslie said:


> It is actually right in the same price range as Merrick which I have been buying for the past 5 years.
> 
> L


That's great, no sticker shock. I've had some people who are used to feeding Kibbles and Bits quality food think I'm insane for spending this much on food for my dogs. But Lucy is worth it!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

We are feeding our dogs Taste of the Wild Lamb. Cooper had massive problems with diarrhea as a pup. It took us 6 different food tries to find something that he could eat without jacked up poops. The owner of the pet store we get the food from is not a big fan of Taste of the Wild.  I am hesitant to try switching to something else because of Cooper's past issues. He is not 5 and eats table scraps without a problem. I give the dogs left over veggies and some chicken and fish sticks that the little man doesn't finish. Not much, like half a fish stick each, and Cooper has done fine with that.

So I guess my question is, should I be looking for something other then Taste of the Wild. I have not seen recall notices for it but I know the company that bought it has had other foods recalled. Is it worth risking messing with the dogs routine? 

And I don't find Taste of the Wild overly expensive. I know it is not cheap but it is not that bad either.


----------



## Leslie

This site gives Taste of the Wild a good review:

http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/taste-of-the-wild-dog-food-dry/

L


----------



## Tripp

I thought Taste of the Wild sounded familiar.  Our breeder for Minna, our GSD, had it as one of her top picks to feed Minna.  We went with another food but if Cindy recommended it, I would feel very comfortable with it.


----------



## etexlady

Just be aware that Taste of the Wild is a Diamond brand. Diamond is the company involved in the big pet food recall in 2012. Diamond produces a lot of different dog foods.  Some are their own brands and some are made in the Diamond plants for third parties.  Taste of the Wild, Diamond Naturals, Chicken Soup, Natural Balance, Costco's Kirkland Signature and a number of others were all involved in the Diamond recall.  Some brands have severed ties with Diamond and now manufacture their products in their own plants.  Many pet owners feed Taste of the Wild and pets seem to like it.  But, like other posters in this thread, I don't trust Diamond and won't feed their products.  That's just my opinion.


----------



## Leslie

etexlady said:


> Just be aware that Taste of the Wild is a Diamond brand. Diamond is the company involved in the big pet food recall in 2012. Diamond produces a lot of different dog foods. Some are their own brands and some are made in the Diamond plants for third parties. Taste of the Wild, Diamond Naturals, Chicken Soup, Natural Balance, Costco's Kirkland Signature and a number of others were all involved in the Diamond recall. Some brands have severed ties with Diamond and now manufacture their products in their own plants. Many pet owners feed Taste of the Wild and pets seem to like it. But, like other posters in this thread, I don't trust Diamond and won't feed their products. That's just my opinion.


Thanks for this info. I swear, sorting out these companies, what they make, best food to feed your dog...jeez, it's not simple!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Nope it is not. I would switch if it wasn't possible to cause Cooper issues. Maybe I can try a bag of something else and see how he does.


----------



## Jane917

I am ready to make then jump and change dog foods for Jack (Cavalier King Charles) and Kona (Brittany). Both dogs have rotten breath. I am going to order from Chewy.com and not worry about running to Costco. After much research (ala Leslie), I have come down to Fromm or Core Wellness. 

ETA: I just ordered Fromm bag from Chewy.com and a couple of bag of Enzadent chews. I had a $15 coupon off first order, so used the coupon rather than set up for autoship. If we like the Fromm, I will set up the autoship. As is my luck, there is no added discount on Fromm if you set up with autoship.


----------



## Leslie

We received the Fromm very quickly from Chewy.com (I am very impressed with their speedy shipping!) but haven't switch food yet--Tony wants to finish up the last of what we have in the dog food jug.

Monday has had an ongoing problem with a yeast infection in her left ear. We try to be vigilant with cleaning and putting in the medicine but just seems to keep coming back. (The vet thinks it might be an allergy.) She was at the groomer* on Friday and she recommended K-9 Miracle Ear Elixir:

http://www.frankroweandson.com/k-9-miracle-ear-elixir-16-oz-by-lisa-leady.html

Anyone here have tried this product? I ordered a bottle so we'll see how it goes.

*Groomer--I don't know if I mentioned but we switched groomers back in the fall. I liked the woman we were going to but she was a 30 minute drive from our house. A young woman named Lacy opening a grooming shop which is 2 minutes from the house so much more convenient. She does only one dog at a time (one of the things Bonnie was adamant about and I agree with this) and owns her own rescue poodle so I figured she was a good match. We've been very happy with her and the job she does.

L


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Facebook reminded us that yesterday was the 6 year anniversary of adopting Caya. She was such a cute puppy. She is so small and skinny as a puppy. We don't know her full story. All we know is that she was found on the side of the road by someone and brought to an animal shelter in West Virginia. Lost Dog rescued her from that shelter. She was not well feed and we have no idea how she came to be on her own at 12-13 weeks old. 

We met her at a softball game. Her Foster Mom plays on our team. She had just picked up "Brownie" and came straight to the game. I feel in love in about 30 seconds and by the third inning knew we were adopting her. My husband agreed only because he thought I would pay more attention to the game if he said yes. We had been starting the process of finding a dog to adopt so this wasn't a sudden decision but it was because, well, we went to the game and found our dog. A week later we formally adopted her. 

Now she is a well feed, a bit over weight but not fat, attention seeking lover who does not fully understand why the Little Man gets more attention then she does. She does appreciate that the Little Man is starting to give out more pets and loves giving out dog treats at random times. She really loved when he was learning how to eat. He was her favorite human during hat phase....

It has been a great 6 years. I can't imagine life without her. She has improved our life in ways I never expected. 

Although my husband does complain that she takes his back rubs at night when I am petting her on the bed.


----------



## Jane917

MamaProfCrash said:


> Facebook reminded us that yesterday was the 6 year anniversary of adopting Caya. She was such a cute puppy. She is so small and skinny as a puppy. We don't know her full story. All we know is that she was found on the side of the road by someone and brought to an animal shelter in West Virginia. Lost Dog rescued her from that shelter. She was not well feed and we have no idea how she came to be on her own at 12-13 weeks old.
> 
> We met her at a softball game. Her Foster Mom plays on our team. She had just picked up "Brownie" and came straight to the game. I feel in love in about 30 seconds and by the third inning knew we were adopting her. My husband agreed only because he thought I would pay more attention to the game if he said yes. We had been starting the process of finding a dog to adopt so this wasn't a sudden decision but it was because, well, we went to the game and found our dog. A week later we formally adopted her.
> 
> Now she is a well feed, a bit over weight but not fat, attention seeking lover who does not fully understand why the Little Man gets more attention then she does. She does appreciate that the Little Man is starting to give out more pets and loves giving out dog treats at random times. She really loved when he was learning how to eat. He was her favorite human during hat phase....
> 
> It has been a great 6 years. I can't imagine life without her. She has improved our life in ways I never expected.
> 
> Although my husband does complain that she takes his back rubs at night when I am petting her on the bed.


I love this story! I remember the concerns you had about the two dogs when Little Man joined you. Caya is a very lucky dog to have landed with you.


----------



## Leslie

Great story, Prof. Thanks for sharing.

Meanwhile, on the food front, we have switched to Fromm's Adult Gold for Large Dogs without any problem. We just started them on the new stuff without any problem--they gobble it up at every meal. No change in poops that we are aware of, no change in farts or dog breath. Everything seems good. I chuckle to myself when I think of Bonnie and all the "food problems" that Monday supposedly had, including being gluten-intolerant. None of that seems to be true.

In other news, the K-9 Miracle Ear Elixir has arrived and we've started putting that in Monday's ears, 1 cc per ear daily. She has a grooming appointment on June 4th--we will know then if this stuff is making a difference.

L


----------



## MamaProfCrash

After the food recalls and realizing that Taste of the Wild is starting to muck with some of their recipes without telling folks (more beef in the bison mix), I have decided to switch the dogs to a new food. We are trying AvoDerm Lamb right now. I have a small bag of it for Cooper, 1/3 of his meal is the AvoDerm and the rest the Taste of the Wild. He has not had a bad reaction so we should be able to make the move as soon as we finish the Taste of the Wild. I might just go and get the larger bag and mix it with the Taste of the Wild next week so it is more a 50/50 mix until the other is done. 

I find it interesting that AvoDerm has an entire line that encourages food rotation. That is the one we are using, the lamb and sweet potato. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I was so pleased to get to meet Monday and Dempsey while we were in Maine!  Such cool, gorgeous pups!

Betsy


----------



## Jane917

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I was so pleased to get to meet Monday and Dempsey while we were in Maine! Such cool, gorgeous pups!
> 
> Betsy


At first I was just a tad jealous that you got to spend some real life time with Leslie and Tony. Now I am insanely jealous when I realize that Monday and Dempsey were part of the deal too!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Jane917 said:


> At first I was just a tad jealous that you got to spend some real life time with Leslie and Tony. Now I am insanely jealous when I realize that Monday and Dempsey were part of the deal too!


----------



## Sandpiper

desilu said:


> Fromm is an excellent company. The food is spendy, but my goofy golden is worth it!


Two - three years ago I got a bag of Fromm for Burke. Nope. His poos were bad the whole time he was eating it.


----------



## Amyshojai

I'm just glad there are some good choices now for our pets--what works for one, won't necessarily work for another. Currently, I'm delighted at the change in Magical-Dawg since he began on a trial of Bright Mind (for aging dogs). He'll be 10 the end of this month, and I hadn't really noticed much of a change because it was so gradual. But WOW, after about 6 weeks or so, it was like a light switch turned on. He's way more engaged, motivated to play, and absolutely loves the food. I got to interview the nutritionists who designed the diet, too and that was kewl.


----------

